# Political memes ONLY.. To prove your political points.



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

No comments. Just memes. 

Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next. 


Annndddd... GO.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy independence day


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 4, 2016)

"I have a very good brain and have said a lot of things." - Donald Johnathan Trump (Republican Nominee 2016)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3724020
> 
> "I have a very good brain and have said a lot of things." - Donald Johnathan Trump (Republican Nominee 2016)


Happy 4th pinworm


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

Juan more for Trump. I mean , one.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy 4th pinworm
> 
> View attachment 3724035


You too, my brother. Have a killer Co-dependance day.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You too, my brother. Have a killer Co-dependance day.


Seems everyone nowadays has to have some one to lean on  hopefully that government wall everyone leans on doesn't fall lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't like Trump, but let's avoid his modest bankruptcies to keep the integrity of the thread. Just a preliminary Trump company post here.I know people always throw out those 4 bankruptcies that anyone would do if in the same shoes


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Seems everyone nowadays has to have some one to lean on  hopefully that government wall everyone leans on doesn't fall lol









> I want to see the constitution burn
> Want to watch the white house overturn
> Want to witness some blue blood bleed red
> 
> ...


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't normally play, and I'm not actually in the US but I'm bored....


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 4, 2016)

And, so as not to leave out the fucked up politics at home, this is the shit everyone forgets while they're arguing about the EU and all the other distractions being thrown at them. I found it really irritating during the EU Referendum campaigns to see people eating up all that bullshit, it was spun so that everything wrong in Britain is because of the EU. NHS failing? ! Ah, well that must be the immigrants then, not the Tories selling it off to their mates. Can't get housing? That's cos the EU are giving all our houses to immigrants, not because the Tories have cut funding to all housing support services and sold off all the social housing stock, as well as selling every bit of green space to build huge houses on that nobody can actually afford to buy.... I could go on and on, but you see the pattern and it's going to get worse because they intend to cut all funding to local councils by 2020 so that they're managing on rent income and council tax alone. Sorry, I know it said no comments but it really winds me up!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3724020
> 
> "I have a very good brain and have said a lot of things." - Donald Johnathan Trump (Republican Nominee 2016)


The very good brain comment was recent; when I heard live..talk about cringe worthy.

Anyone think China and Russia aren't laughing their asses off?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


This reminds me of you AC..there is nothing harder yet free than carrying everything you own.

Not everyone can do this.

1,000,000 respect points


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>



History repeats itself; they did this to white people before they did this to blacks..for Double Jeopardy..who were these people?..take care to answer in question form.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> History repeats itself; they did this to white people before they did this to blacks..for Double Jeopardy..who were these people?..take care to answer in question form.


Question form? Okay, what in the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Do you envision yourself being buried in Arlington with full honors?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Question form? Okay, what in the fuck are you talking about?


That's good..you got me!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> History repeats itself; they did this to white people before they did this to blacks..for Double Jeopardy..who were these people?..take care to answer in question form.


Wonder if the people know that the first American slave owner was black?

That'll be a great read for all the masses...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Wonder if the people know that the first American slave owner was black?
> 
> That'll be a great read for all the masses...


"A black guy did it too!"
Lol, is that what gets you to sleep at night?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "A black guy did it too!"
> Lol, is that what gets you to sleep at night?


Well it is common knowledge that tribes in Africa were in on the slave trade biz..sooo there's that.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well it is common knowledge that tribes in Africa were in on the slave trade biz..sooo there's that.


I live in America...sooo there's that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Do you envision yourself being buried in Arlington with full honors?


http://eternalreefs.com/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> http://eternalreefs.com/


This is only in Italy so far..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3724197


I question everything too..it just doesn't go over well at work.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> View attachment 3724316 View attachment 3724317


This is precisely why I'm with Sanders and refuse to fall in line.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is precisely why I'm with Sanders and refuse to fall in line.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

A little reality check for that racist hillary and her love for goldwater. What a flip flopper, hey, whatever it takes for votes, right?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3724073


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jul 4, 2016)

BLM member proves he's a crack head.


bearkat42 said:


>


----------



## D528 (Jul 4, 2016)

first Black president that is...


----------



## D528 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jul 4, 2016)

yep first president was black told ya'll it's not our fault.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> yep first president was black told ya'll it's not our fault.





AlphaPhase said:


> *No comments. Just memes.*


----------



## D528 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 4, 2016)

forgive me....


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is precisely why I'm with Sanders and refuse to fall in line.



 

(I know I've posted this elsewhere but this thread wasn't available at the time)


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)

D528 said:


>


This is great! Love it! It shows the alternative of what happened to us


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


I've been following this a long time. That poor kid and his family. And it was all so blatantly covered up, right from the beginning it was so obviously all fabricated and it makes me want to tear out my hair that people can be so willfully blind when people in authority lie to them!


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy 4th pinworm
> 
> View attachment 3724035


Classic with a capital C


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3725298 View attachment 3725299 View attachment 3725302


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

why would you vote for a lifelong career republican politician?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)

Better than this


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Better than this


nope. 

there is no such thing as a republican that is better than a democrat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Better than this


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> there is no such thing as a republican that is better than a democrat.


Kinda..


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jul 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

Snowden for president


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Are you sure the top left chick isn't pooping or possibly cumming?

I mean, as close as a Stepford repub can GET to cumming, of course...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


They missed "being homeless"  also, another black man slayed in baton Rouge yesterday by 2 cops  fucked up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


>


I don't watch fox news, but sometimes I wish I did lol


----------



## The Elvis (Jul 6, 2016)

To Soon??or just a 'wife swap"

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHdKvZbgkFh/


----------



## D528 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I don't watch fox news, but sometimes I wish I did lol
> View attachment 3725904


are you deluded?

hillary ain't gonna be charged with shit. that's the opposite of what the retards at fox news spent years blathering about.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you deluded?
> 
> hillary ain't gonna be charged with shit. that's the opposite of what the retards at fox news spent years blathering about.


Memes only please. But to answer your question, with being charged with a crime set aside (which she should be, and the fbi director basically said if it was anyone else she would have been) Paul Ryan is pissed off now and setting up interviews with the fbi agent because of the outcome, this week. She lied blatantly to the public about every single thing that had to do with the server, not a single sentence she said was true. If it were you, you'd be indicted, if it were me, I'd be indicted, if it were 99.9% of the population, they'd also be indicted. So fox actually SHOULD have been right. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ap-fact-check-clinton-email-claims-collapse-under-204703753--election.html

Back to the memes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Memes only please. But to answer your question, with being charged with a crime set aside (which she should be, and the fbi director basically said if it was anyone else she would have been) Paul Ryan is pissed off now and setting up interviews with the fbi agent because of the outcome, this week. She lied blatantly to the public about every single thing that had to do with the server, not a single sentence she said was true. If it were you, you'd be indicted, if it were me, I'd be indicted, if it were 99.9% of the population, they'd also be indicted. So fox actually SHOULD have been right.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ap-fact-check-clinton-email-claims-collapse-under-204703753--election.html
> 
> Back to the memes


OMFG are you still crying about this? it's over. she's not gonna be charged with anything. now you are cheerleading for republican douchebags to waste my taxpayer money (not yours since you are on the dole) to chase after email bunnies.

be a man and accept reality. stop all the goddamn crying.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> OMFG are you still crying about this? it's over. she's not gonna be charged with anything. now you are cheerleading for republican douchebags to waste my taxpayer money (not yours since you are on the dole) to chase after email bunnies.
> 
> be a man and accept reality. stop all the goddamn crying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

you're gonna have a great time calling her president.

she might even add a cost of living adjustment to your welfare check too!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're gonna have a great time calling her president.
> 
> she might even add a cost of living adjustment to your welfare check too!


The most we can hope for is she tears up the laws so everyone can do whatever they want with no consequences  she's better than Trump, but she's not the best choice, at all. No way, no how.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

One more. Then I'll lay off Hilary. Trump up next. Notice how there aren't many Bernie memes? Hmm. Could it be he's the only trustworthy one and what you see is what you get?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

i'd say i can't believe you are still crying over this, but i can believe it. you strike me as the whiny petulant child type.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd say i can't believe you are still crying over this, but i can believe it. you strike me as the whiny petulant child type.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

Children accept lies for truth, like Santa Claus. Adults find liars despicable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

so now that it can't be about the emails because she didn't do anything wrong, now it's all about "BUT SHE LIED!!!!!"

yep, whiny petulant child status there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so now that it can't be about the emails because she didn't do anything wrong, now it's all about "BUT SHE LIED!!!!!"
> 
> yep, whiny petulant child status there.


She actually broke the law. The laws Obama made by executive action. She just didn't get in trouble for it. Sooooooo.............. There's that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

show me a politician who doesn't lie.

in fact, of all the candidates running, she not only lies the least, she is the only one that hasn't been exposed as a complete scam artist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> She actually broke the law.


call the FBI and tell them that then.

or just sit here and whine and cry and whine and cry and whine and cry.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> call the FBI and tell them that then.
> 
> or just sit here and whine and cry and whine and cry and whine and cry.


Did you not see the petition we started with 1000 signatures today so far? Want the link? Trust me we're on it. 

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/indictment-hillary-rodham-clinton-breaking-federal-laws

But since the thread has been derailed, I figured I'd post my last semi meme rebuttal


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Did you not see the petition we started with 1000 signatures today so far? Want the link? Trust me we're on it.
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/indictment-hillary-rodham-clinton-breaking-federal-laws
> 
> ...


so. much. whining.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so. much. whining.


More like


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> show me a politician who doesn't lie.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Children accept lies for truth, like Santa Claus. Adults find liars despicable.


Well then y'all should be happy to know that...
*"Fact checkers confirm Hillary Clinton is more honest than any of her 2016 opponents"*
http://www.dailynewsbin.com/news/fact-checkers-confirm-hillary-clinton-is-more-honest-than-any-of-her-2016-opponents/24196/
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/28/hillary-clinton-honest-transparency-jill-abramson


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2016)

lol


----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2016)

israeli throwing man out of wheelchair.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 7, 2016)

oswizzle said:


>


Oh good, the mascot for antisemitic propaganda is back!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Well then y'all should be happy to know that...
> *"Fact checkers confirm Hillary Clinton is more honest than any of her 2016 opponents"*
> http://www.dailynewsbin.com/news/fact-checkers-confirm-hillary-clinton-is-more-honest-than-any-of-her-2016-opponents/24196/
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/28/hillary-clinton-honest-transparency-jill-abramson
> View attachment 3726329


So you mean only vs Trump, right? Because Bernie is much more honest. Also, Gary Johnson is much more honest. I could list a bunch of other candidates but you probably never heard of them because of the dem vs repub barrier only. I like politics.. But not the same animal called the demopublican party.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So you mean only vs Trump, right? Because Bernie is much more honest. Also, Gary Johnson is much more honest. I could list a bunch of other candidates but you probably never heard of them because of the dem vs repub barrier only. I like politics.. But not the same animal called the demopublican party.


Nah, read the article (and you can check the Politifact rankings yourself) she even edges out Bernie by a couple %. Shocker I know, but true nonetheless.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

So Jill Stein just doesn't exist...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Nah, read the article (and you can check the Politifact rankings yourself) she even edges out Bernie by a couple %. Shocker I know, but true nonetheless.


Ill have to check it out, that would be a shocker no doubt. Bernie comes off as a straight shooter to me, i never really new much about him until a few years ago. He taught at my home town college I think for a semester or two. Though I don't agree with everything he says, he really seemed, at least to me, as someone who held his values throughout his career. That's Unheard of, I mean, the flip flopping I've seen past years gives me a headache. Is the article only about fact checking debates, like wrong % or wrong year type of thing? If so, that makes sense, the debates are pretty incorrect, from all candidates.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> So Jill Stein just doesn't exist...


See, your a small breed, man. Not many know about other candidates. Not many people know of other parties honestly, mostly the past generation, my generation caught on quickly.. I just want a change, nothings worked well in the past, just back and forth, yeah, Democrats have a better record, I don't want to settle for better. I want the best we can do. I don't want to vote for the lesser evil, that shouldn't even have to exist


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh, and rest in peace to the two men slayed by police and rip to the 4 police slayed and the other in the hospital. This year makes me sick.. Martial law will come if this keeps up, seriously.. This is serious shit.. And sad.. So messed up I don't have the right words to say without pissing everyone on both sides off.. But let it be known, if the black man or the police officer were your family, just imagine.. Sad af. And not right.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah, Bernie did teach where I lived. Crazy! He rallied there this year and some of my friends went. It's a small town, never really believed it when I heard it. Shitty city though lol


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ill have to check it out, that would be a shocker no doubt. Bernie comes off as a straight shooter to me, i never really new much about him until a few years ago. He taught at my home town college I think for a semester or two. Though I don't agree with everything he says, he really seemed, at least to me, as someone who held his values throughout his career. That's Unheard of, I mean, the flip flopping I've seen past years gives me a headache. Is the article only about fact checking debates, like wrong % or wrong year type of thing? If so, that makes sense, the debates are pretty incorrect, from all candidates.


It's based on statements and claims they have made during their campaign. (This is gonna sound like an ad) PolitiFact is a nonpartisan, pulitzer prize winning fact checking organization that analyzes claims politicians make and rates them on a scale of (True - Mostly True - Half True - Mostly False - False - Pants on Fire False). They don't analyze every statement politicians make per se, mostly ones that other people call out as lies or that make big headlines, and they have in depth analysis to back up each of their rulings and the claims being examined. Here are the ratings for the 4 people we just mentioned:

Trump: True: 2%, Mostly True: 7%, Half True: 14%, Mostly False: 17%, False: 40%, Pants on Fire False: 19%

Johnson: True: 0%, Mostly True: 33%, Half True 33%:, Mostly False: 22%, False: 11%, Pants on Fire False: 0%

Sanders: True: 14%, Mostly True: 38%, Half True: 19%, Mostly False: 17%, False: 12%, Pants on Fire False: 0%

Clinton: True: 23%, Mostly True: 28%, Half True: 21%, Mostly False: 15%, False: 11%, Pants on Fire False: 1%

Sanders and Clinton are just about neck and neck, but Clinton edges it out with slightly more on the 3 Trues combined and the most Fully True by a considerable margin.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> It's based on statements and claims they have made during their campaign. (This is gonna sound like an ad) PolitiFact is a nonpartisan, pulitzer prize winning fact checking organization that analyzes claims politicians make and rates them on a scale of (True - Mostly True - Half True - Mostly False - False - Pants on Fire False). They don't analyze every statement politicians make per se, mostly ones that other people call out as lies or that make big headlines, and they have in depth analysis to back up each of their rulings and the claims being examined. Here are the ratings for the 4 people we just mentioned:
> 
> Trump: True: 2%, Mostly True: 7%, Half True: 14%, Mostly False: 17%, False: 40%, Pants on Fire False: 19%
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ that's sad. Looks like Johnson is I'm the running with how truthful the others are though (not including Trump) - nothing totally true from him it looks like but he's leading in the other truth departments, so that's a good thing. The thing that totally destroyed any chance of me voting for hillary is the lies to the public on the emails.. And even lying under oath about it.. Even if it wasn't a big deal, or even if it was, she lied about all of it.. It would be pants on fire with that rating system. There's others that have been jailed or sanctioned for doing similar things.. Just put a bad taste in my mouth because I think to myself, why lie about those small things? Then I think, well shit, bigger issues would be no problem for her to lie about 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ap-fact-check-clinton-email-claims-collapse-under-204703753--election.html


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Not bad, rand!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 8, 2016)

Another interesting comparison from Politifact:


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> It's based on statements and claims they have made during their campaign. (This is gonna sound like an ad) PolitiFact is a nonpartisan, pulitzer prize winning fact checking organization that analyzes claims politicians make and rates them on a scale of (True - Mostly True - Half True - Mostly False - False - Pants on Fire False). They don't analyze every statement politicians make per se, mostly ones that other people call out as lies or that make big headlines, and they have in depth analysis to back up each of their rulings and the claims being examined. Here are the ratings for the 4 people we just mentioned:
> 
> Trump: True: 2%, Mostly True: 7%, Half True: 14%, Mostly False: 17%, False: 40%, Pants on Fire False: 19%
> 
> ...


lol, 0% for johnson.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, 0% for johnson.


You missed the part that Johnson was more mostly true and more half true than Clinton, with the same % flase and Clinton leads with pants on fire  so I take it that actually Johnson is more truthful, politically speaking. Also, the statements can be difficult to examine, so while hillary may have said something like "the sky is blue" and Johnson could have said "the water is blue". Depends if someone peed in that water lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh, also, not to mention all the speaking time she gets to make more statements. I wonder how many questions made up the % from each candidate, if hillary had 200 claims and Johnson only 10, that would skew the results quite a bit. I like the politifact thingy though, kinda cool to track the blunders


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You missed the part that Johnson was more mostly true and more half true than Clinton, with the same % flase and Clinton leads with pants on fire  so I take it that actually Johnson is more truthful, politically speaking. Also, the statements can be difficult to examine, so while hillary may have said something like "the sky is blue" and Johnson could have said "the water is blue". Depends if someone peed in that water lol.


clinton has 72% of her statements rated half true, mostly true, or true.

johnson has 66%.

wooooooops, your own stupid post backfired on you yet again.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jul 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You missed the part that Johnson was more mostly true and more half true than Clinton, with the same % flase and Clinton leads with pants on fire  so I take it that actually Johnson is more truthful, politically speaking. Also, the statements can be difficult to examine, so while hillary may have said something like "the sky is blue" and Johnson could have said "the water is blue". Depends if someone peed in that water lol.


You forgot to add in Hillary's Completely True section. Sure she has more Pants on Fire, but only by 1%, whereas she has 23% more Fully True statements than Johnson. Also, there is no need to guess at what they said, they list every single claim and why they rated it the way they did, so there is no guesswork involved.

Here is an example from Johnson's Mostly False section:
"Says the United States has "treaties with apparently 69 countries where we are obligated to defend their borders. And these were treaties that were executive treaties, not authorized by Congress." "Mostly False: The Senate had a say on all but one"
And they have a whole article explaining their research on each claim.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2016)

gonna have to change her moniker from "crooked hillary" to "straight talk hillary, the most honest candidate of this election cycle".


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>






Exactly what we need. EXACTLY. The only way to end racism is to stop talking about it. Stop riling up the racists. One generation of racists forgetting to talk about their hate to their children, the racism will be gone. It's not genetic, it's not in dna, it's not anything but talking about it which continues the bullshit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> clinton has 72% of her statements rated half true, mostly true, or true.
> 
> johnson has 66%.
> 
> wooooooops, your own stupid post backfired on you yet again.


Um did you factor in the 1% pants on fire? That'd negative 10 points, sir. Your post back fired on YOU.


Edit. I'll give the pants on fire a negative 7 points. So Johnson still wins. And when the fact checker checks the facts on the email thingy (the fbi said she completely lied 5x), that'll be 10% pants on fire, then making her total truth score from alpha phase, a 45%. Johnson still wins 

Oh, and I wonder if things like her sniper encounter in Bosnia is in those facts lol. Get down! Run to the humvee, wait let me take a selfie and give some hugs first. Oh, I was just tired, I don't know why I said that hehhehehe


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The only way to end racism is to stop talking about it.


"Let's just play like it isn't happening at all!! It's will be like a great big game of make-believe." Are you serious with this? Maybe you are, as I would imagine that it's much easier to ignore when it isn't actually happening to you.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Exactly what we need. EXACTLY. The only way to end racism is to stop talking about it. Stop riling up the racists. One generation of racists forgetting to talk about their hate to their children, the racism will be gone. It's not genetic, it's not in dna, it's not anything but talking about it which continues the bullshit.


this was not well thought out.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "Let's just play like it isn't happening at all!! It's will be like a great big game of make-believe." Are you serious with this? Maybe you are, as I would imagine that it's much easier to ignore when it isn't actually happening to you.


It's started, if you haven't noticed, things have shifted. I don't mind, but in another 100 years it will be reversed racism. Only people who hate hating would agree with me. I have more non white friends than white friends. I don't see color and will continue to preach it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)

It is what it is. Just be on the side no one hates I guess, right? Keep bringing it up so more people try to explain it. Racism is taught and learned. How to unteach or unlearn something? Only ONE way how. That's stop talking about it. If you think Morgan Freeman didn't hit the nail home, we can move on to another topic because that is what I believe and if you think there is another way then guess what? "that way has been tried for 150 years, what makes you think it will change doing the same routine? 

Do you have a different answer? Then explain. The definition of insane is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh, and before you try to Internet slay my verse about I have more non white friends than white friends and I dont see color.. I'm just laying it down in 2016 lingo. The way it is now and the way the media and everyone conforms to


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> *I have more non white friends than white friends. I don't see color*


If you don't see color, how on earth would you know that you have more non white friends than white friends. Serious question.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If you don't see color, how on earth would you know that you have more non white friends than white friends. Serious question.


Perhaps "feel" color would be more appropriate, after all it's an acquired emotion.

oopps!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Perhaps "feel" color would be more appropriate, after all it's an acquired emotion.


Saying that you don't see (or feel, if you will) color quite simply ignores obvious and *important* differences that do exist between people of different races. We are not all the same, and in my opinion, our differences should be celebrated, not ignored. When a white person says "I don't see color" and statements like it, while generally well-meaning, are also *untrue* and *dismissive*. The American story cannot be told without our indispensable contributions in the building of this nation. "I don't see color" actually means nothing more than "I only see white.".


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Saying that you don't see (or feel, if you will) color quite simply ignores obvious and *important* differences that do exist between people of different races. We are not all the same, and in my opinion, our differences should be celebrated, not ignored. When a white person says "I don't see color" and statements like it, while generally well-meaning, are also *untrue* and *dismissive*. The American story cannot be told without our indispensable contributions in the building of this nation. "I don't see color" actually means nothing more than "I only see white.".


I see your point and agree, this is why education is so important.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I see your point and agree, this is why education is so important.
> View attachment 3730449


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Broken clock.


----------



## D528 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

dbkick said:


> View attachment 3730920


LOL..wrong...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


ouch


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

dbkick said:


> View attachment 3730920


That is some pretty good photoshop work.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If you don't see color, how on earth would you know that you have more non white friends than white friends. Serious question.


I knew you'd say that, I don't think in color, I guess is the only way to explain it. My best friends, one is Asian, one is from Trinidad, one is black and one is white. That's my crew. I honestly think of them all the same, thier people, human, they all can be ass holes sometimes, they all are good people, they all are great. I just don't see them in color. The only way to explain it was like that and I knew someone would call it out. Love them pussy ass fuckers.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Perhaps "feel" color would be more appropriate, after all it's an acquired emotion.
> 
> oopps!


Exactly! Wow I've never heard anyone say it like that, thanks brother.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Saying that you don't see (or feel, if you will) color quite simply ignores obvious and *important* differences that do exist between people of different races. We are not all the same, and in my opinion, our differences should be celebrated, not ignored. When a white person says "I don't see color" and statements like it, while generally well-meaning, are also *untrue* and *dismissive*. The American story cannot be told without our indispensable contributions in the building of this nation. "I don't see color" actually means nothing more than "I only see white.".


NO, that's what I'm getting at. NO ONE NEEDS TO FEEL OR BE SEPARATED. WHY? WE ENDED SEGREGATION. NO COLOR. NO ETHNICITY. WE ARE HUMAN. WE ALL ARE ONE!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> NO, that's what I'm getting at. NO ONE NEEDS TO FEEL OR BE SEPARATED. WHY? WE ENDED SEGREGATION. NO COLOR. NO ETHNICITY. WE ARE HUMAN. WE ALL ARE ONE!


The platitudes are cute, but you didn't actually address anything that I said.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Saying that you don't see (or feel, if you will) color quite simply ignores obvious and *important* differences that do exist between people of different races. We are not all the same, and in my opinion, our differences should be celebrated, not ignored. When a white person says "I don't see color" and statements like it, while generally well-meaning, are also *untrue* and *dismissive*. The American story cannot be told without our indispensable contributions in the building of this nation. "I don't see color" actually means nothing more than "I only see white.".


You need to stop generalizing, stop making assumptions, most, I want to say 99% of America, have no reason to even think of seeing someone of color and thinking they are different. That's what the MEDIA is telling you, or wherever you get your info. Walk with ME talk with ME, see how I AM. The whole generalization thing is probably what started the whole racism thing, "hey that tan guy is a dick, his friends are dicks" then the snow ball effect happens. See, only see white? Why the fuck would anyone think that when they say I don't see color?

You know what I do see?
Assholes
Dick heads
Stubborn
Happy
Humble
Nice
Smart
Dumb
Clueless
Awesome
Driven
Talented
Egotistical
Brilliant
Genius
Genuine
Crazy
Arrogant
Foolish
Haters
Lovers
Heartless
Cold
Evil
Loving
Caring
Cruel
Sadistic
Goofy
Nymphs
Sad
Hurting
Crying
Laughing

PEOPLE


Get the fuck on board, most think this way! Stop grouping people into another segregated category to make them think they are different. Hug a homeless asain and go to lunch with him, slap a rich black guy cuz he's an ass hole, punch a white Arrogant ass hole in the face. But ditch the color. Replace the color with human. You took a homeless human to lunch. You punched a Arrogant human in the face. You slapped a rich human because he is an ass hole.

The new word is human.

And Holy fuck. The police sergeant in Dallas, his son was a cop killer and also killed by cops. His brother murdered by a drug gang. Props to David brown for keeping his record phenomenal after those tragic events. Stand up man.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

And yes I know, racism does exist. It will always to some degree.. I dont have the answer to stop it. But fueling the fire creates more fire.. More tragedy. My friend Dylan made a documentary called black and blue.. About police brutality. He also made the documentary called Loose Change.. Maybe you heard of the second one.. Some of black and blue is filmed around my home town. It sucks, I know. But we need to figure out a new way.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

And don't think all unarmed humans that are darker skinned people shot by police is racist. Ask @Aeroknow ffs a unarmed white man was murdered in our home town not many months back. While his finance layed dying in the road with no help because the cop was looking for his bullet casings. He's at least going to trial for manslaughter.. But ffs, it's a police problem. Mostly untrained police. And most are NOT racist.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You need to stop generalizing, stop making assumptions,


Yeah, I'm making this all up.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> And yes I know, racism does exist. It will always to some degree.. I dont have the answer to stop it.


Earlier you said that the answer to stop it was to ignore it. Why the change of heart?



AlphaPhase said:


> The only way to end racism is to stop talking about it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Mostly untrained police. And most are NOT racist.


So the killing of more unarmed black people is purely coincidental?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Earlier you said that the answer to stop it was to ignore it. Why the change of heart?


When did I say ignore it? Please don't be uncle buck or we can never have a legit conversation


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

I said stop talking about it. Stop publicizing it. Stop making massive media coverage over a single innocent that stirs the pot and starts the spectral fire. Take care of it at the local level, the police stuff, yeah take care of it, if it's a bad mishap, hold someone accountable, have the department take care of it. What I mean is stop talking g about it everyday,on every new source and has no idea what really happened. If Obama wanted this taken care of, don't you think he'd gave been having inspectors overlooking departments making sure everything is on the up and up? Instead.. Gangs are building army's. Wars are going on. The media made this. Nothing else. 

No wonder they need so much ammunition. Martial law my friend.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I said stop talking about it. Stop publicizing it.


This means to ignore it


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2016)

It feels pretty dam good having ripped the television cables outta the wall, going on a year now. Hell I didn't watch that shit my entire 20s. Now I read, research or listen to NPR to get my news updates. It's good to be informed, but difficult to measure the toll all that programming has on our minds.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So the killing of more unarmed black people is purely coincidental?


Some may be racial, I don't know? Do you really know? I don't even like cops, but I can't say one way or another what a cop was thinking during any tragic event. I'd assume most are not racial based. I would guess, and it's a guess, that many of those cops just are not cut out of the job and should have never been hired in the first place. 

Can you say with a certainly that the cops that did these deeds went in the police force thinking "hell yeah, I'm gonna kill some negroes.". Just doesn't make sense to me. Do I think they are uneducated people that shouldn't have a gun? Yup. I do. Do I think some instances were racial and would have ended differently if it were light skinned person? Yup. But which ones, I don't know. And I could be wrong about all of them. I don't know. You don't know. We can't label!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This means to ignore it


Media, not the police and law enforcement and the like. Obviously there needs to be accountability, but the media is what is fueling everything. We need to stop talking about racism when we don't even have the facts! Citizens her the news, believe the news, talk about that news the day it happens, relay it to 100 people who relay it to 100 people. You know how rumors start right? That's exactly what is happening.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It feels pretty dam good having ripped the television cables outta the wall, going on a year now. Hell I didn't watch that shit my entire 20s. Now I read, research or listen to NPR to get my news updates. It's good to be informed, but difficult to measure the toll all that programming has on our minds.


Omg, thank you sir! I only listen to NPR, too. It's insane the shit this media is doing, don't plug it back in, I have it only for DVr so I can watch documentaries and stuff.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Some may be racial, I don't know? Do you really know?


I know that I'm about 3.5X as likely to be shot by police while unarmed than any of my white friends are. Even though I only represent 13% of the population, and my white friends make up 65%. If that's not racism, then I'm going to need a better reason.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Media, not the police and law enforcement and the like.


So you want the media to ignore it, but not the police? You do realize that it's the police pulling the trigger, right? This is either incredibly stupid or incredibly naive. I'll let you choose which one you'd rather be.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I know that I'm about 3.5X as likely to be shot by police while unarmed than any of my white friends are. Even though I only represent 13% of the population, and my white friends make up 65%. If that's not racism, then I'm going to need a better reason.


That's what the media says. Have you ever had you're face smashed by a cop? Have you ever been taken out of the back seat of a car during a traffic stop while you were getting a ride home from the bar by a dd? Have you been taken to the precinct for no reason other than walking home at night?? I'm had all this happen, I'm white kinda. 

Statistics suck anyway. Don't look into them or it'll be messed up,, those violent crime statistics are stupid.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So you want the media to ignore it, but not the police? You do realize that it's the police pulling the trigger, right? This is either incredibly stupid or incredibly naive. I'll let you choose which one you'd rather be.


So you're grouping all police into a bad guy category? Much like separating races? I don't even understand this! OK, 2x more white people are shot a year by cops. White people like you said make up 4x the population but only account for 1/2 the crime. But non whites make up half the crime and account for 17% of the population.

What the hell are we talking about here?

What if a black cop shoots a white guy? There are black racists too! As seen in the video about killing white babies! Does that make me think all non whites are like that? No!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what the media says. Have you ever had you're face smashed by a cop? Have you ever been taken out of the back seat of a car during a traffic stop while you were getting a ride home from the bar by a dd? Have you been taken to the precinct for no reason other than walking home at night?? I'm had all this happen, I'm white kinda.
> 
> Statistics suck anyway. Don't look into them or it'll be messed up,, those violent crime statistics are stupid.


Thank you for proving my point. If those things happened to me, I'm far more likely to be shot. That's why whenever I'm pulled over, I immediately dial 911. Do you?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

And now we're back to talking about races in a debate. Dude, we're the same race and we are human. Have you read the book about the Barbary slave trade? History sucks. We need to figure out something that works, like I said, I don't know what it is bro, but it's not what people are doing now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Thank you for proving my point. If those things happened to me, I'm far more likely to be shot. That's why whenever I'm pulled over, I immediately dial 911. Do you?


Exactly, it's not a race problem, it's a COP PROBLEM!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dude, we're the same race and we are human.


Society doesn't agree with you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Exactly, it's not a race problem, it's a COP PROBLEM!


If it were just a cop problem, you'd be is as much danger as me. But you're not, so it's right back to being a race problem. Unless you have a better explanation.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

And since it's a COP PROBLEM I think something needs to be done. That's obvious. Even Obama said today, the nation isn't as bad as the media is saying and we need to unite. There needs to be a change in how cops conduct themselves, the bad ones anyway. Something. But not by the media. Do you think the media is what tells the president what is going on? No, the media tells you what they want you to think is going on.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If it were just a cop problem, you'd be is as much danger as me. But you're not, so it's right back to being a race problem. Unless you have a better explanation.



OK, explain why it's a race problem.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Or why do you think it's a race problem. Tell me exactly why you feel that way and who and where it is happening.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> OK, explain why it's a race problem.


No, I'm not playing this game with you. This is simple mathematics.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Also, tell me honestly the last time you were pulled over for no reason and pm me the video. Did you even check out the black and blue video? I know shit is sometimes shitty. It's also shitty for white people encountering police.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Or why do you think it's a race problem. Tell me exactly why you feel that way and who and where it is happening.


We all know where it's happening, man. This is silly.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

OK, I'm out. Some encounters I've heard about from my town are on the black and blue documentary. I don't need to play games either. Later mang


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll leave you with one thing to ponder.. 

WHY is everyone murdering everyone in Chicago or all major cities? Wtf this going on? We love our fellow HUMANS but kill them? The killings are the most in history in these cities. To save the most lives, people need to stop killing each other. When a cop goes out in a city like Chicago knowing everyone has a gun and is killing thier brothers, do you think that makes them uneasy? Wtf is all the murder about? Look at the tally this year. That shit is ridiculous, if you think it's a race issue, wtf are they shooting each other? Wtf


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Wtf do we call this? Is this supposed to be ignored? No national media coverage on it, that's for sure, because no one gives a fuck when it's "black on black" crime. And it stays silent and everyone else is blamed on the media. 
Statistics


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wtf do we call this?


Meaningless statistics.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.globalresearch.ca/drug-war-american-troops-are-protecting-afghan-opium-u-s-occupation-leads-to-all-time-high-heroin-production/5358053


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Meaningless statistics.


Why are they meaningless? Killing each other is not meaningless imo. It's as much cause for concern as anything else 

Anyway you might like this


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Killing each other is not meaningless imo.


then when are white people going to stop killing white people at such high rates? 85% is absurd.

what are you going to do to fix the problem of white on white violence and murder?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then when are white people going to stop killing white people at such high rates? 85% is absurd.
> 
> what are you going to do to fix the problem of white on white violence and murder?


17% of population vs 63% (or close to that, can't remember exactly).

Fbi data
   

What do you conclude from the data? How do you interpret it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

63% 
12.3%


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2016)

awww, he is having another meltdown, just like yesterday.

i asked you a simple question, welfare boy. what are you doing to stop the prevalence of white on white violence?

white on white murder rates are near 85%, and that is just absurd. white people need to do something about this. white people cannot allow themselves to brutally murder each other at such ridiculously high rates. 

so besides spamming your little meltdown on your (now failed) meme thread, how are you going to fix the issue of insane rates of white on white violence and murder?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Being uneducated and oblivious must be a euphoric utopia for you, ub, lmao. Btw, I'm off social security now  and still have 5 more years of income built up in the account


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

And I didn't answer your question because it makes zero sense and has no substance. Next.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> And I didn't answer your question because it makes zero sense and has no substance. Next.


hey welfare boy, the question i posed is legitimate and it deals with a real issue: WHITE ON WHITE VIOLENCE AND MURDER.

right now the white on white murder rate is around 85%, and you pretend like the issue doesn't exist, instead of trying to do something to solve the perpetual violence and murder that permeates white culture.

i guess as long as the government keeps sending you a check every month you see no need to worry.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Well, why not make you look a little less uneducated.. Since it's easy. 

White people, 67% of the population, there for there will be more white on white crimes. Duh. You're not very good with numbers or able to take statistics and put them into perspective I can see.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Why are they meaningless? Killing each other is not meaningless imo. It's as much cause for concern as anything else
> 
> Anyway you might like this


They are meaningless because we're talking about *POLICE* violence. Yes, it is a problem, but it's not the problem that we are discussing. Why is this so hard to understand. How about this? Let's say that you're attending a rally for breast cancer awareness. I'm sure that you would agree that it would seem a bit silly for you to, all of a sudden, jump up and start screaming "COLON CANCER MATTERS!!!" How is this any different?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

What you are good at is making the funniest claims I've ever seen 


bearkat42 said:


> They are meaningless because we're talking about *POLICE* violence. Yes, it is a problem, but it's not the problem that we are discussing. Why is this so hard to understand. How about this? Let's say that you're attending a rally for breast cancer awareness. I'm sure that you would agree that it would seem a bit silly for you to, all of a sudden, jump up and start screaming "COLON CANCER MATTERS!!!" How is this any different?


Oh, so you're not very good at expanding a conversation, that's OK. This thread was not about black on black crime in the first place, so bringing up anything is acceptable. Capeech?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Or police crime for that matter. I get it. Nothing matters unless it's about police. That's cool. The bigger picture doesn't matter in today's society, that's easy to see with how everyone acts especially disregarding all of the other huge issues at hand.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, why not make you look a little less uneducated.. Since it's easy.
> 
> White people, 67% of the population, there for there will be more white on white crimes. Duh. You're not very good with numbers or able to take statistics and put them into perspective I can see.


so as long as the government keeps sending you free money in the mailbox every month, you do not care that your white brothers and sisters are killing and murdering each other at insanely high rates of 85% or more, year after year?

well, i guess we have established that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Capeech?


you are not very well educated. at all. no wonder you sit around collecting checks from the government.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

Here's something to think about. 
67% white population, makes up 50% of crime, twice as many whites killed by police each year 
12.3% black population, makes up 50% of violent crime each year, 50% less whites killed each year by police. 

If this black and white population each make up 50% of the crime, shouldn't there be 50% less white killings by cops a year?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> What you are good at is making the funniest claims I've ever seen
> 
> Oh, so you're not very good at expanding a conversation, that's OK. This thread was not about black on black crime in the first place, so bringing up anything is acceptable. Capeech?


It's not that I'm not good at expanding the conversation, it's that I'm REALLY good at spotting diversionary tactics used to take the focus off of the police.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not that I'm not good at expanding the conversation, it's that I'm REALLY good at spotting diversionary tactics used to take the focus off of the police.


FTP! I know, I get it, I'm not doing that at all. I don't like them as much as you don't, I'm sure. They are barbaric power tripping bastards, some are anyway, but I can't group all of them in the category. 

So do you feel the same about all cops? Or just white cops? Different view on black cops? Do you think a martial law would be better? Government run police force? If so, Obama is trying to make that happen.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> FTP! I know, I get it, I'm not doing that at all. I don't like them as much as you don't, I'm sure. They are barbaric power tripping bastards, some are anyway, but I can't group all of them in the category.
> 
> So do you feel the same about all cops? Or just white cops? Different view on black cops? Do you think a martial law would be better? Government run police force? If so, Obama is trying to make that happen.


All cops are BLUE to me. Take a scroll through my "Fuck The Police" thread, and you'll see that a actually have MORE disdain for the black ones, because it seems that they are more than willing to go "above and beyond" to prove their racial neutrality.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> All cops are BLUE to me. Take a scroll through my "Fuck The Police" thread, and you'll see that a actually have MORE disdain for the black ones, because it seems that they are more than willing to go "above and beyond" to prove their racial neutrality.


Ill check it out, I've had fucked up scenarios with all cops, really. My last encounter was in Nevada. Tore my car apart for no reason at all, found nothing at all, didn't apologize, fucked up the car, sent me on my way. For doing 1mph over the speed limit smfh. I've had the fuckers throw a flash bang in my house fucking up my dogs hearing, over pot. So many bad memories, they suck balls for real. I don't think militarily police would be any better honestly, I don't know what to do, but when I said the police should take care of the problems, like the fbi or whatever, that is basically martial law, and the only thing I can think of, which would totally suck even worse in other ways


----------



## budman111 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not very well educated. at all. no wonder you sit around collecting checks from the government.


 you just keep proving my point, you don't even know what welfare is so stop even trying to talk about it, this isn't Canada. Education in Canada must be hard to come by, from what I gather when I see your posts. Anyway, The cool thing is, I'll be not paying into social security from here on out and just pocketing the money instead and putting it into investments so there's actually a return on my own money. Boom.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2016)

How do we maintain fresh labor in this Communist model, our friends in the Ins. industry.


"If settlements for police misconduct on citizens came out of the funding for police, incidents of abuse would be reduced, experts say."

http://prospect.org/article/city-coffers-not-police-budgets-hit-hard-high-cost-brutality

Meanwhile multi national Ins. firms decide who gets protection.

https://www.argolimited.com/pages/argo-group-home/our-brands/trident/our-programs/public-entity-municipalities


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


This is great, I liked that Jill is taking a stand and welcoming his supporters, they all should go to her, if we can break the barriers and get a 3rd party in, that would be historical.

I bet Liz Warren is loving her 3/4 million dollar advance right now, being that she hates millionaires. I wonder what bernies prize was? I'm guessing something he just couldnt pass up, like living.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 14, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3732012


You suck


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 14, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You suck


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>





Any protester, white or black can be turned into a thug if it is convenient to the protection of the state.

Just ask Lavoy Finnicum. Oh wait, can't do that they already killed that thug.


----------



## D528 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3732664


do you complain about how the bureaucrats send you your monthly welfare check?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you complain about how the bureaucrats send you your monthly welfare check?


You mean they sent me my own money back that I gave them to hold on to because they think it's best that they have my money first incase I was injured.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2016)

Luckily they still had my money and this package goes out to stop my payments because I can handle the pain more than before so I figure, instead of using all of my money, I'll have them save it for the years down the road. Hopefully if I'm ever injured again, they'll have the rest of my money I didn't use yet that they can give back to me when I need it. Funky government banks, "give me your money, I'll hold on to it for you until you have a medical condition and you need it back. You might not get it back though, we don't know, we like to spend your money on things and sometimes the money goes missing. Have a great day!"

They know what's best! Funny how it says "postage paid by social security administration" though, since they don't pay for shit. The people do.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh, and one more thing so you can stop bringing up social security once and for all, since you know nothing about America and how it functions  this is a federal court case about social security, from the social security website (but I know you don't like to fact check anything that is against the non sense views you spew around the politics forum, so here it is, spoon fed to you.) 
 

https://www.ssa.gov/history/nestor.html


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Sharia is not a religion it is a system of laws. What he said was not contradictory although I do have a problem with it. You cant say speech is protected but thought is not protected.


----------



## D528 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## desert dude (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 15, 2016)

desert dude said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2016)

desert dude said:


>


isn't gun owners.org even more extremist than the NRA, meaning that they have even tinier penises?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> isn't gun owners.org even more extremist than the NRA, meaning that they have even tinier penises?


Have to admit, there were no scandals directly involving him, impressive.


----------



## D528 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>




@Aeroknow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3734043
> 
> @Aeroknow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)

Bob Ross vaped and he was cool.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2016)

I keep this meme for when some one has a birthday


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2016)

This one is way better for that


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I keep this meme for when some one has a birthday
> View attachment 3734100


I grew up on the "white guy with the afro". Dude was awesome.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I grew up on the "white guy with the afro". Dude was awesome.


Lolol me too man, I still click through the channels once in a while to see if a re run is on. I'm 31, it was a long time ago on PBS, probably when I was 7-15 years old or something I watched that show all the time, wanted to learn how to paint, too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

Unity. Power of positivity. Power of going in the right direction. Let's steer this crazy train in the right direction.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3734375


Oh look, rabid right wing extremist posting meme with quote from a socialist.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


The problem is, this is putting all whites into a category. Segregation.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The problem is, this is putting all whites into a category. Segregation.


If a majority of whites were mad about unarmed black people being shot by the police, I won't say that it wouldn't happen, but it would happen far less.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>



Does any of this make sense to you?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

I agree with community becoming the judge. 100 mother fucking %


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If a majority of whites were mad about unarmed black people being shot by the police, I won't say that it wouldn't happen, but it would happen far less.


Yeah, you're right. But I can't stomach putting everyone in a group. I hate that shit, segregation is not the way to think.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does any of this make sense to you?
> View attachment 3735109 View attachment 3735110


I definitely agree with some of this.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

Here, read about my friends from high school here. You'll hate cops more, I'm sure, as I did. I live this shit and I'm white. The guy that was murdered was my friends brother, yassir helped me adjust to the new school I was going to. This shit is deeper and more fucked up than most people think, but I know deep down, I never met a racsit person. I've met A LOT of people. So I KNOW society is better than this. But prepare to get pissed the fuck off.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

@bearkat42 
http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/12/cops-starved-mentally-ill-man/


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, you're right. But I can't stomach putting everyone in a group. I hate that shit, segregation is not the way to think.


I don't like it either (for obvious reasons), but the bottom line is this: Nothing changes in America until there is a certain level of what I would describe as "white outrage". Everything that has negatively affected black people in america through no fault of their own (i.e. slavery, jim crow, etc), was allowed to exist until white people became fed up or outrage. This is no different.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't like it either (for obvious reasons), but the bottom line is this: Nothing changes in America until there is a certain level of what I would describe as "white outrage". Everything that has negatively affected black people in america through no fault of their own (i.e. slavery, jim crow, etc), was allowed to exist until white people became fed up or outrage. This is no different.


There's also one video, if you have an hour, you should watch. Because shits a lot more fucked up then Jim crow laws, trust me 100% on that 
Here it is


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @bearkat42
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/12/cops-starved-mentally-ill-man/


That is an absolutely horrifying story, but not a surprising one. Some will read that and be shocked by it. Sometimes I wish that I could be one of them, because not only am I not shocked, I don't even see it as out of the ordinary.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> There's also one video, if you have an hour, you should watch. Because shits a lot more fucked up then Jim crow laws, trust me 100% on that
> Here it is


I'll definitely check it out when I have an hour to burn.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That is an absolutely horrifying story, but not a surprising one. Some will read that and be shocked by it. Sometimes I wish that I could be one of them, because not only am I not shocked, I don't even see it as out of the ordinary.


Yeah tell me about it, that's part of the reason I moved the hell away from that shit County. My fiancee said "yeah Broome County is really that fucked up". Said it was the saddest thing she read that came out of there. So fucked, man. Soooooo fucked. I was in the jail, I'm light skinned, not many problems other than them being add holes with commissary or whatever. But that shit right there, that's the racism we need to beat. And maybe if I had darker skin, it could had been me? I'm going to say it's a possibility. And you know what? I hate that shit with every white skin cell I have.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah tell me about it, that's part of the reason I moved the hell away from that shit County. My fiancee said "yeah Broome County is really that fucked up". Said it was the saddest thing she read that came out of there. So fucked, man. Soooooo fucked. I was in the jail, I'm light skinned, not many problems other than them being add holes with commissary or whatever. But that shit right there, that's the racism we need to beat. And maybe if I had darker skin, it could had been me? I'm going to say it's a possibility. And you know what? I hate that shit with every white skin cell I have.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Watching now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Shit. I already have a meme for this pertaining to the first few seconds of the video.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

OK. Wtf. Yeah. 5 minutes in I'm feeling the struggle. I'm a felon. Mj possession. 6 years ago.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

On top of that, had to give my dna. For a mj charge. And waive any right to another trial. But, I did my best and got off probation early. I didn't get the nice treatment. Yeah. Dna sample for mj. Makes sense. Thank god I'm self employed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

See. Cops are dicks. It's a power trip thing. I got 10x more than my buddy who was dark skinned in the same area those ass holes killed my friends brother. It's not even a race thing imo, when it comes to cops.. It's a fucking power trip, not properly trained, idiot uneducated problem.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

At 14 minutes in. 'all of us feel the unconscious bias, groups are scapegoats "" mass deportation, by a black president ". Crazy shit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

That was a great video. But I have to tell you, me being white, I've been through 100% of the downfalls that were mentioned in the video. Maybe I'm a 1%. But, yeah, been there and done that and thats exactly why I say everything I say. I don't get a special treatment. Ftp


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That was a great video. But I have to tell you, me being white, I've been through 100% of the downfalls that were mentioned in the video. Maybe I'm a 1%. But, yeah, been there and done that and thats exactly why I say everything I say. I don't get a special treatment. Ftp


You do experience a certain level special treatment. You just don't realize it. Try walking around every day of your life with the presumption of guilt on your shoulders, no matter what the situation.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You do experience a certain level special treatment. You just don't realize it. Try walking around every day of your life with the presumption of guilt on your shoulders, no matter what the situation.


You mean like being accused of white priviledge?

You havent lived my life you dont know what the fuck you are talking about.

Your sig goes both ways...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You mean like being accused of white priviledge?


I have no idea how you handle such a burden.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> On top of that, had to give my dna. For a mj charge. And waive any right to another trial. But, I did my best and got off probation early. I didn't get the nice treatment. Yeah. Dna sample for mj. Makes sense. Thank god I'm self employed.
> View attachment 3735177 View attachment 3735179



Sorry that you were harmed by the thug state for a plant. You're a member of a pretty big club.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I have no idea how you handle such a burden.


Since you know where I been tell me all about the white privilege I have enjoyed this week.. A few examples would be nice.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


>


That's white privilege working at the "elite" level. For everyday folks, it's a little different.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's white privilege working at the "elite" level. For everyday folks, it's a little different.


That isnt white priviledge, it is government corruption in plain view.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You do experience a certain level special treatment. You just don't realize it. Try walking around every day of your life with the presumption of guilt on your shoulders, no matter what the situation.


Honestly I don't think I do, I get messed with a lot, and I mean a lot.. If I felt I had a different hand of cards I'd totally admit it and yeah I'm sure many others do get treated differently depending on the area, but not me man, I've been through so damn much it's ridiculous and hurts my head to think about it


----------



## texasjack (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's white privilege working at the "elite" level. For everyday folks, it's a little different.


That's just called being rich and well connected. A rich black child could have the same thing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Sorry that you were harmed by the thug state for a plant. You're a member of a pretty big club.


I still can't even wrap my head around it.. My house was flash banged, tore up, I woke up with shotguns in my face and they almost shot my dog  fucking ass holes I swear, they broke my new 2000$ French doors I just put in, blasted it with one of those steel ram things. They could have knocked..


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)

texasjack said:


> That's just called being rich and well connected. A rich black child could have the same thing.


Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Honestly I don't think I do, I get messed with a lot, and I mean a lot


OK


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> OK


Maybe I'm just guilty by association, who knows.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


I'm watching this now and it reminds me of a wrestle mania or something lmao


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

He likes it nice and slow


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


@bearkat42 , you call to arms seems to be missing for all the precious black lives lost in urban cities committed by mostly black males.
You don't care about black lives, you care about hating white people.




> the ugly truth behind #BlackLivesMatter is that black people killing other black people does nothing to advance its political power in the same way that one white cop killing a black criminal can.
> 
> Despite the media’s overindulgence on white cops killing blacks, there is still a far-larger amount of black bodies being sent to morgues by black killers. Here’s five devastating facts, liberals can’t deny, that prove it.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> @bearkat42 , you call to arms seems to be missing for all the precious black lives lost in urban cities committed by mostly black males.
> You don't care about black lives, you care about hating white people.


there it is.

anti-racist is just a code for anti-white. the stormfront motto.

you even plagiarized "facts" straight off of stormfront! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/nypd-cop-secretly-records-supervisor-pressuring-him-to-racially-profile-black-men-audio.914877/#post-12772365

good job, turdpusher.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

You can thank the CIA for this app lmao. For real though, damn CIA always figuring out how to spy with their shell Nintendo businesses


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> @bearkat42 , you call to arms seems to be missing for all the precious black lives lost in urban cities committed by mostly black males.
> You don't care about black lives, you care about hating white people.


Even though this is mostly true, it's really not the point. The point is cops target blacks more so than whites.. Most of the time.. For racial reasons which have been proved in court.. Racist police making racist calls, racist emails, racist crap, which should not be happening.. Yes, black on black crime needs to be addressed, but racism is a bigger problem imo, that needs to be addressed quickly and deleted. 

As my buddy said, for now, maybe cops should patrol the region that matches the color of their skin or police should be held accountable for the bs they do and the community should make the call on what to do instead of the police department, especially since the community pays the taxes to employ the cops. The community should hold trials.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

And I have to add. Killing cops that have nothing to do with this racist crap is the WORST thing to do. Because when martial law is implemented, there will be military police. And lots of them. There will be a curfew. All the people that get away with the crimes they do will not be getting away with it. That equates straight up to MORE people going to jail. That also means MORE people will be getting killed by the military police. I guess you reap what you sow. If that's what these cop killers want, they will have a hell of a worse time handling military police that won't think twice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

Then again.. That would also stop alot of inner city crime and murders. You'll be frisked for just farting in the street. It will get rid of all of the guns doing the killings realllllyyyy fast. The gangs will go first.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

Trumps wife was all like


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Then again.. That would also stop alot of inner city crime and murders. You'll be frisked for just farting in the street. It will get rid of all of the guns doing the killings realllllyyyy fast. The gangs will go first.


This is nothing new. New York has had "Stop & Frisk" (of black people) for years.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This is nothing new. New York has had "Stop & Frisk" (of black people) for years.


Yeah, totally, I grew up in NY for 25 years, not in the city but frequented the city a lot. The NYPD is terrible, real bad. The worst I can imagine cops being, so that isn't every where at least.. What I mean by that is everywhere will be like NYPD  not good!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, totally, I grew up in NY for 25 years, not in the city but frequented the city a lot. The NYPD is terrible, real bad. The worst I can imagine cops being, so that isn't every where at least.. What I mean by that is everywhere will be like NYPD  not good!


I lived in Prince George's County, Maryland for a few years after college and I promise you that they're every bit as bad, if not worse.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I lived in Prince George's County, Maryland for a few years after college and I promise you that they're every bit as bad, if not worse.


Man I have some friends in Maryland and I hear that shit is rough, too. I lived in Hudson Co NY, upstate in Otsego Co (lots of people know of the town Oneonta, that's where I lived a lot), shit I lived in Cooperstown lol, that baseball hall of fame town. Was a fucking racist teenage shooting there, mother fucking kid chased down this kid and tried shooting him, kid then tried killing himself (wish he did) , think he's in prison now, was a racial thing, that pos. Man, I see the shit that happens, we need to get it right the right way though. I don't like cops at all and it doesn't help that not all of em are like that but they all are getting put in that category, it's a tough thing


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone watch obamas plagiarized speeches? After I saw them I felt better about trumps wifes speech. It just solidified that both dem and repub parties are too dumb to even make a speech that is authentic. It solidifies the bullshit I always knew they spewed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

Also, turdsandwich2016.com domain is not registered. Feel free to make a few bucks flipping it on go daddy


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)

Gary Jackson is kinda dumb. He's funded by the Koch brothers and supports TPP. Besides, he says dumb contradictory stuff, like how he wants to reduce the incarceration rate, but also that he wants to expand prison privatization. Jill Stein is a much better third party candidate.





She will make America dank again.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Gary Jackson is kinda dumb. He's funded by the Koch brothers and supports TPP. Besides, he says dumb contradictory stuff, like how he wants to reduce the incarceration rate, but also that he wants to expand prison privatization. Jill Stein is a much better third party candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol love the comment, you're right, Gary has contradicted a few things I've noticed, I hadn't noticed the private prison statement before and will have to look in to that. I have a privatized prison pet peeve.. They are terribly messed up. I watched some documentary shows about private prisons, there was a judge near me in PA that was taking bribes to convict pre 18 teens to send them to prison. Wtf, right? Is that what we have to worry about as the people in the nation? I'm so fucking surprised that our parents have not wised up to the corruption and insanity that has pursued until this day. My grandma is 100% for hillary. I mentioned her problems with lying and she said "that's nothing a repub hasn't done'. So I said, does that make it OK? Just because someone got awat with something 40, 20, or even 1 year ago, that makes it OK? She doesn't understand I want ALL potatoes (politicians lol, damn auto correct, I thought it was funny so I didn't change it) to face charges. After our conversation, I found that the Previous generations have become OK with corruption. They feel it's acceptable. They are comfortable KNOWING this bs is going on. Well, my generation, we will fuck upthat comfy pillow they are siting on! Get everyone out of a political position that isn't transparent and truthful! We are dealing with this nation built on greed and corruption for too damn long. I'd vote Gary OR Jill (never Bernie now, that fucking sell out) just to change things even a little for the next 4 years, even a grain of salt chance for them to be elected. Then, we build.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

OK, with drug reform, private prisons wouldn't be AS bad.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> OK, with drug reform, private prisons wouldn't be AS bad.


There would still be market demand for prisoners, that is still very bad. For me though the worst part is TPP. I can't support that.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I still can't even wrap my head around it.. My house was flash banged, tore up, I woke up with shotguns in my face and they almost shot my dog  fucking ass holes I swear, they broke my new 2000$ French doors I just put in, blasted it with one of those steel ram things. They could have knocked..



They could have and should have left you alone. In a free market the thugs would be held accountable for the damage they caused.

However because people maintain the superstition that "authorities" can magically commit things which would be real crimes if you or did them, this will continue until people stop worshipping illegitimate authority.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> There would still be market demand for prisoners, that is still very bad. For me though the worst part is TPP. I can't support that.



So, if a person is forced to pay for something they don't want and don't use....who has become the imprisoned ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2016)

Even with the best intentions one will pick up bad habits in bad company.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


When people want to work in politics, ethnicity clearly plays a role in which party they will work in.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> When people want to work in politics, ethnicity clearly plays a role in which party they will work in.


How could it not?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 20, 2016)

And the nominee is the only one who DIDN'T make this declaration. Coincidence?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2016)

We need more wood!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> There would still be market demand for prisoners, that is still very bad. For me though the worst part is TPP. I can't support that.


Yeah that's true, I don't support tpp either. We need the manufacturing jobs here. When is the last time you bought something that had a made in America tag? I can't remember either


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> They could have and should have left you alone. In a free market the thugs would be held accountable for the damage they caused.
> 
> However because people maintain the superstition that "authorities" can magically commit things which would be real crimes if you or did them, this will continue until people stop worshipping illegitimate authority.


You're right man, I agree. I wish I never came in contact with the po, my lawyer was like "they drew guns on you and put them in your face? What did they think you were gonna do, stab them with a plant?!" he was just as pissed as I was ugh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Wtf lol


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's a double comp
> 
> Yeah that's true, I don't support tpp either. We need the manufacturing jobs here. When is the last time you bought something that had a made in America tag? I can't remember either


Stein's promise is an industrial mobilization on the scale of WW2 to switch to a renewable infrastructure, would create millions of jobs, paid for by cutting the pentagon, but it would still create more jobs than the military and its industrial complex would lose. Also, she's down with the dank so you still get your drug reforms.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, I see the resemblance.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Stein's promise is an industrial mobilization on the scale of WW2 to switch to a renewable infrastructure, would create millions of jobs, paid for by cutting the pentagon, but it would still create more jobs than the military and its industrial complex would lose. Also, she's down with the dank so you still get your drug reforms.


Right on, I'm going to look more into her, I wish she could be on the debate stage, I don't want to hear these two dipshits (Trump/Clinton) blab about bs that I don't even care about and lie and try to defend their lies. This whole debating matches made me want to blow my TV up this year. Such fake people


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on, I'm going to look more into her, I wish she could be on the debate stage, I don't want to hear these two dipshits (Trump/Clinton) blab about bs that I don't even care about and lie and try to defend their lies. This whole debating matches made me want to blow my TV up this year. Such fake people


You probably won't like her because she's left wing but she's not authoritarian. My main thing is that she is so focused on environmental conservation. What ever you do, don't get sucked back into the 2 party trap.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You probably won't like her because she's left wing but she's not authoritarian. My main thing is that she is so focused on environmental conservation. What ever you do, don't get sucked back into the 2 party trap.


I'm OK with left wing, I like the middle better but I have a ton of liberal views, Bill Clinton was my favorite I'd have to say. Even though I was pretty young when he was president, I remember things being really good economic wise. I'm also all about the environment so that's cool, too. Before Trump got too stupid, I was just following him (not that I was going to vote for him but just watching his debates). When someone asked him how he would cut taxes, he said drop the epa. That was the last time I paid attention to his dumb ass


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Lol, she has Guatemalan children.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, she has Guatemalan children.


So


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So


Hey, it's just the latest trend anyway, the only difference is one has Guatemalan children lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, it's just the latest trend anyway, the only difference is one has Guatemalan children lol
> View attachment 3738143 View attachment 3738144


Hillary is a nazi too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Hillary is a nazi too.


Damn right!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

I always thought the two parties fighting over or defending doing the same thing as the other party is hilarious


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I always thought the two parties fighting over or defending doing the same thing as the other party is hilarious


Especially with regards to the self proclaimed "Goldwater girl".


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Especially with regards to the self proclaimed "Goldwater girl".


She's been affiliated with so many different waters, I'm not sure how she hasn't drowned yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)

Best voodoo doll ever!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Best voodoo doll ever!
> View attachment 3738203


Well, he has Beijing's support.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


>


not sure of the state, but the front grip is illegal here.

but, yeah, that is straight up bullshit. fully cooperational, and what, 6 vehicles by the end of the vid?

fucked up.

still not cool to shoot cops, or anybody else, unless in the last extreme defense of life.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> not sure of the state, but the front grip is illegal here.
> 
> but, yeah, that is straight up bullshit. fully cooperational, and what, 6 vehicles by the end of the vid?
> 
> ...


Really fucked up. In my heart I know it's not like that everywhere. Ffs, I know some cops personally, friends and acquaintances. But, I've run across power tripping ass holes as well, even with white skin, can't imagine what it'd be like if I had dark skin. They fucked me up plenty so it's like wtf, is it power tripping, is it racism, is it both, I think it's a little of it all for different instances. It needs to stop


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 21, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154414739373514


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2016)

China seems a safe harbor.....
Think Isis will figure out the west ends in Beijing?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> China seems a safe harbor.....
> Think Isis will figure out the west ends in Beijing?


If only China would take in any refugees


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

I know hillary supporters don't care because nothing irresponsible or illegal matters if it had to do with the Clinton's. But for anyone else, wiki leaks has published 20k emails from the DNC  

Now the reality, if you don't want Trump for president, you damn well better vote for a third party candidate, because hillary will NOT beat Trump. Mark my words. 

https://www.rt.com/usa/352710-wikileaks-dnc-hillary-email/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

Corporate controlled government.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2016)

I knew it...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Lolol, just buckle up, this is only the beginning, a 2nd set of emails will be leaked making the first set look like nothing at all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2016)

Hillary is going to be a great president


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hillary is going to be a great president


Prison-vet 

There, corrected the misspelling


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> i really love our next president Hillary Clinton


FIFY


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> FIFY


Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2016)

Dnc blames Russia for calling their Latino vote outreach, the "taco bowl engagement". Can this election get any better? Wow. Which side is the racist side? You ever heard the saying "if you're constantly blamed for doing something, it's because most likely that person blaming you has done it and placing the blame away from themselves" 

Democrats - Republicans are racist! 
No. No. We're on to your game.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh, and remember back when the dnc rigged Iowa.. And blamed sanders for stealing voter data from the Clinton's? The dnc shut down access to voter data from sanders campaign.. They had to file a lawsuit.. 

Yeah, about that..


----------



## hyroot (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2016)

Exactly the sort of thing Putin's troll brigade would post.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3741788


Great photo! It should read "..off the .01% kill list." jmo


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 26, 2016)

Putin is the Man


----------



## D528 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Really fucked up. In my heart I know it's not like that everywhere. Ffs, I know some cops personally, friends and acquaintances. But, I've run across power tripping ass holes as well, even with white skin, can't imagine what it'd be like if I had dark skin. They fucked me up plenty so it's like wtf, is it power tripping, is it racism, is it both, I think it's a little of it all for different instances. It needs to stop



Governments forcible monopoly on security services and automatic immunity for judges and virtual automatic immunity for cops etc. is what will keep the bad shit going.

In a free market, no security company or dispute arbitration company could act like government does now and get it away with it, since customers would simply hire more reputable service providers.

Without proper customer feedback mechanisms, (the ability of the customer to chose other suppliers) what is called a government service is in reality a form of capture and not a service.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)

almost right . They can give a fuck about any country outside the u.s. as far as farmer safety is concerned.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 28, 2016)

D528 said:


>


I think the term was "major party"... but it is good to know that the Right Wing Brain Trust is staying up at night fuming.

Suck it. 

and then

Suck it again.


----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think the term was "major party"... but it is good to know that the Right Wing Brain Trust is staying up at night fuming.
> 
> Suck it.
> 
> ...


thank you mr. insulance. Your the best laugh i had all day . Is there a cover charge for such good comedy. ? Right wing what ?. suck what ? . lol. fume white oak not brains. . lol. This is hilariouse. Mind reader disour i take it are ya . wow , you no me better than i know myself i guess. Blow some more of your reality for my sick entertainment..Who need t.v. iwth you around. I dont play the left right shit. Thats for unfortunate sheepllke t.v. watchers on vaccines and gmos and aspartame that hasnt figured out which way is up yet. . .. Sorry i dont fit your bill . dems and republicans just get ya more of the same shit. Republicans love living in fear. lol. sorry i dont live in fear. What a joke the races are. What a joke the u.s. is. lol. Got their slaves trained well i see ! Whats funny is how such a pots makes you react . now thats funny !






if you need someone to suck for you my mom takes cash or charge. lol. if your nice shell take her dentures out......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone notice the dnc convention is paying people to wear a hillary t shirt and sit in the seats because after she was nominated everyone left and the whole arena was basically empty? 50$ a person to be a "paid chair filler". Smfh. 

Talk about fake dnc unity. It's all a mirage.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think the term was "major party"... but it is good to know that the Right Wing Brain Trust is staying up at night fuming.
> 
> Suck it.
> 
> ...


Funny how you support Hilldawg yet call a progressive "right wing". By funny I mean dumb as fuck.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 28, 2016)

D528 said:


>


You might as well name the first African American President, while you're at it.



John Hanson


----------



## hyroot (Jul 28, 2016)

feel the Bern


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2016)

I despise Trump, but I also despise stupid people who regurgitate bullshit simply because they want it to be true.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> I despise Trump, but I also despise stupid people who regurgitate bullshit simply because they want it to be true.


I know it was made up, but this is a meme thread. It is a meme


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Idiots...
> http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/


we like to post it because we know it annoys you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we like to post it because we know it annoys you.


Exactly. 
I'm gonna post this one again. I doubt it actually happened, But it is me trying to make a point via meme


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 1, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> You might as well name the first African American President, while you're at it.
> 
> View attachment 3744273
> 
> John Hanson


already did soemwhere. but that picture isnt Hanson. Its often confused for being hanson.


----------



## D528 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)

`


----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)

D528 said:


>


..Pretty sure he's an Atheist, though.


----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..Pretty sure he's an Atheist, though.


most likely , my thioughts too. . Ya dont have to be jewish to be a zionist. Lots of godless people are pro zionist.....Many godless Yids that think thier chosen and gods a realtor. Talk about being led like sheep. lol.


----------



## D528 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 11, 2016)

https://www.change.org/p/please-sign-and-share-salute-movement-for-black-lives-solidarity-with-palestine
Signed !


----------



## hyroot (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


What a shame that a siezurey, nearly dead tongue cancer patient can whip the pants off of the Republican best and brightest. It must be embarassing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

D528 said:


>


Well at least you got past blaming drugs on the "dark people".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What a shame that a siezurey, nearly dead tongue cancer patient can whip the pants off of the Republican best and brightest. It must be embarassing.


i wonder how they will try to go after tim kaine.

i've had sugar free vanilla ice cream that was more exciting than tim kaine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3756223


Have you thought about taking up gardening or something?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What about about "Political memes ONLY" does your dumbass not understand or do rules only apply to everyone else just like your cuckold savior Hillary?


Translation: waaaaaaaaaa

So it must hurt a lot.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

D528 said:


>


looks more like a cigarette than a joint...

how old do you have to be to use tobacco?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> looks more like a cigarette than a joint...
> 
> how old do you have to be to use tobacco?


how's your donation to the clinton foundation doing?

by the way, recreational cannabis is legal in washington DC.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/gop-primaries/278668-trump-defend-oswald-cruz-allegations-you-cant-knock-the

*Trump: 'You can't knock the National Enquirer'*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*trump is a cuck.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/gop-primaries/278668-trump-defend-oswald-cruz-allegations-you-cant-knock-the
> 
> *Trump: 'You can't knock the National Enquirer'*
> 
> ...


Isnt the Enquirer owned by a friend of TRUMP!'s? Most people have to have their wife whore around at the local fair. I feel kind of used.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 15, 2016)

D528 said:


>


The fact that the word "Bankster" was used makes me doubt this meme.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


lmao +rep


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## texasjack (Aug 16, 2016)

D528 said:


>


Hard to be a mohel if you can't touch child cock.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)

Got Hep ?


----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)

texasjack said:


> The fact that the word "Bankster" was used makes me doubt this meme.


The fact that MSM presstitutes dont use this term make me question thier lagitimacy , lol.


----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> looks more like a cigarette than a joint...
> 
> how old do you have to be to use tobacco?


dunno . 
If thats a joint she needs lessens on pulling on a joint ! Hardly looks lit. lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


>









is that better dimwit?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2016)

dbkick said:


>


Fify!


----------



## dbkick (Aug 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fify!


Works either way for me but thanks!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Works either way for me but thanks!


----------



## D528 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (Aug 24, 2016)

@rollitup @sunni 

May I post pictures in this thread?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Stop spamming this forum!


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Aug 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Stop spamming this forum!


how many pictures per day can I post?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Aug 24, 2016)

says meme in the lower right corner


----------



## D528 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Aug 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3766060


*Not *drinking and driving is a good idea. We enforce laws to insure such.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 1, 2016)

Remember to spray every 3 days


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

a shame really...


----------



## dbkick (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Not *drinking and driving is a good idea. We enforce laws to insure such.


If people weren't restricted from opening local drinking establishments via regulatory impositions, more people could walk to the local brewery and walk home couldn't they ?

Who do you suppose wants to keep government barriers to entry in place in the beer and alcohol markets? Could it be the people that control those markets using their partners in government ?

I bet a free market could solve that problem.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> If people weren't restricted from opening local drinking establishments via regulatory impositions, more people could walk to the local brewery and walk home couldn't they ? NO. They might want to drive.
> 
> Who do you suppose wants to keep government barriers to entry in place in the beer and alcohol markets? Could it be the people that control those markets using their partners in government ? WTF are you saying ?
> 
> I bet a free market could solve that problem. In this free market will you have the right to refuse serve based on color of skin ?


answer in red


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> answer in red



A person already has the right to decide who they will interact with or not. Government often uses force to negate that right.

The fact that some people try to deprive others of that right to chose their human interactions on a mutual basis with others is the problem, not the answer.

If somebody else determines your interactions for you...it can't possibly be about freedom or a free market.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> A person already has the right to decide who they will interact with or not. Government often uses force to negate that right.
> 
> The fact that some people try to deprive others of that right to chose their human interactions on a mutual basis with others is the problem, not the answer.
> 
> If somebody else determines your interactions for you...it can't possibly be about freedom or a free market.


When you open a place of business that is open to the public, well that means ALL. No one forces you to open a place of business that serves the PUBLIC. 
Sorry that you hate civil rights, but it is here to stay. Be happy your son will benefit from it


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Sep 8, 2016)

Whats wrong with freemasons?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When you open a place of business that is open to the public, well that means ALL. No one forces you to open a place of business that serves the PUBLIC.
> Sorry that you hate civil rights, but it is here to stay. Be happy your son will benefit from it



I would never want my son to force a person to make him a cake.

If a person doesn't want to associate with him, he has no right to make them associate with him, just like they have no right to force him to associate with them.

His recourse isn't to use offensive force to create an interaction, he does however have the right to use defensive force to repel an unwanted use of offensive force against him or his property. 

Human interactions should be on a mutually voluntary basis or they shouldn't occur. You and rapists take issue with this idea though.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> Whats wrong with freemasons?


The very word "secrecy" is repugnant in a free and open society; and we are as a people inherently and historically opposed to secret societies, to secret oaths and to secret proceedings. We decided long ago that the dangers of excessive and unwarranted concealment of pertinent facts far outweighed the dangers which are cited to justify it. Even today, there is little value in opposing the threat of a closed society by imitating its arbitrary restrictions. JFK


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I would never want my son to force a person to make him a cake.
> 
> If a person doesn't want to associate with him, he has no right to make them associate with him, just like they have no right to force him to associate with them.
> 
> ...


would you want you son refused service at a restaurant, drug store, hospital, hotel...etc.
We know the answer to this has to be NO. So your argument is void


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> would you want you son refused service at a restaurant, drug store, hospital, hotel...etc.
> We know the answer to this has to be NO. So your argument is void


It doesn't matter what I want. It matters WHO owns the thing I want and do they want to make a mutual and voluntary trade with me. If they don't, I have no right to use force to make it happen.

If I WANT to interact with a beautiful woman's pussy and she would prefer I don't... end of story

If I WANT to camp out in your living room and drink all your beer, but you don't want that...end of story

If I WANT to go into your secret vault of ladies underwear you've pilfered from the dryers at your laundromat...you'd probably deny the existence of the vault...erm...never mind...bad example on my part.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> It doesn't matter what I want. It matters WHO owns the thing I want and do they want to make a mutual and voluntary trade with me. If they don't, I have no right to use force to make it happen.
> 
> If I WANT to interact with a beautiful woman's pussy and she would prefer I don't... end of story
> 
> ...


We talking about business open to the public you nitwit. A beautiful woman's pussy is not open to the public, you rapist. My living room is not open to the public. I do share my beer freely, but not to rapist perverts, pedophiles or racist. Bigots I can work with. They can learn.

You would not want your son refused service to business that are open to the public. What kind of Dad are you ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We talking about business open to the public you nitwit. A beautiful woman's pussy is not open to the public, you rapist. My living room is not open to the public. I do share my beer freely, but not to rapist perverts, pedophiles or racist...bigots I can work with. They can learn.
> 
> You would not want your son refused service to business that are open to the public. What kind of Dad are you ?


No we are talking about property and whether the owner of it has the right to determine the use of it. I say they do.

Further we are talking about if a nonowner has the right to initiate force to obtain a thing or a service from a person who prefers not to interact with the nonowner. I say they don't and using force to obtain something which isn't yours is a form of theft.

A woman "owns" her pussy. If she wants to make it open to the public, a specific other person(s) or keep it all to herself the choice should be hers not someone else.

The same thing applies to your livingroom or any other thing which you own, if it doesn't calling it ownership is the wrong term to use.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> No we are talking about property and whether the owner of it has the right to determine the use of it. I say they do.
> 
> Further we are talking about if a nonowner has the right to initiate force to obtain a thing or a service from a person who prefers not to interact with the nonowner. I say they don't and using force to obtain something which isn't yours is a form of theft.
> 
> ...


So you are cool with your son being refuse service at a business open to the public base on his sexual preference.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We talking about business open to the public you nitwit. A beautiful woman's pussy is not open to the public, you rapist. My living room is not open to the public. I do share my beer freely, but not to rapist perverts, pedophiles or racist. Bigots I can work with. They can learn.
> 
> You would not want your son refused service to business that are open to the public. What kind of Dad are you ?



I'm the kind of dad and grandfather that teaches his family not to force other people to interact with them. What kind are you?

I would not want them to use force to make others choice for them. Why do you teach your kids that's acceptable?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you are cool with your son being refuse service at a business open to the public base on his sexual preference.



No, I'm not cool with gay bashing, racists etc., but that is beside the point.

I'm not cool with lots of things other people chose to do, my not being cool with something does not grant me the right to use force to make a person do what I wish they would with their own property though, unless that person is trying to force me in some way.

I am not cool with people who force others to interact with them, if the other person would prefer not to. Why are you?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

D528 said:


>









not TRUMP!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

They all look so happy.

but you know...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3744878


i bet there are actually people on here that are stupid enough to think this happened.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> i bet there are actually people on here that are stupid enough to think this happened.


I would totaly believe it if it were true though.
Donald Trump is a fucking idiot, and his supporters are even more mentally retarded than him.


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I would totaly believe it if it were true though.
> Donald Trump is a fucking idiot, and his supporters are even more mentally retarded than him.


oh ya i wouldnt put it past him to say something stupid like that, but he didnt.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> oh ya i wouldnt put it past him to say something stupid like that, but he didnt.


There is a never ending supply of stupid shit that comes from his diarrhea mouth.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2016)

dbkick said:


> View attachment 3778796


Lullerskates, you beat me to it.


----------



## D528 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 17, 2016)

...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


>


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## desert dude (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

dbkick said:


> View attachment 3790705


tell us more about how much you hate jews and blacks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## .nobody. (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## spandy (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2016)

spandy said:


>


there are no words to describe how weak, lame, and pathetic that meme is.

there just are no words.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2016)

spandy said:


>



put the cracker back in your avi


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## spandy (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> put the cracker back in your avi


I liked that one as well.


----------



## D528 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Tupapa (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2016)

Not a meme but still amusing.


----------



## D528 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 14, 2016)

gotta love Mint Press News :


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Nov 29, 2016)

.....


----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## davillains (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 12, 2016)

Bernie fukin Sanders
Wiki leaks
FBI
Recount
Russians
Lose already, tap out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


That's interesting. I wonder why?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2016)

the CDC reports that in alaska, guns were more likely to be used in the commission of rape or pedophilia than in self defense from an intruder.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the CDC reports that in alaska, guns were more likely to be used in the commission of rape or pedophilia than in self defense from an intruder.


I see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> *Political memes ONLY.. To prove your political points.*


alaskans rank near dead last when it comes to penis size.

 

but they make up for it by committing a shit ton of rapes. they also rank #1 in pedophilia.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3852160


why do you have the same position on climate change as david duke?


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why?



They ate the yellow snow?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> They ate the yellow snow?
> 
> View attachment 3856061


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


----------



## londonfog (Dec 18, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3856334


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3856519


Who's offended?





Donald J. Trump–Verified account ‏@realDonaldTrump
If my many supporters acted and threatened people like those who lost the election are doing, they would be scorned & called terrible names!
1:54 PM - 18 Dec 2016


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Who's offended?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> What?


Playing dumb already, isn't kind of early.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Playing dumb already, isn't kind of early.


That's rich given the memes question is asking What is offensive.

Not who is offended!


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

Fucking trumplethinskin can't take a couple snowflakes protesting, wah!
We're screwed, what is going to happen when somebody really starts pressing his buttons. Our president is a two bit internet bully, that can't even spell "unprecedented" I bet a guy like buck could make him go nuclear, given the chance.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> That's rich given the memes question is asking What is offensive.
> 
> Not who is offended!



You are one worthless -cuck, but I'll explain it once.
Your meme insinuates liberals are easily offended, now that's pretty fucking funny
Compared to trumplethinskin, dontcha think derr. All in all I think the Bernie bots (aka young prepulicans) are whining the most, lol.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You are one worthless -cuck, but I'll explain it once.


No need to explain. You weren't even able to respond correctly to a meme!


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> No need to explain. You weren't even able to respond correctly to a meme!



Drunk already, I see.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Drunk already, I see.


Working. Grading quizzes and you did much better this time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2016)

always disturbing when a pedophile like arcticspaghettinoodle starts posting kid stuff.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> always disturbing when a pedophile like arcticspaghettinoodle starts posting kid stuff.


I like you


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> Working. Grading quizzes and you did much better this time.
> 
> View attachment 3856751


What was it you teach again?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> What was it you teach again?


Call me naive but I'm not sensing your sincerity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> What was it you teach again?


he doesn't really teach anything. just plays youtube videos with eerie music and right wing "thought guides" for the kids.

for him it's just about gaining access to victims.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> Call me naive but I'm not sensing your sincerity.



OK, we'll draw our own conclusions. Like I said, I've got quite the imagination


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> Call me naive but I'm not sensing your sincerity.



Call me suspect, but I don't think you're a teacher.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he doesn't really teach anything. just plays youtube videos with eerie music and right wing "thought guides" for the kids.
> 
> for him it's just about gaining access to victims.


and...he...hominem

Looping the hate. Way to go sport.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticSpaghettiNoodle said:


> and...he...hominem
> 
> Looping the hate. Way to go sport.
> 
> View attachment 3856860


you sure are worried about ad hominems for a pedophile who voted for a guy who couldn't stop demeaning people based on their race, or ethnicity, or nationality, or religion, or even their disability.

i'm getting the feeling that your concern about ad hominems is not sincere, but rather that you are just a complete pussy.

a lonely old pedophile who will die alone. sad.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you sure are worried about ad hominems for a pedophile who voted for a guy who couldn't stop demeaning people based on their race, or ethnicity, or nationality, or religion, or even their disability.
> 
> i'm getting the feeling that your concern about ad hominems is not sincere, but rather that you are just a complete pussy.
> 
> a lonely old pedophile who will die alone. sad.


Hurling insults. Looping hate. Slinging ad hominem's. Assigning epithets. You don't have much of a filter. Your posts are self important. Like Ned Beatty in The Shooter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticSpaghettiNoodle said:


> Hurling insults. Looping hate. Slinging ad hominem's. Assigning epithets. You don't have much of a filter. Your posts are self important. Like Ned Beatty in The Shooter.
> 
> View attachment 3856867


i'm just giving you what you voted for, pedo.

by the way, i took the liberty of giving you the nickname "arctic spaghetti noodle" since it is more fitting for an impotent old shit heel like yourself.

i'm sure you don't mind. again, you voted for that kind of thing.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 18, 2016)

Some memes say it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticSpaghettiNoodle said:


> Some memes say it.
> 
> View attachment 3856877


cling to your racist savior while ya can, spaghetti noodle!


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

Lolz




ArcticGranite said:


> At eight weeks a majority of the pistils are straw color, some darker. Fan leaves are yellowing and withering. Small leaves in the buds still look fairly good. Calyxes are noticeable to me now. This plant seems to be "dying" more than maturing. I'm envious of the harvests I see with the plant still looking vibrant, healthy, green. I'm seeing more crystals develop and to my eye, with a loupe, they are still clear. I think at this point it will be a compromise between the plants health/dis-ease and maturity for a harvest time. It's coming soon I think. I've found it simple to veg healthy and challenging to flower healthy.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 18, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> Some memes say it.
> 
> View attachment 3856877


Lmao, didn't you just say the other night you can get laid anytime you want, hehehe. This was four years ago, I bet you can't even see your dick by now.




ArcticGranite said:


> Have hallway sex occasionally. Actually said no to a delivered booty call tonight. Haven't had one of those in a very long time. I was fine with the call but she wanted it all. And that honey was gonna be sticky, messy with no way to keep it clean. No was my most correct response. In my youth I was handy with the lasses. Now I find, not horny, not lonely. I remember when I could fuck all night. Now it takes me all night to fuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2016)

this is all legitimately hilarious and pathetic.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 19, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> I was so near afternoon delight today. She was tall, had on heels, green eyes, legs that I like- feet on one end, fanny on the other, smelled like spring rain, we were connecting, sharing a moment of possibilities. I asked, she said no!


Getting to the good stuff now lol, Rejected.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

Buck how many doors did you knock on. A shitload right. Probably invested a lot a time and energy too. Donations perhaps also. That's democracy in action, skin in the game. It's admirable. I and many like me did the same thing too albeit for HRC's opponent. You know why. Your behavior on this site is similar to what we were seeing from the DNC. Oh and HRC was largely perceived as corrupt and static. We wanted change. Stay bubbled my friend.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Getting to the good stuff now lol, Rejected.


You guys found the search function! Enjoy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> Stay bubbled my friend.


you get your information from propaganda sites that literally convince you to deny reality and be proud about it.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 19, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> You guys found the search function! Enjoy.


We already know you are a liar. This is just for fun now


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Lolz


I came to this site and read. Read a lot. From that I've learned to grow. Many good folk gave me ideas. I'm grateful for the grow knowledge I learned here. Not fond at all of the liberal politics though.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 19, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> I came to this site and read. Read a lot. From that I've learned to grow. Many good folk gave me ideas. I'm grateful for the grow knowledge I learned here. Not fond at all of the liberal politics though.





ArcticGranite said:


> I've worked 8 of the last 10 Christmas's. Sometimes because I volunteered for call-out duty. Others I'm called because the crew needs help. It feels good to help folks when they need it most. I don't relish the disruption to our family time but it comes with my career and we all seem to share the misery fairly.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

You ever work to help folks on Christmas?


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 19, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> You ever work to help folks on Christmas?



You ever teach?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You ever teach?


Yes. Still do


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 19, 2016)

FUCK TRUMP!!!


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

How about you, ever teach?


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 19, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> How about you, ever teach?



Taught you a thing or two, my little pupil


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> We already know you are a liar. This is just for fun now


I'll call you on that then


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2016)

LOL


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2016)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3857559


"Butthurt" is a noun?


----------



## budman111 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 23, 2016)

budman111 said:


>


The olde left/right paradigm. Bait n' Switch shell game. Rigged system. Illusion of choice...
But we may not make it through this pendulum swing alive...idiot Trumpets


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 23, 2016)

D528 said:


>


We need some fucking Frank Zappas and George Carlins in the world today!


----------



## D528 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3861494


You mean like that dogfaced bitch in Kentucky who refused to grant marriage licenses to homosexual couples because of her "Christian beliefs?" Fucking retarded, by the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You mean like that dogfaced bitch in Kentucky who refused to grant marriage licenses to homosexual couples?



Yep.


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3861795



Not to talk shit, because I don't wish prison on any man, but I get the feeling that the African American population didn't treat you very well when you were "Upstate."


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3861835
> Not to talk shit, because I don't wish prison on any man, but I get the feeling that the African American population didn't treat you very well when you were "Upstate."



You know how those blacks are.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 27, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You know how those blacks are.


I think rats are worse. What do you think of rats?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 27, 2016)

No black man took out on me what was his fault yet. Pretty sure that's contrary to a rat's M.O. because that's exactly what a rat does.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No black man took out on me what was his fault yet. Pretty sure that's contrary to a rat's M.O. because that's exactly what a rat does.



WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think rats are worse. What do you think of rats?


I just killed one in my shop over the weekend. Fucker was all up in my birdseed.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 27, 2016)

I think religions should be kept out of government decisions. They don't pay the door fee. So they shouldn't get any say.

I also think think religion is for the feeble minded. Those who can't accept new info. Because it conflicts with the old.

Because only a sheep would blindly follow the very person who is either going to fleece them. Or fuck them.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 27, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I think religions should be kept out of government decisions. They don't pay the door fee. So they shouldn't get any say.
> 
> I also think think religion is for the feeble minded. Those who can't accept new info. Because it conflicts with the old.
> 
> Because only a sheep would blindly follow the very person who is either going to fleece them. Or fuck them.



Belief in Government, is a kind of flawed religion, since it relies on contradictions and assigns values which don't exist to a god like all powerful entity.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2016)

Belief in self rule is a kind of flawed.
“Self will, run riot”, look at Chaney and the Oil Industry, lack of “global” EPA compliance by the the rest of the 1%.
The me, me, me. generation is just gearing up. Speaking of meme:


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 28, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Belief in self rule is a kind of flawed.
> “Self will, run riot”, look at Chaney and the Oil Industry, lack of “global” EPA compliance by the the rest of the 1%.
> The me, me, me. generation is just gearing up. Speaking of meme:
> View attachment 3862164



Except your examples show instances where people did not confine their actions to themselves, hence they aren't examples of "self rule".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Dec 28, 2016)

This type of fuck thinking is the same fuck thinking that enabled shit like the " trail of tears ".*^^^^^^^*

the Cherokee, Chickasaw, Choctaw, Muscogee, and Seminole did not have a recognize "state" either


----------



## D528 (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


----------



## D528 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Ive seen a video of them getting him in JUST the right position for the photo op.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2016)

Lets not forget about the thousands of civilians including women and children that ISIS brutalized. Or the thousands inhured by mortar attacks from the rebels in aleppo.

The rebels had hostages and used them for photo ops.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ive seen a video of them getting him in JUST the right position for the photo op.


Uh huh, sitting him down.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey @Flaming Pie , why don't you post this video of them getting the kid in "just the right position"? Funny that one could say that about all your pro-Assad videos and photos - or did those brave female Assad forces just come back from a firefight with ISIS and just happened to be posed like that?

Show us, Pie!

Also, what do you think of my "Putin spontaneously kissing a boy-belly" avatar. Why? Why!?

Putin likes him some _*extra*_ cheese.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

Still waiting on this damning video that you mentioned @Flaming Pie . You don't want people to think you level baseless allegations at people, do you? Lol.

What was "cheese" again?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Still waiting on this damning video that you mentioned @Flaming Pie . You don't want people to think you level baseless allegations at people, do you? Lol.
> 
> What was "cheese" again?


http://nextshark.com/china-cctv-aleppo-boy-images-fake-propaganda/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> http://nextshark.com/china-cctv-aleppo-boy-images-fake-propaganda/


I am embarrassed for you.

What you have there is some guy writing that "China" has suggested that the picture is fabricated. I could not find anything that actually came from a Chinese source, nor does the article offer a video or any other evidence. But the usual fake news suspects have stories on it despite nobody else in the MSM. So I kind of see this as another use of propaganda to control the "narrative".

So fdd, did the pope really endorse Donald Trump? Do female Syrian soldiers really go into combat with "smoky eyes"?

What was "cheese" again?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh, hey! Here's the video. You are all pieces of shit.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/08/17/the-stunned-bloodied-face-of-a-child-survivor-sums-up-the-horror-of-aleppo/?tid=pm_world_pop_b&utm_term=.817e2ce09ef2


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am embarrassed for you.
> 
> What you have there is some guy writing that "China" has suggested that the picture is fabricated. I could not find anything that actually came from a Chinese source, nor does the article offer a video or any other evidence. But the usual fake news suspects have stories on it despite nobody else in the MSM. So I kind of see this as another use of propaganda to control the "narrative".
> 
> ...



You asked a question about something. 

Out of curiosity I googled it and posted "without comment".

I actually thought it was a pretty funny link. Especially the whole CHINA part.

Now you're trying to spin some type of attack against me personally. 

You are an idiot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You asked a question about something.
> 
> Out of curiosity I googled it and posted "without comment".
> 
> ...


You spread fake news mindlessly.

Just leave me the hell alone, ok? You are a whiny little bitch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You spread fake news mindlessly.
> 
> Just leave me the hell alone, ok? You are a whiny little bitch.



Are you seriously crying?


You replied to me.

Go ahead and quote some of my mindless fake news posts. You can't.


Speaking of whining ... "leave me alone".

lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Are you seriously crying?
> 
> 
> You replied to me.
> ...


All of them. 

My favorite was the wall of post meltdown when you flipped the fuck out when pinworm got under you skin last spring. Remember that?

Instantly deleted, of course.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> All of them.
> 
> My favorite was the wall of post meltdown when you flipped the fuck out when pinworm got under you skin last spring. Remember that?
> 
> Instantly deleted, of course.



And ... nothing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> And ... nothing.


Yeah, that's what I think when you posted anything over the last year.

Very bleak, nothing positive, humorless drivel.

Carry on.


----------



## HAF2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Found some


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, that's what I think when you posted anything over the last year.
> 
> Very bleak, nothing positive, humorless drivel.
> 
> Carry on.



Yet here you, clinging to my every word. Walk away, son.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Yet here you, clinging to my every word. Walk away, son.


You are so weak.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are so weak.


*minded*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are so weak.



You can't just walk away. You complain about my shit posts, as you roll around all over them. I'm in your head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *minded*



Are you guys naked? I saw you making out. You two need some "alone time"?


----------



## HAF2 (Dec 31, 2016)

These are the worst political memes I've ever seen. Too wordy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Are you guys naked? I saw you making out. You two need some "alone time"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Never heard that one before.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You can't just walk away. You complain about my shit posts, as you roll around all over them. I'm in your head.


Keep up the jailhouse bravado, boy-ee (lol).

I figure somebody falsely accused of snitching would be concerned with accurate info. If you were falsely accused.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Keep up the jailhouse bravado, boy-ee (lol).
> 
> I figure somebody falsely accused of snitching would be concerned with accurate info. If you were falsely accused.



Why would I bother even wasting my time with it? I know what really happened. Your opinion means shit to me.

Is Hillary concerned with pizzagate?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 31, 2016)

HAF2 said:


> These are the worst political memes I've ever seen. Too wordy.


----------



## HAF2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3864920


Faith in humanity restored, rock on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Why would I bother even wasting my time with it? I know what really happened. Your opinion means shit to me.
> 
> Is Hillary concerned with pizzagate?


Likewise, whatever happened with you did not effect the whole country. The Presidential election does. I could not care less about how Hillary feels - I am the offended party as is the rest of the country who just elected a terrible man to the Presidency based on false information. And now we have to suffer the consequences of living in a society full of half-wits with four years of President Trump.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Likewise, whatever happened with you did not effect the whole country. The Presidential election does. I could not care less about how Hillary feels - I am the offended party as is the rest of the country who just elected a terrible man to the Presidency based on false information. And now we have to suffer the consequences of living in a society full of half-wits with four years of President Trump.



I think you missed my point.


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 31, 2016)

How come we never see the carnage done to western Aleppo children? 

How is it it Assad's fault that the rebels take hostages and shoot people trying to leave? 

Should Assad just let ISIS and other militant islamist take over and completely restrict the freedoms of every man, woman and child? Rape, beheadings, and death to those who disobey? Defecate on and set fire to all the Christian Churches?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 31, 2016)

Food for thought. Maybe try reading about west aleppo?


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Dec 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How come we never see the carnage done to western Aleppo children?
> 
> How is it it Assad's fault that the rebels take hostages and shoot people trying to leave?
> 
> Should Assad just let ISIS and other militant islamist take over and completely restrict the freedoms of every man, woman and child? Rape, beheadings, and death to those who disobey? Defecate on and set fire to all the Christian Churches?


Assad is a fucking dictator and a taker of civil rights. Please learn the history of the man, before you defend his shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 31, 2016)

l4ondonfog said:


> Assad is a fucking dictator and a taker of civil rights. Please learn the history of the man, before you defend his shit.


What is ISIS to you?

..Or any of the militant islamists trying to takeover in syria?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How come we never see the carnage done to western Aleppo children?
> 
> How is it it Assad's fault that the rebels take hostages and shoot people trying to leave?
> 
> Should Assad just let ISIS and other militant islamist take over and completely restrict the freedoms of every man, woman and child? Rape, beheadings, and death to those who disobey? Defecate on and set fire to all the Christian Churches?


i'm glad you are here, foreign affairs correspondent triple chin.

quick question: why are civilians fleeing aleppo for the rebel controlled territory of idlib?

if the rebels are so bad and the syrian/russian regime is so great, why are they not going in the opposite direction?

thanks, cheeseburger-gut.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is ISIS to you?


just a bunch of guys with strong opinions and lots of guns who want their laws based off their religious book.

kinda like the conservative christians in this country that you count yourself amongst.

LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Food for thought. Maybe try reading about west aleppo?


Wow are you a piece of work. Glad you got something with your thought guides as the actual footage did not hold up to your claim.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2016)

i fucking love thought guides.


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## claypipe69 (Dec 31, 2016)

Why does this make me hot?


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2017)

TedeBoy said:


> View attachment 3865402


I would have had Trump mindlessly fingering a nuclear launch button with his daughter on his lap, but that's just me.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3865510


it's hilarious to be called a "beta cuck" by an old man whose dick doesn't even work.

the 'like' from a triple chinned wife who fantasizes about cucking her own hubby just tops it off in greatness.

you trump lovers really don't get irony at all, do ya?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2017)

Victory for aleppo!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


> Victory for aleppo!
> 
> View attachment 3866395


Hooray! Said nobody with a shred of human decency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hooray! Said nobody with a shred of human decency.


Look into all the civilians that alnusra and the rebels caused in west alleppo. They also recently poisoned the water for damascus.

If you keep looking at aljazeera you will only have sympathy for those spreading shariah by way of destruction.

The muslims of Syria get along with the Christians of Syria. ISIS will wipe out the true moderates.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Oooh, tell me who these "NATO Terrorists" are.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oooh, tell me who these "NATO Terrorists" are.


The rebels that the US and other nato nations are funding.

250million just approved from US.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2017)

Ace Yonder said:


> View attachment 3866123


Jesus. They really think they look like that don't they? I only now just put it together. Talk about delusional.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


> The rebels that the US and other nato nations are funding.
> 
> 250million just approved from US.


OK Pie. Keep this critical information coming.

BTW, you are a mindless parrot of dictators.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


> Victory for aleppo!
> 
> View attachment 3866395


LOL

i just google searched the image and guess where it comes from?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look into all the civilians that alnusra and the rebels caused in west alleppo. They also recently poisoned the water for damascus.
> 
> If you keep looking at aljazeera you will only have sympathy for those spreading shariah by way of destruction.
> 
> The muslims of Syria get along with the Christians of Syria. ISIS will wipe out the true moderates.


why are civilians from alleppo fleeing by the hundreds of thousands to the rebel held areas of idlib?

if the rebels are so bad and the assad/putin regime is so benevolent, shouldn;t they be fleeing in the opposite direction?

i've asked you this before and you have ignored it because it does not correspond to the russian propaganda you idolize.

thanks for the reply, triple chin.


----------



## HAF2 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> View attachment 3866974 View attachment 3866975 View attachment 3866976 View attachment 3866977


Math has been widely discredited.


----------



## HAF2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Math has been widely discredited.


And science apparently. It's like the show Black Mirror in here, great show.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 3, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> And science apparently. It's like the show Black Mirror.


That's putting it _mildly_. More like:


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3866999


Why do you support ISIS?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why do you support ISIS?


Disney Stock. got get those dividends.


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Supporting TRUMP! and Palestine must be harder and harder for you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

TedeBoy said:


> View attachment 3867080


What is that elephant doing?


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 3, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What is that elephant doing?


LOL...just noticed that!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 3, 2017)

Fixed the Tea Party Flag (Gadsen) for them:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

TedeBoy said:


> Fixed the Tea Party Flag (Gadsen) for them:
> 
> View attachment 3867220


It's not even Russia. It's Putin. Russia is taking it up the butt from him too.


----------



## texasjack (Jan 3, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Those countries were all created by Europe so I don't really see the problem.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3868455


so rousey knocked her out and the ref still favored the opponent?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3868455


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)

old mind reader buldrick ,


Unclebaldrick said:


> Supporting TRUMP! and Palestine must be harder and harder for you.


why would i support a islamophobe zionist reality t.v. baby killer supporter president again ? im all ears. Your too funny . i should buy you coffee sometime . By the way my uncles name is Benjamin mr. mindreader , lol.


----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 12, 2017)

"


----------



## D528 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Signs we made for Saturday's march.


----------



## D528 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 17, 2017)

https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/347191326112112640?lang=en


----------



## D528 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3881702


----------



## D528 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Jan 22, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3881702


Southern Democrats that were defending slavery and were the the exact opposite of progressive and liberal.


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 22, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Southern Democrats that were defending slavery and were the the exact opposite of progressive and liberal.


 Until Nixon"s "southern strategy" when they changed to Republicans.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 22, 2017)

Semper Fidelis Warrior Monk


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3882785
> 
> Semper Fidelis Warrior Monk


nothing more pleasing to a nazi than the thought of exterminating a religious minority.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2017)

not to mention how the nazis used to refer to jews as snowflakes.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not to mention how the nazis used to refer to jews as snowflakes.
> 
> View attachment 3882788


Use your hate for good. I learned about the Star from from you. Yesterday I I learned who Richard Spencer was from you.
Too bad snowflake means Jew to you cause to me you're the epitome of generation snowflake. Snowflake.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Use your hate for good. I learned about the Star from from you. Yesterday I I learned who Richard Spencer was from you.
> Too bad snowflake means Jew to you cause to me you're the epitome of generation snowflake. Snowflake.


keep using nazi terms for jews while calling everyone else hateful, limp dick.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> keep using nazi terms for jews while calling everyone else hateful, limp dick.


*Generation Snowflake*, or *Snowflake Generation*, is a term used to characterise young adults of the 2010s as being more prone to taking offence and less resilient than previous generations, or too emotionally vulnerable to cope with views that challenge their own. It is considered derogatory.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> *Generation Snowflake*, or *Snowflake Generation*, is a term used to characterise young adults of the 2010s as being more prone to taking offence and less resilient than previous generations, or too emotionally vulnerable to cope with views that challenge their own. It is considered derogatory.


the nazis called jews snowflakes. you call jews snowflakes.

congrats.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the nazis called jews snowflakes. you call jews snowflakes.
> 
> congrats.


You're too emotionally vulnerable to cope with views that challenge your own.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> You're too emotionally vulnerable to cope with views that challenge your own.


no, i just hate nazis like you.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not really a meme, but funny clip.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwi26s_aldrRAhXEBZoKHeelCkAQiE4IJTAC&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifAUlkifA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not coming up for me


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not coming up for me




I'm trying to paste a utube clip"trump around"


----------



## Shroominnm (Jan 23, 2017)

stay smokin'


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Shroominnm said:


> stay smokin'


it's gonna get increasingly more cute to watch you cucks unable to defend your new king in any way.


----------



## Shroominnm (Jan 24, 2017)

Saw some racist, ignorant fuck post this in a different thread earlier.... ha

stay smokin'


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 24, 2017)

Shroominnm said:


> Saw some racist, ignorant fuck post this in a different thread earlier.... ha
> 
> stay smokin'



You don't get it , lol.


----------



## HAF2 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> View attachment 3883833 View attachment 3883834


Someone had sex with that! 
(She has kids.)


----------



## HAF2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone had sex with that!
> (She has kids.)
> View attachment 3883979


I think her personality makes her ugly. And of course her fucking terrible fashion sense doesn’t help.


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 24, 2017)

TedeBoy said:


> View attachment 3884343


You should post in other threads, as well.


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Akoni (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Jan 26, 2017)

Alternative facts



squarepush3r said:


>



What's the opposite of progress?








: Congress, lol


----------



## D528 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3886774


yiou should stick to posting pictures of jews with hitler's star of david on them and calling them "memes", nazi.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 28, 2017)

Supporting terrorist sponcers, lol. Now thats great! When do roll out the horse stalls again ?


----------



## D528 (Jan 28, 2017)

trump also supports The father of terrorisim too ! supa "dupa ".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


projection. 

he has to bring his paid staffers to press conferences and speeches to clap for him because no one else will.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> projection.
> 
> he has to bring his paid staffers to press conferences and speeches to clap for him because no one else will.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>





ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3887259


little too early to be hitting the meth pipe, boys.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> little too early to be hitting the meth pipe, boys.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)

imagine being so unliked that you have to bring your own staffers along to clap for you.

that's so pathetic you don't even need to make a meme out of it.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> imagine being so unliked that you have to bring your own staffers along to clap for you.
> 
> that's so pathetic you don't even need to make a meme out of it.


LOL
A version of that plays out everyday here at RIU Politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> LOL
> A version of that plays out everyday here at RIU Politics.


you have to pay people to clap for you?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you have to pay people to clap for you?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>



You know Trump sucks, when he couldnt even get a meth/sex attic to endorse him.


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 28, 2017)

He's shocked tonight. A stay is granted.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)

no memes about "the black president" to post, shitpusher?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>




take note that twopump and spaghetti noodle like your post.

as well as:



probably just coincidence that this group and the KKK grand wizard are all on the same page though.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> take note that twopump and spaghetti noodle like your post.
> 
> as well as:
> 
> ...



Makes as much sense as this


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Makes as much sense as this
> 
> View attachment 3888143 View attachment 3888144


except that you and KKK grand wizard david duke both hate black people, jews, muslims, etcetera.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> except that you and KKK grand wizard david duke both hate black people, jews, muslims, etcetera.


Much like you and Obama hate muslims and ban them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Much like you and Obama hate muslims and ban them.


factually incorrect. we admitted over 10,000 syrian refugees alone under obama, and many more from predominantly muslim countries and were never attacked by any of them.

but you are saying that you voted for trump after he said he would ban all muslims, and you hate muslims.

so thanks for doing my work for me, limp-dicked nazi fuck.

oh, and here's a "meme" as you call it.

 

others may call it hitler's persecution of the jews, but you call it a meme.

fucking nazi.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> factually incorrect. we admitted over 10,000 syrian refugees alone under obama, and many more from predominantly muslim countries and were never attacked by any of them.
> 
> but you are saying that you voted for trump after he said he would ban all muslims, and you hate muslims.
> 
> ...


Factual point is that Obama and his SOS, and DHS selected the countries. Clinton, your gurl, and Johnson! Derp


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Factual point is that Obama and his SOS, and DHS selected the countries. Clinton, your gurl, and Johnson! Derp


last i checked obama was letting in 10,000+ refugees from syria and many more from the rest of those countries.

but yeah, go ahead and blame the black guy. repeat your nazi talking points, collect your $0.07 per post, paid nazi shill.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> last i checked obama was letting in 10,000+ refugees from syria and many more from the rest of those countries.
> 
> but yeah, go ahead and blame the black guy. repeat your nazi talking points, collect your $0.07 per post, paid nazi shill.


Hit the reset button


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Hit the reset button


go back to the daily stormer or whatever jew hating piece of shit forum you came from.

literally no one likes you here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>


How did she fit all of that in her ass? 
Amazing!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

The GOP idiots are just parroting ultra-conservative fake news BS. After you show how full of shit they are, they just change the subject and pretend it never came up. 
Total wastes of skin...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Makes as much sense as this
> 
> View attachment 3888143 View attachment 3888144


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> go back to the daily stormer or whatever jew hating piece of shit forum you came from.
> 
> literally no one likes you here.


I like me here, loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I like me here, loser.
> 
> View attachment 3888310


remember the last time an interim manager was so widely disliked and protested?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> remember the last time an interim manager was so widely disliked and protested?


Nov. 8. She lost


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Nov. 8. She lost


she actually got more votes by 3 million.

trump got as much of the vote as dukakis did.

try again, stupid nazi.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> she actually got more votes by 3 million.
> 
> trump got as much of the vote as dukakis did.
> 
> try again, stupid nazi.


And....she lost, loser


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> And....she lost, loser


i asked when was the last time an interim manager was so widely disliked and protested though. not a candidate.

try again, limp-dick.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The GOP idiots are just parroting ultra-conservative fake news BS. After you show how full of shit they are, they just change the subject and pretend it never came up.
> Total wastes of skin...


So did Obama not try to sneak $221 M in aide to Palestine in his last day in office?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> So did Obama not try to sneak $221 M in aide to Palestine in his last day in office?


don't you mean "the black president" though?


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> don't you mean "the black president" though?


Actually his mom wasbwhite, and his dad was black, so that makes him mixed race.


----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> So did Obama not try to sneak $221 M in aide to Palestine in his last day in office?


No, he did not try to "sneak" anything. He was cleaning up loose ends.
The aid package had already been approved by a *Republican dominated* congress.
You really should get your news from sources that do not omit facts or add their own spin.
Limiting your sources of information limits your intelligence.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No, he did not try to "sneak" anything. He was cleaning up loose ends.
> The aid package had already been approved by a *Republican dominated* congress.
> You really should get your news from sources that do not omit facts or add their own spin.
> Limiting your sources of information limits your intelligence.


Wrong. Congress had a hold on the payment.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/congress/us-sent-221-million-to-palestinians-in-obamas-last-hours/2017/01/23/a8e2caee-e1af-11e6-a419-eefe8eff0835_story.html?utm_term=.0f76446cc2af

Obama made the executive order a few hours before he left office to jam the payment though anyways.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Actually his mom wasbwhite, and his dad was black, so that makes him mixed race.


you're sounding like denise grey now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama made the executive order a few hours before he left office to jam the payment though anyways.


obama?

you mean, "the black president"?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Wrong. Congress had a hold on the payment.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/congress/us-sent-221-million-to-palestinians-in-obamas-last-hours/2017/01/23/a8e2caee-e1af-11e6-a419-eefe8eff0835_story.html?utm_term=.0f76446cc2af
> 
> Obama made the executive order a few hours before he left office to jam the payment though anyways.


Congress approved it.
Look it up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.snopes.com/2017/01/24/obama-released-millions-palestinians/

"Congress had initially approved the Palestinian funding in budget years 2015 and 2016, but at least two GOP lawmakers — Ed Royce of California, the chairman of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, and Kay Granger of Texas, who sits on the House Appropriations Committee — had placed holds on it over moves the Palestinian Authority had taken to seek membership in international organizations. Congressional holds are generally respected by the executive branch but are *not legally binding* after funds have been allocated.

The Obama administration had for some time been pressing for the release of the money for the Palestinian Authority, which comes from the U.S. Agency for International Development and is to be used for *humanitarian aid in the West Bank and Gaza, to support political and security reforms as well as help prepare for good governance and the rule of law in a future Palestinian state*, according to the notification sent to Congress."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

alternative goddamn facts.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> http://www.snopes.com/2017/01/24/obama-released-millions-palestinians/
> 
> "Congress had initially approved the Palestinian funding in budget years 2015 and 2016, but at least two GOP lawmakers — Ed Royce of California, the chairman of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, and Kay Granger of Texas, who sits on the House Appropriations Committee — had placed holds on it over moves the Palestinian Authority had taken to seek membership in international organizations. Congressional holds are generally respected by the executive branch but are *not legally binding* after funds have been allocated.
> 
> The Obama administration had for some time been pressing for the release of the money for the Palestinian Authority, which comes from the U.S. Agency for International Development and is to be used for *humanitarian aid in the West Bank and Gaza, to support political and security reforms as well as help prepare for good governance and the rule of law in a future Palestinian state*, according to the notification sent to Congress."


which backs up what I said, Obama used an executive order to force a payment through that was otherwise blocked and wouldn't have gone through.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama used an executive order to force a payment through that was otherwise blocked and wouldn't have gone through.


obama? you mean, "the black president"?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> which backs up what I said, Obama used an executive order to force a payment through that was otherwise blocked and wouldn't have gone through.


What part of "not legally binding" do you not get?
After getting stonewalled for 8 years, I don't blame him one bit for not respecting a couple of republicunt objections.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

Elected twice and stonewalled 8 years. Sounds like he was a great orator but his policies weren't favored.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Elected twice and stonewalled 8 years. Sounds like he was a great orator but his policies weren't favored.


then by all means kick 20 million off obamacare.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What part of "not legally binding" do you not get?
> After getting stonewalled for 8 years, I don't blame him one bit for not respecting a couple of republicunt objections.





ArcticGranite said:


> Elected twice and stonewalled 8 years. Sounds like he was a great orator but his policies weren't favored.


That was a weak segue. 
Trying to save your fellow idiot @squarepush3r ???


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was a weak segue.
> Trying to save your fellow idiot @squarepush3r ???


Segue's a good word. Squarepushers a man doesn't need me, besides I gather we differ on politics.
Point being Barak got himself elected handily twice but was stonewalled repeatedly. That's a tell for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Segue's a good word. Squarepushers a man doesn't need me, besides I gather we differ on politics.
> Point being Barak got himself elected handily twice but was stonewalled repeatedly. That's a tell for me.


A "tell" for what? 
I'm thinkin' "racism".  

The hypocrisy I see these days is at an unprecedented level. I still remember repubs whining when Obama got tired of being stonewalled and turned to executive orders to actually get something done. 
And now orange hitler is whipping out executive orders like he's dealing cards at a poker game -- and that's peachy? Hell it's not even necessary since this party has a majority. WTF is he doing? 

Seriously. WTF is wrong with this guy? 
Why can't he let anything go? 
Who gives a shit about inaugural crowd sizes? Obviously he does, but nobody else. If he had just looked at the pics & said "Yep, Obama had a bigger crowd. No biggie, got work to do" -- nobody would be talking about it now. 
Same with losing the popular vote. 

Our new leader is an idiot.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> A "tell" for what?
> I'm thinkin' "racism".
> 
> The hypocrisy I see these days is at an unprecedented level. I still remember repubs whining when Obama got tired of being stonewalled and turned to executive orders to actually get something done.
> ...


A tell for Obamas popular but his policies aren't.
I think Trumps instituting a scorched earth shock and awe campaign to undo as much as he can as fast as he can.
In Philly this week they all got raging hardons talking about how to use CRA to most easily undo more.
His crowd size(dick size) and popular vote-
Agreed. He should have let that shit slide. But, ego and pride.


----------



## HAF2 (Jan 30, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> A tell for Obamas popular but his policies aren't.
> I think Trumps instituting a scorched earth shock and awe campaign to undo as much as he can as fast as he can.
> In Philly this week they all got raging hardons talking about how to use CRA to most easily undo more.
> His crowd size(dick size) and popular vote-
> Agreed. He should have let that shit slide. But, ego and pride.


His policies were not popular among republicans who held a majority government during his time as president. Didn't they also say when Obama got elected that they would block everything he tried to do? 
http://www.politico.com/story/2010/10/the-gops-no-compromise-pledge-044311

Here’s John Boehner, the likely speaker if Republicans take the House, offering his plans for Obama’s agenda: “We're going to do everything — and I mean everything we can do — to kill it, stop it, slow it down, whatever we can.”

They weren't really being team players then, were they? Now these assholes have a majority government and many of the American people disagree with what they're doing. 
Protest. Call your elected officials. Do what you can as citizens to push back against your would-be oppressors.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 30, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> A tell for Obamas popular but his policies aren't.


except for among the tens of millions his legislation insures.

repeal it, nazi.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## spandy (Jan 31, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3889542


I heard it was like 120 bucks per household.

Just wondering where to send the check.


----------



## D528 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2017)

spandy said:


> I heard it was like 120 bucks per household.
> 
> Just wondering where to send the check.


just send it to 
*Donald Trumps Pocket
1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW,
Washington, DC 20500*


----------



## D528 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3889542


how do you feel about that $1.8 billion the state department just set aside for saudi arabia?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jan 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how do you feel about that $1.8 billion the state department just set aside for saudi arabia?


Haven't heard of it yet. Tells me that there's plenty of slush money around. Enough to build a wall!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Haven't heard of it yet. Tells me that there's plenty of slush money around. Enough to build a wall!


sorry to hear about your crippling insecurities and weakness.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Feb 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3889542


You really don't give a shit about truth or facts do you.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 1, 2017)

PCXV said:


> You really don't give a shit about truth or facts do you.


What I don't give a shit about is a liberal agenda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> What I don't give a shit about is a liberal agenda.


you complain about the "liberal agenda" of equal rights and inclusivity every day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2017)

MAKING AMERICA SAFE AGAIN


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Global Economy! We like a challange.


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Feb 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> What I don't give a shit about is a liberal agenda.


Reality has a well know liberal bias - Steven Colbert

The agenda you support is based on misinformation and plain lies. You aren't seeking truth.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3889542


Unfreezing assets is not giving money away. It was their money to begin with.
Second, Trump promised us that we wouldn't have to pay for the wall.
Did he lie???
(We all know the answer.)

Why do you keep defending him? Do you really think it's OK for Americans to pay for the wall that won't work? I bet Breitbart is already creating memes to try to convince us that even though we have to pay for it, the wall is a good investment.

I guarantee it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3889542





Chunky Stool said:


> Unfreezing assets is not giving money away. It was their money to begin with.
> Second, Trump promised us that we wouldn't have to pay for the wall.
> Did he lie???
> (We all know the answer.)
> ...


Well, that was easy.
Chump is now trying to convince us that his wall is a good investment.
Hot off the idiotic press:


----------



## D528 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2017)

spaghetti noodle is too fucking dumb to understand that the nuclear option was not used by dems for SCOTUS picks or other legislation.

but that limp-dicked nazi thinks that it's OK to boast about how poorly educated of a nazi you are nowadays.


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 1, 2017)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Wonder if the people know that the first American slave owner was black?
> 
> That'll be a great read for all the masses...


I call bullshit. The collinists had slaves. And whats the name of this person you supose exists?
Sorry i will come back with a meme.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 1, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> Well it is common knowledge that tribes in Africa were in on the slave trade biz..sooo there's that.


Yup tricked into going against there own people. Sound familiar. 
Also state your sources for this claim.


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 1, 2017)

bearkat42 said:


> Saying that you don't see (or feel, if you will) color quite simply ignores obvious and *important* differences that do exist between people of different races. We are not all the same, and in my opinion, our differences should be celebrated, not ignored. When a white person says "I don't see color" and statements like it, while generally well-meaning, are also *untrue* and *dismissive*. The American story cannot be told without our indispensable contributions in the building of this nation. "I don't see color" actually means nothing more than "I only see white.".


imagine if there was no killing and we could celebrate our ethnicities. 


AlphaPhase said:


> I said stop talking about it. Stop publicizing it. Stop making massive media coverage over a single innocent that stirs the pot and starts the spectral fire. Take care of it at the local level, the police stuff, yeah take care of it, if it's a bad mishap, hold someone accountable, have the department take care of it. What I mean is stop talking g about it everyday,on every new source and has no idea what really happened. If Obama wanted this taken care of, don't you think he'd gave been having inspectors overlooking departments making sure everything is on the up and up? Instead.. Gangs are building army's. Wars are going on. The media made this. Nothing else.
> 
> No wonder they need so much ammunition. Martial law my friend.


wouldn't it be great if the media would show the positive side of race relations and promote interconnectedness cooperation and coalescence and celebrate diversity 
heres a meme


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 1, 2017)

AlphaPhase said:


> So you're grouping all police into a bad guy category? Much like separating races? I don't even understand this! OK, 2x more white people are shot a year by cops. White people like you said make up 4x the population but only account for 1/2 the crime. But non whites make up half the crime and account for 17% of the population.
> 
> What the hell are we talking about here?
> 
> What if a black cop shoots a white guy? There are black racists too! As seen in the video about killing white babies! Does that make me think all non whites are like that? No!


the police are an organization rife with corruption. more whites are shot because there are more whites the ratios are more blacks shot. but they also kill mentally ill folks and assault men women and children everyday. Cops have to deal with assholes on a day to day bases but that is no excuse to treat everyone they encounter in the line of duty like they are an asshole. 
http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## IhateLockDoors (Feb 2, 2017)

TedeBoy said:


> View attachment 3890761


I was on the floor laughing on this one


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## IhateLockDoors (Feb 2, 2017)

Wtf! Lmao the same agenda


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 2, 2017)

I was grading Justin's homework and you know that from where you copied the post. I have his permission to do this but can't show you, TOS and all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I was grading Justin's homework and you know that from where you copied the post. I have his permission to do this but can't show you, TOS and all.


you sound more like a snitch than a teacher, especially since i have to give you lessons i learned in the third grade about apostrophes and the proper use of "would have" rather than "would of". you are not a bright person, at all.

i even had to give you a lesson about the jewish star of david, and how hitler used it to label the jews for persecution. that is a basic history lesson.

so either you are exceedingly dumb, or a nazi.

it can't be both, limp dick.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3864920


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you sound more like a snitch than a teacher, especially since i have to give you lessons i learned in the third grade about apostrophes and the proper use of "would have" rather than "would of". you are not a bright person, at all.
> 
> i even had to give you a lesson about the jewish star of david, and how hitler used it to label the jews for persecution. that is a basic history lesson.
> 
> ...


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3882785
> 
> Semper Fidelis Warrior Monk


http://www.rsdb.org/slur/snowflake


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 2, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> http://www.rsdb.org/slur/snowflake


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 2, 2017)

Hyperbolic hysteria is endlessly entertaining! 
Yikes!


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Wavels said:


> View attachment 3891499 Hyperbolic hysteria is endlessly entertaining!
> Yikes!


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 2, 2017)

My elderly mum just called Paul Ryan a "yes-man douche". I've never been more proud.


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3892037


obama never had to wear that much makeup, but the adlut diaper wearing piece of shit you voted for does.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3892019


liberty minds break free, eh?

i wonder what they would think of a nazi like you co-opting their cause.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)

some one please make this a meme

this was the image of the poor when social security and welfare where created.

This is the image of the poor as they try to take it away.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)

Swedish woman hitting a neo-Nazi protester with her handbag. The woman was reportedly concentration camp survivor(1985)


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>


you only hate bernie and sarah because they are jews, we get it.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you only hate bernie and sarah because they are jews, we get it.


I may have voted for Bernie if he made the ticket. 

Question: Have you ever been spoken to or heard voices in your head from Nazi's that weren't there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> I may have voted for Bernie if he made the ticket.
> 
> Question: Have you ever been spoken to or heard voices in your head from Nazi's that weren't there?


there are probably some non-jewish people out there you can get mad at, ya know.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> there are probably some non-jewish people out there you can get mad at, ya know.


done


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> done


you follow the infowars guy?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


i love nor-cal. what does that picture make you think?


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)

mcdonalds destroys rainforests


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)

don't know how Serious they are or agree but this exists


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)

heres one that can be used by either side of multiple debates


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 4, 2017)

Take a close look at this week's cartoon. It carries a hidden message that is easy to miss. The irony is clear enough that the violent leftist demonstrators in the US, whose political ideology is identical to classical Fascist doctrine, seek to deny freedom-of-speech to those who disagree with them. That, too, is classical Fascism. Yet, these people have the gall to label those they attack as Fascists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Take a close look at this week's cartoon. It carries a hidden message that is easy to miss. The irony is clear enough that the violent leftist demonstrators in the US, whose political ideology is identical to classical Fascist doctrine, seek to deny freedom-of-speech to those who disagree with them. That, too, is classical Fascism. Yet, these people have the gall to label those they attack as Fascists.
> View attachment 3893770


outing trans students and subjecting them to harassment until they are forced to literally drop out of college is not protected speech and milo is a nazi.

and so are you, limp dick.

i really hope the cancer recurs.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> outing trans students and subjecting them to harassment until they are forced to literally drop out of college is not protected speech and milo is a nazi.
> 
> and so are you, limp dick.
> 
> i really hope the cancer recurs.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3893794


i have a much better meme. i call it "nazi exposing himself as nazi"


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

We're all xenophobic racist Nazi's


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> We're all xenophobic racist Nazi's


Dipping into the sodium pentathol, I see.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 5, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3892954


So in this example, Hitler was threatening the Jews making them flee Europe and seek safety. So, in today's example, then wouldn't that make ISIS/Radical Islam the Hitler, causing refugees to flee ?

I don't understand why Buck keep calling Trump Hitler if the refugees are _trying _to come here.


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> So in this example, Hitler was threatening the Jews making them flee Europe and seek safety. So, in today's example, then wouldn't that make ISIS/Radical Islam the Hitler, causing refugees to flee ?
> 
> I don't understand why Buck keep calling Trump Hitler if the refugees are _trying _to come here.


Hitler was also a brunette so no other comparisons are valid.

Refugees are being taken in all over the world. As far as people emigrating to America, they do it because America is a great country. Or at least it was before some people decided to try and Make America Great Again.


----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## TedeBoy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Take a close look at this week's cartoon. It carries a hidden message that is easy to miss. The irony is clear enough that the violent leftist demonstrators in the US, whose political ideology is identical to classical Fascist doctrine, seek to deny freedom-of-speech to those who disagree with them. That, too, is classical Fascism. Yet, these people have the gall to label those they attack as Fascists.
> View attachment 3893770


You are calling the democrats and protestors "fascists" but not trump and his team?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> We're all xenophobic racist Nazi's


no one said all.

i haven't seen many people drop the same level of virulent anti-semitism as you have. maybe about 5-10% so far. on this forum at least.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

"Protesters", well organized and coordinated are exhibiting a couple very well known and disturbing traits.

Violence is acceptable
Dissenting speech is silenced

Not very anti fascist wouldn't you say?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> "Protesters", well organized and coordinated are exhibiting a couple very well known and disturbing traits.
> 
> Violence is acceptable
> Dissenting speech is silenced
> ...


who are they silencing? the guy who outs trans students and was known for wearing nazi iron crosses?

i'd say that's a beautiful example of fucking up nazis like you.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> "Protesters", well organized and coordinated are exhibiting a couple very well known and disturbing traits.
> 
> Violence is acceptable
> Dissenting speech is silenced
> ...


Shut the fuck up with that horseshit. It's not dissenting speech being silenced, it is hate speech. Violence is absolutely acceptable against neo-nazis. Shove your way into a crowd of political activists and you'll get your face stomped by black bloc antifas. You deserve it for trying to normalize it.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Shut the fuck up with that horseshit. It's not dissenting speech being silenced, it is hate speech. Violence is absolutely acceptable against neo-nazis. Shove your way into a crowd of political activists and you'll get your face stomped by black bloc antifas. You deserve it for trying to normalize it.


Silence or take a beat down. Very "anti fascist"!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Silence or take a beat down. Very "anti fascist"!


hate speech like yours gets a beat down.

you say anything to me in person equivalent to that hitler glorifying picture you posted and i have every right to punch you square in the throat.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hate speech like yours gets a beat down.
> 
> you say anything to me in person equivalent to that hitler glorifying picture you posted and i have every right to punch you square in the throat.


Assault is assault no matter the offense. Unless you're into Sharia law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Assault is assault no matter the offense. Unless you're into Sharia law.


punching a nazi is protected under "fighting words". you glorify those hitler stars of david to me and i punch you in the throat.

your speech in this case is not protected, my throat punch is.

hate speech has consequences, you limp dicked nazi.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> punching a nazi is protected under "fighting words". you glorify those hitler stars of david to me and i punch you in the throat.
> 
> your speech in this case is not protected, my throat punch is.
> 
> hate speech has consequences, you limp dicked nazi.


Hybrid fascist sharia!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Hybrid fascist sharia!


seriously, no one likes you. at all. go away.


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Assault is assault no matter the offense. Unless you're into Sharia law.


Verbal assault is assault as well, especially in the case of hate speech.
How many liberal people got physically assaulted speaking their mind at trump rallies? It goes both ways. You can't possibly think that trump supporters are all non-violent. Do you?


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Silence or take a beat down. Very "anti fascist"!


You've been warned. Bring hate speech around the wrong person and it will hurt.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 5, 2017)

Calling an antifascist a fascist because of your freeze-peach belies your inability to define fascism. It wouldn't even be authoritarian because it isn't gov't authority silencing you and breaking your face.

It's the people's fist. It is a spontaneous anti-state ass beating. Marxism is literally the diametric opposite of fascism. Nobody has killed more fascists than Marxists. So when you get your proto-fascist ass kicked for being an oppressive racist, just remember that you could have been safe if you wouldn't have been a fascist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Calling an antifascist a fascist because of your freeze-peach belies your inability to define fascism. It wouldn't even be authoritarian because it isn't gov't authority silencing you and breaking your face.
> 
> It's the people's fist. It is a spontaneous anti-state ass beating. Marxism is literally the diametric opposite of fascism. Nobody has killed more fascists than Marxists. So when you get your proto-fascist ass kicked for being an oppressive racist, just remember that you could have been safe if you wouldn't have been a fascist.


all the freeze peach people on twitter are crying their eyes out and reporting antifas for threatening to doxx them.

"how could twitter allow this to happen", all the freeze peach people are crying.

it's goddamn hilarious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

these are the same fascists who use doxxing and swatting as their main tools against antifas:


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

check the dates on the above post where she complains about being doxxed and the post below where she gleefully doxxes others:


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 5, 2017)

The worst thing they can say about someone is to project onto them the things they are. That is the bread and butter of the neo-nazis.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

you have such admiration for a person who wears adult diapers and has to pay his own wife to fuck him.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Take a close look at this week's cartoon. It carries a hidden message that is easy to miss. The irony is clear enough that the violent leftist demonstrators in the US, whose political ideology is identical to classical Fascist doctrine, seek to deny freedom-of-speech to those who disagree with them. That, too, is classical Fascism. Yet, these people have the gall to label those they attack as Fascists.
> View attachment 3893770


'''' leftist demonstrators in the US, whose political ideology is identical to classical Fascist doctrine, seek to deny freedom-of-speech to those who disagree with them.''' such horse shit phony propaganda bullspin. the aclu protects nazis right to peak and march.
you are trapped in a left and right scenario; defending hate and fascism by citing false comparisons made by liars. GET in the middle. 
this is what you stand for now
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/arkansas-abortion-law-that-will-let-rapists-sue-victims-husbands-second-trimester-a7561066.html
 
check out this link about the distinction btwn and the origin of left and right 
https://www.quora.com/Why-are-Nazis-considered-to-be-right-wing-parties


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you have such admiration for a person who wears adult diapers and has to pay his own *wife to fuck him.*


You say this as if he's able to maintain an erection - LOL! 
Did you mean paying his own wife to *piss* on her while he hurls insults and forces her to recite from a script written by Bannon?



ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3894384


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 5, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> '''' leftist demonstrators in the US, whose political ideology is identical to classical Fascist doctrine, seek to deny freedom-of-speech to those who disagree with them.''' such horse shit phony propaganda bullspin. the aclu protects nazis right to peak and march.
> you are trapped in a left and right scenario; defending hate and fascism by citing false comparisons made by liars. GET in the middle.
> this is what you stand for now
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/arkansas-abortion-law-that-will-let-rapists-sue-victims-husbands-second-trimester-a7561066.html
> ...


Is that first article real? I can't even believe what I'm reading. How did that get passed? Wtf is happening?


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> The worst thing they can say about someone is to project onto them the things they are. That is the bread and butter of the neo-nazis.


Heyyyy, I remember this dude. 



That 'signature' sucks, though.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 5, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> So in this example, Hitler was threatening the Jews making them flee Europe and seek safety. So, in today's example, then wouldn't that make ISIS/Radical Islam the Hitler, causing refugees to flee ?
> 
> I don't understand why Buck keep calling Trump Hitler if the refugees are _trying _to come here.


yeah isis is hitler in this scenario. every thing else is parallel. so trump woul be fdr 
FDR claimed that Jewish immigrants could threaten national security

What some people don't understand is that refugees are not isis.
as to trump being like hitler he differs because he is not a true ideologue. but he is doing hitlers work. i posted a comparison meme here already it's fact not fun.
heres what germany today thinks about him notice the actual slogan


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 5, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hitler was also a brunette so no other comparisons are valid.
> 
> Refugees are being taken in all over the world. As far as people emigrating to America, they do it because America is a great country. Or at least it was before some people decided to try and Make America Great Again.


Does Japan take refugees? Saudi Arabia? Dubai? China? Russia?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Does Japan take refugees? Saudi Arabia? Dubai? China? Russia?


Countries that ban Jewish immigration: Syria, Iran, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, Algeria, Bangladesh, Brunei, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, Oman, Pakistan, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates.
Banned because they are Jewish!


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 5, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Does Japan take refugees? Saudi Arabia? Dubai? China? Russia?



Russia, lol. As for the others, they haven't spent the last few decades destabilizing the middle East. This is our mess, we own it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Does Japan take refugees? Saudi Arabia? Dubai? China? Russia?


so we should be no better than iran?

good argument, shithead.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so we should be no better than iran?
> 
> good argument, shithead.


Australia's set the bar


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Australia's set the bar


you've set the bar on this forum for naziism.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you've set the bar on this forum for naziism.


You can walk over the bar in this country. In other countries you'll lose your mind-literally!


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 5, 2017)

What the hell are you on about? Australia has shitloads of people from other countries in it.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 5, 2017)

Treatment of its refugees.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Does Japan take refugees? Saudi Arabia? Dubai? China? Russia?


Is that a list of great countries? Will America be great the more similar they are to them?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Australia's set the bar


For what? They accept and resettle refugees - just not ones who arrive by sea. They have done that in response to thousands dying during the hazardous boat trip. They set policies to minimize that. But they accept refugees.

You are even more mean-spirited than you are dumb.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 6, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3894456 View attachment 3894459


I love you for this.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 6, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Does Japan take refugees? Saudi Arabia? Dubai? China? Russia?



I think if the USA and it's posse of allies kept their war machine and meddling ways to a minimum there might not be so many refugees.

What do you think?


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you've set the bar on this forum for naziism.


I know, right? Even putting "white pride shoulder tats", "aryan brotherhood prison rapes", "odd fishing trips", etc. to shame, tsk tsk tsk.

A bit surprising that he's even *here* after posting the 'laughing Rabbi/Goy' meme.

SAD.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> I think if the USA and it's posse of allies kept their war machine and meddling ways to a minimum there might not be so many refugees.
> 
> What do you think?


somewhat, but theres Sunni/Shia Islam civil war has been going on for quite sometime now.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 9, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Russia, lol. As for the others, they haven't spent the last few decades destabilizing the middle East. This is our mess, we own it.


we are chest deep in the shit but it's a mess we chose to mess with. 


Unclebaldrick said:


> For what? They accept and resettle refugees - just not ones who arrive by sea. They have done that in response to thousands dying during the hazardous boat trip. They set policies to minimize that. But they accept refugees.
> 
> You are even more mean-spirited than you are dumb.


i thought he was actually tipping his hat to Australia for it's being a leader in being more fair. he took the blue pill recently but i don't think he is totally immersed yet.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 9, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I love you for this.


wich ones? the pics are broken


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh fuck, no more memes and gifs for the time. Guess I’ll have to spell it out


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 13, 2017)

well this thread got gutted. #rollitupfail


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 13, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> well this thread got gutted. #rollitupfail


………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,,
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; 
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,--.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 13, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> ………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,,
> ………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
> ……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
> ……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
> ...


LOL!

Rob roy is on the move!


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 13, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> well this thread got gutted. #rollitupfail


Are YOU paying to be here? I'm not. Kind of like (disrespectfully) complaining about a _free_ lunch, eh?

Schmuck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 13, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> well this thread got gutted. #rollitupfail


Oh,,You'll be posting ridiculous misconceptions in no time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Oh,,You'll be posting ridiculous misconceptions in no time.


and over-simplifications that are simple for the simple to grasp.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Oh,,You'll be posting ridiculous misconceptions in no time.





Unclebaldrick said:


> and over-simplifications that are simple for the simple to grasp.


and you guys will be back to gargling Uncle Buck's balls in no time also, ... well you never stopped!


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 14, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> and you guys will be back to gargling Uncle Buck's balls in no time also, ... well you never stopped!



Russia called, they want their national security adviser back.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> LOL!
> 
> Rob roy is on the move!


I find your obsession with me a little creepy. You don't still have that rope and ski mask in your trunk do you?


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 14, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> I find your obsession with me a little creepy. You don't still have that rope and ski mask in your trunk do you?



Obsession, lol. Coming from a guy who frequents a forum where he is feared, reviled and ignored, sure idiot.


----------



## HAF2 (Feb 14, 2017)

The way sane humans feel when rational people are able to stop Bowser trump:

__________________▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
_______________▄▀▀____▀▀▀▀▄____█
___________▄▀▀__▀▀▀▀▀▀▄___▀▄___█
__________█▄▄▄▄▄▄_______▀▄__▀▄__█
_________█_________▀▄______█____█_█
______▄█_____________▀▄_____▐___▐_▌
______██_______________▀▄___▐_▄▀▀▀▄
______█________██_______▌__▐▄▀______█
______█_________█_______▌__▐▐________▐
_____▐__________▌_____▄▀▀▀__▌_______▐_____________▄▄▄▄▄▄
______▌__________▀▀▀▀________▀▀▄▄▄▀______▄▄████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▄
______▌____________________________▄▀__▄▄█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▄
______▐__________________________▄▀_▄█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓_____▓▓____▓▓█▄
_______▌______________________▄▀_▄█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓____▓▓_▓▓_▓▓__▓▓█
_____▄▀▄_________________▄▀▀▌██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓__▓▓▓___▓▓_▓▓__▓▓█
____▌____▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀___▌█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓__▓________▓▓___▓▓▓█
_____▀▄_________________▄▀▀▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████████████▄▄_____▓▓__▓▓▓█
_______█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▄▄___▓▓▓▓▓█
_______█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓███▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓█
________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓██░░███████░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓█
________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓░░░░░█░░░░░██░░░░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▌
________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███░░░░░░░░____░██░░░░░░░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▌
________▐▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░░░░░░░________░░░░░░░░░██████▓▓▓▓▓█▓▌
________▐▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░░░░░░___▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░███░░███▓▓▓▓▓█▓▌
_________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░░░░░___▓▓█▄▄▓░░░░░░░░___░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓█▓▌
_________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░█░░░___▓▓██░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓__░░░░█▓▓▓▓██
_________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░███░░____▓░░░░░░░░░░░█▄█▓__░░░░█▓▓█▓█
_________▐▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▓__░░░░███▓█
__________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░███████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓_░░░░░██▓█
__________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░███████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░_░░░░░██▓█
__________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░███████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██▓█
___________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░███████░░░░░░░░░░░█████░██░
___________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░__███████░░░░░███████░░█░░
___________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░█▄▄▄▀▀▀▀████████████░░█░
___________▐▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░██████▄__▀▀░░░███░░░░░█
___________▐▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒█░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓███▄░░░░░░░░░░░____________▄▄▄
___________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒█░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░______▄▄▄_▄▀▀____▀▄
__________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒█▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░____▄▀____▀▄_________▀▄
_________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░______▐▄________█▄▄▀▀▀▄__█
________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░____________█_█______▐_________▀▄▌
_______█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▄___________█__▀▄____█____▄▄▄____▐
______█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█_______▒▒█▒▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▄_________█____▀▀█▀▄▀▀▀___▀▀▄▄▐
_____█▓▓▓▓▓██▒_________▒█▒▒▒▒▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒██________▐_______▀█_____________█
____█▓▓████▒█▒_________▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███████▒▒▒▒██_______█_______▐______▄▄▄_____█
__█▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒____▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒____▒█▓█__▄█__█______▀▄▄▀▀____▀▀▄▄█
__█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______█▓▓█▓▓▌_▐________▐____________▐
__█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒_______█▓▓▓█▓▌__▌_______▐_____▄▄____▐
_█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒_____█▓▓▓█▓▓▌__▌_______▀▄▄▀______▐
_█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███████▓▓█▓▓▓▌__▀▄_______________▄▀
_█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▓▓▓▓▓▌___▀▄_________▄▀▀
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▀▄__▀▄▄█▀▀▀
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▓▓▓▓██▄▄▄▀
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
_█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▄▄▄▄▄
_█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒▒██▄▄
__█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▄
__█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
__█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
___█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▌
____█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▌
____█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█████████████▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▌
_____█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______▐▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▌
______█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█________█▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌
_______█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█________█▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌
________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█________█▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
_________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█________█▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
_________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█________█▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▀
__________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______█▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒█▀▀▀
___________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______█░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░█▀
____________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▀
_____________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▀
_____________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█_______▀▀▀███████▀▀
______________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
_______________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
_________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
__________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒█
___________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒█
___________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
___________________█████████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
____________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
____________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
_____________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▌
_____________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▌
______________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▌
_______________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░█
________________________█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█
__________________________██▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█▀
_____________________________█░░░░░█▀
_______________________________▀▀▀▀

I really miss the memes, running out of text art. This last one was a stretch at best.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 14, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Obsession, lol. Coming from a guy who frequents a forum where he is feared, reviled and ignored, sure idiot.


Well that wasn't very nice. Don't you have some wings to pick off flies or something, Mr. Self Loathing?


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 14, 2017)

Broken record^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 14, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Broken record^^^^^^^^^


^^^^

"Ignoring" me...


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 14, 2017)

Behold the evidence of the past. You can see by all the pages of text inbteween memes , evidence of the great era of no pics on riu after the ddos attack


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 24, 2017)

testing


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> testing


A gaint robot.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)

Meme stream is open. I declare a meme war.


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 26, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Meme stream is open. I declare a meme war.


@Rob Roy


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> @Rob Roy


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)

Log the fuck off then.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)

Ya'll tryna outmeme the sovereign memelord.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)

Right, BLM is literally NAZI's now. Who the fuck knew...

Mods, why hasn't this shitwagon been banned yet?


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Right, BLM is literally NAZI's now. Who the fuck knew...
> 
> Mods, why hasn't this shitwagon been banned yet?


i'm pretty sure he is an experiment. rolli just wants to see how desperate for validation a limp-dicked neo-nazi cop can get before he realizes that he is completely unwelcome here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 26, 2017)

OMG guys, punching fascists makes you a fascist. Who the fuck knew? All that stuff about installing a regime by creating a wave of xenophobic fear with fake news was bs, you're a fascist if you punch fascists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3895683


are you really trying to use "don't share your beliefs" as a euphemism for you neo-nazi ideology?


----------



## Mahatma_Billi (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

Mahatma_Billi said:


> View attachment 3895842


you should call people "shill jews" and talk about how jews secretly control the world some more while demanding tolerance for your mouth vomit.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mahatma_Billi said:


> View attachment 3895842


----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)

equal opportunity


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3895683


Consider all of your options, impotent Adolf...


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Huckster79 (Feb 27, 2017)

The doritos are safe


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3896512


hardly


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


>


is that you on the left?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 27, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> hardly


It was a fuck up. She got best supporting actress.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> It was a fuck up. She got best supporting actress.


if it was the other way around maybe. it's a streach but hilary did win just like gore won.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 27, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> is that you on the left?


nah, that's your little ho ass bottom slut


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Feb 27, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> if it was the other way around maybe. it's a streach but hilary did win just like gore won.


Hillary won.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 28, 2017)

new Trump AG Jeff Sessions today


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> new Trump AG Jeff Sessions today


hillary lost! get over it!


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary lost! get over it!


she won the popular vote


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3896717


Reported as racist propaganda.

Get back to orchestrating another DDoS attack. Rat bitch.


----------



## WaxPayne (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 28, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3896778


Oh, please -- better get that bong outta there and replace it with a powdered mirror. Diaper Donny needs his rocket if he's gonna be up all night engaging in 'twitter wars'.


----------



## WaxPayne (Feb 28, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh, please -- better get that bong outta there and replace it with a powdered mirror. Diaper Donny needs his rocket if he's gonna be up all night engaging in 'twitter wars'.


I shouldve edited the meme with the caption "Poor Donny, if only he knew. Sad." or some shit like that lol


----------



## PCXV (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3896717


Are you another moron that doesn't know what a Southern Democrat was?


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Are you another moron


He suuuurrrrreee is.

A bitter one, as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3896717


i think you're thinking of conservative southerners. those were the ones who kept slaves.

and the ones employing illegal immigrant labor? you guessed it. trump voters.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/us/california-farmers-backed-trump-but-now-fear-losing-field-workers.html

liberals want to see their status made legal and allow them to stay so they can not be exploited.

you are so stupid you can't even copy and paste a decent meme. you really suck at this. stick to snitching.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Are you another moron that doesn't know what a Southern Democrat was?



You have me confused with the person who actually made the me me. I simply posted it to rustle some jimmies. It worked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i think you're thinking of conservative southerners. those were the ones who kept slaves.
> 
> and the ones employing illegal immigrant labor? you guessed it. trump voters.
> 
> ...



Triggered.


----------



## PCXV (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> You have me confused with the person who actually made the me me. I simply posted it to rustle some jimmies. It worked.


Oh, in that case good job, clown.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> He suuuurrrrreee is.
> 
> A bitter one, as well.



Follower.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Triggered.


you misspelled correct.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you misspelled correct.



You just counter debated a me me. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> You just counter debated a me me. lol


you saw it and decided to post it, shesnitch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you saw it and decided to post it, shesnitch.



It was a trap. You're a simpleton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> It was a trap.


sure it was, shesnitch.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you saw it and decided to post it, shesnitch.




_"Please let me be a mod again!! Puhhhleeeeasseee daddy!!"
_
Poor davey....subsisting on the minimal fruits of life while awaiting the sweet release of death.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 28, 2017)

from germany


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## texasjack (Feb 28, 2017)

I can get behind Hokusai memes.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)

Joolz said:


> View attachment 3897295
> 
> View attachment 3897297


 

Reported.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 1, 2017)

Joolz said:


> View attachment 3897295
> 
> View attachment 3897297





*Letting them die: parents refuse medical help for children in the name of Christ | US news | The Guardian*
The Guardian › US News › Idaho
Apr 13, 2016 - The Followers of Christ is a religious sect that preaches faith healing in states such as Idaho, which offers a faith-based shield for felony crimes – despite alarming child mortality rates among ...


----------



## D528 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2017)

Tears from around the world


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 1, 2017)

Joolz said:


> That's messed up. I'm not a fan of the Jehovah's Witnesses either.


WGAF?


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> WGAF?


wheres your memes folks?  hey is trump the tweetler?


Joolz said:


> That's messed up. I'm not a fan of the Jehovah's Witnesses either.


"damn hooligans"
" d


----------



## PCXV (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3897715


no, i'm pretty sure they just weren't going to stand for trump to use a war widow as a political prop, especially since trump hastily ordered the botched raid and went to sleep while jared kushner oversaw the disaster.

but pretty interesting that you think that's a big deal, but attacking the gold star khan family for weeks on end was completely worth ignoring.

you are only exposing your hypocrisy, you neo-nazi jew hating cop.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3897715



Lol, did you say war hero?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

go the fuck away, nazi cop.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3897723


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2017)

PCXV said:


>


who is that?


----------



## PCXV (Mar 1, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> who is that?


Melania "Married for Love" Trump


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 2, 2017)

So, uh, @Fender Super, I never figured out what you were trying to communicate.

Are you the same user from the other site? Did we disgust you with our unrestricted loathing? I gots to know.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 2, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So, uh, @Fender Super, I never figured out what you were trying to communicate.
> 
> Are you the same user from the other site? Did we disgust you with our unrestricted loathing? I gots to know.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3897838


I am not convinced that it was the same user. I know some people that troll like that.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i'm pretty sure they just weren't going to stand for trump to use a war widow as a political prop, especially since trump hastily ordered the botched raid and went to sleep while jared kushner oversaw the disaster.
> 
> but pretty interesting that you think that's a big deal, but attacking the gold star khan family for weeks on end was completely worth ignoring.
> 
> you are only exposing your hypocrisy, you neo-nazi jew hating cop.



Dude, relax. They're just me mes. You don't have to get so defensive over it.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3898248


yeah, the white power folks on twitter were just as upset as you are.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3898519


Liked twice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

this dudes a comedian.. but it reminds me of trump supporters


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3899621


"OMG HOW DARE YOU CALL ME A NAZI!. SO MUCH FOR THE TOLERANT LEFT!"


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 4, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3899621


Sorry, the degree to which one's head is occupied by others is directly proportional to the number of reactionary and emotionally stunted tweets one makes in the wee hours of the morning. The cartoon you posted is laughably backwards (as are you, apparently).


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 4, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3899816


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 5, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> View attachment 3900076


I live in constant fear that Trump will deport my Slovenian friend who lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave, Washington D.C. and walks K street from 10:00 PM to 4:00 AM daily.


----------



## HAF2 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Sessions/ Forest gump sketch on SNL last night was priceless. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/globalnews.ca/news/3288599/snl-jeff-sessions-kate-mckinnon-forrest-gump/amp/

 

"That's my best good friend Kellyanne, she ain't got no legs".


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 5, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> The Sessions/ Forest gump sketch on SNL last night was priceless.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/globalnews.ca/news/3288599/snl-jeff-sessions-kate-mckinnon-forrest-gump/amp/
> 
> ...



I know, busted me up. Kate is so funny.


----------



## HAF2 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 6, 2017)

credit @Unclebaldrick 's thread "Trump is losing his shit"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> credit @Unclebaldrick
> 
> View attachment 3900880
> View attachment 3900882


Fuck no. That's pure Donald.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2017)

# of times spaghetti noodle went on a crusade against CNN before the cult leader told him to: 0 (in 4+ years)

# of times spaghetti noodle went on a crusade against CNN after the cult leader told him to: 15 (in 3 months)


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 6, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901074


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> View attachment 3901537


Awwwww, he's cosplaying after years of dodging service for pussywimp 'reasons'.....ain't he _cute _ in his widdle flight jacket and adult diaper?



And isn't that a friggin ADMIRAL'S CAP?!? Wow, talk about a smug opulent PIG shitting on the military. 

I wonder how @doublejj feels when he sees shit like this....


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901570


you realize the president doesn't order wiretaps, right nazi?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901570


'Meme' courtesy of stormfront/breitbart.

Reported as racist propaganda. 

Die impotent nazi.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize the president doesn't order wiretaps, right nazi?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> 'Meme' courtesy of stormfront/breitbart.
> 
> Reported as racist propaganda.
> 
> Die impotent nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901587


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901570


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901587


That reminds me of the time Trump sued Bill Maher for making a joke about Trump being the son of an orangutan.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901570


Trump: hey the government investigated me.
American public: what did they investigate you for?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Trump: hey the government investigated me.
> American public: what did they investigate you for?


Let's discover why he was investigated, who ordered it, what was learned and who leaked.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Let's discover why he was investigated, who ordered it, what was learned and who leaked.


Who said he was investigated? Mark Levin? Breitbart? Info Wars? Rush Limbaugh? He really needs to stop reading fake news. You too, dumdum.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> You realize he can, right dipshit? FISA statute states; "the President of the United States can order surveillance on any person in the United States in conjunction with a certification filed."


It didn't happen, dumbass.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Who said he was investigated? Mark Levin? Breitbart? Info Wars? Rush Limbaugh? He really needs to stop reading fake news. You too, dumdum.


Trumps saying he was investigated. Currently there's a lot of smoke. Sen. Cotton has all but confirmed this.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Trumps saying he was investigated. Currently there's a lot of smoke. Sen. Cotton has all but confirmed this.


LOL! Trump says a lot of things, mostly untrue and Cotton is a traitorous teabagging moron. Good god, you're mind numbingly stupid.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> It didn't happen, dumbass.


Damn you're good. Even more in the know than the Senate intelligence committee and concurrent investigations.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> LOL! Trump says a lot of things, mostly untrue and Cotton is a traitorous teabagging moron. Good god, you're mind numbingly stupid.


We should hang out. I'll let you fuck my sister!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Damn you're good. Even more in the know than the Senate intelligence committee and concurrent investigations.


No, they, like I, know it's complete diversionary bullshit. Everyone but willfully ignorant shitheads like you know this.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> We should hang out. I'll let you fuck my sister!


I'm not interested in your sloppy seconds, freak.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> No, they, like I, know it's complete diversionary bullshit. Everyone but willfully ignorant shitheads like you know this.


Everyone? Have you spoken with everyone? Maybe you can lend your knowledge to the intelligence community and Senate and save "everyone" some time and $.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Everyone? Have you spoken with everyone? Maybe you can lend your knowledge to the intelligence community and Senate and save "everyone" some time and $.


If Trump claimed an alien climbed out of his ass, I suppose you'd believe that warranted an investigation too, eh, dumdum? There is NOT ONE shred of supporting evidence backing up the fake news stories Trump got his tiny nuts all crunched up over. If you know otherwise, put up or shut the fuck up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> You realize he can, right dipshit? FISA statute states; "the President of the United States can order surveillance on any person in the United States in conjunction with a certification filed."


wiretaps have to be approved by a court, you dumb nazi limp-dick. there has to be probable cause. 

if he was wiretapped, he's in deep shit. if he wasn't, he told a massive lie, and is also in deep shit.

you're as fucking dumb as he is.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> If Trump claimed an alien climbed out of his ass, I suppose you'd believe that warranted an investigation too, eh, dumdum? There is NOT ONE shred of supporting evidence backing up the fake news stories Trump got his tiny nuts all crunched up over. If you know otherwise, put up or shut the fuck up.





UncleBuck said:


> wiretaps have to be approved by a court, you dumb nazi limp-dick. there has to be probable cause.
> 
> if he was wiretapped, he's in deep shit. if he wasn't, he told a massive lie, and is also in deep shit.
> 
> you're as fucking dumb as he is.


Ready, shoot, Aim! 
I'm staying off the range with you hard left.
I'll bide my time and see what gets dredged up. Be a shame if Dems get caught up in it.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Ready, shoot, Aim!
> I'm staying off the range with you hard left.
> I'll bide my time and see what gets dredged up. Be a shame if Dems get caught up in it.


What part of "put up or shut the fuck up" did you not understand, dumdum?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> What part of "put up or shut the fuck up" did you not understand, dumdum?


You've already shot your load prematurely-it didn't happen-be consistent-stick w it.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I'm staying off the range with you hard left.


everything looks hard left when you're a nazi shitbag:


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901800


how fucking dumb are you? serious question.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> You've already shot your load prematurely-it didn't happen-be consistent-stick w it.


Yep, all over your face.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> everything looks hard left when you're a nazi shitbag:
> 
> View attachment 3901802





UncleBuck said:


> how fucking dumb are you? serious question.


It's not so much that you lost and play victim. It's that you'd gladly use Govt. to take from me to help sustain your rekt existence. You're a kid without kids. If you were wise like me, which you're not, you could have chosen a worthwhile degree or trade to support yourself. You chose to let wifey do that and spend your days railing on the www.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> It's not so much that you lost and play victim. It's that you'd gladly use Govt. to take from me to help sustain your rekt existence. You're a kid without kids. If you were wise like me, which you're not, you could have chosen a worthwhile degree or trade to support yourself. You chose to let wifey do that and spend your days railing on the www.


literally everything you just said was bullshit.

you have been outed as a nazi and a cop whose dick doesn't work, whose wife left him, and who has to rely on everyone else to pay for his cancer treatments, while railing against the very concept of the insurance that saved him.

not only that, you get a free government check just for existing and have literally no skills in life besides being a dickhead authoritaryan cop.

go back to the daily stormer you worthless nazi.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Outed, lol.
> You're so ignorant you've got an unskilled job where unskilled labor isn't in demand. Sad. How much cash do you "borrow" from wifey?
> When you marry for money you'll earn every penny dipshit.


i wouldn't call getting paid $400 for 5 hours of work unskilled labor, and if you've checked help wanted ads in denver lately, you'd know that i am very much in demand.

but ya know, being a cop and getting a free government check every year, like you do, is also a thing. just not a thing that anybody really respects at all.

ditto your status as a hate-filled, limp-dicked, neo-nazi whose wife left him flat.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i wouldn't call getting paid $400 for 5 hours of work unskilled labor, and if you've checked help wanted ads in denver lately, you'd know that i am very much in demand.
> 
> but ya know, being a cop and getting a free government check every year, like you do, is also a thing. just not a thing that anybody really respects at all.
> 
> ditto your status as a hate-filled, limp-dicked, neo-nazi whose wife left him flat.


Wow, four hundred whole dollars you earned all by your big self. That's a lot for a skinny butt sucking wood butcher. I'm a little proud for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Wow, four hundred whole dollars you earned all by your big self. That's a lot for a skinny butt sucking wood butcher. I'm a little proud for you.


go ahead and add up what you'd gross in a year by installing one door a day (a $400 job), 5 days a week, for 50 weeks a year, and you'll have some idea of what i make when i work in the trades.

it's about the same amount i make sitting on my ass and growing pot.

we can't all be nazi cops with limp dicks who get piss drunk at 7 pm on a monday like you.

why did your wife leave you?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> go ahead and add up what you'd gross in a year by installing one door a day (a $400 job), 5 days a week, for 50 weeks a year, and you'll have some idea of what i make when i work in the trades.
> 
> it's about the same amount i make sitting on my ass and growing pot.
> 
> ...


You don't get double time? Can't pyramid overtime? That sucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> You don't get double time? Can't pyramid overtime? That sucks.


independent contractors get paid by the job, we can't stack overtime up while eating donuts, doing paperwork, and brutalizing handcuffed black people like you cops do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize the president doesn't order wiretaps, right nazi?



You realize they are just me mes that are meant to garner a chuckle? You don't have to get so butthurt over them.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> independent contractors get paid by the job, we can't stack overtime up while eating donuts, doing paperwork, and brutalizing handcuffed black people like you cops do.


Your diploma is worthless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Your diploma is worthless.


my high school diploma?


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> my high school diploma?


It's difficult to teach self sufficiency, you're proof of that.


----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> everything looks hard left when you're a nazi shitbag:
> 
> View attachment 3901802


Fun fact: you cannot spell nazi without "socialist workers party" spreche sie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

the meme to end all memes:


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 8, 2017)

Ewe fuckers!


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the meme to end all memes:
> 
> View attachment 3901885


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> The thread is called memes you fuckers.


a lame attempt at being funny, even worse at being authoritaryan.

i will post memes when i want to, and text when i want to, and you will just have to deal with it. you authoritaryan little weasel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


>


since you are kinda new here...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/were-making-america-great-again.932868/


----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> a lame attempt at being funny, even worse at being authoritaryan.
> 
> i will post memes when i want to, and text when i want to, and you will just have to deal with it. you authoritaryan little weasel.


Contracts arent authoritarian, they're voluntary genius.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> since you are kinda new here...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/were-making-america-great-again.932868/


That sock has been stuffed in a drawer almost seven years, definitely not "new".


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> That sock has been stuffed in a drawer almost seven years, definitely not "new".


FAKE NEW?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Mar 8, 2017)

Chaussette vieux.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 8, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> That sock has been stuffed in a drawer almost seven years, definitely not "new".


----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the meme to end all memes:
> 
> View attachment 3901885


Richard Spencer "said he was left". Thats a fact. Must be why he was kicked out of cpac....


----------



## D528 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> a lame attempt at being funny, even worse at being authoritaryan.
> 
> i will post memes when i want to, and text when i want to, and you will just have to deal with it. you authoritaryan little weasel.


You are _still_ interacting with pooey? lol 

Ahhh well, at least he's getting *some* form of 'attention' here, poor brokeass loser...


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Richard Spencer "said he was left". Thats a fact. Must be why he was kicked out of cpac....



are you still trying to push this pathetic "neo-nazi richard spencer is a secret liberal" line of bullshit, purple hater?

*“It's funny no one's picked up on the Stephen Miller connection,” Richard Spencer said. “I knew him very well when I was at Duke. But I am kind of glad no one's talked about this because I don't want to harm Trump.”*

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2017/02/15/stephen_miller_ran_a_national_islamophobic_campaign_while_at_duke.html


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still trying to push this pathetic "neo-nazi richard spencer is a secret liberal" line of bullshit, purple hater?
> 
> *“It's funny no one's picked up on the Stephen Miller connection,” Richard Spencer said. “I knew him very well when I was at Duke. But I am kind of glad no one's talked about this because I don't want to harm Trump.”*
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2017/02/15/stephen_miller_ran_a_national_islamophobic_campaign_while_at_duke.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


you live in a delusional mental space that is completely disconnected from reality.

seek mental health therapy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Mar 8, 2017)

And because its best to know your audience.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> View attachment 3902198 View attachment 3902199 View attachment 3902201
> 
> And because its best to know your audience.
> 
> View attachment 3902202


----------



## tstick (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 8, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Trumps saying he was investigated. Currently there's a lot of smoke. Sen. Cotton has all but confirmed this.


What about the investigation into sessions or the many real open cases into the trump administration currently.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 8, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> We should hang out. I'll let you fuck my sister!


Copy cat


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 8, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Fun fact: you cannot spell nazi without "socialist workers party" spreche sie?


Give you a joint if you can tell me what this means two-strokes,. no help.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 8, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3901886 Ewe fuckers!


Was wondering when when you'd show your self


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 8, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Thats why he did that. To get liberals saying that the other ones are worse. Laying the groundwork for more prejudice


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3902498


yeah, i noticed that right into my sig.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3902790


that you on the couch?


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> *If you were wise like me*, which you're not . . .


According to Socrates, this snippet says it all.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> that you on the couch?



Yes.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> According to Socrates, this snippet says it all.


Spot on. Good call!


----------



## spliffingtonOG (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2017)

spliffingtonOG said:


>


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3903701


remember when you used to post in the politics section, and people would appreciate what you had to say, and pat you on the back, and buddy around with you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3903747


would you say this is racist , provocative , or accurate?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you used to post in the politics section, and people would appreciate what you had to say, and pat you on the back, and buddy around with you?


before the snitching started from him and the shepunk


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> would you say this is racist , provocative , or accurate?



I'd say it's a play on recent stories that gained media attention. Hambre is as big a star as anyone these days. I don't think the picture is meant to compare anyone to an actual gorilla, I think it is jab at the media. 

So "provocative".


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> before the snitching started from him and the shepunk



You thought of me the whole time you were gone.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I'd say it's a play on recent stories that gained media attention. Hambre is as big a star as anyone these days. I don't think the picture is meant to compare anyone to an actual gorilla, I think it is jab at the media.
> 
> So "provocative".
> 
> ...


it was racist and provocative mostly. it compares that ladies son who was black and shot by cops to a gorilla that was shot unjustly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> it was all three. it compares that ladies son who was black and shot by cops to a gorilla that was shot unjustly.



If that's what you see, ok.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I don't frequent white power web pages like you do. I actually pulled it off of FB.


i reverse image searched it.

you must follow a lot of white power types. i'm not surprised. fat, angry, old white losers are feeling really bitter nowadays. you fit the profile well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i reverse image searched it.
> 
> you must follow a lot of white power types. i'm not surprised. fat, angry, old white losers are feeling really bitter nowadays. you fit the profile well.



ok


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> You thought of me the whole time you were gone.


 I thought of you when I watched a movie and this snitch got raped in prison.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I thought of you when I watched a movie and this snitch got raped in prison.


Did he have 'white power' tats?



 

Poor snitch! (But not really.)
LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I thought of you when I watched a movie and this snitch got raped in prison.



You really dig that prison rape porn.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> You really dig that prison rape porn.


I enjoy snitches getting what they have coming.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I enjoy snitches getting what they have coming.



I never got anything. Guess I'm not a snitch.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Not a scratch on me.


Just means you gave it up quickly with no fighting.
Or you removed those teeth and gave the best blow jobs for the large snickers


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> Just means you gave it up quickly with no fighting.
> Or you removed those teeth and gave the best blow jobs for the large snickers



Or your accusations are simply invalid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Or your accusations are simply invalid.


snitch says what ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> Just means you gave it up quickly with no fighting.
> Or you removed those teeth and gave the best blow jobs for the large snickers


The sad old thing actually spoke of it months ago:

_"I ate ass to keep from getting beat up."
"Prison made me racist."_

ROFLMAO!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> snitch says what ?



Do you actually believe my "partners" grew 50lbs of weed?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Do you actually believe my "partners" grew 50lbs of weed?


I believe that you are a snicth and had your people busted.
I do believe that your wife helped you trim at times. I'm just glad that you didn't snitch on her...or did you ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I believe that you are a snicth and had your people busted.
> I do believe that your wife helped you trim at times. I'm just glad that you didn't snitch on her...or did you ?



That article states that I named my "partner" as the grower. Do you really believe he grew 50lbs of weed?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> That article states that I named my "partner" as the grower. Do you really believe he grew 50lbs of weed?


as a cannabis grower myself, i can easily believe that someone can grow 50 pounds of weed. i've had 20 on hand myself from time to time, and i have a small op.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 11, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I believe that you are a snicth and had your people busted.
> I do believe that your wife helped you trim at times. I'm just glad that you didn't snitch on her...or did you ?


It's weird reading a thread where you have one of the participants in your 'Ignore' list. It's like hearing one end of a phone conversation. It is obvious Davey is in this conversation given the snitch references, however. He's overdue for some stitches for sure.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3904210
> 
> View attachment 3904211
> 
> View attachment 3904209


Does anyone know what happened to the two people (a couple?) he snitched on? Are they still locked up?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the two people (a couple?) he snitched on? Are they still locked up?


I'm not going to go down the doxxing road, man, but suffice it to say the info *is* out there. 

I _do_ have some hilarious/slightly disturbing PMs to share at some point, though.


Bottom line: He's less than trash. LE-affiliated to this day, as well. He/it shouldn't even be here, especially considering the _sensitive _nature of the goings on here.
Literally akin to having an *established* pedophile hiding among the staff at a massive daycare center.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm not going to go down the doxxing road, man, but suffice it to say the info *is* out there.
> 
> I _do_ have some hilarious/slightly disturbing PMs to share at some point, though.
> 
> ...


I'm embarrassed to admit I had to look "doxxing" up. Thanks for pushing back on my suggestion. I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> If that's what you see, ok.





fdd2blk said:


> I don't frequent white power web pages like you do. I actually pulled it off of FB.


do you pull off alot on fb? 


fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3904199


this is funny. there are other reasons and some do pick mexico so ridiculous but funny


----------



## budman111 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Or your accusations are simply invalid.


so who is your avatar now? not a nazi leader right?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> so who is your avatar now? not a nazi leader right?


Shhhhhh...shhhhh....it _thrives_ on replies/interaction....


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Shhhhhh...shhhhh....it _thrives_ on replies/interaction....


i wasn't done quit yet. reminds me of my dog and moms cat playing with a live mouse.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3904248
> 
> View attachment 3904249
> 
> View attachment 3904250


LOL sweet, thanks, I got u mad bro!


----------



## budman111 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> as a cannabis grower myself, i can easily believe that someone can grow 50 pounds of weed. i've had 20 on hand myself from time to time, and i have a small op.



Well, he had a grow thread here. Maybe you can do like the feds did and check it out. 

My point wasn't if he "could" grow 20 pounds, my point was he "didn't". And it was documented here. Therefore he was working with someone else. Someone who we all agreed to protect. But now I've said too much. I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> It's weird reading a thread where you have one of the participants in your 'Ignore' list. It's like hearing one end of a phone conversation. It is obvious Davey is in this conversation given the snitch references, however. He's overdue for some stitches for sure.



So, give me some.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> do you pull off alot on fb?
> 
> this is funny. there are other reasons and some do pick mexico so ridiculous but funny



"The rack room" is a pretty good facebook group. I could pull it off to that for sure. There are 100's more if you know how to find them.

I'm gonna hunker down here in CA and see how this all plays out. I ain't scared.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> so who is your avatar now? not a nazi leader right?



Actually the exact opposite. Though he did recommend the Iron Cross to Hitler.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Well, he had a grow thread here. Maybe you can do like the feds did and check it out.
> 
> My point wasn't if he "could" grow 20 pounds, my point was he "didn't". And it was documented here. Therefore he was working with someone else. Someone who we all agreed to protect. But now I've said too much. I'm sure you can figure it out.


you have such a track record of honesty that i see no reason not to believe you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you have such a track record of honesty that i see no reason not to believe you.



I have no need for you to believe me.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Actually the exact opposite. Though he did recommend the Iron Cross to Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3904279


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Gutmann
notable for being one of Adolf Hitler's superior officers in World War I, during which he recommended Hitler for the award of the Iron Cross.
my mistake #provocative the other meme was racist though


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Gutmann
> notable for being one of Adolf Hitler's superior officers in World War I, during which he recommended Hitler for the award of the Iron Cross.
> my mistake #provocative the other meme was racist though



His name was mentioned in my xbox Battlefield 1 game so I looked him up. It's a pretty interesting story.


----------



## PCXV (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3904199


You probably actually think this garbage meme is clever. You blame liberals for sheltering illegal immigrants then ask why liberals don't move to the horrible places those immigrants are fleeing? And you actually try to equate Canada and Mexico politically, socially and economically? You are a fucking imbecile. Get cancer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

PCXV said:


> You probably actually think this garbage meme is clever. You blame liberals for sheltering illegal immigrants then ask why liberals don't move to the horrible places those immigrants are fleeing? And you actually try to equate Canada and Mexico politically, socially and economically? You are a fucking imbecile. Get cancer.



I didn't make the me me, I just copied and posted it here to get people like you to meltdown. It worked.


----------



## PCXV (Mar 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I didn't make the me me, I just copied and posted it here to get people like you to meltdown. It worked.


That's not what I asked. You can't confront any substance can you dipshit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)

PCXV said:


> That's not what I asked. You can't confront any substance can you dipshit.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 11, 2017)

White genocide!


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 13, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3905392


I'm guessing those two jumped behind that hill and had hot man-on-man sex as soon as the news crew left.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Mar 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3905803


And that is why after 64,129 posts (how the fuck do you even have time to read Big_Tal's posts?) you have 4,000 likes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2017)

Y'all make this way too easy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3905815


fact-microwaves can see though walls .


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> fact-microwaves can see though walls .



Microwaves or microwaves?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Microwaves or microwaves?


duh


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 14, 2017)

Are you..?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 15, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3905808
> 
> View attachment 3905809


@realDonaldTrump
Can you imagine what the outcry would be if @SnoopDogg, failing career and all, had aimed and fired the gun at President Obama? Jail time!

4:02 AM - 15 Mar 2017
https://www.dailydot.com/unclick/donald-trump-snoop-dogg-assassination/?fb=dd


----------



## 666888 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Mar 16, 2017)

"Making America LATE again"


----------



## D528 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>





*GLENN GREENWALD:* The CIA and the intelligence community were vehemently in support of Clinton and vehemently opposed to Trump, from the beginning. And the reason was, was because they liked Hillary Clinton’s policies better than they liked Donald Trump’s. One of the main priorities of the CIA for the last five years has been a proxy war in Syria


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>


you're 5'3'', aren't you?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 16, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>


Fuck mc donalds


esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3893609
> mcdonalds destroys rainforests View attachment 3893610


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 17, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3907504


that's the guy who touched me


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 3907755


Too bad the people in the article were legal immigrants and legal food stamp recipients.

Good lie but I think your true color is showing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're 5'3'', aren't you?


He's only five foot one
He's got a pain in his heart
All night he's working
In the amusement park

With a bottle of aspirin
A sack full of jokes
All he wants is to go home
With all the big folks

He's only five foot one. He won't grow anymore


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He's only five foot one
> He's got a pain in his heart
> All night he's working
> In the amusement park
> ...


I've got a hunch regarding 'squarepusher'....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I've got a hunch regarding 'squarepusher'....
> 
> View attachment 3907873


How many sweaters like that do you think he owns? My guess is one. Ewww.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

Just $9.99


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many sweaters like that do you think he owns. My guess is one. Ewww.


It's an exclusive from the 'Pedobear Collection'.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh lord. Now I feel really bad for Ken Bone, head coach of the Washington State University uh... athletic team of some sort.

Even his booking agent does not know which one he is now.

http://www.athletepromotions.com/speaker/ken-bone.php

Check out the "videos of Ken Bone speaking" at the bottom.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3907993 View attachment 3907998 View attachment 3907999


Reported as apolitical.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 17, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Reported as apolitical.


haha.
where's your meme?
here
 
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/17/us/irish-slaves-myth.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3908051


you forgot to add "FDD isn't a snitch" to that mostly false list.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you forgot to add "FDD isn't a snitch" to that mostly false list.


Please! In a meme. It's more fun for everybody.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3908051


Are you guys in a relationship? Complicated?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 17, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Too bad the people in the article were legal immigrants and legal food stamp recipients.
> 
> Good lie but I think your true color is showing.


because Trump is deporting legal immigrants (and also banning Muslims!)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> because Trump is deporting legal immigrants (and also banning Muslims!)


Sorry, no time for meme. You didn't even read the article did you dumbass? You just regurgitated the shit you posted with no understanding of the issue whatsoever. Sad. Failing squarepusher.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> because Trump is deporting legal immigrants


he promised you he would, dumbass.

51:15


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 17, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry, no time for meme. You didn't even read the article did you dumbass? You just regurgitated the shit you posted with no understanding of the issue whatsoever. Sad. Failing squarepusher.





UncleBuck said:


> he promised you he would, dumbass.
> 
> 51:15


Just curious, do you 2 hold hands when you post on your computers? Like you have a side by side setup right next to eachother.
Let me know when Trump starts deporting Muslims and legal citizens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Let me know when Trump starts deporting Muslims and legal citizens.


so you're proud you voted for a liar?

because he promised you he would deport legal muslim citizens, dumbfuck.

how fucking stupid are trump voters? i've never seen stupidity on this level before, and i endured the rawn pawl spambots.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> Just curious, do you 2 hold hands when you post on your computers? Like you have a side by side setup right next to eachother.
> Let me know when Trump starts deporting Muslims and legal citizens.


That wasn't the point. The point is whether immigrants are going hungry out of fear. They are. You lose, your meme sucks. I know, you just posted it. I should take it up with FOX.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Christianiadelic (Mar 18, 2017)

These much.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 19, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3909247


i don't see an insult. no political commentary, just racist fake news


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 19, 2017)

"trump casts such a large shadow because he is such a big penis." 


fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3909261


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 19, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3909523


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 20, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3909886


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 20, 2017)

not real, i made it for the fam. you can too 

http://faketrumptweet.com/


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 20, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> not real, i made it for the fam. you can too
> 
> http://faketrumptweet.com/


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2017)

@D528 your last two posts just come up as little boxes with a red x over them. what a bummer. i was really looking forward to your rampant anti-semitism. don't ever let us forget just how much you hate jews, bruvva.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 22, 2017)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CreepyActiveAntipodesgreenparakeet.gif


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


>





visajoe1 said:


> View attachment 3911265



you complained that it hurt your feelings that gay people who wanted equal rights were "jamming it down your throat" and now you cry about being called a homophobe.

right wingers are such special people.


----------



## tstick (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 22, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


>


What point do you _believe_ you're making squarepus?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2017)

Fuck memes


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 23, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> What point do you _believe_ you're making squarepus?


claim that russia hacked or influence election is a steaming pile of dung


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> claim that russia hacked or influence election is a steaming pile of dung


why did michael flynn resign?

or, to put it another way. why was michael flynn forced to resign, even though trump and pence and everyone else knew he was a compromised foreign agent who made secret deals with russia and got hired to NSA director in spite of this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2017)

EDIT: or he got hired as NSA director because he was a compromised foreign agent. and trump knew it. so did pence. they both lied about that. 

double EDIT: how is this level of massive corruption not something that concerns you?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> EDIT: or he got hired as NSA director because he was a compromised foreign agent. and trump knew it. so did pence. they both lied about that.
> 
> double EDIT: how is this level of massive corruption not something that concerns you?


Because Hillary!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Because Hillary!


if only hillary had settled a fraud case against a phony university for $25 million dollars instead of providing AIDS medication to needy recipients worldwide.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> if only hillary had settled a fraud case against a phony university for $25 million dollars instead of providing AIDS medication to needy recipients worldwide.


Could you imagine the shit that would be said is she did that


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> why did michael flynn resign?
> 
> or, to put it another way. why was michael flynn forced to resign, even though trump and pence and everyone else knew he was a compromised foreign agent who made secret deals with russia and got hired to NSA director in spite of this?


but muh russia hack!!1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 23, 2017)

It's still a secret to hordes of zombie deplorables


visajoe1 said:


>


FAILURE conservative creative class: a trite fantasy with enough polysyllabic words to convince paranoid bigots that sometimes they are not the sole object of derision and ridicule.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)

so nice to be free in murika lol


----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @D528 your last two posts just come up as little boxes with a red x over them. what a bummer. i was really looking forward to your rampant anti-semitism. don't ever let us forget just how much you hate jews, bruvva.


 You say something , or is that blue bird on your shoulder ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2017)

D528 said:


> You say something , or is that blue bird on your shoulder ?


Gotta admit, you are a one-trick pony...


----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2017)

I rest my case...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you get your anti-semitic BS from Breitbart, or is there another source of nazi propaganda that you prefer?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 23, 2017)

D528 said:


>





Chunky Stool said:


> Do you get your anti-semitic BS from Breitbart, or is there another source of nazi propaganda that you prefer?


not all jews are zionists. d8 is anti zionist not anti jew. he is against the occupation with only one state . Some of the propaganda he posts bleeds together and some is clearly anti Isreal but have you noticed some of it is jews against killing their neighbors.. also their is sad truth in some of the anti Americane and anti war on terror tip d8 is on.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 23, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 3912015


a bomb threat is never a hoax. please show footage of trump being viciously attacked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="esh dov ets, post: 13430293, member: 945518;] d8 is anti zionist not anti jew.[/QUOTE]

that jew hater would smash jews to death if it were legal.


----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)

personally i think brietbart is a "not smart " kinda place that toys in peoples minds for the military industrial complex , neocon's and israel.. # 1 xenophobic , islamophobic place to be i guess for some , not my cup of tea. Fear is no way to live ! They depend on it ! i wish reality and compasion on them though . Maybe reality and compassion for others except themselvs will creep into thier lives someday . I dont expect much to change soon though . sha sha sharia................BOO


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 23, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> claim that russia hacked or influence election is a steaming pile of dung


Nonsense, squarepus. No one is saying they hacked voting machines, but there is an abundance of circumstantial evidence along with direct evidence (that hasn't been fully disclosed yet -- other than the fact that _IT EXISTS_) that they did indeed attempt to influence the election and colluded with Trump and/or Trump campaign associates. Did they succeed? Maybe, maybe not, but either way colluding with a foreign power in an attempt to undermine the very foundation of our democracy is fucking treason. You are a steaming pile of stupid.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 23, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> but muh russia hack!!1


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3911789


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 23, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Nonsense, squarepus. No one is saying they hacked voting machines, but there is an abundance of circumstantial evidence along with direct evidence (that hasn't been fully disclosed yet -- other than the fact that _IT EXISTS_) that they did indeed attempt to influence the election and colluded with Trump and/or Trump campaign associates. Did they succeed? Maybe, maybe not, but either way colluding with a foreign power in an attempt to undermine the very foundation of our democracy is fucking treason. You are a steaming pile of stupid.


He's a diminutive 'man'. Angry, as well. To suckle from the Drumpf's (prolapsed) rectum would make his life complete.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3912134


Trump supporters really see the big picture. Fucking imbeciles.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3912134


@Flaming Pie


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 23, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 3912015


"Cant stump the trump" a fucking lobotimsed basket case regurgitates the pitiful pustule of vomit scented praise.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3912134


Karma is a bitch.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3912134


pie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Mar 25, 2017)

*Your head will SPIN!*


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 25, 2017)

*Or Winning?*

*



*


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

didn't know these existed . heckler


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> *Your head will SPIN!*


yep. this is a joke. a meme.

meanwhile, the reality. not a meme. good fathers being pried from their daughters.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. this is a joke. a meme.
> 
> meanwhile, the reality. not a meme. good fathers being pried from their daughters.



Are you citing a Youtube video? lol


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. this is a joke. a meme.
> 
> meanwhile, the reality. not a meme. good fathers being pried from their daughters.


This is a meme thread. After all. Besides i prefer laughing gass if i am going to die in a gas chamber. Trump hates comedy at his expense


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

paul ryan being honest.


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 25, 2017)

We Know At least you have Admitted it. Thank you.


----------



## PCXV (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 25, 2017)

PCXV said:


>


He's taking a big divot out of America too.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 25, 2017)

Punch a Nazi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Punch a Nazi?


still quivering in fear and pissing your pants over that 2% of the nation that is muslim, bitch boy?








 



life comes at ya fast.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2017)

Four counter-protesters were arrested, three for illegal use of pepper spray and one for assault and battery, Kevin Pearsall, a spokesman for the California State Parks Police said on Saturday evening.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Four counter-protesters were arrested, three for illegal use of pepper spray and one for assault and battery, Kevin Pearsall, a spokesman for the California State Parks Police said on Saturday evening.


mean while the rapist in the office gets away with destroying America


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> mean while the rapist in the office gets away with destroying America


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 26, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3913413


you still got her #? I'll hit her up.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

tstick said:


>


His aim is a little high...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3914422


Darwinism almost in action. Just a matter of time for that Trump supporter.
EDIT: OMFG! That moron is an ATF agent?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

D528 said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3914422


This is why we need silencers on every gun. Did you know they are dangerous... to your hearing?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


Why are his fingers so goddamn short? That is only a lower case w.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Have you told your boyfriend that you are gay yet?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3913561


I see you and your wife have had a talk. Glad it is working out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3913561


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Mar 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3914707 View attachment 3914708


You know, that eagle is probably a Canadian citizen. They have their anchor babies here for the healthcare, then work in the US...mostly in fisheries and modelling for photos.


----------



## D528 (Mar 28, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Have you told your boyfriend that you are gay yet?


lol . Very witty . Your advanced as a sandbox warrior i see . .Thanks for going out of your way for me today. Man , i guess i have some special power to move you . Yet i"m mortal. lol. The pro's must really have fun with you. Thanks for the love brother .....Hey , dont tell my lover i have false teeth .lol.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2017)

D528 said:


> lol . Very witty . Your advanced as a sandbox warrior i see . .Thanks for going out of your way for me today. Man , i guess i have some special power to move you . Yet i"m mortal. lol. The pro's must really have fun with you. Thanks for the love brother .....


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

yup


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Tusk
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3099498/?ref_=nv_sr_1
caution very disturbing #unsettling


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Mar 29, 2017)

Apparently, Somalia is New Kekistan, now.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 29, 2017)

https://mic.com/articles/170513/a-brief-history-of-donald-trump-using-tape-to-fix-his-tie?utm_source=dailydot&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=partner#.XhpEe4K0X


----------



## SneekyNinja (Mar 29, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Apparently, Somalia is New Kekistan, now.


"I sexually identify as an Attack helicopter.

Since I was a boy I have dreamed of soaring over the oil fields, dropping hot sticky loads on disgusting foreigners..."


----------



## HAF2 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 29, 2017)

Those kids look like a Republican seeing a poor kid get a free lunch.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3914707 View attachment 3914708


Fucking tree hugger.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fucking tree hugger.


Anti war ,pro choice ,Anti dictator tree hugger in fact
 even the national bird is anti trump


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Anti war ,pro choice ,Anti dictator tree hugger in fact
> And even the national bird is anti trump


I was talking about the bird.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 30, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3916179


He also promised to sue the women who accused him of sexual battery after the election (to restore his good name? Bwahahahaha!).


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


>


His ego wrote a check his ass can't cash.


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 30, 2017)

enjoy coke!
http://www.anonews.co/human-waste-coke/


----------



## D528 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2017)

tfw you're president of the united states and forget to sign the executive order that you called everyone in to watch you sign because you can't answer any questions about why your former NSA chief just flipped on you.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Apr 1, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3917520


I doubt he's laughing with a 36% job approval rating.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 2, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3917661


his smiling face is made up of thousands of concerned citizens frowning.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 2, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3917931


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## G.V (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


*.......read a book once in a while.....you can make a stand to hold the book so you can read while you suck lots of dicks and dream of Bill O.*


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> *.......read a book once in a while.....you can make a stand to hold the book so you can read while you suck lots of dicks and dream of Bill O.*


Just finished uncle toms cabin. You call lots of people uncle tom so I thought you should know he was a real hero. Put extra cotton in others bags and gave those folks his life to ease their suffering.

Sambo was the one who sold out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Just finished uncle toms cabin. You call lots of people uncle tom so I thought you should know he was a real hero. Put extra cotton in others bags and gave those folks his life to ease their suffering.
> 
> Sambo was the one who sold out.


freedom of religion does not mean you can build a mosque.


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Just finished uncle toms cabin. You call lots of people uncle tom so I thought you should know he was a real hero. Put extra cotton in others bags and gave those folks his life to ease their suffering.
> 
> Sambo was the one who sold out.


Doesn't explain why you suck right-wing dick. Also, you don't *DESERVE* amps as good as mine.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Doesn't explain why you suck right-wing dick. Also, you don't *DESERVE* amps as good as mine.


 My Peavy classics are good to go. If your dick worked I might suck it too but you're old and angry so chances are its just a pisser anymore.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3918714 View attachment 3918715
> View attachment 3918716









_"After all, William Sanford Nye’s scientific bona fides consists of an undergraduate degree in mechanical engineering from Cornell, and a stint at Boeing. But you can be anything you want on television, and in the late 1980s, hard at work pursuing a career in comedy, Nye landed a recurring bit as Bill Nye “the Science Guy” on Almost Live!, a Seattle-area sketch-comedy television show, and a role as Christopher Lloyd’s laboratory sidekick on Back to the Future: The Animated Series. Nye then leveraged that success into his namesake PBS Kids show, Bill Nye the Science Guy, which from 1993 to 1998 filmed 100 half-hour episodes, each focused on a particular topic (dinosaurs, buoyancy, germs, &c.) and accompanied by a parody soundtrack (e.g., Episode 75, on invertebrates: “Crawl Away,” by “S. Khar Go” — a parody of “Runaway” by Janet Jackson). Somehow, because of this, Nye is now the go-to authority on exoplanets and dark matter and whether we are living in a computer simulation — and, of course, environmental policy. "_


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> _"After all, William Sanford Nye’s scientific bona fides consists of an undergraduate degree in mechanical engineering from Cornell, and a stint at Boeing. But you can be anything you want on television, and in the late 1980s, hard at work pursuing a career in comedy, Nye landed a recurring bit as Bill Nye “the Science Guy” on Almost Live!, a Seattle-area sketch-comedy television show, and a role as Christopher Lloyd’s laboratory sidekick on Back to the Future: The Animated Series. Nye then leveraged that success into his namesake PBS Kids show, Bill Nye the Science Guy, which from 1993 to 1998 filmed 100 half-hour episodes, each focused on a particular topic (dinosaurs, buoyancy, germs, &c.) and accompanied by a parody soundtrack (e.g., Episode 75, on invertebrates: “Crawl Away,” by “S. Khar Go” — a parody of “Runaway” by Janet Jackson). Somehow, because of this, Nye is now the go-to authority on exoplanets and dark matter and whether we are living in a computer simulation — and, of course, environmental policy. "_


LOL @ trying to pick a fight with bill nye. you can't even win a fight against me, neo-nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL @ trying to pick a fight with bill nye. you can't even win a fight against me, neo-nazi.
> 
> View attachment 3918766


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 3918780


still fighting, still losing.







 

guess how i got your license plate numbers, jhonnybravosc.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> guess how i got your license plate numbers, jhonnybravosc.


Good snitching.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Good snitching.


actually, i just searched for "twostrokenut". some people are that fucking dumb.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, i just searched for "twostrokenut". some people are that fucking dumb.
> 
> View attachment 3918787



Take you for example. lol


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> still fighting, still losing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graph of scientists? Notice nye is absent.

Guess how I know you bought your house from a registered Republican?


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Take you for example. lol


There is an UncleBuck on a site that UncleBuck mentions on here all the time called stormfront.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Graph of scientists? Notice nye is absent.
> 
> Guess how I know you bought your house from a registered Republican?


you just cited lindzen to try to strike down bill nye since you are too dumb to do it yourself. i showed you how shitty his predictions are.

when are you gonna put the pooey popsicle vid back up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> There is an UncleBuck on a site that UncleBuck mentions on here all the time called stormfront.



He's "doing research". On how to be a racist shitbag.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> He's "doing research". On how to be a racist shitbag.


i wouldn't have to leave this site to do that.

but i did sign up an account there as red1966 and posted the shit he said verbatim. they liked it. your shit would have been too racist, even for stormfront.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i wouldn't have to leave this site to do that.
> 
> but i did sign up an account there as red1966 and posted the shit he said verbatim. they liked it. your shit would have been too racist, even for stormfront.



I win again.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> He's "doing research". On how to be a racist shitbag.


It predated his account here iirc.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> It predated his account here iirc.



He used to drag their shit over here all the time. Now that you've mentioned it, I realize he hasn't brought it up in some time. He must of gotten spanked for it. Or he realized he was giving himself away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> It predated his account here iirc.


it's funny when a guy who says civil rights were "not a good idea"because he would "hate 'em more now" and who befriended a guy with a 'heil hitler' tattoo tries to accuse anyone else of being racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> He used to drag their shit over here all the time. Now that you've mentioned it, I realize he hasn't brought it up in some time. He must of gotten spanked for it. Or he realized he was giving himself away.


your insights are always so prescient.



sheskunk said:


> I'm a fat girl that lives on a farm. No, wait a minute, I'm FDD and I'm posting from federal prison.
> 
> I give it about 2 weeks before Mr Delusional decides I'm something else. It's amazing how he can make up his own reality. He really should be a writer, instead of a deadbeat hippy.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you just cited lindzen to try to strike down bill nye since you are too dumb to do it yourself. i showed you how shitty his predictions are.
> 
> when are you gonna put the pooey popsicle vid back up?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

and you should definitely put the pooey popsicle vid back up again.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it's funny when a guy who says civil rights were "not a good idea"because he would "hate 'em more now" and who befriended a guy with a 'heil hitler' tattoo tries to accuse anyone else of being racist.


Nice opinion. No facts, try again. 

UncleBuck is registered at stormfront predating your account here.

Irrefutable fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Nice opinion. No facts, try again.
> 
> UncleBuck is registered at stormfront predating your account here.
> 
> Irrefutable fact.


it's not me though. there's also an unclebuck registered on a football forum. i don't watch football though.

you said civil rights were "not a good idea" because you'd just "hate 'em more now" and your fishing buddy had a heil hitler tattoo.

irrefutable facts.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3918796


Nothing you post has a source.......l link a vid of a scientist debating an alarmist. The alarmist is called out on not knowing what drives the gulf stream.

And you post a source less graph.

Good one Randy.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

unclebuck football 

UncleBuck rui

UncleBuck stormfront

One of these is different.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Nothing you post has a source.......l link a vid of a scientist debating an alarmist. The alarmist is called out on not knowing what drives the gulf stream.
> 
> And you post a source less graph.
> 
> Good one Randy.


you posted a video of a climate change denier whose scientific predictions have completely failed.

just thought you would like to know that you are citing a failure who believes in conspiracy theories.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not me though. there's also an unclebuck registered on a football forum. i don't watch football though.
> 
> you said civil rights were "not a good idea" because you'd just "hate 'em more now" and your fishing buddy had a heil hitler tattoo.
> 
> irrefutable facts.


Misquote. Hypothetical. False.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> unclebuck football
> 
> UncleBuck rui
> 
> ...


there's also an unclebuck on a pheasant hunting forum. and a united kennel club forum.

and you don't think civil rights were a good idea. you'd just hate those "purples" even more now.

and you refer to president obama using bigoted racial slurs, repeatedly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> False.


are you calling yourself a liar?



twostrokenut said:


> coworker of mine seemed cool.
> we used to talk guns, fishing, motorcycles....went fishing a couple times..
> we both smoked....i grow right so i invited him over to smoke...ya know i just scored some sensi from "this guy i know" or whateveer.
> 
> i got a new tat recently and he showed his new one it was that HH.


i mean, i know you are an inveterate liar. but it's really odd for an inveterate liar to call out himself as an inveterate liar.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you posted a video of a climate change denier whose scientific predictions have completely failed.
> 
> just thought you would like to know that you are citing a failure who believes in conspiracy theories.


"there is no denying the climate is changing" -lindzen

Lindzen also sat on the ipcc. How about Nye?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> "there is no denying the climate is changing" -lindzen
> 
> Lindzen also sat on the ipcc. How about Nye?


you'd be better off citing hansen, whose predictions were right on.

lindzen is a hack climate denier whose scientific predictions completely failed.

and you think global warming is marxism. retard.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> are you calling yourself a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, i know you are an inveterate liar. but it's really odd for an inveterate liar to call out himself as an inveterate liar.


What's the rest of the quote say and where is the word "buddy"?
You know anyone can click that and see the rest which proves you're a liar right?

Your pantaloons are ablaze.

But you tells the twoof about stormfrontz and scientists feedback predictions.

Did you know if you use optical physics equations to predict climate you need a variable for time that has been left out of the models?

Of course not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> What's the rest of the quote say and where is the word "buddy"?
> You know anyone can click that and see the rest which proves you're a liar right?
> 
> Your pantaloons are ablaze.
> ...


you invited a guy with heil hitler tattoos over to your house because you thought he was cool.

i guarantee that anyone with heil hitler tattoos would not think i was cool, nor would i think they were.

but you and your buddy with the heil hitler tattoos were just two peas in a pod.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you'd be better off citing hansen, whose predictions were right on.
> 
> lindzen is a hack climate denier whose scientific predictions completely failed.
> 
> and you think global warming is marxism. retard.


Start by citing your graph. I showed you already that Hansen was about 175% high and you didnt refute it.

The models were largely based on positive feedbacks. First thing most anyone learns in thermodynamics is that most all systems feedback negatively. Co2 having a diminishing return of heat does adhere to this.

Thermal runaway model is for lithium batteries, not self correcting inhabitable plants.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you invited a guy with heil hitler tattoos over to your house because you thought he was cool.
> 
> i guarantee that anyone with heil hitler tattoos would not think i was cool, nor would i think they were.
> 
> but you and your buddy with the heil hitler tattoos were just two peas in a pod.


Someone shows me a hh tat and explains what that dumb shit means i call them out as a pos and tell them to kick rocks.

You play golf with racists. Then finish the round with them after finding out. And say nothing.



UncleBuck said:


> i mean, i was playing some golf today. dude i was playing with hit a shitty shot on the 6th hole. i said "it could be worse, we could be up there on that roof" pointing to a guy shingling a roof. he started talking about "those hispanics" playing "their mexican music" and working without insurance. i assured him that any contractor who got the contract to build those houses has to have workman's comp, and never said a word to him for the rest of the round.
> .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Hansen was about 175% high


demonstrably incorrect.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> He used to drag their shit over here all the time. Now that you've mentioned it, I realize he hasn't brought it up in some time. He must of gotten spanked for it. Or he realized he was giving himself away.


Didn't yall ban him at one point?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> You play golf with racists.


we were randomly paired.

you chose to go fishing with your buddy who had the heil hitler tattoo because you thought he was a cool guy.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> we were randomly paired.
> 
> you chose to go fishing with your buddy who had the heil hitler tattoo because you thought he was a cool guy.


You finished the round after you found out.

I go fishing, find out afterwards and immediately confront it, tolerating its presence no longer.

I guess the difference is that I have a spine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I have a spine.


and multiple white supremacist buddies, too.

here's a good example of your spine in action:



twostrokenut said:


> There was another guy that worked there in my department. For 3 years. One fine day a couple walked by and the girl was white and the guy was black. He said "that shit made him sick". I said what makes you sick and he said "blacks and whites shouldn't mix" like that. I told him the chances he is pure white is slim


"calm down, hess. the chances that he is a pure aryan are slim!"

profiles in courage.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

Floatation is easy and groovy, even a jellyfish would agree to that; but the jellyfish been floating so long lord dont got a bone in his jelly back-Jimi

I guess internet fake confrontation is easier than irl random golfers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Floatation is easy and groovy, even a jellyfish would agree to that; but the jellyfish been floating so long lord dont got a bone in his jelly back-Jimi
> 
> I guess internet fake confrontation is easier than irl random golfers.


i spent all of an hour with a random person, realized he was racist, and never said a word to him again.

you spent years and years and years working with and befriending white supremacists and neo-nazis and decided they were cool people to go fishing with.

LOL


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

The rest of that work story was a good read. Dude got his. My spine. Decent thread too where this was all already discussed ad nausea. Troll likes vomit tho.

Any how its been boring as always Randy.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL @ trying to pick a fight with bill nye. you can't even win a fight against me, neo-nazi.
> 
> View attachment 3918766





UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3918768





UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3918769





UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3918772


Nice meltdown btw.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Nice meltdown btw.


thanks. i wasn't sure that you would acknowledge your own meltdown like that, but good on you. running off and immediately deleting all your posts on that site and all your youtube videos and all your youtube comments was quite the spectacular meltdown on your part.

the best part though was where you tried to deny it was you and said some other 'twostrokenut' who moved from south carolina to california just randomly decided to delete all his posts 6 months after making them independent of me finding them.

reminds me of when desert dude tried to go from calling me a doxxing snitch for outing him as a cop to then denying that it was even him that i found despite my thorough trail of evidence.

you racist assholes sure are dumb and you hate when people like me point it out. makes you all bitter and resentful.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

Funny you mentioned desert dude. You and he went at it for a while. Idk if he was a cop, no clue. Didnt see that dox. He doxxed you though and its still here lingering. Wait, lemme search.....yep still there.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks. i wasn't sure that you would acknowledge your own meltdown like that, but good on you. running off and immediately deleting all your posts on that site and all your youtube videos and all your youtube comments was quite the spectacular meltdown on your part.
> 
> the best part though was where you tried to deny it was you and said some other 'twostrokenut' who moved from south carolina to california just randomly decided to delete all his posts 6 months after making them independent of me finding them.
> 
> ...


You're Susan rice, congrats.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Funny you mentioned desert dude. You and he went at it for a while. Idk if he was a cop, no clue. Didnt see that dox. He doxxed you though and its still here lingering. Wait, lemme search.....yep still there.


cops have access to more doxxing tools than the rest of us. all i had to do was google "desert dude".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> You're Susan rice, congrats.


this is hilarious. i see people like you on twitter who are certain that obama is going to jail for this non-existent wiretap. i laugh heartily.

i honestly can't believe that anyone would base their beliefs on the tweets of an elderly racist with dementia.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 4, 2017)

Democrats as well.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> _"After all, William Sanford Nye’s scientific bona fides consists of an undergraduate degree in mechanical engineering from Cornell, and a stint at Boeing. But you can be anything you want on television, and in the late 1980s, hard at work pursuing a career in comedy, Nye landed a recurring bit as Bill Nye “the Science Guy” on Almost Live!, a Seattle-area sketch-comedy television show, and a role as Christopher Lloyd’s laboratory sidekick on Back to the Future: The Animated Series. Nye then leveraged that success into his namesake PBS Kids show, Bill Nye the Science Guy, which from 1993 to 1998 filmed 100 half-hour episodes, each focused on a particular topic (dinosaurs, buoyancy, germs, &c.) and accompanied by a parody soundtrack (e.g., Episode 75, on invertebrates: “Crawl Away,” by “S. Khar Go” — a parody of “Runaway” by Janet Jackson). Somehow, because of this, Nye is now the go-to authority on exoplanets and dark matter and whether we are living in a computer simulation — and, of course, environmental policy. "_


What's your point, skidmark? You take that to mean climate change is a hoax?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 3918780


Richard Lindzen? Bought and paid for science misinformer Richard Lindzen. The same Richard Lindzen who as recently as 2001 questioned smoking as a proven cause of cancer (follow the money, dumbfuck -- what does the tobacco industry and the fossil fuel industry have in common? Deep pockets and a proven record of funding fake science -- often using the same whore scientists!) Google the motherfucker, skidmark. You're a simpleton, ripe for the pickin'!

_Lindzen’s arguments are a greatest-hits of climate denial, repeatedly and effectively disproved for years. He uses these easily dismissed arguments to defend what’s left of the academic integrity of Wei-Hock “Willie” Soon against questions raised by members of Congress, who heard testimony from Soon without disclosure that he was being paid by fossil-fuel interests._
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/climate-nexus/lindzen-cites-debunked-science_b_6812356.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> (follow the money, dumbfuck -- what does the tobacco industry and the fossil fuel industry have in common? Deep pockets and a proven record of funding fake science -- often using the same whore scientists!


they even used the same fucking proaganda mill - the heartland institute - and still these dumb fucking bigots can't put two and two together.

it's the saddest thing i've ever fucking seen. these dumb fucking bigots.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> they even used the same fucking proaganda mill - the heartland institute - and still these dumb fucking bigots can't put two and two together.
> 
> it's the saddest thing i've ever fucking seen. these dumb fucking bigots.


The easily grifted, will be grifted. They'd be embarrassed if they had even half a clue.


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> My Peavy classics are good to go. If your dick worked I might suck it too but you're old and angry so chances are its just a pisser anymore.


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Peavey Classics. Fake amps HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Even Skynyrd had Marshall chasses in their Peavy amp cabs!!!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Peavey Classics. Fake amps HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Even Skynyrd had Marshall chasses in their Peavy amp cabs!!!


i have an old peavy from the 80s.. it sounds amazing. my best amp is my orange half stack


----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Richard Lindzen? Bought and paid for science misinformer Richard Lindzen. The same Richard Lindzen who as recently as 2001 questioned smoking as a proven cause of cancer (follow the money, dumbfuck -- what does the tobacco industry and the fossil fuel industry have in common? Deep pockets and a proven record of funding fake science -- often using the same whore scientists!) Google the motherfucker, skidmark. You're a simpleton, ripe for the pickin'!
> 
> _Lindzen’s arguments are a greatest-hits of climate denial, repeatedly and effectively disproved for years. He uses these easily dismissed arguments to defend what’s left of the academic integrity of Wei-Hock “Willie” Soon against questions raised by members of Congress, who heard testimony from Soon without disclosure that he was being paid by fossil-fuel interests._
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/climate-nexus/lindzen-cites-debunked-science_b_6812356.html


What tobacco and big oil have in common is government. Rex Tillerson supported carbon credits and cutting emissions for example. Big tobacco supports the FDA to regulate the dog fuck shit out of the single biggest lung cancer prevention in the world. Vaping. Meanwhile England pays for vapes with insurance and points out the science that its 95% safer than smoking.

Tell me oh wise one, what percentage of climate science research is funded by government?







What was that about dumbfuck money?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> the single biggest lung cancer prevention in the world. Vaping.


or maybe not smoking.

but still LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Sorry about your dick old timer.


since liberals live longer than conservatives and are all around healthier individuals, impotency is far more likely to occur among a conservative like you than a liberal like him. especially with the opioid addictions plaguing deeply red, rural areas of the country.

and let's not forget the demographic that pills for limp dick syndrome aim at: older, whiter, wealthier demographics. pure GOP stomping ground.

they wouldn't waste their time and money advertising to old white folks if the ROI wasn't there.

so LEL


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> or maybe not smoking.
> 
> but still LOL


Let's not forget the cost savings to healthcare from lung and heart related issues. People want their nicotine. I bet you are smoking a cigarette right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> What tobacco and big oil have in common is government.


well that. they are both regulated by the government to some degree. but i think he was pointing to the disinformation and fake science campaigns both attempt through the exact same propaganda mills like the heartland institute.

you just admitted that smoking causes cancer with your little iVAPE crusade. the same propaganda mill that tried to convince dumb bigots like you that smoking doesn't cause cancer is currently trying to convince you that global warming is a hoax, and if it isn't, it's natural, and if it's not natural, then it's still good anyway.

you'd have to be stupider than shit, and i mean a really, really dumb bigot, not to see how you are getting played by the exact same fucking propaganda mill as 20 years ago. so fucking dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Except you and FuckerStuper aren't liberals, you're leftists.
> 
> I've got a new baby son on the way, how are you and the Mrs. fairing out on your endeavor to have children? Cuz your leftist dick works and all.


12 weeks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Let's not forget the cost savings to healthcare from lung and heart related issues. People want their nicotine. I bet you are smoking a cigarette right now.


but the heartland institute says smoking doesn't do that to you. 

and who am i to believe? 97% of doctors and physicians, or the heartland institute?


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> well that. they are both regulated by the government to some degree. but i think he was pointing to the disinformation and fake science campaigns both attempt through the exact same propaganda mills like the heartland institute.
> 
> you just admitted that smoking causes cancer with your little iVAPE crusade. the same propaganda mill that tried to convince dumb bigots like you that smoking doesn't cause cancer is currently trying to convince you that global warming is a hoax, and if it isn't, it's natural, and if it's not natural, then it's still good anyway.
> 
> you'd have to be stupider than shit, and i mean a really, really dumb bigot, not to see how you are getting played by the exact same fucking propaganda mill as 20 years ago. so fucking dumb.


Your socialist medicine role model England is on my "little" ivape crusade. Showing a little fiscal conservatism there to boot as the ambulances circle round and round the blocks waiting for rooms to come open.

Math is just a fact and you deal with it poorly. Smoking causes lung cancer but non smokers get lung cancer and some smokers do not.
How long have you been smoking and do you have lung cancer?

Climate models are off by a factor of at least 3 and using electronics feedback equations for climate feedbacks leaves out a variable for time.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> but the heartland institute says smoking doesn't do that to you.
> 
> and who am i to believe? 97% of doctors and physicians, or the heartland institute?


Obviously you believe Axle Rose and the Heartland. Your are a late 30's smoker. 

LULZ

Richard Lindzen and William Happer are a part of the 97% climate consensus because they believe human activities contribute to the earth's warming.

LULZ.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> non smokers get lung cancer and some smokers do not.


what theory are you trying to advance here given that smokers, even those who iVAPE, get cancer at rates far higher than non-smokers?

is sewing disinformation your edgy and subversive way of being cool? like with iVAPE?

if so, lame.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> human activities contribute to the earth's warming.


not according to the heartland institute.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not according to the heartland institute.


That was your topic. Mine was actually Dick Lindzen correcting non-scientist Bill Nye on what drives the Gulf Stream and now here you are.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 5, 2017)

This is warped...and full of secret memes.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 5, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> What tobacco and big oil have in common is government. Rex Tillerson supported carbon credits and cutting emissions for example. Big tobacco supports the FDA to regulate the dog fuck shit out of the single biggest lung cancer prevention in the world. Vaping. Meanwhile England pays for vapes with insurance and points out the science that its 95% safer than smoking.
> 
> Tell me oh wise one, what percentage of climate science research is funded by government?
> 
> ...


Odd. Not one mention of your hero and the central character in the thread you started (and then quickly ran away from, apparently). You know, Richard Lindzen? Deflect much? Your entire initial argument, as flawed as it is as an _Appeal to Authority_, did completely rely on Richard Fucking Lindzen. What happened? You're fucking adorable.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 5, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> That was your topic. Mine was actually Dick Lindzen


Yet Lindzen was absent from your reply to mine. You never have a topic, skidmark -- just a series of disconnected and illogical rants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Yet Lindzen was absent from your reply to mine. You never have a topic, skidmark -- just a series of disconnected and illogical rants.


 not to mention inveterate lying, propaganda, and disinformation in support of his neo-nazi views.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not to mention inveterate lying, propaganda, and disinformation in support of his neo-nazi views.


Climate denier <=> >=< holocaust denier.

Terrible strategy. Stay facist though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Climate denier <=> >=< holocaust denier.
> 
> Terrible strategy. Stay facist though.


well, you do claim that nazis were liberals instead of far right wing nationalists, so there's really no limit to what type of revisionist or denialist history you will espouse.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> well, you do claim that nazis were liberals instead of far right wing nationalists, so there's really no limit to what type of revisionist or denialist history you will espouse.


Nazis were leftists, like yourself. Opposite of classic liberals. Soviet communists with a national scope and a racist flair.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Nazis were leftists


lol.

you are a pathetic piece of shit.

i hope whoever is paying you to attempt to spread your retarded neo-nazi propaganda gets their money back.

you suck at this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2017)

There are a lot of things we still don't know. It's pretty obvious that humans have an impact on global warming, but the true long term effects are not all known. For example, if you look at natural cycles, we are due for another "little ice age". If that's the case, some global warming might hit the spot in the future. 
Or not. 
We really don't know. It might even speed up the natural cycle, which probably wouldn't be a good thing. 

It's a lot like the US economy. Economists act like they know what's going to happen, but we are in uncharted territory. When financial advisors say "past performance is no guarantee of future performance", they are serious and you should listen. 
Past performance doesn't mean squat when our economy is in an unknown state.


----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 5, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Nazis were leftists


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 6, 2017)

ha ha. real talk; 
Does Donald Trump Know How to Read?


----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 6, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3919882


The count having a blood drive.

They aren't really of two minds. They don't seem to have anxiety over any disconnect. There is disconnect. The nation is being locomoted by neofacists now instead of neolibrals. If they are the head certainly we , the body are in disagreement and anxiety over it. At least we realize now that are leaders don't represent our best interest. Where as with the neolibrals, people thought we where making progress. Look at the charts u.s.a. is libral right wing but our presidents have been authoritarian right wing. Yet more and more people are identifing as having social Democratic or more libral or more left wing views. Left wing and liberal people end up voting for right wing candidates because they want to vote for the democrat or the change candidates.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


mnt dew is fake sun drop


----------



## SneekyNinja (Apr 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Thats anti-Soda-metic...

Haven't the Dews suffered enough?


----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Cruise missiles aren't hands, silly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)

I Want to Break Up


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921159


we know, You're white.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> we know, You're white.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921160


and trash, got it.
#trashpigeon
#plainmilk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921209


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3921483



Saw some good ones on Twitter today, white cuck down, desert Nordstrom, a few good emoluments, lmao.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921209


It's crazy how morbid and perverted the right-wing chain emails are for people who are supposed to be God-fearing Christians defending family values. Odd that liberals are labeled as emotional bleeding hearts and humanitarian/environmentalist hippies but also labeled evil and subversive by people on the right trying to claim moral superiority. The right literally doesn't give a shit about people, as if people are not the central concern of any society.


----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921734


Always knew you were a TrumptyDumpty.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921734


So you are part of the 35% still approving the Titanic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3921771


wrong jacket .
and the bird is obviously attacking him


----------



## HAF2 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 10, 2017)

D528 said:


>


fact check?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 11, 2017)

....................../´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\..


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 13, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> fact check?


yep .Actually i been watching it all go down lol.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 13, 2017)

D528 said:


> yep .Actually i been watching it all go down lol.


Hillary sending sarin gas to syria??


----------



## D528 (Apr 13, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Hillary sending sarin gas to syria??


dont even ask me . you said was phoney, prove it ...


----------



## D528 (Apr 13, 2017)

lol


----------



## D528 (Apr 13, 2017)

lol


----------



## D528 (Apr 13, 2017)

woop's i broke the rule ....Memes only ! I hang my head low.....


----------



## PCXV (Apr 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3923769


Why are you a Nazi?


----------



## PCXV (Apr 13, 2017)

D528 said:


> dont even ask me . you said was phoney, prove it ...


You/the meme made the original claim. Evidence is required for a claim to be credible. Do you believe everything you can't verifiably disprove?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Why are you a Nazi?


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 13, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Why are you a Nazi?


Ready for a nightmare or three?


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 13, 2017)

D528 said:


> dont even ask me . you said was phoney, prove it ...


i can't. i didn't say it wasn't true but i doubt it is. the Hillary/gas part sounds far fetched. and it's also clearly propaganda even if most of it is true.
ok show me the tv footage of the news lady exposing whatever.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i can't. i didn't say it wasn't true but i doubt it is. the Hillary/gas part sounds far fetched. and it's also clearly propaganda even if most of it is true.
> ok show me the tv footage of the news lady exposing whatever.


i reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally dontknow on the sarin . but i odnt think sarin was used .I tend to think what hearsh says is true maybe. soemthing along those lines.


----------



## D528 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 14, 2017)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppotism at its finest ! youll juts have to imagine the meme since mots mine dont post. lol.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 14, 2017)

D528 said:


> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppotism at its finest ! youll juts have to imagine the meme since mots mine dont post. lol.


Fuck all Trump's men.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 17, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Fuck all Trump's men.


and women dont forget


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


OMFG, just for that, I'm posting the link to my song, "Sean Hannity Must Die." Buy my record or you're goin' to HELL!!!

Sean Hannity Must Die


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


I have stolen and used this pic. Cropped out the dead space but left the visual impact.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Stroker (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Stroker (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Stroker (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Stroker (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 17, 2017)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 3926592


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 19, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3927499


Looks like a bunch you'd fit right in with.


----------



## D528 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3927826


You coming to the bbq bro?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You coming to the bbq bro?


*LOL*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You coming to the bbq bro?



I'm still on probation.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's this saturday


The weather is supposed to be really nice. Fire one up for me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm still on probation.


Felony? Cause i know how fucked felony probation is. most heads leave prison on parole though

But, you really should come to one of these upcoming Q's so i can hear both sides. I've even told doublejj to his face: no way!

Anyways, would be nice to meet you sometime


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Felony? Cause i know how fucked felony probation is.
> 
> But, you really should come one of these upcoming Q's so i can hear both sides. I've even told doublejj to his face: no way!
> 
> Anyways, would be nice to meet you sometime



Felony "desk probation". I'm long past having to report to anyone. I confirm my address and phone number online, once a month. It's all rather pointless, at this point. As long as I don't get arrested for anything I'm all good.

JJ has offered me an open invite. I'm eager to accept it, one of these days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You could squash the shit this weekend. Just sayin



Gonna take the boy out fishin'. 

I hear ya though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 20, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Felony "desk probation". I'm long past having to report to anyone. I confirm my address and phone number online, once a month. It's all rather pointless, at this point. As long as I don't get arrested for anything I'm all good.
> 
> JJ has offered me an open invite. I'm eager to accept it, one of these days.


 Jj said he was gunna uppercut you when he sees you. I told him that wasn't a good idea because you have a big ass head. He said he'll take that into consideration then he walked away.


----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Apr 21, 2017)

Tough week for the altright\neo-nazis







I lost my job.....








I lost my kids....









I lost an aircraft carrier, and my mind......


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 21, 2017)

Breaking: Alex Jones, sean hannity and bill O'Reilly start new show," insanity factor"


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 21, 2017)

What do you get when you cross these two?











Spoiler: Spoiler



grandkids


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 22, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm still on probation.


Is not eating bbq'd food one of your probation conditions?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is not eating bbq'd food one of your probation conditions?



Being around drug use is.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 22, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Being around drug use is.


You missed your chance to gather more information.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You missed your chance to gather more information.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 22, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3929619


----------



## budman111 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Bear420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 1, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 1, 2017)

Trump is writing history as we speak: 


"If donald Jackson had been around a little later the civil war would have never happened. He was a very tough man, with a big heart, and many people don't know this but, he had very large hands, some of the biggest. And you see, he was very upset with soros and Hillary, in regards to what was going on with the civil war."


----------



## heckler73 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 3, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3935903 View attachment 3935904



We should get married.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3935903 View attachment 3935904


lol!

Poor bastard needs a hobby, I mean other than hanging around the precinct sniffing soiled uniforms, tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## esh dov ets (May 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> lol!
> 
> Poor bastard needs a hobby, I mean other than hanging around the precinct sniffing soiled uniforms, tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> View attachment 3935915


that's clearly ableist discrimination or ableism. also classist


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> We should get married.


Nobody marries AT&T users


----------



## esh dov ets (May 4, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 4, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3936130


i guess stand up for what you believe in even if it is riots and men attacking women


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i guess stand up for what you believe in even if it is riots and men attacking women



Equal rights and all.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nobody marries AT&T users


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 4, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


Now that looks like a somewhat dignified older ugly man. Add orange skin and a ridiculous yet hilarious hair flap and you'd have an undignified older ugly man.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Now that looks like a somewhat dignified older ugly man. Add orange skin and a ridiculous yet hilarious hair flap and you'd have an undignified older ugly man.


yeah. but weird because i didn't post that.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 4, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> yeah. but weird because i didn't post that.


WTF? How'd that happen? I quoted Bear420. Spooky.


----------



## D528 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2017)

Trump voters who are going to lose their health care???


----------



## budman111 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 8, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (May 8, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3939133


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3939133


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3939135



I LOVE this one.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (May 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I LOVE this one.


----------



## budman111 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 9, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3939133


This sad old thing is back?

LOL!

Reported as paid spammer.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 10, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I LOVE this one.


bad press is still press


UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3939135


----------



## esh dov ets (May 10, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3939195


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 10, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3930038


They spelled "Danny" with an O for some reason...hmm.

Regardless, you should probably take the hint, do us all a favor, and remove yourself from this planet.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 10, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> They spelled "Danny" with an O for some reason...hmm.
> 
> Regardless, you should probably take the hint, do *us all* a favor, and remove yourself from this planet.


"Us all" = just you. _Still_ stalking Wax across the site, I see. Embarrassing. When he talked with that chick he must've really cut you *deep.*



Your incessant (and cringeworthy) jock-riding worked out well for you a couple months ago, eh?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 10, 2017)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 10, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> "Us all" = just you. _Still_ stalking Wax across the site, I see. Embarrassing. When he talked with that chick he must've really cut you *deep.*
> 
> View attachment 3939897
> 
> ...


I'm 99.9999% certain you either got that entire first part backwords or don't know wtf you're talking about. 
Probably the latter, seems to be a trend with you.

Yeah must have worked nicely since I'm still awaiting my "imminent" banning, huh?


----------



## Big_Lou (May 10, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm 99.9999% certain you either got that entire first part backwords or don't know wtf you're talking about.
> Probably the latter, seems to be a trend with you.


Poor kid, lol....



*backwards


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 10, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (May 10, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm 99.9999% certain you either got that entire first part backwords or don't know wtf you're talking about.
> Probably the latter, seems to be a trend with you.
> 
> Yeah must have worked nicely since I'm still awaiting my "imminent" banning, huh?


Its Lou's backwards way of making friends


----------



## Big_Lou (May 10, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


>





budman111 said:


> Its Lou's backwards way of making friends


----------



## budman111 (May 10, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3939911
> 
> View attachment 3939910


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


----------



## budman111 (May 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3939919


----------



## esh dov ets (May 10, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> They spelled "Danny" with an O for some reason...hmm.
> 
> Regardless, you should probably take the hint, do us all a favor, and remove yourself from this planet.


it's donny as in donald. don't know what you are on about.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 10, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> it's donny as in donald. don't know what you are on about.


Pay no mind, he/it's simply another mindless alt-right kid that is told what to think/post.

Also, he's pissy/obsessed because another young dude 'took' his e-girlfriend away. LOL You can't make this shit up....


----------



## Snooty (May 10, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oswizzle (May 11, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> this is for most of the pussies in here. enjoy, cocksmokers!



You mad, bro?


----------



## visajoe1 (May 12, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> You mad, bro?


not at all, you? i laugh at you guys, its free comedy.

here is Diane Feinstein on video replying to a question about trump and russia evidence. of course, CNN doesnt run these headlines, they just keep on pushin national enquirer like "news" lol. the left is so brain damaged its encroaching sad territory

http://vidmax.com/video/156572-FINALLY-Top-Democrat-Admits-There-Is-No-Evidence-of-Pres-Trump-Colluding-with-Russia-to-Steal-the-Election-from-Hillary-Clinton


----------



## Justin-case (May 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> not at all, you? i laugh at you guys, its free comedy.
> 
> here is Diane Feinstein on video replying to a question about trump and russia evidence. of course, CNN doesnt run these headlines, they just keep on pushin national enquirer like "news" lol. the left is so brain damaged its encroaching sad territory
> 
> http://vidmax.com/video/156572-FINALLY-Top-Democrat-Admits-There-Is-No-Evidence-of-Pres-Trump-Colluding-with-Russia-to-Steal-the-Election-from-Hillary-Clinton



Yep, you mad, and you grow mids.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 12, 2017)

you come up with that all by yourself? impressive. ill put a star by your name for today. good job sport! lol


----------



## Justin-case (May 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you come up with that all by yourself? impressive. ill put a star by your name for today. good job sport! lol



I'm bored, tell me a burger joke....


----------



## visajoe1 (May 12, 2017)

i got last word.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you come up with that all by yourself?


No, we all think you're kinda cunty.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> I'm bored, tell me a burger joke....



I rubbed my balls on your Jumbo Jack.


----------



## Justin-case (May 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> i got last word.



Haha, what's the punch line?


----------



## visajoe1 (May 12, 2017)

still got last word.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I rubbed my balls on your Jumbo Jack.


what balls?


----------



## Justin-case (May 12, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I rubbed my balls on your Jumbo Jack.



You definitely are a joke, this site's joke.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

im still winning. keep up losers.


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> still got last word.



Word of the day: Mangina; as in visa Joe has a large mangina


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Haha, what's the punch line?



Uppercut.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

shout to my dude fdd. its been a while since i stopped by this barrel to fuck with the fish, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what balls?


----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

whats next justin? im rubber you're glue? damn you're weak.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> shout to my dude fdd. its been a while since i stopped by this barrel to fuck with the fish, lol



The waters are poisoned here. Make sure you catch and release.


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Uppercut.



Is that some kind of gas station sandwich?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> shout to my dude fdd. its been a while since i stopped by this barrel to fuck with the fish, lol


Yeah, man.

You guys can compare hamburgers and shit!


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> shout to my dude fdd. its been a while since i stopped by this barrel to fuck with the fish, lol



You can't hang, comesolo.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Is that some kind of gas station sandwich?



Yes.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> this is for most of the pussies in here. enjoy, cocksmokers!


people who flip burgers for a living do not get to call anyone else a cuck.


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> people who flip burgers for a living do not get to call anyone else a cuck.



Cuck.


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Cuck.


Fgr2blk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Cuck.


Will you ever get 'your' site back?


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> whats next justin? im rubber you're glue? damn you're weak.


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> i got last word.


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Will you ever get 'your' site back?


They took away his mod status right after he banned me, and then abandonconflict, when we (UB, abc) called him out for pretending to be a female on a pot site for likes. He was upset because we kept bringing up old threads where he made racist remarks.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> They took away his mod status right after he banned me, and then abandonconflict, when we (UB, abc) called him out for pretending to be a female on a pot site for likes. He was upset because we kept bringing up old threads where he made racist remarks.


sounds just like the majority of the folks in here. liberal, confused, angry, emotional, and need approval from others for survival. fuckin sad


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Will you ever get 'your' site back?



I've never had a site.


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> sounds just like the majority of the folks in here. liberal, confused, angry, emotional, and need approval from others for survival. fuckin sad


Those are all very good descriptions of fdd. Glad you finally decided to stop being a pussy and add something of context.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> They took away his mod status right after he banned me, and then abandonconflict, when we (UB, abc) called him out for pretending to be a female on a pot site for likes. He was upset because we kept bringing up old threads where he made racist remarks.



Didn't take long for you to get back on the dope. Like 2 hours. Just kys.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> Those are all very good descriptions of fdd. Glad you finally decided to stop being a pussy and add something of context.


typical lib. using the efforts of others (my line in this case) to benefit themselves. ironically, most of you all work for folks like me and fdd. we win! lol


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> typical lib. using the efforts of others (my line in this case) to benefit themselves. ironically, most of you all work for folks like me and fdd. we win! lol



But, you guys/ sheskunk both work in the food service industry. Have you considered suicide?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> we win! lol


Free hamburgers isn't winning


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> typical lib. using the efforts of others (my line in this case) to benefit themselves. ironically, most of you all work for folks like me and fdd. we win! lol


Typical repub, never recognizing the hypocrisy in his own statement while making baseless accusations about things he knows nothing about. Any more cut/copy/pastes from breitbart "news" you would like to share today? I haven't had a good laugh yet this morning.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Free hamburgers isn't winning


your statement makes zero sense. care to give it another shot champ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)

http://jezebel.com/melissa-mccarthy-was-zooming-around-midtown-as-sean-spi-1795169622#_ga=2.103208070.765283707.1494652743-679698051.1490706969


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3941483





visajoe1 said:


> typical lib. using the efforts of others (my line in this case) to benefit themselves. ironically, most of you all work for folks like me and fdd. we win! lol


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> typical lib. using the efforts of others (my line in this case) to benefit themselves. ironically, most of you all work for folks like me and fdd. we win! lol


you guys both flip burgers. tell another cool story, red hat.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you guys both flip burgers. tell another cool story, red hat.



I got promoted to drive thru order taker. I got a cool headset and everything.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I got promoted to drive thru order taker. I got a cool headset and everything.


----------



## Billiam76 (May 14, 2017)

Under the Democrats; man exploits man...........
Under the Republicans it is exactly the opposite......


----------



## Billiam76 (May 14, 2017)

Taxation _with_ representation isn't so hot, either!


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2017)

President Trump isn’t going to like this. Journalist Patrick Züst noticed something funny when he googled “donald trump office.” Can you spot it? It’s not exactly subtle.


----------



## SneekyNinja (May 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> President Trump isn’t going to like this. Journalist Patrick Züst noticed something funny when he googled “donald trump office.” Can you spot it? It’s not exactly subtle.


They've photoshopped out the "People also search for:" part.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## sixstring2112 (May 14, 2017)

batshit crazy ^^^^^^


----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)

sixstring2112 said:


> batshit crazy ^^^^^^



Nope, Maxine waters didn't call the Russians either. But, she has called for Trump's impeachment, repeatedly.


----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2017)




----------



## sixstring2112 (May 14, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 14, 2017)

sixstring2112 said:


> View attachment 3942187


_You_? A racist? Nah. Can't be.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 14, 2017)

Billiam76 said:


> Under the Democrats; man exploits man...........
> Under the Republicans it is exactly the opposite......


----------



## esh dov ets (May 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> President Trump isn’t going to like this. Journalist Patrick Züst noticed something funny when he googled “donald trump office.” Can you spot it? It’s not exactly subtle.


it doesn't show trump but it shows putin. is that the thing?


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2017)

sixstring2112 said:


> batshit crazy ^^^^^^


still stuck on fake news. eh?

no wonder you get outwitted by fucking klansmen.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> still stuck on fake news. eh?
> 
> no wonder you get outwitted by fucking klansmen.


Is this where we dance buddy?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2017)

sixstring2112 said:


> Is this where we dance buddy?


what was the racist meme you posted which was so racist it had to be deleted?


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what was the racist meme you posted which was so racist it had to be deleted?


I guess you are the only one allowed to use the "N" word on the site.so sorry cant post it again. Maybe you can?


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 14, 2017)

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!*

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *


----------



## Big_Lou (May 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> not trying to be a white flour nagger just sayin


Too late.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3942518



Here? The films that made Eastwood famous were filmed in Spain, derp. That is when the term, spaghetti western was born.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 14, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> spaghetti.


He knows allllllll about it, dude....


----------



## Big_Lou (May 14, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Here? The films that made Eastwood famous were filmed in Spain, derp. That is when the term, spaghetti western was born.


Never was a big Clint fan, but how about Sergio's go-to players, am I right?


----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> He knows allllllll about it, dude....
> 
> View attachment 3942522


Lol, I'm imagining the good, the bad, and the ugly soundtrack in the background of this hotdog gif.


----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Never was a big Clint fan, but how about Sergio's go-to players, am I right?
> 
> View attachment 3942525
> View attachment 3942526



Fonda and cleif I recognize right off the bat. Man, they made some great flicks.


----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Never was a big Clint fan, but how about Sergio's go-to players, am I right?
> 
> View attachment 3942525
> View attachment 3942526



I didn't see you snuck in harmonica (Bronson)


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 14, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Fonda and cleif I recognize right off the bat. Man, they made some great flicks.


----------



## Justin-case (May 14, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3942528



I said, they made some great flicks.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 14, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> I said, they made some great flicks.


Benedict Arnold had some friends too


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 14, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Benedict Arnold had some friends too


Really? Protest a stupid war or collude with an adversarial geopolitical rival in an attack on the very foundation of our democracy. Trump is more Benedict Arnold than Fonda by a long shot, dumdum.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2017)

spaghetti (noodle) western.

get it? becuase arctic is impotent. his dick doesn't work.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 15, 2017)

*"Incestuous pedophiles of a feather...."*

* *
* *


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2017)

gonnagro said:


> What? You're a fucking moron.


no, you are.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 15, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3942994


----------



## Big_Lou (May 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 17, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (May 17, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3943981


when al gore was born, CO2 PPM was around 325. 

now it's over 400 PPM.

that hasn't happened in the last 800,000+ years.

coincidence, right?

jew hater.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> when al gore was born, CO2 PPM was around 325.
> 
> now it's over 400 PPM.
> 
> ...


Bears like CO2 lol!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Bears like CO2 lol!


who pays you to post retarded conspiracy theories about global warming?

you know it's real and happening, right?

i guess maybe you're just dumb and not on anyone's payroll. that would be the only other way to explain it. i'm guessing you blame it on a jewish conspiracy or something.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> who pays you to post retarded conspiracy theories about global warming?
> 
> you know it's real and happening, right?
> 
> i guess maybe you're just dumb and not on anyone's payroll. that would be the only other way to explain it. i'm guessing you blame it on a jewish conspiracy or something.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3943986


how fucking stupid.

explain the dramatic rise in temperature and CO2 without invoking human activities.

thanks, jew-hater.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how fucking stupid.
> 
> explain the dramatic rise in temperature and CO2 without invoking human activities.
> 
> thanks, jew-hater.


1 degree Celsius rise in +/- 140 years isn't dramatic.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> 1 degree Celsius rise in +/- 140 years isn't dramatic.
> View attachment 3943988


a change of 1 degree celsius takes thousands of years.

that's dramatic.

even more dramatic is the rise in [email protected] to 400+ PPM. hasn't done that for 800,000+ years.

that's even more dramatic.

are you paid to spam this shit or just fucking dumb?


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> a change of 1 degree celsius takes thousands of years.
> 
> that's dramatic.
> 
> ...


You suffer from limiting your choices in life.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

I grew up in the village I live in now, never thought I would ever see a drought here.
Well, it's been the dryest its been in over 100 years here, this past year.
We now have level 4 water restrictions.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 17, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3943986


----------



## esh dov ets (May 17, 2017)

Pussy Riot - Make America Great Again





BAD HOMBRES, NASTY WOMEN (ft. "Weird Al" Yankovic)


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> You suffer from limiting your choices in life.


either you are shit stupid and actually don't believe that human actions are causing dramatic climate change, or you are paid to deny it.


----------



## WaxPayne (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (May 18, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


I don't know which is worse; that mullet, or the phallic hot dog. 

As my daughter would say... "ew".


----------



## Big_Lou (May 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I hurt you baaaaaaad, eh? Anus still bleeding? Poor old fella....


Good morning Lou, new friends?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I hurt you baaaaaaad, eh? Anus still bleeding? Poor old fella....


Another day, another bleeding anus...


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> I presume he is the village idiot/rapist?



So is this a sock where you pretend to not be a disgruntled Trumper?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> I presume he is the village idiot/rapist?


Nope, you're describing our new president...


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> Trump = Politician, Politician = Trump.



Yep, dumb cuck, lmao.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 19, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Good morning Lou, new friends?


I mean, I understand the poor old failure is HOT under the collar after his (latest) asshole reaming - my cock IS large - but Bert as a nazi? Laaaaammmmmeeeeee. 

Poor snitch, what would the site be without him? He simply couldn't get my (daddy's) attention any other way....


----------



## Big_Lou (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> Do you vote?


Of course, retard.


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> LOL , only retards vote! sucker!



Yep, you should avoid voting next election cycle.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 19, 2017)

flerp said:


>


I'll now take me leave from entertaining this depraved redneck ('starve a troll/feed the community') ~ catch you on the next alt, enjoy what little time you've got!


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> And you should have stuck in at English!



What's that? I'm afraid I don't speak nazi, please translate to English, retard.


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> In English it translates to all voters are suckers who think politicians are Elected...



Hhahahahahahahahahzhah, you really thought Trump was different, too funny.

Yep, if you could avoid voting next cycle, we'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> Overtime at school for you son.



Sorry multi tasking, I can't dedicate my full attention on trumptards like you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

Uncle_Lou said:


> Jeez, give it a rest, you butt hurt or what?


I knew it was only a matter of time until you said "butt hurt". "Snowflake" is next... 

How ordinary and predictable...


----------



## Big_Lou (May 19, 2017)

Heyyyyy, where did it GO?

Gone _*already*_? (deep sigh)


Spoiler


----------



## D528 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 20, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3945890


That's funny!


----------



## Snooty (May 20, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (May 20, 2017)

​


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

*#AMERICA FIRST

 *


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

*WE DO NOT BOW TO SAUDI KINGS!

WE CURTSY TO THEM





*


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (May 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


nail on head


----------



## esh dov ets (May 22, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3946936


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 22, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3946936


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## tstick (May 23, 2017)

WTF is he into now?


Please caption this....I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## tstick (May 24, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2017)

LOL. 
if i was meeting the pope this is how id expect my family to dress also






the pope is loving it


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> LOL.
> if i was meeting the pope this is how id expect my family to dress also
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2017)

tstick said:


> WTF is he into now?
> 
> 
> Please caption this....I don't even know where to begin!


moths attracted to light


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 24, 2017)

tstick said:


> WTF is he into now?
> 
> 
> Please caption this....I don't even know where to begin!


Three idiots touch hot globe in contest for front row tickets to Wednesday Night's clitorectomies and beheadings?


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> LOL.
> if i was meeting the pope this is how id expect my family to dress also
> 
> 
> ...


Overdress much? The Pope is not impressed.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 24, 2017)

tstick said:


> WTF is he into now?
> 
> 
> Please caption this....I don't even know where to begin!


Number of idiots required to screw on a light globe proven to equal three


----------



## tstick (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> LOL.
> if i was meeting the pope this is how id expect my family to dress also
> 
> 
> ...


The Brides of Dracula


----------



## WaxPayne (May 24, 2017)

tstick said:


> WTF is he into now?
> 
> 
> Please caption this....I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 24, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3948358


----------



## tstick (May 24, 2017)

WaxPayne said:


> View attachment 3948358


That is a goddamn masterpiece!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (May 25, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>





tstick said:


> That is a goddamn masterpiece!


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 25, 2017)

and under investigation lulz


----------



## srh88 (May 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> LOL.
> if i was meeting the pope this is how id expect my family to dress also
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2017)

It's traditional to dress that way when meeting the pope.


----------



## WaxPayne (May 25, 2017)




----------



## sixstring2112 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2017)

sixstring2112 said:


> View attachment 3948902
> 
> 
> and under investigation lulz


hey, i saw no one liked your post so i gave you a pity like because i pity you.


----------



## tstick (May 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3948932


OMG LMFAO!!!


----------



## twostrokenut (May 26, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (May 26, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (May 26, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> It's traditional to dress that way when meeting the pope.













Indeed...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Indeed...



"stop picking on trump!" - you


----------



## Justin-case (May 26, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> It's traditional to dress that way when meeting the pope.






fdd2blk said:


> I didn't make the me me, I just copied and posted it here to get people like you to meltdown. It worked.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2017)

My girl sent these to me and I posted them earlier in one of my news threads. She hates Trump, but she knows I loathe the fucker. The shit she finds is always funny as fuck.




---------


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 3949644


Raising minimum wage would fix the money. There's really no real difference, since worth is ascribed anyway, and money's backed by faith, not to mention it's manmade. I have no idea why it's worth more than life and liberty.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3949703


Lol.. she won't be around either if it all comes crashing down


----------



## twostrokenut (May 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Raising minimum wage would fix the money. There's really no real difference, since worth is ascribed anyway, and money's backed by faith, not to mention it's manmade. I have no idea why it's worth more than life and liberty.
> 
> View attachment 3949704


You're smarter than that. It's worth more than life and liberty because you don't control it.

The periodic table is man made, not money. Currency is manmade. You got this.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> You're smarter than that. It's worth more than life and liberty because you don't control it.


shut up, penny sorter.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> shut up, penny sorter.


See what I mean? Look at this chump/\

 
 


Lawful money.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 26, 2017)

Redeemable in lawful money. Says it right on the contract, zoom in a bit.

Keep wondering why we are able to be involved in never ending wars.


----------



## tstick (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 3949728
> 
> Redeemable in lawful money. Says it right on the contract, zoom in a bit.
> 
> Keep wondering why we are able to be involved in never ending wars.


*makes copies*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> You're smarter than that. It's worth more than life and liberty because you don't control it.
> 
> The periodic table is man made, not money. Currency is manmade. You got this.


What part of "we don't rely on the gold standard anymore" and "all inflation in value is artificial and backed by faith" do you not understand? I'd say you're smarter than that, but you aren't.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

me, a beta male cuck leftist: hey alpha male right wingers, got anyone who can show me how to be alpha like you guys?

alpha male right wingers: yep.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 27, 2017)

You been snorting rachel maddows depression meds again?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

sixstring2112 said:


> You been snorting rachel maddows depression meds again?


some of the alpha males on the right have some great advice on getting women, too.

*When in Doubt, Whip it Out*

FEBRUARY 27, 2012 BY MIKE CERNOVICH 8 COMMENTS

We were in the back seat of her car hooking up. She let me pull her shirt up but wouldnt let me take it off. She also wouldnt let me take off her pants.

Anyone who has dated Indian girls know how annoying they are, and how hard they are to close. I knew this girl wasnt going to let me fuck her in the back seat of her car, and that she was going to require some secret moves.

My dick hurts, I told her, as I unbuttoned my own jeans, exposing it to her. She looked at it but didnt move.

You arent just going to leave me like this, are you? I pulled her hand towards me, but she pulled it back.

Indian girls are selfish teases, and she would have no problem leaving me hanging.

Fine then. Ill take care of it myself.

I started playing with her tits, spit in my hand, and started masturbating.

She still wouldnt join in the fun, but she wasnt freaked out. Dont get any of this on my seat, she told me as I was about to cum.

Often finding myself in sketchy situations, I wear a tight American Apparel ribbed tank top under my shirts. It comes in handy when you need to clean up bodily fluids.

I came into my tank top, zipped up, and said, Lets go.

She drove me home, and parked her car, I dont want to risk a DUI, she said, and walked upstairs with me.

The next morning I had one of those, Does the notch count if discussions with my boy.

Hey, man, I asked, Does it count if you get it halfway in, but cant get it all the way in, because shes too tight?

Ah, man, thats a tough one. You had the intent. She had the intent, but you werent fully in.

Yeah, but I was halfway in. Do I gotta be balls deep? She told me she had only been with two other guys, and I believed her. My dick would only go halfway in before she started screaming in pain. I did like 3 or 4 half pumps. Does it count?

I dont know. We should ask some other guys.

How did I take a girl who had only had sex with two other guys with a tight pussy to prove it and get an arguable one night stand out of her?

By masturbating, I took advantage of the anchoring heuristic:

The anchoring and adjustment heuristic was first theorized by Amos Tversky and Daniel Kahneman. In one of their first studies, the two showed that when asked to guess the percentage of African nations that are members of the United Nations, people who were first asked Was it more or less than 10%? guessed lower values (25% on average) than those who had been asked if it was more or less than 65% (45% on average). The pattern has held in other experiments for a wide variety of different subjects of estimation.


If we had just made out in her car, anything else sexual would have been anchored to the make out. Going from making out to sex is a big jump.

By masturbating in her car while playing with her tits, we had created a new anchor. We had gone farther than making out, thereby bringing us closer to boning.

Next time, dont settle for the make out. If possible, at least pull out your dick. If you can get her to touch it, even better. If not, just let her know that your cock is too swollen to go back into your jeans, and that, Either youre taking care of this, or I am.

Masturbating will set your anchor nearer the desired destination pussy port.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

is it any wonder that the totally alpha right wing dude who wrote that has spent time in prison for rape, and has been convicted of beating on women too?

raping and beating women is totally alpha, right?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What part of "we don't rely on the gold standard anymore" and "all inflation in value is artificial and backed by faith" do you not understand? I'd say you're smarter than that, but you aren't.


Keep thinking the federal reserve doesn't use gold.

They store it for everyone. Germany tried to audit theirs a few weeks ago, didn't go so well.

What part of "redeemable in lawful money" is stumping you?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> ... federal reserve ... gold.... audit... lawful money...


reported as spam.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Keep thinking the federal reserve doesn't use gold.
> 
> They store it for everyone. Germany tried to audit theirs a few weeks ago, didn't go so well.
> 
> What part of "redeemable in lawful money" is stumping you?


Our money's worth is not backed by gold. It's backed by faith. Hence the "In God We Trust." Even if that might be a myth, it's pretty common knowledge we don't use the gold standard anymore, that inflation and the value of our currency is artificial.

Did you drop out of high school?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Our money's worth is not backed by gold. It's backed by faith. Hence the "In God We Trust."


What makes you think anyone is unaware of this? The lawful money structure is still in place. We have contracted into an elastic legal tender system that keeps you begging a higher and higher min wage.

Not complicated dude. 

So what you gonna do, keep shaking your fists in rage at what they do or maybe take it all back with monetary reform?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> What makes you think anyone is unaware of this? The lawful money structure is still in place. We have contracted into an elastic legal tender system that keeps you begging a higher and higher min wage.
> 
> Not complicated dude.
> 
> So what you gonna do, keep shaking your fists in rage at what they do or maybe take it all back with monetary reform?


"muh gold standard! rawn pawl! audit the fed!"

reported as years old spam.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> What makes you think anyone is unaware of this? The lawful money structure is still in place. We have contracted into an elastic legal tender system that keeps you begging a higher and higher min wage.
> 
> Not complicated dude.
> 
> So what you gonna do, keep shaking your fists in rage at what they do or maybe take it all back with monetary reform?


"Lawful?" Fuck the law! Look at where we are as a country! You think I or anyone in their right mind care what the judicial system says? They're supposed to serve US! This nation exists for the PEOPLE, not the Aristocracy hellbent on robbing us all into poverty and locking us the fuck up! When you serve in the US government, what should matter is your country and constituents, not your own interests. That's what should motivate the law. Instead, it's partisan politics and fucking MONEY tearing this country apart. You are so fucking dumb to be so entrenched in the illusion you hold, and that your government holds for you. Unable to think for yourself entirely.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> "muh gold standard! rawn pawl! audit the fed!"
> 
> reported as years old spam.


104 years.


----------



## tstick (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

Raising minimum wage is a form of Monetary reform, there's no difference between bringing the means of living up or the inflation rate down. They both cancel out the issue, and a number is a number.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> a number is a number.


not to a radicalized fundamentalist like twopump.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not to a radicalized fundamentalist like twopump.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> "Lawful?" Fuck the law! Look at where we are as a country! You think I or anyone in their right mind care what the judicial system says? They're supposed to serve US! This nation exists for the PEOPLE, not the Aristocracy hellbent on robbing us all into poverty and locking us the fuck up! When you serve in the US government, what should matter is your country and constituents, not your own interests. That's what should motivate the law. Instead, it's partisan politics and fucking MONEY. You are so fucking dumb to be so entrenched in the illusion you hold, and that your government holds for you. Unable to think for yourself entirely.


They control money, you don't. That's the mechanism. The money doesn't exist for the people. Your limited liability is just a stipend so you can feel you are a part of their game.

They inflate, you cry for min wage justice. Maybe you get it one day and that is the real illusion, that you had a hand in it at all.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> They control money, you don't. That's the mechanism. The money doesn't exist for the people. Your limited liability is just a stipend so you can feel you are a part of their game.
> 
> They inflate, you cry for min wage justice. Maybe you get it one day and that is the real illusion, that you had a hand in it at all.


They aren't supposed to be the ones in control of the money. Do you even remember what the Boston Teaparty was about? I mean, the whole reason this country exists? England was taxing the hell out of us. And you know what we did to our oppressors? We fucking shot them.

You're a fucking pussy, readily giving up freedoms that were paid for you in the blood of real Americans who envisioned a land of the free, not some tinpot dictatorship. You have no concept of liberty whatsoever.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Our money's worth is not backed by gold. It's backed by faith. Hence the "In God We Trust." Even if that might be a myth, it's pretty common knowledge we don't use the gold standard anymore, that inflation and the value of our currency is artificial.
> 
> Did you drop out of high school?


I don't disagree. The last coinage act was pretty clear.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They aren't supposed to be the ones in control of the money.


Lol


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

So land of the free meant economic freedom eh @Olive Drab Green?

Sick of those taxes but inflation is a tax.

And a number is a number amirite? Therefore the min wage is a tax according to you.

Nice conflict. Now call me more names please


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> inflation is a tax.


inflation is a good thing. makes it easier to pay off my mortgage.

woooooops, forgot you live in a trailer.

LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> So land of the free meant economic freedom eh @Olive Drab Green?
> 
> Sick of those taxes but inflation is a tax.
> 
> ...


Taxes are just one of the problems. The problem itself is the manipulation of the currency and of the people. When 1% of the country owns more of the country's wealth than the other 99% combined, there's a problem.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Taxes are just one of the problems. The problem itself is the manipulation of the currency and of the people. When 1% of the country owns more of the country's wealth than the other 99% combined, there's a problem.


I'm starting to see where youre coming from. Can't say I disagree with that statement. I suppose we disagree on what to do about it.

My signature card for direct deposit reads "redeemed per 12usc411" and I've been buying gold since it was cheap.

According to 12usc411 you are a federal reserve agents under contract.

What do you propose to do about that?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm starting to see where youre coming from. Can't say I disagree with that statement. I suppose we disagree on what to do about it.
> 
> My signature card for direct deposit reads "redeemed per 12usc411" and I've been buying gold since it was cheap.
> 
> ...



Kicking myself in the head for not buying bitcoin 6 years ago.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Kicking myself in the head for not buying bitcoin 6 years ago.


Aren't those up to like 2200?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> My signature card for direct deposit reads "redeemed per 12usc411"


no wonder they need to assign you a special teller at the bank.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> inflation is a good thing. makes it easier to pay off my mortgage.
> 
> woooooops, forgot you live in a trailer.
> 
> LOL


How so? Seems like discipline would help you more. But that would mean helping yourself and screw that noise. Evidenced by the fact you said you still pay pmi right now at about year three of course.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> How so? Seems like discipline would help you more. But that would mean helping yourself and screw that noise. Evidenced by the fact you said you still pay pmi right now at about year three of course.


i could see why you're mad about inflation, new trailers keep costing more as your current one depreciates to zero. 

not a wise move i'd say.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


our house makes $3200 a month in equity, we're not really worried about a couple hundred dollars, if that.

how much does your trailer make per month (in the negative column of course)?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


Thanks for the financial advice.

Should I buy whole life policies and get jars of pre-1982 pennies?

How's the crawl space precious metals doing?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Aren't those up to like 2200?



Yep.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm starting to see where youre coming from. Can't say I disagree with that statement. I suppose we disagree on what to do about it.
> 
> My signature card for direct deposit reads "redeemed per 12usc411" and I've been buying gold since it was cheap.
> 
> ...


I think I am whatever I want to be, and am who I am. I don't exist to be an agent of anyone but myself.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> our house makes $3200 a month in equity, we're not really worried about a couple hundred dollars, if that.
> 
> how much does your trailer make per month (in the negative column of course)?


----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)

2:33-3:10


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> our house makes $3200 a month in equity,


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3950317


you have my information. go to zillow and check out what we bought our house for in 2014 and what it's worth now.

ya dumb, limp-dicked, jew-hating racist.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Thanks for the financial advice.
> 
> Should I buy whole life policies and get jars of pre-1982 pennies?
> 
> How's the crawl space precious metals doing?


You should buy gold at 200.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> It's simpler to just call you out as a liar. Liar


you should cry some more, you limp-dicked, jew-hating racist.

 

we would get a dozen offers over asking price within 3 days if we listed it though.

$105,000/33 months = $3,200 a month

how's that weather-beaten hovel you dwell in doing?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> You should buy gold at 200.


the third image to pop up when you google "trailernomics' is a picture of trump.

LOL


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think I am whatever I want to be, and am who I am. I don't exist to be an agent of anyone but myself.


Well according to your Congress you exist as an agent of the fed:

_"Federal reserve notes, to be issued at the discretion of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System for the purpose of making advances to Federal reserve banks through the Federal reserve agents as hereinafter set forth and* for no other purpose*, are authorized. "_

What do you intend to do about that?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> For starters. How insignificant must you feel to bandy about finances w strangers.
> Secondly- compare your dumps assessed price today with what you bought it for (too much).
> Deduct payments made.
> Include PMI in the deductions dipshit. I know you don't math well.


wait, i'm not a liar anymore?

i guess that makes you the liar.

but then again, we all already knew that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Well according to your Congress you exist as an agent of the fed:
> 
> _"Federal reserve notes, to be issued at the discretion of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System for the purpose of making advances to Federal reserve banks through the Federal reserve agents as hereinafter set forth and* for no other purpose*, are authorized. "_
> 
> What do you intend to do about that?


reported as rawn pawl spam.

go back to 2011.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/05/27/politics/rex-tillerson-ramadan-reception/index.html
Not a meme per se, but watch the video that plays at the top. Nearly tore me a new one laughing.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> wait, i'm not a liar anymore?


Without comment


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Without comment


don't you ever get frustrated at being wrong all the time?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you should cry some more, you limp-dicked, jew-hating racist.
> 
> View attachment 3950324
> 
> ...


1500/month × 33 months is 49500.

About 1700/month. Or 55k profit so far.

Almost enough for a nice singlewide trailer home with nowhere to put it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> 1500/month × 33 months is 49500.
> 
> About 1700/month.
> 
> Almost enough for a nice trailer home with nowhere to put it.


we were paying more than that in rent before. you act like we wouldn't have to pay rent if we didn't have a mortgage.

kinda like if california didn;t exist, your hero would have won the popular vote.

sorry, retard.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> we were paying more than that in rent before. you act like we wouldn't have to pay rent if we didn't have a mortgage.
> 
> kinda like if california didn;t exist, your hero would have won the popular vote.
> 
> sorry, retard.


Congrats on discovering home ownership is cheaper than renting in your 30s and realizing that pmi means you haven't achieved 20% equity! Muh Zillow lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Congrats on discovering home ownership is cheaper than renting in your 30s and realizing that pmi means you haven't achieved 20% equity! Muh Zillow lol


did you come up with that "muh" thing all by yourself, or are you copying it from one of those neo-nazi websites that radicalizes racist white losers like you?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 27, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (May 27, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3950332


you're a luddite who wants to prop up the failing coal industry.

save it, you dumb racist.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Well according to your Congress you exist as an agent of the fed:
> 
> _"Federal reserve notes, to be issued at the discretion of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System for the purpose of making advances to Federal reserve banks through the Federal reserve agents as hereinafter set forth and* for no other purpose*, are authorized. "_
> 
> What do you intend to do about that?


Like I said, I don't care what they say. I wasn't born into this world to serve any man but me, and those I decide to serve. No amount of writing will change that. The government exists to serve the People, not the other way around.

You are welcome to reliquish your autonomy and become a robot programmed by the machine all you want. I'm one of those people who aim to fix the problem, not become the problem.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Like I said, I don't care what they say. I wasn't born into this world to serve any man but me, and those I decide to serve. No amount of writing will change that. The government exists to serve the People, not the other way around.
> 
> You are welcome to reliquish your autonomy and become a robot programmed by the machine all you want. I'm one of those people who aim to fix the problem, not become the problem.


Same old leftist crap. "I can run the printing press with moral fortitude".


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Same old leftist crap. "I can run the printing press with moral fortitude".


It isn't "leftist." It's what America was founded upon. Funny how you have nothing relevant to rebut to my response. In fact, that response was nonsensical, because we're not talking about a printing press, we're talking about a country, and these principles I am speaking of have been part of being American for as long as the United States of America has been independent. 

Are you telling me you'd rather live in a corrupt, immoral country? Because then you clearly are part of the problem. You are a tyrant, and you side with the tyrants. This being the case, you are an enemy of the state, not a patriot.

By the way, you know it's scientifically and statistically proven that Conservatives have lower IQs than people of more Liberal ideology, right? You demonstrate that pretty well.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201003/why-liberals-are-more-intelligent-conservatives

"Analyses of large representative samples, from both the United States and the United Kingdom, confirm this prediction. In both countries, more intelligent children are more likely to grow up to be liberals than less intelligent children. For example, among the American sample, those who identify themselves as “very liberal” in early adulthood have a mean childhood IQ of 106.4, whereas those who identify themselves as “very conservative” in early adulthood have a mean childhood IQ of 94.8.

"


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It isn't "leftist." It's what America was founded upon. Funny how you have nothing relevant to rebut to my response. In fact, that response was nonsensical, because we're not talking about a printing press, we're talking about a country, and these principles I am speaking of have been part of being American for as long as the United States of America has been independent.
> 
> Are you telling me you'd rather live in a corrupt, immoral country? Because then you clearly are part of the problem. You are a tyrant, and you side with the tyrants. This being the case, you are an enemy of the state, not a patriot.
> 
> By the way, you know it's scientifically and statistically proven that Conservatives have lower IQs than people of more Liberal ideology, right? You demonstrate that pretty well.


Its because your response is ignorant. You are under contract when you use money, so you are an agent. You can go and use some magic mushrooms and some washuska of whatever your favorite tree bark is to think you are some transient being where none of this applies to you, and you would still be wrong.

growing and smoking weed while causing no harm to others is illegal because you're under contract.
Ran a stop sign safely? Here's your ticket, because you're under contract.
Better pay your income taxes, you're under contract.

Identifying the problem is pretty crucial to fixing it. Unless of course you are happy being complacent, as you are.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Its because your response is ignorant. You are under contract when you use money, so you are an agent. You can go and use some magic mushrooms and some washuska of whatever your favorite tree bark is to think you are some transient being where none of this applies to you, and you would still be wrong.
> 
> growing and smoking weed while causing no harm to others is illegal because you're under contract.
> Ran a stop sign safely? Here's your ticket, because you're under contract.
> ...


Oh, I'm the ignorant one? You mean because I care about other people, and because whether or not morality dictates the law? Nice job making yourself look even dumber.

And, no. Growing and smoking weed is illegal due to an unconstitutional level of government inference. What we need to do is fix the establishment or eliminate it, because they are taking liberties that aren't theirs. Our rights aren't theirs to take, and there are consequences for seizing freedoms that aren't yours. England and France learned that lesson back in the late 1700s.

Don't worry: When all peaceful means are exhausted, I know who my enemies are. You're among them.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, I'm the ignorant one? You mean because I care about other people, and because whether or not morality dictates the law? Nice job making yourself look even dumber.
> 
> And, no. Growing and smoking weed is illegal due to an unconstitutional level of government inference. What we need to do is fix the establishment or eliminate it, because they are taking liberties that aren't theirs. Our rights aren't theirs to take, and there are consequences for seizing freedoms that aren't yours. England and France learned that lesson back in the late 1700s.


You have the right to grow weed. You have contracted it away into a legal system because you are ignorant.

Since you brought up the Constitution, where is that amendment on weed? I see one for alcohol, but no weed. Hmmmmm


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> You have the right to grow weed. You have contracted it away into a legal system because you are ignorant.
> 
> Since you brought up the Constitution, where is that amendment on weed? I see one for alcohol, but no weed. Hmmmmm


The First Amendment, the Fourth Amendment, the Seventh Amendment, the Ninth Amendment, the Tenth Amendment, the Thirteenth and Fourteenth Amendment, and the Preamble.

Especially the 1st, 4th, 9th, and 10th Amendments and the Preamble.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

By the way, nice to know you stalk me. Wanna suck my dick? 


twostrokenut said:


> Its because your response is ignorant. You are under contract when you use money, so you are an agent. You can go and use some magic mushrooms and some washuska of whatever your favorite tree bark is to think you are some transient being where none of this applies to you, and you would still be wrong.
> 
> growing and smoking weed while causing no harm to others is illegal because you're under contract.
> Ran a stop sign safely? Here's your ticket, because you're under contract.
> ...


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The First Amendment, the Fourth Amendment, the Seventh Amendment, the Ninth Amendment, the Tenth Amendment, the Thirteenth and Fourteenth Amendment, and the Preamble.
> 
> Especially the 1st, 4th, 9th, and 10th Amendments and the Preamble.


No mention of marijuana. Although I like where you're going with this. Alcohol was never mentioned either, until it was prohibited. Since weed isn't specifically mentioned, it must be lawful then.

Why do you suppose we voluntarily traded this simplicity for the Code of Federal Regulations? Nothing to do with Money amirite?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> No mention of marijuana. Although I like where you're going with this. Alcohol was never mentioned either, until it was prohibited. Since weed isn't specifically mentioned, it must be lawful then.
> 
> Why do you suppose we voluntarily traded this simplicity for the Code of Federal Regulations? Nothing to do with Money amirite?


It doesn't have to mention marijuana directly. It mentions the freedom behind it. I pity you for being a slave. I hope your dumb ass finds freedom soon.

"We" didn't trade shit. The Government became corrupt, and the Constitution and Bill of Rights still stands. It's still relevant enough to apply to court cases today. Otherwise, Lee Boyd Malvo would still be serving a life term.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> By the way, nice to know you stalk me. Wanna suck my dick?


na you're white, gross.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> na you're white, gross.


What would you know about fighting? You never leave the trailer park. Meanwhile, you're talking to someone who earned his pension fighting.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

@twostrokenut I get that you're stupid as fuck, and so maybe you need the government to think for you, but we can't slow down human progression simply because you're afraid to become irrelevant.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It doesn't have to mention marijuana directly. It mentions the freedom behind it. I pity you for being a slave. I hope your dumb ass finds freedom soon.


Then why did it have to mention alcohol directly? Why does it mention the press specifically?

Can't address that so lets throw some shit huh. Sad.



Olive Drab Green said:


> What would you know about fighting? You never leave the trailer park. Meanwhile, you're talking to someone who earned his pension fighting.


I know you're not faster than my microtech scarab.








But thanks for your service.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Then why did it have to mention alcohol directly? Why does it mention the press specifically?
> 
> Can't address that so lets throw some shit huh. Sad.
> 
> ...


Why do you think they removed the mention and restriction of Alcohol? Those two amendments were repealed, because they were unconstitutional and conflicted not only with the will of the people, but the peace and civility of everyday life.

They didn't create an amendment specifically prohibiting weed, either, did they? No, they did not.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @twostrokenut I get that you're stupid as fuck, and so maybe you need the government to think for you, but we can't slow down human progression simply because you're afraid to become irrelevant.


So you rely on government for monthly payments then? Not that I blame you.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Why do you think they removed the mention and restriction of Alcohol? Those two amendments were repealed, because they were unconstitutional and conflicted not only with the will of the people, but the peace and civility of everyday life.
> 
> They didn't create an amendment specifically prohibiting weed, either, did they? No, they did not.



Try and pay attention.

The first time alcohol was specifically mentioned was to prohibit it.

Then it was repealed and left to the states.

Which means before it was mentioned it was perfectly lawful, and reserved for the states.

Precedence for substances.

muh supremecy clause


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I know you're faster than my microtech scarab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, stop being a boy scout. Get a proper fixed blade.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Try and pay attention.
> 
> The first time alcohol was specifically mentioned was to prohibit it.
> 
> ...


Did you not get the memo that the mention of alcohol was repealed BECAUSE it didn't belong there? And it wasn't left to the states. Every state allows for the drinking, production, and purchasing of alcohol. It is nationally legal.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> So you rely on government for monthly payments then? Not that I blame you.


No, I EARNED what I get paid. I'm retired because I actually sacrificed my freedom and nearly my life to get what I have. More than what can be said for you. I get that your envy and shame prevent you from understanding the meaning of "earned." How's that trailer?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> By the way, stop being a boy scout. Get a proper fixed blade.
> 
> View attachment 3950474


LOL I have a few Cro-Vans.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> LOL I have a few Cro-Vans.


Nice little scimitar/machete hybrid there. I'll bet you hack down a lot of weeds with that thing.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No, I EARNED what I get paid. I'm retired because I actually sacrificed my freedom and nearly my life to get what I have. More than what can be said for you. I get that your envy and shame prevent you from understanding the meaning of "earned." How's that trailer?


Calm down you emotional teenage girl.

I didn't say you didn't earn it. I said you rely on government checks. Someone who has a pension from Microsoft, relies on Microsoft checks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Calm down you emotional teenage girl.
> 
> I didn't say you didn't earn it. I said you rely on government checks. Someone who has a pension from Microsoft, relies on Microsoft checks.


I get paid by the "corporation" that hired me. I don't "rely" on them. They owe me.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I get paid by the "corporation" that hired me. I don't "rely" on them. They owe me.


No corporation has ever defaulted on retirements, nope; never. Especially ones that owe people waaaaaaaaay back 200 years or more, as you contend they do.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> No corporation has ever defaulted on retirements, nope; never. Especially ones that owe people waaaaaaaaay back 200 years or more, as you contend they do.


Those corporations didn't ask their employees to potentially die for them. And anyone who got fucked by their employer deserves restitution for that, definitely. And the corporations who don't take care of their dedicated employees should be dismantled. This is where the fixing starts. No one is expendable, and when you make money off of someone else's back, you owe them for their work. Under the 13th Amendment.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> By the way, nice to know you stalk me. Wanna suck my dick?


twopump is a total loser and he stalks a lot of people.

he did it to me a while back so i looked up all his info an doxxed the dumbfuck. took me about 10 minutes.

he lives in a trailer and hangs out with neo-nazis.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Then why did it have to mention alcohol directly? Why does it mention the press specifically?
> 
> Can't address that so lets throw some shit huh. Sad.
> 
> ...



lol, you just stole that image from the internet.

https://thehollowgrind.com/store/107-5-microtech-scarab-executive-s-e-satin-serrated.html

retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> LOL I have a few Cro-Vans.


also lifted from the internet, trailer boi.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I said you rely on government checks.


you make less than poverty by your own admission, so i guarantee that the government sends you monthly checks for food and healthcare, at a minimum.

you're welcome for that, btw.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you should cry some more, you limp-dicked, jew-hating racist.
> 
> View attachment 3950324
> 
> ...


since you are barely Middle class, why do you pick on the poor. you will never make it to the top starting from there. be lucky to get a house in California for that price too. what are you even bragging about. big deal, i make more money then the dirt poor. oh you own property.? congratulations. you gonna flip it and inflate the price past what its worth now? or you live there? either way, you are just the tip of the gentry.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> na you're white, gross.


 
get it straight.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> since you are barely Middle class, why do you pick on the poor. you will never make it to the top starting from there. be lucky to get a house in California for that price too. what are you even bragging about. big deal, i make more money then the dirt poor. oh you own property.? congratulations. you gonna flip it and inflate the price past what its worth now? or you live there? either way, you are just the tip of the gentry.
> View attachment 3950637


We aren't bullying the poor; we are beating back the ignorant and the liars. It's that simple.

Even more confusing and appalling is why a poor guy is so hard up for his oppressor. Why does Twostroke support a guy who will only put him at a larger loss?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> since you are barely Middle class, why do you pick on the poor. you will never make it to the top starting from there. be lucky to get a house in California for that price too. what are you even bragging about. big deal, i make more money then the dirt poor. oh you own property.? congratulations. you gonna flip it and inflate the price past what its worth now? or you live there? either way, you are just the tip of the gentry.
> View attachment 3950637


It's his primary residence and he has a baby on the way. It's a median prices home in his area. He's been doxxed so many times anyone can Google map it too.

The icing on the cake is it's in a 97% white city, cause you know; he's white.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We aren't bullying the poor; we are beating back the ignorant and the liars. It's that simple.


idk. unkle bj constantly uses his better luck with wealth as a dirty sock in the face of the less fortunate. even though he lives just under the balls of the beast. i figure you could pick on 2strokes politics or robs notions of freedom easy enough without spiting on the rest of the 97% at the same time. it would be more effective but i don't want to spoil your fun, i was poking unkbunk not you.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We aren't bullying the poor; we are beating back the ignorant and the liars. It's that simple.
> 
> Even more confusing and appalling is why a poor guy is so hard up for his oppressor. Why does Twostroke support a guy who will only put him at a larger loss?


I'm debt free and own my land. Do your monthly checks pay rent?


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Even more confusing and appalling is why a poor guy is so hard up for his oppressor. Why does Twostroke support a guy who will only put him at a larger loss?


that's like what i'm saying. by berating the poor you are supporting the very rich who don't give a shit about anyone..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> It's his primary residence and he has a baby on the way. It's a median prices home in his area. He's been doxxed so many times anyone can Google map it too.
> 
> The icing on the cake is it's in a 97% white city, cause you know; he's white.


the area i live in 50% hispanic and 50% white.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm debt free and own my land. Do your monthly checks pay rent?


you live in a trailer and make less than poverty.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> idk. unkle bj constantly uses his better luck with wealth as a dirty sock in the face of the less fortunate. even though he lives just under the balls of the beast. i figure you could pick on 2strokes politics or robs notions of freedom easy enough without spiting on the rest of the 97% at the same time. it would be more effective but i don't want to spoil your fun, i was poking unkbunk not you.
> View attachment 3950647 View attachment 3950648 View attachment 3950649


I don't think Buck hates poor people. He's standing up for lower income African Americans, and


twostrokenut said:


> I'm debt free and own my land. Do your monthly checks pay rent?


I don't pay rent at all, in fact. You're still poor and backing a dude who would like to make you poorer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> that's like what i'm saying. by berating the poor you are supporting the very rich who don't give a shit about anyone..


That's kind of my point. Twostroke, here, lives in a trailer, makes $1.5k or less per month, and backs Trump to the point he's defending the obvious bullshit which Trump has no problem speaking nonstop.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the area i live in 50% hispanic and 50% white.


tip of the gentry.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> tip of the gentry.


it's becoming more and more hispanic here. just waiting for the taco trucks on every corner now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it's becoming more and more hispanic here. just waiting for the taco trucks on every corner now.


In my hometown, Puerto Ricaños are the majority.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

it's pretty mixed here around los angeles. that doesn't mean anything. though the absence of diversity does have an impact. they started busing around here later then you might think and entire neighborhoods have changed in my life time. my favorite neighborhoods here are mixed or in early gentrification. actually you can drive around in half a day and see all the stages of gentrification, you see neighborhoods with old culture, imported culture. never allowed to stay one way for too long. what is the oldest neighborhood with it's own culture round you? here there is Alvera st. going back to the eighteen hundreds but hardly a neighborhood. some places have been asian then jewish then white then mexican. some white then black. some poor then rich. every where around here was dense with natives then Spanish and then European then imported slaves. then Mexican, more Europeans, lots of immigrants from all over, asians as immigrants and servants did a lot of cheap labor, more Europeans , more immigrants from allover, always migrants west from back east.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> it's pretty mixed here around los angeles. that doesn't mean anything. though the absence of diversity does have an impact. they started busing around here later then you might think and entire neighborhoods have changed in my life time. my favorite neighborhoods here are mixed or in early gentrification. actually you can drive around in half a day and see all the stages of gentrification, you see neighborhoods with old culture, imported culture. never allowed to stay one way for too long. what is the oldest neighborhood with it's own culture round you? here there is Alvera st. going back to the eighteen hundreds but hardly a neighborhood. some places have been asian then jewish then white then mexican. some white then black. some poor then rich. every where around here was dense with natives then Spanish and then European then imported slaves. then Mexican, more Europeans, lots of immigrants from all over, asians as immigrants and servants did a lot of cheap labor, more Europeans , more immigrants from allover, always migrants west from back east.
> View attachment 3950677


Twostroke is a white supremacist.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Twostroke is a white supremacist.


he is also in the same middle class.

and really he and rob don't think they are racist and would save a black baby from drowning unlike say tampee , fiddles with bulk might save the baby but he'd say it was white. they all vote trump or don't vote so the baby drowns anyway but... there are shades..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> he is also in the same middle class.
> 
> and really he and rob don't think they are racist and would save a black baby from drowning unlike say tampee , fiddles with bulk might save the baby but he'd say it was white. they all vote trump or don't vote so the baby drowns anyway but... there are shades..


I dunno, man. Nothing against you, but Twostroke has said enough for me, personally.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

arctic g had would totally drown the baby but he wouldn't think it was wrong.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno, man. Nothing against you, but Twostroke has said enough for me, personally.


hey @twostrokenut what do you think about forced busing/integration in schools?


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

i don't watch twostroke , i'm not saying he is or isn't racist but i thought he was more confused than hard core, idk i thought we chatted and stroke was politically blue to purple box but ideologically purple to green box


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

*Genetically Engineered Beluga Whales Are Attacking Christian Families with Homosexual Chemtrail Water at Seaworld
 *


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> *Genetically Engineered Beluga Whales Are Attacking Christian Families with Homosexual Chemtrail Water at Seaworld*
> *View attachment 3950720 *


Thank fucking God.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> arctic g had would totally drown the baby but he wouldn't think it was wrong.


I used to be a lifeguard. Must've missed the drowning baby class!


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> he is also in the same middle class.
> 
> and really he and rob don't think they are racist and would save a black baby from drowning unlike say tampee , fiddles with bulk might save the baby but he'd say it was white. they all vote trump or don't vote so the baby drowns anyway but... there are shades..


Sure, I didn't vote Trump but I would save any baby if I had a the means.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Sure, I didn't vote Trump but I would save any baby if I had a the means.


What if you could go back in time and kill baby Hitler?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> hey @twostrokenut what do you think about forced busing/integration in schools?


I think forced busing was well intended. I was bused across town in elementary school even though there was a school within walking distance I attended previously. Oddly enough middle schools and high schools were assigned by home location.
I can say I noticed zero difference in the quality of either school. Where I grew up it was 50/50 black and white. I honestly did not know there were places in this country where this wasn't the case. It wasn't until I was an adult and started travelling the country that I truly understood that black people are only something like 13% of the population. It was a big culture shock, still is.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What if you could go back in time and kill baby Hitler?


I'd ring is fucking neck. I had family in concentration camps.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't think Buck hates poor people. He's standing up for lower income African Americans, and
> 
> I don't pay rent at all, in fact. You're still poor and backing a dude who would like to make you poorer.


I'm not backing Trump. I wish him well for all our sake. on the flip side, I'm not actively trying to destroy the guy either. I've prepared for the worst from our government, including whatever from whichever shit head is president.


----------



## srh88 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I'd ring is fucking neck. I had family in concentration camps.


bullshit.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> bullshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3950785


no one who has had family in concentration camps would vehemently oppose equal rights for discriminated minorities.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the area i live in 50% hispanic and 50% white.


_"The population density was 3,409.1 people per square mile (1,316.8/km²). There were 43,230 housing units at an average density of 1,240.8 per square mile (479.3/km²). The racial makeup of the city was 77.4% White, 4.4% Asian, 1.8% African American, 1.1% American Indian, 0.1% Pacific Islander, 11.4% from other races, and 3.8% from two or more races. Hispanics and Latinos of any race were 31.7% of the population.[10]"
_
So we were both wrong. I was guessing. FWIW you were 27.4% off and I was 19.6% off the mark. We will say predominately white, as that is the case.


UncleBuck said:


> you spam-shilled non-stop for days to defend his budget. his racist birther rhetoric was repeated verbatim by neo-nazi fucks like you.
> 
> shut the fuck up, you dumb racist bitch.


What a drama queen. I like Bojangles chicken biscuits. According to you I must be Bo paid cause I said it on here.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> _"The population density was 3,409.1 people per square mile (1,316.8/km²). There were 43,230 housing units at an average density of 1,240.8 per square mile (479.3/km²). The racial makeup of the city was 77.4% White, 4.4% Asian, 1.8% African American, 1.1% American Indian, 0.1% Pacific Islander, 11.4% from other races, and 3.8% from two or more races. Hispanics and Latinos of any race were 31.7% of the population.[10]"
> _
> So we were both wrong. I was guessing. FWIW you were 27.4% off and I was 19.6% off the mark. We will say predominately white, as that is the case.
> 
> ...


you should post the stats for my CDP.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> no one who has had family in concentration camps would vehemently oppose equal rights for discriminated minorities, you shithead nazi fuck.


Antifa teach you to lie and embellish like that or did you come up with it all by your big self?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Antifa teach you to lie and embellish like that or did you come up with it all by your big self?


i asked twopump if he thought it was a good idea to end the segregation that states refused to end on their own.

his reply was "look, i just don't think it's a good idea".

he has never said he is in favor of civil rights either.

post some more pictures of jews defaced with the hitler star of david to prove how against the holocaust you are, neo-nazi shitbag.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> "i just don't think it's a good idea"
> 
> "i'll just hate 'em more now"
> 
> no one who has had family in the concentration camps would be opposed to civil rights, you lying sack of white supremacist, neo-nazi, trailer dwelling, shit.


If you want to follow me around another 2 years with this dumb shit then go ahead. Apparently you have literally nothing else to do.

So you are this big billy badass that calls his own shots based on your large accumulation of data yet are not honest or clever enough to use the linkable quote feature of this site?

Here is your quote that you derive all your troll shit from.......



twostrokenut said:


> Ya I am pretty sure I am not going to contribute to any hits to the "racist ASU" party.
> Your references toward sagging being a white or black thing....are you searching the interwebz for that?
> Why?
> All I can tell you is some whites AND blacks do it where I am from, I don't need to google it dude.
> ...


Its literally easier to link than for you to type "da purples did muh fweels den I cryyyyyy for years" like you do all the time.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i asked twopump if he thought it was a good idea to end the segregation that states refused to end on their own.
> 
> his reply was "look, i just don't think it's a good idea".
> 
> ...


I'm picking up what you're laying down. You're an incipient liar and defending it too. How's anyone able to view you as reliable?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I will just keep this on copy/paste for you. If nothing else it will enhance your spamming of this site which apparently is condoned.


If I wont let purples in my resturaunt, gubbment shuts me down, makes me comply, whats left residually in me?
Do I now hate purples less or more?
Same?
Nope, I hate em more now.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Here's that quote for you with context and everything so you don't have to paraphrase for everyone.


"Look dude I don't think its a good idea."

"I hate em more now."

tell me again how you had family in nazi death camps but don't think civil rights were a good idea.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> If I wont let purples in my resturaunt, gubbment shuts me down, makes me comply, whats left residually in me?
> Do I now hate purples less or more?
> Same?
> Nope, I hate em more now.


You're a drama queen and as astute as an anvil


----------



## PCXV (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I will just keep this on copy/paste for you. If nothing else it will enhance your spamming of this site which apparently is condoned.


What is the real difference between the boycott and the government intervention to the store owner? Especially in a democracy, one way or another it was the will of the people, or at least the majority of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twopump, why did you never, ever, ever dare to utter a word of disappointment to your nazi buddy after he posted the picture of a jew defaced with the star of david?

will you tell him now what a piece of shit he was for doing that?

or nah?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I will just quote it for you its just ctrl+v
> 
> 
> 
> My great Aunts. They were wonderful ladies. Both tattooed with numbers. Made the best cakes in the world. Miss you.


so you had two great aunts who were sent to nazi death camps because of their religion, but you oppose laws protecting religious minorities from systemic discrimination.

you also never condemned arcticspaghettinoodle for posting pictures of jews defaced with the hitler star of david.

why does nothing of what you say ever seem to add up in the slightest?

it's almost as if you only ever lie. all the time. non-stop inveterate lying.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a nazi who posted jews defaced with the hitler star of david. twopump never once complained either.
> 
> then you tried to claim that you had no idea that hitler made the jews wear the star of david.
> 
> ...


I've told you before how you're limiting your choices in life by your black and white all or nothing rigid thinking.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I've told you before how you're limiting your choices in life by your black and white all or nothing rigid thinking.


i'm just talking about what you said about the matter.

you posted a picture of a jew defaced with the hitler star of david.

when i pointed it out, you said you had no idea hitler made jews wear the star of david.

so either you are completely ignorant about basic historical facts, or you are a jew-hating bag of shit.

it could be one or the other, or both.

so which is it, you nazi shitbag?


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

For one quit lying about it just like you're doing with Two Stroke. You and anyone else that read my responses saw exaclty what transpired and the post history bears it out too. It's just a search function away. Have at it. 
But no, you're so deceitful and dramatic you keep trying to incite something from nothing.
Why does lying suit you so well?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> What is the real difference between the boycott and the government intervention to the store owner? Especially in a democracy, one way or another it was the will of the people, or at least the majority of them.


I think it's like the difference between a volunteer soldier and forced one. 

Of course boycotting the store owner after segregation was made compulsory might hurt a non racist store owner as well.

To be clear, compulsory segregation was despicable.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> For one quit lying about it just like you're doing with Two Stroke. You and anyone else that read my responses saw exaclty what transpired and the post history bears it out too. It's just a search function away. Have at it.
> But no, you're so deceitful and dramatic you keep trying to incite something from nothing.
> Why does lying suit you so well?


what am i lying about?

twopump is opposed to civil rights. he never said a bad word about you even after you posted a picture of a jew defaced with the hitler star of david.

do you honestly believes he had family in nazi death camps and had not a single bad word to say to you about posting pictures of jews defaced with the hitler star of david?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so you had two great aunts who were sent to nazi death camps because of their religion, but you oppose laws protecting religious minorities from systemic discrimination.
> 
> you also never condemned arcticspaghettinoodle for posting pictures of jews defaced with the hitler star of david.
> 
> ...


He was asking you if you knew what a goy was. You never did answer either.

And when I want your opinion I will give it to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> compulsory segregation was despicable.


but ending it with civil rights laws was "not a good idea" because you'll just "hate 'em more now".

got it.

maybe your great aunts should have just boycotted hitler or something, eh?


----------



## PCXV (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> I think it's like the difference between a volunteer soldier and forced one.
> 
> Of course boycotting the store owner after segregation was made compulsory might hurt a non racist store owner as well.
> 
> To be clear, compulsory segregation was despicable.


But for the store owner, does he hate purples any less for the orchestrated boycott? I guess my point is that if we know it is immoral, and the state has a signficant interest in regulating it, what's the advantage of waiting for a market solution?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what am i lying about?
> 
> twopump is opposed to civil rights. he never said a bad word about you even after you posted a picture of a jew defaced with the hitler star of david.
> 
> do you honestly believes he had family in nazi death camps and had not a single bad word to say to you about posting pictures of jews defaced with the hitler star of david?


Jews were not the only people in the camps. I'm not jewish you unrelenting derp. No clue what this star you reference is or is not.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> He was asking you if you knew what a goy was.


you claim to have had family in nazi death camps, and now you are defending this?

 

please do let me know where his question about goys was to be found, you hideous bag of nazi-apologist fuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I was ignorant about the Star of David as to the Nazis using it to ID Jews during the Holocaust.


so you're now claiming that you are not a nazi, but just incredibly fucking stupid about the most basic historical facts?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> But for the store owner, does he hate purples any less for the orchestrated boycott? I guess my point is that if we know it is immoral, and the state has a signficant interest in regulating it, what's the advantage of waiting for a market solution?


That's a fair point. I'm gonna go ahead and say the truly racist store owner will become irrelevant if shut down by boycott. If anything he will not be able to purchase new clan hoods and shit.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're now claiming that you are not a nazi, but just incredibly fucking stupid about the most basic historical facts?


We've been thru this twice before. Are you this dense on purpose?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> We've been thru this twice before. Are you this dense on purpose?


i just want you to confirm that you are so fucking dumb that you claim to have had no idea that hitler made the jews wear a star of david.

are you really that fucking dumb?

i learned about that shit in 6th grade, if not earlier.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> but ending it with civil rights laws was "not a good idea" because you'll just "hate 'em more now".
> 
> got it.
> 
> maybe your great aunts should have just boycotted hitler or something, eh?


So weak dude. You used to be kinda funny but now it's just all fake feels and butthurt.

Sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> So weak dude. You used to be kinda funny but now it's just all fake feels and butthurt.
> 
> Sad.


you cant even deny what a piece of shit you are for the racist, segregationist views you espouse. your only defense is to call me "weak" for hammering you for being a complete piece of shit.

now that is weak.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just want you to confirm that you are so fucking dumb that you claim to have had no idea that hitler made the jews wear a star of david.
> 
> are you really that fucking dumb?
> 
> i learned about that shit in 6th grade, if not earlier.


Let's see. I made amends, admitted fault, owned it, and let it go. At this point whatever you or anyone else thinks or feels about it is no matter to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Let's see. I made amends, admitted fault, owned it, and let it go. At this point whatever you or anyone else thinks or feels about it is no matter to me.


for the record, i do not believe you when you say you had no idea that hitler made jews wear a star of david. i believe you are just trying to save face after letting your true nazi feelings be known.

but if you are going to claim to be that fucking stupid about basic historical facts, then you need to wear it around your neck like a millstone.

you dumb, limp-dicked, racist.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> for the record, i do not believe you when you say you had no idea that hitler made jews wear a star of david. i believe you are just trying to save face after letting your true nazi feelings be known.
> 
> but if you are going to claim to be that fucking stupid about basic historical facts, then you need to wear it around your neck like a millstone.
> 
> you dumb, limp-dicked, racist, jew-hating fuck.


That rigid thinking of yours is limiting!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> That rigid thinking of yours is limiting!


it's linear thinking.

there is no other way to explain your nazism or stupidity, either.

if there were, you'd have tried to weasel your way out of it by claiming said imaginary excuse already.


----------



## PCXV (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> That's a fair point. I'm gonna go ahead and say the truly racist store owner will become irrelevant if shit down by boycott. If anything he will not be able to purchase new clan hoods and shit.


That could take a lot of time to happen, a lot of needless suffering by the minority in a society with widespread racism. The Civil Rights Movement took place exactly because justice had been denied for 100 years after slavery, and things weren't getting better by themselves, they were getting worse. I say make the owner comply, people can change, especially when their livelihood is on the line. If he refuses to change shut him down; racial discrimination breeds more racial tension, violence, and a long list of symptoms that the government has a significant interest in mitigating.


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it's linear thinking.
> 
> there is no other way to explain your nazism or stupidity, either.
> 
> if there were, you'd have tried to weasel your way out of it by claiming said imaginary excuse already.


I don't see this working well for you in Fatherhood. I'm referring to your inability to let go or forgive.

Be honest- the only reason you can't do it here is because you've got an axe to grind, an agenda to push. That makes your exploitation of this Goy/Star of David matter even more perverted. You're willing to use it to deceive to attempt to achieve a moral high ground. For what, political ideal?

Pathetic.

I'll leave you with this. You and I and many others know who he is and what he suffered. He set the bar high. I don't expect you to reach it but it's there nonetheless. 

_Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms—to choose one’s attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one’s own way._


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I don't see this working well for you in Fatherhood. I'm referring to your inability to let go or forgive.


i've been happily married for years now. wanna know why?

because i treat my wife a lot differently than i treat radicalized internet racists who think posting jews defaced with the hitler star of david is good humor.

remember how you defended it endlessly at first?

maybe if you followed your own advice your wife wouldn't have left you, limp dick.


----------



## PCXV (May 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> I don't see this working well for you in Fatherhood. I'm referring to your inability to let go or forgive.
> 
> Be honest- the only reason you can't do it here is because you've got an axe to grind, an agenda to push. That makes your exploitation of this Goy/Star of David matter even more perverted. You're willing to use it to deceive to attempt to achieve a moral high ground. For what, political ideal?
> 
> ...


Buck's screenshot clearly shows you describe Buck as a stereotypical racist depiction of a Jew trolling on the internet that happens to be wearing a Nazi Star of David "Jew Badge." In that context it's not exactly a good look.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Buck's screenshot clearly shows you painting Buck as a stereotypical racist depiction of a Jew trolling on the internet that happens to be wearing a Nazi Star of David "Jew Badge." In that context it's not exactly a good look.


the kicker?

arctic spaghetti noodle thought it was just fine apart for the hitler star of david (which he claims he had no idea hitler even did to the jews).

best not to humor a word out of his mouth. kick the dumb nazi to death, or until he bans himself.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Roma, you fucking racist. And they made it out. How is your talking shit about this race of persecuted people not racist?
> 
> It is and you are.


yeah, as if the gypsies aren't notorious beggars and pickpockets.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> That could take a lot of time to happen, a lot of needless suffering by the minority in a society with widespread racism. The Civil Rights Movement took place exactly because justice had been denied for 100 years after slavery, and things weren't getting better by themselves, they were getting worse. I say make the owner comply, people can change, especially when their livelihood is on the line. If he refuses to change shut him down; racial discrimination breeds more racial tension, violence, and a long list of symptoms that the government has a significant interest in mitigating.


Justice was worse in 1960 than during slavery. You really think that?
It's a shame we didn't get to see what was going to climax with the sit ins and shit. Those were awesome. Segregation was legislated morality. And I don't think it can work. People always resist. 

Look at today for example. A lot of people seem to think there's more racism today than there was in the 60s for some reason.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Justice was worse in 1960 than during slavery.


was the "states' rights" south still pulling a massive federal power grab to enforce fugitive slave laws in 1960, retard?


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, as if the gypsies aren't notorious beggars and pickpockets.


Stereotyping ethnic groups makes you an actual racist. Congrats.


----------



## srh88 (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Justice was worse in 1960 than during slavery. You really think that?
> It's a shame we didn't get to see what was going to climax with the sit ins and shit. Those were awesome. Segregation was legislated morality. And I don't think it can work. People always resist.
> 
> Look at today for example. A lot of people seem to think there's more racism today than there was in the 60s for some reason.


The racism is still out there just as much.. it just moved from being open in the streets to a bunch of cowards behind a keyboard


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Stereotyping ethnic groups makes you an actual racist. Congrats.


gypsies use their own kids to pickpocket strangers. not my fault they are thieving scum.
you are so dumb you are falling right into my trap too. LOL


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> was the "states' rights" south still pulling a massive federal power grab to enforce fugitive slave laws in 1960, retard?


See this is what happens when you don't read and just shitpost like you do, drunkard.



PCXV said:


> justice had been denied for 100 years after slavery, and things weren't getting better by themselves, they were getting worse. .


----------



## PCXV (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Justice was worse in 1960 than during slavery. You really think that?
> It's a shame we didn't get to see what was going to climax with the sit ins and shit. Those were awesome. Segregation was legislated morality. And I don't think it can work.
> 
> Look at today for example. A lot of people seem to think there's more racism today than there was in the 60s.


Racial violence persisted for 100 years after slavery ended. Racism was far from on it's way out, how much longer should we have given Jim Crow lynchings, denial of basic accomodations, racial segregation? In many ways it became worse than directly after abolition as racism took a turn towards segregation and economic/political oppression. In any case, it wasn't a good situation in the USA.

I don't believe there is more of that type of racism today than in 1960.

If we can't legislate morality than why is murder unlawful? The law deters immorality


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> See this is what happens when you don't read and just shitpost like you do, drunkard.


zero beers and zero pot so far tonight.

but wasn't it funny how the south claimed to be for "states' rights" in those days, yet they pulled the biggest federal power grab of all time to force the north to hunt down and return their fleeing slaves?

i guess racists never stop being hypocrites!


----------



## twostrokenut (May 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The racism is still out there just as much.. it just moved from being open in the streets to a bunch of cowards behind a keyboard


Just as much racism today as the 60s or even during slavery? Can't buy that. Good point about the keyboard racists tho, buck just called a race that was persecuted in the holocaust "scum".

Just like hitler did. because buck is a nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> buck just called a race that was persecuted in the holocaust "scum".


funny how selective you are about what types of racism you notice, especially considering you just defended this:

 

and i'm even more sorry that you are descended from begging thieves. but it does explain a lot.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 29, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Racial violence persisted for 100 years after slavery ended. Racism was far from on it's way out, how much longer should we have given Jim Crow lynchings, denial of basic accomodations, racial segregation? In many ways it became worse than directly after abolition as racism took a turn towards segregation and economic/political oppression. In any case, it wasn't a good situation in the USA.
> 
> I don't believe there is more of that type of racism today than in 1960.
> 
> If we can't legislate morality than why is murder illegal? The law deters immorality


Murder is unlawful. Weed is illegal. All I have ever said was it's really a constitutional issue, segregation. Everyone is equal. Strike down separate but equal, seemed the simplest way and the quickest.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Strike down separate but equal, seemed the simplest way and the quickest.


that was struck down in 1954 you retard.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that was struck down in 1954 you retard.


How did the racist democrats like Wallace get around that then?


----------



## PCXV (May 29, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> Murder is unlawful. Weed is illegal. All I have ever said was it's really a constitutional issue, segregation. Everyone is equal. Strike down separate but equal, seemed the simplest way and the quickest.


The CRA added much needed protections that the Constitution does not provide.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2017)

MEMES! 
Where are the fucking memes???!!!


----------



## twostrokenut (May 29, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> How did the racist democrats like Wallace get around that then?


you mean conservative southerners like wallace, or you?

didn't wallace oppose civil rights, just like you do?

LOL

retard.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean conservative southerners like wallace, or you?
> 
> didn't wallace oppose civil rights, just like you do?
> 
> ...


B4 my time. I would not have voted for Wallace.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> B4 my time. I would not have voted for Wallace.


but don't you oppose civil rightrs now, just like wallace did back then?

even wallace recanted the racist views which you still hold, jew-hater.


----------



## tstick (May 29, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 29, 2017)

tstick said:


>


Not sponge-worthy.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 30, 2017)

tstick said:


>


south central is the place to be. gang bangin is the life for me. legs spreading out so far and wide. 
fuck this shit start suckin on my dick and slide. _- part of an old gangster version


----------



## abandonconflict (May 31, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (May 31, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 31, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3952266


I applaud her. I wish she would behead Udey and Qusay Trump next.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I applaud her. I wish she would behead Udey and Qusay Trump next.


Exactly. She's been an unfunny hack for ages, seeing her lose what's left of her spine and kowtowing ('apology tour', CRINGE) is unfortunate.
Thought you had a pair, Kathy?


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Exactly. She's been an unfunny hack for ages, seeing her lose what's left of her spine and kowtowing ('apology tour', CRINGE) is unfortunate.
> Thought you had a pair, Kathy?
> 
> View attachment 3952279
> ...


I found her apology cringeworthy too (and I actually find her funny in small doses). Doing it without her game face on was an odd choice. I guess it was supposed to make it seem more sincere or something.


----------



## twostrokenut (May 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you just stole that image from the internet.
> 
> https://thehollowgrind.com/store/107-5-microtech-scarab-executive-s-e-satin-serrated.html
> 
> retard.





UncleBuck said:


> also lifted from the internet, trailer boi.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 3952367


doesn't change what i said.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 31, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (May 31, 2017)

Breaking news


----------



## abandonconflict (May 31, 2017)

My politics basically:


----------



## ArcticGranite (May 31, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> My politics basically:


Trigger Control???


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2017)

actual photo
 
Grovelling Blair's voice cracks as he finally says sorry for Iraq War after devastating Chilcot report - but he STILL defiantly insists 'there were no lies' and 'I would take the same decision again'


----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## ArcticGranite (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3952854


do you get paid to post stuff this retarded?














there's less ice because of global warming.

antarctica is turning green.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Jun 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> do you get paid to post stuff this retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onward Together. Be the change you want!
Reduce your carbon footprint. A great start would be to reduce the electrical load you consume by posting blather here. That and quit smoking cigarettes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Onward Together. Be the change you want!
> Reduce your carbon footprint. A great start would be to reduce the electrical load you consume by posting blather here. That and quit smoking cigarettes.


you realize that the electric companies i get my electricity from are going to continue to move away from using heavily-polluting coal as a resource no matter what, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> Your electric utility uses coal to produce kWh that you squander? Yet another reason to unplug dipshit. Please. We can't count on govt. to save us any longer.


it's not the government telling electric companies to move away from coal. the electric companies are doing it on their own because it is a smart business move.

something the 6-time bankrupt racist you worship knows nothing about.

the orange fascist is good at laundering russian money though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not the government telling electric companies to move away from coal. the electric companies are doing it on their own because it is a smart business move.
> 
> something the 6-time bankrupt racist you worship knows nothing about.
> 
> the orange fascist is good at laundering russian money though.


You know the orange turd is in trouble when Putin publicly defends him -- twice!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 4, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> View attachment 3954788


thank you


----------



## D528 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 8, 2017)

D528 said:


>


goy?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Looks like our one-trick pony is at it again...


----------



## D528 (Jun 8, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> goy?


trumps a goy toy. lol. When the u.s. has scritures writin on thier gun barrels i consider them christian terrorist .

well since the licture wont post ill just say it.

'nothing is more despicable than then respect based on fear ". albert camus


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2017)

D528 said:


> 'nothing is more despicable than then respect based on fear ".


----------



## Stroker (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 8, 2017)

D528 said:


> trumps a goy toy. lol. When the u.s. has scritures writin on thier gun barrels i consider them christian terrorist .
> 
> well since the licture wont post ill just say it.
> 
> 'nothing is more despicable than then respect based on fear ". albert camus


goy=nation or non jewish person 
trump is a mohel, jk he's meshugener for sure.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 8, 2017)

Will the old man ever get out?


----------



## D528 (Jun 8, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> goy=nation or non jewish person
> trump is a mohel, jk he's meshugener for sure.


man , after i typed my answer i'm like "whta the fuck did i juts say ,how does that pertain ?" lol. what thread was it ? fuck .man , i got payee for a reason .lol. 
complete agrrenment esh !


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3958804


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 11, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


that is a very telling gif

and this one.


dagwood45431 said:


>


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Actually that's stupidity. 
There's nothing wrong with ignorance -- it's how we're born! 
"Willful ignorance" is another matter...


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Actually that's stupidity.
> There's nothing wrong with ignorance -- it's how we're born!
> "Willful ignorance" is another matter...


we where born curious , the opposite of ignorance..
well not the opposite but ignorance implies lack of desire to learn.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> we where born curious , the opposite of ignorance.


Exactly how is curiosity the opposite of ignorance?


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Exactly how is curiosity the opposite of ignorance?


ignorance is willfully ignoring facts and refusing to investigate.
curiosity is the drive to learn and investigate.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> ignorance is willfully ignoring facts and refusing to investigate.
> curiosity is the drive to learn and investigate.


You are confusing 'ignorance' with 'willful ignorance'.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 17, 2017)

ignore is the root word. ignorance is a specific state of unknowing and lacking learning or education. if y'all want to call all states of unknowing ignorance so be it but that is not the language. "he acted in ignorance of basic procedures" should be different from "he acted without knowledge of basic procedures" the first implies he ignored procedures or failed to learn them.
"ignorance of the law is no excuse" implies that the law is apparent or understandable. it should say "ignorance is no excuse for the law" 
in the dictionary it is the state or fact of being ignorant: lack of knowledge, education, or awareness
but in language it the state of ignoring or
*ignoration *
*: complete or utter ignorance*
: an act or action of ignoring
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ignoration.
sorry for the bold type. cut and paste.
جهل בּוּרוּת


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


how's that wall coming along?

are the funds from mexico all deposited yet?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how's that wall coming along?
> 
> are the funds from mexico all deposited yet?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


>



has the lawyer for trump's lawyer lawyered up yet?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3964763


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 21, 2017)

when you belong in hell but religion is a lie so you try to create hell on earth


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 21, 2017)

when the end starts to look attractive.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


Nice panties.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>





dagwood45431 said:


> Nice panties.


i found this on twatter... hilarious post


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i found this on twatter... hilarious post
> View attachment 3966535


then roseanne barr tried to yell at him for "body shaming" and talking about how lots of elderly people wear adult diapers - herself included.

was comedy gold


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2017)

One-trick pony strikes again! 

lol


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## SneekyNinja (Jun 26, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


Fake news unfortunately.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Fake news unfortunately.


well i feel like it is true, and it is a fact that i feel that way, so it is a fact now.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


>


That is reeking of fascism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> That is reeking of fascism.


if you don't vote you are surrendering to the will of others.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> if you don't vote you are surrendering to the will of others.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> That is reeking of fascism.


If you truly believe this then you don't understand what fascism is. But your misuse of a word isn't important.

Tell me. 

How does not voting make for an effective protest?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> If you truly believe this then you don't understand what fascism is.


Oh but I do.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Oh but I do.


Absolutely and completely not even close to the topic. What has this to do with not voting? 

How does not voting make for an effective protest?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely and completely not even close to the topic. What has this to do with not voting?
> 
> How does not voting make for an effective protest?


Not my fault you are brainwashed, stop TV for 1 month and see how you go, Who is protesting?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


@budman111 , was Plato a fascist too? (snicker)

How about George Washington, who said:


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Not my fault you are brainwashed, stop TV for 1 month and see how you go, Who is protesting?


I asked a simple question, it's OK if you admit you can't answer it but you'd look awfully foolish if you did.

How is not voting an effective protest?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> @budman111 , was Plato a fascist too? (snicker)
> 
> How about George Washington, who said:


Who is taking away your freedom of speech? Is that what politicians tell you that will happen if we had no politics?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I asked a simple question, it's OK if you admit you can't answer it but you'd look awfully foolish if you did.
> 
> How is not voting an effective protest?


You use the word 'protest' not me.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> You use the word 'protest' not me.


Ok then,

How is not voting effective?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Who is taking away your freedom of speech? Is that what politicians tell you that will happen if we had no politics?


Explain please.

How is voting a fascist act?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Ok then,
> 
> How is not voting effective?


how is voting effective?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Explain please.
> 
> How is voting a fascist act?


It's basically saying vote...or else.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> It's basically saying vote...or else.


the "or else" is that everyone else makes the decision and you are the whim of others, like a submissive little cuck.

you aren't a cuck, are ya?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the "or else" is that everyone else makes the decision and you are the whim of others, like a submissive little cuck.
> 
> you aren't a cuck, are ya?


Enjoy your feminist, chauvinist, left - right paradigm kid.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you aren't a cuck, are ya?


Wanna see a Cuck relationship..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Enjoy your feminist, chauvinist, left - right paradigm kid.


enjoy being that guy at the party in the corner mumbling about jews.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> enjoy being that guy at the party in the corner mumbling about jews.


That's straight from experience, it reeks of it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> how is voting effective?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fogdog said:


>


Proves my point. Completely ineffective.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Proves my point. Completely ineffective.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


>


Post enough memes and you must be right.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyhow back on topic from the attention seekers that gets no love mummy....


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 27, 2017)

is that Big Lou?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 27, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Anyhow back on topic from the attention seekers that gets no love mummy....


how come Red doesnt have a money bag under socialism?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 27, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> how come Red doesnt have a money bag under socialism?


Red is colorblind.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 27, 2017)

Because under socialism RED still has plenty of money,, just blue can become middle class,,


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)

budman111 said:


> It's basically saying vote...or else.


and vote for bad or evil, to boot. 
voting however is not the fascist part. The system of capitalism and fake democracy is. The way you are saying it sounds like you are against democracy, which ironically would be kinda fascist


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


>


2 elections in 20 years where America voted for one candidate but got another due to the old electoral college.


----------



## Bear420 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)

Bear420 said:


>


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


>


ba ba ba bullshit ! i have to sign affidavid so my vopte dont count anyway. they trash that shit. lol. so my presidential vote is totally watsed. if there is nobody that represents me why would i vote to harm what i believe in ? sorry , im not pavlovs dog !


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2017)

D528 said:


> bullshit ! i have to sign affidavid so my vopte dont count anyway. they trash that shit. lol. so my presidential vote is totally watsed. if there is nobody that represents me why would i vote to harm what i believe in ? sorry , im not pavlovs dog !


What did you just say? What language is that?


----------



## D528 (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> What did you just say? What language is that?


lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> What did you just say? What language is that?



Amazing how someone of your intellect can't understand that.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 27, 2017)

RIP CNN


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> RIP CNN


as this made by the same convicted felon who got busted editing his videos about ACORN as well?

you're still buying this shit?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> as this made by the same convicted felon who got busted editing his videos about ACORN as well?
> 
> you're still buying this shit?









CNN's White House press pass must be revoked immediately, until further notice. CNN must be held accountable for stirring up loons like the man who shot Steve Scalise into thinking the president was colluding with Russia and a traitor.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> CNN's White House press pass must be revoked immediately, until further notice. CNN must be held accountable for stirring up loons like the man who shot Steve Scalise into thinking the president was colluding with Russia and a traitor.


trump is colluding with russia and is a traitor. why do you think mueller hired the same prosecutors that took down enron, richard nixon, and the mafia?


----------



## Cx2H (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> What did you just say? What language is that?


Covfefenese..?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is colluding with russia and is a traitor. why do you think mueller hired the same prosecutors that took down enron, richard nixon, and the mafia?


Because they are Clinton donors


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Because they are Clinton donors


LOL

you'll be repeating that as the charges are announced against trump's entire senior staff, and even his retarded kids.

you don't hire the guys that took down the mob and enron and watergate because of fake news you fucking retard.

oh, and that convicted felon whose deceptively edited videos you are touting as "pravda", well little history lesson for ya retard: propaganda works FOR the ruling party, not against it. 

go be retarded somewhere else. i'm sure it will be welcome on the klan's forum, or even worse, a breitbart comments section.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> CNN's White House press pass must be revoked immediately, until further notice. CNN must be held accountable for stirring up loons like the man who shot Steve Scalise into thinking the president was colluding with Russia and a traitor.


Wow, you are the dumbest sock *ever* -- and that's saying a lot. 
FDD?
ArcticDumbass? 
2strokeIQ


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2017)

Cx2H said:


> Covfefenese..?


LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Because they are Clinton donors


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


>


oh look, liberals resorting to censoring the truth again... how progressive


----------



## budman111 (Jun 27, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> democracy,


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> oh look, liberals resorting to censoring the truth again... how progressive


your posts are still up there, retard.

why are you trying to spam us with fake news from a convicted felon though?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> RIP CNN


LOL! The side that has several Russia Today honorees calling CNN Pravda! That's precious!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> LOL! The side that has several Russia Today honorees calling CNN Pravda! That's precious!


these people are fucking retards.

they are going around shutting down shakespeare plays because they think it is depicting trump's assassination. these retards do not realize that the message of the play they are protesting is that assassinations are BAD. after shutting down the plays, they go back to screaming about how much they love free speech.

this pravda thing is another fatal execution of mental retardation. pravda, or state propaganda, works FOR the ruling party, not against it.

someone really needs to clean out their fucking diapers already.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


democratic republic perhaps. true democracy is something else. 
what is the solution , if democracy is the problem?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 27, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> what is the solution?


Anarchy.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Anarchy.


Anarchy uses different types of democracy. Anarchy is the absence of illegitimate authority , not the absence of derision making. True democracy is important https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Types_of_democracy
run a search for green anarchy, eco socialism , participatory economics, anarcho-syndicalism , anarcho-communism.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3969142


that should be mandatory for someone like him to wear.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3971427


WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


Hello. I love you. That is all.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Zack Stewart (Jul 4, 2017)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy 4th pinworm
> 
> View attachment 3724035


I can't stand the orange idiot we have in office BUT he didn't actually say that. Snopes that shit!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Hello. I love you. That is all.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Anarchy.


LOL

another ani anifa misspeaks about anarchy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2017)

@Padawanbater2


----------



## budman111 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2017)

just think.... this person actually got to help choose who runs the nation


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> just think.... this person actually got to help choose who runs the nation


i can't believe that twitter is free.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That's what happens to small handed pussy grabbers in Poland.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## WaxPayne (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


>


heres an actual brutal PA fight. no shots fired, all bayonet 
http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/redcoats-kill-sleeping-americans-in-paoli-massacre

sorry for no meme... but that shit was brutal. theres apparently a lot of haunting stories and shit from the area. pretty interesting
http://www.southernghosts.com/daily-dose/the-ghosts-of-the-paoli-massacre
i learned about it from a customer of mine. pretty interesting stuff at least


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 9, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3974467


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 10, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> View attachment 3975149 View attachment 3975150 View attachment 3975151


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Jul 10, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


Holy shit smoloko.com !!! This is the homepage today, first thing you see:








Budman < piece of shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Holy shit smoloko.com !!! This is the homepage today, first thing you see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.

why is a nazi like budman allowed to post here?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> wow.
> 
> why is a nazi like budman allowed to post here?


for our enjoyment


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2017)

I guess I need to make sure there's more fluoride in his water, maybe a few more chemtrails over his hometown.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 11, 2017)

ANC said:


>


shuttle crash due to unknown panel imbalance.
They proly put out a fake for his dumb ass. if they clean his hand grease off now it will alter the specs of the metal. i used to get scraps, it justs feels like strong light metal with holes.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 11, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3975562


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 11, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3975562


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jul 11, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Holy shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## PCXV (Jul 11, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


Idk, maybe ask a person that hates jews because he feels inferior.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


im sorry about your obvious brain injury... thats a catholic cardinal


----------



## budman111 (Jul 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im sorry about your obvious brain injury... thats a catholic cardinal


Dude, lol, the POPE is a Jesuit, it is a fucking sham, you fell for it...

http://religionnews.com/2013/03/14/why-the-first-jesuit-pope-is-a-big-deal/


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Dude, lol, the POPE is a Jesuit, it is a fucking sham, you fell for it...
> 
> http://religionnews.com/2013/03/14/why-the-first-jesuit-pope-is-a-big-deal/


Lol I read your meme wrong.... Nothing to see here


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 15, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


>



I saw a Bernie sticker the other day someone had scribbled 2020 on, lol.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


saw that. good as the goblins song.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 18, 2017)

This fucking guy....


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disclaimer: I am not, nor have I ever been a Trump supporter! But this is hilarious!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

Ug.
I should have edited out that Turningpoint logo...
-- edit again --
New image w/o stupid logo.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


This is poorly worded. 

What are the _uncomfortable_ people doing???


----------



## budman111 (Jul 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are the _uncomfortable_ people doing???


trolling politics.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 21, 2017)

budman111 said:


> trolling politics.


You're a clown. You had a KKK related avi and were going around making antisemitic comments and now you've switched to a Palestinian flag. You're the one trolling and you certainly shouldn't be comfortable on this site.

gtfoh


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Billiam76 (Jul 21, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


>


Do you remember the U.S. Supreme Court case of Bakke v. Univ. of Cal. ( @ Davis , I think) (anyway it was the first case where the plaintiff won in a reverse discrimination case.) Read it and see what they thought it "be like".


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 21, 2017)

nah


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Billiam76 said:


> Do you remember the U.S. Supreme Court case of Bakke v. Univ. of Cal. ( @ Davis , I think) (anyway it wasView attachment 3982184 the first case where the plaintiff won in a reverse discrimination case.) Read it and see what they thought it "be like".


nah


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is poorly worded.
> 
> What are the _uncomfortable_ people doing???


what can we do? what do you do? i spread the word a bit . throw a collective fit with everybody else. live my life with out much revolution. plan and prepare for the future, hope it's awesome.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


We're divided because of bigots like you. Why would a Jew ever stand in solidarity with an antisemite?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


Smoloko.com


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> We're divided because of bigots like you. Why would a Jew ever stand in solidarity with an antisemite?


You are about as convincing as the proof of global warming...


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 22, 2017)

My statement was also as correct and factual, mouthbreather.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> You are about as convincing as the proof of global warming...


You are exactly as smart as a retarded racist nazi piece of shit.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Smoloko.com


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)

PCXV said:


> You are exactly as smart as a retarded racist nazi piece of shit.


see above meme, applies to you too.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


Why don't you tell us then? What's it like to feel so inferior to Jews that you turn into a fascist piece of shit that supports genocide against the people he feels inferior to?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Your head is full of shit.


You are brainwashed by smoloko.com, a fascist nazi-defending site for retards with no hope but to blame Jews. You are unworthy of life, a total disgrace.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)

PCXV said:


> You are brainwashed by smoloko.com, a fascist nazi-defending site for retards with no hope but to blame Jews. You are unworthy of life, a total disgrace.


Never even heard of the site, you are the disgrace.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Funny how you know about it...


Yeah, I make it a point to know where fascists are since I'm an antifascist. I'm also Jewish. Have you considered suicide like I suggested?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Never even heard of the site, you are the disgrace.


Just 3 pages back.







and more of your inferiority complex:


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Came close once at an asphyxiation sex party with your mom, BTW it's Zionism I disprove of, are you admitting there that you are a Zionist?


No, you're not just anti-zionist. You're antisemitic. You have been calling people Jew as if it were an insult and you had a kkk related avi before you switched to this Palestine flag. In fact you delegitimize anti-zionism by associating it with anti-semitism.

Just curious, what would you do if I kicked your ass?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Defending Zionism now?


Are you defending Smoloko.com now? 

You have incorrectly conflated your anti-Zionist NWO conspiracy bullshit with the legitimate reasoning of the actual Zionist movement.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> No, you're not just anti-zionist. You're antisemitic. You have been calling people Jew as if it were an insult and you had a kkk related avi before you switched to this Palestine flag. In fact you delegitimize anti-zionism by associating it with anti-semitism.
> 
> Just curious, what would you do if I kicked your ass?


Absolute moronic trash, can't even remember what he posted 10 days ago.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Are you defending Smoloko.com now?
> 
> You have incorrectly conflated your anti-Zionist NWO conspiracy bullshit with the legitimate reasoning of the actual Zionist movement.


Nowhere on that meme is nazi propaganda you are a drama queen.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 22, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> No, you're not just anti-zionist. You're antisemitic. You have been calling people Jew as if it were an insult and you had a kkk related avi before you switched to this Palestine flag. In fact you delegitimize anti-zionism by associating it with anti-semitism.
> 
> Just curious, what would you do if I kicked your ass?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


You know, I've asked this a few times but for some reason you never reply. I'm sure this is all a mistake. So I'll try again, in that video you posted in that terrifying WW3 thread you started, why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> BTW it's Zionism I disprove of


put a fucking bullet through your head, jew hater.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Nowhere on that meme is nazi propaganda you are a drama queen.


lol This is you beginning to backpedal. You defend smoloko.com, you post their memes, you are a dumb fucking sheep with so little self esteem. Just do it.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 22, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


But anti-zionism isn't paranoia? Get a grip on reality!


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 22, 2017)

unused multi million dollar war planes


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 22, 2017)

PCXV said:


> But anti-zionism isn't paranoia? Get a grip on reality!


There is some legit antizionism such as the type of shit Einstein was about but this guy is just another skinhead piece of shit.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

throw out the electoral collage.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> put a fucking bullet through your head, jew hater.


You first Zionist...


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

PCXV said:


> But anti-zionism isn't paranoia?


No, wanting to create a state out of someone else's is 'paranoia' you will agree,


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> With your ugly mom? NO!





budman111 said:


> You first Zionist...





budman111 said:


> No, wanting to create a state out of someone else's is 'paranoia' you will agree,


pow , pow , pow


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


>


the entire region is Palestine. Suadi Arabia , Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, all Palestine, all authoritarian , fascist governments everyone fights or is oppressed in that region but Israel is somehow the only devil. ok.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> the entire region is Palestine. Suadi Arabia , Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, all Palestine


All Palestine has left is the west bank, gazza strip and not much else!


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> All Palestine has left is the west bank, gazza strip and not much else!


Israel needs to share and stop retaliating with doubled force. that being said, why can Egypt get away with human rights violations and Suadi Arabia gets support from the u.s. while it attacks it's neighbors yet Isreal is the enemy in the region? could it be because the jews have been persecuted and deemed the enemy in the region ages ago before they where slaves in Egypt and been in diaspora since the 8 th century. the other nationalities out number jews 5 to one because they have been targeted by the Christians and the Muslims in war after war. now they have a tiny country in there old homeland that they defended from Egypt, Jordan, Syria (with extra forces sent from Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Sudan, Tunisia, Morocco and Algeria) who form an Arab coalition. They will end up sharing and not all jews or even Israelis are Zionists. The u.s. could help negotiate peace but instead feeds bought sides fire. i am upset with American government and Israeli gov for there roles in this as well as the Palestinian side for continuing violence however not all Muslim extremist attacks are supported by Palestine yet they get punished and who would give up in a fight ? esp. if instead of a mediator there where big players pushing you both back in to fight.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> No, wanting to create a state out of someone else's is 'paranoia' you will agree,


I'm talking about the brand of anti-zionism which leads you to post smoloko.com memes, a site that when you open the homepage says "maybe Hitler was right." That's just fucked up.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

PCXV said:


> I'm talking about the brand of anti-zionism which leads you to post smoloko.com memes, a site that when you open the homepage says "maybe Hitler was right." That's just fucked up.


I am not defending that post on that site because you are right that is fucked up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> You first Zionist...


nah


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> I am not defending that post on that site


why do you post "hitler was right" memes from their site then?


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you post "hitler was right" memes from their site then?


Because it had absolutely nothing to do with Hitler or any other Nazi propaganda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Because it had absolutely nothing to do with Hitler or any other Nazi propaganda.


are you trying to tell me the website you get your memes and news from, a website that glorifies hitler, has nothing to do with hitler or nazis?


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> are you trying to tell me the website you get your memes and news from, a website that glorifies hitler, has nothing to do with hitler or nazis?


Not the meme I posted no, Are you sure you are not Trumps biggest fan?...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Are you sure you are not Trump biggest fan?...


i just want to know why you get your news from a website that glorifies hitler.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just want to know why you get your news from a website that glorifies hitler.


 Do you agree with every post on every website? no.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Do you agree with every post on every website? no.


so why do you get your news from a website that glorifies hitler then?


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so why do you get your news from a website that glorifies hitler then?


Why do you talk politics on a grow forum?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Why do you talk politics on a grow forum?


you're avoiding the question about why you habitually visit a nazi website that looks like this to anyone who enters:


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're avoiding the question about why you habitually visit a nazi website that looks like this to anyone who enters:
> 
> View attachment 3983038


I have no connection or endorsement at all with what Ken says in that thread anymore that what someone on spirituality thread on RIU that is talking about Astral Traveling so sorry to shatter your illusion/fantasy, confused on which one it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> I have no connection or endorsement at all with what Ken says in that thread anymore that what someone on spirituality thread on RIU that is talking about Astral Traveling so sorry to shatter your illusion/fantasy, confused on which one it is.


you literally endorse the nazi glorifying website every time you spam us with their neo-nazi crap.

why did you got to a website that proclaims hitler was right and not immediately leave?


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you literally endorse the nazi glorifying website every time you spam us with their neo-nazi crap.
> 
> why did you got to a website that proclaims hitler was right and not immediately leave?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> I am not defending that post on that site because you are right that is fucked up.


OK that may be fair enough giving you the benefit of the doubt, but you also posted the meme of the caricature of the Jew puppeteering US politicians. That's not cool either. The caricature is a historically racist depiction. The idea that somehow Jews control the US government is conspiracy bullshit. 

Our government may represent their interests over others' in that region, but there is a political history to consider and a legitimate debate that is taking place between competing interests. There is a constructive way to solve this issue but demonizing Jews is not one of them.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

PCXV said:


> OK that may be fair enough giving you the benefit of the doubt, but you also posted the meme of the caricature of the Jew puppeteering US politicians. That's not cool either. The caricature is a historically racist depiction. The idea that somehow Jews control the US government is conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> Our government may represent their interests over others' in that region, but there is a political history to consider and a legitimate debate that is taking place between competing interests. There is a constructive way to solve this issue but demonizing Jews is not one of them.


I digress, my bad on that point, fair enough.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 3983114


yep, you definitely got fired from your paid posting job for being too drunk and shitty at it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> I have no connection or endorsement at all with what Ken says in that thread anymore that what someone on spirituality thread on RIU that is talking about Astral Traveling so sorry to shatter your illusion/fantasy, confused on which one it is.





budman111 said:


>


You know, I've asked this a few times but for some reason you never reply. I'm sure this is all a mistake. So I'll try again, in that video you posted in that terrifying WW3 thread you started, 

why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 23, 2017)

You know, @Fogdog has asked this a few times but for some reason you never reply. I'm sure this is all a mistake. So I'll try, in that video you posted in that terrifying WW3 thread you started, 

why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> You know, @Fogdog has asked this a few times but for some reason you never reply. I'm sure this is all a mistake. So I'll try, in that video you posted in that terrifying WW3 thread you started,
> 
> why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> I digress, my bad on that point, fair enough.


You know, @Fogdog has asked this a few times but for some reason you never reply. I'm sure this is all a mistake. So I'll try, in that video you posted in that terrifying WW3 thread you started, 

why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


Trumps a satanist maybe? and the 'number of Ashkenazi Jews' ....someone's paranoid again, you keep bring it up, I never mentioned it at all ever.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> You know, I've asked this a few times but for some reason you never reply. I'm sure this is all a mistake. So I'll try again, in that video you posted in that terrifying WW3 thread you started,
> 
> why does the video refer to illuminati, Satan, and the number of Ashkenazi Jews that the video guy said "surrounded" Trump?


see above.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Trumps a satanist maybe? and the 'number of Ashkenazi Jews' ....someone's paranoid again, you keep bring it up, I never mentioned it at all ever.


Oh no, not correct at all. You mentioned it by posting the video. It is very clearly in the video that you posted as a terrifying harbinger to WW3.

Why did that video name all those Jews and cite something unintelligible about Satan and Illuminati? All in reference to Trump. You must have felt the information was important enough to post it. If not, why did you post it then?

I'm simply asking for clarification from your original post. Please don't take my referring to this as something else. Why all the Jews named as "surrounding Trump"? Why Satan and Illuminati? What's the connection with Trump?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 23, 2017)

I would also like to understand why that video specifies Ashkenazi Jews, Satan and the illuminati "surrounding Trump".


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> see above.


Umm, no, almost ten minutes of citing people who are Jews and saying they surrounded Trump and reference to Satan and Illuminati are clearly in the video you posted. In case you need to be reminded, I'll re-post your original:



budman111 said:


>


I'm terrified of your claim that WW3 is at hand and asking for more information on this important subject.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Why all the Jews named as "surrounding Trump"? Why Satan and Illuminati? What's the connection with Trump?


No idea, a lot of them in politics is my guess and trump is probably a satanist.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 23, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, no, almost ten minutes of citing people who are Jews and saying they surrounded Trump and reference to Satan and Illuminati are clearly in the video you posted. In case you need to be reminded, I'll re-post your original:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrified of your claim that WW3 is at hand and asking for more information on this important subject.


It also scares me and I would also like to understand it.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> No idea, a lot of them in politics is my guess and trump is probably a satanist.


Even if this were literally true, what is wrong with it and why does it mean he wants WW3? What connection to Jews? It's not like Satanists have ever been behind major genocides or the inquisition. Actually, I think Satanists might be the most persecuted religious group in history. Besides, I'm pretty sure Trump is some kind of Christian.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Even if this were literally true, what is wrong with it and why does it mean he wants WW3? What connection to Jews? It's not like Satanists have ever been behind major genocides or the inquisition. Actually, I think Satanists might be the most persecuted religious group in history. Besides, I'm pretty sure Trump is some kind of Christian.


Jews
Satan
Illuminati
Trump
Christians
WW3

What does this all mean?

@budman111


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Jews
> Satan
> Illuminati
> Trump
> ...


It means you are a chump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> It means you are a chump.


he's not the one who is too stupid/afraid to discuss and explain some weird theory he has about evil jews.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> he's not the one who is too stupid/afraid to discuss and explain some weird theory he has about evil jews.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 23, 2017)

budman111 said:


> It means you are a chump.



Hey manny'!


----------



## twostrokenut (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Sup Dick Cheeze? or, Smegma as you are better known by.


Oh, hi!

I'm so glad you are here. I've been meaning to ask you about something you posted a while back. I'll remind you by posting a reply to your OP here:


budman111 said:


>


I'm very concerned about the issue you raised concerning Trump and WW3. In the video you posted, there are references to Trump being surrounded by Jews -- the narrator spent 10 minutes naming and showing images of all of them. He also showed some references about Satan and Illuminati. I'm wondering if you could please explain all this.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 25, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, hi!
> 
> I'm so glad you are here. I've been meaning to ask you about something you posted a while back. I'll remind you by posting a reply to your OP here:
> 
> I'm very concerned about the issue you raised concerning Trump and WW3. In the video you posted, there are references to Trump being surrounded by Jews -- the narrator spent 10 minutes naming and showing images of all of them. He also showed some references about Satan and Illuminati. I'm wondering if you could please explain all this.


Sleep well last night?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Sleep well last night?


I slept awful worried about ww3. But thanks for your concern;

I'm wondering if you could explain what all those Ashkenazi Jews surrounding Trump has to do with Satan, Illuminati and I aplogize for leaving them out but also North Korea.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3986300



I want to play!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 28, 2017)

ArcticGranite said:


> View attachment 3986300


Jhat jappened?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 28, 2017)

Jhat jappened?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 28, 2017)

Jhat jappened?

 ?


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 28, 2017)

WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Stroker (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 27, 2017)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 4001091


really? you have pictures and you still don't know?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 4001091


----------



## budman111 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hate the, "I told you so" but my post a while back...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

This is hilarious. I'm really trying to get my hands on a "Putin is not my papi" hat


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2018)

budman111 said:


> Hate the, "I told you so" but my post a while back...


FIFY


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## peabody2018 (Apr 8, 2018)

AlphaPhase said:


> No comments. Just memes.
> 
> Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next.
> 
> ...


Memes don’t prove anything.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 8, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Memes don’t prove anything.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2018)

srh88 said:


> This is hilarious. I'm really trying to get my hands on a "Putin is not my papi" hat


I know you posted this one a while ago but that was fucking HILARIOUS


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 9, 2018)

Why does right-wing leaning correlate negatively with good use of memes?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Memes don’t prove anything.


Oh, yeah. Prove it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2018)

^^^^^that is the most interaction red1966 has had with a female since he burned his second family alive


----------



## peabody2018 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know you posted this one a while ago but that was fucking HILARIOUS


I guess Mexico has no presidential retirement plan


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> I guess Mexico has no presidential retirement plan


OK, you gonna give readers your thoughts on pension reform. LOL
Ok, go on.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## peabody2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> OK, you gonna give readers your thoughts on pension reform. LOL
> Ok, go on.....


I just thought that perhaps he had no pension. Reform? Yawn. Too boring


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 10, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


I don't get it. Is this a joke meme? I don't remember that in the book and I highly doubt gassing people was practiced in the 6th century BC


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't get it. Is this a joke meme? I don't remember that in the book and I highly doubt gassing people was practiced in the 6th century BC


Yeah, come to think of it, gassing people like what Assad did a few days ago is only a recent development in warfare.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2018)

Can you spot the "Shithole Countries"?


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


0/10


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


only nazis complain about birthrates

0/10

sorry you got brainwashed by internet cosplay nazis. that's fucking pathetic.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> only nazis complain about birthrates
> 
> 0/10
> 
> sorry you got brainwashed by internet cosplay nazis. that's fucking pathetic.


unless you are calling Israeli's nazis (lol?) this is not true.


----------



## travisw (Apr 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>





squarepush3r said:


> unless you are calling Israeli's nazis (lol?) this is not true.


So Blair isn't a Nazi? What would you call a guy who always talks about how Hitler was such a great man, and how those Nazi's were really on to something?

*Blair Cottrell, rising anti-Islam movement leader, wanted Hitler in the classroom*
*https://www.smh.com.au/national/blair-cottrell-leader-of-aussie-patriots-upf-wanted-hitler-in-the-classroom-20151016-gkbbvz.html*

In one Facebook post that included a photograph of Adolf Hitler, Mr Cottrell commented: "There should be a picture of this man in every classroom and every school, and his book should be issued to every student annually."













Mr Cottrell, who uploads videos of himself at a whiteboard explaining to his thousands of Facebook followers his philosophical beliefs, also appears to quote regularly from Hitler's theories.

In one video Mr Cottrell explains the power and importance of propaganda using concepts and even words from Hitler's self-serving autobiography, _Mein Kampf_. In another video, Mr Cottrell's analysis of society and the need for force echo closely the "three pillars" sentiments expressed in Hitler's writing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Patriots_Front

more not a nazi stuff from Blair


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 23, 2018)

travisw said:


> So Blair isn't a Nazi? What would you call a guy who always talks about how Hitler was such a great man, and how those Nazi's were really on to something?
> 
> *Blair Cottrell, rising anti-Islam movement leader, wanted Hitler in the classroom*
> *https://www.smh.com.au/national/blair-cottrell-leader-of-aussie-patriots-upf-wanted-hitler-in-the-classroom-20151016-gkbbvz.html*
> ...


you missed the point pretty far!

Israel is very concerned about Jewish birth rates
http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Current-Israeli-birth-rates-unsustainable-says-expert-543209

And its a 2 year jail sentence for a Jew to marry a non-Jew in Israel. Maybe they are Nazi's in Israel? lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> you missed the point pretty far!
> 
> Israel is very concerned about Jewish birth rates
> http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Current-Israeli-birth-rates-unsustainable-says-expert-543209
> ...


No, we got the point, little pouty Nazi girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> you missed the point pretty far!
> 
> Israel is very concerned about Jewish birth rates
> http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Current-Israeli-birth-rates-unsustainable-says-expert-543209
> ...


how did you get started down the path to nazism?

did you go on 4chan or reddit looking for advice on how to get girls or help with your depression, and they sensed your need and indoctrinated you?

these nazis prey on the weak like you. they have stated frequenting depression and suicide help websites to recruit weaklings like you


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2018)

love getting triggered by other people's lifestyle decisions which affect me in no ways whatsoever


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)




----------



## abandonconflict (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4131387 View attachment 4131388 View attachment 4131389


Federal taxes stabilise the currency. You shouldn't get economics lessons from ancap memes.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Federal taxes stabilise the currency. You shouldn't get economics lessons from ancap memes.


No amount of taxes will ever stabilize our green worthless toilet paper. What's the going rate for a roll of Charmins these days?


----------



## abandonconflict (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> No amount of taxes will ever stabilize our green worthless toilet paper. What's the going rate for a roll of Charmins these days?


Send me all your cash. Don't throw it away.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 5, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Federal taxes stabilise the currency. You shouldn't get economics lessons from ancap memes.


Maybe, but even if that were accurate it's not a good rationale for perpetuating the fractional reserve banking fraud and money from thin air thing.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Justin-case (May 5, 2018)

oh those eyes...


----------



## Rob Roy (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 5, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Oh my God, that kid is fucked
Where is DCF when you need them?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4131387 View attachment 4131388 View attachment 4131389


taxes pay for the homeless shelter you live in


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 14, 2018)

Rob Roy said:


> Maybe, but even if that were accurate it's not a good rationale for perpetuating the fractional reserve banking fraud and money from thin air thing.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 14, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> taxes pay for the homeless shelter you live in


I live in a $300,000 dollar home window repair dude.


----------



## Justin-case (May 15, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I live in a $300,000 dollar home window repair dude.


I'm sure it's depreciated since you moved in


----------



## Rob Roy (May 15, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I live in a $300,000 dollar home window repair dude.


In the bay area that would be a shack


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> In the bay area that would be a shack


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## relaxinginUSA (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> View attachment 4177519


welcome new member!

you're scared of a girl


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Aug 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> welcome new member!
> 
> you're scared of a girl


I thought it was funny. Ya know, the civics and Honda thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> welcome new member!
> 
> you're scared of a girl



Hey pussy (your words) who's been here forever. Why you scared to write me in prison?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> I thought it was funny. Ya know, the civics and Honda thing.


Simple minds


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Aug 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Simple minds


C'mon, don't be so hard on yourself. You're not a simpleton. Just misunderstood?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2018)

twopump


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4182750 View attachment 4182751 View attachment 4182752


isn't your family composed of intergenerational drug addicted welfare sponges?


----------



## blaze 57 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


I love your posts. I live near a lot of people who voted for Trump but it is getting hard to find one that openly supports him. Even those that I suspect still do are loath to actually come out and say it. So your posts give me insight into the kind of morons who not only support him but do so openly. You are a rare sort - so keep on posting. It is fun to see what goes on in your head by witnessing the sort of things you actually post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I love your posts. I live near a lot of people who voted for Trump but it is getting hard to find one that openly supports him. Even those that I suspect still do are loath to actually come out and say it. So your posts give me insight into the kind of morons who not only support him but do so openly. You are a rare sort - so keep on posting. It is fun to see what goes on in your head by witnessing the sort of things you actually post.


is flaming pie full on qanon now?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> is flaming pie full on qanon now?


Dunno. Been a while since I checked on her. It would not surprise me at all. She had a whole "everybody is a child molester but I support Donald Trump" thing going. Add to that the fact that she is pretty dumb and quite frightened by non-whites and that pretty much makes qanon her destiny.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4182750 View attachment 4182751 View attachment 4182752


How's that flat Earth thing working for you?


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 4131478 oh those eyes...


Her face looks like a dropped pie.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 20, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I live near a lot of people who voted for Trump but it is getting hard to find one that openly supports him.


I've got idiots flying Trump flags in my shire

I think they're looking for trouble


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've got idiots flying Trump flags in my shire
> 
> I think they're looking for trouble


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2018)

sparemeyourstoneybaloney said:


> View attachment 4185352


Nothing to do with politics.. go to toke n talk. There's a thread there for random pics/memes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2018)

sparemeyourstoneybaloney said:


> View attachment 4185355 View attachment 4185356 View attachment 4185357 View attachment 4185359 View attachment 4185360 View attachment 4185361 View attachment 4185362 View attachment 4185363 View attachment 4185365 View attachment 4185352


welcome back new member!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> welcome back new member!


I tried the benefit of the doubt route. Lol

Obviously I should be a mod


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> View attachment 4185381


Do you think trump is sexy?


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2018)

sparemeyourstoneybaloney said:


> View attachment 4185355 View attachment 4185356 View attachment 4185357 View attachment 4185359 View attachment 4185360 View attachment 4185361 View attachment 4185362 View attachment 4185363 View attachment 4185365 View attachment 4185352


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2018)

Fogdog said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't believe. The Senator did. An honorable man I often disagreed with but admired is gone. Semper Fi, sir and anchors aweigh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 30, 2018)

This silly fuck out. This is an official campaign release. To counter Beto.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2018)

I just googled "ted cruz fat" and this came up





seems appropriate to the poster.


----------



## Stink Bug (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> View attachment 4190318


Didn’t trump promise to release his taxes, ban all Muslims, get great healthcare for everyone, and build a wall Mexico would pay for?

Let’s talk more about promises


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

Trumptards fall for the ol' bait & switch every time...


----------



## vancityj (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2018)

^four shit-posts in a row meltdown

LMFAO


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4191247


Lol. Except the economy after bush


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol. Except the economy after bush


It’s like 1984 with how they want to rewrite the past


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s like 1984 with how they want to rewrite the past


The sad thing is that they are dumb enough to believe it. 
Trumptards isolate themselves from facts, then suck each other off to feel better.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> isn't your family composed of intergenerational drug addicted welfare sponges?


A communist calling a true patriot a welfare sponge, that's classic coming from a communist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> A communist calling a true patriot a welfare sponge, that's classic coming from a communist.


You’re an Intergenerational drug addict and welfare sponge


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How's that flat Earth thing working for you?


Told you already the world is valoca raptor shaped dumby


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re an Intergenerational drug addict and welfare sponge


Thought communist had hard ons for welfare spongs.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thought communist had hard ons for welfare spongs.


You're welcome


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> You're welcome


Did I thank you Comrad?


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Did I thank you Comrad?


Don't mention it, always glad to help.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thought communist had hard ons for welfare spongs.


It's a good thing we are there for you. Imagine your situation if Republicans had their way.


----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> View attachment 4191710


Didn’t trump promise to release his taxes, ban all Muslims, get great healthcare for everyone, and build a wall Mexico would pay for?

Let’s talk more about promises


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Didn’t trump promise to release his taxes, ban all Muslims, get great healthcare for everyone, and build a wall Mexico would pay for?
> 
> Let’s talk more about promises


Aren't we also supposed to be tired of winning by now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aren't we also supposed to be tired of winning by now?


they are winning


----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> View attachment 4191731


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## halo2killer (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4186136


lol WTF is going on there...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4191738


racist


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aren't we also supposed to be tired of winning by now?


It's creepy how close we think except the kill whitey shit


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> It's creepy how close we think except the kill whitey shit


My post was meant for buck..all I want is the left to win.. doesn't matter how many facts or memes I put up


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 3, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> lol WTF is going on there...


What the fuck is with your name? Are you 12?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What the fuck is with your name? Are you 12?


His grandma been wanting him out for over 18 years if thats what you mean


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 3, 2018)

Typical Left comments. Always attacking someone any way they think they can. The left no longer makes arguments about policies’ effectiveness. Their only argument is character assassination.


----------



## vancityj (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Typical Left comments. Always attacking someone any way they think they can. The left no longer makes arguments about policies’ effectiveness. Their only argument is character assassination.


Would you like to talk about health care? 
Budget deficits? 
Inflation? 
Free walls? 

I know, let's talk about tariffs!


----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 3, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Typical Left comments. Always attacking someone any way they think they can. The left no longer makes arguments about policies’ effectiveness. Their only argument is character assassination.





vancityj said:


> View attachment 4191873





vancityj said:


> View attachment 4191874





vancityj said:


> View attachment 4191875





vancityj said:


> View attachment 4191876


Uh huh, tell me about it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh huh, tell me about it.


LOL
There's been a sudden influx of stupidity in this thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Typical Left comments. Always attacking someone any way they think they can. The left no longer makes arguments about policies’ effectiveness. Their only argument is character assassination.


Racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4191875


ISIS is stronger now than they have ever been


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 3, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Typical Left comments. Always attacking someone any way they think they can. The left no longer makes arguments about policies’ effectiveness. Their only argument is character assassination.


Only a flawed character is susceptible to attack


----------



## luckybleu (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ISIS is stronger now than they have ever been


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> View attachment 4192093


What’s their fighting force like?


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 5, 2018)

Our national embarrassment.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 5, 2018)

Guaranteed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


But, who do you you think mueller will indict next?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 6, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> But, who do you you think mueller will indict next?


Mueller is watching to see which rats are looking overboard right now. The ones asking about lifejackets.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


Her fat huckleberry face looks like a dropped pie.


----------



## luckybleu (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3724073


Funny that you would use ADC

http://thefederalist.com/2016/08/22/donald-trump-is-2016s-andrew-dice-clay/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 7, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4194271


lol I was just gonna post this


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2018)

Human caused global primate change


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 9, 2018)

^^^^ more deep political insight by white racist pedo lol.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> ^^^^ more deep political insight by white racist pedo lol.


You're bad at this.


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 9, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You're bad at this.


Noted. Thanks so much.


----------



## vancityj (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 10, 2018)

Happiness is waking up to Donald J TRUMP as POTUS.

Thank you Mr TRUMP!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Happiness is waking up to Donald J TRUMP as POTUS.
> 
> Thank you Mr TRUMP!


37 % of Americans voters agree


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4196044


No updated pics of Chelsea?


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> No updated pics of Chelsea?


Shes going through a homely stage so updated pics are a little embarrassing for her. Couple more decades should clear things up.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> 37 % of Americans voters agree



63% voted for president so he could represent the world?

Sounds made up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 63% voted for president so he could represent the world?
> 
> Sounds made up.


We are no longer a respected nation because of trump

The world hates trump


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 11, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Happiness is waking up to Donald J TRUMP as POTUS.
> 
> Thank you Mr TRUMP!


Shutting down American diplomacy around the world while making sales room in mexico for Chinese Auto Makers.

Winning at spreading Communism.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> We are no longer a respected nation because of trump
> 
> The world hates trump


Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!


Why do you think trumps illegitimate and failed presidency upsets me?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!


Ahh dang I forgot we were playing Martyr and victim ...errrm I mean passive aggressive ...
Say can I ask you a question ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.


Do you believe trumps own wife and also Jill harth who both said they were raped by trump?


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you believe trumps own wife and also Jill harth who both said they were raped by trump?


Is there a meme of that lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Is there a meme of that lol.


Why not answer the very simple question ?


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Why not answer the very simple question ?


"I don't owe you a thing". 

Borrowed that from your friend. Why are you a bigoted, racist pedophile lol. White.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> "I don't owe you a thing".
> 
> Borrowed that from your friend. Why are you a bigoted, racist pedophile lol. White.


So far tonight you’ve cuckishly supported everything trump does then run away


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So far tonight you’ve cuckishly supported everything trump does then run away


Nah.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Nah.


Do you believe the multiple women who trump has settled rape lawsuits with rather than fight them?


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do the small children you videotape sucking on popsicles know you support serial pedophiles?
> 
> And do you believe the multiple women trump has settled rape lawsuits with?


*Buckkk still can't deny being an old white bigoted homophobic racist pedophile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> *Buckkk still can't deny being an old white bigoted homophobic racist pedophile.


Run away cuckishly cuck


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Run away cuckishly cuck


*UncleBuKKK still knows and can't deny he's an old white bigoted homophobic racist pedophile lol.

Cuck.

White.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> *UncleBuKKK still knows and can't deny he's an old white bigoted homophobic racist pedophile lol.
> 
> Cuck.
> 
> White.


Do the small children you videotape sucking on popsicles know you support serial pedophiles?

And do you believe the multiple women trump has settled rape lawsuits with?


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do the small children you videotape sucking on popsicles know you support a serial pefophile?


*pedophile 

You know how to spell it. You had to register as one, remember?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 12, 2018)

The pride of Texas and the shame of Canada.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 12, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Shes going through a homely stage so updated pics are a little embarrassing for her. Couple more decades should clear things up.


She will look much better in orange with bars in front


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> She will look much better in orange with bars in front


You’re thinking of the entire trump regime

Hillary’s been investigated for decades without so much as a single indictment of anyone around her

Didn’t trumps own lawyer just name him as an unindicted co conspirator in a felony federal crime?


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re thinking of the entire trump regime
> 
> Hillary’s been investigated for decades without so much as a single indictment of anyone around her
> 
> Didn’t trumps own lawyer just name him as an unindicted co conspirator in a felony federal crime?


the fact that she, her cronies (and a ton of RHINOs) are not in jail speaks to the corruption in our justice system- the same system that lets you run free


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> She will look much better in orange with bars in front


She lost get over it !


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 12, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> She lost get over it !


LOL, you need to say this to UB, and all the butthurt libtards who to this very instant are focused on doing and saying ANYTHING to impeach DJT. Serves them right for having Debbie wasserman Schultz throw bernie under the bus

The sooner we kick them all out, including DOJ/FBI/CIA/FEMA/NSA..., and the supreme court and start over the better off we'll all be


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> LOL, you need to say this to UB, and all the butthurt libtards who to this very instant are focused on doing and saying ANYTHING to impeach DJT. Serves the right for having Debbie wasserman Schultz throw bernie under the bus


We just call them fellow Americans over here in America , comrade


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> LOL, you need to say this to UB, and all the butthurt libtards who to this very instant are focused on doing and saying ANYTHING to impeach DJT. Serves them right for having Debbie wasserman Schultz throw bernie under the bus
> 
> The sooner we kick them all out, including DOJ/FBI/CIA/FEMA/NSA..., and the supreme court and start over the better off we'll all be


...then we can get going with kicking out, 

*Alabama*.
*Alaska*.
*Arizona*.
*Arkansas*.
*California*.
*Colorado*.
*Connecticut*.
*Delaware*.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> We are no longer a respected nation because of trump
> 
> The world hates trump


Then only one thing can be done. 







That aside, what anyone thinks anywhere but here isn't a concern of mine. I mean, have fun today, but dont care.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> the fact that she, her cronies (and a ton of RHINOs) are not in jail speaks to the corruption in our justice system- the same system that lets you run free


It actually means she hasn’t committed any crimes, unlike trump and his entire illegitimate regime you retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Then only one thing can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one here likes him either 

Lowest approval ratings ever

Failed illegitimate presidency


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Then only one thing can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a violent animal


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


Jesus , that should come with a surgeon generals warning


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 13, 2018)

Hurricane coming. Bitch Boy tweeting about his perpetual mistreatment. His parents raised a cunt.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## slabhead (Sep 14, 2018)

is anyone looking at themselves?


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)

A new esoteric form of Whataboutism?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2018)

Maybe Ripped Asshole can find real vids of the UN laughing or ridiculing Obama.


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 26, 2018)

Notice Weiner holder his hot dog!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Notice Weiner holder his hot dog!


Is 57 your IQ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2018)

If somebody has already posted this here forgive me. TLDR


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


The judge trump picked legitimately cried on stand.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> The judge trump picked legitimately cried on stand.


He cried at least three times! 
Then he went into his anger routine. 

This guy couldn't be more fake. 

And that voice... 

Talk about fingernails on a chalkboard! 

On the bright side, republicunts have sealed their fate. Women are going to kick them to the curb in the midterms and the orange turd is getting flushed in 2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He cried at least three times!
> Then he went into his anger routine.
> 
> This guy couldn't be more fake.
> ...


Considering how many right wingers have shown up here, he worked his audience to a fever pitch yesterday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He cried at least three times!
> Then he went into his anger routine.
> 
> This guy couldn't be more fake.
> ...


what about her voice. Female Comedians are making fun of it. Search YT


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 29, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Considering how many right wingers have shown up here, he worked his audience to a fever pitch yesterday.


Just means many Rs are just as stupid (ignorant actually) as the Ds

Here' a peek under Ks skirt


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Just means many Rs are just as stupid (ignorant actually) as the Ds
> 
> Here' a peek under Ks skirt


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 29, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Just means many Rs are just as stupid (ignorant actually) as the Ds
> 
> Here' a peek under Ks skirt


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 29, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> what about her voice. Female Comedians are making fun of it. Search YT


You love sucking Republican cock don't you? You're a real peter puffer asshole.


----------



## vancityj (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4207620


Trump was facing trial for raping a 13 year old girl in October of 2016 and it was never reported on


----------



## vancityj (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## vancityj (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4207637


How many times did kavanaugh lie under oath?


----------



## vancityj (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4207640


More fake news ...derp


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 30, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> You love sucking Republican cock don't you? You're a real peter puffer asshole.


so doesn't that suggest you eat HRC which few men have ever done?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> so doesn't that suggest you eat HRC which few men have ever done?


She's just another wealthy shit. If you think these aholes don't agree and work together you're dumber than you already sound.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 30, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> She's just another wealthy shit. If you think these aholes don't agree and work together you're dumber than you already sound.



you should know by now what happens when you assume, right?

Check any number of political threads and you will see that I have been trying to explain that to them for years


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 30, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> you should know by now what happens when you assume, right?
> 
> Check any number of political threads and you will see that I have been trying to explain that to them for years


The Left Attacks the shit out of you


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> The Left Attacks the shit out of you


I’m sure you support him and his flat earth theories


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2018)

there really is no limit in this absurb period of history!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 1, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4208801


This fuckhead's mother dropped him on his head. Repeatedly.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> This fuckhead's mother dropped him on his head. Repeatedly.


Not often enough


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


>


They must be at a Republicans house. 

If they were at a Democrat's house, they would look like this:


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> They must be at a Republicans house.
> 
> If they were at a Democrat's house, they would look like this:


Yep
But instead of the Flash Bang he is holding it would be an M61 frag Grenade.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Yep
> But instead of the Flash Bang he is holding it would be an M61 frag Grenade.


fair and balanced


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


>


Aren’t they there to discuss a series of rapes by Brett kavanaugh


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Aren’t they there to discuss a series of rapes by Brett kavanaugh


Just to show the irony of the whole thing
I am just another Contentious observer .
I like to follow , but refuse to dwell into it any longer.
How you doing today Buck?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Just to show the irony of the whole thing
> I am just another Contentious observer .
> I like to follow , but refuse to dwell into it any longer.
> How you doing today Buck?


Fail

Newspeak has you reach that point in a day.


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 3, 2018)

It's Sad how We The People allow them the Assholes in Washington Divide and Conquer us all. 
They have Us right where they want us.


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 3, 2018)

My Cap


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Just to show the irony of the whole thing
> I am just another Contentious observer .
> I like to follow , but refuse to dwell into it any longer.
> How you doing today Buck?


You suck dog dicks


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> It's Sad how We The People allow them the Assholes in Washington Divide and Conquer us all.
> They have Us right where they want us.


Near as I can tell, your idea of unity is conquer by the 0.001% with 35% celebrating the rise of a fascist police state.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

We are governed by unaccountable billionaires


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Just to show the irony of the whole thing
> I am just another Contentious observer .
> I like to follow , but refuse to dwell into it any longer.
> How you doing today Buck?


Contentious?

Well, you might indeed be stupid enough to be Stiggy. Say Stiggy, what part are you missing from your boat?


----------



## d.nille (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

d.nille said:


> View attachment 4210055


Welcome new member, I am a bisexual yoga instructor


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Welcome new member, I am a bisexual yoga instructor


But,but her avatar is so cute LOL


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 4, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Contentious?
> 
> Well, you might indeed be stupid enough to be Stiggy. Say Stiggy, what part are you missing from your boat?


Did ya ever think it was misspelled on purpose ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Did ya ever think it was misspelled on purpose ?


Stiggy impersonator. I am amazed that anybody would find such a thing interesting or useful.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Stiggy impersonator. I am amazed that anybody would find such a thing interesting or useful.


Abe superbro gives no fucks


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 4, 2018)

Not Abe Bro


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 4, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> It's Sad how We The People allow them the Assholes in Washington Divide and Conquer us all.
> They have Us right where they want us.


Unfortunately, this lot has proven time and again that they are 100% brainwashed


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 4, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Unfortunately, this lot has proven time and again that they are 100% brainwashed


Yes
Like Lambs to the slaughter, foolish Sheeple


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Abe superbro gives no fucks


If that were true it would be very sad.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Yes
> Like Lambs to the slaughter, foolish Sheeple


Trump klan rally?


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 5, 2018)

Wants to run for President LOL
Oh Spartacus


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 5, 2018)

STIGGY said:


>


You’re a mental retard


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re a mental retard


Oohhhh
Sticks and stones now





What's next?
LOL


----------



## d.nille (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 5, 2018)

d.nille said:


> View attachment 4210886


Hey shrimp dick virgin boi, hows the weather in St. Petersburg?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2018)

d.nille said:


>





STIGGY said:


>





STIGGY said:


> Oohhhh
> Sticks and stones now
> 
> 
> ...





d.nille said:


>





d.nille said:


>





STIGGY said:


> Wants to run for President LOL
> Oh Spartacus


LOL

Right whingers are in full froth right now. Your masters are playing you like a fiddle.


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 5, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> Right whingers are in full froth right now. Your masters are playing you like a fiddle.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2018)

STIGGY said:


>


LOL, your masters are playing you for the fool you are.


----------



## STIGGY (Oct 5, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> LOL, your masters are playing you for the fool you are.


Not at all
Im invested and sitting quite pretty
Buying into as much Cannabis stock as I can
After all there will be plenty of butt hurt the non believers will need their meds to cope


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Not at all
> Im invested and sitting quite pretty
> Buying into as much Cannabis stock as I can
> After all there will be plenty of butt hurt the non believers will need their meds to cope


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If that were true it would be very sad.


It's true. Gary ran him out of tnt. He's a pathetic little feller


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4212537


Trumptard says what?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Trumptard says what?
> 
> View attachment 4212557


Fucking magnets.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 8, 2018)

I have some level 40 neodymium HO slotcar motor magnets- you have to be careful handling them or they'll pinch the hell out of your fingers


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 9, 2018)

Fogdog said:


>



But if you think that either party has your best interest at heart you are in Total Denial


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> But if you think that either party has your best interest at heart you are in Total Denial


Naive to the point of mental illness


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have some level 40 neodymium HO slotcar motor magnets- you have to be careful handling them or they'll pinch the hell out of your fingers


I've turned 2.2 second laps on this track


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have some level 40 neodymium HO slotcar motor magnets- you have to be careful handling them or they'll pinch the hell out of your fingers


Really? How do they work? Don't lie to me.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 10, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Really? How do they work? Don't lie to me.


Magic


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Magic


Finally, somebody willing to tell the truth.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 10, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Really? How do they work? Don't lie to me.


They work really well

I have trophies to prove it


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You suck dog dicks


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Magic


miracles


----------



## ss nimrod (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Justin-case (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


You poor frightened little girl.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4220251


Beautiful ted


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Your whole family as silly and chickenshit as you are?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2018)

As an alpha male white republican I live in fear of desperate refugees


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 23, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4220251


Ted looks like Amy from Big Bang Theory


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 23, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Your whole family as silly and chickenshit as you are?


unless your country lets in unlimited 3rd world immigrants, you are a chickenshit goy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> unless your country lets in unlimited 3rd world immigrants, you are a chickenshit goy!


Look at how alpha you are, all terrified of a bunch of women and children fleeing violence

No way a country of 320 million could ever find room for a few thousand people either

Also, ALL lives matter

Fucking Jews are to blame for it too


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


two more weeks







kowabunga, dude.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> two more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

My friend painted that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> two more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until the votes are counted I will remain terrified.

You just can't tell anymore.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Until the votes are counted I will remain terrified.
> 
> You just can't tell anymore.


A couple of weeks ago, the odds of Democrats taking the House are the same that Clinton had of winning in 2016 - about 70%. 

So, yeah. Be nervous

538 currently has odds of Democrats taking the house at 85%. Better but considering the alternative, not good enough. Be nervous, get out and vote. Get like-minded friends out to vote too. 

Not comfortable until the odds of winning are greater than 95%.

Still, 85% is pretty good.

Kowabunga, dude


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> A couple of weeks ago, the odds of Democrats taking the House are the same that Clinton had of winning in 2016 - about 70%.
> 
> So, yeah. Be nervous
> 
> ...


yeah, I read Nate Silver's article this morning. He feels that, though Trump's popularity is climbing, there chances for the house are dropping..
But I work with people who accept his lies at face value. One said today "you can't prove there are no middle Eastern terrorists in the caravan. Exactly the words of the talking Trump-heads on TV.

They also believe that there is rampant voter fraud. I brought up Trump's blue ribbon vote fraud panel that met for months, spent millions, and disbanded without *any *evidence presented. I asked why Trump would remain quiet about the panel if they found any he said that he didn't care, he _felt like _there was lots of it. This guy has literally not left the county in three years.

Gingrich laughs.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> yeah, I read Nate Silver's article this morning. He feels that, though Trump's popularity is climbing, there chances for the house are dropping..
> But I work with people who accept his lies at face value. One said today "you can't prove there are no middle Eastern terrorists in the caravan. Exactly the words of the talking Trump-heads on TV.
> 
> They also believe that there is rampant voter fraud. I brought up Trump's blue ribbon vote fraud panel that met for months, spent millions, and disbanded without *any *evidence presented. I asked why Trump would remain quiet about the panel if they found any he said that he didn't care, he _felt like _there was lots of it. This guy has literally not left the county in three years.
> ...


The only thing we have control over is the use of our vote. I think we are going to be OK.

That said, my family has rented a yurt at a State Park on the days surrounding election day. We will have phones off, no TV and enjoying a good dinner after long walks on the beach. I'll find out what happened when we get back. 

Triangle oysters raised in a protected area near the mouth of the Umpqua River has the best oysters in the world. The smallest are best eaten raw. Mediums go on the coals. Fuck politics.








The ocean doesn't care what happens on Nov. 6. Those waves will be washing up and down the coast on Nov. 7 just the same.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> The only thing we have control over is the use of our vote. I think we are going to be OK.
> 
> That said, my family has rented a yurt at a State Park on the days surrounding election day. We will have phones off, no TV and enjoying a good dinner after long walks on the beach. I'll find out what happened when we get back.
> 
> ...


Fine choices. Make mine raw.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 24, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


In my neck of the woods cold keeps the riffraff in the south... Location Location!


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Look at how alpha you are, all terrified of a bunch of women and children fleeing violence
> 
> No way a country of 320 million could ever find room for a few thousand people either
> 
> ...


so the fact that all these disparate and desperate people somehow got together (supposedly without money, food, water..) and just now decided to caravan to the good ole USA doesn't strike you as suspicious? Hmmmmm


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Look at how alpha you are, all terrified of a bunch of women and children fleeing violence
> 
> No way a country of 320 million could ever find room for a few thousand people either
> 
> ...


WoMen AnD ChiLdReN !1!!


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Justin-case (Oct 24, 2018)

Warning triggers on brown people^^^^^


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 24, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Warning triggers on brown people^^^^^


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Their country wasn't created by immigrants it is an American thing ...you can't relate


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> so the fact that all these disparate and desperate people somehow got together (supposedly without money, food, water..) and just now decided to caravan to the good ole USA doesn't strike you as suspicious? Hmmmmm


It’s the Jews!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Always smart to amplify white supremacists like Stefan molyneux


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 24, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> unless your country lets in unlimited 3rd world immigrants, you are a chickenshit goy!


How long did your dad molest you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> How long did your dad molest you?


*stepdad


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Republicans like to worry about things that are not problems. They must have it pretty easy to need to make up scary stories to tell each other.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2018)

[adressing homemade pipebombs to every democrat in congress]

Man I can’t believe how dangerous these soros-paid migrants are


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans like to worry about things that are not problems. They must have it pretty easy to need to make up scary stories to tell each other.


This is scary to normal kids


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> This is scary to normal kids


The trump banner loosely draped over the crib is a great way to suffocate your infant, but that’s what it takes to own the libs nowadays


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Pie?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> so the fact that all these disparate and desperate people somehow got together (supposedly without money, food, water..) and just now decided to caravan to the good ole USA doesn't strike you as suspicious? Hmmmmm


Hmm, guess trump didn't think the Mexicans would give them the clothes off their back if it would cause him strife.
such a genius.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> How long did your dad molest you?


did ??? Still happening


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


The senior-most U.S. diplomat in Honduras on Wednesday urged* illegal migrants* making the “perilous journey” north not to do so, echoing President Trump’s warnings that anyone entering the U.S. illegally will be arrested and deported.

How are they "illegal" before they start.


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Here's some Kleenex little girl. You'll get snot all over you cute little Hitler Youth pinafore.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 26, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Here's some Kleenex little girl. You'll get snot all over you cute little Hitler Youth pinafore.


funny how simple logic escapes the libtards


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> funny how simple logic escapes the libtards


You have come a long ways without the ability to critically think , comrade


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> funny how simple logic escapes the libtards


Funny how reptards think they understand logic.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 26, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> funny how simple logic escapes the libtards


Right?
You think Crimea had liberals too?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Funny how reptards think they understand logic.


Trump has emboldened the stupid. 

They think they can memorize some spin from hannity & rush, then hold their own in a debate. 
LOL
LOL
LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> funny how simple logic escapes the libtards
> squarepush3r likes this


Today at 6:34 AM, irony died.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Today at 6:34 AM, irony died.


Trump shot it in the middle of 5th Avenue and no one noticed or cared.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Trump shot it in the middle of 5th Avenue and no one noticed or cared.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Trump shot it in the middle of 5th Avenue and no one noticed or cared.


more than half cared but they were voted down by a legacy from slave-holding Trumps from the 1780's.


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


very clever. Another false narrative from the Radical Right/Russian collusion criminal Party. 

You get yours from Breitbart? Or is it Sputnik news?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> You get yours from Breitbart? Or is it Sputnik news?


Daily stormer


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 31, 2018)

and this just in, but I suppose christne was credible but this woman isn't

Stay tuned 

*BREAKING REPORT — EXCLUSIVE DOCUMENTS: Special Counsel and Former FBI Director Robert Mueller Accused of Rape By ‘Very Credible Witness‘* 
Jim Holt | Gateway Pundit 
Oct 30, 2018 
Click here

[snip]

Special Counsel Robert Mueller was accused by a very credible witness today of rape at the St. Regis Hotel in New York City in 2010.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 31, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> and this just in, but I suppose christne was credible but this woman isn't
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> ...


*Update on Mueller Accusations*




by Jim Hoft October 30, 2018

7.2KShare
1.3KTweet
Email
*Earlier today we were given information on accusations against former FBI Director Robert Mueller.*


*We took the documents down and we are currently investigating these accusations.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> and this just in, but I suppose christne was credible but this woman isn't
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> ...


Jacob wohl already got busted for making that all up

It’s kinda the biggest joke on twitter right now

Seek mental health therapy


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> and just how will you lib slurping tards explain this?


Icantdefendtrump.jpg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jacob wohl already got busted for making that all up
> 
> It’s kinda the biggest joke on twitter right now
> 
> Seek mental health therapy


He's trolling you.

All that stuff was in the news yesterday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Actually, saturation advertising works


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Actually, saturation advertising works


Only on idiots. 

I saw an ad for the republican party on MSNBC today. 
I shit you not. 
No candidate, just the party. 

And it was bad. They are trying to scare people with boldface lies.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 1, 2018)

Hopefully you can open this , I was unable to c/p


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Hopefully you can open this , I was unable to c/p


Nope, can't see it. It must be a picture of your inadequate penis.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 1, 2018)

Hopefully this short video will open some of your eyes. Are you old enough to remember GHWBush saying _'a thousand points of light?' sounded very illuminating and encouraging, well...





_
and in it's way it explains what I'v been saying: _politics and the media is a distraction_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Hopefully this short video will open some of your eyes. Are you old enough to remember GHWBush saying _'a thousand points of light?' sounded very illuminating and encouraging, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seek serious mental health counseling.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Hopefully this short video will open some of your eyes. Are you old enough to remember GHWBush saying _'a thousand points of light?' sounded very illuminating and encouraging, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only on idiots.
> 
> I saw an ad for the republican party on MSNBC today.
> I shit you not.
> ...


I've seen those ads on broadcast TV, talking about "open-border democrats" and whatnot


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Hopefully this short video will open some of your eyes. Are you old enough to remember GHWBush saying _'a thousand points of light?' sounded very illuminating and encouraging, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy halloween to you too.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 2, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seek serious mental health counseling.


your repeated ignorance toward the information I provide is a strong indication of being programmed to deflect and deceive, but it in no way hurts my feelings. I don't do it for you, but for those who might be woken up

Our problems are not political from the standpoint of party A is great and party B is not, it's that political football is a distraction from the fucking we the people are getting

The 'people' behind the politics are the people who own the castles. They blackmail would be politicians, musicians, etc , anyone who seeks glory, fame, and fortune. As was said in All The Presidents Men _"When you've got them by the balls, there hearts and minds will follow"_

WAKE UP


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 2, 2018)

LOL at YOU calling other people ignorant! 


Oh yeah, WE should wake up!  


I mean, you just can't make this shit up!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> your repeated ignorance toward the information I provide is a strong indication of being programmed to deflect and deceive, but it in no way hurts my feelings. I don't do it for you, but for those who might be woken up
> 
> Our problems are not political from the standpoint of party A is great and party B is not, it's that political football is a distraction from the fucking we the people are getting
> 
> ...


Get mental health therapy


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 3, 2018)

rollitup said:


> LOL at YOU calling other people ignorant!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, WE should wake up!
> ...


there are none so blind as those who refuse to see

here's some more 411 that can't be made up


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> there are none so blind as those who refuse to see
> 
> here's some more 411 that can't be made up









It's simply amazing that anybody can watch one of those videos and think, "wow, that made a lot of sense!" You need some serious mental help.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2018)

Well at least KISS is still ok.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2018)

9


PetFlora said:


> there are none so blind as those who refuse to see
> 
> here's some more 411 that can't be made up


You really watched that and thought... Shit i need to share this. 

Amazing


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> there are none so blind as those who refuse to see
> 
> here's some more 411 that can't be made up


Truth Ministries uuuh yeah, right

The devil gave it all to Freddy Mercury. Fortune, fame, rock star status and...bad teeth?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> 9
> 
> You really watched that and thought... Shit i need to share this.
> 
> Amazing


I think it's this Christian thing where they feel as if they gave us a chance by writing, filming, acting, editing, producing, distributing and posting this video and they have done their best to save us.

After all that effort, God will see that they are worthy to be saved and others deserve eternal punishment in hell (yet another loving message of salvation from the hateful Christian Right). Meanwhile, I, the unbeliever thinks if there is a God, he loves Freddy Mercury and probably liked his music too.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 3, 2018)

Almost as delusional as him thinking he grows great plants ....... oh the irony of it all .


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 5, 2018)

I told you so, but you were too gullible and eager to believe the lies your beloved demtard party fed you

Another dem op exposed by WSJ, who is no friend fo DJT Your boy (Stormy Daniels lawyer) finds himself in MORE deep doo-doo 
*Grassley Refers Avenatti, Kavanaugh Accuser for Criminal Probe*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/grassley-refers-avenatti-kavanaugh-accuser-for-criminal-probe-1540493148?mod=cx_picks&cx_navSource=cx_picks&cx_tag=contextual&cx_artPos=5#cxrecs_s

Democrats thought they could defeat Brett Kavanaugh with a cascade of uncorroborated smears, but they failed and now the accusations are unraveling. The latest came Friday when Chairman Chuck Grassley referred Judy Munro-Leighton to the Justice Department and the FBI for potential prosecution for making false statements to the Senate Judiciary Committee.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> I told you so, but you were too gullible and eager to believe the lies your beloved demtard party fed you
> 
> Another dem op exposed by WSJ, who is no friend fo DJT Your boy (Stormy Daniels lawyer) finds himself in MORE deep doo-doo
> *Grassley Refers Avenatti, Kavanaugh Accuser for Criminal Probe*
> ...


But UncleBuck says that's 4Chan propaganda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> But UncleBuck says that's 4Chan propaganda.


“Women want to ruin my awesome life” - 41 year old part time substitute teacher


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> I told you so, but you were too gullible and eager to believe the lies your beloved demtard party fed you
> 
> Another dem op exposed by WSJ, who is no friend fo DJT Your boy (Stormy Daniels lawyer) finds himself in MORE deep doo-doo
> *Grassley Refers Avenatti, Kavanaugh Accuser for Criminal Probe*
> ...


Benghazi


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Benghazi


Before all is said and done, your girl, HRC, will hang for Benghazi, too


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Before all is said and done, your girl, HRC, will hang for Benghazi, too


Four years of investigations, zero indictments, guilty pleas or even findings of wrongdoing. The same will happen with your latest gop crap

Mueller, on the other hand, is sending a lot of trumps top people to prison

You seriously need mental health therapy. You’re borderline retarded and fully brainwashed

Get help


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Before all is said and done, your girl, HRC, will hang for Benghazi, too


Why are you still here? You said you were leaving.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Before all is said and done, your girl, HRC, will hang for Benghazi, too


Do the Illuminati tell you this?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Do the Illuminati tell you this?


Its funny how fast they all forget trumps 1st completely failed push that killed a few in our military


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Four years of investigations, zero indictments, guilty pleas or even findings of wrongdoing. The same will happen with your latest gop crap
> 
> Mueller, on the other hand, is sending a lot of trumps top people to prison
> 
> ...



Stop BSing the idiots who follow you. YOU know as well as I do that the DOJ, FBI, CIA,, SCOTUS, MSM... are not SUPPOSED to have political leanings, but they do and therefore do not represent all amaericans


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Stop BSing the idiots who follow you. YOU know as well as I do that the DOJ, FBI, CIA,, SCOTUS, MSM... are not SUPPOSED to have political leanings, but they do and therefore do not represent all amaericans


That is 100% false. 
Nobody said they couldn't have opinions ("political leanings").
They just can't let it affect their job. 

Comey, Mueller, McCabe, etc are all registered Republicunts. 

Let that sink in...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Stop BSing the idiots who follow you. YOU know as well as I do that the DOJ, FBI, CIA,, SCOTUS, MSM... are not SUPPOSED to have political leanings, but they do and therefore do not represent all amaericans


Don’t talk to me until you get serious mental health therapy


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Stop BSing the idiots who follow you. YOU know as well as I do that the DOJ, FBI, CIA,, SCOTUS, MSM... are not SUPPOSED to have political leanings, but they do and therefore do not represent all amaericans


That’s like saying their not supposed to breath air. Are you really that stupid to think a person can not have a personal opinion and still do his/her job? And why are you still here?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Stop BSing the idiots who follow you. YOU know as well as I do that the DOJ, FBI, CIA,, SCOTUS, MSM... are not SUPPOSED to have political leanings, but they do and therefore do not represent all amaericans


For the sake of Western Democracy lets hope they lean our way and realize where the 1% live.

The fact is that, despite escalating trade tensions, Beijing should still see Trump as the ideal U.S. president for China. Trump’s withdrawal from the Trans-Pacific Partnership, his tough approach to trade with Japan, and his talk of removing U.S. troops from South Korea all served China’s interests by accelerating the decline of U.S. influence in Asia, opening space for China to expand its influence even faster than it had ever thought possible. China could hardly hope for a more cooperative occupant of the White House.
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/china/2018-09-28/how-trumps-policies-are-helping-china

..but you keep on helping Putin stir that pot.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 7, 2018)

Unless you pull your heads out of the sand and see what has been done to you, NOT FOR YOU their actions will escalate rapidly

Rahim Emanuel

“You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before”.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Unless you pull your heads out of the sand and see what has been done to you, NOT FOR YOU their actions will escalate rapidly
> 
> Rahim Emanuel
> 
> “You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before”.


Tell us more about Freddy Mercury and his dance with Satan.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s like saying their not supposed to breath air. Are you really that stupid to think a person can not have a personal opinion and still do his/her job? And why are you still here?


He is very stupid.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That is 100% false.
> Nobody said they couldn't have opinions ("political leanings").
> They just can't let it affect their job.
> 
> ...



Does thee term RHINO men anything to you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Does thee term RHINO men anything to you?


What does the "H" stand for, dimwit?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 7, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What does the "H" stand for, dimwit?


Here.

Really here in name only.

An isolated, overweight girl with a penchant for shoplifting, gets pushed from pillar to post as the authorities struggle to know what to do with her.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0232497/


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Here.
> 
> Really here in name only.
> 
> ...


Speaking of isolated overweight girls, how’s your wife


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Does thee term RHINO men anything to you?


Nope.
Is it some type of conspiracy? 

Sounds like fake news...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 7, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What does the "H" stand for, dimwit?


just checking to see how much attention you and your followers pay to my posts


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> just checking to see how much attention you and your followers pay to my posts


Share some more of those cool videos.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 7, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He is very stupid.


Nope he says he has an engineering background . I could tell by his hydro builds 
I think he has me on ignore, he won’t answer me lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 7, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> just checking to see how much attention you and your followers pay to my posts


hey cool an experiment just like MMG does


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 8, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Nope he says he has an engineering background . I could tell by his hydro builds
> I think he has me on ignore, he won’t answer me lol


Perhaps you can clear the air an tell me/us wher exactly I sai I ha an engineering background.

One of many reasons why libs reporting is called Fake news (but so is FOX)


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe, hopefully, if you knew the actual history, you would wake the fuck up


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tell us more about Freddy Mercury and his dance with Satan.


He couldn't recite a single Queen lyirc with a gun pressed to the side of his temporal lobe.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Maybe, hopefully, if you knew the actual history, you would wake the fuck up


"Secret history" is an oxymoron. Seek mental health therapy.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> "Secret history" is an oxymoron. Seek mental health therapy.


I know assholes who would pay like $60 per gram for whatever this shit for brains is smoking.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Maybe, hopefully, if you knew the actual history, you would wake the fuck up


Aaron Dykes was the cinematographer for the Alex Jones-directed film, _TerrorStorm: A History of Government-Sponsored Terrorism_ (2006).


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 8, 2018)

*The Corbett Report: Politics is Fake and Staged*
*
https://www.bitchute.com/video/EOSGu8Tg4n0i/*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> He couldn't recite a single Queen lyirc with a gun pressed to the side of his temporal lobe.


Except for "Bealzebub has a devil put aside for me" which he believes signifies a deal with Lucifer because Mercury often drew from his own life for lyrics. The guy is the worst sort of ignoramus.

But his videos = boffo laffs.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Except for "Bealzebub has a devil put aside for me" which he believes signifies a deal with Lucifer because Mercury often drew from his own life for lyrics. The guy is the worst sort of ignoramus.
> 
> But his videos = boffo laffs.


"We will, we will rock you" is just socialist propaghanda about a non-existent blue wave. I heard Freddie Mercury actually voted for Donald Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> "We will, we will rock you" is just socialist propaghanda about a non-existent blue wave. I heard Freddie Mercury actually voted for Donald Trump.


Mercury made love to many women with ample bottoms.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Mercury made love to many women with ample bottoms.







Don't. Stop. Me. Now.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 8, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Perhaps you can clear the air an tell me/us wher exactly I sai I ha an engineering background.
> 
> One of many reasons why libs reporting is called Fake news (but so is FOX)


Perhaps you could clear the air and tell us why your still here... I asked first . And perhaps I was mistaken about the engineering background and if I was it makes even more sense re your builds lol. But again why are you still here, you said you were leaving right?


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Speaking of isolated overweight girls, how’s your wife


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


They're both right.

Does nuance and timing make you cry, little girl?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Maybe, hopefully, if you knew the actual history, you would wake the fuck up


Demons? Halloween was more than a week ago.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I know assholes who would pay like $60 per gram for whatever this shit for brains is smoking.


Ummm no I doubt you know anyone lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm no I doubt you know anyone lolView attachment 4229970


You know people that would pay $60 per gram for this shreddy stressed out trash? Damn, that's impressive.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 9, 2018)

thought I would gt out in ront of whatever BS post will be made about DJT pulling Acostas press pass

"Shame on you," he told his heckler, who was protesting deportations under the Obama administration.
Obama responded, "Listen you're in my house ... it's not respectful."
The interruption persisted, however, and Obama asked for the heckler to be removed from the East Room.
"As a general rule I am just fine with a few hecklers. But not when I'm up here in the house," he said, as Vice President Joe Biden clapped him on the back.

https://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/24/politics/obama-heckler-white-house-lgbt/index.html


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm no I doubt you know anyone lolView attachment 4229970


Just anther indication of how far off base some of you will go to NOT make a point by taking something out of context


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Just anther indication of how far off base some of you will go to NOT make a point by taking something out of context


Please try to persuade us with more of those intelligent and thought provoking videos that you believe.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> You know people that would pay $60 per gram for this shreddy stressed out trash? Damn, that's impressive.


LOL no I don’t, If I didn’t burn it it would go in the shatter pail, but probably a waste of butane and time.
Edit: pretty sure that was one of his best ever grows lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Just anther indication of how far off base some of you will go to NOT make a point by taking something out of context


Could you elaborate please, maybe I have.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> thought I would gt out in ront of whatever BS post will be made about DJT pulling Acostas press pass
> 
> "Shame on you," he told his heckler, who was protesting deportations under the Obama administration.
> Obama responded, "Listen you're in my house ... it's not respectful."
> ...


Good gosh, you don't know the difference between a heckler and an accredited member of the press. I am surprised, you are usually so intellig...

Oh wait a minute, I am mistaken. You are a very stupid person who believes in really, really lame conspiracy videos.

Can you post some more of those? I can post my own but it is so much better to get you to post ones that you believe in.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> thought I would gt out in ront of whatever BS post will be made about DJT pulling Acostas press pass
> 
> "Shame on you," he told his heckler, who was protesting deportations under the Obama administration.
> Obama responded, "Listen you're in my house ... it's not respectful."
> ...


WTF does that have to do with what happened? Are you seriously comparing the two?


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Just anther indication of how far off base some of you will go to NOT make a point by taking something out of context


Please tell us why you changed your mind and are still here?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> WTF does that have to do with what happened? Are you seriously comparing the two?


Yes, he is very not smart. I picture him oozing sweat in a trailer someplace, furiously masturbating and then spending hours praying for forgiveness. There are pictures of his mother everywhere but all their eyes are gouged out.


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, he is very not smart. I picture him oozing sweat in a trailer someplace, furiously masturbating and then spending hours praying for forgiveness. There are pictures of his mother everywhere but all their eyes are gouged out.


Man you paint a great picture. It sounds so true lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 10, 2018)

It easy to paint a picture of some people here, sometimes it’s hard to get that picture out of my mind . I’m struggling now with a chip and dip girl and a very unlucky puppy lol.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 10, 2018)

Bone spurs and now rain. Such a dedicated worm.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4230689
> 
> Bone spurs and now rain. Such a dedicated worm.


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Nov 10, 2018)

the inept fu*ker can't operate an umbrella......


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2018)

propagandapush3r said:


>


He has a point to make folks


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 11, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4230689
> 
> Bone spurs and now rain. Such a dedicated worm.


Now keep in mind he has a valid excuse for staying out of the rain. I’m sure he would look hideous if all that carrot juice started to run. They are working on a clear coat to stop that as we speak.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 11, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Now keep in mind he has a valid excuse for staying out of the rain. I’m sure he would look hideous if all that carrot juice started to run. They are working on a clear coat to stop that as we speak.


How the fuck is he going to run space force, when he can't even handle a little rain?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 11, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4231188


You know,

Just as soon as you think you cant hate a man more than you do, You barely escape with your life and dogs from Californias most destructive and most likely deadliest fire. House is gone. Entire community gone. And what does that bastard do? Talks shit and makes you hate him even more. That fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 11, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You know,
> 
> Just as soon as you think you cant hate a man as much as you do, You barely escape with your life and dogs from Californias most destructive and most likely deadliest fire. House is gone. Entire community gone. And what does that cocksucker do? Talks shit and makes you hate him even more. That fucking piece of shit.


Insult to injury, fuck that guy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 11, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Insult to injury, fuck that guy.


The fucking fire isn’t even over yet, and he’s talking made up insulting shit. Piece of shit motherfucker and everyone who thinks he’s doing a good job


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 12, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Please tell us why you changed your mind and are still here?


My prerogative

Instead of defending myself against all you libtards, I decided to post alternative information 

Plus I see it annoys you, which tickles the hell out of me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> My prerogative
> 
> Instead of defending myself against all you libtards, I decided to post alternative information
> 
> Plus I see it annoys you, which tickles the hell out of me


Alternative information? Lol, alternative facts from an alternative dimension. 


Did you get called "special" a lot growing up?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> fast forward to ~ 14 minutes see what socialism has done for venezuela


Is that like saying look what Communism has done for China?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> My prerogative
> 
> Instead of defending myself against all you libtards, I decided to post alternative information
> 
> Plus I see it annoys you, which tickles the hell out of me


Seek mental health therapy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Seek mental health therapy


The ones who _really _need it so seldom seek it out.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> My prerogative
> 
> Instead of defending myself against all you libtards, I decided to post alternative information
> 
> Plus I see it annoys you, which tickles the hell out of me


Your posting of “alternative”  info does not annoy me at all, it’s entertaining. Your dilusional thinking that you can grow decent plants and offering advice entertains me even more. How’s the O2 generator working seeings how your not leaving.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

Pink Floyd should sue for copyright infringement... 





https://komonews.com/news/offbeat/build-the-wall-toy-set-urges-children-to-keep-migrants-out-of-us?fbclid=IwAR0LM314wnwPIzDDx-Rfe1EtjES3f2baYu7R4NlEUH6sluhv_2bztGM4oLw


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> My prerogative
> 
> Instead of defending myself against all you libtards, I decided to post alternative information
> 
> Plus I see it annoys you, which tickles the hell out of me


You must be quite flushed with the notion of being effective, even if it is just the internet


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 15, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You must be quite flushed with the notion of being effective, even if it is just the internet


It tickles him......


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 15, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> My prerogative
> 
> Instead of defending myself against all you libtards, I decided to post alternative information
> 
> Plus I see it annoys you, which tickles the hell out of me


Winning like Charlie Sheen again? You celebrate your stupidity like he celebrates his HIV.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 15, 2018)

Trump tells his mindless acolytes they're "winning" and they buy it


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 15, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump tells his mindless acolytes they're "winning" and they buy it


To be fair they totally won the midterms


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 16, 2018)

was this Buck?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> was this Buck?


Did you cry when you found out he wasn't a Nazi, little girl?


----------



## 88g (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2018)

There are 45,864,800 acres of Federal land in California. It costs $5500/acre to clean wooded land. So for only $252billion per year Trump could clear out the land. His next (after the wall) infrastructure project? #RakeAmericaGreatAgain

— Lizzie Anne Parker (@PinehurstRare) November 17, 2018


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 18, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4235385


The last one transmits lying disease.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 19, 2018)

Kevin Sabet on the midterms: "We made significant strides by defeating pro-legalization candidates". Meaning Beto O'Rourke and Dana Rohrabacher, a pro pot Rep. lost to a pro pot Dem.( that's a win?) + others?, failing to mention Pete Sessions, Dean Heller, Peter Roskam, Bill Schuette and Mike Coffman, all prohibition front line troops LOST. Paul La Page was term limited out, Jeff Sessions was fired and Chuck Grassley was booted upstairs. Me thinks Kevin is trying to spin positive the collapse of pot prohibition.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 22, 2018)

the yellow building is a dispensary

the white building sells explosives and loves Trump


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## luckybleu (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 26, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Thanks for pointing out the National Review's inconsistency

That IS what you were going for, right?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


How many Trump appointees and advisors were indicted last year? How many have already pled guilty?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 26, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks for pointing out the National Review's inconsistency
> 
> That IS what you were going for, right?


I'm not sure, but I think he hates David French.

Hey @squarepush3r, where did Mr. French touch you?


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## bundee1 (Nov 26, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Are you stupid or just a bad liar?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?


He’s threatened by women


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 26, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?


One begets the other


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Don't cry little girl. You're such a little snowflake. Do you need a safe space? Maybe head back to stormfront.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Do you miss _your _mommy, little girl? It doesn't look like she's coming back. Don't cry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Why are you afraid of refugees


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Why are you afraid of refugees


Why are you afraid of borders and legal immigration?

loaded question works both ways


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> Why are you afraid of borders and legal immigration?
> 
> loaded question works both ways


I’m not 

These people came here to legally seek asylum

Your hero trump closed the border because he’s a pussy and you are too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> Why are you afraid of borders and legal immigration?
> 
> loaded question works both ways


Why are you so upset that a black guy had 8 no drama years in the white house while the current occupant can't go 24 hours without throwing a tantrum like a victomized drama queen?

What a bunch of feckless cunts.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> These people came here to legally seek asylum


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why are you so upset that a black guy had 8 no drama years in the white house while the current occupant can't go 24 hours without throwing a tantrum like a victomized drama queen?


Obama pepper sprayed illegal aliens in 2013, and also invented the "cage" system that you get all hot and bothered about.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama pepper sprayed illegal aliens in 2013, and also invented the "cage" system that you get all hot and bothered about.


Feckless cunt answer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


You posted that one already 

Why are you afraid of refugees


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama pepper sprayed illegal aliens in 2013, and also invented the "cage" system that you get all hot and bothered about.


No he didn’t 

You’d support him if he had done that you dumb racist


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Why are you afraid of refugees


"economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?

Its time for some self relfection


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> "economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?
> 
> Its time for some self relfection


They weren’t promised any benefits and came here legally though

Your entire argument is based on lies


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> "economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?
> 
> Its time for some self relfection


I would be amazed if you could see your reflection through all your tears, little girl.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> "economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?
> 
> Its time for some self relfection


Calm the fuck down.

Jews will not replace you!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> "economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?
> 
> Its time for some self relfection


White people's reproduction rates are low. The majority of skin color of this country will soon be brown. I don't know why this matters to you but the reason has nothing to do with immigration, legal or otherwise. In any case, the color of one's skin is unimportant compared to the quality of their character. By 2030, old asshole racists like you will be outnumbered by millennials -- well educated diversity accepting millennials -- of all colors.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 27, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Ben Garrison is a sad parody of a human


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> "economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?
> 
> Its time for some self relfection


Just remember suicide is painless


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 28, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> "economic refugees" ? Why are you afraid of not having them? Worried about your future voting numbers I assume. Remember when the democrats actually catered to middle class working _Americans_? And didn't have to promise benefits to 3rd worlders to illegally immigrate over to boost numbers?
> 
> Its time for some self relfection


If you, Trump and his Trumpkin Republican leaders don't like the law or think it's somehow wrong then they should get the law changed. Until then, Trump should follow the law as directed both by the law and the judge who ruled that his policies are illegal according to that law. 

Reflect on that.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

with MAGA?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 28, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 4240365


Why didn't the Trump administration clean up all those dead trees that succumbed to climate change? He's been President for two years. I thought he wanted "the best environment"!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why didn't the Trump administration clean up all those dead trees that succumbed to climate change? He's been President for two years. I thought he wanted "the best environment"!


He and he alone could do it!


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Honestly, you read that?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4246923


No boy, we’ll probably have the same new daddy


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Dec 12, 2018)

Brett Kavanaugh votes *NOT* to hear the planned parenthood appeal, find out his address and ship that fool some kegs! 
 

Pretty sure he still likes beer lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 12, 2018)

so nice, i hadta post it twice ha


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 15, 2018)

Probably doesn't mean anything to younger folks.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 16, 2018)

Old Mushroomhead should wear Depends.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4250391
> 
> Old Mushroomhead should wear Depends.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 21, 2018)

"Trump Derangement Syndrome" is the right's attempt to delegitimize people's righteous indignation


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 21, 2018)

How many Germans said "oh, you're just anti-Hitler... what has he done to personally affect you?"


----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 21, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> How many Germans said "oh, you're just anti-Hitler... what has he done to personally affect you?"


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hey look. Two Nazis are drinking water.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> my penis is small


Trump called Nazis very fine people


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


>


Low IQ conspiracy memes is Trumptard territory. You guys own that. No facts, No problem for a drumpturd.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Justin-case (Dec 24, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Ahhh! Visual over load, that should be against the law.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 29, 2018)

1:15 breakdown


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> 1:15 breakdown


Didn’t one of your nazi people chain herself to the twitter building because they banned her for nazi hate speech


----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Didn’t one of your nazi people chain herself to the twitter building because they banned her for nazi hate speech


If I recall, Laura Loomer was defending Jewish people and protesting antisemitism on Twitter. I guess those are bad things to you? Defending Jewish people is 'Nazism' according to genius Buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> If I recall, Laura Loomer was defending Jewish people and protesting antisemitism on Twitter. I guess those are bad things to you? Defending Jewish people is 'Nazism' according to genius Buck


Isn’t she a nazi who is banned from Europe for being a nazi


----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Isn’t she a nazi who is banned from Europe for being a nazi


yup, she is a Jewish Nazi, you are a smart person!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2018)

squarepush3r said:


> yup, she is a Jewish Nazi, you are a smart person!


So Jews can’t be nazis except for George soros


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> So Jews can’t be nazis except for George soros


Hitler had tons of jews working for him.
Hitler himself has jew in him.
Soros was a poor victim forced to be a nazi to save his own skin.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Jan 2, 2019)

Republicans in 2016 elect a guy who said he could shoot someone on fifth avenue, then spend the next two years trying to convince people they care about violent crime.

Am I missing something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>




do the children who have died from "the flu" in trumps concentration camps have names other than migrant?

does the flu still kill a whole bunch of kids every year like trump is doing


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Republicans in 2016 elect a guy who said he could shoot someone on fifth avenue, then spend the next two years trying to convince people they care about violent crime.
> 
> Am I missing something?


i have yet to see trump talk about the epidemic of rape in places like lily white alaska

it is literally the worst place in the world for rape worldwide and he acts as if there is not a rape crisis in lily white alaska

he literally will not say the words "white rape crisis in alaska"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


!00% of all Russian lovers agree


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 10, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why didn't the Trump administration clean up all those dead trees that succumbed to climate change? He's been President for two years. I thought he wanted "the best environment"!


beetles are climate change now.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 10, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> There are 45,864,800 acres of Federal land in California. It costs $5500/acre to clean wooded land. So for only $252billion per year Trump could clear out the land. His next (after the wall) infrastructure project? #RakeAmericaGreatAgain
> 
> — Lizzie Anne Parker (@PinehurstRare) November 17, 2018


How much can redwood lumber be sold for? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> How much can redwood lumber be sold for? Asking for a friend.


Quite a bit cause they are far and few between, perhaps you be thinking ceder.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> How much can redwood lumber be sold for? Asking for a friend.


I’ll give you some redwood for free. Straight up!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 10, 2019)

invasive bark beetles are destroying the ecosystem. If the infected trees could be processed and sold without spreading beetles, the funds could be reinvested into California's ecosystem and fire prevention.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> invasive bark beetles are destroying the ecosystem. If the infected trees could be processed and sold without spreading beetles, the funds could be reinvested into California's ecosystem and fire prevention.


Wow

A whole bunch of ignorance is on display in that post.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2019)

Really, you should pitch your bit in front of Monsanto/William Hearst.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> invasive bark beetles are destroying the ecosystem. If the infected trees could be processed and sold without spreading beetles, the funds could be reinvested into California's ecosystem and fire prevention.


Hey everyone

This lady who bashes California every chance she gets wants us all to believe that she is very concerned about California’s wellbeing

We all believe her right


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2019)

odd how cnn changes fonts every time they run an article

but squarepsher has an impeccable record of honesty so no need to question or outright disregard any meme he posts


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 11, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> This lady who bashes California every chance she gets wants us all to believe that she is very concerned about California’s wellbeing
> 
> We all believe her right


I thought for sure that cunt was a dude.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Do editorials confuse you little girl? Don't cry.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264223


Has your own brother ditched you on the side of the toad lately?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## bundee1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264229


Why you mad a gay dude is worth more than you will ever sniff?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264229


does does?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264229


What did you do to make even your own family hate you?


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)

bundee1 said:


> Why you mad a gay dude is worth more than you will ever sniff?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What did you do to make even your own family hate you?


He survived birth.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 13, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> He survived birth.


I support his mother's right to choose.

Everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264227


thanks to el thump'ers shutdown , el chapo is running a federal prison somewhere.....


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)

Delusions amiss.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Delusions amiss.


in the white house,,,,,


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264265


Put Obama back in the white house.......


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)

Yeah, but Ivangka is like way hodder, doh.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Yeah, but Ivangka is like way hodder, doh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 13, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


Deport that illegal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Yeah, but Ivangka is like way hodder, doh.


I'll continue with the category "things closeted gay men say" for $500, Alex.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Deport that illegal.


and her anchor baby.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


I hurt you bad didn't I? Don't cry, you'll meet a nice boy someday.














Maybe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Delusions amiss.


“Mexico will pay for the wall “


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


Deport that racist whore


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Deport that racist whore


piss on her.....


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hit a sore spot huh ya fucking pile of deformed chromosomes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Deport that racist whore


That's the epitome of marrying for money right there.

I wonder how much he had to pay for her.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264584


0/1488


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


0/1488


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


0/1488


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> 0/1488





UncleBuck said:


> 0/1488





UncleBuck said:


> 0/1488


Is it just me or are these memes becoming more and more incoherent? 

Sad.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264760


0/1488


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hmmm, Scandanavia is a small place, Sweden is by far the most populated country. Many of those fatal shootings were caused by one right wing nut. Sweden has the most broadly defined rape rules in Europe, which is why Assange was accused of rape when he raw dogged two girls without their raw-dog consent.

So it seems your lack of understanding and intelligence has, once again, made you think insignificant things are significant.

How many hand grenade deaths? One? Two?

What went wrong? Ask your mom, she probably has an opinion.

Goddamn, you are one under-educated rube, little girl. Don't cry.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


0/2475


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264760


0/1163


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 14, 2019)

self expIanitory


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4264941


your spanish is as horrible as your memes

0/1488


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>



Its a tough time for young men right now (sniff). But keep trying to be the best crying little girl that you can be.

And be proud... Hot Pockets are the epitome of "American food". MAGA!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Imagine being upset by a Gillette ad

Alpha af


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4265911


Powerful stuff. Powerful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

Imagine being upset about an ad


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2019)

Seeing how women drag more acreage then men...
Putin wishes he could shave.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Jan 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Imagine being upset about an ad


I watched what I believe is the ad, but don't really understand what their gripe is. Was it suggesting you're at you best or something with a fresh shave?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


A crazed leftist with rape fantasies and delusions of grandeur? Shocking!


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> A crazed leftist with rape fantasies and delusions of grandeur? Shocking!


*A running list of how President Trump is changing environmental policy*
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/03/how-trump-is-changing-science-environment/

Running a train? piffft. trump is bending western democracy over comrade.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4265969


You make the worst memes of all time


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Brett kavanaugh too but that’s ok because he’s white and republican and we all still believe you are outraged about this


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


"Democrats are snowflakes!"

Also you...

"Razors hurt my feelings"


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Do you ever post your own words?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you ever post your own words?


its just a meme thread


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 18, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4267039


0/1488


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Where did you learn how to draw colored pig's penises? Up-close observation perhaps?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>







Pull your head out of the sand long enough to jump to 26:45.
It's ok, a lot of Americans were and still being duped.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4267661


0/1488


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268075


It is amazing what the right thinks is worth posting these days.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 21, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


muh Russia!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> muh Russia!


The 100+ secret meetings through 14 associates were a false flag hoax!


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2019)

Who's media? Comrade


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Who's media? Comrade


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Are you actually dumb enough to believe all media is evil or is that a narrative you get paid pennies on the word to post? Asking for a friend in the media?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268511


You already hacked that info, comrade.


The Democratic House speaker, Nancy Pelosi, has accused the White House of leaking information about a planned congressional trip to Afghanistan, saying it was 'very, very irresponsible on the part of the president'


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268548


Trump is still pretty new - but we are almost done with him.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268548



A decade after pledging to end its support for climate science deniers, ExxonMobil gave $1.5 million last year to 11 think tanks and lobby groups that reject established climate science and openly oppose the oil and gas giant’s professed climate policy preferences, according to the company’s annual charitable giving report released this week.
https://blog.ucsusa.org/elliott-negin/exxonmobil-still-funding-climate-science-denier-groups

Admit it, that's funny.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268580


Your memes are terrible.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268606


It says volumes that you think you are good at this.

Has anybody guessed 82 yet?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It says volumes that you think you are good at this.
> 
> Has anybody guessed 82 yet?


I'm pretty sure it is PTSD ...pretty sure


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm pretty sure it is PTSD ...pretty sure


Either way, he simply has no grasp of semiotics.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4268741


you are aware that he accepted a plea deal from cohen's lawyers which states that cohen lied to congress at trump's directive, right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you are aware that he accepted a plea deal from cohen's lawyers which states that cohen lied to congress at trump's directive, right?
> 
> View attachment 4268746


They never mention Trump by name. Cohen had two clients. I think it was Sean Hannity.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Macho Ma'am Tranny Savage has prostate cancer? The brightest stars burn out so quickly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord KKKanti said:


> Macho Ma'am Tranny Savage has prostate cancer? The brightest stars burn out so quickly.


there ya go, little guy. punch down


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Good one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Good one.


No it wasn’t


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4269000


how did you afford that knee surgery with no job or insurance?


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4269504


did she really say that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


wasnt trump endorsed by the ku klux klan?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> wasnt trump endorsed by the ku klux klan?


literally.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> literally.


@squarepush3r 

since trump was endorsed by the ku klux klan doesn't that make his red hat the same thing as a klan hood?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> @squarepush3r
> 
> since trump was endorsed by the ku klux klan doesn't that make his red hat the same thing as a klan hood?


identical


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


if i google image search this one, how many whit supremacist twitter accounts do you think i'll find sharing it?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>



so i noticed a few people sharing the same image as you. james gilliland (who elieves in star beings, whatever those are), some really nutty fruitcakes on twitter, but best of all, this guy who will come kill you if you try to, um, do government stuff to him


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2019)

and here too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


does bernie really want to do that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


i see a kid who survived an AR-15 massacre at his school who the right ruthlessly went after, including a website called "hoggwatch", and another kid who taunted a native american veteran as his classmates did war whoops and tomahawk chops who the right views as a hero

get better priorities and values


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i see a kid who survived an AR-15 massacre at his school who the right ruthlessly went after, including a website called "hoggwatch", and another kid who taunted a native american veteran as his classmates did war whoops and tomahawk chops who the right views as a hero
> 
> get better priorities and values


0/1234


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 0/1234


the best part was how hogg got laura ingraham fired 

LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Interesting that the radical right/white pride/kkk takes offense when white people object to racist treatment of black people.

How are we ever going to solve the problems racism causes if we expect the minority afflicted by racism to solve the problem caused by white racism?

So, yes, I am one of many white people who proudly stand with black and brown brothers and sisters against racism. I reply back to your meme -- it misidentifies the brainwashed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 0/1234


false equivalence is a logical fallacy, otherwise known as a bad argument.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 0/1234


81


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 25, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Interesting that the radical right/white pride/kkk takes offense when white people object to racist treatment of black people.
> 
> How are we ever going to solve the problems racism causes if we expect the minority afflicted by racism to solve the problem caused by white racism?
> 
> So, yes, I am one of many white people who proudly stand with black and brown brothers and sisters against racism. I reply back to your meme -- it misidentifies the brainwashed.


that's literally the definitely of racism, congrats on admitting you are a racist.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## bundee1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4270860


I had a shirt like that in high school. A girl in my French class always turned away from me whenever I wore it . She said it gave her flashbacks.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> that's literally the definitely of racism, congrats on admitting you are a racist.


Standing against racism, whether it is institutional racism or overt white supremacists is racist? How so?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 25, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Standing against racism, whether it is institutional racism or overt white supremacists is racist? How so?


you can't target a specific group based on skin color to "combat racism"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you can't target a specific group based on skin color to "combat racism"


The poorly educated group.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you can't target a specific group based on skin color to "combat racism"


To repeat: _How are we ever going to solve the problems racism causes if we expect the minority afflicted by racism to solve the problem caused by white racism? I am one of many white people who proudly stand with black and brown brothers and sisters against racism._

What is racist about those statements?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> that's literally the definitely of racism, congrats on admitting you are a racist.


hey everyone

this openly white supremacist shrimpling says he is against racism

we all believe him, right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4270860


What you are seeing is not happening.


----------



## tstick (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Wilbur Ross quote ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 26, 2019)

tstick said:


>


Typical Proud Boys...See Jim Jordan


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4271344


unpaid workers are another legacy of Trump's.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


republicans are compromised....vote them out


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


more white tears.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


would u give up guns for a wall?.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


another false equivalence.

Do you have some minimum number of bad arguments to make before you can relax?


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 30, 2019)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2019)

Sativied said:


> One of my favorites:


I don't know art, but I know what I like.

Can I get one of those for my desk?


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't know art, but I know what I like.
> 
> Can I get one of those for my desk?


You could use 2 as bookends.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> You could use 2 as bookends.









There are posters.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Self portrait?


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


They took opinion polls back then? Cmon man

how many presidents have there been that were elected with under 50% of the popular vote? Answer: 19 
Since the term was invented every president except maybe Ike was called a fascist and maybe even him.

I mean when given more than a hard glance, your inflammatory words turn to mush. 

Why go through all the contortions to try to make Trump look presidential? He's Trump. You are trying put lipstick on a pig and call him pretty. It's a laughable attempt at that. 

Carry on,


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


A quick fact check and yes, this is factually correct. I'll use this information elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


?? It would make sense if it said "Trust no Mitch"


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)

Mitches get stitches


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2019)

what you're seeing and what youre reading isn't whats happening


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 2, 2019)

Wonder who they were?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Wonder who they were?


David Duke’s hero


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Mitches get stitches


Mitch would be unfazed. Lindsey too.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Mitch would be unfazed. Lindsey too.



Mitch and Lindsey both know to wear a cup ...

so trump won't try to squeeze their nuts!


----------



## Sativied (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 3, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Mitch and Lindsey both know to wear a cup ...
> 
> so trump won't try to squeeze their nuts!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Oh Lord, fake Margaret Sanger quotes. You are one seriously impaired individual.

I want to party with you. Let's meet up. I want to meet your parents and your teachers - get your whole story. I want to see what's in your fridge and interview your neighbors.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You've posted so much fake shit that I never believe what you post. I don't even bother to check. I just say BS. Maybe you should just start posting somewhere else. Nobody believes you here.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 5, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> You've posted so much fake shit that I never believe what you post. I don't even bother to check. I just say BS. Maybe you should just start posting somewhere else. Nobody believes you here.


I get it, you let UncleBuck do your thinking for you. Wait for him to reply so you can know how to react.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I get it, you let UncleBuck do your thinking for you. Wait for him to reply so you can know how to react.


Tell us more about Illuminati

Or how Democratic media are circling the wagons to proclaim Tulsi Gabbard as prez.

Or some fake equivalence

Nobody believes what you say. Maybe they did once but now you are just a joke.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I get it, you let UncleBuck do your thinking for you. Wait for him to reply so you can know how to react.


love that bitterness little girl

keep it coming


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


the kkk endorsed trump


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


So, you find women in white scary.

How touching. 

But don't do that without her consent.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Oh, you are compensating after Trump's State of the Union speech tonight too?

There is a treatment for what's bothering you.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 6, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Tell us more about Illuminati
> 
> Or how Democratic media are circling the wagons to proclaim Tulsi Gabbard as prez.
> 
> ...


> Democrat media


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


>


Do you know a damned thing about cannabis, Lord Cuntie? You produce enough bullshit to fertilize a bumper crop.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 6, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4277429


Is Squarepushe3r the one in the rear?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> > Democrat media


This reply is being sent to inform you that your message has been received

do not reply to this message.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


the kkk endorsed trump


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2019)

When people so desperately try to demonize a beautiful and intelligent woman, by attacking her beauty and intelligence, you know you’re dealing with some really fucked up in the head people, and she’s likely actually worth listening to. 

Especially when the reason is being a member of a cult ran by such a disgusting looking dumbfuck who can’t even operate an umbrella.

Trump without spray tan:


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 6, 2019)

The truth is out there


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2019)

^^ How many posts in a row by right wingers? Trump's State of the Union face plant last night really triggered the right wing nut jobs. 

LMFAO


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> View attachment 4277867 View attachment 4277865 View attachment 4277866
> 
> The truth is out there


if you take away all the gun murders we have less gun murders?

compelling stuff


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> if you take away all the gun murders we have less gun murders?
> 
> compelling stuff


Not suprised this went over your head. I bet you fancy yourself an intellectual, are you a college professor by chance?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> View attachment 4277867 View attachment 4277865 View attachment 4277866
> 
> The truth is out there


And Cheney created ISIS


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Not suprised this went over your head. I bet you fancy yourself an intellectual, are you a college professor by chance?


Let me guess. You're a self-made man. Dropped out of that brainwashing school at 8th grade. Got a job as a lumper at the local truckstop and started learning the REAL truth. Right?


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> And Cheney created ISIS


Let’s not forget how Obama funded isis long after its creation, at a time Iran was actively holding any Americans they could get their hands on as ransom. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2018/03/01/was-obamas-1-7-billion-cash-deal-with-iran-prohibited-by-u-s-law/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.1998c053f118

Your own goddess admits it. https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=Dqn0bm4E9yw


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Let’s not forget how Obama funded isis long after its creation, at a time Iran was actively holding any Americans they could get their hands on as ransom. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2018/03/01/was-obamas-1-7-billion-cash-deal-with-iran-prohibited-by-u-s-law/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.1998c053f118
> 
> Your own goddess admits it. https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=Dqn0bm4E9yw


TLDNR


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Let me guess. You're a self-made man. Dropped out of that brainwashing school at 8th grade. Got a job as a lumper at the local truckstop and started learning the REAL truth. Right?


Sure bud, whatever you want to believe. I might suggest looking at who you hang out/live with, I’d wager at best they are no better than me.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Sure bud, whatever you want to believe. I might suggest looking at who you hang out/live with, I’d wager at best they are no better than me.


Did I suggest or even infer that? How do you think this old man has learned about people?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Sure bud, whatever you want to believe. I might suggest looking at who you hang out/live with, I’d wager at best they are no better than me.


" pride comes before the fall,,,Better it is to be of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud."


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Did I suggest or even infer that? How do you think this old man has learned about people?


What I took from your post suggested that you feel superior to me in terms of education, understanding reality, and financially. I was the one who suggested you look inward.


----------



## redivider (Feb 7, 2019)

The comic strip in Spanish - I'll translate:

"Hey"
"Tell me"
"What Happened to that dead planet?"
"Humans"
"Humans, they're like a plague"
"Depends on how you educate them, my sister has one as a pet, it's lovely"
"then how did they do to kill off their planet?"
"They thought money was a resource, so they finished off their resources to get more money".....


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> " pride comes before the fall,,,Better it is to be of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud."


Nice quote, perhaps we both can try being less proud and more humble toward everyone.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> What I took from your post suggested that you feel superior to me in terms of education, understanding reality, and financially. I was the one who suggested you look inward.


You sure read a lot into what's not there. A huge problem in your life I'm sure.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> " pride comes before the fall,,,Better it is to be of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud."


I prefer Goethe:

"I see now why Jesus liked to walk among the harlots and the thieves. Given the attitude of the righteous these days, I choose to do the same."


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> You sure read a lot into what's not there. A huge problem in your life I'm sure.


That’s strange. Your impression of me without knowing anything other than reading two posts from me was that I dropped out of school, work as a lumper at a truck stop, and believe myself to be the only one who knows the REAL truth.

Funny how you could think such things without holding yourself on a higher pedestal, not sure that’s even possible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Not suprised this went over your head. I bet you fancy yourself an intellectual, are you a college professor by chance?


no, im a doctor. i diagnose white women with ectopic pregnancies so that they are forced to abort their perfectly healthy white fetuses


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Let’s not forget how Obama funded isis long after its creation, at a time Iran was actively holding any Americans they could get their hands on as ransom. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2018/03/01/was-obamas-1-7-billion-cash-deal-with-iran-prohibited-by-u-s-law/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.1998c053f118
> 
> Your own goddess admits it. https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=Dqn0bm4E9yw


how long before trump starts negotiating with ISIS? can't be too long now since he is already negotiating with the taliban.

is negotiating with terrorists something that makes america great again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Nice quote, perhaps we both can try being less proud and more humble toward everyone.


didn't you vote for a guy who described how he sexually assaults women and then called for the execution of 5 innocent black teens all in the month before you voted for him?


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> That’s strange. Your impression of me without knowing anything other than reading two posts from me was that I dropped out of school, work as a lumper at a truck stop, and believe myself to be the only one who knows the REAL truth.
> 
> Funny how you could think such things without holding yourself on a higher pedestal, not sure that’s even possible.


I've read more of your posts than that. You are easy to read. Like a primer.


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I've read more of your posts than that. You are easy to read. Like a primer.


Your welcome to try again if you think you can get it right this time then.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Your welcome to try again if you think you can get it right this time then.


Based on your previous post I think he was spot on


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Your welcome to try again if you think you can get it right this time then.


You can't even spell. Your pretzel logic fits perfectly in a Fox News puppet. If you don't watch it (all Fox News fans deny they watch it) you should. You'll find other like minded twits such as yourself. Comity.


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> You can't even spell. Your pretzel logic fits perfectly in a Fox News puppet. If you don't watch it (all Fox News fans deny they watch it) you should. You'll find other like minded twits such as yourself. Comity.


You are correct I can’t spell correctly on a political forum on a website dedicated to cannabis. Thanks for the insults though you have proven yourself without a doubt to be superior to me in every aspect of spelling.

Seriously pops I’m up against what 4-5 of you and all you except one has had to resort to putting me down to try to feel like you are winning. What exactly are you trying to win? I came here to post my political opinion with a meme, or whatever the title calls for. 

Have a good day everyone trying to win this mysterious competition YOU’RE locked in, in my best honesty it’s a waste of time, I had a little fun wasting some with you unfortunately I’m plum out for today.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> You are correct I can’t spell correctly on a political forum on a website dedicated to cannabis. Thanks for the insults though you have proven yourself without a doubt to be superior to me in every aspect of spelling.
> 
> Seriously pops I’m up against what 4-5 of you and all you except one has had to resort to putting me down to try to feel like you are winning. What exactly are you trying to win? I came here to post my political opinion with a meme, or whatever the title calls for.
> 
> Have a good day everyone trying to win this mysterious competition YOU’RE locked in, in my best honesty it’s a waste of time, I had a little fun wasting some with you unfortunately I’m plum out for today.


It is how Patriots act !


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> no, im a doctor. i diagnose white women with ectopic pregnancies so that they are forced to abort their perfectly healthy white fetuses


 Now Buck, we’ve talked about this lol.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> You are correct I can’t spell correctly on a political forum on a website dedicated to cannabis. Thanks for the insults though you have proven yourself without a doubt to be superior to me in every aspect of spelling.
> 
> Seriously pops I’m up against what 4-5 of you and all you except one has had to resort to putting me down to try to feel like you are winning. What exactly are you trying to win? I came here to post my political opinion with a meme, or whatever the title calls for.
> 
> Have a good day everyone trying to win this mysterious competition YOU’RE locked in, in my best honesty it’s a waste of time, I had a little fun wasting some with you unfortunately I’m plum out for today.


It's "plumb out", retardo. Don't go to a gunfight armed with a dull knife.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## bundee1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Sure bud, whatever you want to believe. I might suggest looking at who you hang out/live with, I’d wager at best they are no better than me.


Someone is butt hurt. Wounded ya huh?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you vote for a guy who described how he sexually assaults women and then called for the execution of 5 innocent black teens all in the month before you voted for him?


Why do you ban all of Schuylaar's friends?


----------



## Fatmat19 (Feb 7, 2019)

You guys have really good communication skills, I’m so triggered right now I’m literally shaking... it’s so clear to see right? That’s why I can only reply by putting you all down, and calling names I just can’t even with you guys right now . 

My apologies assuming you are guys, what are your pronouns or is that fad over already?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> You guys have really good communication skills, I’m so triggered right now I’m literally shaking... it’s so clear to see right? That’s why I can only reply by putting you all down, and calling names I just can’t even with you guys right now .
> 
> My apologies assuming you are guys, what are your pronouns or is that fad over already?


Hello new Schuylaar friend. Welcome.

You are weeeeeelcome.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> You are correct I can’t spell correctly on a political forum on a website dedicated to cannabis. Thanks for the insults though you have proven yourself without a doubt to be superior to me in every aspect of spelling.
> 
> Seriously pops I’m up against what 4-5 of you and all you except one has had to resort to putting me down to try to feel like you are winning. What exactly are you trying to win? I came here to post my political opinion with a meme, or whatever the title calls for.
> 
> Have a good day everyone trying to win this mysterious competition YOU’RE locked in, in my best honesty it’s a waste of time, I had a little fun wasting some with you unfortunately I’m plum out for today.


I was out of the room. Did you count me?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 8, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>


_grabs FBI crime stats _


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> _grabs FBI crime stats _


Waits.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

Taps foot. Finishes lunch.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> _grabs FBI crime stats _


^^ Prefers mass murdering terrorists to people who are civil to each other.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> Let’s not forget how Obama funded isis long after its creation, at a time Iran was actively holding any Americans they could get their hands on as ransom. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2018/03/01/was-obamas-1-7-billion-cash-deal-with-iran-prohibited-by-u-s-law/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.1998c053f118
> 
> Your own goddess admits it. https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=Dqn0bm4E9yw


Didn't watch the video but did read the article.

I get that you couldn't understand the article but that doesn't allow you to just make shit up.

You have poor reading skills. The article refutes your assertion. You get four Pinocchios for your bald faced lie.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4278900 View attachment 4278901 View attachment 4278902


don't libertarians want to monitor every uterus in the nation at all times? how would that work?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4278905 View attachment 4278906 View attachment 4278907


libertarians are Republicans who are too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2019)

Libertarian is just code for pedophile.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4278905 View attachment 4278906 View attachment 4278907


Yum, meme salad.

You just can't stay away from us, can you?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)

Sativied said:


> Libertarian is just code for pedophile.


Lol, liberals crack me up.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Lol, liberals crack me up.


Can you point out a good example of a successful libertarian-run country?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Can you point out a good example a successful libertarian-run country?


Rob Roy's rape basement?


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Lol, liberals crack me up.


We have the best humor.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Can you point out a good example of a successful libertarian-run country?


You know I can not as no country has truely given Libertarianism a chance.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4278938


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> You know I can not as no country has truely given Libertarianism a chance.


Gee. You're much smarter than countries, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4278940


didn't you sign a form telling the government they can take taxes from you?

is that how theft normally works?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Gee. You're much smarter than countries, right?


I'll be he likes Pecker.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Gee. You're much smarter than countries, right?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2019)

horrible


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4278963 View attachment 4278964 View attachment 4278965


I present to you the Mises institutute, the philosophical basis and think tank for US-style Libertarian ism.

https://mises.org/about-mises/what-is-the-mises-Institute

*Mission Statement*
_The Mises Institute exists to promote teaching and research in the Austrian school of economics, and individual freedom, honest history, and international peace, in the tradition of Ludwig von Mises and Murray N. Rothbard. These great thinkers developed praxeology, a deductive science of human action based on premises known with certainty to be true, and this is what we teach and advocate. Our scholarly work is founded in Misesian praxeology, and in self-conscious opposition to the mathematical modeling and hypothesis-testing that has created so much confusion in neoclassical economics._

Here is where they lose me -- that bit about "_Our scholarly work is founded in Misesian praxeology, and in *self-conscious opposition to the mathematical modeling and hypothesis-testing that has created so much confusion in neoclassical economics."*
_
No way, man. They are rejecting science and math for their unproven, untested "praxeology" a fancy word for belief without proof. As you said, libertarian is just a theoretical philosophy that has had no practical application.


----------



## tstick (Feb 8, 2019)

Looks like Countess Melania has drained one kid of his blood already. They always seat her next to kids.....Now I understand why.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 9, 2019)

tstick said:


> Looks like Countess Melania has drained one kid of his blood already. They always seat her next to kids.....Now I understand why.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> You know I can not as no country has truely given Libertarianism a chance.


Costa Rica will let you be a Hot dog stand Barron Bye Bye


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 9, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Costa Rica will let you be a Hot dog stand Barron Bye Bye


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4279325 View attachment 4279324


I know a guy when ya get there


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 9, 2019)

It's beginning to look a lot like Russia.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 11, 2019)

Sativied said:


>


It's not subtle, but it captures the essence rather well.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 12, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's not subtle, but it captures the essence rather well.


Got to address them in a way to which they can relate.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 12, 2019)

Sativied said:


>


Bush Jr. was the first IMO.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Bush Jr. was the first IMO.


Nuclear is a tough word


----------



## Sativied (Feb 12, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Bush Jr. was the first IMO.


Bush Jr. was the last in a long line of republican presidents who acted a lot more stupid than they actually were, to appeal to their anti-intellectual base.

Plus, Bush Jr. was actually a kung fu master


----------



## Renfro (Feb 12, 2019)

Sativied said:


> Bush Jr. was the last in a long line of republican presidents who acted a lot more stupid than they actually were, to appeal to their anti-intellectual base.
> 
> Plus, Bush Jr. was actually a kung fu master


He got those reflexes dodging household objects his dad hucked at him as a child.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2019)

Renfro said:


> He got those reflexes dodging household objects his dad hucked at him as a child.


Jeb wasnt good at dodging shit


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4284132 View attachment 4284134 View attachment 4284135 View attachment 4284136 View attachment 4284138


simply horrible

the pauls are racists. and russian stooges

libertarianism is the child's make believe of political positioning


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2019)

,


squarepush3r said:


>


I wondered where you went, little girl.

Don't cry.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4284132 View attachment 4284134 View attachment 4284135 View attachment 4284136 View attachment 4284138


I saw some bread crumbs in Croatia. If you hurry you can find them.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4284132 View attachment 4284134 View attachment 4284135 View attachment 4284136 View attachment 4284138


Libertarians are Republicans who are too cowardly to say so.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Libertarians are Republicans who are too cowardly to say so.


How I really feel...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> How I really feel...View attachment 4285178 View attachment 4285179


Libertarian is simply another dead end philosophy. It's never been tried in a real situation because it's just made up.

Seriously, I had the unfortunate luck to share a van ride for three days on a trip into Mexico with a Libertarian and we discussed his religion. The guy was a small business owner and he believed that because he paid people a salary he could make any demand he wanted. Of course damn regulators prevented him from doing so. I said "anything", he said yep, I asked "give you head in addition to cleaning pools?" , answer, yep, it they didn't want to do what I want they are free to leave.

I think I'll stick with regulations and pass on the liartaritan BS. It's just another Republican sham.

Oh, and then there is the Mises Institute. LOL


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Libertarian is simply another dead end philosophy. It's never been tried in a real situation because it's just made up.
> 
> Seriously, I had the unfortunate luck to share a van ride for three days on a trip into Mexico with a Libertarian and we discussed his religion. The guy was a small business owner and he believed that because he paid people a salary he could make any demand he wanted. Of course damn regulators prevented him from doing so. I said "anything", he said yep, I asked "give you head in addition to cleaning pools?" , answer, yep, it they didn't want to do what I want they are free to leave.
> 
> ...


You took a ride with a fool. I pay no attention to the Mises Institute myself. I believe the two party system is the problem. The tit for tat politics is a fucking joke and nothing worth a fuck gets done.

I believe in many libertarian views but it's obvious we need government in certain aspects of our lives, we need to pay taxes, and we need regulations so dip shit does not sexually exploit his employees. You were dealing with a libertarian extremist which there are many in every party. Making a demand for sex because I pay you is a form of rape in my book.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> You took a ride with a fool. I pay no attention to the Mises Institute myself. I believe the two party system is the problem. The tit for tat politics is a fucking joke and nothing worth a fuck gets done.
> 
> I believe in many libertarian views but it's obvious we need government in certain aspects of our lives, we need to pay taxes, and we need regulations so dip shit does not sexually exploit his employees. You were dealing with a libertarian extremist which there are many in every party. Making a demand for sex because I pay you is a form of rape in my book.


Yeah, yeah, you just want your own little version of Libertarian, not what the movement says it's about, just your made up version. A version that one can only guess what you are about because you like to post snarky little memes that are claiming moral superiority without saying much else.

What you said in your post is hopelessly naive and narcissistic. I sat next to another Libertarian like you only he had different ideas.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 19, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, yeah, you just want your own little version of Libertarian, not what the movement says it's about, just your made up version. A version that one can only guess what you are about because you like to post snarky little memes that are claiming moral superiority without saying much else.
> 
> What you said in your post is hopelessly naive and narcissistic. I sat next to another Libertarian like you only he had different ideas.


 

I have been posting my views all over you can find them. I talk to many liberals and conservatives who have views outside their party, many of them here even so what is your point anyways? I think you only see black and white as most liberals and conservatives do, the biggest problem with the two party system. Most memes are snarky that is the point.

I believe in taxing corporations over people. I believe in gay and gun rights. I want true separation of church and state. I believe in true freedom for all. I believe in global warming and the real need to address it. I believe that lobbying is legal bribery often going against the will of the people. 

Would you like to discuss any of this? Probably not as most are just here to make snarky comments towards those who don't share the same political views.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 19, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Libertarians are Republicans who are too cowardly to say so.



That is a poor definition for a libertarian. Either you don't know or you're lying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> That is a poor definition for a libertarian. Either you don't know or you're lying.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> View attachment 4285577
> 
> I have been posting my views all over you can find them. I talk to many liberals and conservatives who have views outside their party, many of them here even so what is your point anyways? I think you only see black and white as most liberals and conservatives do, the biggest problem with the two party system. Most memes are snarky that is the point.
> 
> ...


Start a thread if you are interested in driving a discussion.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 4286288


Poor little girl. Did somebody say stuff?

Don't cry.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I demand that Trimp start a blue ribbon commission to investigate voter fraud!






Oh, wait.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 22, 2019)

You really are dumber than a box of hammers, aren't you?


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 22, 2019)

DonJr.TheMoron said:


> View attachment 4287700


0 Russia collusion, ready for the Mueller Report?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 0 Russia collusion


why did manafort lie about giving internal polling data to kilimnik?

why did roger stone coordinate with russian owned wikileaks to cordinate the release, timing and promotion of american materials that were stolen by russian espionage?

and what was up with that treason meeting in trump tower? and why did 16 trump associates have over 100 secret meeting with russians and lie about all of them?

NO COLLUSION!

retard


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> View attachment 4288411


still stinging because we handed you shitbags the worst midterm defeat of all time?

better put some ice on that, vanilla cupcake. 2020 is gonna be a bloodbath.

america is fucking sick of trump and his racist loser cult fanbois


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> still stinging because we handed you shitbags the worst midterm defeat of all time?
> 
> better put some ice on that, vanilla cupcake. 2020 is gonna be a bloodbath.
> 
> america is fucking sick of trump and his racist loser cult fanbois


I just want someone to wise up and spend the 270 billion for the nuclear power plants we need. Let's spend 20 trillion on solar panels and pipe dreams. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> I just want someone to wise up and spend the 270 billion for the nuclear power plants we need. Let's spend 20 trillion on solar panels and pipe dreams. What's the worst that could happen?


so you voted for trump because you're a dumb racist, and instead he is borrowing $12 billion from china so he can pay farmers to not sell their crops to china.

goddamn you trump cocksuckers are a special type of stupid


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so you voted for trump because you're a dumb racist, and instead he is borrowing $12 billion from china so he can pay farmers to not sell their crops to china.
> 
> goddamn you trump cocksuckers are a special type of stupid


Wacis wacis. Beep boop bop


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> Wacis wacis. Beep boop bop


trump called for the execution of 5 innocent black kids a month before the election. so if you voted for him you're a fucking racist

then he said that jews were doing hate crimes to themselves to make him look bad and called nazis "very fine people". so if you still support him, you're beyond racist, you're just a dumb piece of shit who is bitter about being called dumb your whole life


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4288559


FUCKING EMERGENCY!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> I just want someone to wise up and spend the 270 billion for the nuclear power plants we need. Let's spend 20 trillion on solar panels and pipe dreams. What's the worst that could happen?


Start with yourself. Consider lost profits from "shithole" countries let alone Democracy.
trump is the best for russia.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4288838


Maybe Trump needs golf tips. Didn't Kim once shoot an 18 on an 18 hole course?

Maybe that was his dad.

They'd both be in the nurse's office if it was 'crab soccer'.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe Trump needs golf tips. Didn't Kim once shoot an 18 on an 18 hole course?
> 
> Maybe that was his dad.
> 
> They'd both be in the nurse's office if it was 'crab soccer'.


It was his grandfather. And you are exaggerating. His first bowling game was a 300 but on his first golf game he only got 5 hole in ones.

His best was 11 holes in one. That's at least a 25.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It was his grandfather. And you are exaggerating. His first bowling game was a 300 but on his first gold game he only got 5 hole in ones.
> 
> His best was 11 holes in one. That's at least a 25.


But they were the toughest holes.

That 637 yd. par 5 was quite the shot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It was his grandfather.


Funny how only dead people can do miracles, right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Funny how only dead people can do miracles, right?


For exactly the same reasons that Rob Roy can put word in George Washington's mouth that he never said.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 24, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> For exactly the same reasons that Rob Roy can put word in George Washington's mouth that he never said.


Wait! He'll have a meme to post in his defense in a moment.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)

When two arseholes don't get their way.
Kim's face is like, What the fuck am I even doing here.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> When two arseholes don't get their way.
> Kim's face is like, What the fuck am I even doing here.


Anytime Kim can get a photo op with the elected leader of any Western country it's a victory. Talk about propaganda material. He made the leader of the USA come to him. Twice.

Both times Trump went home without bait or fish.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)

The art of the kneel and steal


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2019)

SSHZ said:


>


This poster only confirms how afraid the right is of her.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 1, 2019)

I love all the young people, especially those high school students, that the right lives in fear of. 

Better buck up, righties. Those kids ain't getting off your yards. They're not going to go away. What a bunch of badass douchebags picking on high school kids. Your own childhoods must have been horrible. Your parents pathetic.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 2, 2019)

Talk about a fake


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4292714
> Talk about a fake


OMG, that was real?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> OMG, that was real?


Taken at CPAC .


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2019)

Think he needed something to hide a quick but untimely erection.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Think he needed something to hide a quick but untimely erection.


I really don't think he's had an untimely erection since Stormy Daniels said hi in 2006.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I really don't think he's had an untimely erection since Stormy Daniels said hi in 2006.


if u don't count when Ivanka sits in his lap and they talk about the first thing to pop up...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 3, 2019)

I find that image revolting.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 3, 2019)

Length of time Hillary Clinton has been investigated: 2 years, 7 months 

Amount of money spent investigating Hillary Clinton: $7,947,000.00

Number of charges of any kind ever filed: 0

Amount of time Mueller has investigated Trump: 1 year, 4 months

Amount of money spent investigating Trump: - $23,000,000.00 (That's negative. The investigation has made money by seizing illegal monies and unpaid taxes.)

Number of charges of any kind filed: 117 charges against 34 people and climbing.

Moron.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


>


you're a neo-nazi pedophile


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


>


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

you're still a neo-nazi pedophile


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 3, 2019)

Remember the girls - multiple - who this Republican hero stalked?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4293577
> 
> Remember the girls - multiple - who this Republican hero stalked?


c'mon now

he said he had the mothers' permission


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 3, 2019)

Politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Politics.
> 
> View attachment 4293615


it's more like one side wants to give americans free to end user healthcare and the other side is trying to elect pedophiles to the senate who will reinstitute slavery


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 3, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> it's more like one side wants to give americans free to end user healthcare and the other side is trying to elect pedophiles to the senate who will reinstitute slavery


They both offer slavery. Just in a different form. 

It's an illusion that either side really cares about the people. There might be a handful of politicians who do care about helping the common people, but most of them don't. It's haves and have-nots. And I don't know about you, but I'm not one of the haves.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> They both offer slavery. Just in a different form.
> 
> It's an illusion that either side really cares about the people. There might be a handful of politicians who do care about helping the common people, but most of them don't. It's haves and have-nots. And I don't know about you, but I'm not one of the haves.


you're really fucking dumb


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 3, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you're really fucking dumb


They say an empty can rattles the most. And judging by your post count, you sure do rattle on a lot. Stay classy.. You're going places.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> They say an empty can rattles the most.


isn't that what a trump toady said about the mother of a dead black serviceman after donald got her kid killed in a misplanned ambush that he tweeted through?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Twitter is for the birds. I don't tweet, nor do I read anyone else's. I'm no Trump fan though, so let's just get that out of the way. Donald Trump definitely doesn't give a fuck about the common people out there. Nor does Hillary Clinton. I didn't vote for either one. My meme should have spoken for itself. But since you're maybe a little bit slow, you may not have understood it.
> 
> And while we're at it, let's just get something else out of the way too. I don't like you. I don't like the way you treat people. I don't like the way that you insult people. I don't appreciate you calling me dumb either Uncle Fuck. You're a shit stain on my the heel of my shoe as I walk by to talk with the other adults about growing cannabis. That is what we're here for right Uncle Fuck? You growing any herb Uncle Fuck?


that was said from a podium in the whitehouse by donald's chief of staff, not twitter.

hillary clinton was fighting for free to end user healthare in 1993 you simp

sorry your pussy is so sore, bitch


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Twitter is for the birds. I don't tweet, nor do I read anyone else's. I'm no Trump fan though, so let's just get that out of the way. Donald Trump definitely doesn't give a fuck about the common people out there. Nor does Hillary Clinton. I didn't vote for either one. My meme should have spoken for itself. But since you're maybe a little bit slow, you may not have understood it.
> 
> And while we're at it, let's just get something else out of the way too. I don't like you. I don't like the way you treat people. I don't like the way that you insult people. I don't appreciate you calling me dumb either Uncle Fuck. You're a shit stain on my the heel of my shoe as I walk by to talk with the other adults about growing cannabis. That is what we're here for right Uncle Fuck? You growing any herb Uncle Fuck?


You sound a little disenfranchised to me.

If you're more into growing weed, there's lots of other forums here besides politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Oh, and BTW. I'm ignoring your ass. Have a nice life you pathetic fucking loser.


poor thing


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Twitter is for the birds. I don't tweet, nor do I read anyone else's. I'm no Trump fan though, so let's just get that out of the way. Donald Trump definitely doesn't give a fuck about the common people out there. Nor does Hillary Clinton. I didn't vote for either one. My meme should have spoken for itself. But since you're maybe a little bit slow, you may not have understood it.
> 
> And while we're at it, let's just get something else out of the way too. I don't like you. I don't like the way you treat people. I don't like the way that you insult people. I don't appreciate you calling me dumb either Uncle Fuck. You're a shit stain on my the heel of my shoe as I walk by to talk with the other adults about growing cannabis. That is what we're here for right Uncle Fuck? You growing any herb Uncle Fuck?


You supported Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> They say an empty can rattles the most. And judging by your post count, you sure do rattle on a lot. Stay classy.. You're going places.


An empty can cannot rattle.

Dumb, as expected. After all, you supported Trump.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Politics.
> 
> View attachment 4293615


if your not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....vote republicans out


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> if your not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....vote republicans out


Am I going to have to ignore you too?

I do agree with part of what you said. Here's my opinion though. You little sheeple like to think that there's a battle between left and right, but what I see is a battle between the group (whatever group it may be) vs the individual, who thinks for themselves. 

I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton. And my state is a red state anyway, so it made no difference who I voted for anyway. And beyond that, I don't like Killary or Tronald Dump. Fuck them both. Neither give a flying fuck about the average Joe out there. If you think any politician does, then you are suffering from a kind of stupidity that cannot be remedied.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Am I going to have to ignore you too?
> 
> I do agree with part of what you said. Here's my opinion though. You little sheeple like to think that there's a battle between left and right, but what I see is a battle between the group (whatever group it may be) vs the individual, who thinks for themselves.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton. And my state is a red state anyway, so it made no difference who I voted for anyway. And beyond that, I don't like Killary or Tronald Dump. Fuck them both. Neither give a flying fuck about the average Joe out there. If you think any politician does, then you are suffering from a kind of stupidity that cannot be remedied.


Ignore everybody and enjoy the site all by yourself.

Do it now.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ignore everybody and enjoy the site all by yourself.
> 
> Do it now.


Definitely you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Why wouldn't everyone here be more into growing weed? It's a weed forum after all..


This is the politics forum, ffs.

Are you an idiot?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Are you Uncle Fuck under another name?
> 
> What I said is a figure of speech dipshit. Ignoring your dumb ass too.


What you said was stupid and I'm the dipshit?

I'll see your "an empty can rattles"

and raise

"Because lightning only strikes skin deep"

Your move.


.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Definitely you.


I'm crushed


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Are you Uncle Fuck under another name?
> 
> What I said is a figure of speech dipshit. Ignoring your dumb ass too.


Go ahead and ignore me.

It's a dogie dog world.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm crushed


Well, you know,

now the ball is in his lap!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Are you Uncle Fuck under another name?
> 
> What I said is a figure of speech dipshit. Ignoring your dumb ass too.


Go ahead, mr "an empty can rattles". (lol)

I will crush you like you aren't even there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Am I going to have to ignore you too?
> 
> I do agree with part of what you said. Here's my opinion though. You little sheeple like to think that there's a battle between left and right, but what I see is a battle between the group (whatever group it may be) vs the individual, who thinks for themselves.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton. And my state is a red state anyway, so it made no difference who I voted for anyway. And beyond that, I don't like Killary or Tronald Dump. Fuck them both. Neither give a flying fuck about the average Joe out there. If you think any politician does, then you are suffering from a kind of stupidity that cannot be remedied.


Can you please ignore me while you are at it?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2019)

Republicans are keeping thump in power......vote republicans out


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Am I going to have to ignore you too?





Ohwolfie said:


> Ignoring your dumb ass too.


making friends left and right with your pleasant disposition


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## INF Flux (Mar 5, 2019)

The primary will be the thing.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> making friends left and right with your pleasant disposition


I'm sold on him. I think he's a real sweetheart.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> View attachment 4294417 The primary will be the thing.


Tulsi Gabbard is a war hawk and in the pocket of Putin's NRA.

Sanders is OK but insufficient.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Yeah, isn't that ironic? That must be a coincidence. I call that population replacement.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Yeah, isn't that ironic? That must be a coincidence. I call that population replacement.


i call it white people don't know how to fuck and only nazi bois like you worry about "replacement rates" and the skin color of a country's population


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)

*President Trump reviews plans for the border wall (2019)*


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


>


You are thinking about divorce...


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2019)

Genius.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Lord Kanti (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are thinking about divorce...


His dog would not do that to him.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


>


So of course you get in line with a boner and a weak smile.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


dude, take a walk in the park or something. try talking to a woman and shedding your virginity. 

this isn;t healthy


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, take a walk in the park or something. try talking to a woman and shedding your virginity.
> 
> this isn;t healthy


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


  

You're a goddamn disgrace to the RIU class of 2009.

I remember you, the guy who just jerked off in the corner while the rest of us were taking notes and paying attention in class.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 10, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, take a walk in the park or something. try talking to a woman and shedding your virginity.
> 
> this isn;t healthy


He's losing it.

Screw your optics...


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're a goddamn disgrace to the RIU class of 2009.
> 
> I remember you, the guy who just jerked off in the corner while the rest of us were taking notes and paying attention in class.



Not just 2009 ...


2019 too.


----------



## garybo (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4298066 View attachment 4298067
> 
> You're a goddamn disgrace to the RIU class of 2009.
> 
> I remember you, the guy who just jerked off in the corner while the rest of us were taking notes and paying attention in class.





Unclebaldrick said:


> He's losing it.
> 
> Screw your optics...





rollitup said:


> Not just 2009 ...
> 
> 
> 2019 too.


> getting triggered by political memes in a political meme thread

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2019)

garybo said:


> View attachment 4298098


Messages:

8

Likes Received:

7
Trophy Points:

18
garybo was last seen:

Viewing member profile squarepush3r, 8 minutes ago


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2019)

garybo said:


> View attachment 4298098


 
Hey oldtimer, what's so interesting in @squarepush3r 's profile page?

Looking for better memes than that stupid Canadian thing?


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> > getting triggered by political memes in a political meme thread
> 
> LOL


Did you join this site when you were ten?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>



New York Times: puppy drownings a political minefield for democrats


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4298562


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Trump and Maduro are both clients of Putin.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2019)

Sativied said:


>


zealots are the source of extremism. Doesn't matter which religion so long as they are fundamentalist.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 13, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> zealots are the source of extremism. Doesn't matter which religion so long as they are fundamentalist.


Certain religions’ scripture lend itself better for extremism than others though. How”s that for some subtleness lol. Also don’t see a whole lot of atheist posing with guns and books.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2019)

Sativied said:


> Certain religions’ scripture lend itself better for extremism than others though.


i agree that christianity has led to the most extremism and death by far


----------



## Sativied (Mar 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i agree that christianity has led to the most extremism and death by far


It’s nice you can agree with yourself about something historians can’t. Saves you from having a pointless discussion about it as that would be like comparing misery.

The thing with most sequals is they usually all suck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2019)

Sativied said:


> It’s nice you can agree with yourself about something historians can’t. Saves you from having a pointless discussion about it as that would be like comparing misery.
> 
> The thing with most sequals is they usually all suck.


white male christians committed the holocaust, chattel slavery, and the genocide of the native americans.

no other atrocities can compare to what white male christians have done


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> white male christians committed the holocaust, chattel slavery, and the genocide of the native americans.
> 
> no other atrocities can compare to what white male christians have done


Too young to go senile Buck, we’ve been here a while ago:



Sativied said:


> I raise your 6million Jews killed by the nazi christians by 17million deaths, 5% of the then global population, by Timur, who referred to himself as the Sword of Islam.
> 
> The death toll of just black slaves in Islamic cultures is estimated to be far over 100million. Slavery in Islam predates christian european’s slavery by 700 years...
> 
> The islamic conquest of India... a conservative estimate of 80mil death Hindus.


Perhaps you are right, and no comparison can be made, yet, as historical facts dictate Christianity has some catching up to do before your rationale behind the hate towards them becomes truth. Christianist. Anti-Christianite. What’s the proper term here lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2019)

Sativied said:


> Certain religions’ scripture lend itself better for extremism than others though. How”s that for some subtleness lol. Also don’t see a whole lot of atheist posing with guns and books.


Yep,

Christianity creates a lot of zealots.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> white male christians committed the holocaust, chattel slavery, and the genocide of the native americans.
> 
> no other atrocities can compare to what white male christians have done


And the inquisition, Salem witch trials and the Crusades.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> white male christians committed the holocaust, chattel slavery, and the genocide of the native americans.
> 
> no other atrocities can compare to what white male christians have done


Jewish Bolsheviks / communism are responsible for far more deaths just in the last century. I wonder why we don't talk about that? also, why don't you research who owned the slave ships bringing the slaves over?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Jewish Bolsheviks


ah, yes

who can forget about hitler's all time greatest hits, ranting against judeo-bolshevism?


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Jewish Bolsheviks / communism are responsible for far more deaths just in the last century. I wonder why we don't talk about that? also, why don't you research who owned the slave ships bringing the slaves over?


You never went to school at all, did you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You never went to school at all, did you?


Wooden boats forced white male Christians in America to perpetrate chattel slavery


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Jewish Bolsheviks / communism are responsible for far more deaths just in the last century. I wonder why we don't talk about that? also, why don't you research who owned the slave ships bringing the slaves over?


Michael Cohen's Great Grandfather in-law.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2019)

fun fact: i have never once tweeted to or replied to dana loesch.

i have only ever tweeted to her husband, telling him to eat out his wife's pussy for once before her rhetoric incites a national civil war.

her husband has not blocked me.


 


^^^^^^this is not a man who eats pussy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4300407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? 

I'm pretty sure that slurpin' stanky gash curled his mustache.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What???
> 
> I'm pretty sure that slurpin' stanky gash curled his mustache.


he looks gay to me

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You seem really upset about birthrates.






Do you call your penis "Europa" and hope that one day it will rise?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Jewish Bolsheviks / communism are responsible for far more deaths just in the last century. I wonder why we don't talk about that? also, why don't you research who owned the slave ships bringing the slaves over?


Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?
Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?Or why you feel emboldened to crawl out from under your rock?


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Mar 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 0 Russia collusion, ready for the Mueller Report?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

This isn't a meme, and it's not funny.
Sorry guys... 
--- 
*Proposed bill would require MO residents to own an AR-15*
http://www.14news.com/2019/03/15/proposed-bill-would-require-mo-residents-own-an-ar-/?fbclid=IwAR3a5wgWe0NC23Jef-gFzN2DaZSsbGip7Hn_woTmFsdEsqWzqr9xZWLnSsE


----------



## Sativied (Mar 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yep,
> 
> Christianity creates a lot of zealots.


And islam doesn’t or less?  Narrowing your reference frame to suit your own opinion is a form of intellectual dishonesty, far worse than any fallacy. I very much doubt you read any of the hundreds of islam verses calling for war, or the endless misogyny and never actually compared Christianity and Islam.

It sure seems some people here have no problem with a religion until it starts to bother them or their political side. Or when it leads to “jews stealing land”. That’s not liberalism, that’s selfish and hypocritical.

You and Buck are suggesting Christianity is the worst and Islam is relatively nothing to worry about. It would make sense then to move to the Middle East or any country where not nearly 90% of congress is christian but muslim. I’m sure there are more than a few who don’t share your discriminating skewed view of reality and would be happy to trade places with you. I do doubt your spouses will be excited.





Not from the Bible... and if it were, it would be in the Old Testament and most christians would dismiss it in practice. While it’s still imprinted in the mindset of most muslims who weren’t even born in Islam ruled societies, it’s culture. 

Now how many times did you hashtagh metoo on your Twitter account Buck?

The fact is they are both poison for the mind. If you were to suggest the US is having a bigger problem with Christians at the moment I would agree, but again, I do care about mankind beyond man made borders (often a result of religion fueled wars in the first place).

Some advice Buck: Attack the religion, not its followers. Suggesting “white christians” are the problem is like suggesting brown muslims are a problem, pretty fucked up.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2019)

Sativied said:


> And islam doesn’t or less?  Narrowing your reference frame to suit your own opinion is a form of intellectual dishonesty, far worse than any fallacy. I very much doubt you read any of the hundreds of islam verses calling for war, or the endless misogyny and never actually compared Christianity and Islam.
> 
> It sure seems some people here have no problem with a religion until it starts to bother them or their political side. Or when it leads to “jews stealing land”. That’s not liberalism, that’s selfish and hypocritical.
> 
> ...


After the history of zealots in Europe and what they have done, how can anybody claim people of the Islamic faith are prone to being worse? 

If it's your point that zealots are bad regardless of their belief I'd agree. The problem is zealots, and bigots, not a faith. Fifty peaceable Muslims died in NZ at the hands of a zealot just a couple of days ago, for example.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Are you a Qanon follower?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


"if someone points out all the horrible things conald is doing, it must be because they are paid to do so by the jews" - you

@rollitup , can we consider banning this user for his blatant anti-semitism?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Leave the stupid fuck. Let impressionable younger readers see how assfuckers are thought of.


nah

the mosque massacre in new zealand proves we should completely de-platform these deranged bigots as many ways as we can


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> "if someone points out all the horrible things conald is doing, it must be because they are paid to do so by the jews" - you
> 
> can we consider banning this user for his blatant anti-semitism?


cry more little girl , go hate on white people some more then cry to ban someone because "muh anti-semitism!"


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> cry more little girl , go hate on white people some more then cry to ban someone because "muh anti-semitism!"


You poor oppressed white male.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> go hate on white people some more


i once had a white co-worker, i can't possibly hate whites

how did you become radicalized? where did it start?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> cry more little girl , go hate on white people some more then cry to ban someone because "muh anti-semitism!"


One is an evil misinterpretation of a Religion's wishes and the other is an ode to someone who has used Nazi imagery in his streams and spread Nazi propaganda. Why is that so hard to get through your thick racist head?


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> View attachment 4303986


i wasn't a bernie fan but if he upsets you delicate crybabies then count me in


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

It's kinda like with almost every politician I could say who would I rather have, him or Bernie, and the answer would probably be the old goof every time,


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> View attachment 4303986


The vandal fails to realize if he was to stop corporate welfare he could pick up eco friendly stickers of different styles, topics, at the public kiosks located around town.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

ben garrison is so terminally horny his boner is gonna rip his pants clean off and then spin them around the end of his dong like an airplane propeller


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2019)

Executive time?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

same energy


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

sorry but I outright refuse to believe this is a real person and not a carol burnett character


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2019)

It must be a story from The Onion.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>








*A Conspiracy Theorist, a Murdered Gambino Boss and a Mystery Motive*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/22/nyregion/gambino-comello-mob-boss.html?action=click&module=MoreInSection&pgtype=Article&region=Footer&contentCollection=New York


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm going to buy 10 boxes today.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Jimmy Dore Show produces propaganda that supports the right wing agenda. Anything that comes from them is suspect.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


arent you the guy who hates jews?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> arent you the guy who hates jews?


I don't hate Jews. Do you hate white people?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


He's right.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 24, 2019)

as predicted Adam, keep riding your train to delusionville


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> as predicted Adam, keep riding your train to delusionville


more right wing tears.

delicious.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> as predicted Adam, keep riding your train to delusionville



so you think the guy trump chose to be his AG is telling the truth while also hiding all the evidence that supposedly clears trump?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so you think the guy trump chose to be his AG is telling the truth while also hiding all the evidence that supposedly clears trump?


so your proposal is that the Mueller Report actually includes lots of information about Trump/Russia collusion, but Trump AG is ignoring because (he also is working with Russia?), or just to score points with Trump (by committing treason btw). lol


----------



## dux (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> the Mueller Report actually includes lots of information about Trump/Russia collusion, but Trump AG is ignoring


i think the mueller report shows that manafort shared internal polling data with konstant kilimnik, roger stone coordinated the release, timing and promotion of stolen materials with kgb-owned wikileaks, and don junior had a treason meeting in trump tower with more russian spies.

reason why: court documents already prove all of this

go cry about judeo bolshevism now, little hitler


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4306421 View attachment 4306422


brave choice there going with the diapers people


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 25, 2019)

^^^^ It's cool that the SJWs have a uniform now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> ^^^^ It's cool that the SJWs have a uniform now.


Spoken like a Russian sympathizer in a brownshirt


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> so your proposal is that the Mueller Report actually includes lots of information about Trump/Russia collusion, but Trump AG is ignoring because (he also is working with Russia?), or just to score points with Trump (by committing treason btw). lol


Lots of folks hold Exxon stock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> ^^^^ It's cool that the SJWs have a uniform now.


that's turning point USA. the same people you literally just quoted.

jesus christ you right wingers are retarded


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

OMG conservatives are weird...


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG conservatives are weird...



Well, when you consider that the average IQ is around 100, it's the conservatives who make up the lower half, e.g. those with an IQ that is under 100.

Statistics don't lie.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> that's turning point USA. the same people you literally just quoted.
> 
> jesus christ you right wingers are retarded


I was being sarcastic, but I wonder whose IQ is so stunted by political dogma they fail to understand sarcasm...

BTW the only person I quoted was you, just now.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 25, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Well, when you consider that the average IQ is around 100, it's the conservatives who make up the lower half, e.g. those with an IQ that is under 100.
> 
> Statistics don't lie.


Hilarious how you brainiacs got it so very very wrong. Chalk one up for the dum dums. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> I was being sarcastic, but I wonder whose IQ is so stunted by political dogma they fail to understand sarcasm...
> 
> BTW the only person I quoted was you, just now.


i would say nice try but it wasn't

you quoted the diaper people unknowingly. 

chin up, diaper boy


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Hilarious how you brainiacs got it so very very wrong. Chalk one up for the dum dums. Lol


yeah there's no way anyone in the trump regime would ever lie to us. you are very smart.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i would say nice try but it wasn't
> 
> you quoted the diaper people unknowingly.
> 
> chin up, diaper boy


That isn't you in the pic wearing the diaper? My bad.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Hilarious how you brainiacs got it so very very wrong. Chalk one up for the dum dums. Lol


I hope this means your ilk will finally stop whining and and playing a victim ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> That isn't you in the pic wearing the diaper? My bad.


no, the diaper dude in the picture is turning point USA, the people you are apparently aligned with.

diaper boy


----------



## dux (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4306522
> View attachment 4306523


Trump deporting fellow Americans , what a great leader LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 25, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Spoken like a Russian sympathizer in a brownshirt


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Mar 25, 2019)

Left SHIT , Right SHIT 

Looks like the SAME SHIT to me


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> Left SHIT , Right SHIT
> 
> Looks like the SAME SHIT to me



Hmmm, what I see is a knucklehead.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)

What if the Democrats and Republicans are the same party, and have been in control of government all this time


----------



## knucklehead bob (Mar 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> What if the Democrats and Republicans are the same party, and have been in control of government all this time


DING DING DING , we have a WINNER folks .


----------



## dux (Mar 25, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Trump deporting fellow Americans , what a great leader LOLOLOLOL


A guy can only wish...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

dux said:


> A guy can only wish...


So when is Mexico gonna pay for that wall


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2019)

dux said:


> A guy can only wish...


Free country... means if you don't love it you can leave


----------



## Lord Kanti (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


>


Im just hoping the republicans release the mueller report.

Unless you think a document that proves trumps innocence is something americans dont need to see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Im just hoping the republicans release the mueller report.
> 
> Unless you think a document that proves trumps innocence is something americans dont need to see.


dude, the report that says "does not exonerate" totally exonerates him, trust us.

no, you can't see it. just trust us. it exonerates him.


----------



## dux (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Mar 25, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4306887


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>



when paul manafort shared internal polling data with konstant kilimnik and then lied about it, was that collusion?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


when don junior met with russian spies in trump tower to discuss russia how russia would help their campaign, was that collusion?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> when don junior met with russian spies in trump tower to discuss russia how russia would help their campaign, was that collusion?


When Hillary's campaign worked with Russian Intelligence to find dirt on Trump, was that collusion?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> When Hillary's campaign worked with Russian Intelligence to find dirt on Trump, was that collusion?


When Russia teamed up with China to fight the "West" who was on our side?

Commerce loves the fool.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> When Russia teamed up with China to fight the "West" who was on our side?
> 
> Commerce loves the fool.


umm, what?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> umm, what?


Kids.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Kids.


Anyone who starts a sentence with "umm" has a simple mind.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> umm, what?




4' x 8' (48.000" x 96.000") ($371.10) 
4' x 10' (48.000" x 120.000") ($522.42)

Up $229.00 per sheet since trump. 

Now is the time to sign contracts Comrade.

The Russian steel market loves you.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Kids.


Let me know whenever you have a point to make.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> When Hillary's campaign worked with Russian Intelligence to find dirt on Trump, was that collusion?


Are you talking about the Steele dossier?

What a retard you are

Stop running away from simple questions little girl


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Let me know whenever you have a point to make.


Why don't you like metal shop in schools?

trumps factories now cost twice as much to build and can only be built with outsourced labor.

So much winning.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Why don't you like metal shop in schools?
> 
> trumps factories now cost twice as much to build and can only be built with outsourced labor.
> 
> So much winning.


that's true, but its not like globalization is something new to this country. Try to buy any iphone or technology produced in USA, you won't be able to even at all


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> that's true, but its not like globalization is something new to this admin. Try to buy any iphone or technology produced in USA, you won't be able to even at all


when did you decide to be a nazi


----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> that's true, but its not like globalization is something new to this country. Try to buy any iphone or technology produced in USA, you won't be able to even at all


While they are somewhat related and outsourcing can contribute to globalization, this isn’t about globalization at all. 

What you are saying is that it’s ok for Trump to make matters worse by being an incompetent fool, while he ran on the promise of improving matters. Sure, make China a little more rich instead of living in a country with affordable healthcare, so communist China can continue to finance your debt and allow Trump to give billions to farmers like a failing socialist. It would be best if you’d refrain from voting entirely, instead of voting against your own best interest.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 28, 2019)

Trigger warning


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 28, 2019)

q


Sativied said:


> What you are saying is that it’s ok for Trump to make matters worse by being an incompetent fool


quote me where I said that


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> that's true, but its not like globalization is something new to this country. Try to buy any iphone or technology produced in USA, you won't be able to even at all


Try to sell products where your country has no representation was a Genius move?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> quote me where I said that


I did. Remember when Grandpapy said Trump gave you AIDS and you replied that’s ok cause you already were HIV positive anyway?


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Trigger warning
> 
> View attachment 4308310


WTF


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 28, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Trigger warning
> 
> View attachment 4308310


You overestimate your capability


----------



## Stink Bug (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2019)

really weird fetishization of an obese old racist who has to pay for sex and is too dumb to even do that without committing a federal felony and getting named as an unindicted co-conspirator in the crime


----------



## dux (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4309182


the fine was for people who could afford healthcare but didn't get it and ended up making everyone else pay for their healthcare.

it was a fine on moochers. of course you hate that you fucking welfare sponge

also, what wall? there's no wall you retard. has mexico paid for it yet?


----------



## dux (Mar 30, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> the fine was for people who could afford healthcare but didn't get it and ended up making everyone else pay for their healthcare.
> 
> it was a fine on moochers. of course you hate that you fucking welfare sponge
> 
> also, what wall? there's no wall you retard. has mexico paid for it yet?



Dude, you are one angry, unhappy, waiting to pounce, whiney,cranky, lil bitch. Do you work? Or live in mom's basement?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2019)

dux said:


> Dude, you are one angry, unhappy, waiting to pounce, whiney,cranky, lil bitch. Do you work? Or live in mom's basement?


obamacare has about a 60% approval rating (and rising)

the non-existent wall is at about 35% 

fyi everyone hates you dumb racist trumptards


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 30, 2019)

dux said:


> Dude, you are one angry, unhappy, waiting to pounce, whiney,cranky, lil bitch. Do you work? Or live in mom's basement?


Why do you care?


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## dux (Mar 31, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Why do you care?


I don't..


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2019)

dux said:


> I don't..


numb is the opposite of caring


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4309715


LOL

Trump doesn't need Photoshop to be portrayed like that.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>





you guys are obsessed with alexandria ocasio-cortez

and yet, no matter what lies you make up about her, they cannot match the actual reality of your incredible stupidity. like borrowing money from china to pay farmers not to sell to china so that americans can pay more for goods they get from china.

or, this


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 31, 2019)

Trump would have engaged in espionage but when he met with those Russian spies, it was only on their days off so no actual espionage took place


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2019)

Now Putin controls American refugees in this hemisphere.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


I can't dumb myself down enough ...to waste my life hanging out on Radical Right wing Conspiracy sites like this
Your parents failed miserably , if you knew them


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I can't dumb myself down enough ...to waste my life hanging out on Radical Right wing Conspiracy sites like this
> Your parents failed miserably , if you knew them


Don't cry little girl.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2019)

*China is on the march to a dominant military footprint while American policy lacks strategic intent*
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2017/05/12/commentary/japan-commentary/sun-setting-u-s-imperium/


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2019)

Maduro, bad boy! You are not going to have dinner, just for today. (I don’t want to affect your normal growth.) Cartoon by Manuel Guillen
https://*havanatimes*.org/?p=126941


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Don't cry little girl.




Shares of Chinese internet names are trading higher in Monday's session after President Donald Trump tweeted his support for ZTE Corp.
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/alibaba-baidu-stocks-shoot-higher-after-trump-zte-tweet-2018-05-14

*Amazon Stock Drops After Trump Tweet: Eight Times He's Bashed The Company, Bezos*
https://www.newsweek.com/trump-amazon-bezos-tweet-stock-865849




It's genius!


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


No wars, no rape, so tranquil.
Who domesticated these guys?


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## dux (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4311032 View attachment 4311033


i love seeing how scared you guys are of her

can you name a policy she has that is stupider than the current republican policy of borrowing money from china to pay farmers not to sell to china so we can ll pay more for goods from china?


----------



## dux (Apr 2, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i love seeing how scared you guys are of her
> 
> can you name a policy she has that is stupider than the current republican policy of borrowing money from china to pay farmers not to sell to china so we can ll pay more for goods from china?



I just like listening to her talk. 

It's always pure gold.


----------



## dux (Apr 2, 2019)

Buck, you should move to the twin cities. You would love this place! It's as blue as can be!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2019)

dux said:


> I just like listening to her talk.
> 
> It's always pure gold.


so i guess you can't name a single policy proposal of hers that is anywhere near as stupid as the actual republican policy of borrowing money from china to pay farmers not to sell to china so we can pay more for the goods we get from china

can't say i blame you. you are really fucking dumb, and it is impossible to top an actual republican policy that is so ruthlessly dumb


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Sadly this isn't a meme.


----------



## dux (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sadly this isn't a meme.


National Socialism, not even once.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Neat.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Neat.


powerful stuff.

He's becoming less and less coherent daily. Almost time for a "screw your optics" tipping point. But first... just one more Hot Pocket.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Apr 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Don't cry little girl.


Did you just assume it's gender!?


----------



## dux (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## dux (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 3, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4311606


Fun fact: it was Irans money.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He's becoming less and less coherent daily.


just trying to produce simple content that you will be able to understand easy without straining your brain too hard


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> just trying to produce simple content that you will be able to understand easy without straining your brain too hard


Well you sure are simple


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4311605


are you sure that FICA and federal income taxes are the reason why full time workers can't afford the basics?

want to show me how that math works out or are you gonna hide like a bitch again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4311606


explain to me what you think the benefits of a 2000 mile long border wall will be. 

have you taken into account the existence of ladders and shovels?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> explain to me what you think the benefits of a 2000 mile long border wall will be.


I'll take that:

You can make sure your companies get the contracts to build it in exchange for huge kickbacks. You'll get 10's of millions in tax payer dollars for doing nothing more than riling up a bunch of moronic racist pigs over a non-issue.


----------



## dux (Apr 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> explain to me what you think the benefits of a 2000 mile long border wall will be.
> 
> have you taken into account the existence of ladders and shovels?


Ladders and shovels? Good luck with that..
Come here legally and there is no issue..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2019)

dux said:


> Ladders and shovels? Good luck with that..
> Come here legally and there is no issue..


then why is your racist orange hero trying to restrict legal immigration? why did he say he will kick out tens of thousands of legal immigrants?


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 4, 2019)

My father was born in Germany, the noise from windmills causes cancer, wind power is no good because the wind only blows sometimes..... and on and on and on. If I voted for this guy I would have just gone and killed myself by now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2019)

dux said:


> Ladders and shovels? Good luck with that..
> Come here legally and there is no issue..


Why not put more Americans to work at the boarder screening, handing out conditional SS Cards, after all, they (from the three Mexican countries) have a better work ethic and lower rate of public funded support. It's a win win. 
Wal-Mart understands you can make more profits if you open more check out lines during a rush.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 5, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> My father was born in Germany.


Trump just said the same thing two days ago for some strange reason. 

He was lying, of course. Nobody knows why.


----------



## dux (Apr 5, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Why not put more Americans to work at the boarder screening, handing out conditional SS Cards, after all, they (from the three Mexican countries) have a better work ethic and lower rate of public funded support. It's a win win.
> Wal-Mart understands you can make more profits if you open more check out lines during a rush.



Im not against Mexicans or whorever moving to America. If you have a skill or education c'mon in(unless radical muslim) if "we" need to pay your bills and you want in? NO.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## dux (Apr 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> then why is your racist orange hero trying to restrict legal immigration? why did he say he will kick out tens of thousands of legal immigrants?



He's not my hero.

just not a Democrat......


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2019)

dux said:


> Im not against Mexicans or whorever moving to America. If you have a skill or education c'mon in(unless radical muslim) if "we" need to pay your bills and you want in? NO.


But you have open arms for Walmart and refuse to have them cover/pay COA.

Here, you'll need this later .


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2019)

dux said:


> He's not my hero.
> 
> just not a Democrat......


you support him and he says there is no room for anyone to come here anymore. wants to kick out lgal immigrants too.

how can you support that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


you are obsessed

get well soon little girl


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you are obsessed


Well, she is hot, so...


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 6, 2019)

Democrat/Republican Party Protagonist = Left Wing + Right Wing = Bird Brain .




































Cranialrectalitis is curable folks , all you have to do is remove your skull from your rectum


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4312711


PS Conchita is a man again...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> Democrat/Republican Party Protagonist = Left Wing + Right Wing = Bird Brain .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naive


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


More like Right wing bigotry in action


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


do you and your daddy david duke make these things up in an outdated clip-art program, little girl?


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## travisw (Apr 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>









You lost me when you misspelled potato.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Oh look,

The trumptard is posting right wing propaganda again.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 7, 2019)

travisw said:


> You lost me when you misspelled potato.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


nope


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Oh look,
> 
> The trumptard is posting right wing propaganda again.


From 2017 no less

On a scale of one to ten it sucks


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Im sorry maddow hurts your feelings


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Tell us more about the Illuminati.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Looks like trump.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks like trump.


Some differences:

The corruption monster would be giving him a hug and a kiss. Trump would have an erection.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 14, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> View attachment 4317335


looks like a climate science booth at the RNC


----------



## Lord Kanti (Apr 14, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4317152


> using a box as a T.V. Stand

Buttblasted 3rd-world, shithole dweller detected.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> > using a box as a T.V. Stand
> 
> Buttblasted 3rd-world, shithole dweller detected.


Go back to stormfront


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> > using a box as a T.V. Stand
> 
> Buttblasted 3rd-world, shithole dweller detected.


We're going down... Catch up!

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp

trumpsters are blind.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


was any of that actually said?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


is this your guys new ok sign?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 14, 2019)

https://static.independent.co.uk/s3fs-public/thumbnails/image/2017/03/22/14/vin2.jpg?width=668


UncleBuck said:


> was any of that actually said?


@squarepush3r posted a right winger's fantasy that is more about what they would say than liberals.. The opposite was said. Senior White House staff are the ones backing away from sending refugees to cities that have a policy of restricted cooperation with ICE. 


UncleBuck said:


> is this your guys new ok sign?


I think maybe that's how he masturbates.


----------



## dux (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4318196


seems racist to me

convince me you're not a racist


----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> seems racist to me
> 
> convince me you're not a racist


Im not a racist. I think you are! 
You call everybody a racist whenever there's a post you don't agree with....


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2019)

dux said:


> Im not a racist. I think you are!
> You call everybody a racist whenever there's a post you don't agree with....


Thanks for helping me cover another bingo square on my "Defensive Racist" card.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for helping me cover another bingo square on my "Defensive Racist" card.


Lol! Ok..


----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for helping me cover another bingo square on my "Defensive Racist" card.


Come here legally and no problem. Fuck if I want my taxes paying for immigrants.we have enough lazy non working people wer'e paying for already..
Americans first..


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 16, 2019)

dux said:


> Come here legally and no problem. Fuck if I want my taxes paying for immigrants.we have enough lazy non working people wer'e paying for already..
> Americans first..


Like the wealthy billionaires who pay less in taxes than me. I'm so glad my family could have less while some rich puke wrote off his private jet. Genius


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2019)

dux said:


> Come here legally and no problem. Fuck if I want my taxes paying for immigrants.we have enough lazy non working people wer'e paying for already..
> Americans first..


You must have gotten the basic brainwash treatment. For a few dollars more you could have gotten your brain waxed like @squarepush3r 's is. .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2019)

dux said:


> Im not a racist. I think you are!


i'm not convinced

it is not illegal to be racist, so you can just admit you're racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2019)

dux said:


> Come here legally and no problem. Fuck if I want my taxes paying for immigrants.we have enough lazy non working people wer'e paying for already..
> Americans first..


america first was a KKK slogan, so it seems like you're racist

you say you want people to come here legally but didn't your cocksucking orange hero just say we're full and have no room?


----------



## dux (Apr 17, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> america first was a KKK slogan, so it seems like you're racist
> 
> you say you want people to come here legally but didn't your cocksucking orange hero just say we're full and have no room?



I said if you wanna come here do it legally..
This country has enough problems taking care of our vets,elderly, mentally ill etc.


----------



## dux (Apr 17, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not convinced
> 
> it is not illegal to be racist, so you can just admit you're racist



Am I racist if I just hate liberals ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 17, 2019)

dux said:


> I said if you wanna come here do it legally..
> This country has enough problems taking care of our vets,elderly, mentally ill etc.


Not to mention the feeble 43% of non-producing, Trump-supporting, racist, xenophobic idiots whose only tangible asset is their vote.

Why do we need to take care of you idiots anyway? You never bothered to educate yourselves and you are a drain on the country. You should self-deport - if you could find a country that would take you... which you cannot. But Trump loves you. Trump loves the poorly educated.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2019)

dux said:


> I said if you wanna come here do it legally..
> This country has enough problems taking care of our vets,elderly, mentally ill etc.


Thank you Industry leaders.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2019)

dux said:


> I said if you wanna come here do it legally..
> This country has enough problems taking care of our vets,elderly, mentally ill etc.


Take the money from the useless wall and put it to good use, like vets, elderly, properly educating republicans, ect....


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2019)

dux said:


> Am I racist if I just hate liberals ?


Depends on why you hate them.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 17, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Like the wealthy billionaires who pay less in taxes than me. I'm so glad my family could have less while some rich puke wrote off his private jet. Genius


Sorry to say boss, your family will always have less with that attitude. I was born in a disused railway car and had Nancy Pelosi for a mother...if your family wants more, you gots to work for it...invent...create...hint: create is not a whine. Or Wine.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 17, 2019)

So you paid for years into stupid. Hope you got to 29'th level ninja underwear super boss level.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2019)

dux said:


> This country has enough problems taking care of our vets,elderly, mentally ill etc.


sounds like we need more immigrants here to come and work and pay taxes to support the lazy old whites


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2019)

dux said:


> Am I racist


yes


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> So you paid for years into stupid. Hope you got to 29'th level ninja underwear super boss level.


you're not funny and no one likes you


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 17, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not funny and no one likes you


Penis


UncleBuck said:


> sounds like we need more immigrants here to come and work and pay taxes to support the lazy old whites


Approved!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


That was back when he was able to form complete and coherent sentences


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Apr 20, 2019)

Ill just put this up as a reminder


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>



james woods is a pedophile

why do you look up to a pedophile?

i guess when you're 5'2'' you look up to everyone


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Amazing. I have seen you called an idiot by a dozen people. What conspiracy is behind that?

You really are an idiot. Are you near your "screw your optics" moment yet? Is there somebody who (still) loves you we can call?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Remember when you weren’t a nazi


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 23, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 4321140


Is it Gay Pride week already?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is it Gay Pride week already?


Now that's funny!


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Cool!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


that's so neat!


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 30, 2019)

Gotta love the Christian preachers.


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


How many fingers can you fit in your ass at one time? Yours or someone else’s. Or together.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> How many fingers can you fit in your ass at one time? Yours or someone else’s. Or together.


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You have a lot of internal struggles going on. Can you call anybody and find a "safe place" for a while?


----------



## DG1959 (May 1, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4325990
> 
> Gotta love the Christian preachers.


Would you jack off to any of the others?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 1, 2019)

DG1959 said:


> Would you jack off to any of the others?


That’s your criteria for class? Interesting.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 2, 2019)

Grandma! She must have drank a whole pot of coffee.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 2, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You are soooooo dumb. 
---
President Trump issued an all-caps New Year’s greeting to his Twitter followers on Tuesday – including “the haters and the fake news media” – calling for everyone to “just calm down and enjoy the ride.”

“HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE, INCLUDING THE HATERS AND THE FAKE NEWS MEDIA! 2019 WILL BE A FANTASTIC YEAR FOR THOSE NOT SUFFERING FROM TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME,” the president blared
---
Trump sent his all-caps missive late Sunday night: 

To Iranian President Rouhani: NEVER, EVER THREATEN THE UNITED STATES AGAIN OR YOU WILL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES THE LIKES OF WHICH FEW THROUGHOUT HISTORY HAVE EVER SUFFERED BEFORE. WE ARE NO LONGER A COUNTRY THAT WILL STAND FOR YOUR DEMENTED WORDS OF VIOLENCE & DEATH. BE CAUTIOUS!


----------



## squarepush3r (May 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are soooooo dumb.
> ---
> President Trump issued an all-caps New Year’s greeting to his Twitter followers on Tuesday – including “the haters and the fake news media” – calling for everyone to “just calm down and enjoy the ride.”
> 
> ...


you have Drumpf derangement syndrome.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you have Drumpf derangement syndrome.


Most Americans do


----------



## squarepush3r (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>





Herb & Suds said:


>


----------



## V256.420 (May 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## squarepush3r (May 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


>





V256.420 said:


>


I get mad when I am called out for my hypocrisy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I get mad when I am called out for my hypocrisy.


Excellent !


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I get mad when I am called out for my hypocrisy.


No wonder you are mad all the time, little girl.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are soooooo dumb.
> ---
> President Trump issued an all-caps New Year’s greeting to his Twitter followers on Tuesday – including “the haters and the fake news media” – calling for everyone to “just calm down and enjoy the ride.”
> 
> ...


This meme hurt them. It hurt them so bad they needed to water it down and turn it around on their opponents.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 5, 2019)

Let us guess. He’s an expert on horse racing. In fact nobody knows more about it than him. Maybe he’ll move to “Kentuky”.

“A lot of people are saying . . ..”


----------



## hotrodharley (May 5, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


>


I say this “chick” goes at least 300 and looks like Mama June. Angry at people who are disgusted by her. Which is pretty much everybody including the blind deafmutes if they still have a sense of smell.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4328514
> 
> Let us guess. He’s an expert on horse racing. In fact nobody knows more about it than him. Maybe he’ll move to “Kentuky”.
> 
> “A lot of people are saying . . ..”


You mean that isn't a joke? What the fuck?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 5, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You mean that isn't a joke? What the fuck?


It’s not a joke. Not only is he illiterate but obviously knows zero about horse racing. Zero. Protests might be new to the Derby but not to horse racing.


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> It’s not a joke. Not only is he illiterate but obviously knows zero about horse racing. Zero. Protests might be new to the Derby but not to horse racing.


That's just amazing. What does this say about Trump?

First off, he thinks that horse racing is somehow subject to political correctness. I am tempted to see what color the affected horses were to understand this reasoning. Where the interfered with horses somehow involved with social justice policies?

Second, and more importantly, he doesn't care about rules and has disdain for anybody that does. The only thing that is important is winning no matter which rules you violate. Coming in first is paramount... well, that and having "a hot piece of ass" on your arm.

What a shallow, immoral asshole. Electing him didn't make America great and it never will. All it did was show what a bunch of sorry assholes this country contains that have no business exerting their influence on their own children let alone the world.


----------



## squarepush3r (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Facebook removed 1.5 billion fake accounts majority right wing 
Fox numbers dropped too
So you argument is mute NEXT


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


show me one time you were ever obsessed about CNN before trump told you to be, then explain to me why you are not a brainwashed loser


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


RT news will make America Great?? Keep riding that horse.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

Make Amerika grope.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> RT news will make America Great?? Keep riding that horse.


@ttystikk thinks it does too. What a sucker. RT makes a bitch of the weakest from both sides every day.

Sad.


----------



## abalonehx (May 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's just amazing. What does this say about Trump?
> 
> First off, he thinks that horse racing is somehow subject to political correctness. I am tempted to see what color the affected horses were to understand this reasoning. Where the interfered with horses somehow involved with social justice policies?
> 
> ...


I wondered if was about the name of the horse that was disqualified, "Maximum Security"? As if it had something to do with his border security? Anyway, what a douchebag asshole...


----------



## squarepush3r (May 7, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


why does a reverse google search on that image bring me to an endless number of white supremacist and neo-nazi websites?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Looks like someone didn't do any research on conquistadors. 

Tell us how you feel about ethnic cleansing...


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like someone didn't do any research on conquistadors.
> 
> Tell us how you feel about ethnic cleansing...


True, that.

There was some epic ignorance in that post. Also more than a whiff of victim hood.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> True, that.
> 
> There was some epic ignorance in that post. Also more than a whiff of victim hood.


I've said it before and I'll say it again: Trump has emboldened the stupid.


----------



## medviper (May 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## medviper (May 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


i knew i should have bought shares when i could've gotten them at bottom floor rates...


----------



## medviper (May 9, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Let us guess. He’s an expert on horse racing. In fact nobody knows more about it than him. Maybe he’ll move to “Kentuky”.*(close enough)*“A lot of people are saying . . ..”


if he does that I'll move to Noo Yawk City...


----------



## Rob Roy (May 9, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Facebook removed 1.5 billion fake accounts majority right wing
> Fox numbers dropped too
> So you argument is mute NEXT


Mute point?


----------



## squarepush3r (May 9, 2019)

*Trump Hating Mayor of Flint, Michigan Asked City Employees To Divert Water Crisis Donations To Her Private Account*


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> *Trump Hating Mayor of Flint, Michigan Asked City Employees To Divert Water Crisis Donations To Her Private Account*


mmmhumm

No agenda, just provided for information purposes only. Background information from reliable news sources are needed.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 12, 2019)

Ain’t going for Joe but this is right on. Sunday. Thinking of all the religious twits praying to their Sky Daddy to protect this piece of dog shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 12, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4332218
> 
> Ain’t going for Joe but this is right on. Sunday. Thinking of all the religious twits praying to their Sky Daddy to protect this piece of dog shit.


That is creepy wait till Republicans find out Trump wore a beige suit ...


----------



## hotrodharley (May 12, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> That is creepy wait till Republicans find out Trump wore a beige suit ...


The orange matches better than black.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Sunday. Thinking of all the religious twits praying to their Sky Daddy to protect this piece of dog shit.


I was at the home improvement store yesterday as some folks were leaving in a minivan that had a sticker on the rear side window that said "Christians Against Trump: what would Jesus do?"


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was at the home improvement store yesterday as some folks were leaving in a minivan that had a sticker on the rear side window that said "Christians Against Trump: what would Jesus do?"


Oregon.

Love the place.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 12, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Oregon.
> 
> Love the place.


Oregon is to America , what Austin is too Texas


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 12, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 12, 2019)

This is only a test. I am more than old to tell you that yes he had fervent supporters. Just less in number. We had 3 channels on television almost anywhere in the USA. I’m aware cable was coming on but most didn’t even have the chance for cable. Add to that this creepy bastard didn’t have 14 years of being a celebrity of sorts on a stupid “reality” television show. There’s still people alive who wish Nixon had never denied knowledge of Watergate. They think he should of said that it happened and he had nothing to do with it and then stretch it out in court. Like Trump is doing. Running out the clock.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (May 15, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1128440162072104960


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (May 15, 2019)




----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 15, 2019)

these aint memes these are inspirational quotes. This is how you lose 2020


----------



## abandonconflict (May 15, 2019)

This is how America lost in 2016:


----------



## pikachuriu (May 15, 2019)

lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 15, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 15, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


so how's that wall coming along

is mexico paying up yet or


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hey, that's my friend's dog

Delete that pic at once or I shall report you to the moderators to take appropriate action


----------



## squarepush3r (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)

My youngest niece posted this:


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Why can't he control it? Must be the like the rise in his pants.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 16, 2019)

Trump on da shitter 
Hittin’ it on Twitter


----------



## squarepush3r (May 16, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)




----------



## potroastV2 (May 18, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>



That's the only test that forrest trump ever got a perfect score!


----------



## squarepush3r (May 18, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 18, 2019)

^^^ That's funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^ That's funny.


not sure if you've noticed but there's really only a certain group of people who obsess about jussie smollet

they are the same chuds who your hero called "very fine people" after they held a torchlit nazi march in charlottesville then killed a woman by ramming their car into a crowd of people


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)

Nothing but a big old pussy


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 21, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (May 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


So, 

Are you stupid or is your problem that you are stupid?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 22, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Cheer up little girl. The SAT doesn't take color of your skin into account.

It just adjusts for really shitty living conditions and really fucked up circumstances.

Like let's say you grew up in a boarding house in a high crime area, you never knew your dad and your mom was a crack whore... Come to think of it, you might want to retake the exam.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Cheer up little girl. The SAT doesn't take color of your skin into account.
> 
> It just adjusts for really shitty living conditions and really fucked up circumstances.
> 
> Like let's say you grew up in a boarding house in a high crime area, you never knew your dad and your mom was a crack whore... Come to think of it, you might want to retake the exam.


If affirmative action implementations are meant to adjust for shitty living conditions and really fucked up circumstances then why is it based off of skin color and not one's living conditions/circumstances.

I doubt that Will Smith's kids suffer from either, yet both would benefit from this stupid-ass tactic. Meanwhile, a white girl from Brokesville, WV wouldn't get any of that compensation, no matter how beat down and battered her single-wide trailer is, no matter whether or not she grew up the victim of abuse, not matter whether or not her family is living in poverty. Why? Because affirmative action doesn't care about your socioeconomic background, its usefulness is grounded only in racial profiling. I guess you think all black and Latino Americans live in poverty with bloods and crips running around shooting people? Are you a racist or something?

Also, when you start making fun of people's families, it doesn't reinforce your point, it shows just how insecure you are about adequately conveying your message. But if you'd like to go that route, it wouldn't be hard to reciprocate.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> If affirmative action implementations are meant to adjust for shitty living conditions and really fucked up circumstances then why is it based off of skin color and not one's living conditions/circumstances.
> 
> I doubt that Will Smith's kids suffer from either, yet both would benefit from this stupid-ass tactic. Meanwhile, a white girl prom Brokesville, WV wouldn't get any of that compensation, no matter how beat down and battered her single-wide trailer is, no matter whether or not she grew up the victim of abuse, not matter whether or not her family is living in poverty. Why? Because affirmative action doesn't care about your socioeconomic background, its usefulness is grounded only in racial profiling. I guess you think all black and Latino Americans live in poverty with bloods and crips running around shooting people? Are you a racist or something?
> 
> Also, when you start making fun of people's families, it doesn't reinforce your point, it shows just how insecure you are about adequately conveying your message. But if you'd like to go that route, it wouldn't be hard to reciprocate.


It isn't based on skin color at all.

I didn't read the rest of your shitty post.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It isn't based on skin color at all.
> 
> I didn't read the rest of your shitty post.


It's not a shitty post because you disagree with the content. Also, how would you know if it's a shitty post unless you read it? If you couldn't take ten seconds to read a rebuttal then perhaps you're too dumb to be having this conversation. 

And yeah, affirmative action in college acceptance and SAT scores are based on skin color despite the fact that they very recently added "adversity" into the mix.

Sorry, but people have pretended to be races that they are not a part of just to get accepted into programs.

Lastly, I'm sorry if these few sentences are too much for you to bear to read. *I know*, if you ever take the SAT test, tell them you're mentally retarded because you can't read a few paragraphs. You'll get "adversity" points (rolls eyes).


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> It's not a shitty post because you disagree with the content. Also, how would you know if it's a shitty post unless you read it? If you couldn't take ten seconds to read a rebuttal then perhaps you're too dumb to be having this conversation.
> 
> And yeah, affirmative action in college acceptance and SAT scores are based on skin color despite the fact that they very recently added "adversity" into the mix.
> 
> ...


Welcome new sock puppet.



So who does this one belong to?


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome new sock puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> So who does this one belong to?


Oh, no. Please don't do this to me


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome new sock puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> So who does this one belong to?


I think I'll just put that one on ignore right now.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Oh, no. Please don't. Whatever shall I do without your pathetic mewling about Trump?


----------



## squarepush3r (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It isn't based on skin color at all.
> 
> I didn't read the rest of your shitty post.


They have a private secret system to encourage "diversity", they won't reveal specifics on their policy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> They have a private secret system to encourage "diversity", they won't reveal specifics on their policy









Damn, you are fucked either way. 

Sad.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Oh, no. Please don't. Whatever shall I do without your pathetic mewling about Trump?View attachment 4337911


Bye.

So who was that?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> I doubt that Will Smith's kids suffer from either, yet both would benefit from this stupid-ass tactic. Meanwhile, a white girl from Brokesville, WV wouldn't get any of that compensation, no matter how beat down and battered her single-wide trailer is


actually, white women are the biggest recipients of affirmative action

are you fucking stupid or something?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, white women are the biggest recipients of affirmative action
> 
> are you fucking stupid or something?


So you _do _think it was Schuylaar.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 24, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (May 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


didn't the white supremacist terrorist in new zealand flash that sign in court after massacring two mosques full of peaceful muslim people?


----------



## squarepush3r (May 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't the white supremacist terrorist in new zealand flash that sign in court after massacring two mosques full of peaceful muslim people?


yes, he also used Facebook to live-stream. Facebook is thus a white supremacist hate platform.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> yes, he also used Facebook to live-stream. Facebook is thus a white supremacist hate platform.





squarepush3r said:


> yes, he also used Facebook to live-stream. Facebook is thus a white supremacist hate platform.


do you think your campaign to convince us that this obvious white supremacist hand signal isnt a white supremacist hand signal is going well?

who do you think you have convinced?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 26, 2019)

Happy Memorial Day everybody.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> They have a private secret system to encourage "diversity", they won't reveal specifics on their policy


Ignorant racist are the only ones who don't get a key
AKA Trump supporters


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 26, 2019)

No person is your friend who demands your silence, or denies your right to grow.

Note: I stole this from another section of RIU


----------



## hotrodharley (May 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> yes, he also used Facebook to live-stream. Facebook is thus a white supremacist hate platform.


Wow. She finally figured something out. Give her a banana.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, white women are the biggest recipients of affirmative action
> 
> are you fucking stupid or something?


Ms Lionfart is a troll. Nothing more.


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 27, 2019)

Everyone be careful of the new White Supremacy symbols going around the internet.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Everyone be careful of the new White Supremacy symbols going around the internet.




you should complain about judeo-blshevism some more then cry when we call you a nazi, little girl


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't the white supremacist terrorist in new zealand flash that sign in court after massacring two mosques full of peaceful muslim people?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> View attachment 4340764


So you have problems understanding context. That's pretty common in dumb people.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> View attachment 4340764


i like to think about how much time you spend creating new email accounts, and then new RIU accounts, and then the worst memes in the world, all because i have upset you so badly by pointing out facts


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i like to think about how much time you spend creating new email accounts, and then new RIU accounts, and then the worst memes in the world, all because i have upset you so badly by pointing out facts


You like to spend your time thinking about how I spend my time? Sweet lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You like to spend your time thinking about how I spend my time? Sweet lol


i spend more time worrying about how windmills cause cancer


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i spend more time worrying about how windmills cause cancer


You're probably an anti vaxxer


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2019)

Holy shit, the grass shitty republicunts are out in force!


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

Micro_Mike said:


> You're probably an anti vaxxer


Micro mike a f'en hopelessly stupid, idiotically predictable rube


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You're probably an anti vaxxer


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## squarepush3r (May 29, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


half his campaign staff is in prison though


----------



## Grandpapy (May 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


The smear is having a prosecutor Investigate a case he can't prosecute.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Youre a f'en feces lapping stooge


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You didn't just say, _"Even though they found enough evidence, the DOJ can't prosecute a sitting president so Trump is innocent.", _did you?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>



Did you actually hear what he said, because I did and that wasn't what he said at all


----------



## knucklehead bob (May 30, 2019)

All you National(Democrat/Republican)Socialist Party members that hate the Constitution of the United States will be happy to know Julian Assange is not doing well .

*Julian Assange has 'dramatically lost weight' since being imprisoned, and is so ill he can barely speak, WikiLeaks claims*

Julian Assange is incoherent and has "dramatically lost weight" during his incarceration at Britain's Belmarsh Prison, WikiLeaks said.

"During the seven weeks in Belmarsh his health has continued to deteriorate and and he has dramatically lost weight," WikiLeaks said in a statement posted to Twitter on Thursday.

According to WikiLeaks Assange was in such a poor state of health on Friday "it was not possible to conduct a normal conversation with him."

Assange, who was arrested at the Ecuadorian embassy in London on April 11, was sentenced to 50 weeks in HMP Belmarsh Prison on May 1 for breaking bail conditions.


The arrest came after Ecuador terminated Assange's asylum over a string of allegations that he abused staff, smeared his faeces on the walls, and insulted Ecuador.

Read more: Wikileaks said Julian Assange scrubbed all his computers before getting arrested, and claimed the US could plant false evidence on them

During his self-imposed exile, doctors found Assange was exhibiting clear signs of depression, PTSD, anxiety, and mania.


Close friends Julian Assange and Pamela Anderson — who visited Assange in Belmarsh Prison —on the cover of the May 2018 issue of The Hollywood Reporter. The Hollywood Reporter
The UK's Department of Justice would not confirm WikiLeaks' claim Assange was moved to Belmarsh's health ward.


WikiLeaks said: "The decision of prison authorities to move him to the health ward speaks for itself."

Read more: A timeline of Julian Assange's 6.5-year confinement in a 330-sq.-ft. space in the Ecuadorian Embassy in London, where he hung out with Pamela Anderson and hardly saw the sun

On May 23, a 17-count US Department of Justice indictment accused Assange of obtaining and disclosing national defense information about the Iraq and Afghanistan wars.

He was also charged with conspiracy to commit computer intrusion by the US in April, bringing the total number of charges to 18.


The DOJ has been investigating Assange since 2010.

WikiLeaks say Assange will get 175 years in jail if the US extradite him. The extradition request will be considered in Westminster Magistrates Court in London on Thursday.

Assange was set to appear via video link at the hearing, but is too ill to do so, Reuters reported. "He's not very well," Judge Emma Arbuthnot said.

Sweden are also trying to extradite Assange to face two allegations of rape from 2010. Assange denies the claims.
https://www.businessinsider.com/julian-assange-barely-talk-uk-prison-wikileaks-2019-5


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit, the grass shitty republicunts are out in force!


Are they flat earthers too?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 30, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Did you actually hear what he said, because I did and that wasn't what he said at all


She can’t hear well with her head all the way up her fat ass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> All you National(Democrat/Republican)Socialist Party members that hate the Constitution of the United States will be happy to know Julian Assange is not doing well .
> 
> *Julian Assange has 'dramatically lost weight' since being imprisoned, and is so ill he can barely speak, WikiLeaks claims*
> 
> ...


naive


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 30, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


>


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 30, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> All you National(Democrat/Republican)Socialist Party members that hate the Constitution of the United States will be happy to know Julian Assange is not doing well .
> 
> *Julian Assange has 'dramatically lost weight' since being imprisoned, and is so ill he can barely speak, WikiLeaks claims*
> 
> ...


I’m gonna steal all your personal information and release it in a way that does maximum damage to you and you need to be ok with that now


----------



## squarepush3r (May 30, 2019)

*Is AOC A White Supremacist? *

Thu, 05/30/2019 - 20:42

Twitter Facebook Reddit Email
Print
During her livestream last night, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez may have exposed her true self - if recent liberal attacks on the innocent are to be applied - as she unleashed something so awful, so disgusting, so fascist and racist that it likely left many of her viewers triggered and in need of a safe space.

For the safety of young impressionable non-liberals, we have blurred the image to protect the innocent from being drawn into her apparently spiteful ways... _As Ashley St.Clair asked,_ clearly a worried Twitter member, *"Why did Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez flash a white power symbol on her livestream last night"*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> *Is AOC A White Supremacist? *
> 
> Thu, 05/30/2019 - 20:42
> 
> ...


you must think everyone s as stupid as you are, little girl


----------



## hotrodharley (May 30, 2019)

I see Bughumper copping wood.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> *Is AOC A White Supremacist? *
> 
> Thu, 05/30/2019 - 20:42
> 
> ...


In her culture that is the symbol for “asshole”and she’s flashing it at you, Chubby.


----------



## squarepush3r (May 31, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (May 31, 2019)

Abortion is legal in Bolivia in cases of rape, incest or to protect a woman's health.

Abortion is also legal in UAE if it presents a risk to the woman's health or if the baby will be born with defects that put it at risk of not surviving.

Fake meme is fake.


----------



## abandonconflict (May 31, 2019)

@TacoMac should post a satellite image of China's new carrier with a CATOBAR in this meme therad.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Oddly enough none of the places you listed are in America. None promote liberty and democracy and again oddly enough none have agreed to comply with our Constitution. Incredible isn’t it, Tubby?


----------



## squarepush3r (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## eddy600 (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4343320


 That looks like LBJ wearing his Brown & Root company suit


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> That looks like LBJ wearing his Brown & Root company suit


That would make the testing machine Halliburton? I can see that.

Into the 60s, with Herman Brown’s health suffering, the company’s future seemed uncertain. Brown & Root was approached by Halliburton Company, an oilfield services business that bought companies with expertise in the oil and gas field. The Halliburton deal was finalized shortly after Brown’s death in 1962.

side note:

People also ask
How many years of oil is left in the world?
Oil. Globally, we currently consume the equivalent of over 11 billion tonnes of oil from fossil fuels every year. Crude oil reserves are vanishing at a rate of more than 4 billion tonnes a year – so if we carry on as we are, our known oil deposits could run out in just over *53 years*.


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> That would make the testing machine Halliburton? I can see that.
> 
> Into the 60s, with Herman Brown’s health suffering, the company’s future seemed uncertain. Brown & Root was approached by Halliburton Company, an oilfield services business that bought companies with expertise in the oil and gas field. The Halliburton deal was finalized shortly after Brown’s death in 1962.
> 
> ...


 I noticed you mention Halliburton often,they seem to show up on shut down & turnarounds at the local refineries in the LA area.They seem to do a lot of cleaning,the inside of vessels & pipe. They replaced the semi skilled union workers like Carpenters & Laborers,not so much the other crafts with a higher skill set. with that cheap labor soon they will have all the work.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I noticed you mention Halliburton often,they seem to show up on shut down & turnarounds at the local refineries in the LA area.They seem to do a lot of cleaning,the inside of vessels & pipe. They replaced the semi skilled union workers like Carpenters & Laborers,not so much the other crafts with a higher skill set. with that cheap labor soon they will have all the work.


They(edit: "Oil Industry") have their own set of DOT regulations as well.

I believe it was in the 70's when they touted they had more rubber tired vehicles on the road then the US Govt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> That would make the testing machine Halliburton? I can see that.
> 
> Into the 60s, with Herman Brown’s health suffering, the company’s future seemed uncertain. Brown & Root was approached by Halliburton Company, an oilfield services business that bought companies with expertise in the oil and gas field. The Halliburton deal was finalized shortly after Brown’s death in 1962.
> 
> ...


I'll be dead by then. 

Hopefully reincarnation isn't real... 

But seriously, I don't think people realize how many products are made from petroleum. 
Future generations will wonder why we wasted so much, so fast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll be dead by then.
> 
> Hopefully reincarnation isn't real...
> 
> ...


Virtually anything that can be made from petroleum can be made from hemp. Considering that future generations will wonder why we hesitated and fucked around with petroleum for so long.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 1, 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1134565083969966081


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I noticed you mention Halliburton often,they seem to show up on shut down & turnarounds at the local refineries in the LA area.They seem to do a lot of cleaning,the inside of vessels & pipe. They replaced the semi skilled union workers like Carpenters & Laborers,not so much the other crafts with a higher skill set. with that cheap labor soon they will have all the work.


Semi skilled union workers, lmao. I'm a Union Carpenter, highly skilled like my fellows. Lower rates of injury and completion of jobs so complicated that only Union tradesmen can do them. Cheap is what's desired more even than human life. Don't think for a minute that the Union makes us better, it's one aspect. It's the training we get that is unparalleled in the industry that gives us an advantage.


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 1, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Semi skilled union workers, lmao. I'm a Union Carpenter, highly skilled like my fellows. Lower rates of injury and completion of jobs so complicated that only Union tradesmen can do them. Cheap is what's desired more even than human life. Don't think for a minute that the Union makes us better, it's one aspect. It's the training we get that is unparalleled in the industry that gives us an advantage.


 In the construction trades Union Carpenters are considered semi skilled,they make about 25% less than other union trades. They are easily replaced by $15 per hour non union workers.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> In the construction trades Union Carpenters are considered semi skilled,they make about 25% less than other union trades. They are easily replaced by $15 per hour non union workers.


How long you been an expert on construction? My last pay was $75.00 an hour in pocket. Also superintendent work goes out to carpenters at least 75% of the time, with iron workers and Masons mostly making up the rest. There's no building, home or bridge without a carpenter. You will never replace me or anyone like me with a $15 an hour man. Lmao.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> n the construction trades Union Carpenters are considered semi skilled,they make about 25% less than other union trades. They are easily replaced by $15 per hour non union workers.



Are you reporting wage info from your home town Stuggleville? 

*Geographical Considerations*


In 2012, the New York City District Council of Carpenters signed a five-year deal with one of its major employers raising compensation in wages and benefits to $99.16 per hour for its 25,000 members, over $200,000 annually for a full-time worker. That deal places union members in the highest percentiles of carpenter earnings. Looking at annual average wages across the country, Hawaii and Alaska rank first and second, with $67,650 and $63,770 respectively, according to the BLS. The Hanford-Corcoran, California, metropolitan area leads U.S. cities with an annual average wage of $88,890.

Evaluating only union carpenter job listings, career information website CareerBliss reported an average salary of $51,000 between 2009 and 2011. The BLS reports that the top 10 percent of carpenters earn over $73,100 annually, or greater than $35.14 per hour, compared to a national average of $21.62 hourly. Wages rise with experience, so apprentices earn less than journey workers, and those with experience in a number of carpentry areas may qualify for higher pay.

https://work.chron.com/highestpaid-union-carpenters-30422.html


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## eddy600 (Jun 1, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> How long you been an expert on construction? My last pay was $75.00 an hour in pocket. Also superintendent work goes out to carpenters at least 75% of the time, with iron workers and Masons mostly making up the rest. There's no building, home or bridge without a carpenter. You will never replace me or anyone like me with a $15 an hour man. Lmao.


 I never said you could build a house or a bridge without a carpenter. I work out of LA the only jobs that employ union carpenters are prevailing wage jobs,most big jobs hire nonunion carpenters for $15 to $20 per hour no benefits. A carpenter is a semi skilled job that is easy to replace.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I never said you could build a house or a bridge without a carpenter. I work out of LA the only jobs that employ union carpenters are prevailing wage jobs,most big jobs hire nonunion carpenters for $15 to $20 per hour no benefits. A carpenter is a semi skilled job that is easy to replace.


No, your definition of Carpenter is distorted, a carpenter knows the difference between right and wrong. A standard set in Europe years ago. Not so easy to replace.

"While the terms of the most recent settlement are confidential, it apparently includes an agreement by BlackRock and Greystone to “change their procedures so the balconies on their properties are inspected on a regular basis,”
https://www.kqed.org/news/11632896/deadly-berkeley-balcony-collapse-lawsuit-settled

Halliburton "Carpenters" build crates for down hole tools, with 5 yrs. exp (you'll be lucky to make to the 7 yr vested mark) a hard up contractor sees this as a defense in court with the stated "carpenter" verifiable experience and takes a risk. 

Poor kids.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I never said you could build a house or a bridge without a carpenter. I work out of LA the only jobs that employ union carpenters are prevailing wage jobs,most big jobs hire nonunion carpenters for $15 to $20 per hour no benefits. A carpenter is a semi skilled job that is easy to replace.


I've worked many jobs in my 40 years as a carpenter/superintendent your definition of a carpenter is very different from mine apparently. Being a real carpenter is a highly skilled job. A guy who walks around with a bucket of nails is not a carpenter. A real carpenter/journeyman has full knowledge of plans, might also be a certified welder if necessary. We build anything and everything. I've worked at Harvard, Yale, many other private universities and colleges, Monsanto, many industrial projects that are privately owned, a few Federal jobs and State jobs, dozens of high rise buildings also privately owned. Clean rooms and laboratories require people with a high skill level, good math skills and so on. A good carpenter is like an engineer, he can figure out things on his own without running to ask someone every 15 minutes what to do next. I've hired hundreds of carpenters in my life. According to you someone who can put frozen cookie dough in an oven is a chef. Good luck with that bullshit.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 1, 2019)

Tell me can you build this with those $15-$20 hr carpenters?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I never said you could build a house or a bridge without a carpenter. I work out of LA the only jobs that employ union carpenters are prevailing wage jobs,most big jobs hire nonunion carpenters for $15 to $20 per hour no benefits. A carpenter is a semi skilled job that is easy to replace.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Virtually anything that can be made from petroleum can be made from hemp. Considering that future generations will wonder why we hesitated and fucked around with petroleum for so long.


Where did you read this?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where did you read this?





Chunky Stool said:


> Where did you read this?


Petroleum products

https://www.hemphelps.org/hemp-over-petroleum/

“*Hemp fuel*


Hemp fuels- Environmentally friendly fuel sources

The basics: Hemp can provide two types of fuel.
1. Hemp biodiesel – made from the oil of the (pressed) hemp seed.
2. Hemp ethanol/methanol – made from the fermented stalk.

To clarify further, ethanol is made from such things as grains, sugars, starches, waste paper and forest products, and methanol is made from woody/pulp matter. Using processes such as gasification, acid hydrolysis and enzymes, hemp can be used to make both ethanol and methanol.”


Plastics and foams etc

https://ministryofhemp.com/blog/why-isnt-hemp-plastic-everywhere/

https://www.hemp.com/hemp-university/uses-of-hemp/hemp-plastics/

That’s just for petroleum and excludes hempcrete and other useful and durable products.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## eddy600 (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> No, your definition of Carpenter is distorted, a carpenter knows the difference between right and wrong. A standard set in Europe years ago. Not so easy to replace.
> 
> "While the terms of the most recent settlement are confidential, it apparently includes an agreement by BlackRock and Greystone to “change their procedures so the balconies on their properties are inspected on a regular basis,”
> https://www.kqed.org/news/11632896/deadly-berkeley-balcony-collapse-lawsuit-settled
> ...


I support union carpenters they do a better job. Local 433 Los Angeles California & southern Nevada men above men.If those Balconies had been made out of structural steel they would not have collapsed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I support union carpenters they do a better job. Local 433 Los Angeles California & southern Nevada men above men.If those Balconies had been made out of structural steel they would not have collapsed.


You make it sound like it was the woods fault, and not unqualified labor.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 2, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> View attachment 4343656


the problem with unions, like politics is- they're corrupted. we the people who employ them get crumbs while they get rich

the whole system needs a swamp draining, which includes the lot of rhinos


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> the problem with unions, like politics is- they're corrupted. we the people who employ them get crumbs while they get rich
> 
> the whole system needs a swamp draining, which includes the lot of rhinos


Corruption everywhere that's a given.
It's the Republicans that don't leave any crumbs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> the problem with unions, like politics is- they're corrupted. we the people who employ them get crumbs while they get rich
> 
> the whole system needs a swamp draining, which includes the lot of rhinos


I love the fact the RepubliCONs call moderates RINO's 
Kick em out shrink that tent LOL


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Corruption everywhere that's a given.
> It's the Republicans that don't leave any crumbs.


If I understand you,you're saying ; it's at least ok that dems leave a few crumbs?

so you settle for crumbs by voting dems into power? 

the entire process demands a house cleaning (no pun intended)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> If I understand you,you're saying ; it's at least ok that dems leave a few crumbs?
> 
> so you settle for crumbs by voting dems into power?
> 
> the entire process demands a house cleaning (no pun intended)


In your opinion ...there is the rub 
I see things differently and you see it as "my way or the highway"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> If I understand you,you're saying ; it's at least ok that dems leave a few crumbs?
> 
> so you settle for crumbs by voting dems into power?
> 
> the entire process demands a house cleaning (no pun intended)


Dude, you are being cleaned.

It's Republicans trying to get you closer to China wages..

Never admit you you can make a profit with union talent, you just might get kicked out of Korea. (Along with SC)

Every Apple eatin American knows $15.00hr. is better then $32. with bennies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> the problem with unions, like politics is- they're corrupted. we the people who employ them get crumbs while they get rich
> 
> the whole system needs a swamp draining, which includes the lot of rhinos


The thing is that the pay and benefits are unbeatable with the Union I'm in. I'm sure there are inappropriate things but the deal we got is great. I got to go where the money is, where jobsite safety is a priority, I have a say because I run the jobs but my guys have a say too and we respect each other. We also have representation, we vote on things like our wages and pensions which is much more say than I have as a citizen


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> the problem with unions, like politics is- they're corrupted. we the people who employ them get crumbs while they get rich
> 
> the whole system needs a swamp draining, which includes the lot of rhinos


It's easier to fight corruption with a fat wallet then it is with a second or third part-time job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


your party supported pedophile roy moore


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> the problem with unions, like politics is- they're corrupted. we the people who employ them get crumbs while they get rich
> 
> the whole system needs a swamp draining, which includes the lot of rhinos


that was nonsense word salad. you, sadly, are a dumb dumb


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 2, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> I support union carpenters they do a better job. Local 433 Los Angeles California & southern Nevada men above men.If those Balconies had been made out of structural steel they would not have collapsed.


 Now that's a seriously demanding job
These guys are worth every penny


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Imagine Communism disguised as Capital Assets.

“At the end of the day they can make more money,” Mr. Cavender said before the announcement. “They can be more profitable if they are asset light and make money off franchise fees and leave the heavy lifting to somebody else.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/09/business/dealbook/mcdonalds-china-citic-carlyle.html

Kinda leaves China with the muscle.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> your party supported pedophile roy moore


And apparently they are once again.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 3, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4344720


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 3, 2019)

300# of sheep shit stuffed into a tuxedo.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 4, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4344858


If you don't let in unlimited illegal immigrants in you are racist!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> If you don't let in unlimited illegal immigrants in you are racist!!


Little girl, you cry about judeo-bolshevism more than hitler did

Then you cry when we call you racist

Just stop crying little girl


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> If you don't let in unlimited illegal immigrants in you are racist!!


No, but when you lock children in cages and treat them as sub human you are. Nothing is ever the rights fault, what a bunch of whiny little bitches.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2019)

Racists are all cowards, why do you think they wear hoods and carry out most of their most despicable acts under the cover of darkness. Takes a real monster to lock a child in a cage and mistreat them but that's the kind of people ICE likes to hire,along with pedos.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2019)

There's a reason why law enforcement does not like to hire people with higher IQs, they are more likely to question unlawful and immoral orders.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> There's a reason why law enforcement does not like to hire people with higher IQs, they are more likely to question unlawful and immoral orders.


I thought it was because smart people would get bored.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2019)

Law enforcement and the military like doers not thinkers. I've spent considerable time around a few different police officers from police chief to patrol cop with connections to my family over the years. The chief was a nice enough guy and my exes father but not the sharpest tool in the drawer, he shot himself in the leg in his office. My sister dated a patrol cop for a few years that I hunted with quite often until I figured out he was all the worst stereotypes of a guy that should not be a cop, wouldn't be surprised if he ended up in prison. Another was one my brothers best friends growing up that became a state trooper,he specialized in getting out of his duties and bragging about it.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Law enforcement and the military like doers not thinkers.


The fact that the majority of police officers today are ex-military is no coincidence.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2019)

Individual 1 has a commanding presence in UK


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 5, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> No, but when you lock children in cages and treat them as sub human you are. Nothing is ever the rights fault, what a bunch of whiny little bitches.


So you were upset when Obama started doing that? LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> So you were upset when Obama started doing that? LOL


Do you think anybody but your fellow nazis will ever believe that lie?

Obama was hit by a flood of unaccompanied minors. He worked to unite them with family they had here

Conald is seeing a lot of asylum seeking families. He separates the families and locks kids away in separate concentration camps 

Those are the facts little girl


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you think anybody but your fellow nazis will ever believe that lie?
> 
> Obama was hit by a flood of unaccompanied minors. He worked to unite them with family they had here
> 
> ...


The far right and left have no use for facts. That is why I am against them both.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2019)

Who wore it better? 
Frankenstein or Frankenfurter


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2019)

tRUmp has a camel toe neck lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has a camel toe neck lol.


OMG you're right!!!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 5, 2019)

trevor noah was talking vag neck way back

https://imgur.com/r/PoliticalHumor/6BiRQ


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 5, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Law enforcement and the military like doers not thinkers. I've spent considerable time around a few different police officers from police chief to patrol cop with connections to my family over the years. The chief was a nice enough guy and my exes father but not the sharpest tool in the drawer, he shot himself in the leg in his office. My sister dated a patrol cop for a few years that I hunted with quite often until I figured out he was all the worst stereotypes of a guy that should not be a cop, wouldn't be surprised if he ended up in prison. Another was one my brothers best friends growing up that became a state trooper,he specialized in getting out of his duties and bragging about it.


You know, the police fought and won a lawsuit that allows them to disqualify applicants that are smarter than average. No joke.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 5, 2019)

Kusher is like a f'en ossified turd. KA Cadaver and Jared seem to share a desairologist.

It seems to me that , generally speaking, intl journalists and particularly UK journalists are more aggressive, nimble and tenacious than us colleagues.

I suggest that a debate of potus candidates, moderated by a panel of respected journalists from around the world would elevate the timbre and substance of the debate yugely. I believe their would be valuable insights gleaned listening to candidates respond to concerns from a critical global perspective. How do i make this happen?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

This is the wrong site for all you political nuts. This site is about cannabis. I say keep your political views to yourself, or find another site to rant about politics.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2019)

"I'm not interested in politics, but I'm a passive-aggressive bitch so here I am commenting"


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I say fuck you and your assertions


Sorry guys, I didn't realize we even had a political section. My bad. Rant away. I just don't think this is the place for politics, but I obviously am in the wrong section.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't realize we even had a political section. My bad. Rant away. I just don't think this is the place for politics, but I obviously am in the wrong section.


Obviously

So what do intend to do about it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Obviously
> 
> So what do intend to do about it


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


Be gone, knave


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Be gone, knave


Make me pal. I was gonna be until you talked shit!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't realize we even had a political section. My bad. Rant away. I just don't think this is the place for politics, but I obviously am in the wrong section.


I'm truly sorry that you were hurt by all of this political talk.

I hear preparation H is an effective ointment to temporarily relieve the pain you are suffering from. Perhaps you should not come back here and let your anus heal. I say this with nothing but good intentions.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I'm truly sorry that you were hurt by all of this political talk.
> 
> I hear preparation H is an effective ointment to temporarily relieve the pain you are suffering from. Perhaps you should not come back here and let your anus heal. I say this with nothing but good intentions.


And I say your nothing but a dipshit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And I say your nothing but a dipshit.


I hope the preparation H is helping. It's probably better if you leave though. This place causes you such pain. I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And I say your nothing but a dipshit.


Who was your hero of the day that afforded you the openness of Cannabis you enjoy today?



PadawanWarrior said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't realize we even had a political section. My bad. Rant away. I just don't think this is the place for politics, but I obviously am in the wrong section.


You are in the right section, you are wrong for not speaking up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Who was your hero of the day that afforded you the openness of Cannabis you enjoy today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hero is all the guys who grew for our cause when it was less accepted, risking jail and crap. If it wasn't for them I don't think I'd have the privilege of growing legally.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My hero is all the guys who grew for our cause when it was less accepted, risking jail and crap. If it wasn't for them I don't think I'd have the privilege of growing legally.


Those guys started out by passing a joint in a circle. (forum)

Welcome!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

Cannabutter cookies are ready so I have to go. 3 oz's to 1 lb butter so it should be pretty strong. Still experimenting with edibles. Good luck everyone.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is the wrong site for all you political nuts. This site is about cannabis. I say keep your political views to yourself, or find another site to rant about politics.


Wanders into political subforum and tells people not to talk politics

Ok

LOL


This is a site with many subforums for many different interests, Copernicus

Are you going to the music forum next to tell folks not to talk about music?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> Wanders into political subforum and tells people not to talk politics
> 
> Ok
> 
> ...


I always loved that too. Like the idiots who go into a thread about a TV show to tell people that they don't even own a TV.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is the wrong site for all you political nuts. This site is about cannabis. I say keep your political views to yourself, or find another site to rant about politics.


Go back to playing with your light saber, junior.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And I say your nothing but a dipshit.


"You're". Dipshit.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

I already apologized for posting in the wrong section. I didn't know there even was a politics section on here. I just checked out the most recent post and it happen to be this stuff and I responded before I realized this was a section for strictly politics. You guys need to smoke a bowl and chill.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2019)

If you bothered looking it list the forum the post is made in.

Read more. Post less.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I already apologized for posting in the wrong section. I didn't know there even was a politics section on here. I just checked out the most recent post and it happen to be this stuff and I responded before I realized this was a section for strictly politics. You guys need to smoke a bowl and chill.


It's all good, you just need to have thick skin to be in politics forum

Welcome


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> If you bothered looking it list the forum the post is made in.
> 
> Read more. Post less.





blu3bird said:


> It's all good, you just need to have thick skin to be in politics forum
> 
> Welcome


I'm not sensitive. But like I've been saying I didn't even know we had a section for that. I'm hear to learn more about growing, and helping others when I can, and happen to get to this post by mistake. I've already apologized for being in the wrong section. I just don't get it. I thought we were all here for the same reason "helping each other grow cannabis". It's all good. I now know that we have a political section. Lesson learned. Sorry again guys.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm not sensitive. But like I've been saying I didn't even know we had a section for that.


Because you shoot (and continue to shoot) your mouth off before you bother reading anything. Let's review:

You said you saw it on the recent posts menu. Here it is. If you had bothered to ACTUALLY LOOK you would have seen the forum it was in listed for you, so you would have known it was a political forum:



As if that weren't enough, when you clicked that link and went to the forum that had the post in it, you would (again, if you had bothered to LOOK before shooting your mouth off) seen the title right at the top of the page in *REALLY BIG, HUGE FUCKING LETTERS:*



But that's just not your style. You barge into a room, start shit talking everybody in it as if they're the ones with the problem, make yourself look like the complete horses ass that you are, then keep on arguing as if you have a point when you flat out don't.

You should have shut the fuck up after you got a ration of shit the first time you posted. But noooooooooooo...

If you're wrong, and you have been since your first post, you apologize, then shut the fuck up and move on.

Retard.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm not sensitive. But like I've been saying I didn't even know we had a section for that. I'm hear to learn more about growing, and helping others when I can, and happen to get to this post by mistake. I've already apologized for being in the wrong section. I just don't get it. I thought we were all here for the same reason "helping each other grow cannabis". It's all good. I now know that we have a political section. Lesson learned. Sorry again guys.


Watch your Back!

Politically, there are Politicians that don't want you to grow cannabis.

Now wasn't that helpful?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I already apologized for posting in the wrong section. I didn't know there even was a politics section on here. I just checked out the most recent post and it happen to be this stuff and I responded before I realized this was a section for strictly politics. You guys need to smoke a bowl and chill.


I pee in ur momz butt


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Make me pal. I was gonna be until you talked shit!


A knight is not provoked by swordless churls


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm not sensitive. But like I've been saying I didn't even know we had a section for that. I'm hear to learn more about growing, and helping others when I can, and happen to get to this post by mistake. I've already apologized for being in the wrong section. I just don't get it. I thought we were all here for the same reason "helping each other grow cannabis". It's all good. I now know that we have a political section. Lesson learned. Sorry again guys.


Here is some advice if you want to blend in well. The leader here is @UncleBuck Make sure to give him regular handies, and mindlessly agree with whatever he says. Also, its strongly recommended that you also be a communist, want unlimited illegal immigrants and hate white people. 

Welcome!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Here is some advice if you want to blend in well. The leader here is @UncleBuck Make sure to give him regular handies, and mindlessly agree with whatever he says. Also, its strongly recommended that you also be a communist, want unlimited illegal immigrants and hate white people.
> 
> Welcome!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Here is some advice if you want to blend in well. The leader here is @UncleBuck Make sure to give him regular handies, and mindlessly agree with whatever he says. Also, its strongly recommended that you also be a communist, want unlimited illegal immigrants and hate white people.
> 
> Welcome!


Ya these guys are a bunch of douchebags. They probably don't even smoke pot, just come hear to rant. Whatever, get a life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> be a communist, want unlimited illegal immigrants and hate white people.


your neo-nazi propaganda is tired and boring


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2019)

They won't be able to hide tRUmps Frontotemporal Dementia much longer, he was showing classic signs in England, there are videos.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya  these guys are a bunch of douchebags. The probably don't even smoke pot, just come hear to rant. Whatever, get a life.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya these guys are a bunch of douchebags. The probably don't even smoke pot, just come hear to rant. Whatever, get a life.


^^ Republican
When Republicans come here to post, they ARE sending their best. They send us pedophiles, they send us rapists, they send us meth addicts, they send us woman abusers and none of them are good people.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

You guys are great. I'm not a Republican or a Democrat. I voted for Obama. And ya I'm all those things you said, Hahahahaha. And thanks a lot for thinking someone sent me cause I AM the best. That makes me feel good.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4346287


0/1488


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 7, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys are great. I'm not a Republican or a Democrat. I voted for Obama. And ya I'm all those things you said, Hahahahaha. And thanks a lot for thinking someone sent me cause I AM the best. That makes me feel good.


Your command of sub-text is top notch. Keep on being you!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 7, 2019)

Our Prez. Ain’t he a real gem?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your command of sub-text is top notch. Keep on being you!


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys are great. I'm not a Republican or a Democrat. I voted for Obama. And ya I'm all those things you said, Hahahahaha. And thanks a lot for thinking someone sent me cause I AM the best. That makes me feel good.


The best rapist?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> The best rapist?


You're not the brightest bulb in the bunch are ya. Hahaha.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're not the brightest bulb in the bunch are ya. Hahaha.


That's right. I'm a complete idiot. You needed company. HaHaHaHa


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4346599
> 
> Our Prez. Ain’t he a real gem?


I'd feel sorry for the people who actually have to serve our fucking moron in chief if they weren't such assholes themselves


----------



## Varulv (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> removed


Why are you so angry about women using their choice not to have anything to do with you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Here is some advice if you want to blend in well. The leader here is @UncleBuck Make sure to give him regular handies, and mindlessly agree with whatever he says. Also, its strongly recommended that you also be a communist, want unlimited illegal immigrants and hate white people.
> 
> Welcome!


Do you make enough money to buy one of those lifelike sex dolls?

Maybe start a crowd-funding effort. Emphasize that it may cut down on the incidences of rape in your community.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 8, 2019)

*"The Making of a YouTube Radical" *(aka*, *biography of @squarepush3r)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/08/technology/youtube-radical.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage

A good story about how sad, disenfranchised white boys that can't find any women to have sex with them get sucked down the rabbit hole.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 8, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4346287


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Interesting how you call your neo nazism “a differing view”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 8, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


I do that with you. Sometimes you are a loser and sometimes INCEL. Sometimes an INCEL loser. It depends on the context.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2019)

Most transparent President in history...
as most people can see through his bullshit.

1. Create crisis
2. Remove crisis
3. Claim victory
Art of the Con...

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/08/us/politics/trump-mexico-deal-tariffs.html


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 9, 2019)

> ="*Vulvus*, post: 14936764, member: 1011492"]


Soon, he was pulled into a far-right universe,
watching thousands of videos filled with
conspiracy theories, misogyny and racism.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 9, 2019)

Full on bitch for these dogs.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4347031


What a joke!
Here in the states we are proud of Packaging Industry freedom.

20 yrs ago the haz mat from refining went to Haz waste landfills.

How has oil Industry filled your local landfill? while saving disposal fees??


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 9, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4347031


Did somebody beat you up the time you went to a city?

Don't cry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I celebrate my kid's conception day every year. It's 4/20.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 9, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I celebrate my kid's conception day every year. It's 4/20.


More reefer madness ...Don't blame the weed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 9, 2019)

”cultural enrichment”


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 9, 2019)

Nothing says 'manly' like men beating up women who want nothing to do with men. 

Welcome to the house that right wingers built.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 9, 2019)

Varulv said:


> ”cultural enrichment”
> View attachment 4347294



Its called a wife beater for a reason


----------



## Varulv (Jun 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Nothing says 'manly' like men beating up women who want nothing to do with men.
> 
> Welcome to the house that right wingers built.


LOL


----------



## Varulv (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks like we have a new sock...

Welcome to the party, Vulvar! 

(Gotta love anagrams )


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like we have a new sock...
> 
> Welcome to the party, Vulvar!
> 
> (Gotta love anagrams )


Your far too kind


----------



## Varulv (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4347336










 








hey everyone

vulvar wants us all to believe that he is VERY concerned with LGBT rights while supporting the moron neo-nazi homophobe who is actively working to deny LGBT people their rights.

we all believe this two-faced little neo-nazi sock puppet bitch, now don't we?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Welcome to the house that right wingers built.


Right wingers built muslims gangs in UK? rofl


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Right wingers built muslims gangs in UK? rofl


i have never had to worry about muslim gangs. do you often worry about muslim gangs?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 10, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> crippling stupidity is all ive got


McArthur Wheeler, a Pittsburgh man who attempted to rob a bank while his face was covered in lemon juice. Wheeler had learned that lemon juice could be used as "invisible ink" (that is, the old childhood experiment of making the juice appear when heated); he therefore got the idea that unheated lemon juice would render his facial features unrecognizable or "invisible."


----------



## Bear420 (Jun 10, 2019)

It would be grossly unfair and inaccurate to say that every one of Trump’s supporters have prejudice against ethnic and religious minorities, but it would be equally inaccurate to say that many do not. It is a well-known fact that the Republican party, going at least as far back to Richard Nixon’s “southern strategy,” used strategies that appealed to bigotry, such as lacing speeches with “dog whistles”—code words that signaled prejudice toward minorities that were designed to be heard by racists but no one else.

While the dog whistles of the past were more subtle, Trump’s are sometimes shockingly direct. There’s no denying that he routinely appeals to bigoted supporters when he calls Muslims “dangerous” and Mexican immigrants “rapists” and “murderers,” often in a blanketed fashion. Perhaps unsurprisingly, a new study has shown that support for Trump is correlated with a standard scale of modern racism.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 11, 2019)

To Europe and Japan and everywhere else too.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 11, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4348293
> 
> To Europe and Japan and everywhere else too.


Neck Vagina

 
You may laugh now at Donald Trump's low hanging neck vag, with its gelatinous wobble and ominous folds, it's an image that is going to haunt your dreams. It's an image that'll pop up every time you eat blancmange, every time you're at work and trying to concentrate on something and, worst of all, every time you go down on someone. Good luck sexing after this.

RW


----------



## Varulv (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4348439


Long live Putin?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 11, 2019)

[SIZE=5][COLOR=#ff9999][B]Vulvus[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE] post: 14940701 said:


> View attachment 4348437





[B]VULVUS[/B] said:


> View attachment 4348438





[B]VULVUS[/B] said:


> View attachment 4348439


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 11, 2019)

LOL at "but Obama"



Stay tuned for the next episode of when brainless Trumpoids attack


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Are you saying we should honor the Muslim pirates as we do the founding fathers?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Are you saying we should honor the Muslim pirates as we do the founding fathers?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4348437


Another idiot posting fake images. Read up, asshat: https://www.mythdetector.ge/en/myth/politicano-publishes-photo-manipulation-about-zbigniew-brzezinski

The obvious giveaway is that the soldier next to Brzezinski is wearing a Pakistani uniform. Osama Bin Laden was never in the army of Pakistan. It's not even him.

If that's not obvious enough, Zbigniew Brzezinski is 5' 11''. Osama Bin Laden was 6' 5". Bin Laden would TOWER over Brzezinski, yet in the image Brzezinski is actually several inches taller than the soldier.

Dumbass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Another idiot posting fake images. Read up, asshat: https://www.mythdetector.ge/en/myth/politicano-publishes-photo-manipulation-about-zbigniew-brzezinski
> 
> The obvious giveaway is that the soldier next to Brzezinski is wearing a Pakistani uniform. Osama Bin Laden was never in the army of Pakistan. It's not even him.
> 
> ...


Facts don't matter to trumptards.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 12, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4348438


You mean McConnnell ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Wouldn’t that put trump in a scooter too


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hold up stooge. Your ancestors were rodents. We need to establish a cracker reparations fraud commission


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Another idiot posting fake images. Read up, asshat: https://www.mythdetector.ge/en/myth/politicano-publishes-photo-manipulation-about-zbigniew-brzezinski
> 
> The obvious giveaway is that the soldier next to Brzezinski is wearing a Pakistani uniform. Osama Bin Laden was never in the army of Pakistan. It's not even him.
> 
> ...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Conald Trump, aka individual 1, with the most intimidating ride


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Facts don't matter to trumptards.


Or Bernie-truthers.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4348878


Poor insecure white male


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4348884


Are you afraid of gays?

Do they make you afraid that maybe you're gay?

Is your masculinity (or lack thereof) threatened in some way by them?

I mean, a guy wearing a black hood so he can't be seen burning the flag of the gay movement...wow. He's afraid of being seen. Afraid of being identified. Afraid of gays finding out who he is.

What sort of insecure moron does things like that and then posts them as if it makes some sort of point?

Oh wait.

You do. Enough said.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

Vulvus said:


> View attachment 4348878





Vulvus said:


> View attachment 4348884


Your moniker, a hero for a frightened child
Your fears, the product of shame and ignorance, shape the hobbled logic that enslaves you.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>




Did you just spam us with your own 0 like 0 retweet reply to the freshman representative who you are obsessed with


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Did you just spam us with your own 0 like 0 retweet reply to the freshman representative who you are obsessed with


To be fair, someone making 175,000 dollars a year FOR LIFE and full paid medical insurance doesn't need a cost of living raise.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 13, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> To be fair, someone making 175,000 dollars a year FOR LIFE and full paid medical insurance doesn't need a cost of living raise.


Oregon representative Peter DeFazio has voted against and refused to accept all congressional pay raises.
Instead, he has used his pay raises to fund scholarships at five Oregon community colleges. As of the end of 2018, DeFazio has contributed more than $437,000 of after-tax salary toward 270 scholarships.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 13, 2019)

[QUOTE="squarepush3r, post: 14943231, member: 186228" [/QUOTE]
Are you a hurting, broken juvenile because your daddy never described you as a "fine piece of ass"


----------



## Varulv (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 14, 2019)

Worst Photoshop job I've ever seen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4349799 View attachment 4349803


You’re triggered by a sign telling nazis to fuck off but you’re totally not a nazi


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You really are messed up. Seek help


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You are living proof that even retarded people can forward memes.

Welcome to TrumpLand...


----------



## Varulv (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2019)

“Kim and I are in love and he’s next”


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4350198 View attachment 4350197


Finally some policy I can get behind

My motto is whatever triggers you white supremacist losers must be a good thing. If the cost of triggering you nazis is a few dead white farmers then that’s just how it has to be


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Finally some policy I can get behind
> 
> My motto is whatever triggers you white supremacist losers must be a good thing. If the cost of triggering you nazis is a few dead white farmers then that’s just how it has to be


Can you imagine anybody liking that post?

They would pretty much be supporting arparteid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Can you imagine anybody liking that post?


They used to have the courtesy and wits to keep their most obvious stormfront shit on stormfront


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2019)

I lived with this guy who tells me one evening that he’d gladly kill someone if he was paid enough. The next day after he left for work I packed my truck and I was gone. In less than a year he killed a guy trying to collect a debt for a bunch of weed that had been fronted. In front of multiple witnesses. None lied to the police and Rhett went to jail. Because the guy was a Mexican Rhett made parole in just a couple of years. 

I didn’t keep up with him until my sister informed me he was in the news. Murder. Multiple counts. Him and some other cretin I didn’t know. Rhett had shot an informant in the head, buried him but barely. Rhett only had one leg so he wasn’t digging. The guy clawed his way out and made it to a road and you can guess the rest. 

Point of story - if these two cats would murder multiple people to keep this ring going think how easy it would be to hire enough freelancers and and steal a boat to carry this out? In broad daylight? Magnetic mines are dropped on the seabed in shallow water. The passing ship attracts it. 

True military carrying this out would have done it at night and would have been far more effective. This is a Wag the Dog moment.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh and Rhett is due for parole. Honest. From a federal medical facility. Unbelievable. Last I saw online he’s up no later than 2027.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I lived with this guy who tells me one evening that he’d gladly kill someone if he was paid enough. The next day after he left for work I packed my truck and I was gone. In less than a year he killed a guy trying to collect a debt for a bunch of weed that had been fronted. In front of multiple witnesses. None lied to the police and Rhett went to jail. Because the guy was a Mexican Rhett made parole in just a couple of years.
> 
> I didn’t keep up with him until my sister informed me he was in the news. Murder. Multiple counts. Him and some other cretin I didn’t know. Rhett had shot an informant in the head, buried him but barely. Rhett only had one leg so he wasn’t digging. The guy clawed his way out and made it to a road and you can guess the rest.
> 
> ...


This is why we need socialism.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4350198 View attachment 4350197


You would think there must be something happening for the Trolls to drag out this distracting garbage....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> This is why we need socialism.


Oh good, you're alive.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You must hang with some damned weird people.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


So you are trying out to be an intern at Stormfront? Good luck, little girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> This is why we need socialism.


If you thought conald was gonna win why didn’t you take my $10,000 bet?


----------



## Varulv (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 16, 2019)

It's raining failed racist fucktards up in here.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4350582 View attachment 4350583


I like it!
But the artist didn't use today's skyline in the background.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Oh and Rhett is due for parole. Honest. From a federal medical facility. Unbelievable. Last I saw online he’s up no later than 2027.


Is he in Springfield MO?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4350582 View attachment 4350583


Look closely and I bet you can find the same thing anywhere -- especially in the bible belt.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is he in Springfield MO?


FMC Lexington. And it now says he’s to be released 11/2021. The guy who survived led them back to his graveyard. Multiple bodies.They’re still searching near Madrid NM for people the cops are sure these guys killed. He’s very intelligent like sociopaths often are. He was sentenced to death and challenged the penalty being imposed partially on the testimony of confidential informants. Acted as his own lawyer and prevailed. The case is now cited as precedent. Too bad he is obviously crazy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> FMC Lexington. And it now says he’s to be released 11/2021. The guy who survived led them back to his graveyard. Multiple bodies.They’re still searching near Madrid NM for people the cops are sure these guys killed. He’s very intelligent like sociopaths often are. He was sentenced to death and challenged the penalty being imposed partially on the testimony of confidential informants. Acted as his own lawyer and prevailed. The case is now cited as precedent. Too bad he is obviously crazy.


That's scary man.
Ya never know when you're going to run into the real deal.

Just curious, was he addicted to heroin and/or meth?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's scary man.
> Ya never know when you're going to run into the real deal.
> 
> Just curious, was he addicted to heroin and/or meth?


No. This guy was handsome, funny and extremely smart. He was the purchasing agent for a large solar company and I met him there. I ran the metal shop for the company. To say his statement about killing someone was a real surprise is to say the least. He just got greedy.

He loved weed. Drank just enough to be sociable. A cousin of his first victim set himself up. Hauling ass with a pound of weed in his car. Arrested and convicted. It was not known he was Chuy’s cuz. He asked to be incarcerated close to family. In the same prison as Rhett. He was still in jail for weed and being a Mexican while murderer Rhett was released to start his chain of used car dealerships and art galleries. Fronts for running drugs.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4350582 View attachment 4350583


It would be nice if red states would improve their own economies, pay their own way and stop sending their people who become homeless to California.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4350582 View attachment 4350583


You’re triggered by a city you’ve never been to and can’t even afford to live in 

Pathetic


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


triggered by a google doodle. how fucking pathetic.

oh, and also

 




you suck at life. every single aspect of it. stupid little girl


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


In living memory there have been a grand total of 38 bogus votes in all elections combined.

Only 2 were never solved. The other 36 were attributed to either a misread social security number, a duplicate voter (example: two guys named Mike Smith voted at the same place) or were simple clerical errors.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You forgot Gerrymandering little girl. It’s a clever little racist tool crafted by your dumb fucking party to stay relevant.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> You forgot Gerrymandering little girl. It’s a clever little racist tool crafted by your dumb fucking party to stay relevant.


To be fair, the most gerrymandered district in the nation is Maryland's 3rd district. The democrats are just as brutal at Gerrymandering as the republicans are when they are able to get away with it.







The problem is that republicans get away with it a great deal more. 8 of the top 10 most gerrymandered districts benefit the GOP.

The funny part; The GOP drew ALL of them.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 17, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> In living memory there have been a grand total of 38 bogus votes in all elections combined.


how many from Russia?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> how many from Russia?


According to Donald Trump, 3,000,000.

In reality, zero.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> how many from Russia?


Russia needs to be Sanctioned to death


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Actually, if you didn't get killed in a shootout today, that cartoon is clearly a mallard drake.

Sorry it triggered you.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Do you suffer from some degenerative brain disease?

Nevermind, it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2019)

*This pastor allegedly drugged & brutally raped two men before going home to his wife*
He is accused of two brutal sexual assaults and prosecutors believe that there may be more victims.





---
https://www.lgbtqnation.com/2019/04/pastor-allegedly-drugged-brutally-raped-two-men-going-home-wife/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> *This pastor allegedly drugged & brutally raped two men before going home to his wife*
> He is accused of two brutal sexual assaults and prosecutors believe that there may be more victims.
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's one fewer Trump vote in Michigan in 2020.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> *This pastor allegedly drugged & brutally raped two men before going home to his wife*
> He is accused of two brutal sexual assaults and prosecutors believe that there may be more victims.
> 
> 
> ...


"The church is discussing whether to fire Cox."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm sure he's telling everyone that god has already forgiven him so it's fine lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm SHOCKED there is hypocrisy in religion, SHOCKED I tell ya


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 18, 2019)

Look at this Twitter thread by a trumper, which Ann Coulter retweeted. So many racist comments by other trumptards thinking the attacker was black when he was actually white. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/UppityWilliamP/status/1140306625783357441


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 18, 2019)

Craigslist, either trolling the maga morons to show up dressed like this or a over enthusiastic orange load shallower,which is it lol.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> To be fair, the most gerrymandered district in the nation is Maryland's 3rd district. The democrats are just as brutal at Gerrymandering as the republicans are when they are able to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TacoMac said:


> To be fair, the most gerrymandered district in the nation is Maryland's 3rd district. The democrats are just as brutal at Gerrymandering as the republicans are when they are able to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TacoMac said:


> To be fair, the most gerrymandered district in the nation is Maryland's 3rd district. The democrats are just as brutal at Gerrymandering as the republicans are when they are able to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





squarepush3r said:


>


There is absolutely no hope for you. Republican zombie.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Not you Taco, Lol that was for swastika squarepants.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


That “enriched” word is all the rage with the nazi right nowadays

For simplicity, the nazi right can just be referred to as “the right” now


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Because comparing a construct built by one of the richest nations on earth at the height of it's power is *SO MUCH LIKE* the poorest squalor on the planet found in the south pacific in much the same way that a 200,000 Ferrari is every bit the same as a used, 1200 dollar hooptie.

Idiot.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 4351639


Lol the buildings in the left were built by the people on the right who were fucked over by the people on the left so that they had to live in shanties to the right in order to survive being fucked over by the the people of the left. Lil girl


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Hooptie Lol, haven’t heard a piece of shit car referred to as a hooptie in two decades or more.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 18, 2019)

That Castle was built back when there were Serfs and Lords. Basically Lords made up 10% which were wealthy and 90% were Serfs or peasants. This was called Feudalism. So no, that Castle had nothing to do with race and everything to do with class. Similar to the Republican Party, you see it's all about the rich and fuck everybody else. 

They use race to stay relevant because you can't get elected by the votes of the wealthy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4351691


ah, an eternal favorite of the unfuckable neo-nazis who, unable to take pride in anything else, pride themselves on the accomplishments of other people who had white skin. 

this is nairobi, kenya. it is in a "shithole" country









this is the habitat of the right wing losers who you, from your uncomfortable, creaky old swivel seat in a st. petersburg troll farm, are desperately and pathetically trying to help and elevate:


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 18, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4351691


*dam*


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, an eternal favorite of the unfuckable neo-nazis who, unable to take pride in anything else, pride themselves on the accomplishments of other people who had white skin.
> 
> this is nairobi, kenya. it is in a "shithole" country
> 
> ...


Maybe they can take all that $$$ they got back from the trump tax cut and do some remodelling


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


What's your fucking point?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What's your fucking point?


Well it clearly isn't that...


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 19, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What's your fucking point?


I think we should consider new reparation rape laws


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I think we should consider new reparation rape laws


are you just gonna spam us with the same shit we could find on any neo-nazi website or facebook group?

reported as spam. very boring spam


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> are you just gonna spam us with the same shit we could find on any neo-nazi website or facebook group?
> 
> reported as spam. very boring spam


 I disagree, spam has value


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> are you just gonna spam us with the same shit we could find on any neo-nazi website or facebook group?
> 
> reported as spam. very boring spam


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What state you from fuckboy?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What state you from fuckboy?


Cali, and you?


----------



## Varulv (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4352672 View attachment 4352673


Guilty of being brown?


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Cali, and you?


Must be from Orange County. Being from California you should know what the immigrant farmers do for our economy as well as help feed the nation. If you ever left your trailer park and traveled this state you'd see from Los Angeles to Sacramento you have at least 7hours or more of nothing but fruit orchards, vegetables fields, nuts orchards and beyond Sacramento, miles and miles of rice fields. I fucken guarantee the people growing and getting all that beautiful produce, not only on the shelves of California grocery stores but over half of the nation’s grocery stores, look nothing like You or me. California also supply 1/4 of the worlds wine, which immigrants play vital role and 1/5 of the world rice. When was the last time you or any of your fuckboy friends put in an application to do what they do. Never. But people like you are so quick to talk shit about how they're coming over here and not contributing to the USA.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Must be from Orange County. Being from California you should know what the immigrant farmers do for our economy as well as help feed the nation. If you ever left your trailer park and traveled this state you'd see from Los Angeles to Sacramento you have at least 7hours or more of nothing but fruit orchards, vegetables fields, nuts orchards and beyond Sacramento, miles and miles of rice fields. I fucken guarantee the people growing and getting all that beautiful produce, not only on the shelves of California grocery stores but over half of the nation’s grocery stores, look nothing like You or me. California also supply 1/4 of the worlds wine, which immigrants play vital role and 1/5 of the world rice. When was the last time you or any of your fuckboy friends put in an application to do what they do. Never. But people like you are so quick to talk shit about how they're coming over here and not contributing to the USA.


Its a myth that "our agriculture needs illegal workers," and besides that, seems really wrong that you would exploit a group of people for cheap labor with no worker protection laws just to have cheaper food. There is another threat in politics now about some RIU younger members having problems finding basic work to support themselves. Most illegal aliens are actually in construction, not agriculture.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its a myth that "our agriculture needs illegal workers," and besides that, seems really wrong that you would exploit a group of people for cheap labor with no worker protection laws just to have cheaper food. There is another threat in politics now about some RIU younger members having problems finding basic work to support themselves. Most illegal aliens are actually in construction, not agriculture.


As you say, they are working. Are you afraid of the competition?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its a myth that "our agriculture needs illegal workers," and besides that, seems really wrong that you would exploit a group of people for cheap labor with no worker protection laws just to have cheaper food. There is another threat in politics now about some RIU younger members having problems finding basic work to support themselves. Most illegal aliens are actually in construction, not agriculture.


Nice fantasy, Stormtard.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="Varulv, post: 14953272,  [/QUOTE]


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="Varulv, post: 14953272, [/QUOTE]


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="squarepush3r, post: 14953323, member: 186228"I dont give a fuck about exploitation [/QUOTE]

JACKASS, trump sucks the pus sack of a terrorist whose agents murdered thousands of americans


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its a myth that "our agriculture needs illegal workers," and besides that, seems really wrong that you would exploit a group of people for cheap labor with no worker protection laws just to have cheaper food. There is another threat in politics now about some RIU younger members having problems finding basic work to support themselves. Most illegal aliens are actually in construction, not agriculture.


I've never said most. I picked a particular group because I was specifically talking about California agriculture.

Ok, you try to go another route for agricultural workers and you end up with $15 cantaloupes, because you couldn't get enough Americans to do it. To prove a point, last year there was a segment on the Michael Smerconish show on XM radio, and for two hours he took calls from employers in states with heavy immigrant workers., agriculture, carpentry etc..Due to your Lord and Savior’s immigration policies, these employers are having problems filling their positions. State after state the stories were the same...how great they were as workers, the work ethics, no bitching and moaning. These guy were offering 18-22 dollars an hour to try to attract American applicants. Once again, the stories were the same. White guys, black and Mexican Americans would get hired and a lot would just quit and walk off the job sight. They were saying that out of every 8 Americans they hire, one would go on to be a full time employee, the other 6 or 7 would quit within a couple days.

they said most of the American guys complained, bitched and moaned and talked about what they weren't willing to do for the pay, while the immigrant worker asked what needed to be done, then got it done. Not saying Americans are lazy but we are spoiled as shit, that's for damn sure. I don't blame them for coming here to fine better work and better pay for their family. I would do the same for my family because family comes first.

You know the smart racist Republicans are leaving California for more conservative states, what keeping you here?


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its a myth that "our agriculture needs illegal workers," and besides that, seems really wrong that you would exploit a group of people for cheap labor with no worker protection laws just to have cheaper food. There is another threat in politics now about some RIU younger members having problems finding basic work to support themselves. Most illegal aliens are actually in construction, not agriculture.


Israel are racist too. Do you even know how they are treating their Ethiopian population. I though you racist guys hate the Jewish people? Now that the second coming of white Jesus is President, now you wanna pretend you guys care. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I've never said most. I picked a particular group because I was specifically talking about California agriculture.


If not for migrant workers, the entire agriculture industry in the U.S. would collapse.

No American does that shit. They're too lazy, fat, out of shape and entitled. Migrant workers feed the U.S.; without them we would all starve.

Or at the very least we'd be paying 20 dollars a pound for tomatoes, and 40 dollars for a water melon.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

Yeah, here in the Coachella Valley there’s lot of agriculture and it gets hot as shit here, HOT! I See them in the fields in 100 and something degrees, hat, bandana to keep the sun off their neck, long sleeved shirt...working 10-12 hours, sometimes longer, bending down, hunched over. RESECT! If my black ass was out there working in that heat like that, I would be man down. I can't work for long hours in that heat, fuck that. Plus, bad knees, bad back and 6’5” makes for a shity field worker.

I'm not hating on them at all. Every time I got to the grocery store and walk in the produce section, I am appreciative of the work they do.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I've never said most. I picked a particular group because I was specifically talking about California agriculture.
> 
> Ok, you try to go another route for agricultural workers and you end up with $15 cantaloupes, because you couldn't get enough Americans to do it. To prove a point, last year there was a segment on the Michael Smerconish show on XM radio, and for two hours he took calls from employers in states with heavy immigrant workers., agriculture, carpentry etc..Due to your Lord and Savior’s immigration policies, these employers are having problems filling their positions. State after state the stories were the same...how great they were as workers, the work ethics, no bitching and moaning. These guy were offering 18-22 dollars an hour to try to attract American applicants. Once again, the stories were the same. White guys, black and Mexican Americans would get hired and a lot would just quit and walk off the job sight. They were saying that out of every 8 Americans they hire, one would go on to be a full time employee, the other 6 or 7 would quit within a couple days.
> 
> ...


Would you use that same example "If we had no illegal aliens, no construction would get done! A house would cost $2 million dollars to build!" ?

Again, what you are advocating for is pretty extreme. No worker rights, no unions, no minimum wage, no lawsuits, just pure exploitation of workers with no protection or regards for the law. Is that what you are saying? You also need to factor in all the extra costs there illegal workers put as a burden on the rest of society, just so their boss can get cheaper labor. They aren't paying taxes, but probably are also receiving way higher household benefits than average.

Then you are also completely ignoring that illegal cheap labor inhibits technological growth and automation progression. If unlimited cheap labor was the ideal goal, then there is no stopping billions of people from around the world from coming to USA and providing cheap labor, but you have to look at consequences.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Would you use that same example "If we had no illegal aliens, no construction would get done! A house would cost $2 million dollars to build!" ?
> 
> Again, what you are advocating for is pretty extreme. No worker rights, no unions, no minimum wage, no lawsuits, just pure exploitation of workers with no protection or regards for the law. Is that what you are saying? You also need to factor in all the extra costs there illegal workers put as a burden on the rest of society, just so their boss can get cheaper labor. They aren't paying taxes, but probably are also receiving way higher household benefits than average.
> 
> Then you are also completely ignoring that illegal cheap labor inhibits technological growth and automation progression. If unlimited cheap labor was the ideal goal, then there is no stopping billions of people from around the world from coming to USA and providing cheap labor, but you have to look at consequences.


 obepawn didn't say what you claim. What you are using is a trite rhetorical debate device known as the straw man argument. Your rather well trodden path towards a meaningless "win" by using this juvenile debate tactic leads to the only trophy you've ever gotten:






note the fake internet cartoonish features of this prize. It was intended.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Would you use that same example "If we had no illegal aliens, no construction would get done! A house would cost $2 million dollars to build!" ?
> 
> Again, what you are advocating for is pretty extreme. No worker rights, no unions, no minimum wage, no lawsuits, just pure exploitation of workers with no protection or regards for the law. Is that what you are saying? You also need to factor in all the extra costs there illegal workers put as a burden on the rest of society, just so their boss can get cheaper labor. They aren't paying taxes, but probably are also receiving way higher household benefits than average.
> 
> Then you are also completely ignoring that illegal cheap labor inhibits technological growth and automation progression.


Swastika SquarePants, soo much is wrong with that post, where to begin. First off, stop acting like you care or are concerned for the rights of people of color, just stop. It's out of character. Second, why bring of unions when Republicans are anti-union and if we gave union rights to immigrants, you and the people on the right would have a fucken baby over that.

Now automation, very very interesting you would bring this subject up, especially being from the right. You guys on the right claim that factory work have declined and or been removed because of Democratic policies but you just answered that question. Automation, that’s why the need for factory workers have declined and will continue to decline. All of your talking points are from the left, so you're just being a troll on this site.

Automation will never be able to tell what fruit, vegetables and nuts are ripe or ready to be picked. Somethings can't be replaced. So once again, stop acting like you give a shit, cause you don't. If they lined up soldiers at the border and shot dead immigrants as they crossed, you and everyone else on the right would be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 20, 2019)

You're wasting your effort, brother.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You're wasting your effort, brother.


I know.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Swastika SquarePants, soo much is wrong with that post, where to begin. First off, stop acting like you care or are concerned for the rights of people of color, just stop. It's out of character. Second, why bring of unions when Republicans are anti-union and if we gave union rights to immigrants, you and the people on the right would have a fucken baby over that.
> 
> Now automation, very very interesting you would bring this subject up, especially being from the right. You guys on the right claim that factory work have declined and or been removed because of Democratic policies but you just answered that question. Automation, that’s why the need for factory workers have declined and will continue to decline. All of your talking points are from the left, so you're just being a troll on this site.
> 
> Automation will never be able to tell what fruit, vegetables and nuts are ripe or ready to be picked. Somethings can't be replaced. So once again, stop acting like you give a shit, cause you don't. If they lined up soldiers at the border and shot dead immigrants as they crossed, you and everyone else on the right would be perfectly fine with that.


You are very presumptuous about what you think you know of other people, it weakens your talking points.

No, I don't think it would be good for American, if we imported 500 Million low wage workers from Malaysia, Africa and South America. It wouldn't be a benefit, even if we could get 5 cent heads of lettuce.

If you think its racist to not want to take in unlimited immigrants, than you are just dumb or actually want to harm the country.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are very presumptuous about what you think you know of other people, it weakens your talking points.
> 
> No, I don't think it would be good for American, if we imported 500 Million low wage workers from Malaysia, Africa and South America. It wouldn't be a benefit, even if we could get 5 cent heads of lettuce.
> 
> If you think its racist to not want to take in unlimited immigrants, than you are just dumb.


I don't think anybody here thinks they can tell where you will take a stand on any given issue until you post your thought guides and the memes that trigger you. The things I think we all sort of get is that you aren't very intelligent, are clearly INCEL, are very racist and extremely unstable.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are very presumptuous about what you think you know of other people, it weakens your talking points.
> 
> No, I don't think it would be good for American, if we imported 500 Million low wage workers from Malaysia, Africa and South America. It wouldn't be a benefit, even if we could get 5 cent heads of lettuce.
> 
> If you think its racist to not want to take in unlimited immigrants, than you are just dumb or actually want to harm the country.


Once again,


----------



## Varulv (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Again, what you are advocating for is pretty extreme. No worker rights, no unions, no minimum wage, no lawsuits, just pure exploitation of workers with no protection or regards for the law. Is that what you are saying? You also need to factor in all the extra costs there illegal workers put as a burden on the rest of society, just so their boss can get cheaper labor. They aren't paying taxes, but probably are also receiving way higher household benefits than average.


See: Wal-Mart

Are you drinking healthy water? 
I'd go the non corp. type.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Would you use that same example "If we had no illegal aliens, no construction would get done! A house would cost $2 million dollars to build!" ?
> 
> Again, what you are advocating for is pretty extreme. No worker rights, no unions, no minimum wage, no lawsuits, just pure exploitation of workers with no protection or regards for the law. Is that what you are saying? You also need to factor in all the extra costs there illegal workers put as a burden on the rest of society, just so their boss can get cheaper labor. They aren't paying taxes, but probably are also receiving way higher household benefits than average.
> 
> Then you are also completely ignoring that illegal cheap labor inhibits technological growth and automation progression. If unlimited cheap labor was the ideal goal, then there is no stopping billions of people from around the world from coming to USA and providing cheap labor, but you have to look at consequences.


Go back to stormfront


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are very presumptuous about what you think you know of other people, it weakens your talking points.
> 
> No, I don't think it would be good for American, if we imported 500 Million low wage workers from Malaysia, Africa and South America. It wouldn't be a benefit, even if we could get 5 cent heads of lettuce.
> 
> If you think its racist to not want to take in unlimited immigrants, than you are just dumb or actually want to harm the country.


1st, adding more than double our population overnight is a bad idea, but it has nothing to do with reality. People with this mindset are so shortsighted, just because people come here with nothing, doesn't mean they won't work their asses off to make their lives better, adding to our economy. For generations, people come here and get treated this way, integrate and elevate their neighborhoods for generations. 

2nd, Trump would never use "I" in the first person like that.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Look at this Twitter thread by a trumper, which Ann Coulter retweeted. So many racist comments by other trumptards thinking the attacker was black when he was actually white.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/UppityWilliamP/status/1140306625783357441


That happened where im from in PA. the judge in the article.. Judge mahon is a character. I seen that guy ask someone to count the buttons on his shirt. The guy counted to 9 and judge mahon sentenced him to 9 months


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Go back to stormfront


omg that was epic! *the crowd claps wildly*


hanimmal said:


> People with this mindset are so shortsighted, just because people come here with nothing, doesn't mean they won't work their asses off to make their lives better, adding to our economy. For generations, people come here and get treated this way, integrate and elevate their neighborhoods for generations.


if they are so hard workers and so beneficial for the economy, they why aren't they helping their home countries?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> if they are so hard workers and so beneficial for the economy, they why aren't they helping their home countries?


you realize asylum seekers are coming here not only because they face grave danger in their home countries, but also because they are unable to make a living from their professions, right?

for example, falling coffee prices have driven many guatemalan families who used to farm coffee here.

why am i even bothering to explain this to you? you are only here because you got kicked out of your neo nazi facebook group for spamming them with your judeo-bolshevism hitler nonsense too much. you are too annoying even for your fellow neo-nazis


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize asylum seekers are coming here not only because they face grave danger in their home countries, but also because they are unable to make a living from their professions, right?
> 
> for example, falling coffee prices have driven many guatemalan families who used to farm coffee here.
> 
> why am i even bothering to explain this to you? you are only here because you got kicked out of your neo nazi facebook group for spamming them with your judeo-bolshevism hitler nonsense too much. you are too annoying even for your fellow neo-nazis


I love how you oscillate between "omg refugee needz da asylums!" to "hard working men needs to send monies back home to family"


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> omg that was epic! *the crowd claps wildly*
> 
> if they are so hard workers and so beneficial for the economy, they why aren't they helping their home countries?


Stupid


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 20, 2019)

srh88 said:


> That happened where im from in PA. the judge in the article.. Judge mahon is a character. I seen that guy ask someone to count the buttons on his shirt. The guy counted to 9 and judge mahon sentenced him to 9 months


Any decent lawyer would use that to win on appeal


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I love how you oscillate between "omg refugee needz da asylums!" to "hard working men needs to send monies back home to family"


first, when did i say the latter?

second, why can't both things be true?

third, get a job you welfare sponge.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Any decent lawyer would use that to win on appeal


He actually got busted for going against the guidelines and giving harsh sentences. Still a judge after that and probably still is


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> omg that was epic! *the crowd claps wildly*
> 
> if they are so hard workers and so beneficial for the economy, they why aren't they helping their home countries?


Who says they were not helping their home countries? A lot of good people leave bad places.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jun 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> if they are so hard workers and so beneficial for the economy, they why aren't they helping their home countries?





squarepush3r said:


> I love how you oscillate between "omg refugee needz da asylums!" to "hard working men needs to send monies back home to family"


petition your conservatrumpers on capital hill to urge their lobbyist whores to continue ship out ford & carrier manufacturers to guatamala & honduras for a change so those brown people will cease invading america and have gainful employment in their own homeland so the trumpers can sit around on their asses an collect unemployment benefits and relieve you from hemorrhoidal flare-ups...

and your pathetic attempt at ebonics suck too...


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Who says they were not helping their home countries? A lot of good people leave bad places.


That's why the Irish originally came here.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> That's why the Irish originally can here.


It's why we all came here.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 21, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> It's why we all came here.


True. The story and history of our nation...well for most of us.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2019)

Except the Mexicans, them and the Native Americans pretty much just got pushed out. Its interesting how the more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Except the Mexicans, them and the Native Americans pretty much just got pushed out. Its interesting how the more things change, the more they stay the same.


Black people is a whole nother story.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Black people is a whole nother story.


Fun fact: all told, roughly 600,000 slaves were brought to the Americas from Africa, with roughly half of them to the Caribbean. 

Over 10 times that amount immigrated.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 21, 2019)

medviper said:


> petition your conservatrumpers on capital hill to urge their lobbyist whores to continue ship out ford & carrier manufacturers to guatamala & honduras for a change so those brown people will cease invading america and have gainful employment in their own homeland so the trumpers can sit around on their asses an collect unemployment benefits and relieve you from hemorrhoidal flare-ups...
> 
> and your pathetic attempt at ebonics suck too...


It seems like their local governments might be repressing them and holding them back with bad policies?


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> It seems like their local governments might be repressing them and holding them back with bad policies?




They don't like the term "Eskimo" because it ignores who they really are and groups dozens of different people into one catch-all phrase. For example, Inuit and Yupik are completely different peoples, but they're commonly both referred to as Eskimos.

But since you're obviously white, racist and stupid, you don't give a shit.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 22, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4353667


NAZI!!

I think thats Buck lol


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4353667


the lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> NAZI!!
> 
> I think thats Buck lol


Don’t you preach about judeo bolshevism though just like hitler did


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4353717


To be fair, Hope Hicks and Trump's idiot attorneys played right into the trap. They're so stupid, they don't realize they were had.

Yet.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Don’t you preach about judeo bolshevism though just like hitler did


genetic fallacy low level argument expected from you and your kin


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> genetic fallacy low level argument expected from you and your kin


Says the idiot that can't capitalize, use punctuation, or type in complete sentences.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> genetic fallacy low level argument expected from you and your kin


True or false: both you and hitler complain endlessly about judeo bolshevism


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> True or false: both you and hitler complain endlessly about judeo bolshevism


12+ million civilians dead in Russia from Jewish Bolsheviks about 100 years ago. What is your issue with that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 12+ million civilians dead in Russia from Jewish Bolsheviks about 100 years ago. What is your issue with that?


So you cry about this judeo bolshevism conspiracy theory like hitler did and you also cry when we call you a nazi 

Dumb little girl


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 12+ million civilians dead in Russia from Jewish Bolsheviks about 100 years ago. What is your issue with that?


Idiot.

The Bolsheviks weren't Jewish. Some Jews backed the bolsheviks simply out of desperation, but that's about it.

Russians have always and still do hate Jews. It was the bolsheviks who actually exterminated millions of Jews during the war as they had a 'get out of jail free' card given them by Hitler.

Spend less time reading Stormfront propaganda and go back to school.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 22, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Idiot.
> 
> The Bolsheviks weren't Jewish. Some Jews backed the bolsheviks simply out of desperation, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


lol. Basically the entire Bolshevik leadership was Jewish, even though Jews were very few in Russia and Ukraine (probably less than 5%). Even if you don't like it, that's just historical fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> lol. Basically the entire Bolshevik leadership was Jewish, even though Jews were very few in Russia and Ukraine (probably less than 5%). Even if you don't like it, that's just historical fact.


Cool conspiracy theory, little stupid girl


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 22, 2019)

shitpush3r said:


> lol. Basically the entire Bolshevik leadership was Jewish, even though Jews were very few in Russia and Ukraine (probably less than 5%). Even if you don't like it, that's just historical fact.


SP, can you please present your academic credentials? Klan U, Trump U , Creation Camp visiting scholar etc


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 23, 2019)

$22k per kid per day is the cost, but no soap...


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> lol. Basically the entire Bolshevik leadership was Jewish


My in-laws are Russian. I'll take their word and the Russians I've met and discussed history with, including Alexander Solzhenitsyn, over yours.

No, they were not Jewish.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 23, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> My in-laws are Russian. I'll take their word and the Russians I've met and discussed history with, including Alexander Solzhenitsyn, over yours.
> 
> No, they were not Jewish.


Imagine being that ignorant to use Solzhenitsyn to try to back up your point


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Imagine being that ignorant to use Solzhenitsyn to try to back up your point


You are a nazi

Go kill yourself


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Varulv (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2019)

It's funny you retards think any of the wack job nonsense you post will change anyone's mind,save it for your klan meeting.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4354396


That is a good definition of a Stormfag.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Imagine being that ignorant to use Solzhenitsyn to try to back up your point


What someone writes when they're young and believes when they're older and know better are two completely different things. 

If he hated them so much, why would he ever have moved back to Moscow and live in the same apartment building with them?

I'll await your next moronic meme to answer that one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2019)

Sorry folks but the Radical right are by far the best at MEME's and alternate facts


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry folks but the Radical right are by far the best at MEME's and alternate facts









Its easy when it isn't meant to be factual


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> What someone writes when they're young and believes when they're older and know better are two completely different things.
> 
> If he hated them so much, why would he ever have moved back to Moscow and live in the same apartment building with them?
> 
> I'll await your next moronic meme to answer that one.


Where does he say he hates them? He is just describing the historical process that left almost 70 million dead in Russia in the first half of last century. 
I didn't give you meme responses, they are quotes from the person you cited as an authoritative figure.
He was a child when most of this happened, so maybe he changed his viewpoint after we he got older and learned more. I am curious why you brought him up in the first place, what was the point that you were trying to make with that? Did he make some different claims in his other pieces of literature or something else I should be aware of?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> He is just describing the historical process that left almost 70 million dead in Russia in the first half of last century.


First it was 20, then 50, now 70.

Fact is, Solzhenitsyn was just as much an idiot back then as Adolf Hitler was. He blamed the Jews for everything. The government was infested with Jews. It was the Jews that killed everybody, lost the war, locked everybody up, blah, blah, blah fuckitty blah.

Its the same antisemitic bullshit all anti-Semites use.

There was and still is no truth to any of it on either man's part. They blamed the people they hated. People like you still do even when the reality is it's your own fault for being a patent idiot.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Solzhenitsyn was just as much an idiot back then as Adolf Hitler was.


Also, *you are the one who brought Solzhenitsyn *up as an authoritative figure a few posts up on this page. Now you jump ship and abandon it once you find out what historically happened and his actual analysis. lol thats just funny.



TacoMac said:


> He blamed the Jews for everything.


Why did he do that? Kind of like how you blame Trump/Nazi's for everything today?



TacoMac said:


> There was and still is no truth to any of it on either man's part.


These are historical facts, just because you say something isn't true, doesn't mean anything. Why don't you provide some evidence to back up your claims? Just because you dislike something doesn't make it that it never happened.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4354684


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4354775


Why did you quote my post? 
Your Russian meme isn't even related...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2019)

Starting to look like a concentration camp in here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Where does he say he hates them? He is just describing the historical process that left almost 70 million dead in Russia in the first half of last century.
> I didn't give you meme responses, they are quotes from the person you cited as an authoritative figure.
> He was a child when most of this happened, so maybe he changed his viewpoint after we he got older and learned more. I am curious why you brought him up in the first place, what was the point that you were trying to make with that? Did he make some different claims in his other pieces of literature or something else I should be aware of?


You’re pushing a conspiracy theory that is so discredited that it should have died in the bunker with hitler

YouTube radicalized weak ass nazi bitch


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re pushing a conspiracy theory that is so discredited


ok, can you post some evidence to disprove it? TacoMac attempted to but got utterly destroyed using his own evidence. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> ok, can you post some evidence to disprove it? TacoMac attempted to but got utterly destroyed using his own evidence. LOL


That which is asserted without evidence is refuted the same way

Now go spew your hitler inspired Jew hatred elsewhere ya fucking loser


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Do you think you’ll convince even one person of this lie?

The child separation and concentration camps started under trump. It is such a repugnant and illegal policy that you shitstains are trying to blame Obama for it

Name one person who you think you will convince otherwise


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you think you’ll convince even one person of this lie?
> 
> The child separation and concentration camps started under trump. It is such a repugnant and illegal policy that you shitstains are trying to blame Obama for it
> 
> Name one person who you think you will convince otherwise





> Although officially Jews have never made up more than five percent of the country's total population,5 they played a highly disproportionate and probably decisive role in the infant Bolshevik regime, effectively dominating the Soviet government during its early years. Soviet historians, along with most of their colleagues in the West, for decades preferred to ignore this subject. The facts, though, cannot be denied.
> 
> With the notable exception of Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov), most of the leading Communists who took control of Russia in 1917-20 were Jews. Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) headed the Red Army and, for a time, was chief of Soviet foreign affairs. Yakov Sverdlov (Solomon) was both the Bolshevik party's executive secretary and -- as chairman of the Central Executive Committee -- head of the Soviet government. Grigori Zinoviev (Radomyslsky) headed the Communist International (Comintern), the central agency for spreading revolution in foreign countries. Other prominent Jews included press commissar Karl Radek (Sobelsohn), foreign affairs commissar Maxim Litvinov (Wallach), Lev Kamenev (Rosenfeld) and Moisei Uritsky.6
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2019)

Trump dosen't have the connections to provide motel packaged squeeze soap?
How much are they .07 a piece?
The hospitality Industry cries. As well as the kids.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 4354878


Hey little nazi girl,

Here are the facts. 

Obama was hit by about 60,000 unaccompanied minors. He united them with family they had here. Not a single child died. None were denied soap or toothbrushes 

Conald has families seeking asylum. He is separating them, throwing them into concentration camps without soap or toothbrushes. Countless children are dying due to neglect. They are being served frozen uncooked food. The conditions are worse than pow camps and these families did everything legally

Care to try to contradict even one word of that, little nazi girl?

Or are you just gonna spam us with some more memes from your nazi Facebook pages about how much you hate Jews?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey little nazi girl,

Do you think conald is trying to unite these children with their families, like Obama did?

Or is he torturing and killing innocent children, who all have heartbeats by the way, because he’s a racist fucking loser?

 

How fucking weak do you have to be to make the most helpless children around your punching bag?

You trumptards are complete fucking pussies


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey little nazi girl,
> 
> Here are the facts.
> 
> ...


Would you say Trump is holocausting the illegal immigrants?



UncleBuck said:


> Countless children are dying due to neglect.


Just curious, if countless children are dying. How many would that be? 2, 3, 5, 10, 1000? how high can you count LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Would you say Trump is holocausting the illegal immigrants?
> 
> 
> Just curious, if countless children are dying. How many would that be? 2, 3, 5, 10, 1000? how high can you count LOL


thank you, little nazi girl, for confirming that every word i said is true, that you cannot contradict any of it, and that you are a dumb lying rodent.

takes a pretty insecure little weakling to make defenseless children their sworn enemy.

pussy.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> thank you, little nazi girl, for confirming that every word i said is true, that you cannot contradict any of it, and that you are a dumb lying rodent.
> 
> takes a pretty insecure little weakling to make defenseless children their sworn enemy.
> 
> pussy.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Would you say Trump is holocausting the illegal immigrants?
> 
> 
> Just curious, if countless children are dying. How many would that be? 2, 3, 5, 10, 1000? how high can you count LOL


Go to bed so you can get up in time for school, poorly educated little girl.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't think it's a girl at all

As a Norman, I'd have to smell her nethers before making any sort of judgment as to her virtue


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Would you say Trump is holocausting the illegal immigrants?
> 
> 
> Just curious, if countless children are dying. How many would that be? 2, 3, 5, 10, 1000? how high can you count LOL


Lets see what happens if they start getting piled into camps in a country that doesn't have the monetary resources that we have. Trump trying to quarantine these people to Mexico is scary. And your lol count is ignoring that they won't give accurate numbers, at least 24 people that we know of have died in ICE custody.

And that doesn't let us know if anything happened with the nut job militia on the border rounding up people, I am sure they don't have a sound recording system for people that die due to their rigorous care for a displaced people.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


And the latent pedophile starts posting anime.

How typical GOP.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Do the people who make these up get paid more than most Russian trolls?

Nevermind, you wouldn't know - you work for free.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>



triggered by transgender people

what an alpha move

say, why did you give up discussing how your hero is running concentration camps that toddlers are dying in


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> triggered by transgender people


triggered by _child abuse_.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> triggered by _child abuse_.


that is not child abuse

child abuse is what happens at your hero's concentration camps for kids. no toothbrushes, no soap, children dying...

acknowledging how your child feels is a lot different from that you dumb little nazi girl

go kill yourself right now


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


So how long have you been curious about your little balls, swastika squarepants?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> triggered by _child abuse_.


Keep it real feces feeder, you dont gaf about children


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 25, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Keep it real feces feeder, you dont gaf about childrenView attachment 4355496


a large % of kids coming with immigrant groups are actually being sex-trafficked. 

How would you suggest that they be treated?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> a large % of kids coming with immigrant groups are actually being sex-trafficked.
> 
> How would you suggest that they be treated?


Give us actual percentages little nazi girl


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jun 25, 2019)

There's nothing cool about abusing children, even when the gop does it even if they are illegal immigrants.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Give us actual percentages little nazi girl


according to Wikipedia, it might be as high as 60% of rape for women and girls who are sexually assaulted

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_assault_of_migrants_from_Latin_America_to_the_United_States


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> according to Wikipedia, it might be as high as 60% of rape for women and girls who are sexually assaulted
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_assault_of_migrants_from_Latin_America_to_the_United_States


Do I need bother change wikipedia to prove you a fool or are you good on your own?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 25, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Do I need bother change wikipedia to prove you a fool or are you good on your own?


If you dont understand the high amount of rape during human trafficking, then I'm not sure what to tell you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> according to Wikipedia, it might be as high as 60% of rape for women and girls who are sexually assaulted
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_assault_of_migrants_from_Latin_America_to_the_United_States


And is Wikipedia getting numbers from the nazi regime that you worship?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> If you dont understand the high amount of rape during human trafficking, then I'm not sure what to tell you


If you actually cared about rape then you would have said something about the rape epidemic in lily white Alaska 

You have any posts about that, little nazi girl?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> a large % of kids coming with immigrant groups are actually being sex-trafficked.
> 
> How would you suggest that they be treated?


I'd suggest you stfu and devote some time to personal self reflection, critical thought , education and refrain from dropping word shits that scream gullible half witted rube.

Youre stupid and misguided AF. You sense it. Why havent you got the character or sensibility to realize your beliefs are spoon fed to you by manipulative assholes preying on your ignorance, insecurities and simple hopes?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> a large % of kids coming with immigrant groups are actually being sex-trafficked.
> 
> How would you suggest that they be treated?


The sooner they cross the boarder the sooner their lives can improve, you say you care.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> If you dont understand the high amount of rape during human trafficking, then I'm not sure what to tell you


Do you believe the rapes that Trump is accused of?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> according to Wikipedia, it might be as high as 60% of rape for women and girls who are sexually assaulted
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_assault_of_migrants_from_Latin_America_to_the_United_States


From your own source....."People travel from or through Mexico to the United States for several reasons, including poverty, lack of opportunity, and unsafe conditions."
These people are victims, not an invading army. You are soulless...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Please crazy God, no. Pepe the f'en frog. You are a confirmed case of soulfull of pigshit


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> a large % of kids coming with immigrant groups are actually being sex-trafficked.
> 
> How would you suggest that they be treated?


You are talking about % child sex slaves, but then with to stats of sexual assault?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


LMAO!!!

Really? You're obsessed over a 500 dollar watch?

Oh, and by the way, you can get it for half that on Amazon.



That's cheap. My everyday watch I wear while mowing the law, working on the house, etc. is a Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium Tachymeter. It's about 11 years old now and I've beat the hell out of it. It costs 550 bucks.

I have several dress watches. One is a Russian Rekort that ran 1100 dollars. The other is a Tag Heuer Monaco that ran 3500 bucks.

Her watch is nothing at all special.

The problem is you're completely obsessed with her. If you think a measly 250 dollar watch is something to wow about, shit...you must live in a small, 12 foot wide, 20 foot long house that still has the wheels on it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You are a sad little girl. Your president and his family are making uncountable millions off of personal connections, sweetheart business deals, hotel and golf-cart sales due to his position and you are googling the price of somebody's mid-range watch that costs less than your average cell phone.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 26, 2019)

By the way, here's mine:


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> From your own source....."People travel from or through Mexico to the United States for several reasons, including poverty, lack of opportunity, and unsafe conditions."
> These people are victims, not an invading army. You are soulless...


I love how you totally glossed


Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a sad little girl. Your president and his family are making uncountable millions off of personal connections, sweetheart business deals, hotel and golf-cart sales due to his position and you are googling the price of somebody's mid-range watch that costs less than your average cell phone.


Kind of like the Clinton Foundation? you must be very upset about that. LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I love how you totally glossed
> 
> Kind of like the Clinton Foundation? you must be very upset about that. LOL


Yeah, I know you guys pushed that lie hard, but isn't it funny that it was The Trump Foundation that got shut down for self dealing?

But wearing a mid grade watch isn't ok?

Does your hypocrisy make you cry, little girl?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I love how you totally glossed
> 
> Kind of like the Clinton Foundation? you must be very upset about that. LOL


go kill a child......


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> go kill a child......


They already have.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


With each stupid, racist post, you solidify what we’ve known all the while about the Republican Party.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> With each stupid, racist post, you solidify what we’ve known all the while about the Republican Party.


Sad that they can be triggered by a frog cartoon. At least Tty's thought guides are usually human.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Really? You're obsessed over a 500 dollar watch?
> 
> ...


Dumb little girls should be in school.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I know you guys pushed that lie hard, but isn't it funny that it was The Trump Foundation that got shut down for self dealing?
> 
> But wearing a mid grade watch isn't ok?
> 
> Does your hypocrisy make you cry, little girl?


She couldn’t spell hypocrisy if you gave her stupid racist ass the first 6 letters.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> She couldn’t spell hypocrisy if you gave her stupid racist ass the first 6 letters.


She seems very confused. So you cannot be concerned with the mistreatment of others if you are wearing a watch over a certain value? Is that the point Pepe the frog is making that triggered her crying jag?

It doesn't even make sense.

And then she brings up the Clinton Foundation when Trump ran, and was forced to close due to malfeasance, a foundation that he never gave money to but merely used as a way to collect money from other people that he would funnel into his own businesses.

Is this little girl exceeding dumb or totally shameless?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I love how you totally glossed
> 
> Kind of like the Clinton Foundation? you must be very upset about that. LOL


The Clinton foundation is still open and doing great things 

The trump foundation however, was forced by law to shut down. The trumps are no longer allowed to run a charity because they steal money that was supposed to help kids with cancer

You stupid little nazi girl


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> The Clinton foundation is still open and doing great things
> 
> The trump foundation however, was forced by law to shut down. The trumps are no longer allowed to run a charity because they steal money that was supposed to help kids with cancer
> 
> You stupid little nazi girl


Extra cheese!

Spirit Cooking!

Acid Washed!






Augh!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Extra cheese!
> 
> Spirit Cooking!
> 
> ...


What a shit stupid era of American politics


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What a shit stupid era of American politics


For a while, I held out that it would return to normalcy. I no longer believe this to be true. I think for the rest of my life there will be a substantial group of people from both the left and right (more on the right because they are much less educated) that will believe in fiction as long as somebody takes the effort to make a good story of it.

HBO started an interesting show last week called "Years & Years" the authors of which also seem to feel this way.






The first episode ends with Trump nuking a Chinese island four days before he is scheduled to leave office.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> For a while, I held out that it would return to normalcy. I no longer believe this to be true. I think for the rest of my life there will be a substantial group of people from both the left and right (more on the right because they are much less educated) that will believe in fiction as long as somebody takes the effort to make a good story of it.
> 
> HBO started an interesting show last week called "Years & Years" the authors of which also seem to feel this way.
> 
> ...


YouTube alone has radicalized a sizable portion of the unfuckable young boys of this generation


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Kind of like the Clinton Foundation? you must be very upset about that. LOL


From Wiki:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinton_Foundation
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In March 2015, Reuters reported that the Clinton Health Access Initiative had failed to publish all of its donors, and to let the State Department review all of its donations from foreign governments after it was spun off from the Clinton Foundation in 2010.[89] In April 2015, _The New York Times_ reported that when Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State, the State Department had approved transactions that allowed Russian state-owned corporation Rosatom to take a majority stake in Uranium One,[90] whose chairman had donated to the Clinton Foundation.[91] The State Department "was one of nine government agencies, not to mention independent federal and state nuclear regulators, that had to sign off on the deal."[92] FactCheck.org decided there is "no evidence" that the donations influenced Clinton’s official actions or that she was involved in the State Department's decision to approve the deal,[93] and PolitiFact concluded that any "suggestion of a quid pro quo is unsubstantiated".[92]

*2015 State Department subpoena[edit]*
Main article: Clinton Foundation–State Department controversy
In February 2016, _The Washington Post_ reported that the United States Department of State issued a subpoena to the foundation in the fall of 2015. According to the report, the subpoena focused on "documents about the charity's projects that may have required approval from federal government during Hillary Clinton's term as secretary of state" and "also asked for records related to Huma Abedin, longtime Clinton aide who for six months in 2012 was employed simultaneously by the State Department, the foundation, Clinton's personal office, and a private consulting firm with ties to the Clintons."[94]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So it seems it is covered if there was anything illegal happening outside of her time as Secretary of State and Bill and her were not in office (unless cleared) is meaningless.

Trump on the other hand is still in office, has his kids running around using his office's power and influence to rake in everything they possibly can before pops ends up in jail or they all move in with Edward Snowden.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> For a while, I held out that it would return to normalcy. I no longer believe this to be true. I think for the rest of my life there will be a substantial group of people from both the left and right (more on the right because they are much less educated) that will believe in fiction as long as somebody takes the effort to make a good story of it.
> 
> HBO started an interesting show last week called "Years & Years" the authors of which also seem to feel this way.
> 
> ...


Don't worry man, the way I look at it is we are in good hands with millennials and younger generations, all of the rest of us are still dealing with playing with lead as kids. 

https://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/news/target.cfm?id=398

I figure everyone over the age of 35ish has at least a little bit of brain damage.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You stupid little nazi girl


lefties using "girl" as an attempt to demean or insult. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> lefties using "girl" as an attempt to demean or insult. LOL


You have a vagina


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She seems very confused. So you cannot be concerned with the mistreatment of others if you are wearing a watch over a certain value? Is that the point Pepe the frog is making that triggered her crying jag?
> 
> It doesn't even make sense.
> 
> ...


Both.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 26, 2019)

Women with brown genitalia? I’ve never seen a woman with brown genitalia. Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> lefties using "girl" as an attempt to demean or insult. LOL


WTF is wrong with you ?
You can’t believe any of this shit you post.
I mean really... lol


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Wow, that's compelling. I totally understand why it triggered you to post that here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 28, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357005


Do you march around mom's basement in a homemade Gestapo costume? The lightsaber is a nice touch. Western Civilization's saviour.

Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357010


You have a vagina


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You have a vagina


The 2 highest insults Buck can give, are being a Nazi, and being a female. LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The 2 highest insults Buck can give, are being a Nazi, and being a female. LOL


Female Nazis are the worst.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The 2 highest insults Buck can give, are being a Nazi, and being a female. LOL


Calling you a nazi is not an insult, it is an accurate label


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The 2 highest insults Buck can give, are being a Nazi, and being a female. LOL


Are you both or neither?


----------



## Varulv (Jun 28, 2019)

Golfing with migrant kids is ok, but playing soccer with migrant kids is not ok


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Golfing with migrant kids is ok, but playing soccer with migrant kids is not ok
> View attachment 4357294


Weird how liberals want people to be free and have choices isn’t it little nazi girl


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> lefties using "girl" as an attempt to demean or insult. LOL





Varulv said:


> Golfing with migrant kids is ok, but playing soccer with migrant kids is not ok
> View attachment 4357294



*Your idiotic whining is as flaccid and useless as trumps labia*.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 29, 2019)

There's probably a German word for that


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 29, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4357350
> *Your idiotic whining is as flaccid and useless as trumps labia*.View attachment 4357349


Someone should grab him by the pussy...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The 2 highest insults Buck can give, are being a Nazi, and being a female. LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 29, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4357542


QFT.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357548


How is weather in Moscow this day, comrade


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

I love it when a 74 year old man claps back at a 94 year old man


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Why didn’t you post your usual anti Semitic nazi tripe?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Why didn’t you post your usual anti Semitic nazi tripe?


I thought you were all about overcoming with love now? Why are you so hateful


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I thought you were all about overcoming with love now? Why are you so hateful


I want you to be the best little nazi girl that you can be and these lower tier memes do not match your usual nazi standards


----------



## Varulv (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 29, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357548





squarepush3r said:


> I thought you were all about overcoming with love now? Why are you so hateful





Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357899 View attachment 4357900


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Incel creature your ignorant beliefs are horrifying.


----------



## Varulv (Jun 29, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4357906
> 
> View attachment 4357905


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 30, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357908


Classy


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 30, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357908


 
Cracker, would you chip in to help cover vaginal rejuvenation surgery for trumps neck labia?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

of course they did bcoz we live in a post-apoctolyptic hellscape and i just srsly want to die v badly right now


_*https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/disturbing-texts-between-oregon-police-far-right-group-prompts-investigation-n972161*_


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4357899 View attachment 4357900


You can be politically incorrect without being a hateful cunt. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Incel creature your ignorant beliefs are horrifying.View attachment 4357907


Good! 
Maybe they won't reproduce.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

“Is this where your goons beat Otto Warmbier to death? No? What about here”


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 30, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> your ignorant beliefs are horrifying.


and which beliefs would those be?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> and which beliefs would those be?


The judeo bolshevism conspiracy theory that hitler also believed


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 30, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> The judeo bolshevism conspiracy theory that hitler also believed


oh, the one that I proved recently and no one was able to debunk?

Just because its something you do not like, does not mean its a "conspiracy theory"


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 30, 2019)

Memes are proof only to right wing idiots that never made it out of junior high school.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> oh, the one that I proved recently and no one was able to debunk?
> 
> Just because its something you do not like, does not mean its a "conspiracy theory"


It’s an unproven conspiracy theory that was popularized by hitler


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow, that’s bad. You should tell your senator


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 30, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s an unproven conspiracy theory that was popularized by hitler


Its not unproven, we historically know who the founding Bolshevik members were and their backgrounds. It is not some unknown mystery or anything like that.
Facts don't care about your feelings son


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not unproven, we historically know who the founding Bolshevik members were and their backgrounds. It is not some unknown mystery or anything like that.
> Facts don't care about your feelings son





goddamn, i literally cannot flip a forum page without running into another ben shapiro shit-for-brains-supporter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not unproven, we historically know who the founding Bolshevik members were and their backgrounds. It is not some unknown mystery or anything like that.
> Facts don't care about your feelings son


Hitlers little conspiracy theory, little nazi girl


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

pretty good odds he thinks a dad bod is just a bod that will never love you back


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not unproven, we historically know who the founding Bolshevik members were and their backgrounds. It is not some unknown mystery or anything like that.


Name them all and their parents and the synagogue they attended.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Name them all and their parents and the synagogue they attended.


Although officially Jews have never made up more than five percent of the country's total population,5 they played a highly disproportionate and probably decisive role in the infant Bolshevik regime, effectively dominating the Soviet government during its early years. Soviet historians, along with most of their colleagues in the West, for decades preferred to ignore this subject. The facts, though, cannot be denied.

With the notable exception of Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov), most of the leading Communists who took control of Russia in 1917-20 were Jews. Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) headed the Red Army and, for a time, was chief of Soviet foreign affairs. Yakov Sverdlov (Solomon) was both the Bolshevik party's executive secretary and -- as chairman of the Central Executive Committee -- head of the Soviet government. Grigori Zinoviev (Radomyslsky) headed the Communist International (Comintern), the central agency for spreading revolution in foreign countries. Other prominent Jews included press commissar Karl Radek (Sobelsohn), foreign affairs commissar Maxim Litvinov (Wallach), Lev Kamenev (Rosenfeld) and Moisei Uritsky.6

Lenin himself was of mostly Russian and Kalmuck ancestry, but he was also one-quarter Jewish. His maternal grandfather, Israel (Alexander) Blank, was a Ukrainian Jew who was later baptized into the Russian Orthodox Church.7

A thorough-going internationalist, Lenin viewed ethnic or cultural loyalties with contempt. He had little regard for his own countrymen. "An intelligent Russian," he once remarked, "is almost always a Jew or someone with Jewish blood in his veins."8


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 1, 2019)

Just because some pea-brained racist named Sean Davis spouts some crap that proves that he doesn't know squat ...

is no reason to REPEAT it!

What do you think that makes us think of you?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Just because some pea-brained racist named Sean Davis spouts some crap that proves that he doesn't know squat ...
> 
> is no reason to REPEAT it!
> 
> What do you think that makes us think of you?


still like you alot even though u have banned me lots of times.

srsly tho, i definitely deserved it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Since you are an idiot who keeps spouting off about preserving Western Culture, let me ask you something. Putin the other day stated that this Western Liberalism that has been the foundation of Western Culture for hundreds of years is obsolete.

His butt-boy Trump was asked a question as to whether he agreed with Putin and (Trump not knowing what Western Liberalism is) he answered in the affirmative but as if it referred to the "liberals" in San Francisco and Los Angeles.

So do you agree with Putin that authoritarianism and centralized power of the state is the right way to go? If so, doesn't that conflict with your love of Western Culture that built all those pretty, pretty buildings?

I would ask if you agreed with Trump but he failed to raise a cogent point so I will just ask you, how embarrassed does it make you that the piece of shit you support as the bastion and savior of Western Culture doesn't know what it is and could not describe it at gun point and, when it comes down to it, doesn't support it either?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since you are an idiot who keeps spouting off about preserving Western Culture, let me ask you something. Putin the other day stated that this Western Liberalism that has been the foundation of Western Culture for hundreds of years is obsolete.
> 
> His butt-boy Trump was asked a question as to whether he agreed with Putin and (Trump not knowing what Western Liberalism is) he answered in the affirmative but as if it referred to the "liberals" in San Francisco and Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


That's called a straw man argument. Yes, San Francisco and Los Angeles seem to be failing spectacularly on many levels, and are liberal cities in a liberal state. I'm sure you could speculate many different reasons for the cause of that, which would be a separate topic.

Looks like they identified the Portland Antifa "activist" who smashed a metal bar on the back of some guys head.









captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4358674


Imagine having complete freedom and free speech to call your president "An Authoritative Madman" without repercussions and thinking its real.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2019)

Poor misunderstood Nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> San Francisco and Los Angeles seem to be failing spectacularly on many levels


i'm sorry, are they not generating enough tax revenue to give to all the poor, drug-addled, crumbling, poorly educated red states where jobs have still not returned since the fucking recession a decade ago?








let me know when antifascists start getting life sentences for murdering people with their cars, like your side does.

every single extremist murder in 2018? right wing extremist like you.

every single one.

reported as spam btw


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> That's called a straw man argument. Yes, San Francisco and Los Angeles seem to be failing spectacularly on many levels, and are liberal cities in a liberal state. I'm sure you could speculate many different reasons for the cause of that, which would be a separate topic.
> 
> Looks like they identified the Portland Antifa "activist" who smashed a metal bar on the back of some guys head.
> 
> ...


Nope, not a straw man. Sorry to point out your embarrassment.

We all knew anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope, not a straw man. Sorry to point out your embarrassment.
> 
> We all knew anyway.


The way you quoted conald directly was a straw man


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> every single extremist murder in 2018? right wing extremist like you.


"Every right wing extremist crime in 2018 was commit by right wing extremists!! I am very smart also! Follow my blue check on Twitter!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> "Every right wing extremist crime in 2018 was commit by right wing extremists!! I am very smart also! Follow my blue check on Twitter!"


Every {extremist murder} in 2018 was committed by right wing extremists like you

Not left wing extremists, or Muslim extremists, or animal rights extremists

Right wing extremists like you, little nazi girl


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Every {extremist murder} in 2018 was committed by right wing extremists like you
> 
> Not left wing extremists, or Muslim extremists, or animal rights extremists
> 
> Right wing extremists like you, little nazi girl


You are extremely stupid. Does that make you an extremist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are extremely stupid. Does that make you an extremist?


Nope

If I spewed debunked nazi conspiracy theories like you though I would be

Little nazi girl


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are extremely stupid. Does that make you an extremist?



Well, Uncle Buck is much smarter than you are, so if he's stupid ...

what does that make you?


----------



## medviper (Jul 1, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4358219
> 
> Wow, that’s bad. You should tell your senator


----------



## medviper (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> That's called a straw man argument. Yes, San Francisco and Los Angeles seem to be failing spectacularly on many levels, and are liberal cities in a liberal state. I'm sure you could speculate many different reasons for the cause of that, which would be a separate topic.
> 
> Looks like they identified the Portland Antifa "activist" who smashed a metal bar on the back of some* skinheads* guys head.


this time they're not waiting for the skinheads & nazis to throw the first punch...or hop in their beaters to mow people down...


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Well, Uncle Buck is much smarter than you are, so if he's stupid ...
> 
> what does that make you?


Weren't you the one claiming Trump would be impeached by now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Weren't you the one claiming Trump would be impeached by now?


didn't your racist hero promise to build a wall and make mexico pay for it? three years later, not one inch of wall built, not one penny from mexico, kids dying in concentration camps, being told to drink out of toilets by nazi guards who laugh about the torture they inflict in their super secret facebook group

what about that great healthcare and everyone will be covered and it will be a fraction of the price and so easy? three years later, ten million have lost insurance and premiums have skyrocketed due to trump's idiotic sabotage

didn't he promise to eliminate the entre national debt too?instead he has sent the deficit to over a trillion dollars a year for as far as the eye can see.

what about that middle class tax cut he promised? or his promise to deport the legally immigrated refugees who came here? what about that press conference to deal with the way his illegal immigrant racist prostitute wife-for-pay came here?

seems like he is failing at every last thing he does

has north korea given up one single nuke? or are they still testing those nukes? i hear iran is back to enriching uranium now too. nothing we can do about it since we left the agreement we had with them.

at least his kids are locked by his side to help him deal with his rapidly deteriorating mental state. incoherent old geezer slurring words and having odd spasms and difficulty even walking. 

well, good luck with the impending charges SDNY has waiting for him the second he leaves office. remember how they announced that litany of felonies on his campaign manager the second after his mueller sentencing was complete?

so much winning. i bet you're sick and tired of all the winning


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't your racist hero promise to build a wall and make mexico pay for it? three years later, not one inch of wall built, not one penny from mexico, kids dying in concentration camps, being told to drink out of toilets by nazi guards who laugh about the torture they inflict in their super secret facebook group
> 
> what about that great healthcare and everyone will be covered and it will be a fraction of the price and so easy? three years later, ten million have lost insurance and premiums have skyrocketed due to trump's idiotic sabotage
> 
> ...


nice goalpost moving. Didn't you think Trump was a Putin agent at some point? Or do you still believe that lol I bet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> nice goalpost moving. Didn't you think Trump was a Putin agent at some point? Or do you still believe that lol I bet.


according to mueller, who you have cited as an authority on the subject, russian spies told don junior to have his daddy to tweet about wikileaks. 10 minutes later, he did. and the followed that up with 160+ mentions of wikileaks in the last month of his campaign.

his campaign manager shared internal polling data with russian spies, and then advised him to campaign in different places as a result of that information being used to target different populations with their russian disinformation campaign.

his campaign advisor coordinated the timing, release, and promotion of the materials russian spies stole from the clinton campaign and disseminated through russian owned wikileaks.

are you still trying your little nazi girl best to deny that trump is a russian puppet, only there illegitimately because he colluded with russia?

well good luck with that you stupid loser. let me know once you have convinced even one single person of your retarded lie


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> according to mueller, who you have cited as an authority on the subject, russian spies told don junior to have his daddy to tweet about wikileaks. 10 minutes later, he did. and the followed that up with 160+ mentions of wikileaks in the last month of his campaign.
> 
> his campaign manager shared internal polling data with russian spies, and then advised him to campaign in different places as a result of that information being used to target different populations with their russian disinformation campaign.
> 
> ...


I guess Mueller and the DOJ are also working for Putin 

Imagine watching so much fake news for 3+ years to be completely out of touch with reality and living in a delusion?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I guess Mueller and the DOJ are also working for Putin
> 
> Imagine watching so much fake news for 3+ years to be completely out of touch with reality and living in a delusion?


your denials are weaker than padaraper's ability to maintain an erection with women like you

i list all those facts about precisely how conlad colluded with russia and your response is just "chinese hoax! build a wall and mexico will pay!'

even you must know how pathetic you are


----------



## medviper (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Imagine watching so much fake news for 3+ years to be completely out of touch with reality and living in a delusion?


stay away from the britebarts,the info wars and stupid alt-right blogs...for your edification... 
whats the matter? do reputable news and information outlets hate you or something?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2019)

medviper said:


> stay away from the britebarts,the info wars and stupid alt-right blogs...for your edification...
> whats the matter? do reputable news and information outlets hate you or something?


Mueller report is already old news at this point. Sorry for your nothing burger, at most you have "Trump possibly or possibly did not obstruct the investigation, but we can't say for sure"

Or maybe the entire DOJ are also Russian assets!


----------



## Varulv (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Or maybe the entire DOJ are also Russian assets!


and that deep state conspiracy derangement psychosis isn't doing you much good either...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> That's called a straw man argument. Yes, San Francisco and Los Angeles seem to be failing spectacularly on many levels, and are liberal cities in a liberal state. I'm sure you could speculate many different reasons for the cause of that, which would be a separate topic.
> 
> Looks like they identified the Portland Antifa "activist" who smashed a metal bar on the back of some guys head.
> 
> ...


"Complete freedom", "imagine" rodent brained stooge, the meaning of these concepts is mostly unknown to you.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4358844


----------



## Varulv (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2019)

Varulv said:


> View attachment 4358855 View attachment 4358856


please do not spam our forum with pro-fascism


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Although officially Jews have never made up more than five percent of the country's total population


When you're opening statement is an excuse, you can skip the rest of the statement. But I'll go ahead and go through your bullshit one more time.




squarepush3r said:


> Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) headed the Red Army and, for a time, was chief of Soviet foreign affairs.


Wrong. He was never the "head of the Red Army". He did aid in a defense once that lasted all of 2 days in 1917, but that was about it. He was a foreign minister and political hack, but that was about it.

Although of the Jewish race his family never practiced Judaism. The entire reason he changed his name was in order to further remove himself from the Jewish moniker as he himself was a bit of an anti-Semite. So, really bad example on that front.
​


squarepush3r said:


> Yakov Sverdlov (Solomon) was both the Bolshevik party's executive secretary and -- as chairman of the Central Executive Committee -- head of the Soviet government.


LOL! Really? You really are thick as two short planks.

He was in office a grand total of 16 months. He was in fact dead 3 years before the Soviet Union was ever formed. So, sorry. He doesn't count when he was fucking dead less than a year-and-a-half after gaining office.



squarepush3r said:


> Grigori Zinoviev (Radomyslsky) headed the Communist International (Comintern), the central agency for spreading revolution in foreign countries.


Congratulations! You found *ONE*.



squarepush3r said:


> Other prominent Jews included press commissar Karl Radek (Sobelsohn), foreign affairs commissar Maxim Litvinov (Wallach), Lev Kamenev (Rosenfeld) and Moisei Uritsky.


Karl Radek was a writer. He was never allowed to be part of the Bolshevik regime. He left for Germany after the revolution having never once been an actual member of the Bolsheviks.

Maxim Litvinov was another anti-Semite self loather that didn't want to be a Jew. His original position only lasted not quite a year. He was then rehired for an 8 year stint in the 1930's. He was a non-factor in pretty much every way.

Lev Kamenev hated Trosky. That didn't really work out too well for him. He was another "didn't want to be a Jew" and never practiced Judaism. He was a non-factor and was given a token post for 3 years. He was ousted when he had a falling out with Stalin.

Moisei Uritsky was the head of the Secret Police for the city of Petrograd for 5 months in 1918. He died, ending his input. That's the grand sum of his membership in the Bolshevik leadership. Another non-factor.

So, lets go back and review what you said earlier:



squarepush3r said:


> lol. Basically the entire Bolshevik leadership was Jewish, even though Jews were very few in Russia and Ukraine (probably less than 5%). Even if you don't like it, that's just historical fact.


So, out of roughly 24,000 Bolsheviks in the leadership, you found exactly *ONE GUY* that was a practicing Jew.

So much for your "proof".


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You’re pretty fuckin warped.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4359343 View attachment 4359344 View attachment 4359345


Fitting. I mean his dad _*did*_ invent the cheeseburger.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Mueller report is already old news at this point. Sorry for your nothing burger, at most you have "Trump possibly or possibly did not obstruct the investigation, but we can't say for sure"


The Mueller report will become old news **after** the unredacted version has been released to the congressional oversight committee. 
What has been released so far is cherry picked w/no context -- by a biased idiot who also supports the person being investigated.


----------



## medviper (Jul 3, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> [/ATTACH]


if north korea can take it upon themselves to be custodial guardians of the whales & dolphins perhaps the japanese will use spam and seaweed as a culinary substitute?
these inhumane whale slaughters are akin to oceanic versions of canned hunts...just the thought of it turns my stomach.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 3, 2019)

The Chinese have ignored it the entire time, so Japan figures: what's the point?


----------



## medviper (Jul 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> The Chinese have ignored it the entire time, so Japan figures: what's the point?


they already have their hands full trying to keep the pandas & the yangtze river dolphin from going extinct.


----------



## medviper (Jul 3, 2019)

iceland & norway also backed out of the international whaling moratorium.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 3, 2019)

Fish supply the greatest percentage of the worlds protein that humans consume. The oceans fish stocks are crashing and the oceans are becoming more acidic. Ocean die offs and over fishing along with crop failures from climate change will leave billions starving, not a pretty picture of whats coming.


----------



## medviper (Jul 3, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Fish supply the greatest percentage of the worlds protein that humans consume. The oceans fish stocks are crashing and the oceans are becoming more acidic. Ocean die offs and over fishing along with crop failures from climate change will leave billions starving, not a pretty picture of whats coming.


i just cant fathom the lack of alarm, an i mean on a global scale that the oceans are becoming toxic at an accelerated pace.
most people probably believe it is a problem that'll eventually fix itself...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 3, 2019)

medviper said:


> i just cant fathom the lack of alarm, an i mean on a global scale that the oceans are becoming toxic at an accelerated pace.
> most people probably believe it is a problem that'll eventually fix itself...


It will fix itself. Humans will die off and stop polluting the planet. Eventually the planet will recover and things will start over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> It will fix itself. Humans will die off and stop polluting the planet. Eventually the planet will recover and things will start over.


Yep. 
Earth will shake us off like a bad case of fleas.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 3, 2019)

Utility monopolies have a greater effect than most of the issues this therad touches. Nobody ever talks about local politics (which are ubiquitous but still local) and how your electric company is in bed with your city council to limit the number of solar panels on your roof.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 3, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Fish supply the greatest percentage of the worlds protein that humans consume. The oceans fish stocks are crashing and the oceans are becoming more acidic. Ocean die offs and over fishing along with crop failures from climate change will leave billions starving, not a pretty picture of whats coming.





medviper said:


> i just cant fathom the lack of alarm, an i mean on a global scale that the oceans are becoming toxic at an accelerated pace.
> most people probably believe it is a problem that'll eventually fix itself...


doubt either of you are vegan, complaining about the environment and climate change


----------



## medviper (Jul 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> doubt either of you are vegan, complaining about the environment and climate change


doubt you were born with an assigned gender, you eunuch...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Is today your "screw your optics" day?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


0/1488


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


July 4 is a celebration of the victory of the Union over Confederate terrorist slavers and sex traffickers at Gettysburg.

The cartoon contaminates the honor of 365 thousand Union war dead by mixing the rebel dead with them. Union is paid in full. 

The South's 290,000 dead, like their Confederate currency has no value as they were fighting to for the worst of all causes. Their bill is yet to be paid. With interest due to vile treatment of black people for more than a hundred years after the signing of the deal Lee made with Grant at Appomattox Courthouse.

The right's obsession with Cortez is adorable.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2019)

@squarepush3r


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


I think Tony is speaking for me ...TO YOU !


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Agree with tony


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


>


If you don't support endless USA wars and involvement, you are a Russian puppet because NBC told me so!11!1!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2019)

lmao, watch her interview on George Snuffelupulous, 

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/05/19/tulsi_gabbard_article_linking_me_to_putin_apologists_is_fake_news.html

She sticks to the Russian propaganda party line:
1. Say fake news when asked about Russia
2. Don't say anything about the question is Russia 
3. Its America meddling that is the problem, that makes Russia's ok
4. Free Assange (from article sited in interview)
5. Need to fix relations with Russia 

All of these puppets flat out refuse to talk shit about Putin/Russia we saw it with Trump, Barr, and now Gabbard.






In this hearing, she is tossing smoke for Russia in a more direct manner. 

And on her Twitter she pulled the 'no collusion' nonsense, even though specifically Mueller said that 'collusion' was not a legal term and that with the obstruction by Trump, not enough evidence to convict was able to be found, not that there was NO evidence, nor that if he was not obstructed would there have been.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


 Nothing suspicious here. (LMAO)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, watch her interview on George Snuffelupulous,
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/05/19/tulsi_gabbard_article_linking_me_to_putin_apologists_is_fake_news.html
> 
> ...


It truly is amazing that the most right wing "Jews will not replace us" nuts feel that them suddenly touting Gabbard won't somehow draw the suspicion of the Berniebaby crowd. I think they are right. Anybody paying attention knows that the self-proclaimed Progressives don't give a shit about who says something if it suits their arguments. The Russians know. They have much better web habit analysis then I am privy to.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It truly is amazing that the most right wing "Jews will not replace us" nuts feel that them suddenly touting Gabbard won't somehow draw the suspicion of the Berniebaby crowd. I think they are right. Anybody paying attention knows that the self-proclaimed Progressives don't give a shit about who says something if it suits their arguments. The Russians know. They have much better web habit analysis then I am privy to.


lol took me a second to notice who you meant.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, watch her interview on George Snuffelupulous,
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/05/19/tulsi_gabbard_article_linking_me_to_putin_apologists_is_fake_news.html
> 
> ...


So Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama are also Russian agents. Rofl you people are bottom barrel stupid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> So Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama are also Russian agents. Rofl you people are bottom barrel stupid.


No, they never shared internal polling data with Russian spies or coordinated the release timing and promotion of stolen American material with Russian owned Wikileaks 

That was conald

You are one desperate little bitch


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


God wouldn’t let Moses enter the Promised Land. But He let him see the place and Moe noted there were people there already. So there’s that.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 9, 2019)

Now she’ll say it was always the Jews homeland. Before they were slaves. That’s why it’s just a short drive east of Egypt but took the Red Sea parting and a 40 year hike to find the place again. You betcha.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> So Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama are also Russian agents. Rofl you people are bottom barrel stupid.


Youre simple AF


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 9, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Youre simple AF


I’ll bet she’s close to 3 bills and sits around all day watching Fox News and listening to Rush and other assorted wackos. Her yard probably needs mowing to keep the weeds short and every dog she’s ever gotten has run away. Her mom had to tie a pork chop around her neck just to get the family dog to play with her.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 9, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I’ll bet she’s close to 3 bills and sits around all day watching Fox News and listening to Rush and other assorted wackos. Her yard probably needs mowing to keep the weeds short and every dog she’s ever gotten has run away. Her mom had to tie a pork chop around her neck just to get the family dog to play with her.


I get the picture


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 9, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I get the pictureView attachment 4362804


Lol. You got it.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 9, 2019)

Google up to fun again


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> up


Foreign language? Are you fucking stupid? Millions of better Americans than you have spoken other languages than English.

If you had a shred of decency you would be ashamed of yourself for posting such crap.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Vote el Republicans afuera....


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Vote el Republicans afuera....


Republikaner müssen raus!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Yeah, we all believe you after you got caught red handed posting doctored screenshots 2 minutes ago


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 10, 2019)

Word!


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jul 12, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Fun fact: Trump's tax cut was devised by, supported by and voted into law by the Republican majority in both houses and signed into law December 22, 2017.

So, yeah. Thank your beloved GOP for that.

You really should stop posting. Seriously. You have yet to get a single thing right.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 12, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


With dumbasses like you cheering on the worst of the frigging leeches. Dumbass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> God wouldn’t let Moses enter the Promised Land. But He let him see the place and Moe noted there were people there already. So there’s that.


God routinely gives his chosen people permission to ethnically cleanse their "promised land". 
Ever heard of Joshua? 

They then rewrite history to make it look like the original inhabitants were subhuman and deserved to be exterminated. 

Same shit, different day...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 15, 2019)

How was your weekend gang bang at the Klan rally?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## bundee1 (Jul 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Looks like Germany was the Mexico of Europe for about 100 years. I wonder why so many of them came here? Hmmm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


CHANGING DEMOGRAPHICS!!!!!!!

AUGH!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


so your saying we've always accepted immigrants from all countries without issue until they became brown skined?.....go it
Vote Republicans out


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Every one of your posts makes a clearer picture of the type of "man" you are. You have to be a misfit, anti-social rat of a man with stooped posture. You are an INCEL clearly.

For all intents and purposes, you are a little girl mentally. But if you were a real girl, you would have a chance to grow up and out of it.

You really are a sad example of what a human is. Any person with the gumption to cross the Southern border is a better person than you are.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 16, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Every one of your posts makes a clearer picture of the type of "man" you are. You have to be a misfit, anti-social rat of a man with stooped posture. You are an INCEL clearly.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, you are a little girl mentally. But if you were a real girl, you would have a chance to grow up and out of it.
> 
> You really are a sad example of what a human is. Any person with the gumption to cross the Southern border is a better person than you are.





hotrodharley said:


> What a dumb cunt you are. Fat, ugly and afraid.


You are fat diabetic boomers on insulin


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are fat diabetic boomers on insulin


I must have hit a nerve, rat child.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 16, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are fat diabetic boomers on insulin


Not fat, not diabetic, not stupid either, Fatass.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> You are fat diabetic boomers on insulin


Your imagination is as flaccid and wrong as the labia on trumps neck vagina.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 19, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>


Orange Man Bad, indeed


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Orange Man Bad, indeed


Awwww, did those four ladies trigger you, rat-child?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Awwww, did those four ladies trigger you, rat-child?


He’s against profanity (trump said goddamn twice), bigotry (trump led a “go back to Africa” chant), and insanity (trump told reporters he stopped the chant immediately, video shows he let it go on for 15 seconds)


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 19, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Awwww, did those four ladies trigger you, rat-child?


Look how they have assigned personality traits displayed by Trump every chance he gets. Profanity. Bigotry. Drawn by a dumbass and posted by an even dumber asshole.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> He’s against profanity (trump said goddamn twice), bigotry (trump led a “go back to Africa” chant), and insanity (trump told reporters he stopped the chant immediately, video shows he let it go on for 15 seconds)


Like the Hitler playbook the whole way. Accuse others of what you are guilty of. I’ll bet she never got over $2 from any one john. That’s with a 150% tip.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> He’s against profanity (trump said goddamn twice), bigotry (trump led a “go back to Africa” chant), and insanity (trump told reporters he stopped the chant immediately, video shows he let it go on for 15 seconds)


Trump fucks kids.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 19, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trump fucks kids.


And approves of others doing so.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Orange Man Bad, indeed


Imagine a hamhanded cartoon accusing others of trumps own crippling defects and failings. Novel Indeed


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Orange Man Bad, indeed


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2019)

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 19, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Orange Man Bad, indeed


timorously deflecting a little?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 19, 2019)

medviper said:


> timorously deflecting a little?


She thinks with her twat.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 20, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4367570


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


That is some powerful Vulcan logic, rat-child. Almost as good as your thread on Mueller's star witness (also known as "Close associate of Donald Trump" being a child molester.

How long before you go on a shooting spree? Have you spent a lot of time at shooting ranges to ensure that your stooped, rat-child frame won't throw your aim off?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 20, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That is some powerful Vulcan logic, rat-child. Almost as good as your thread on Mueller's star witness (also known as "Close associate of Donald Trump" being a child molester.
> 
> How long before you go on a shooting spree? Have you spent a lot of time at shooting ranges to ensure that your stooped, rat-child frame won't throw your aim off?


She’s probably way too fat to be moving quickly. Seismometers go off when she moves as it is.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 20, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> She’s probably way too fat to be moving quickly. Seismometers go off when she moves as it is.


It must be embarrassing to be 5'5 like you and get no respect and have to wear children's shoes.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> It must be embarrassing to be 5'5 like you and get no respect and have to wear children's shoes.


More inane bullshit from the dumbest bitch on here. Bet if you took a pic of your junk people would think you were at Arby’s.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 20, 2019)

Squarepush3rs daddy and boyfriend.


----------



## medviper (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Two thirds of our economy is in the 500~ counties hillary won 

Only a third is in the 2600 dumpy little small counties conald won

Think better


----------



## knucklehead bob (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> It must be embarrassing to be 5'5 like you and get no respect and have to wear children's shoes.


Seriously, the number of times that you have shown what a mental midget you are - well, its a wonder that you keep posting and a testament to your cluelessness.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 20, 2019)

medviper said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> It must be embarrassing to be 5'5 like you and get no respect and have to wear children's shoes.


For being from 2016 they pretty much nailed it, except they didn't realize the other 4 were the same troll.


----------



## medviper (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


phttt...FAILED AGAIN....


----------



## medviper (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


ISIS is stronger than ever and the market hasn’t gained a point in nearly two years. Nearly half of Americans can’t afford a $400 emergency 

Oh and trump started separating innocent children from their parents, locking them in concentration camps, and conveniently “losing” the kids, who are presumably being sex trafficked by kid fucker donald and his dozens of kid fucker buddies


----------



## medviper (Jul 20, 2019)

that is until trump will inevitably fuck that up too eventually...


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> It must be embarrassing to be 5'5 like you and get no respect and have to wear children's shoes.


That’s the best you got? Lol


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jul 20, 2019)

It’s more social than political but posted it anyway.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2019)

“The economy does better under democrats” - donald trump


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jul 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


True.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Notice the Asian kid is yellow though. The 1950s...


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 20, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> It must be embarrassing to be 5'5 like you and get no respect and have to wear children's shoes.


Says the woman who gets her clothes made at an upholstery shop. She doesn’t hang her panties out to dry because people think she’s making sails for a 3-master. She has fond memories of her childhood when her daddy lovingly called her his “Little Buffalo”.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Notice the Asian kid is yellow though. The 1950s...


Jaundice was rife in the 50s.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Notice the Asian kid is yellow though. The 1950s...


Color was cool in the 50's, (iphone) it communicated without additional art work, without it judging by the other figures the next option have been to add pig-tails and a straw-hat to the child in order to show a difference. This would have been the least racist graphic of the day.


Just adding perspective.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Color was cool in the 50's, (iphone) it communicated without additional art work, without it judging by the other figures the next option have been to add pig-tails and a straw-hat to the child in order to show a difference. This would have been the least racist graphic of the day.
> 
> 
> Just adding perspective.


And buck teeth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jul 21, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Jaundice was rife in the 50s.


Lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 21, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And buck teeth.


Don’t forget the thick glasses.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 21, 2019)

INCEL Rat-Child said:


>


Rat-child can't get laid.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 21, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rat-child can't get laid.


She can’t even give it away down on Broadway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2019)

Not true, she likes to be the center of attention at her Klan rape rallies, she prefers small misshapen penises the most.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 21, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> It’s more social than political but posted it anyway.


Oh no it’s political too. It’s damned sure political. Remember how concerned Trump and Pompeo and Bolton were regarding the horrible human rights abuses being perpetrated in Venezuela? Ready to rush in to alleviate their suffering as they overthrew Maduro and . . . nothing. Heard of Venezuela lately? Africa where large numbers of people truly are terrorized by much smaller groups of militants. Rape, kidnapping, murder. Hear anyone in this country ever say anything about helping the poor mofos? You won’t either because it’s not politically advantageous. Hell most of the wealthy would probably love all people of color to go back where they or their ancestors started out. Just leave enough for domestics m’kay? Pedro the yard man isn’t hurting anyone. Right? Neither is Josefa the maid. No self respecting white wants those jobs.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 21, 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1149825022158155776

https://twitter.com/i/status/1152263960302895104


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4367965


Autographing bibles with the same hand that signed checks to pay off a pornstar. Amen?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 22, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4368439


Now there's the Real *Trump Derangement Syndrome*...
Orange Man God!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4368439


Did that really happen or do you have to make stuff up to feel better about that loser


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Now there's the Real *Trump Derangement Syndrome*...
> Orange Man God!


The guy who doesn’t (can’t?) read and thinks climate science is a Chinese hoax imaginarily cured cancer and democrats were imaginarily mad about this

Yeah, we’re the delusional ones alright


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 22, 2019)

He warned us about Windmill Cancer and let us say "Merry Christmas!", again! He is a great Leader.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> He warned us about Windmill Cancer and let us say "Merry Christmas!", again! He is a great Leader.


I guess he does stand a shot at curing windmill cancer


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 22, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4368439


What a fucking dick this poster is. And supposedly a female. If so another one that requires a D8 to drag her ass up on a low boy. Weighed at the truck stop.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 22, 2019)

Trump cures cancer, lol.... he is cancer


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Trump cures cancer, lol.... he is cancer


trump curing cancer


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> trump curing cancer


I’d pay to witness this. Hope it’s recorded from different angles and special slo mo cams.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Suck my space penis


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Suck my space penis


She is dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 23, 2019)

I do not trust the politicians.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


You really are the dumbest person I am aware of. Does Trump make you feel like a man despite your skinny, wasted body, stooped posture, non-existent social skills and inability to form a relationship with a member of society?


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 23, 2019)

I love how Trump supporters have to *CREATE* fictitious outrage to defend him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I love how Trump supporters have to *CREATE* fictitious outrage to defend him.


It's easy to do and they are easy to fool. Great bang for the ruble.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Did that really happen or do you have to make stuff up to feel better about that loser


You.missed the point...bummer
Unc, Im too poor to be a republican and too smart to be a democrat. 
Before you assume or ask ill just put that there^


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> You.missed the point...bummer
> Unc, Im too poor to be a republican and too smart to be a democrat.
> Before you assume or ask ill just put that there^


I was a lifetime Republican till I realized I was voting against my own American values
I'll just leave this right here ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was a lifetime Republican till I realized I was voting against my own American values
> I'll just leave this right here ...


Me too! 
It's rare when people switch sides. 
Hell I even voted for Ross Perot!


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hell I even voted for Ross Perot!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> You.missed the point...bummer
> Unc, Im too poor to be a republican and too smart to be a democrat.
> Before you assume or ask ill just put that there^


Actually your lack of college education makes you more likely to be a trumptard, which it appears you have become

Sad but not unpredictable


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Actually your lack of college education makes you more likely to be a trumptard, which it appears you have become
> 
> Sad but not unpredictable


Some of the smartest people I know never went to college. But they were mentally prepared to teach themselves and learn from it. The one you quoted is not one of those people. Ever ask yourself what became of oafs and all the village idiots? We found some here for sure.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Actually your lack of college education makes you more likely to be a trumptard, which it appears you have become
> 
> Sad but not unpredictable






A very easy category to click on Facebook. Its crazy to think about how if a government can figure out who is likely to be recruited, why couldn't a country figure out which TO recruit.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Actually your lack of college education makes you more likely to be a trumptard, which it appears you have become
> 
> Sad but not unpredictable


If college education means sitting at home drinking all day and letting the wifey bring home the bacon count me out.
Did you really go to college to become a carpenter?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4368850


They made a cartoon version of you awwww


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> They made a cartoon version of you awwww
> View attachment 4368858


Oh ha ha ha, you fucking ugly tub of lard. You got the glasses right, fat ass. Nothing else though. Try again, chubs. Awww.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Oh ha ha ha, you fucking ugly tub of lard. You got the glasses right, fat ass. Nothing else though. Try again, chubs.


Want to swap pics fatty?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> If college education means sitting at home drinking all day and letting the wifey bring home the bacon count me out.
> Did you really go to college to become a carpenter?


Registered Nurse actually. Used my GI Bill from the US Marine Corps. How about you, gutless? Hook up with a good pimp before everything started sagging?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Registered Nurse actually. Used my GI Bill from the US Marine Corps. How about you, gutless? Hook up with a good pimp before everything started sagging?


Toche. I wont argue with you. I see you all day insulting everyone because you waste your retirement fused to a desk chair. You are a sad soul bud. I feel sorry for you...kinda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> If college education means sitting at home drinking all day and letting the wifey bring home the bacon count me out.
> Did you really go to college to become a carpenter?


I make more than my wife and you’re too lazy to water your own plants


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I make more than my wife and you’re too lazy to water your own plants


No you dont. My plants are fine. Not sure where you pulled that bit from lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Toche. I wont argue with you. I see you all day insulting everyone because you waste your retirement fused to a desk chair. You are a sad soul bud. I feel sorry for you...kinda.


Don’t, fat ass. I live in the most beautiful state in the country. Grow killer bud legally. Odd you mention time I’m on which you obviously have time to pay attention to. Go on a diet if you want to help the country and take a healthy shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> No you dont. My plants are fine. Not sure where you pulled that bit from lol


Yes I do

You hired someone to do your transplants and clones and watering because you’re too lazy to and growing is your only work. 

Get a job and pay some taxes oaf


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lmao the fat guy is mad watch out everyone. That made no sense farhogharley


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Lmao the fat guy is mad watch out everyone. That made no sense farhogharley


You still living in a camper? Or have you upgraded to a tent?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Yes I do
> 
> You hired someone to do your transplants and clones and watering because you’re too lazy to and growing is your only work.
> 
> Get a job and pay some taxes oaf


No i hire people to help because they need money and want to learn to grow. Nice try again.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You still living in a camper? Or have you upgraded to a tent?


I lived in a camper for 9 months ..bought the property i lived on. Paid in full. And built a house on it. I did buy goats because i was too lazy to mow 45 acres


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 23, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was a lifetime Republican till I realized I was voting against my own American values


which values are those?


hotrodharley said:


> Registered Nurse actually.


lol figures you were a woman/tranny


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> which values are those?
> 
> lol figures you were a woman/tranny


Nurse describes a profession and not a gender you retard. 

With republicans like you is it any wonder educated whites have left the party?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Nurse


I guess after years of sucking dick in the military, he just got a taste for dressing up like a woman and doing female roles and stuck with it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> which values are those?


Morals communist don't have them ...Trump supporters crying to end political correctness...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I guess after years of sucking dick in the military, he just got a taste for dressing up like a woman and doing female roles and stuck with it.


Just because you’re too dumb to earn a degree in nursing doesn’t mean all men are

Congrats on driving all the educated whites out of your party. Relying more heavily on a vanishing demographic of uneducated white males is smart thinking


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Just because you’re too dumb to earn a degree in nursing doesn’t mean all men are
> 
> Congrats on driving all the educated whites out of your party. Relying more heavily on a vanishing demographic of uneducated white males is smart thinking


Other only chance to meet a male , other than RobRoy


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> I guess after years of sucking dick in the military, he just got a taste for dressing up like a woman and doing female roles and stuck with it.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 23, 2019)

More white supremacists at work on Twitter


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Want to swap pics fatty?


You bet!! Message me with a real one.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Toche. I wont argue with you. I see you all day insulting everyone because you waste your retirement fused to a desk chair. You are a sad soul bud. I feel sorry for you...kinda.


You’re sure a fucking snowflake for a Diabolical 666 type. All you badasses as wimpy and touchy?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

[


squarepush3r said:


> I guess after years of sucking dick in the military, he just got a taste for dressing up like a woman and doing female roles and stuck with it.


Marines don’t have medical. Again your dumb fucking mouth running about shit you have zero clue about.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> More white supremacists at work on Twitter


Who even reads the shit you post? You are shit so you post shit. Maybe that other supposed female tub of guts will like this crap.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

Squareass believes a nurse fulfills female roles. Wrong profession first off since women are extremely late to the game. But this pig would have you believe she’s an open minded female. She’s a tramp. Willing to be assigned scut work because she was born with a pussy. And if she doesn’t mean it for her (because she’s so special) she means it for other women. Lesser women than her. I’d hate to be one of the whelps this bitch gave birth too.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Just because you’re too dumb to earn a degree in nursing doesn’t mean all men are
> 
> Congrats on driving all the educated whites out of your party. Relying more heavily on a vanishing demographic of uneducated white males is smart thinking


She’s too fat, lazy and useless. They wouldn’t admit her to a program. You have to be with it mentally and physically all the way. She’d never cut it. She’d be a first semester goner.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Your party exists solely to lie and coddle nazi balls it seems

Remind me, did dozens of kids die in Obama’s non existent concentration camps like is happening under trump?

All lives matter! They have a heartbeat!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Your party exists solely to lie and coddle nazi balls it seems
> 
> Remind me, did dozens of kids die in Obama’s non existent concentration camps like is happening under trump?
> 
> All lives matter! They have a heartbeat!


Obama deported more illegal aliens than Drumpt. Also, I don't have a party. I have something called a brain instead.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 24, 2019)

Birtherism meme by guy who says he has brain instead of party, read all about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama deported more illegal aliens than Drumpt. Also, I don't have a party. I have something called a brain instead.


Donald drumpf


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 24, 2019)

Remember when Donald Trump was his own spokesman in a phone call with Forbes Magazine?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama deported more illegal aliens than Drumpt. Also, I don't have a party. I have something called a brain instead.


Actually you have shit for brains.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

abandonconflict said:


> Birtherism meme by guy who says he has brain instead of party, read all about it.


Its not a birther meme, this was the name Barack used when he was being raised in Indonesia.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not a birther meme, this was the name Barack used when he was being raised in Indonesia.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not a birther meme


Yes, it is Birtherism. Do you know what that suffix means? I know you are intellectually challenged, which is why you post shit tier memes and nobody likes you, but that doesn't stop you from coming back.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

abandonconflict said:


> Yes, it is Birtherism. Do you know what that suffix means? I know you are intellectually challenged, which is why you post shit tier memes and nobody likes you, but that doesn't stop you from coming back.


Do you believe, or not believe that Obama lived in Indonesia from age 4-10 ?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Do you believe, or not believe that Obama lived in Indonesia from age 4-10 ?


So what if he did? You never go anywhere because California requires an oversized permit for you. Even on back roads.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> So what if he did? You never go anywhere because California requires an oversized permit for you. Even on back roads.


try to use that big brain of yours and track the conversation


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4369317


Mormons are persistent. 
Every couple of years, a fresh set of missionaries arrives to "patrol" my neighborhood.


----------



## travisw (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Obama deported more illegal aliens than Drumpt. Also, I don't have a party. I have something called a brain instead.


If you have a brain, why not use it?

Elizabeth Warren used to be Liz Herring. She was born Elizabeth Herring and got married to Jim Warren. Women often adopt the surname of their spouse

Kamala Harris has never been Maya Harrison. She has a sister named Maya. They aren't the same person

Bill was born to Warren Wilhelm and Maria Angela de Blasio, and his birth name was Warren Wilhelm Jr. after his father. Hang on to your brain for a second here, because this is going to flip your lid. Often when a child is named after a parent, the child is given a nickname because when mom screams, Warren, both father and son think she's calling them.

“Bill” was his childhood nickname, and after his parents divorced, he legally changed his name to Warren de Blasio-Wilhelm in 1983, and then to Bill de Blasio in 2001.

Kirsten got married. Women sometimes do this. Tina was a nickname because her brother struggled to say Kirstem.

Elmi (not “Esmi”) is the surname of a British citizen whom Omar married.

Obama's birth certificate lists his name as Barack Obama. Unless you're some piece of shit birther, that's typically good enough for most folks.


You said you don't have a party. If you have a list of Republicans names that changed after they got married, that you posted somewhere else, link it and I'll help you figure that out too.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> try to use that big brain of yours and track the conversation


I know your argument, fat ass. It’s far from new. Where were you when this all was going down and was your head ever out of your fat ass? You are one stupid tool. What does it matter? His birth certificate valid although you know better. Right? What a dumb cunt barking like a dog.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)

You people hoping to educate this halfwit have your work cut out for you. Take a lunch.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I know your argument, fat ass. It’s far from new. Where were you when this all was going down and was your head ever out of your fat ass? You are one stupid tool. What does it matter? His birth certificate valid although you know better. Right? What a dumb cunt barking like a dog.


The only people arguing about his birth certificate here are people who are trying to throw a red herring and make a strawman. I said Obama lived in Indonesia and used a different name during his childhood. Anyone care to refute that?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The only people arguing about his birth certificate here are people who are trying to throw a red herring and make a strawman. I said Obama lived in Indonesia and used a different name during his childhood. Anyone care to refute that?


Again so what?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The only people arguing about his birth certificate here are people who are trying to throw a red herring and make a strawman. I said Obama lived in Indonesia and used a different name during his childhood. Anyone care to refute that?









Bernie supporters were also being amped up by bots and I'm sure you had some crazy lady standing up to hate by being stupid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not a birther meme, this was the name Barack used when he was being raised in Indonesia.


Obama did not separate kids from their parents, throw them in concentration camps for indefinite detention, deny them soap and toothbrushes, and watch dozens of them die

That was trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> The only people arguing about his birth certificate here are people who are trying to throw a red herring and make a strawman. I said Obama lived in Indonesia and used a different name during his childhood. Anyone care to refute that?


Remember when trump said neo nazis are very fine people and told a group of Jews that they wouldn’t like him because they couldn’t control him with their money?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Remember when trump said neo nazis are very fine people and told a group of Jews that they wouldn’t like him because they couldn’t control him with their money?


And remember when trump said that a federal judge couldn't do his job -- simply because he's Hispanic?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Remember when trump said neo nazis are very fine people and told a group of Jews that they wouldn’t like him because they couldn’t control him with their money?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Was it anti Semitic when trump told s group of Jews that they wouldn’t like him because they couldn’t control him with their money?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Was it anti Semitic when trump told s group of Jews that they wouldn’t like him because they couldn’t control him with their money?


_While running for office, Trump closed out his campaign with a dog-whistle to anti-Semites about a group of Jews who make up the “global power structure that is responsible for the economic decisions that have robbed our working class, stripped our country of its wealth and put that money into the pockets of a handful of large corporations and political entities.” But on Wednesday, the president insisted he’s super committed to stamping out anti-Semitism in a tweet that was 100 percent sincere and not at all politically motivated:
_
Well, do you believe *it is *antisemitic to say there is a "Global Power Structure that strips wealth and puts it into pockets of elites/corporations"?
If you say yes, then you claim that Global Wealth/Ruling structure is somewhat Jewish, and these people are pulling the strings therefore criticizing it is antisemitic. 
If you say no, then Global Wealth/Ruling structure is not Jewish, so criticizing it not antisemitic.
_
*



2. Donald Trump may not have a Jewish problem, but he’s developing an Israel problem*

The real estate billionaire said he wasn’t likely to get support from the RJC crowd — because he was too rich to be bought.


“I know why you’re not going to support me. You’re not going to support me because I don’t want your money,” he said.


He also complimented the room, saying the negotiating skills of anyone in it outclassed Team Obama after the Iran nuclear deal.


“This room negotiates deals,” he said. “Perhaps more than any room I’ve ever spoken to.”


Was he invoking Jewish stereotypes? The National Jewish Democratic Council thinks so: “Donald Trump has been remarkably offensive throughout his candidacy, but to make these sorts of remarks before a Jewish audience is a new level of outrageousness,” it said in a statement.


Not so fast, cautioned the *Anti-Defamation League’s Jonathan Greenblatt: “After having carefully reviewed the speech, we do not believe that it was Donald Trump’s intention to evoke anti-Semitic stereotypes. He has made similar comments about spending his own money on the campaign, and not asking for money from donors, to many other groups.”*


The full passage tilts toward Greenblatt’s take — Trump, describing a culture of politicians bought and sold by rich people, said, “I understand, hey five months ago I was with you.”


“In this case he is speaking to a group of Jewish Republicans, a significant portion of whom are business people,” Greenblatt said.


Trump’s bigger problem with this crowd — which laughed appreciatively, at least according to the C-Span audio, at his remarks about their business savvy — is with his Israel posture. Trump the dealmaker’s refusal to reveal his hand does not sit well with a crowd that wants to hear clearcut pro-Israel positions up front.


He was booed for not pledging to recognize a unified Jerusalem as Israel’s capital, saying that to do so would compromise him as a peace broker.


He also said not to have high expectations of a peace deal: “I don’t know that Israel has the commitment to make it, and I don’t know that the other side has the commitment to make it.”


Like Carson, Trump is tone deaf here to conservative pro-Israel political correctness, which assumes that of course Israel and its prime minister want a deal, it is only the Palestinians who are bloody-minded.

_
About your second point, the ADL already stated that they don't think Trump was being antisemitic. If you do think it is antisemitic, then somehow saying you don't want money from a group is antisemitic?

You are just incoherent Buck. Which one is it?


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> _While running for office, Trump closed out his campaign with a dog-whistle to anti-Semites about a group of Jews who make up the “global power structure that is responsible for the economic decisions that have robbed our working class, stripped our country of its wealth and put that money into the pockets of a handful of large corporations and political entities.” But on Wednesday, the president insisted he’s super committed to stamping out anti-Semitism in a tweet that was 100 percent sincere and not at all politically motivated:
> _
> Well, do you believe *it is *antisemitic to say there is a "Global Power Structure that strips wealth and puts it into pockets of elites/corporations"?
> If you say yes, then you claim that Global Wealth/Ruling structure is somewhat Jewish, and these people are pulling the strings therefore criticizing it is antisemitic.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> _While running for office, Trump closed out his campaign with a dog-whistle to anti-Semites about a group of Jews who make up the “global power structure that is responsible for the economic decisions that have robbed our working class, stripped our country of its wealth and put that money into the pockets of a handful of large corporations and political entities.” But on Wednesday, the president insisted he’s super committed to stamping out anti-Semitism in a tweet that was 100 percent sincere and not at all politically motivated:
> _
> Well, do you believe *it is *antisemitic to say there is a "Global Power Structure that strips wealth and puts it into pockets of elites/corporations"?
> If you say yes, then you claim that Global Wealth/Ruling structure is somewhat Jewish, and these people are pulling the strings therefore criticizing it is antisemitic.
> ...


Thanks for reminding me that his 2016 rhetoric was indecipherable from hitlers rhetoric

Was it anti Semitic when he said he only wants short guys wearing yarmulkes to handle his money?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> View attachment 4369363
> View attachment 4369365





UncleBuck said:


> Thanks for reminding me that his 2016 rhetoric was indecipherable from hitlers rhetoric
> 
> Was it anti Semitic when he said he only wants short guys wearing yarmulkes to handle his money?


Nice dodges from both of you. Are either of you able to respond coherently to my post and questions that I asked? If not, I will just assume you are withdrawing your claim.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Nice dodges from both of you. Are either of you able to respond coherently to my post and questions that I asked? If not, I will just assume you are withdrawing your claim.


Stop trying sound intelligent. All of your other post are usually illustrated, so stop it. By the way, I’m trying to figure out when did racist start caring about Jewish people. Aren’t they on your list of groups that you hate? Yeeeessss, they are. The fucken reason Trump is on their nuts is because it makes his religious-right, Jim Jones kool-aid drinkers happy. You’re so stupid. Before this Muller testimony, it was already know that he wasn’t gonna speak on the dossier.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Nice dodges from both of you. Are either of you able to respond coherently to my post and questions that I asked? If not, I will just assume you are withdrawing your claim.


Your post was s copy and paste

Trump is an anti Semite who fucks kids

He called neo nazis very fine people after they murdered a girl. They also made sure to march past a synagogue just as services were getting out


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Stop trying sound intelligent. All of your other post are usually illustrated, so stop it. By the way, I’m trying to figure out when did racist start caring about Jewish people. Aren’t they on your list of groups that you hate? Yeeeessss, they are. The fucken reason Trump is on their nuts is because it makes his religious-right, Jim Jones kool-aid drinkers happy. You’re so stupid. Before this Muller testimony, it was already know that he wasn’t gonna speak on the dossier.


nice dodge. A+ skills

Didn't you know? The very wise and intellignt Uncle Buck explained it the other day, white supremacists love Jews and Israel because of some bible prophecy. So there you have it, white supremacist love and support Jews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> nice dodge. A+ skills
> 
> Didn't you know? The very wise and intellignt Uncle Buck explained it the other day, white supremacists love Jews and Israel because of some bible prophecy. So there you have it, white supremacist love and support Jews.


Is that actually what I said or are you lying?

Did trump ever sexualize 10 year old girls, his infant daughter, or brag about walking in on underage girls in their dressing rooms?

Did trump ever brag about how he sexually assaults women?


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Is that actually what I said or are you lying?


why don't you just explain what you mean in your own words so there is no confusion?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> why don't you just explain what you mean in your own words so there is no confusion?


Why don’t you just copy and paste the quote like the good little copy and paste bitch you are?

Oh I know why it’s because you’re lying. Like usual

Stick with doctored screenshots you dumb bitch


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 24, 2019)

That Birtherism meme though...

He clearly doesn't need a brain since he has a Grand Old Party.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


There there. What else did he do to you, weird little Girl? So you did a search for pedophilia children’s books?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Ivanka wrote that same book

Epstein’s son testified under oath that trump was on Epstein’s plane


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 25, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> There there. What else did he do to you, weird little Girl? So you did a search for pedophilia children’s books?





UncleBuck said:


> Ivanka wrote that same book
> 
> Epstein’s son testified under oath that trump was on Epstein’s plane


Here is Bucko's quote, since he won't actually state his position so I had to look it up from last week.



UncleBuck said:


> israel and the rapture and the second coming is a fairy tale that is very important to you white supremacists.


So there you have it, white supremacists support Israel and the Jews because of bible scripture and something about the rapture. Thanks for the education Buck about how white supremacists support Jews. You seem like a very coherent person.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Here is Bucko's quote, since he won't actually state his position so I had to look it up from last week.
> 
> 
> So there you have it, white supremacists support Israel and the Jews because of bible scripture and something about the rapture. Thanks for the education Buck about how white supremacists support Jews. You seem like a very coherent person.


Something about the rapture? You mean to tell me that you don’t follow the Bible like your false prophet, Trump. Trump and the Evangelicals would not approve of a little sinner girl amongst their mist.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 25, 2019)

From the transcript from the Fucker Carlson show on Fix News. Your Prez. He’s got dementia of some type. Possibly from syphilis that went untreated.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Stop trying sound intelligent. All of your other post are usually illustrated, so stop it. By the way, I’m trying to figure out when did racist start caring about Jewish people. Aren’t they on your list of groups that you hate? Yeeeessss, they are. The fucken reason Trump is on their nuts is because it makes his religious-right, Jim Jones kool-aid drinkers happy. You’re so stupid. Before this Muller testimony, it was already know that he wasn’t gonna speak on the dossier.


He needed a new minority to claim 'liberals' hated on because if Joe Biden wins he can't play the liberals are racist towards 'white guys' card. He needs something to use to deflect racist calls on his supporters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Here is Bucko's quote, since he won't actually state his position so I had to look it up from last week.
> 
> 
> So there you have it, white supremacists support Israel and the Jews because of bible scripture and something about the rapture. Thanks for the education Buck about how white supremacists support Jews. You seem like a very coherent person.


Maybe your windmill cancer is keeping you from understanding what I wrote


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't remember 2 headed bald eagles clutching golf clubs when Obama was at far right rallies.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 25, 2019)

And it says 45 is a puppet in Spanish. Lol


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 25, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> I don't remember 2 headed bald eagles clutching golf clubs when Obama was at far right rallies.


Golf clubs in one talon and cash in the other, and on top of the the Russian coat of arms added. Awesome.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> View attachment 4369639
> And it says 45 is a puppet in Spanish. Lol


i wonder why he doesn't do the 'overbite' anymore when it worked so well here..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4369547
> 
> From the transcript from the Fucker Carlson show on Fix News. Your Prez. He’s got dementia of some type. Possibly from syphilis that went untreated.


we've become numb to it- he's been like this..just for kicks..stop what you're doing and listen to what he really says some time. it's mind boggling.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 25, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> we've become numb to it- he's been like this..just for kicks..stop what you're doing and listen to what he really says some time. it's mind boggling.


I know. The stupidity is fucking overwhelming. He’s a dementia patient if ever there was one and only a fucking idiot would vote for him. He’s ignorant, unskilled, lacking in all the social graces. Basically a pig in a poorly cut but expensive Chinese silk suit.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2019)

Still got my Obamacare and a free line of sight from my ranch in TX into Mexico! 

Daddy hasn't worked his coal job since 1952. 

#SquarePeg


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 25, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Still got my Obamacare and a free line of sight from my ranch in TX into Mexico!
> 
> Daddy hasn't worked his coal job since 1952.
> 
> #SquarePeg


what point are you trying to make ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> what point are you trying to make ?


Mexico hasn’t paid for the wall. Not a single inch of wall has been built

Conalds main campaign promise was fake news

Cuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Maybe you can lock that kid in a cage for an indefinite detention after separating her from her parents. You can deprive her of soap and a toothbrush and make her sleep on a concrete floor then let her die. 

But she has a heartbeat!

Cuck


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> what point are you trying to make ?


of course.

your meme said that "can anyone tell me what the Dems are doing" and I replied with all the accomplishments of the Repubs since Trumfp took office. how many votes by the GOP to repeal ACA during Obama's term? do you happen to know? 

you up to speed now?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 25, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> of course.
> 
> your meme said that "can anyone tell me what the Dems are doing" and I replied with all the accomplishments of the Repubs since Trumfp took office. how many votes by the GOP to repeal ACA during Obama's term? do you happen to know?
> 
> you up to speed now?


She’s Googling now.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


And Daddy Trump had a first class ticket all the way.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 25, 2019)

The guy did this in 2016. He was very surprised to see it behind Trump. Check the hammer and sickles on the shield. Cash in one set of talons and golf clubs in the other. “45 is a Puppet” in Spanish. Lol. What a dork.

Add: some sharp wit should superimpose the pic of him hugging the flag over this. I’d buy the shirt with that on it.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Conalds main campaign promise was fake news


Thats not the definition of "fake news" by any means.

It just means he didn't delivery on a campaign promise. Fake News would be if media outlets claimed the wall was actually built, but in reality it wasn't.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Thats not the definition of "fake news" by any means.
> 
> It just means he didn't delivery on a campaign promise. Fake News would be if media outlets claimed the wall was actually built, but in reality it wasn't.


what wall?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 25, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4369783
> The guy did this in 2016. He was very surprised to see it behind Trump. Check the hammer and sickles on the shield. Cash in one set of talons and golf clubs in the other. “45 is a Puppet” in Spanish. Lol. What a dork.
> 
> Add: some sharp wit should superimpose the pic of him hugging the flag over this. I’d buy the shirt with that on it.


I'd like a shirt with just the seal. That's clever. So the culprit had the real presidential seal projected on screen when Trump walked on stage and changed it at some point to the parody seal. That's awesome, lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Fake News would be if media outlets claimed the wall was actually built, but in reality it wasn't.


Trump has been claiming that the wall is being built but in reality it isn't


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Thats not the definition of "fake news" by any means.
> 
> It just means he didn't delivery on a campaign promise. *Fake News would be if TRUMPY claimed the wall was actually built, but in reality it wasn't.*


adjusted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> I'd like a shirt with just the seal. That's clever. So the culprit had the real presidential seal projected on screen when Trump walked on stage and changed it at some point to the parody seal. That's awesome, lol.


just google an image of the seal on your phone and take to a t-shirt/mug kiosk at the mall..they digitally re-create on anything you wish in minutes!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> just google an image of the seal on your phone and take to a t-shirt/mug kiosk at the mall..they digitally re-create on anything you wish in minutes!


Or you could not do it the way that is causing so much tension with China and buy it form the guy who came up with it.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> what point are you trying to make ?


You’re stupid.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4369783
> The guy did this in 2016. He was very surprised to see it behind Trump. Check the hammer and sickles on the shield. Cash in one set of talons and golf clubs in the other. “45 is a Puppet” in Spanish. Lol. What a dork.
> 
> Add: some sharp wit should superimpose the pic of him hugging the flag over this. I’d buy the shirt with that on it.


So would I. Lol


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

8


squarepush3r said:


> what point are you trying to make ?


i went back on your post history in RIU and Breitbart might be more to your liking. Yeah we post in the political section of RIU but I and others here make post contributions pertaining to growing also. You probably couldn’t get a plant out of veg without frying the shit out of it and more than likely never touched a plant. You’re a troll, plain and simple. You have no real use here other than being a troll punching bag.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2019)

My little girls....


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4370075
> 
> My little girls....


nice bro.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> nice bro.


Thanks man, I felt like I better put up or shut up and show that I am not just a political troll eventually.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Or you could not do it the way that is causing so much tension with China and buy it form the guy who came up with it.


i don't give a flying fvck about 'Gina.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Thanks man, I felt like I better put up or shut up and show that I am not just a political troll eventually.


I see most you guys post in grow threads and respect you guys experience and abilities.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4370075
> 
> My little girls....


Lil girls eh? "She ain't exactly small"


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 26, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> 8
> 
> i went back on your post history in RIU and Breitbart might be more to your liking. Yeah we post in the political section of RIU but I and others here make post contributions pertaining to growing also. You probably couldn’t get a plant out of veg without frying the shit out of it and more than likely never touched a plant. You’re a troll, plain and simple. You have no real use here other than being a troll punching bag.


What flavor does UncleBucks dick have?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> What flavor does UncleBucks dick have?


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> What flavor does UncleBucks dick have?


Lol, you sound like someone who needs a good dicking, that’s your problem, little weirdo. But I forgot, Republicans aren’t fucking anymore, that why the white population is shrinking. They should do more fucking and less hating on other races. Good luck finding someone crazy enough to fuck your dumb ass.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2019)

This is ironic in various ways.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 4370235


Post quotes that support your propaganda


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 26, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> View attachment 4370235


He’s black so stop pretending to care.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Don’t forget “imbecile”


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


She should have shouted pedophile with all those little kids rubbing him off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Except you cry


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Two words...GO BACK !


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 27, 2019)

Check his designer codpiece and those high heeled sneakers.

Remember: Taxation is theft. You heard it there^^.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Every single one of those criticisms applies tenfold the your kid fucking hero


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Isn't that the same Rand Paul who voted against the bill to fund medical care for 911 first responders -- but voted for tax cuts for the top 1%? 
You should use more reputable sources in your memes. 
Holy shit you are dumb...


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Isn't that the same Rand Paul who voted against the bill to fund medical care for 911 first responders -- but voted for tax cuts for the top 1%?
> You should use more reputable sources in your memes.
> Holy shit you are dumb...


How's your second hip surgery going ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> How's your second hip surgery going ?


How’s your sex life going


----------



## medviper (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> How’s your sex life going


Not well...Republicans don’t fuck anymore, they only fuckover people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Not well...Republicans don’t fuck anymore, they only fuckover people.


And kids


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Yeah, and Trump humped the American flag like he was at a teen beauty pageant.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> How's your second hip surgery going ?


LOL
So desperate. 

Keep fishing...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2019)

Did some numbnutz just quote Rand Paul or was it satire?


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Did some numbnutz just quote Rand Paul or was it satire?


It was not satire; she’s a little on the dumb side so you have to excuse her.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> It was not satire; she’s a little on the dumb side so you have to excuse her.


Aren't all communist?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 28, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> It was not satire; she’s a little on the dumb side so you have to excuse her.


A little? She’s the dumbest rock on the face of the earth. She’s actually Rob Roy and another of his multiple personalities.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Dumb.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Pussy. Pussy wins every time.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Phone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 30, 2019)

Rob Roy’s lament.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4372264
> 
> Rob Roy’s lament.


Lol.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 31, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4370075
> 
> My little girls....


te saludo


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Same message Putin put out in 2016 
find new material , comrade


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Bartenders make like 3-5 an hour.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 31, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I wouldn’t fuck it with ttystiks dick.


Ouch.

That's a whole new level of ugly.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 31, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4372496


"To see those, those monkeys from those African countries -- damn them, they're still uncomfortable wearing shoes!" - Ronald Reagan


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hell yes! 

I bet you’d love an $8 an hour job

But you’d still get fired after rambling about judeo bolshevism and the “Jewish problem” halfway through your first day


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4372523


this is very racist.

And a failure, Mexico has Voter ID laws, and much stricter immigration than USA. LOL nice fail


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> this is very racist.
> 
> And a failure, Mexico has Voter ID laws, and much stricter immigration than USA. LOL nice fail


Blow me, fat boy. Tu chingue a su papá. Hispanics call them Tio Tacos, cabron. Cocos! Coconut - brown on the outside and white inside. You’d know this but you don’t know any Hispanics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> this is very racist.
> 
> And a failure, Mexico has Voter ID laws, and much stricter immigration than USA. LOL nice fail


Hey everyone the neo nazi is objecting to racism he must be acting sincerely and in good faith


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Blow me, fat boy. Tu chingue a su papá. Hispanics call them Tio Tacos, cabron. Cocos! Coconut - brown on the outside and white inside. You’d know this but you don’t know any Hispanics.


52% of Border Patrol agents are Hispanic, brainiac.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> 52% of Border Patrol agents are Hispanic, brainiac.


Baldrick already called out your lies. Travisw called out your doctored screenshots 

You are dishonest and not trustworthy. You cannot be taken seriously


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)

Born and raised right on the border. Only to Alaska in 2011, Fat Ass. I just spent 2013-2016 down there helping a dying friend. I know of what I speak while you blow it out of your fat flabby ass.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with my post? Further, Fat Ass, I was a Federal Occupational Health nurse. El Paso sector. One of only 2. With the responsibility of vaccinating every Border Patrol agent, every US Customs agent and everyone working for APHIS from Presidio TX to Deming NM. Please, you fat useless fuck , educate this native border rat about the Border Patrol. Dumb fuck.
> 
> This is why I call total bullshit to you claiming you live in San Diego. You lying troll fuck.


Things are a little different today than 40 years ago


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2019)

Its not even disputed, 1 minute of searching and you would find its true, even from Democratic websites
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/voices/2019/07/03/latino-border-patrol-ice-agents-immigration-column/1619511001/

*Border crisis: Hispanics must cease working for ICE, Border Patrol*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/.../latino-border-patrol...agents.../1619511001/
*Jul 3, 2019 - Latinos make up half of American Border Patrol agents*. But it's not self-hatred driving them to work for agencies deporting their communities.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Its not even disputed, 1 minute of searching and you would find its true, even from Democratic websites
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/voices/2019/07/03/latino-border-patrol-ice-agents-immigration-column/1619511001/
> 
> *Border crisis: Hispanics must cease working for ICE, Border Patrol*
> ...


Opinion. Sheer opinion by one person. Whoop de fucking doo. You are a problem maker. Like Chump. You’re not even smart enough to try to hide your bullshit. You must get paid by the post.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)

“As debate swirled, Antonio described ways that the 30-foot-high wall could be defeated, which prompted the lone woman to finally ask in faux suspicion: “Are you from Mexico?”

Most of the nearly dozen participants in the El Centro Sector Border Patrol citizens’ academy were, in fact, of Mexican descent. And the mood was light as they learned about an agency they one day hoped to join.”

Check it out, Porky. 


https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-citizens-academy-20180323-htmlstory.html


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)

“It’s difficult to grasp how this can even be possible. But there are plenty of seemingly “understandable” reasons people cite as to why we should not judge Latinx border patrol agents. The most prominent being the need for people in desolate border towns to find good work with competitive salaries and great benefits. Something particularly hard to come by in places like Imperial County, California that have a 17% unemployment rate, the second-highest statewide. Although not always the case, it’s also a ticket for people who meet the very basic criteria to move up in class.”

Of course Tubby doesn’t work so what would she know about it?

https://hiplatina.com/border-patrol-half-latinx/


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2019)

“It's seen by some as just one of the many paradoxes you'll find at the border. But if you think about it, it makes perfect sense that about half of the agents in U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) are Hispanic: It's a steady, government gig with decent benefits and pay in a geographic location with lots of bilingual Latinos looking to gain a foothold in America's middle class.

Ever since President Trump announced he wants to hire 5,000 more border patrol agents, Latinos interested in joining the agency have flocked to citizens academies sponsored by CBP, The Los Angeles Times reported last week. During these academies, participants tour the border and take part in interactive demonstrations on such topics as tracking, search and rescue, self-defense, firearms tactics and inspections for prohibited agricultural items.”

https://aldianews.com/articles/opinion/dont-judge-latinos-who-patrol-border-until-you-walk-their-shoes/52507

Hispanic news source eh? Wassup, Fat Cheeks? I’m posting opinions from Hispanics. Not Lower Uzfuckistan where you’re at.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 31, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> this is very racist.
> 
> And a failure, Mexico has Voter ID laws, and much stricter immigration than USA. LOL nice fail


STFU gringo. Your ass has probably never been on the other side of the border. Try going to Tijuana with a MAGA hat. They'll fuck you up and take everything you have just to post a video of it on youtube.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 31, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> “It’s difficult to grasp how this can even be possible. But there are plenty of seemingly “understandable” reasons people cite as to why we should not judge Latinx border patrol agents. The most prominent being the need for people in desolate border towns to find good work with competitive salaries and great benefits. Something particularly hard to come by in places like Imperial County, California that have a 17% unemployment rate, the second-highest statewide. Although not always the case, it’s also a ticket for people who meet the very basic criteria to move up in class.”
> 
> Of course Tubby doesn’t work so what would she know about it?
> 
> https://hiplatina.com/border-patrol-half-latinx/


They are desperate for Spanish speakers too.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 1, 2019)

abandonconflict said:


> They are desperate for Spanish speakers too.


EXACTLY! She sees nothing wrong with white cops busting white heads. She really doesn’t understand la gente. At all.

I guess black cops should not patrol the parts of town where lots of blacks live.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Things are a little different today than 40 years ago


Cause only 51% of the Mexico border crossings are Latino?

Why is Putin threatening/pressuring trump personally?
Bet you were pretty proud the way trump forced Putin to remove his Nuclear armed jets from Venezuela... Oh wait.

 

Developers make bank by buying distressed properties. Even more with a little Meth kicked in.


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Bucks not around 
but the alternative to a Democrats is a Pedophile
So lets just call it a moral choice in 2020


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 2, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> but the alternative to a Democrats is a Pedophile


Biden? lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Biden? lol


Only one accused of rape by a minor is "your President"


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Biden? lol


Biden never walked in on naked underage girls and then bragged about it. That was trump

Trump fucks kids


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only one accused of rape by a minor is "your President"


He hired Acosta fully knowing that he gave an illegal sweetheart plea deal to his convicted pedophile buddy

He knew his convicted pedophile buddy was recruiting underage minors out of mar a lago and never called the cops

He’s a fucking pedophile


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 2, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only one accused of rape by a minor is "your President"


That was just a hoax/political "Accusation" by some anonymous random person for political benefit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> That was just a hoax/political "Accusation" by some anonymous random person for political benefit.


A federal judge found it credible enough to proceed and then she came forward with even more witnesses after that. Some “hoax” you retard

One of the witnesses was a recruiter and the details she described matched exactly with what we later found out about Epstein years later 

Guess she must have just been a fucking psychic eh?

Trump fucks kids


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 3, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> A federal judge found it credible enough to proceed and then she came forward with even more witnesses after that. Some “hoax” you retard
> 
> One of the witnesses was a recruiter and the details she described matched exactly with what we later found out about Epstein years later
> 
> ...


Anyone can make an accusation, and this "person" did so anonymously then never showed up to actually proceed with the case.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Anyone can make an accusation, and this "person" did so anonymously then never showed up to actually proceed with the case.


Trump has dozens of accusations...coincidence?
NO


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2019)

The NBC logo is a nice touch,did you find that at stormfront?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you raped me. Boom, you are a rapist. congrats







Heres the groper in chief laughing about sexual assaults that he gets to enjoy since he is famous.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 3, 2019)

*TRUMP PAID MULTIPLE WOMEN TO KEEP QUITE.*

That's really all you need to know to know he's a worthless shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you raped me. Boom, you are a rapist. congrats


I have never been that desperate ...


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 3, 2019)

For the miscreant trolls we have aboard. Here’s the perfect man for you.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you raped me. Boom, you are a rapist. congrats


You suck Putin's dick.

This is where Putin's bitch, Trump would lead the US:

*More than 1,000 people detained in Moscow amid clashes over city council election, monitor says*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/07/27/more-than-people-arrested-moscow-after-clashes-over-city-council-election-monitor-says/?utm_term=.24448b7e7158

MOSCOW — Russian police in riot gear detained more than 1,000 protesters Saturday at a demonstration against the exclusion of opposition politicians from the ballot for an upcoming city council election, a monitoring group said, marking another flare of anti-government defiance a week after Moscow’s largest opposition rally in years.

Police said around 3,500 people gathered near City Hall for the unauthorized protest organized by prominent opposition figure Alexei Navalny. Earlier this week, a Russian court sentenced Navalny to 30 days in jail for calling for the demonstration. A handful of other prominent opposition politicians also were arrested before the rally took place.


----------



## Justin-case (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Anyone can make an accusation, and this "person" did so anonymously then never showed up to actually proceed with the case.


The accusation was found to be CREDIBLE by a FEDERAL JUDGE 

She then got MORE WITNESSES 

One of the witnesses described Epstein’s recruiting method YEARS BEFORE they became public

must all just be coincidence, right fucktard?

Trump fucks kids


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> you raped me. Boom, you are a rapist. congrats


Now take it to a federal judge with multiple corroborating witnesses


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> *TRUMP PAID MULTIPLE WOMEN TO KEEP QUITE.*
> 
> That's really all you need to know to know he's a worthless shit.


There is a difference between hiding affairs, and rape. Do you understand that?


----------



## medviper (Aug 3, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> There is a difference between hiding affairs, and rape. Do you understand that?


whats a fair price extricate yourself from the trauma and keep your trap shut?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> There is a difference between hiding affairs, and rape. Do you understand that?


How do you feel ablut clintons impeachment


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> There is a difference between hiding affairs, and rape. Do you understand that?


Just because they are different things doesn't mean he didn't do both at different times.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> There is a difference between hiding affairs, and rape. Do you understand that?


So when Harvey Weinstein and Bill Cosby did it, it was all above board?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I have never been that desperate ...


WHICH TOTALLY EXPLAINS WHY BILL AND HILARY'S MARRIAGE WAS STAGED TO BRING ROCKEFELLERS AND ROTHCHILDS TOGETHER


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 4, 2019)

Nothing says 'right wing nutjob' quite like all caps rage posting from a sock puppet account.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2019)

MORON ALERT ANOTHER Q RETARD.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 4, 2019)

i MEANT ARRANGED, NOT STAGED
APPARENTLY SOCK-PUPPETS CANNOT USE EDIT


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 4, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> i MEANT ARRANGED, NOT STAGED
> APPARENTLY SOCK-PUPPETS CANNOT USE EDIT


Or find that ever elusive caps lock key.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> WHICH TOTALLY EXPLAINS WHY BILL AND HILARY'S MARRIAGE WAS STAGED TO BRING ROCKEFELLERS AND ROTHCHILDS TOGETHER


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 4, 2019)

srh88 said:


> How do you feel ablut clintons impeachment


no opinion


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> So when Harvey Weinstein and Bill Cosby did it, it was all above board?


Bill Cosby is in jail, and Weinstein out on bail/trial. I have no idea what small brain point you are trying to make


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> i MEANT ARRANGED, NOT STAGED
> APPARENTLY SOCK-PUPPETS CANNOT USE EDIT


I thought they were all busy prepping for civil war?
Asking for real Americans


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> BILL AND HILARY'S MARRIAGE WAS STAGED TO BRING ROCKEFELLERS AND ROTHCHILDS TOGETHER


Damn whites are dumb


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


> Heres @hotrodharley cleaning his gun on a normal Sunday


I missed the part in the title Political Memes to conduct personal attacks of Americans


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2019)

Here is squarepussy telling the TRUTH that the fake news media won’t dare report on


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 6, 2019)

La Pinche Tortuga no vale madre.


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 7, 2019)

"Slimy" is a popular food texture in Japan


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 7, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "Slimy" is a popular food texture in Japan


Or writhing like eating a whole live young octopus.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 7, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Not that there was any doubt about your racism...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Or writhing like eating a whole live young octopus.


This is what happens when an entire civilization doesn't have older brothers and sisters, you end up trying to eat a living octopus and almost lose an eyeball.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2019)

squarepush3r said:


>


Hey @Bugeye 

You forgot to drop by to tell your fellow trump supporter that only love can heal his prolapsed anus, or whatever the fuck it is you preach


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2019)

Lmao.


captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4377855


the criminal abnormal brain for sure!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

I may have to get one of these...


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2019)

My kid wants to type a message for squarepussy:

poop


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My kid wants to type a message for squarepussy:


What happened to her?

Him.

It.

Whatever.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My kid wants to type a message for squarepussy:
> 
> poop


Where did that thing crawl off to I wonder?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> What happened to her?
> 
> Him.
> 
> ...


MBS must have recalled him for being outed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4380128


Not to mention working illegally on her visa. But it's ok, she got permanent residency because she is so like Einstein. Thank goodness America is getting the best out of Slovenia. In Trump land, the best thing a woman can aspire to is being a "hot piece of ass".

*Stern: "Is Ivanka A "Piece Of Ass?" *
*Trimp: "Yeah."*


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Aug 20, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4382022


What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4382022


“Piece of ass, well endowed, hot”
Grab him by the gunt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4382708


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 20, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> View attachment 4382711


----------



## CC Silverback (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## CC Silverback (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## CC Silverback (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2019)

*Battle Hymn of the Republic - Modified for Relevance | Don Caron*


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 5, 2019)

I present to you Rob Roy. Volunteer Libertarian and masturbator. I mean master debater.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

*Ben Carson on China: Trump Is A Great Negotiator, "Leave Him To His Area Of Expertise"*
* *


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Military families will pay to keep out mexicans that also served


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Military families will pay to keep out mexicans that also served


But aren't some of those families Mexican?

Winning!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Military families will pay to keep out mexicans that also served


The big winner in Trump’s border fence BS is likely to be Russian steel company Evraz North America whose biggest shareholder is Roman Abramavich, an oligarch and close ally of Putin and personal friend of Trump and his son-in-law Jared Kushner.

Time for his So Ho payment.

certainly with our project in SoHo and anywhere in New York. We see a lot of money pouring in from Russia.”https://www.needtoimpeach.com/corruption/trump-soho-timeline-scandals/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dongage (Sep 13, 2019)

A little oldy but goodie.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


> A little oldy but goodie.


What else are they doing?

Why are they doing so well, jumping ahead of China with trumps sanctions?

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2019-mid

and we have fallen to 13th place.

Putin, so much winning.


----------



## Dongage (Sep 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> What else are they doing?
> 
> Why are they doing so well, jumping ahead of China with trumps sanctions?
> 
> ...


What's wrong with countries raising their standard of living? What's wrong with closing the gap between the rich and poor? Why do you hate the middle class?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


> What's wrong with countries raising their standard of living? What's wrong with closing the gap between the rich and poor? Why do you hate the middle class?


Simple minds like "Rigged" Elections.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


> A little oldy but goodie.


fail

logical fallacy

The best part of your post is you copied a meme in the attempt to win an argument.

LOL


----------



## Dongage (Sep 13, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> fail
> 
> logical fallacy
> 
> ...


Wrong, as usual. What argument was I trying to win? With whom?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


> Wrong, as usual. What argument was I trying to win? With whom?


look up logical fallacy

idiot


----------



## Dongage (Sep 13, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> look up logical fallacy
> 
> idiot


lol. You're so dumb.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


> lol. You're so dumb.


LOL

you don't know what a logical fallacy is.

Not surprised.


----------



## Dongage (Sep 13, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> you don't know what a logical fallacy is.
> 
> Not surprised.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


>


I accept your concession of defeat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2019)

Messages:149
Likes received: 14


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


>


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 13, 2019)

Dongage said:


> lol. You're so dumb.






Dongage said:


> What's wrong with countries raising their standard of living? What's wrong with closing the gap between the rich and poor? Why do you hate the middle class?


Sack of pus, you dont gaf about "what's wrong". Why front like you have character you f'en broken servile rodent


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Messages:149
> Likes received: 14


And those are all from his other accounts.


----------



## Dongage (Sep 14, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> And those are all from his other accounts.


You would think my likes would be commensurate with my posts, since I am giving myself likes. 10% likes is not going to cut it.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 14, 2019)

not a meme just journalism

*Trump promised to get rid of red ink in 8 years. But the deficit just topped $1 trillion for the first time since 2012.*






This dumb bloated puppet has got to go


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4389854
> 
> I present to you Rob Roy. Volunteer Libertarian and masturbator. I mean master debater.


I'm trying to talk to Rob about us running him in the GOP primaries, if he got on stage and spouted his ideas in the monkey suit it would blow up the GOP and give Donald a run for his money! We could drive a wedge and break em up! RUN ROB ROY for the GOP

Rob lies, but not as much as Donald and is every bit as fucking crazy, still I think he would be a fine GOP candidate for POTUS. Rob also has a better character than Donald and believes in solar energy too. His barter economy will transform America, you'll all be on yer fucking knees in a year eating yer lawns like goddamn sheep to survive starvation. This is also part of Rob's, America's get in shape and lose weight plan, as you forage in the forest for food...


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm trying to talk to Rob about us running him in the GOP primaries, if he got on stage and spouted his ideas in the monkey suit it would blow up the GOP and give Donald a run for his money! We could drive a wedge and break em up! RUN ROB ROY for the GOP
> 
> Rob lies, but not as much as Donald and is every bit as fucking crazy, still I think he would be a fine GOP candidate for POTUS. Rob also has a better character than Donald and believes in solar energy too. His barter economy will transform America, you'll all be on yer fucking knees in a year eating yer lawns like goddamn sheep to survive starvation. This is also part of Rob's, America's get in shape and lose weight plan, as you forage in the forest for food...


Actually I could survive in a barter economy and probably do quite well. I have multiple useful skills needed by people and possess the equipment to do them. For the most part. However most people don’t know how to do or make diddly shit. They couldn’t actually grow enough food or know how to safely store it and protect it. They can’t build shit. In fact I dedicated much of my life to learning skills useful for living. Machinist, welder, nurse, certified farrier. Grew up around ranching and farming. In a blacksmith shop. I don’t think enough people could survive on their own abilities to gather, grow, hunt, fish and trap. Or to build anything actually safe and worth living in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Actually I could survive in a barter economy and probably do quite well. I have multiple useful skills needed by people and possess the equipment to do them. For the most part. However most people don’t know how to do or make diddly shit. They couldn’t actually grow enough food or know how to safely store it and protect it. They can’t build shit. In fact I dedicated much of my life to learning skills useful for living. Machinist, welder, nurse, certified farrier. Grew up around ranching and farming. In a blacksmith shop. I don’t think enough people could survive on their own abilities to gather, grow, hunt, fish and trap. Or to build anything actually safe and worth living in.


Yer rare, a gem, but a rare one, man of independent means, nice ta meet ya!


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer rare, a gem, but a rare one, man of independent means, nice ta meet ya!


Come visit Alaska some time. We’re legal and I always have it hanging in the rafters and in jars. The Northern Lights are incredible in winter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Come visit Alaska some time. We’re legal and I always have it hanging in the rafters and in jars. The Northern Lights are incredible in winter.


In Nova Scotia retired, but worked for the railroad in Winnipeg for year, meet a lot of fine folks there.
Welded a bit too when I started out on the east coast with CN had to move to the peg, layoffs, you know the story.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Nova Scotia retired, but worked for the railroad in Winnipeg for year, meet a lot of fine folks there.
> Welded a bit too when I started out on the east coast with CN had to move to the peg, layoffs, you know the story.


My brother retired from UP. Started with Southern Pacific. Switchman/brakeman for a few years then gave up his seniority to go to fire school in San Francisco. Spent the next 25 years as a loco engineer. We both worked in Pop’s shop summers. He’s got a killer portable rig. Trailer which is great. Has room for his ATV. Has a barbecue grill he built on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> My brother retired from UP. Started with Southern Pacific. Switchman/brakeman for a few years then gave up his seniority to go to fire school in San Francisco. Spent the next 25 years as a loco engineer. We both worked in Pop’s shop summers. He’s got a killer portable rig. Trailer which is great. Has room for his ATV. Has a barbecue grill he built on.


Yer living the life, i'm in a bit of rural location too wish I could tell ya more but I'm dealing with a psychopath path on another thread gimme a sec and have a peek fur shits and giggles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> My brother retired from UP. Started with Southern Pacific. Switchman/brakeman for a few years then gave up his seniority to go to fire school in San Francisco. Spent the next 25 years as a loco engineer. We both worked in Pop’s shop summers. He’s got a killer portable rig. Trailer which is great. Has room for his ATV. Has a barbecue grill he built on.


Have a look at what kind of evening The Gram Reaper is having, start here and go to the end, you'll like it I think.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/reminder-brett-kavanaugh-is-a-rapist.996367/page-4


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> My brother retired from UP. Started with Southern Pacific. Switchman/brakeman for a few years then gave up his seniority to go to fire school in San Francisco. Spent the next 25 years as a loco engineer. We both worked in Pop’s shop summers. He’s got a killer portable rig. Trailer which is great. Has room for his ATV. Has a barbecue grill he built on.


What do ya think of that fellow..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2019)

Because some Trump troll got upset and went digging on the dude that made the Guardians of the Galaxy and posted his stupid trolling tweets from 2009-2012, all the jobs making the third movie had been delayed. Thanks Trump!


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> View attachment 4397302


She'd be a better president than Trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> She'd be a better president than Trump.


So would any of my pets


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4397760


WHINEY LITTLE BITCH 
FIFY


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4399268


It took him seven years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 26, 2019)

@abalonehx your handle reminds me that I haven't had any really good abalone since the '60s and makes me kind of wistful in that regard


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> @abalonehx your handle reminds me that I haven't had any really good abalone since the '60s and makes me kind of wistful in that regard


I've been a California diver for most of my life and abalone was one of the best game one could ever have. Due to the effects of warming oceans, abalone have become threatened and the take of abalone from the wild is now banned. Some farmed abalone can be had at restaurants though the steaks are tiny.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I've been a California diver for most of my life and abalone was one of the best game one could ever have. Due to the effects of warming oceans, abalone have become threatened and the take of abalone from the wild is now banned. Some farmed abalone can be had at restaurants though the steaks are tiny.


My friend that lives near fort Bragg says that the kelp beds have nearly disappeared, and that the beaches are covered in pieces of shells. He also recalled the kelp building up on the beaches four feet thick, no longer. Between more severe storms in winter months and competition with urchins, their future seems rather uncertain.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I've been a California diver for most of my life and abalone was one of the best game one could ever have. Due to the effects of warming oceans, abalone have become threatened and the take of abalone from the wild is now banned. Some farmed abalone can be had at restaurants though the steaks are tiny.


We used to get "abalone burgers" at a stand on the pier at Catalina for <$1


----------



## mordynyc (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Glovelove (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I've been a California diver for most of my life and abalone was one of the best game one could ever have. Due to the effects of warming oceans, abalone have become threatened and the take of abalone from the wild is now banned. Some farmed abalone can be had at restaurants though the steaks are tiny.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 27, 2019)

You West Coast guys know better than anyone what global warming causes. But my handle has nothing to do with aquatic delicacies.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

.. how do I put the Jpeg up here?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> .. how do I put the Jpeg up here?


Is that kinfolk of yours?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is that kinfolk of yours?


Hardly lol. I grew up in Southern Maryland. Although I live in the south now, i don't even own a gun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Dongage (Sep 28, 2019)

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2019)

Dongage said:


> Enjoy


Alexandria is a brilliant, creative, innovative, powerful and beautiful young positive women who has big ideas for the future of not only The United States of American but the world. What’s not to like about her?


----------



## Dongage (Sep 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Alexandria is a brilliant, creative, innovative, powerful and beautiful young positive women who has big ideas for the future of not only The United States of American but the world. What’s not to like about her?
> View attachment 4401527


That's your opinion and you are entitled to one, regardless of how silly it is, but...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2019)

Dongage said:


> That's your opinion and you are entitled to one, regardless of how silly it is, but...


Because your a misogynist and racist. She has a voice. I’m not silly I’m living in reality. You have issues. 
Get use to seeing more powerful women like her around you fuckin hater.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Because your a misogynist and racist. She has a voice. I’m not silly I’m living in reality. You have issues.
> Get use to seeing more powerful women like her around you fuckin hater.
> View attachment 4401595


Dongle talks about raping men all the time. Totally into power trips and winning by diminishing others. Not surprising given how he spent quite a few years in prison and sought protection under the Aryan Brotherhood. No way an old man who lived a violent testosterone blinded life can accept a leader who DANCES for the joy of it. To him, fun lies in rape and creating fear. 

I can see how AOC, who attracts followers by inclusiveness and intelligent leadership would threaten and anger him. Sociopaths only understand authoritarian menacing and diminishing other people in order to cudgel them into taking orders.


----------



## Dongage (Sep 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Because your a misogynist and racist. She has a voice. I’m not silly I’m living in reality. You have issues.
> Get use to seeing more powerful women like her around you fuckin hater.
> View attachment 4401595


I am neither of those. I just think she is a very ignorant human being. Birds of a feather...


----------



## Dongage (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Dongle talks about raping men all the time. Totally into power trips and winning by diminishing others. Not surprising given how he spent quite a few years in prison and sought protection under the Aryan Brotherhood. No way an old man who lived a violent testosterone blinded life can accept a leader who DANCES for the joy of it. To him, fun lies in rape and creating fear.
> 
> I can see how AOC, who attracts followers by inclusiveness and intelligent leadership would threaten and anger him. Sociopaths only understand authoritarian menacing and diminishing other people in order to cudgel them into taking orders.


Hi hypocrite. Let me add liar to your resume.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

Dongage said:


> I am neither of those. I just think she is a very ignorant human being. Birds of a feather...


Yep, the radical right are shaking in fear over her. The better she does, the harder they will troll her.

I just think you are a very ignorant human being, dongle. Your own "birds of a feather" are male raping jailbirds. You've talked about that stage of your life as the best of your life. Your male jail-rape fantasies about Buck that you posted here (the ones that got you banned the first AND second times) were the most disgusting things I've seen posted here. 

I have seen worse but they were copied from an alt.right site. You guys are disgusting creatures. 

Say hello to your terrified wife for me. But I doubt you've let her live this long.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

Dongage said:


> Hi hypocrite. Let me add liar to your resume.


Typical of your kind you deny the truth even when it's easy to show you are lying. You endlessly post about male rape here. It got you banned before but I don't think you are able to think or talk any other way. It will get you banned again.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Dongage (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, the radical right are shaking in fear over her. The better she does, the harder they will troll her.
> 
> I just think you are a very ignorant human being, dongle. Your own "birds of a feather" are male raping jailbirds. You've talked about that stage of your life as the best of your life. Your male jail-rape fantasies about Buck that you posted here (the ones that got you banned the first AND second times) were the most disgusting things I've seen posted here.
> 
> ...


I'm like...


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


>


Vote Democrats in.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


>


Is that one of your yearbook photos?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that one of your yearbook photos?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## londonfog (Sep 30, 2019)

Dongage said:


> I'm like...


Why do you prefer to rape men ? Can you not find one who is willing ? Are you a taker as well ? or shall we say receiver


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4401933


More like Spoiled Rat. This motherfucker rolled on Don Jr early on regarding the meeting about the unfortunate Russian orphans. Then when confronted with this immediately points a finger at Pence. He would never even have made Prospect in a club. In fact if he had started hanging around he would have stopped hanging around. Like for good. 

“I heard from a few people that he took off. Middle of the night. Guess he owed this guy a lot of money. He’s probably in Mexico.”


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2019)

Meanwhile out in the desert between Barstow and Needles . . .,


----------



## Dongage (Sep 30, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Why do you prefer to rape men ? Can you not find one who is willing ? Are you a taker as well ? or shall we say receiver


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4402094


He’s as crooked as a dog’s hind leg and as phony as a $3 bill.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 2, 2019)

True


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## DG1959 (Oct 3, 2019)

Poor creepy sleepy joe doesn't have a chance.... that means less food stamps for you Trump haters.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

DG1959 said:


> Poor creepy sleepy joe doesn't have a chance.... that means less food stamps for you Trump haters.


Wow, that was a perfect post. Perfect. A lot of people are saying it was the best post and that you are an extremely stable genius.

I am in awe of it's perfectness.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2019)

DG1959 said:


> Poor creepy sleepy joe doesn't have a chance.... that means less food stamps for you Trump haters.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4402111


Lol. Caitlyn Johnstone. You made my day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2019)

DG1959 said:


> Poor creepy sleepy joe doesn't have a chance.... that means less food stamps for you Trump haters.


I hate Trump and I actually have enough money to benefit from the morons tax break for the wealthy ...So...?


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hate Trump and I actually have enough money to benefit from the morons tax break for the wealthy ...So...?


Can i have some money?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 5, 2019)

Economic collapse soon to come.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 6, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Economic collapse soon to come.








I wish you guys the best. The sanctions are going to sting when dear leader is finally gone.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 6, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I wish you guys the best. The sanctions are going to sting when dear leader is finally gone.



I don’t know anything about Putin. He is a mob like figure just like trump imo. Apparently he blew up buildings in the 80’s and Blamed it on Ukraine to seize power. I don’t like the guy...


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 6, 2019)

Smh. Leading the dnc polls? What does that tell you about the dnc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4403746


Lmao. Rad. Love that white choclate supremacist supreme. It’s all Pence eats, that’s how he gets his hair so KKK white. White like a KKK hat. He needs to put some toner in that hair. It looks like his hair would glow under a black light . He is a religious wackos Trump gets impeached I hope he goes down with him and Pelosi steps in till Elizabeth takes over.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 6, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4403746


Bernie Sanders flavor? Ugh, mothballs?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 6, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Economic collapse soon to come.


I will make visit to economic collapse. Good times!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bernie Sanders flavor? Ugh, mothballs?


He's from Vermont- it should be maply


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4404636


I should have fragged trump in Nam when i had the chance.....oh wait


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I should have fragged trump in Nam when i had the chance.....oh wait


In his dads mansion


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4406589


Im tempted to report this post for being unAmerican LOL


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 11, 2019)

Yikes! Creepy Joe leading the polls??


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Yikes! Creepy Joe leading the polls??
> 
> View attachment 4406593


What do you think is going on in that picture


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> What do you think is going on in that picture


He knows full well. He does the same thing to Trump.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> He knows full well. He does the same thing to Trump.


I don't think Biden is creepy. I think he's old and remembers politicians kissing babies and shit. 
Jay sees a grown man around a child and it just reminds him of his step dad... brings up dark times


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I don't think Biden is creepy. I think he's old and remembers politicians kissing babies and shit.
> Jay sees a grown man around a child and it just reminds him of his step dad... brings up dark times


I guess you have never seen the hair sniffing video? Joe is a total creep.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I guess you have never seen the hair sniffing video? Joe is a total creep.


You also believe the seth rich conspiracy


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2019)

Whoa lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## RBGene (Oct 13, 2019)

Peace.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 13, 2019)

Behold the Court Jester ......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 13, 2019)

Pinky, Brain Announce 2020 Run


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2019)

Finger lickin good after he sticks his finger up Elizabeth Warrens asshole.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4408023
> Finger lickin good after he sticks his finger up Elizabeth Warrens asshole.


11 secret herbs and spices up there


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 14, 2019)

Not my feelings... but very thought provoking.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2019)

Although I think the word 'atheist' is stupid. I think non-indoctriinated would be more appropriate.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4411348


Another Russian meme posted to Instagram, one of many.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 22, 2019)

Why are all you Democrat/Republican Party Pedophile worshippers on this weed web site when the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles tell you that you shouldn't use weed because it's addictive & fatal . I mean , according to you fine folks here , they don't lie , do they ? They always tell the truth , the whole truth and nothing but the truth , right ???

This is information brought to you by the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles at a local hospital


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> Why are all you Democrat/Republican Party Pedophile worshippers on this weed web site when the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles tell you that you shouldn't use weed because it's addictive & fatal . I mean , according to you fine folks here , they don't lie , do they ? They always tell the truth , the whole truth and nothing but the truth , right ???
> 
> This is information brought to you by the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles at a local hospital
> 
> View attachment 4411393


Fuck, you sound like a qnon moron accusing everybody of being a pedophile, Trump is the only one with credible accusations of pedophilia against him. Your post marked you as an idiot, pot politics are another issue altogether and the democrats are on the right side of it. Have you been asleep all these years? The GOP is against pot legalization and has always been, look at Florida and Maine as examples of the GOP attitude on pot and Mitch McConnell has been against legalization and still is.

This is just another example of a Trumper fucking himself yet again, this time pot, last time tax cuts for the 1%


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> Why are all you Democrat/Republican Party Pedophile worshippers on this weed web site when the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles tell you that you shouldn't use weed because it's addictive & fatal . I mean , according to you fine folks here , they don't lie , do they ? They always tell the truth , the whole truth and nothing but the truth , right ???
> 
> This is information brought to you by the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles at a local hospital
> 
> View attachment 4411393


What country you in because you sound like you are from Trollbeckastan ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> Why are all you Democrat/Republican Party Pedophile worshippers on this weed web site when the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles tell you that you shouldn't use weed because it's addictive & fatal . I mean , according to you fine folks here , they don't lie , do they ? They always tell the truth , the whole truth and nothing but the truth , right ???
> 
> This is information brought to you by the Democrat/Republican Party Pedophiles at a local hospital
> 
> View attachment 4411393


You are retarded if you think pregnant women should smoke anything 

Btw only a retarded person would ignore the fact that Democrats want to legalize cannabis


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2019)

Remember trumpers getting angry about getting called deplorables. 


Surely something like this will get them upset too...



Surely


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2019)

Holy shit! It's about time a Dodger made it to the world series


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween, let the Impeachment proceed
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EIOX0vPX0AEmlOn?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> View attachment 4415114


Nothing says Patriot like meth posting memes at 2 am, good job Oroville.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4415300


you could replace the guy in a fez with a texan in a cowboy hat to make the same shitty stereotypical and mindless joke.

Shit like this is why the internet should never have been invented.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> View attachment 4415114


Kinda harsh on all those moonshiners in the Appalachian


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 4, 2019)

More like the kids around the Portland area riding their skateboards... Besides I'm up working in my gardens late at night when temps are coolest..


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 5, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> View attachment 4416732








When you base your 'truth' on the word of proven liars as all of Trump and his cabinet have been proven to do when they go under oath and no longer are willing to hide Trump behind their lies that they know will be exposed if they don't come clean.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> View attachment 4416732


Shut up boomer


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> More like the kids around the Portland area riding their skateboards... Besides I'm up working in my gardens late at night when temps are coolest..


Literally ...no one cares


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> View attachment 4417676


You mean the racist prostitute who won’t hold his hand


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> View attachment 4417676


LOL

Melania didn't even move into the WH for the longest time. Do you actually think Trump sleeps in the same room as her? That's so funny. You Trumpers are so adorably naive.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)

is this a new dog breed called a 
“Ukrainian Corruption” bitch? 
A poodle for pootin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 10, 2019)

What's the difference between Rob Roy and a lazy cheap whiney racist pedophile?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> What's the difference between Rob Roy and a lazy cheap whiney racist pedophile?


Nothing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## mooray (Nov 14, 2019)

That is awesome.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4422742
> View attachment 4422743


That second pic is hilarious. The pic not the text. I like the text too. But the pic reminds me of the superhero trump pics and the jesus shit. No way someone made that seriously.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2019)

srh88 said:


> That second pic is hilarious. The pic not the text. I like the text too. But the pic reminds me of the superhero trump pics and the jesus shit. No way someone made that seriously.


It's a spoof on Washington's crossing the Delaware river to attack the Hessians.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"General George Washington’s army crossed the icy Delaware on Christmas Day 1776 and, over the course of the next 10 days, won two crucial battles of the American Revolution. In the Battle of Trenton (December 26), Washington defeated a formidable garrison of Hessian mercenaries before withdrawing. A week later he returned to Trenton to lure British forces south, then executed a daring night march to capture Princeton on January 3. The victories reasserted American control of much of New Jersey and greatly improved the morale and unity of the colonial army and militias".


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a spoof on Washington's crossing the Delaware river to attack the Hessians.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "General George Washington’s army crossed the icy Delaware on Christmas Day 1776 and, over the course of the next 10 days, won two crucial battles of the American Revolution. In the Battle of Trenton (December 26), Washington defeated a formidable garrison of Hessian mercenaries before withdrawing. A week later he returned to Trenton to lure British forces south, then executed a daring night march to capture Princeton on January 3. The victories reasserted American control of much of New Jersey and greatly improved the morale and unity of the colonial army and militias".
> View attachment 4422791


I know man. That's why its funny


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2019)

Or this one


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a spoof on Washington's crossing the Delaware river to attack the Hessians.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "General George Washington’s army crossed the icy Delaware on Christmas Day 1776 and, over the course of the next 10 days, won two crucial battles of the American Revolution. In the Battle of Trenton (December 26), Washington defeated a formidable garrison of Hessian mercenaries before withdrawing. A week later he returned to Trenton to lure British forces south, then executed a daring night march to capture Princeton on January 3. The victories reasserted American control of much of New Jersey and greatly improved the morale and unity of the colonial army and militias".
> View attachment 4422791


where is the Trenton Makes the World Takes bridge?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4424705


He doesn't have the guts, he'll die in prison.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4424705


Nice thought, but neva happen


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2019)

Are those Firestone Tires?

is that trench coat from the same
Dominatrix Domain Pre School Morania went to?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2019)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/1QjzdN6Q3HTrwqmKGH" width="480" height="268" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 6, 2019)

Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> Lol


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 6, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4432429








Notice the red bars (recessions) before and after the Federal Reserve started to actively stop them? The wealthy benefit from recessions because they can buy up all that cheap recently built wealth when the commoners have to sell it.


----------



## christopher jordan (Dec 6, 2019)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3724020
> 
> "I have a very good brain and have said a lot of things." - Donald Johnathan Trump (Republican Nominee 2016)


And a very large Ahbrain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)

*TRUMP'S WIG Gets BLOWN OFF*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *TRUMP'S WIG Gets BLOWN OFF*


Trippy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)

Almost as bad as windmill cancer...


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## majjy_rane (Dec 9, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Or writhing like eating a whole live young octopus.


totally deserves it


----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 10, 2019)

.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> .


I love how you guys like to try to sell how the rich white guy who was getting paid $3 million a year in allowance by his daddy at age 3 is NOT the establishment candidate. But the woman and black guy who were born into the middle class are....


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2019)

Do It!!! Pleeeeeaaaasssse!! Since he can’t seem to kill himself in a drunk driving crash, I am completely supportive of his next idea. Good luck , goodby and good riddance you loud mouth spoiled brat orange cock sucker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 14, 2019)

.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 15, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4437224


You prove that every day


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4437214


it went as planned..you wouldn't believe the amount of news that gets sidelined because of a new tweet..all you have to do is open your eyes, David and WAKE UP..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2019)

even though this is from last year, let's revisit what trumpy children are up to:

China last month granted initial approval for 16 new trademarks for the fashion brand of U.S. President Donald Trump’s daughter and adviser* Ivanka, including voting machines*, a search of official records on Tuesday showed.









China grants more trademark approvals for Ivanka Trump firm - including voting machines


China last month granted initial approval for 16 new trademarks for the fashion brand of U.S. President Donald Trump's daughter and adviser Ivanka, including voting machines, a search of official records on Tuesday showed.




www.reuters.com





ummmmmmmmm, whyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2019)

*The President Just Admitted in Court He Ran a Crooked Charity and We're All Just Gonna Shrug It Off?*

‘Please Guide Me In My Darkest Hour Lord,’ Prays Trump Kneeling Before Portrait Of Himself https://trib.al/hrB8OEX



the trump children were ordered to go to mandatory charity training (whatever that is). the $2M was donated to random charities including United Negro College Fund


----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2019)

One thing I will say is.. dude kept trying to fight with a broken jaw. Hes got heart but he got fucked up


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 16, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4434279


Jackie Childs!
Who told you to put the balm on?!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4440426


This is excellent to see


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> This is excellent to see


It's funny but not shocking.. and that's the best part about it lol


----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4440544



Naive or uneducated ...


or both!


----------



## Just Be (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4440544


breathtaking stupidity


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## New Age United (Dec 22, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4441123


Last I heard it was over 3 million jobs, and yes I still wanna kick him out, do you have any idea how Hitler affected the German economy?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4441123



So True! You can't fix stupid.

*Global Unemployment Has Reached Lowest Level in a Decade*

https://www.voanews.com › archive › global-unemployment-has-reached-l...
Feb 13, 2019 - Slightly more than 172 million people _globally_ were _unemployed_ in 2018. That is about 2 million less than the previous year.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2019)

re-tweeting putin

i guess russia's listening and the fix is in:


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4440687View attachment 4440689View attachment 4440690


they need to take away the twitter..he should've never been allowed to have unfettered access to the general public in this manner.


----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

You have really bad memes


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4441452


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 26, 2019)

Being a right-wing fucktard is obviously correlated with the habit of posting shit tier memes. He's right though, Trump will probably serve two more terms.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Couchland (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4440546


----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Goinghigher (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4446695


Lol


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 31, 2019)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4446694




What is it with you guys thinking old 'white' guys (who paint themselves like umpa-lumpa's) without any credentials other than being rich, have any actual understanding of science?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4446695


If you actually knew anything about guns, you'd know that the M16 which was carried by our troops is a variant of the AR15


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2020)

Trumps turned into a real porker!

what a fat pig! Just the way Pootie likes him


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4446695


The military version of the Remington 870 holds a maximum of 7 rounds

you really suck at this


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4446695


That made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 3, 2020)

In other news you can use...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> In other news you can use...
> View attachment 4449180



I know a guy that got a DUI on his lawn tractor, they took his license for previous DUI's and he lost his car so he started driving the tractor a few blocks to his local bar.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 3, 2020)

**


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> *View attachment 4449192*



It's heredity, they probably have little toadstool dicks too.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I know a guy that got a DUI on his lawn tractor, they took his license for previous DUI's and he lost his car so he started driving the tractor a few blocks to his local bar.


There was a guy in PA who was a plumber. Dui lost license. He asked the judge how he was supposed to work. Judge said ride a horse.. dude rode a damn horse to do plumbing jobs


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 3, 2020)

We had a guy that didn't drink but was a bit slow. He never got a drivers license. He drove a Ford 8n tractor around. Country of course. But he'd pee on your car if you got too close. Mid sixties. Name? Dickie Dickson.....


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> *View attachment 4449192*


it's genetic.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4449459


powerful stuff. I can see what motivated you to post it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4449459


Haven’t millions lost health insurance under trump and the rest have seen their premiums skyrocket


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> There was a guy in PA who was a plumber. Dui lost license. He asked the judge how he was supposed to work. Judge said ride a horse.. dude rode a damn horse to do plumbing jobs






dandyrandy said:


> We had a guy that didn't drink but was a bit slow. He never got a drivers license. He drove a Ford 8n tractor around. Country of course. But he'd pee on your car if you got too close. Mid sixties. Name? Dickie Dickson.....




The guy I know is a sad story. He's very intelligent and had good job as a engineer at one of the big three. Then he was diagnosed with some form of mental illness and it was a downward spiral, his brother is now his guardian. He's now on SS disability and he drinks to cope. Most of the time he's a very nice guy and if you met him on a good day you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with him, maybe just a little bit eccentric. He's not dangerous and is in a good mood most of the time I see him but if you spend some time around him ( I played in a shuffleboard league with him for years) you can tell he has wires crossed up stairs.


----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 5, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4450019


I'm in this picture


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 5, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4450019


What was your mos?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm in this picture
> View attachment 4450032


Coughy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4450019


when are you going to enlist


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2020)

Those god damn ..*checks notes*.. liberal snowflake germans!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/01/07/youth-needed-channel-their-anxiety-into-something-they-chose-world-war-iii-memes/


----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## TravisG13 (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm pretty late to this game so these may have already been posted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4454068


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Needs editing. Republicans have been slow-walking bills or outright blocking them and it goes back much farther. Fuck MoscowMitchTheBitch


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 11, 2020)

If you don't know. 

I love Australians especially the firefighter, starts around the 3;00 mark.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> If you don't know.
> 
> I love Australians especially the firefighter, starts around the 3;00 mark.


3.53 LOL


----------



## Goinghigher (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

The lack of self awareness is astounding


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 12, 2020)

Goinghigher said:


> View attachment 4454676


That was stupid

you're stupid


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Jan 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3724186


except he includes all illegals who have not paid in. Anyway, Socialism takes from the rich to dole out incrimentlly smaller and smaller portions to those in need, further destroying their opportunities to succeed. Study socialism around the world and you will see it has failed everywhere


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> except he includes all illegals who have not paid in. Anyway, Socialism takes from the rich to dole out incrimentlly smaller and smaller portions to those in need, further destroying their opportunities to succeed. Study socialism around the world and you will see it has failed everywhere


Oh look


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> except he includes all illegals who have not paid in. Anyway, Socialism takes from the rich to dole out incrimentlly smaller and smaller portions to those in need, further destroying their opportunities to succeed. Study socialism around the world and you will see it has failed everywhere


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Hyde spent like 10 days in a psychiatric facility when they threw a net on him at Doral.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Hyde spent like 10 days in a psychiatric facility when they threw a net on him at Doral.


The standard is 3 days on a Baker Act..he must've been extra insane.

Doral? I think it was the bed bugs.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> except he includes all illegals who have not paid in. Anyway, Socialism takes from the rich to dole out incrimentlly smaller and smaller portions to those in need, further destroying their opportunities to succeed. Study socialism around the world and you will see it has failed everywhere


Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal are doing fine.

20% of the people in the US are worried about whether or not they will be able to feed themselves and their family aka food insecurity. 

What do you mean by that word "failure"?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't think it was Hydes first stay in a nut house.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Jan 17, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal are doing fine.
> 
> 20% of the people in the US are worried about whether or not they will be able to feed themselves and their family aka food insecurity.
> 
> What do you mean by that word "failure"?


Don't know where you are regurgitating this from, but...

I was stationed in Germany in the late 60- early 70s. It was wonderful then, over 4 marks to the dollar. About 2 years ago I was at a local bar (S FL) and had a conversation with a german couple, who reported how unsafe it is now due to the influx of illegals, and were in the process of moving here. 

Look up the horrific rape problem in Sweden, Denmark and Norway doe to the influx of illegals


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Don't know where you are regurgitating this from, but...
> 
> I was stationed in Germany in the late 60- early 70s. It was wonderful then, over 4 marks to the dollar. About 2 years ago I was at a local bar (S FL) and had a conversation with a german couple, who reported how unsafe it is now due to the influx of illegals, and were in the process of moving here.
> 
> Look up the horrific rape problem in Sweden, Denmark and Norway doe to the influx of illegals


The highest rates of rape in the world are in lily white Alaska 

take your obvious neo nazi propaganda elsewhere


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> except he includes all illegals who have not paid in. Anyway, Socialism takes from the rich to dole out incrimentlly smaller and smaller portions to those in need, further destroying their opportunities to succeed. Study socialism around the world and you will see it has failed everywhere


You mean like bailing out farmers?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Don't know where you are regurgitating this from, but...
> 
> I was stationed in Germany in the late 60- early 70s. It was wonderful then, over 4 marks to the dollar. About 2 years ago I was at a local bar (S FL) and had a conversation with a german couple, who reported how unsafe it is now due to the influx of illegals, and were in the process of moving here.
> 
> Look up the horrific rape problem in Sweden, Denmark and Norway doe to the influx of illegals


Germans having issues with immigrants? You don't say?
Hmmm why does that sound familiar?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean like bailing out farmers?


eerie..someone else posted the exact same talking point word for word..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> except he includes all illegals who have not paid in. Anyway, Socialism takes from the rich to dole out incrimentlly smaller and smaller portions to those in need, further destroying their opportunities to succeed. Study socialism around the world and you will see it has failed everywhere


'illegals' pay in.









Undocumented immigrants quietly pay billions into Social Security and receive no benefits


How much? About $13 billion in 2016.




www.marketplace.org





..that the wealthy gained through funneling *incrementally smaller and smaller portions of tax dollars from the poor who are in need, never receiving an opportunity to succeed.

the fleecing of america stops here and now, hillbilly.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'illegals' pay in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son and son in law worked at an unamed company in 2008. They were raided. 3/4 were illegals. My son and son in-law worked in maintenance. They knew who worked and who didn't. The replacements were locals. Jobs and family services were sending them new hires right and left. They would last a few hours. This company paid very well. Line workers were paid $14 and up and full benefits. O.T. over 8. And yes the illegals paid taxes social security etc. But would never draw them. I hear they are back to foreign workers. My relatives no longer work at the place.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Look up the horrific rape problem in Sweden, Denmark and Norway doe to the influx of illegals


..and Putins part in it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Don't know where you are regurgitating this from, but...
> 
> I was stationed in Germany in the late 60- early 70s. It was wonderful then, over 4 marks to the dollar. About 2 years ago I was at a local bar (S FL) and had a conversation with a german couple, who reported how unsafe it is now due to the influx of illegals, and were in the process of moving here.
> 
> Look up the horrific rape problem in Sweden, Denmark and Norway doe to the influx of illegals


goodam

You guys can't stay on topic for a single minute and at the drop of a hat start talking about violence and rape. All of the socialist democracies that I named are doing fine economically. That was what I said and the point of my post. What that has to do with rape is beyond me. Please explain.

South Africa has the highest rate of rape in the world by far. By your argument, it should have a low rate because it is never mentioned as having a problem with "illegals". 

Then there is the problem with unreported sister-rape in the south of this country. As the joke goes: How can you tell if a girl is a virgin in the south? Answer: She runs faster than her brothers.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean like bailing out farmers?


That's kinda like CA and NY helping out the bible belt welfare states right?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's kinda like CA and NY helping out the bible belt welfare states right?


Well someone has to pay for hillbilly generational SSDI.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Well someone has to pay for hillbilly generational SSDI.


Does SSDI stand for Oklahoma meth?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Does SSDI stand for Oklahoma meth?


I'm sure Uncle Sam has bankrolled a lab or two.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4458862


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4458862





tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4458949


It was unprofessional of Warren to reveal a conversation that occurred behind closed doors; it was also childish to not accept his handshake on live tv she is undeserving of presidential status..if I had to guess this is what Sanders was referring to..Clinton was republican-lite and couldn't get elected do you really think the nation is going to elect the double-whammy of female and progressive?- you can't deny Sanders has a point.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> It was unprofessional of Warren to reveal a conversation that occurred behind closed doors; it was also childish to not accept his handshake on live tv she is undeserving of presidential status..if I had to guess this is what Sanders was referring to..Clinton was republican-lite and couldn't get elected do you really think the nation is going to elect the double-whammy of female and progressive- you can't deny Sanders has a point.
> 
> View attachment 4459182


Bernie lied. You are making whatever kind of moral stretches you need to to arrive at your desired outcome. That is a pretty common thing with a cult.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Jan 20, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The highest rates of rape in the world are in lily white Alaska
> 
> take your obvious neo nazi propaganda elsewhere


*Debunking The Many Myths of Sweden | Aron Flam & Henrik Jönsson | INTERNATIONAL | Rubin Report*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> *Debunking The Many Myths of Sweden | Aron Flam & Henrik Jönsson | INTERNATIONAL | Rubin Report*


radicalized by youtube, how fucking pathetic


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4459447


I dunno..my current screen saver is the very moment it was revealed on House floor Nunes was involved with Ukraine because his phone was traced back. The pic is Schiff and Nunes, the look on their faces..priceless.

This is going to be tough..


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4463722
> Yep...


Something like that would be a good ad for an abortion clinic too...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4463861


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

Dr. Ruth told me it was like a "lill pneenaazz"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Dr. Ruth told me it was like a "lill pneenaazz"


I like to make them hard. (what a slut)


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes. We may never find it, gentlemen. Oh well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2020)

This one never gets old


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220266883418451968


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2020)

Google image search "untreated syphilis"


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 3, 2020)

What a fucking moron, trump actually thinks that Kansas City is in Kansas! 


Like we all said when he stole the election, just let him talk and he will prove his ignorance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4470574


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2020)

Remember 3 short years ago when we weren't in 14th in quality of life? 



RankCountryQuality of Life IndexPurchasing Power IndexSafety IndexHealth Care IndexCost of Living IndexProperty Price to Income RatioTraffic Commute Time IndexPollution IndexClimate Index1Denmark192.67100.8874.9080.0083.007.4528.8521.3381.802Switzerland192.01119.5378.4072.44122.408.6829.0922.3979.243Finland190.2299.9376.6875.7970.298.3529.9011.5558.874Australia186.21107.3158.6477.3873.547.5234.7323.4692.705Netherlands183.6790.7372.3874.6573.757.5129.4327.4187.616Austria182.5082.3876.2778.7370.3810.8826.2722.1977.307Iceland181.7579.4476.6465.92100.486.7420.1016.2168.818New Zealand181.0292.6659.0773.8172.538.5231.1023.4095.469Germany179.78102.3665.1973.3265.269.3830.9829.0383.0010Estonia177.8271.3076.8672.6750.939.0624.5319.8164.2811Sweden175.95101.7352.9369.2369.859.2730.4918.0973.9712Norway175.1988.3864.5774.36101.438.7726.9920.3571.3713Slovenia172.1566.3178.9364.5853.4310.4927.3024.0677.5614United States172.11109.5252.8069.2771.053.5232.8936.8877.5415Spain169.8272.0368.0478.8853.779.3729.1039.9994.1916Japan167.9987.2879.3481.1483.3513.0039.1539.5984.79


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4473300


Rush is also a drug addict who hates drug addicts.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Feb 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rush is also a drug addict who hates drug addicts.



Now now. Rush had a bad issue, was prescribed pharmaceuticals and like millions of people, got hooked. His cigar addiction is what did his lungs in


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 9, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Now now. Rush had a bad issue, was prescribed pharmaceuticals and like millions of people, got hooked. His cigar addiction is what did his lungs in



Another deep south redneck who has a distorted view of reality.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Now now. Rush had a bad issue, was prescribed pharmaceuticals and like millions of people, got hooked. His cigar addiction is what did his lungs in


like millions, he got caught with drug dealer quantities at the airport..?

he most vile second only unto Trump..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4473300


the audience surprise of receiving was breath taking..who..me..?

he definitely doesn't want to make this about himself..


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231223806464790529


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2020)

*Lewis Black | Live from Here with Chris Thile*


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4473300


To be fair, Melania never said what to be best at


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4492040


Thanks Putin!

US officials have accused Moscow of supporting the Taliban for more than a year. In December 2016 Gen Nicholson criticised Russia and Iran for establishing links with the Taliban and "legitimising" the group.

Since then a number of high-ranking US officials, mainly military, have made similar claims, some suggesting Russia is also arming the Taliban.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 29, 2020)

It's so weird to not have a clue if this is a good thing or a real bad thing.

I guess we will see.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4493777


The day after Trump announced Pence's role as leader of this emergency response team, he was far away from Washington at a fund raiser for Trump.

This is not something that is unfamiliar to me. I've participated in task forces assigned to identify and resolve technical problems in various business situations. I've never worked harder in my life. I hate working on task forces but they are sometimes necessary and being assigned to one is an honor but also a sacrifice. One time I put in 80 - 100 hr work-weeks for more than a year. Resulting in burnout and poor health as well as celibacy due to inability to get out and do what bachelors do. It meant sacrificing for the good of my friends and co-workers who depended on us getting the job done right to keep the lights on and paychecks coming. At no time was anybody's actual life on the line. Yet here is Pence, off and schmoozing when he's been handed what is one of the most critical jobs of the day. 

We're screwed.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4494974


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4494977


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4494981


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4494979


where do you want me to start with your nonsense, pedophile


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> where do you want me to start with your nonsense, pedophile


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4494982


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4494992


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4495000


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4495008


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4495010


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4497337


A sociopath


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

And King of assholes!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

Just an observation.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> View attachment 4497572View attachment 4497573
> Just an observation.


I ummm dont get it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> View attachment 4497572View attachment 4497573
> Just an observation.


Retard. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I ummm dont get it


Nothing to get.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Retard.
> 
> Just an observation.


That is your response? Troll city.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> Nothing to get.


So is Bernie jesus?


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So is Bernie jesus?


That would be even funnier.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> View attachment 4497572View attachment 4497573
> Just an observation.


So you think the rat with wings is there to collect Bernies soul?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So you think the rat with wings is there to collect Bernies soul?


I think I get it. He is saying that Jesus is also far less popular and believable than he was four years ago.

That's deep.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think I get it. He is saying that Jesus is also far less popular and believable than he was four years ago.
> 
> That's deep.


I prefer my idea that bernie is ready to drop dead but the bird will find a empty vessel.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500137


dont you support a guy who bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500137


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500175


Compassion isn't the same thing as wanting to fuck your own child...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500175


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500182


The funny thing is you don't need to find photoshopped pics of Trump to get ones as bad as your photoshopped ones of Biden.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Compassion isn't the same thing as wanting to fuck your own child...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500138


until he says windmills cause cancer you’ve got nothing


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500175


didnt trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500189


im eating toast for breakfast nowadays because I lost my id and so I can’t buy cereal anymore


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> im eating toast for breakfast nowadays because I lost my id and so I can’t buy cereal anymore


That's why we shouldn't ID to vote, poor dumb whites like yourself cant manage keeping one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> That's why we shouldn't ID to vote, poor dumb whites like yourself cant manage keeping one.
> 
> View attachment 4500353


you cry when we call you racist 

But you still call for voter id laws that were struck down because they targeted black people “with surgical precision”

So I’m really not sure what to tell you other than your ignore button is broken


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> That's why we shouldn't ID to vote, poor dumb whites like yourself cant manage keeping one.
> 
> View attachment 4500353


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/getting-a-photo-id-so-you-can-vote-is-easy-unless-youre-poor-black-latino-or-elderly/2016/05/23/8d5474ec-20f0-11e6-8690-f14ca9de2972_story.html

I wonder why Republicans want to suppress their votes with voter ID laws?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500360


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500360


even the Supreme Court, illegitimate as it is with that rapist kavanaugh, disagrees with you


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500380


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4494982


You are quoting a person who is mentally ill. 

 Oh wait, I didn't realize it was you. (All Sasqeetch look alike to me.)


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500385


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Occupy Democrats, always the most factually rich source of info LOL!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

Ill give you a few since I done for the night.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Occupy Democrats, always the most factually rich source of info LOL!
> 
> View attachment 4500422


the trumptard only like factual things, folks


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Occupy Democrats, always the most factually rich source of info LOL!
> 
> View attachment 4500422


one more for the road


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500498


Didnt trump literally brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children and grabbing whoever he wants by the pussy


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500506


why so desperate


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500604


Trump's fascists


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500477


How IS the water pressure in your trailer?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500506


There is other proof. 


When the market goes up, he takes credit. When it goes down, he blames everybody in sight.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> How IS the water pressure in your trailer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> How IS the water pressure in your trailer?


The funny thing is that he actually does live in a trailer


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Nuff said.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4494974


That's racist.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> That's racist.


No, that's smoking and typing. I'm not racist. I hate everybody. Peace love and I hope one of you are fixed. LTR.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No, that's smoking and typing. I'm not racist. I hate everybody. Peace love and I hope one of you are fixed. LTR.


Who the fuck is even talking to you, Jenius?


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No, that's smoking and typing. I'm not racist. I hate everybody. Peace love and I hope one of you are fixed. LTR.


He quoted somebody dude, not you though=)


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Who the fuck is even talking to you, Jenius?


Since we are talking on a meme thread, got any shit tier memes handy?


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Since we are talking on a meme thread, got any shit tier memes handy?


I got one for ya dick wad


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 10, 2020)

gotta go incognito


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4501393


you seem pretty upset about pageantry and racism for a guy who loves a neo nazi praiser who slathers himself in makeup every day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4501393


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4501393


You mean the same Justin that donald's wife would like to fuck? A picture is worth a thousands words. Donald is a cuck.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 10, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4501393


Reported for spamming, sockpuppetry and generally being worthless and uninteresting.

Suggest another ban for him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4501423


no one likes you


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4501442


You think @schuylaar is emailing bernies campaign and asking for a refund yet?


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You think @schuylaar is emailing bernies campaign and asking for a refund yet?


Nah, I don't think she actually sent shit. She just yaps.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 10, 2020)

My mom dressed me as Aunt Jemima for halloween in about 1967


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Nah, I don't think she actually sent shit. She just yaps.


She's too busy fine tuning her Starbucks order. She gave Bernie $2 and spends $6+ per day on Carmel Macchiato, extra hot with an extra squeeze of caramel. The result? Now baristas in several time zones hate her.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 11, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> That's why we shouldn't ID to vote, poor dumb whites like yourself cant manage keeping one.
> 
> View attachment 4500353


It must have been a privilege. Like being Trump's African American over there.


----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 11, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500477


Your body wash bottle is actually a Putin doll head butt plug!


----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 11, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4500506


Because the Senate fucked us out of Due process you cock ring wearing chouda boy.


----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 11, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> He quoted somebody dude, not you though=)


Lokk at my African American over here! Are you the greatest? Do you know what I'm Talking about?


----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 11, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4501423


The guy you voted for dresses up in orange face though.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4504599


powerful


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4504599


nope. We don't. A primary isn't a national election. 

We need to fix that electoral college bullshit, from your post, I'm sure you'll agree.









National Popular Vote


State status: AK AL AR AZ CA CO CT DC DE FL GA HI IA ID IL IN KS KY LA MA MD ME MI MN MO MS MT NC ND NE NH NJ NM NV NY OH OK OR PA RI SC SD TN TX UT VA VT WA WI WV WY The National Popular Vote bill would guarantee the Presidency to the candidate who receives the most popular votes in all 50...




www.nationalpopularvote.com


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> powerful





Fogdog said:


> nope. We don't. A primary isn't a national election.
> 
> We need to fix that electoral college bullshit, from your post, I'm sure you'll agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 15, 2020)

When Trumpers try to meme...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4504767


which amendment gives us a right to healthcare, twopump


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> which amendment gives us a right to healthcare, twopump


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505046


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505046


Don’t you support a guy who bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children and grabbing them by the pussy


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505046


Yet one more example of Right wing desperation


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505122


maybe if you just keep ignoring the fact that you support a pedophile everyone will forget that you support a pedophile


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> When Trumpers try to meme...
> 
> View attachment 4504963


Yah,


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> When Trumpers try to meme...
> 
> View attachment 4504963


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505122


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505389


You know who else separated families into separate concentration camps


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505394


The kkk endorsed trump


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505396


I notice you don't have a honest picture with Harris or Booker. Which is what can be expected of you.

Notice the difference in the House freshmen of 2019?






And anything pre-1970 is bullshit, you know this. The racist agenda lost, and the Democrats started legislating for ALL Americans and not just the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda like the Republicans have been since then.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I notice you don't have a honest picture with Harris or Booker. Which is what can be expected of you.
> 
> Notice the difference in the House freshmen of 2019?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I notice you don't have a honest picture with Harris or Booker. Which is what can be expected of you.
> 
> Notice the difference in the House freshmen of 2019?
> 
> ...


Just look at the diversity of the incoming Democrats in 2019. Does my heart good to see that. Also the teensy number of Republicans, not to mention how that group is mostly old male and white.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505425


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505396


The kkk endorsed trump


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


I voted for Obama


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> I voted for Obama
> 
> View attachment 4505540


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

Is there any wonder why the Republicans fell back on the Racist Southern Strategy in the 70's and just obstructed everything the Democrats try to do since then and troll everything as some kind of '-ism'?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> I voted for Obama
> 
> View attachment 4505540


Yeah, I’m sure you voted for the guy you used racial slurs to describe 

the south was all democrats in 1960. It is all republitards now. No switch?


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Is there any wonder why the Republicans fell back on the Racist Southern Strategy in the 70's and just obstructed everything the Democrats try to do since then and troll everything as some kind of '-ism'?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505578
> View attachment 4505588









Ever notice how everything you troll the Democrats concerning racism with is pre-1970?

I know your handlers want you to sell this lie, but you have to feel a little shitty about it I bet. You can't be that stupid to know you are not pushing a racist agenda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505578
> View attachment 4505588


the kkk endorsed trump


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> the kkk endorsed trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

I research my memes

omfg


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I research my memes
> 
> omfg


So the one I posted of you playing golf was a totally inaccurate quote of yours that noone can easily search amirite.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505650
> 
> 
> So the one I posted of you playing golf was a totally inaccurate quote of yours that noone can easily search amirite.


I research my memes


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> You obviously crave a sidebar. So you're going to list Woodrow Wilson as a Democrat champion of women's rights and ignore the absolute fact that the first screening ever at The White House was Wilson playing "Birth of a Nation", a literal KKK film all while you're calling anyone who votes Republican racist in general? The irony is laughable and doesnt adhere to your own standard.
> 
> Let's examine your standard in more detail:
> 
> ...


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I research my memes
> 
> omfg


I gamble my memes:


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 17, 2020)

They approved commercial testing but still...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 20, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> View attachment 4505425


Oh look uncle Thomas.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Kill all normiesView attachment 4511506


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> All the great writers, poets, artists and revolutionary political and economic innovators were mentally ill lunatics. Also these memes are normie Reddit recycles of 4chan.
> 
> Let me guess you don't think cocks can be feminine? View attachment 4511512


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Jesus what a boomer. This is Facebook tier.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

@Bailey Jay you’re not funny


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Bailey Jay you’re not funny


They'll button him out before noon.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They'll button him out before noon.


It may not take that long LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Just a tip. This is why liberals can't meme. It's just a political statement. Even IS are better at memes. Trump people are retarded low is white people. Neoliberals are low iq white people who think they are smart. Do better.View attachment 4511515


Your efforts to ruin this site and bash America are going to lead to you leaving so...
Let me be the first to say GOOD RIDDANCE


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Just like America, pro democracy till brown people vote in a regime they don't like. Say no more fam, regulate that echo chamber.
> 
> "Post political memes unless I don't agree with your politics" hot take.


Schools out eh?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Just like America, pro democracy till brown people vote in a regime they don't like. Say no more fam, regulate that echo chamber.
> 
> "Post political memes unless I don't agree with your politics" hot take.


Who are you even talking about?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> View attachment 4511567


That guy must be getting ready for the 4th grade science fair with all those strips of newspaper. Or is he just out of TP?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That guy must be getting ready for the 4th grade science fair with all those strips of newspaper. Or is he just out of TP?


Get out the finger paints


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> View attachment 4511579


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You know in Naples where I live you'd get beat up every day old man.









Here we just call that wrestling practice.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Shut up boomer


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Cringe


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Your shit’s all retarded


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> View attachment 4511601


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Sound like a trump guy.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> American politicians from trump to Hillary are war mongering far right lunatics. Only difference is optics, you were all cheerleading Obama as he stuffed brown kids into cages. Murica.









The issue is Trump is ripping kids out of their parents arms and stuffing them into cages. Obama put incoming kids who were traveling without family into cages until he could get them reunited with family in the 72 hours (forget if this is exact number of days it was legal to hold, feel free to correct me if I am mistaken) that they were legally allowed to be held.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> American politicians from trump to Hillary are war mongering far right lunatics. Only difference is optics, you were all cheerleading Obama as he stuffed brown kids into cages. Murica.


Ohno you have divided the nation and sown distrust in institutions!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> How did kids die in ice cages under Obama then


that never happened


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Must be russian. God libs are retarded lol. McCarthyism is progressive.


So edgy!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Jesus liberals are just as hateable as conservatives. How did kids die in ice cages under Obama then? What the fuck are you saying?
> 
> Obama expanded Bush's drone program and was happy to kill dozens at Pakistani wedding parties.
> 
> ...









Look who is all for human rights now after this earlier this morning:


Bailey Jay said:


> Kill all normiesView attachment 4511506


Trolling Obama's policies is ridiculous, but not unexpected as Putin has been trying to sow distrust in the Hispanic communities hard since 2016. 

Also funny how quick you shifted from a Right wing troll to a ultra-left troll. You are really bad at this.

And lastly Obama did what he could to help the Latino dreamers with a constant stonewalling of the Republicans to the point he did an exectutive order on the Dreamer's being able to stay in America.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2014/11/20/365519963/obama-will-announce-relief-for-up-to-5-million-immigrants



Bailey Jay said:


> Must be russian. God libs are retarded lol. McCarthyism is progressive.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Who deported more bush or Obama? Just admit you are right wing.


Looks to me like Obama was deporting more criminals and decreased non-criminal deportations. Also since Bush blew up the world economy, I am curious if there was in influx of immigration due to desperation.








You really are not good at this. Tell your handlers to get you better propaganda please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Are you such a neoliberal NPC you think the FSB are getting intelligence assets to post on cannabis forums? Or are you just a hack lmao?
> 
> You are right wing. Keep justifying Obama and the racist American empire. The democrats would be classed as far right in any other developed nation. It's hilarious you see yourself as a progressive.


Thank you for make visit to forum!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Are you such a neoliberal NPC you think the FSB are getting intelligence assets to post on cannabis forums? Or are you just a hack lmao?
> 
> You are right wing. Keep justifying Obama and the racist American empire. The democrats would be classed as far right in any other developed nation. It's hilarious you see yourself as a progressive.


You really think it is just the larger websites that are under attack? It is every website with a forum, comment section, video game chat, they even are hitting up kids games like Pokemon. A website that draws about 450-1200 or so people at all times, who will vote in battleground states on a very important issue, is of course going to be a target.

Wake up and sniff what radicalized you. 



You should quit 'reading' whatever it is you are getting your junk propagandized information from, because it is incorrect.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> America meddles in every election. As do all intelligence operations. But this hysteria is so retarded and manufactured. You are following a script fed to you by corporate media.
> 
> Why does every serious left wing intellectual from Chomsky to Wolf laugh at it? Why do only corporate neoliberals believe a backwards stagnating Russia is controlling the global narrative? As opposed to the US the world's only superpower who outspend russian intelligence by 10x ?
> 
> It's so odd.









You are just hitting every Russian tactic on the bingo card huh.

Blaming 'media', Blaming America for doing what Russia did to elect idiots in several democracies around the world, and then push some more bullshit. 

Are you almost through your flowchart of trolling yet?

p.s. you just abandoned the whole point of this thread being done with memes huh. Remember when you trolled with this:


You really suck at this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You seem obsessed with Russia lol. Libs view Russia like the alt right view Jews lmfao


I was just mocking a member we had who claimed to be an american from southern Oregon 

he said “Olaf is very common American name!” and told us how he liked to “make visit to” places

so I just laugh at losers like you


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> America meddles in every election. As do all intelligence operations. But this hysteria is so retarded and manufactured. You are following a script fed to you by corporate media.
> 
> Why does every serious left wing intellectual from Chomsky to Wolf laugh at it? Why do only corporate neoliberals believe a backwards stagnating Russia is controlling the global narrative? As opposed to the US the world's only superpower who outspend russian intelligence by 10x ?
> 
> It's so odd.


You're not good at the internet. Give up little guy


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> America meddles in every election. As do all intelligence operations. But this hysteria is so retarded and manufactured. You are following a script fed to you by corporate media.
> 
> Why does every serious left wing intellectual from Chomsky to Wolf laugh at it? Why do only corporate neoliberals believe a backwards stagnating Russia is controlling the global narrative? As opposed to the US the world's only superpower who outspend russian intelligence by 10x ?
> 
> It's so odd.


Dude no ones going to admit that their party is responsible for anything.

this is what you’re doing. 

sheep don’t see they’re being lead around bud. It’s not their fault, they are sheep.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You sound like a paranoid schizophrenic. History of mental illness?


This is all they do all day every day. The newer you are the worse it is.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You sound like a conservative. Does America meddle in foreign elections? Does it assassinate foreign leaders? Does it overthrow regimes?
> 
> Does it outspend every European nation combined on foreign intelligence? Libs literally supporting the CIA to own the progressives lol.









Whats a 'conservative' sound like? 

Do you know the one about 2 guys pushing a old lady down?

One was pushing her down to steal her purse, the other pushed her out of the way of a bus she stepped in front of. Not really the same thing. And I am not even trying to say our country is perfect, we have done some seriously fucked up shit, but we have to get better.

But foreign nations attacking our democracy is only going to make it worse.


Wattzzup said:


> Dude no ones going to admit that their party is responsible for anything.
> 
> this is what you’re doing.
> 
> sheep don’t see they’re being lead around bud. It’s not their fault, they are sheep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You sound like a paranoid schizophrenic. History of mental illness?


Should I post the quotes for you

you seem retarded


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> This is all they do all day every day. The newer you are the worse it is.


Have you ever heard an american say that they “make visit to” someone?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Russia doesn't exert one tenth of the cyber espionage China and America do lol. The FSB operates on a budget smaller than America's police forces.
> 
> My grandfather and uncle were Italian comsec. They viewed America as far more dangerous to progressive world order than Russia
> 
> ...


You’re probably the worst I’ve seen at this so far

supervisor, please send someone else


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Russia doesn't exert one tenth of the cyber espionage China and America do lol. The FSB operates on a budget smaller than America's police forces.
> 
> My grandfather and uncle were Italian comsec. They viewed America as far more dangerous to progressive world order than Russia
> 
> ...









Also note, anything pre-1970 really is a different world in America when talking about the Democratic party. Try as much as you like to paint all Americans with the same brush, it isn't true.

The Democrats since the civil rights era have been the only party governing for the entire country. Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda got pushed over into the Republicans. And unfortunately the Democrats have only had about 6 years to actually make real changes in the 50 years since then.

P.S.





The world changed in 2014.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You just keep saying stock lines to avoid responding to points being made. You are a mentally ill person. I feel sorry for you.


Ohno! I have been gaslighted and now question my own sanity instead of seeing an obvious retard trolling shittily!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You just keep saying stock lines to avoid responding to points being made. You are a mentally ill person. I feel sorry for you.


You can't even stick to the point of this thread using memes,


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Operation gladio is one of the most covered in US intelligence history. It was operational to the late 90s. The American intelligence services bombed train stations, funded terror attacks, mall killings and much more.
> 
> They did so to halt the success of left wing parties in elections, justify a crackdown on democratic rights and to embolden right wing factions.
> 
> If you are going to say well yeah but that doesn't count, then just admit you are outraged at Facebook memes but not massacring civillians so the us can control my nation's elections.


Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Do you have a history of mental illness?


Do you have a history of being extremely bad at this


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You do don't you.


They don’t like losing arguments. They will report you soon and call for your removal. They like sheep here bud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You do don't you.


Ohno he asked it again and I now question my own sanity! I have been gaslighted!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> They don’t like losing arguments. They will report you soon and call for your removal. They like sheep here bud.


what was the argument


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Operation gladio is one of the most covered in US intelligence history. It was operational to the late 90s. The American intelligence services bombed train stations, funded terror attacks, mall killings and much more.
> 
> They did so to halt the success of left wing parties in elections, justify a crackdown on democratic rights and to embolden right wing factions.
> 
> If you are going to say well yeah but that doesn't count, then just admit you are outraged at Facebook memes but not massacring civillians so the us can control my nation's elections.




Looks like you have been radicalized by bullshit that ended when the Soviet Union fell.








Wattzzup said:


> They don’t like losing arguments. They will report you soon and call for your removal. They like sheep here bud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> It's actually kinda hillarious. My uncle ran comsec for the interior and did all the surveillance of the Banda Della magliana. He has some stories to tell about the CIA and their meddling in Italy.
> 
> If Russia had done a tenth of what the US did in Italy they'd of nuked Russia long ago. These libs crying about Facebook memes when they were bombing bologna and doing deals with the Roman Mafia to subvert democracy in Italy.
> 
> Wonder why the world hates them. My uncle says me being a drug dealer is more clean than working for the security services lmao.


Russians don’t visit pot sites! All Americans say they make visit to people! That is just how average American speak. Do you suffer of mental illness?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Climate change is debated. There are intelligent people who know it's real and regards who debate it isn't caused by us.
> 
> Also the fact you would post that it's debated from a wiki is so embarrassing as an argument. You are America right or wrong. Good ol' boy defending American meddling in elections. Jesus what an evil cunt.
> 
> 9/11 is debated. I guess Al Qaeda didn't do 9/11. I expected more intelligence than this if not from the mentally ill guy, from you.


Ohno he is sowing more division! Please make it stop or I make visit to doctor and result in hospital!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Climate change is debated. There are intelligent people who know it's real and regards who debate it isn't caused by us.
> 
> Also the fact you would post that it's debated from a wiki is so embarrassing as an argument. You are America right or wrong. Good ol' boy defending American meddling in elections. Jesus what an evil cunt.
> 
> 9/11 is debated. I guess Al Qaeda didn't do 9/11. I expected more intelligence than this if not from the mentally ill guy, from you.









You really should brush up on 'disinformation'.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> So America is the good guy and operation gladio wasn't real? Okay lmfao. Cognitive dissonance.


Oh look the propagandist is just completely ignoring what I said and typing random things now.







I even pointed to a wiki article on it (which you laughed at), so exactly how is that ignoring it? Also I remember saying we have done some fucked up shit, so again you are lying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Oh look the propagandist is just completely ignoring what I said and typing random things now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i no longer trust american democracy or institutions! I will make visit in hospital and vote trump now. Pepe!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> ROME, NOV. 13 -- A secret army created by the Central Intelligence Agency during the 1950s to organize resistance in the event of a Soviet invasion of Western Europe has finally come in from the cold, and the disclosures of its past actions are producing a political flap that stretches across the continent.
> The existence of a clandestine paramilitary network code-named "Operation Gladio" was disclosed last Thursday by Italian Prime Minister Giulio Andreotti in a speech to his nation's Senate. Since then, European officials have described similar operations in most of the other NATO countries.
> The CIA-backed paramilitary network included units in Belgium, France, Greece, West Germany and the Netherlands, according to European newspaper and news-service reports.
> "The operation was expanded to all of Western Europe by 1959," including neutral Sweden and Switzerland, according to a story scheduled to appear Wednesday in the German newspaper Die Welt.
> ...









Copy pasting a wall of text is very convincing....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Do you even grow weed?


lol


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You linked to wiki and highlighted an article saying the subject is debated, as a rebuttal you imbecile.
> 
> Now you are saying ok but it was in the past.
> 
> ...


No it said that the CIA involvement past the soviet union falling is debated. Because it seems you are using it as somehow a way to act like it is ongoing. 

And again you ignore my saying we have done fucked up shit. 

lmao and yeah...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

I think sissy boys are superior to white women


And if you don't I think you are lying. Discuss.



www.rollitup.org




I’m gonna forever bump this thread.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> But you spend all day every day ranting about Russia on a lot forum. Do you even grow weed? Google post shows thousands of posts on politics, mostly Russia, but none on cannabis?


What’s a guy with no education to do?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1990/11/14/cia-organized-secret-army-in-western-europe/e0305101-97b9-4494-bc18-d89f42497d85/


Yeah I saw that article, was going to click it, but then I realized it was from 1990 and therefore not up to date on whatever nonsense you are spewing. 

All the other was conspiracy websites, so I was forced to go with the Wiki page on it.








Wattzzup said:


> What’s a guy with no education to do?


You tell us.


Bailey Jay said:


> America bombed civillians in Italy and blamed it on terror groups to destroy left wing parties electoral campaigns.
> 
> Only the US debate this. It went on until the late 90s early 2000s and there are still 600 people on the gladio payroll.
> 
> Why can't you admit it. Is it because to admit the us interference in foreign elections is far higher than russian interference would make your ramblings look dumb as fuck?


Italy was on the side of Hitler no? As much as it sucks for the innocent people, that was worth a few bombs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Why does it bother you? You a right wing homophobe?


I’m a black Jewish lesbian 
Congratulations, you’re my new signature


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Seem obsessed


No just bored, I’ve got a broken arm. Trimmed up a few plants this morning. Found an idiot online so I thought I’d fuck with the kid.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> So because Italy in the 40s was on the side of Hitler the us was justified in bombing Italian civilians in the 80s in order to stop left wing parties being elected? Holy shit you really are an American exceptionalist lmao.
> 
> And yeah we in Naples were rounded up and massacred along with the Camorra and Mafia for resisting the fascists. You know the dictator the us President at the time called a great man who is restoring European greatness lol.
> 
> So also do you think US civillians deserve some bombs in times Square for your country murdering a million civillians in Iraq? Just to see if you are consistent?







And again you ignore my saying we have done fucked up shit.

And that is not even because I buy anything you are saying without some proof. Because what I read about your propaganda showed it was a alliance of nations that was in on that operation.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You don't use a tor and your IP is visible to me, a drug dealer from Italy  this should be fun.


I don’t give a shit
I live in Florida. Do you know where Tarpon Springs is located?
Google Innsbrook


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> What's your point? This would be like me saying Americans deserved 9/12 for your genocide against native Americans or the enslavement of black people.
> 
> Did America deserve 9/11 for slavery?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Google silk road and contracts. I love globalisation lmao.


I don’t give a shit. You can pretend to be whatever you want junior.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Jesus you are denying historical fact. You sound like a 9/11 trigger lol.





Bailey Jay said:


> Google silk road and contracts. I love globalisation lmao.





Bailey Jay said:


> See you brought up Mussolini to avoid the subject and said you supported terrorism against Italians and we deserved bombing for our governments sctions in ww2.
> 
> I then ask you do American civillians deserve bombing for their genocide of the natives, you deflect again. You can't keep a logically consistent debate going lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Internet tough guy
Ok, I’ve got real adult stuff to do. Ciao


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Are you the guy who said italians deserved terrorism against them? Because he couldn't argue his nation didn't interfere with elections any longer?
> 
> Justify operation gladio to own the left. But yeah you are not right wing lol.









Your talk of anything post 1990 is not supported by the facts. Just saying shit doesn't make it true. And I was referring to WW2 bombings.



Bailey Jay said:


> Hide that IP and don't use the same email for all your accounts. Stay safe.


Threatening people?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Justifying terrorism against civillians? Against site rules isn't it?









This is a lot harder when you just type shit and don't follow the rules of this thread. But yeah, your making shit up is not the same at all as threatening people in this forum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You obviously were not referring to ww2 you said we deserved some bombings in response to me saying America carried out terror bombings on civillians in the 80s.


Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Seem obsessed


They’re in the closet. Take it as a compliment. At least you’re standing up they’re stuck in that closet.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> You obviously were not referring to ww2 you said we deserved some bombings in response to me saying America carried out terror bombings on civillians in the 80s.







Nope, you are incorrect, unless they were in cahoots with Hitler in the 80's?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> My father is Giov
> 
> 
> Bombing civillians = fine
> ...


Ohno! It has found my medical records which definitely say I have schizophrenia! AND it has posted them to 8chan! I am so helpless!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> My father is an imprisoned Camorra leader. I could have your entire family killed lol. I have no need to make threats. Also lol reporting like a bitch after supporting terrorism. You are now on 8 Chan. Stay safe. Get a tor browser and see for yourself lol.


No thank you, and my family is fully capable of taking care of themselves internet tough-guy.

And I have never supported terrorism.





"My daddy is tough"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> My father is an imprisoned Camorra leader. I could have your entire family killed lol. I have no need to make threats. Also lol reporting like a bitch after supporting terrorism. You are now on 8 Chan. Stay safe. Get a tor browser and see for yourself lol.


“I can have your family killed! You are now on 8chan!”

my god, so alpha


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> I wouldn't hurt you, I feel bad for you. I've known mentally ill people and it's a daily struggle. Keep on keeping on man.


What are the names of my dogs?!?!?!


----------



## christopher jordan (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Russia doesn't exert one tenth of the cyber espionage China and America do lol. The FSB operates on a budget smaller than America's police forces.
> 
> My grandfather and uncle were Italian comsec. They viewed America as far more dangerous to progressive world order than Russia
> 
> ...


You know next to nothing about espionage and organized crime. The Russian economy is gas and weapons. They destabilize whatever and whoever they can to sell them.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> If you ever come to Naples my family control scampia. My name is lulo, ask about and we can smoke some green lol.
> 
> I can bypass site security so if they ban this account I'll be back. Check out 8 Chan if you wanna know the mental cases names.


Best of luck to your family in not getting sick during this pandemic (if anything of what you said is true). 

It is a shame you have to turn into such a turd when you suck at spreading disinformation.

See you on your next sock.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Lol your getting banned for it. Your pathetic life would be destroyed. All you do is post on here all day lmao.
> 
> Not just my daddy. We all are, that's why we own territory rather than posting about russian memes lol. I know you can't understand pride in ones father


Nah I would be fine, I am just here to be the warning label on the particular type of stupidity you are pushing.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

AAAAANDDDD

Boom goes the ban hammer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> What are the names of my dogs?!?!?!


8chan told me you were a big Magnum PI fan so i'm going with Zeus and Apollo


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> AAAAANDDDD
> 
> Boom goes the ban hammer.



Thank you, thank you!


I'll be here all week.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> 
> I'll be here all week.


Count me in for two weeks


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2020)

They're all coming back. They _always_ come back.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4511914


Stolen without shame.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4512083


Lock picking 101


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Chip Green (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 26, 2020)

@captainmorgan 
your memes are a huge hit on my facebook feed. my audience can't get enough!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

@rkymtnman The internet is a wonderful thing lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks, Jim Carrey


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4516734


Trump train is finally winning


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4513478


Wow. Good one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218480592940494


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4516782





http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey hey!!
FF


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4526249View attachment 4526250


Next year it will be PPE fashion that will be all the rage!


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4530261


did they ban your klan meetings too


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> did they ban your klan meetings too


We were gonna hold them at Wendy's but the government forced them to be closed. First time that's happened, since they had to shut down to install new bathroom floors a few years back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> We were gonna hold them at Wendy's but the government forced them to be closed. First time that's happened, since they had to shut down to install new bathroom floors a few years back.


Considering your odds of dying from this, your attitude is suicidal, I have no objection to that, but I recommend you use a gun or poison and leave the rest of us out of it.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Considering your odds of dying from this, your attitude is suicidal, I have no objection to that, but I recommend you use a gun or poison and leave the rest of us out of it.


When you smell as bad as Rob does you don't need to practice social distancing.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Considering your odds of dying from this, your attitude is suicidal, I have no objection to that, but I recommend you use a gun or poison and leave the rest of us out of it.


Your odds are much higher of dying from democide (death by government) than they are of dying from this virus. 

I have no objection to your self quarantine, I don't recommend you use a gun or an owned media to poison others choices though.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> did they ban your klan meetings too


No the robes are lined in n95


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> When you smell as bad as Rob does you don't need to practice social distancing.


Bad smell? Oh, you mean my breath ? ….

If I were going to sink to your level, I may have retorted with, 

" I can explain, I had a (d)ate with your mom last night and haven't brushed my teeth yet". 

But, it's not nice to engage in a battle of wits with the unarmed, so I won't say that, Pee Wee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Your odds are much higher of dying from democide (death by government) than they are of dying from this virus.


Your delusional, a danger to yourself and others, hopefully the new government will start locking you up with others of your kind. Refuse the coronavirus vaccine and you will be forcibly vaccinated and jailed for 6 months for dangerous antisocial activities that contravene public health regulations. Furthermore you will be put on a government watch list, like a terrorist (which you would be) and be compelled to get vaccinated annually. I'd be all for such laws and I figure the majority of Americans will be too, before this is over.

You've got a choice right now, get the vaccine if you are lucky enough to be alive when it becomes available, or get covid-19 and play Russian roulette with your own life and those you infect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> No the robes are lined in n95


Even those morons will end up wearing N95 respirators under their hoods.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even those morons will end up wearing N95 respirators under their hoods.


McConnell taking care of his men.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4530418


Maybe they have children that they love and are risking their ass to make them happy by buying them a bunny. You seemed to miss that part all together.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your delusional, a danger to yourself and others, hopefully the new government will start locking you up with others of your kind. Refuse the coronavirus vaccine and you will be forcibly vaccinated and jailed for 6 months for dangerous antisocial activities that contravene public health regulations. Furthermore you will be put on a government watch list, like a terrorist (which you would be) and be compelled to get vaccinated annually. I'd be all for such laws and I figure the majority of Americans will be too, before this is over.
> 
> You've got a choice right now, get the vaccine if you are lucky enough to be alive when it becomes available, or get covid-19 and play Russian roulette with your own life and those you infect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4530421


The only thing you can really free is your mind, by not being a slave to passion, lust or greed. You are now a slave to your ego and it gets you in trouble, you have to train your mind to be free, and even then you are not, unless you go all the way and that is not possible for many, or even desirable for some.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only thing you can really free is your mind, by not being a slave to passion, lust or greed. You are now a slave to your ego and it gets you in trouble, you have to train your mind to be free, and even then you are not, unless you go all the way and that is not possible for many, or even desirable for some.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Apr 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4538720


 nice, trump should be the lion though, no courage.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4538874


Bad people like you disobey good laws that protect children from psychos.


----------



## luckybleu (Apr 19, 2020)

AlphaPhase said:


> No comments. Just memes.
> 
> Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## luckybleu (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bad people like you disobey good laws that protect children from psychos.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4539777


Welcome back to the land of the living Captain!


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4539777


it's good to see that you are back, capn.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4538487


RIGHT? All of a sudden it's their body. Their choice. LMAO, their hypocrisy is staggering, but they're too dumb to connect a couple of dots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253074954800844802


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4543395


VOTE= Victim Of Trump Election! or VOTE=RIP


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

So fitting lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253527027157807105


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 25, 2020)

Is it just me or are less people on here defending dotard?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544806


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Is it just me or are less people on here defending dotard?


Where is @Bugeye when ya want him, I wonder where eddy and all the rest of those guys who figure the sun shines outta Donald's asshole are? 
*Where is the Confederacy of Dunces?

Did they all take Trumps advice and shoot up Lysol?

Drink Bleach?    *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's an idea, save your empty bleach and Lysol plastic bottles. Attend the campaign events of republican senators and congressmen and throw the empty bottles at the fuckers, bury them on the stage. Better yet bury their houses and local offices in empty plastic lysol and bleach bottles! Suggest they drink it too as mixer for Trump's fucking Koolaid!

GOP Coronavirus cure, Drink up Cleetus.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2020)

A fixxing up before the press conference


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A fixxing up before the press conference
> View attachment 4545477


Not everybody is a stupid asshole, some people make the world worth fighting for, here's an example... War on!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Kansas farmer who sent N95 mask: 'Humanity at its best'*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not everybody is a stupid asshole, some people make the world worth fighting for, here's an example... War on!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Kansas farmer who sent N95 mask: 'Humanity at its best'*


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4545599


Ever hear of a stockpile? They could even be empty boxes. He's doing his job and part of that job is to be a leader, sometimes that requires getting out in front and leading from there. This is what leadership looks like, it's not always perfect and everybody who is still breathing makes mistakes, I hope to make many more myself. Making memes and monday quarterbacking are easy, leading not so much, perhaps you'd prefer the guy in Georgia? You know the stupid republican bastard who stole the election there...


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4545599


Nice meme, beside the fact that Cuomo is seen speaking at the Jarvis center which has been converted into, you guessed it, a temporary hospital.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=521596815410624


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

When you tell your parents you and your cousin are going to take a walk right before Thanksgiving dinner then come home and sit at the table

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254875425223950342


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2020)

100% horse shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 28, 2020)

_“Of course he’s home. He’s a snail.” _​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

Cuomo flipped the bird on live TV -- and held it up for a while!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4550887


Libaries....


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4550887


About 15 years ago I was at a festival in Appalachia. The local library was selling tshirts to raise money. I wasn't paying attention until my son pointed out that they forgot an r. We told them. Then they went with it and sold more! Crazy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4552165


We had that one in the far right in Sky Blue. Lol. My husband worked at a strange International sex Novelties warehouse in Neww Jersey and brought home some weird shit. The weirdest was that 4 foot blue penis made out of the some funky hard jelly that had a sticky feeling. It was very hard to dust! Lol.but instead of the balls it had two feet. Kept the stupid thing for like 10 years moving it around with us all over the country until I got so sick of it . Some famous porn star once sat on it . So he said..lol. Famous porn stars would come into the warehouse and sit on it.

With all the talk lately about Joe’s fingers. I found this one and wow! Joe is so hot for an old guy.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (May 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4552584


The whitest whites


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4552584


Run off some Clorox label facsimiles or a color print run onto self adhesive paper and stick them on Trump signs like bumper stickers. Some young folks could have some fun with those, sticking them to every Trump election sign in town.


----------



## Justin-case (May 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Run off some Clorox label facsimiles or a color print run onto self adhesive paper and stick them on Trump signs like bumper stickers. Some young folks could have some fun with those, sticking them to every Trump election sign in town.


Add it to their favorite food products "now with bleach"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Add it to their favorite food products "now with bleach"


People need to be reminded about the Bleach thing, not to mention the Light and Lysol cure. They need to be constantly reminded how incredibly fucking stupid and ignorant the sonofabitch is! Even though he is an idiot, his words still have great power among the weak minded, the farce is strong within the Donald! He has gathered every grifter, charlatan, bigot, asshole, nazi ,psycho, idiot and lunatic in America to his banner, it is a mighty army of evil.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 2, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2020)

Fuck capitalism, fuck nations, fuck your politicians.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (May 3, 2020)

This picture is begging to be a meme

Im thinking of something like 'new line at the Gap designed for would be school shooters' or something.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck capitalism, fuck nations, fuck your politicians.


Anarchy is a revolutionary idea that failed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This picture is begging to be a meme
> 
> Im thinking of something like 'new line at the Gap designed for would be school shooters' or something.


How this?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (May 3, 2020)

Captain America Donald Trump Funny Sticker TRUMP 2020 3"×4" **NEW SIZE** | eBay


Condition is New.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (May 3, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-campaign-divided-over-how-to-attack-biden-amid-worries-over-troubling-poll-numbers/2020/05/02/2dcf8740-8bf0-11ea-8ac1-bfb250876b7a_story.html


----------



## dandyrandy (May 4, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 6, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 6, 2020)




----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Anarchy is a revolutionary idea that failed.


Anarchy is not a revolutionary idea, it hasn’t failed or even recently been implemented.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Anarchy is not a revolutionary idea, it hasn’t failed or even recently been implemented.


It was somebody's idea. Would it not be revolutionary if it had succeeded? Countries that were founded on that ideal never managed to defend themselves. Catalonia, for one. It ended in 1939. Less than a hundred years ago. Depending on POV, that's recent.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 6, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2020)




----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It was somebody's idea. Would it not be revolutionary if it had succeeded? Countries that were founded on that ideal never managed to defend themselves. Catalonia, for one. It ended in 1939. Less than a hundred years ago. Depending on POV, that's recent.


A revolution replaces one system with another, anarchy simply means without rulers so we haven’t seen real anarchy since the Palaeolithic imo.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

@UncleBuck 




__





She Said Anthony Fauci Sexually Assaulted Her. Now She Says Jacob Wohl and Jack Burkman Paid Her to Lie.







reason.com





He's still at it! Lol
And people wonder why I question bidens bidens allegation. Story keeps changing, won't seek legal help.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 7, 2020)

There is no proof she said this, but...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4558659


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4559134


I bet they are Levi's. They are superior to most jeans


----------



## Wattzzup (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I bet they are Levi's. They are superior to most jeans


So he’s half right and half stupid?


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So he’s half right and half stupid?


If you're gonna be a racist piece of shit.. you might as well be racist piece of shit in superior jeans


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2020)

Chunky, I just snorted root beer up my nose over that. LMAO.

Damn you!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2020)

Not intentionally. I was taking a drink at the time.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4559134


guy with the sign looks like Vermin Supreme.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2020)

zeddd said:


> A revolution replaces one system with another, anarchy simply means without rulers so we haven’t seen real anarchy since the Palaeolithic imo.



You're right, zeddd. I remember the Palaeolithic fondly ...


we had some really good hash then!


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

rollitup said:


> You're right, zeddd. I remember the Palaeolithic fondly ...
> 
> 
> we had some really good hash then!


The hard part was catching fire from lightning to smoke the stuff


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2020)




----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2020)

rollitup said:


> You're right, zeddd. I remember the Palaeolithic fondly ...
> 
> 
> we had some really good hash then!


The Stone Age indeed.


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

Moments before laughing at i redneck while giving him the finger. Dude had a microphone and told me I needed a trump mask to stay safe and called schiff a fa**ot.

And you bet your ass he was playing YMCA with m a g a inserted instead of ymca. 

I need to go back to work. I was getting antsy and I'm glad I was with the lady. I would of just plowed through his trailer while he was riding both lanes


----------



## dandyrandy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 8, 2020)

Hopefully the “ rona “ mutates and kills off repub scum .... paper plate masks and all.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4559669


totally not trying to hide behind sunglasses


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> totally not trying to hide behind sunglasses


I wear my shades in the store now. Might as well go full bandit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Moments before laughing at i redneck while giving him the finger. Dude had a microphone and told me I needed a trump mask to stay safe and called schiff a fa**ot.
> View attachment 4559628
> And you bet your ass he was playing YMCA with m a g a inserted instead of ymca.
> 
> I need to go back to work. I was getting antsy and I'm glad I was with the lady. I would of just plowed through his trailer while he was riding both lanes


You showed remarkable restraint my friend!  

I'm feeling a little nutty these days and need to be careful.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I wear my shades in the store now. Might as well go full bandit.


It's the only way! 
This is me going grocery shopping.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 10, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 10, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Anarchy is not a revolutionary idea, it hasn’t failed or even recently been implemented.





voluntaryist.com - Fundamentals of Voluntaryism


----------



## Rob Roy (May 10, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (May 10, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4561066


Yes he needs to use anal bleach as mouth wash . That will be his next big announcement at the last big Corona virus task force briefing . I think it’s an excellent idea, he should do it and not just swirl and rinse , go ahead and swallow too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4561021


We've had leaders since the paleolithic and alpha monkeys before that, our societies, armies and groups are organized hieachicly for a reason, it's instinctive in behavior in humans. 100,000 years ago the chief laid down the law like a cop does today, fuck up too much and you were ostracised which was a death sentence, since humans can only survive in a social context, especially back then, life was a bitch.

Anarchy is libertarianism by another name and is a completely unworkable form of government or society, anarchy means chaos and you have that with Trump already, how's that working out for you? Any enemy could easily defeat such a state, even from within, dictatorship or democracy would be the end result, most likely dictatorship though since we are naturally hierarchical. Successful societies organise themselves so as to take advantage of the positive aspects of human nature and minimise its negative antisocial side, those who are organised contrary to human nature like communism in Russia, fail.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 10, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2020)

This patriot 


But look closer lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 10, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This patriot
> View attachment 4561463
> 
> But look closer lol
> View attachment 4561465View attachment 4561464


A waste of a good piece of lumber. The guy carrying it is a waste of good oxygen. Shewt, ah cooda' used dat 4x4.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This patriot
> View attachment 4561463
> 
> But look closer lol
> View attachment 4561465View attachment 4561464


Geezer’s got a degree in wood turning.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've had leaders since the paleolithic and alpha monkeys before that, our societies, armies and groups are organized hieachicly for a reason, it's instinctive in behavior in humans. 100,000 years ago the chief laid down the law like a cop does today, fuck up too much and you were ostracised which was a death sentence, since humans can only survive in a social context, especially back then, life was a bitch.
> 
> Anarchy is libertarianism by another name and is a completely unworkable form of government or society, anarchy means chaos and you have that with Trump already, how's that working out for you? Any enemy could easily defeat such a state, even from within, dictatorship or democracy would be the end result, most likely dictatorship though since we are naturally hierarchical. Successful societies organise themselves so as to take advantage of the positive aspects of human nature and minimise its negative antisocial side, those who are organised contrary to human nature like communism in Russia, fail.


No offense, but this is a really misleading post with some inaccurate statements and a few accurate statements poorly attached to inaccurate examples.

Yes, there were paleolithic "leaders" and alpha monkeys. They used to burn witches too and force people of the wrong race to serve others against their will. Paleolithic leaders and alpha monkeys hold sway, usually thru applications of force. Bad monkey!

Modeling a modern human society on how cavemen did it and monkeys do it, is, uh "not very progressive". Just because something may have been done a certain way doesn't provide evidence that when another more humane way is "discovered", the old way should be continued and the "new way" rejected. Unless of course you're into burning witches, "because that's they way we've always done it".

Anarchy means without a ruler. It does not mean chaos, unless you accept the redefinition of the word, which came about for nefarious reasons, probably by people who wanted to rule others. My definition is etymologically speaking, accurate.

The word leader is not synonymous with ruler. Using the words interchangeably is a common mistake. A leader has followers, presumably of their own volition. Voluntary. A ruler has subjects, subjects don't get a choice. Involuntary.

Anarchy, doesn't prevent individuals from having leaders, it does, by definition preclude rulers. 
Anarchy doesn't prevent people from having rules, it does, by definition preclude rulers.

Anarchy isn't unworkable on a societal level, to say so, is to say that "rulers" (the opposite of anarchy) are a workable circumstance and subjugation is desirable and workable. Anarchy is freedom. Things which include rulers, are not.

I could refute your other misconceptions too, but feel that your present low comprehension would necessitate me having to dismantle your other default erroneous assumptions first. That could be tedious.

In other words, your platitudes do not always make good arguments and we would need to "reeducate you" into a basic grasp of the meanings of words and concepts you presently misuse before we proceed. Perhaps, in another thread, we will pursue this one day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> No offense, but this is a really misleading post with some inaccurate statements and a few accurate statements poorly attached to inaccurate examples.
> 
> Yes, there were paleolithic "leaders" and alpha monkeys. They used to burn witches too and force people of the wrong race to serve others against their will. Paleolithic leaders and alpha monkeys hold sway, usually thru applications of force. Bad monkey!
> 
> ...


Or maybe you've just got "issues" with authority figures, it's quite common among antisocial types and misanthropes. Your feelings of aversion to authority might be causing your intellect to be controlled by your emotions and you're just rationalising a subconscious sense of avoidance. We first have the feeling then we rationalize around that. Feelings of attraction and avoidance and then more complex emotions evolved first in animals, intelligence came later and was layered on top of that. Just like you rationalize your sexual desires and seek to defend the morally and ethically indefensible. Thoughts and emotions are wound together like strands of a rope, one re enforcing the other and both motivated by deeper intentions based on feelings that are felt in the body. That's the short version and much of the process is hidden from conscious view unless one trains.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 10, 2020)

Oh dear, another post with some accurate statement cobbled onto outright falsehood in a lame attempt to construct a diversionary argument. At least you were smart enough not to tackle my refutation of your "what anarchy is" clusterfuck. 

Yes, I have issues with "authority figures", if you mean rulers, for the same reasons I have issues with slave masters. It's wrong. Speaking out against the concept of authority over other people without their explicit consent makes me an abolitionist. Your incongruent arguments make you a kind of slavery apologist. 

My sexual desires are quite unremarkable and vanilla. A monogamous type relationship with an "almost" 60 year old woman. Quick, castrate me!!

What I seek to defend, is freedom of choice for those capable of consenting. What other consenting people do amongst themselves, is none of my business regardless of my personal like or dislike of others choices. Anything which deviates from that, is an argument for negating another persons ability to choose, which is what rapists do. Why would you want to be on the same philosophical side as a rapist ? Do you want to be "the authority" even if it requires you to initiate force ? Do you have "authority fantasies" ?



Thoughts and emotions wound in rope? I actually liked that one. Great imagery! 
True confession, my thoughts and emotions are wound with hemp rope this evening.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 10, 2020)

It’s a good thing you smoke pot, Bob


----------



## Rob Roy (May 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4562837


I disagree. Drink enough and you'll never worry about a bug again


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)

"I'm sorry sir. We just ran out of salad"


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> "I'm sorry sir. We just ran out of salad"
> View attachment 4563071


Ballin' with a stack of dolla bills ya'll 

SH420


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ballin' with a stack of dolla bills ya'll
> 
> SH420


Inflation....it's coming!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2020)

Looks like @Rob Roy needs attention.

Give us a hug, you big hairball...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like @Rob Roy needs attention.
> 
> Give us a hug, you big hairball...


He’ll be ok. He’s just taking a break from bomb building.........up there in his little cabin in the woods......


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4563209


those who do not learn from history are condemned to repeat it..









When Denver backed off social distancing in the 1918 pandemic, the results were deadly | CNN


John Avlon writes that just like now with Covid-19, during the 1918 flu pandemic, some local leaders, like then-Denver Mayor William Fitz Randolph Mills, caved into pressures to ignore social distancing and open up after protests, but it backfired.




www.cnn.com





The mayor caved into pressure and double the amount of people died- double.

Then we're going to hear him say 'who knew'.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’ll be ok. He’s just taking a break from bomb building.........up there in his little cabin in the woods......


do you think the Zodiac Killer was ultimately Ted Kaczynski?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4563359


what's your theory about Zodiac?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)

Bob. I’m requesting Admin to forward your memes to the “Awkward Memes” thread.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4563441


have you sent back your stimulus yet out of respect for Lysander Spooner?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> have you sent back your stimulus yet out of respect for Lysander Spooner?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4563559


hours or minutes would be appropriate too. lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)




----------



## 420drummer (May 14, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2020)

420drummer said:


> View attachment 4565738


their win/loss record isn't much to brag about.


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> their win/loss record isn't much to brag about.


probably because those rifles hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## 420drummer (May 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> their win/loss record isn't much to brag about.


90%was wiped out by disease so yea. Not much hope Plus the tribes hardly ever united if they had itd b a different place today


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2020)

420drummer said:


> 90%was wiped out by disease so yea. Not much hope Plus the tribes hardly ever united if they had itd b a different place today


i agree with you. i think its' similare to palestine vs israel in modern times. rocks versue automatic rifles. 

but at the same time, it's survival of the fittest. we are right in the middle of Ute country where i live.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2020)

420drummer said:


> 90%was wiped out by disease so yea. Not much hope * Plus the tribes hardly ever united* if they had itd b a different place today


i didn't know that


----------



## Rob Roy (May 15, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4566053


Vote republicans out.....


----------



## kickapooh (May 15, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> View attachment 4566056


----------



## kickapooh (May 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4566058


I can't stop looking at that parrot.


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> I can't stop looking at that parrot.


you are one sick dude.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (May 15, 2020)

A friend of mine just had bumper stickers made, 

"Vote out the turd November 3rd"


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

Lacks the impact it had a few weeks ago, but still a contender, I think.


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4566058


Creepy shit


----------



## tstick (May 15, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> I can't stop looking at that parrot.


Thanks a lot....Now I can't UN-see it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)

tstick said:


> Thanks a lot....Now I can't UN-see it.


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4566540


Just when ya thought it couldn’t get any worse...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4566540


It would make a nice handle for the headsman to hold up his head by as he shouts, "Here is the head of a traitor"! Maybe the congress will find it's Cromwell to take the head of an evil King. Perhaps Kings fall outside the protection of the constitution, they seem to think it doesn't apply to them!


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4566693


Right? I’m of the opinion that high executive turnover, high incidence of “tell all” books immediately after inevitable firing, immediate recriminations are not indicators of superior management.


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would make a nice handle for the headsman to hold up his head by as he shouts, "Here is the head of a traitor"! Maybe the congress will find it's Cromwell to take the head of an evil King. Perhaps Kings fall outside the protection of the constitution, they seem to think it doesn't apply to them!


He is, and I wish, but the Party of Science Deniers & Deficit Spending has sold their souls, their credibility, & any veneer that they represent any constituents, but their Party.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Right? I’m of the opinion that high executive turnover, high incidence of “tell all” books immediately after inevitable firing, immediate recriminations are not indicators of superior management.


No but it makes for good TV.


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> No but it makes for good TV.


Indeed


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2020)

*Trump's Coronavirus strategy*​


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4567211


and his trusty sidekick chili dog


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (May 17, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4568615


Be best.....


----------



## hotrodharley (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 17, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Be best.....


To be fair, she didn't specify at what


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2020)

DoubleDownDonny said:


> Choose Truth over Facts!
> Trump will win just by sharing Biden cosplaying WORDZ.









Trump's campaign manager Paul Manafort gave Putin the RNC data on all of our electorate. This gave the Russians the power to attack every single one of us down to the district we vote in, with direct propaganda based on a personality profile they created that used everything that we do online. 

And Trump has worked to strip our government from responding to the Russian military attacking our citizens. 

Trump is a puppet for foreign dictators and needs to be removed in November.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4570424


Ben would have had a rather dim view of Donald and the Trumpers, you'd see him on TV alot and Donald would be mean tweeting away! Someone like Ben didn't believe in bullshit, he believed in science and reason, it would be no different with him than Dr, Fauci.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 19, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4570472


How nobody can get that he's had 6 bankruptcies is beyond me.


----------



## waktoo (May 19, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> How nobody can get that he's had 6 bankruptcies is beyond me.


Conservatives seem to experience a great deal of psychological discomfort when facts cause rise to cognitive dissonance.

They avoid facts like the plague...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Conservatives seem to experience a great deal of psychological discomfort when facts cause rise to cognitive dissonance.
> 
> They avoid facts like the plague...


Trump has emboldened the stupid and it's the feeling of self-importance that keeps them hooked.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## kickapooh (May 20, 2020)




----------



## kickapooh (May 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)

Who is the creepier father! LOL


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Who is the creepier father! LOL


I don't think it is even close, Trump is eyeballing and lustful in his pictures, and has the audio to back up how much of a creeper he is.






Sure out of 10's of thousands of pictures Joe has taken with families over the years, and all those bored frustrated squirmy children, getting some creepy looking shots is inevitable.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Sure out of 10's of thousands of pictures Joe has taken with families over the years, and all those bored frustrated squirmy children, getting some creepy looking shots is inevitable.


For sure, I agree. The Biden is still funny though.


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> For sure, I agree. The Biden is still funny though.


It is all fun and games until you end up with some idiot believing the propagandists lies.






And some idiot with a gun shows up to blow everyone away because of the lies Trump needs to get re-elected being pushed.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2020)

for @Rob Roy


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4571434


...and commands the most powerful military in the world

let's not forget that little detail


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 23, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2020)




----------



## 1212ham (May 23, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2020)

Not really a political meme but since the summer season is upon us, just a friendly reminder:


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not really a political meme but since the summer season is upon us, just a friendly reminder:View attachment 4574448


Why? That bag got flavor


----------



## captainmorgan (May 23, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4574307


I know! That really turned me off of Bill, but by the numbers, he was a better president than most. Current guy: Holy shit! 16,000+public lies to date, months ago.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> he was a better president than most.


He only killed hundreds when he bombed Serbia. His bombing death numbers pale compared to many other Presidents.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> I know! That really turned me off of Bill


I actually liked him more because of it. Go figure.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> He only killed hundreds when he bombed Serbia. His bombing death numbers pale compared to many other Presidents.


I don’t know if you’re aware Bob but NASA is looking for people to train for a Mars mission. I thought this was right up your alley. 

When you get close to Mars, kill all of your teammates in their sleep and the entire planet is yours. Then you can establish your utopian society free from rules and common sense.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Why? That bag got flavor


Trumpers do like the taste of shit....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

I think this sums up recent events at a glance more effectively than writing about them. Sometimes ya gotta laugh through the tears and rage. and these can connect to most folks and show them the truth reduced to its simplest terms and the utter absurdity of life sometimes. Here are few editorial cartoons for a few laughs, while in some cases summing up the situation perfectly using art and humor.

The pope is infallible too I suppose, according to doctrine he is, Donald would have made a better Pope than a president!


Being a Christian means to be indoctrinated, not stupid, many environmental factors are at play .


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 25, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4575208


They misspelled 'hydroxychloroquine'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

wrong thread


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> They misspelled 'hydroxychloroquine'.


A definite sign the world has changed is the fact we can all spell hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> A definite sign the world has changed is the fact we can all spell hydroxychloroquine.


All it takes is one idiot misspelling it and I get it stuck in my head.

Err, wha? hydrockorlo, howdoodycholoro, aw fuckit. 

My only recourse is to make sure it's correctly stored in spellchecker.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> They misspelled 'hydroxychloroquine'.


It doesn't exactly roll of the tongue, better than some tRUmptards that can't even spell the state they live in on their signs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It doesn't exactly roll of the tongue, better than some tRUmptards that can't even spell the state they live in on their signs.


Save the trouble HCQ has entered the vernacular.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know if you’re aware Bob but NASA is looking for people to train for a Mars mission. I thought this was right up your alley.
> 
> When you get close to Mars, kill all of your teammates in their sleep and the entire planet is yours. Then you can establish your utopian society free from rules and common sense.


----------



## srh88 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are so dumb it's almost funny.
> 
> Almost...


----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 25, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

Another stupid idiot. Bill Gates did it........LMAO


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)

Another conspiracy for @Rob Roy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2020)

Monies will buy the head of a neck


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> A definite sign the world has changed is the fact we can all spell hydroxychloroquine.


that’s a fact


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4575637


Jesus, that’s bad...


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4576928


Exactly


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> He only killed hundreds when he bombed Serbia. His bombing death numbers pale compared to many other Presidents.





Rob Roy said:


> He only killed hundreds when he bombed Serbia. His bombing death numbers pale compared to many other Presidents.


Had to look this up, as I’m not a political historian, & your statement, tho only 2 sentences, seems to contain some inaccuracies. It’s welcome, none the less. Anywho, you’re referring to the NATO bombing of the Yugoslavian Armed Forces in Kosovo. From what I read, 13 NATO countries participated. Plenty of fuck ups & possibly an intentional bombing of part of the Chinese Embassy. Yes, hundreds of innocent dead. That being said, the Serbs n Croats have been warring for hundreds of years. I don’t know if we picked the right side or the wrong side. The action did lead to the withdrawal of Yugoslavian forces from Kosovo, & saved 1000’s of lives from that perspective.

So my conclusion on your submission is that 1)If 12 other NATO countries felt it was appropriate to fight on the side they did, I’m reluctant to believe the action had zero justification. 2)Blaming Bill Clinton specifically for bombing certain targets in a war zone seems possible, but certainly not proven, nor a realistic motive suggested. Are u suggesting Clinton specifically intended to kill many innocents, & if so, what was his motivation? Why would the other countries participate? 3)Where do you get the idea that other past US presidents have caused merely 100’s of deaths (by your statement)? There are many examples from history that disprove that portion of your statement, but notably, are you forgetting the non-existent weapons of mass destruction that led to Bush’s invasion n war? 4)You seem to be suggesting that that bombing defined Clinton’s presidency, when the opposite is true. 5)My statement doesn’t suggest that Bill Clinton had no flaws. We all do. He’s just a man. But do you have any idea what his successes were? Maybe the big one?...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Had to look this up, as I’m not a political historian, & your statement, tho only 2 sentences, seems to contain some inaccuracies. It’s welcome, none the less. Anywho, you’re referring to the NATO bombing of the Yugoslavian Armed Forces in Kosovo. From what I read, 13 NATO countries participated. Plenty of fuck ups & possibly an intentional bombing of part of the Chinese Embassy. Yes, hundreds of innocent dead. That being said, the Serbs n Croats have been warring for hundreds of years. I don’t know if we picked the right side or the wrong side. The action did lead to the withdrawal of Yugoslavian forces from Kosovo, & saved 1000’s of lives from that perspective.
> 
> So my conclusion on your submission is that 1)If 12 other NATO countries felt it was appropriate to fight on the side they did, I’m reluctant to believe the action had zero justification. 2)Blaming Bill Clinton specifically for bombing certain targets in a war zone seems possible, but certainly not proven, nor a realistic motive suggested. Are u suggesting Clinton specifically intended to kill many innocents, & if so, what was his motivation? Why would the other countries participate? 3)Where do you get the idea that other past US presidents have caused merely 100’s of deaths (by your statement)? There are many examples from history that disprove that portion of your statement, but notably, are you forgetting the non-existent weapons of mass destruction that led to Bush’s invasion n war? 4)You seem to be suggesting that that bombing defined Clinton’s presidency, when the opposite is true. 5)My statement doesn’t suggest that Bill Clinton had no flaws. We all do. He’s just a man. But do you have any idea what his successes were? Maybe the big one?...


Rob Roy is an idiot. You will find that out soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rob Roy is an idiot. You will find that out soon.


Everybody seems to go the rounds with Rob and every one quickly finds out he is an idiot and a monomaniac.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody seems to go the rounds with Rob and every one quickly finds out he is an idiot and a monomaniac.


And very boring.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And very boring.


Monomaniacs always are and almost always assholes too!


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2020)

"what do you got to lose..?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4577102


That would be quite the trick, I think a disappearing act more likely, after a speedy trial, the first of many.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4577102


Donald is so easy to put away for the rest of his life that his daughter Tiffany could do, it straight out of law school and might even enjoy it.


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4577102


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


well if we have to pardon to physically remove it's just state..that assignment is going to really suck for Secret Service..


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is so easy to put away for the rest of his life that his daughter Tiffany could do, it straight out of law school and might even enjoy it.


as easy as it was to impeach and remove? straight out of law school and paralegal knows more than you..she won't be useful for years to come.

'oh good a lawyer in the family?!' - Humpfty (quite surprised; you could see/feel the hamster wheel of the con, spin)

<cringgggggggggggggge> - TT


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> well if we have to pardon to physically remove it's just state..that assignment is going to really suck for Secret Service..


Which one is OJ and which is Kato?


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Which one is OJ and which is Kato?
> 
> View attachment 4577185


the one that creates slight disengagement of jaw..brows raise..eyes close by half..why King Clorox of course..scheming!


----------



## dandyrandy (May 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 26, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> So my conclusion on your submission is that


Collateral damage is murder. Regardless of who supports it or not. 

Successes ? Not the word I'd use. Bill Clinton "successfully" oversaw the expansion of the DEA.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Had to look this up, as I’m not a political historian, & your statement, tho only 2 sentences, seems to contain some inaccuracies. It’s welcome, none the less. Anywho, you’re referring to the NATO bombing of the Yugoslavian Armed Forces in Kosovo. From what I read, 13 NATO countries participated. Plenty of fuck ups & possibly an intentional bombing of part of the Chinese Embassy. Yes, hundreds of innocent dead. That being said, the Serbs n Croats have been warring for hundreds of years. I don’t know if we picked the right side or the wrong side. The action did lead to the withdrawal of Yugoslavian forces from Kosovo, & saved 1000’s of lives from that perspective.
> 
> So my conclusion on your submission is that 1)If 12 other NATO countries felt it was appropriate to fight on the side they did, I’m reluctant to believe the action had zero justification. 2)Blaming Bill Clinton specifically for bombing certain targets in a war zone seems possible, but certainly not proven, nor a realistic motive suggested. Are u suggesting Clinton specifically intended to kill many innocents, & if so, what was his motivation? Why would the other countries participate? 3)Where do you get the idea that other past US presidents have caused merely 100’s of deaths (by your statement)? There are many examples from history that disprove that portion of your statement, but notably, are you forgetting the non-existent weapons of mass destruction that led to Bush’s invasion n war? 4)You seem to be suggesting that that bombing defined Clinton’s presidency, when the opposite is true. 5)My statement doesn’t suggest that Bill Clinton had no flaws. We all do. He’s just a man. But do you have any idea what his successes were? Maybe the big one?...


A thoughtful post.............that will unfortunately be wasted on Bob. 

Expect a nonsensical post or an awkward meme for a reply.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Collateral damage is murder. Regardless of who supports it or not.


I guess nonsensical post has it


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I guess nonsensical post has it


Your inability to extrapolate and make a basic connection between my post and the post I was responding to, is apparent. The post I was responding to was seeking to justify killing innocent people using a collectivist perspective, when there is no justification. My retort, was spot on. 

Now go hug a tree and wash your hands obsessively while peering out anxiously from your fear mask.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Your inability to extrapolate and make a basic connection between my post and the post I was responding to, is apparent. The post I was responding to was seeking to justify killing innocent people using a collectivist perspective, when there is no justification. My retort, was spot on.


Of course you would think that. 

I understand everything Bob. It’s not like you’re deep or anything.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2020)

Writing / typing 


CunningCanuk said:


> A thoughtful post.............that will unfortunately be wasted on Bob.
> 
> Expect a nonsensical post or an awkward meme for a reply.


Responding in writing / type sometimes enables me to respond somewhat thoughtfully. In person, I tend more toward adrenaline dump, followed by elevated volume, absence of any tact or compassion & maybe a blow to the face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4577851


That's what you'll be like when they inject ya with Bill Gates new vaccine, though you be strapped to a gurney, or shot with a dart gun when you get yours. Bill's handy dandy chip is not just designed to track your every move, but your every thought as well (why anybody would want to do this is beyond me), it is designed to "augment" your thinking Rob and mitigate your obvious mental shortcomings and confusion, should clear things up a bit after it rewires yer brain a bit. It will help make you to become more "socially compliant" and less of a pain in the ass to your family friends, not to mention we at RIU. Don't worry Rob, nobody will be your master, a computer will do the job automatically. Remember Bill Gates designed the chip though, so expect crashes, lock ups and frequent upgrades, also some kid might hack yer brain and make ya do stupid shit, like now!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Your inability to extrapolate and make a basic connection between my post and the post I was responding to, is apparent. The post I was responding to was seeking to justify killing innocent people using a collectivist perspective, when there is no justification. My retort, was spot on.
> 
> Now go hug a tree and wash your hands obsessively while peering out anxiously from your fear mask.
> 
> ...


Your post was, in fact, a change of subject. In response to my post (Bill Clinton had an objectively successful presidency), you brought up Kosovo tragedy, & attributed it directly to that President (a reach). You’ve ignored all other events or accomplishments during his term. You’ve declined to answer polite questions arising from your simplistic, & faulty original statement. So far, you’ve proven the description of you that was posted. Clean up your act, or own your reputation.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Your post was, in fact, a change of subject. In response to my post (Bill Clinton had an objectively successful presidency), you brought up Kosovo tragedy, & attributed it directly to that President (a reach). You’ve ignored all other events or accomplishments during his term. You’ve declined to answer polite questions arising from your simplistic, & faulty original statement. So far, you’ve proven the description of you that was posted. Clean up your act, or own your reputation.


I guess it all depends on what the meaing of "is", is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4577904


Maybe the *reason* ya like 12 year olds is that ya never progressed much mentally after that, Donald stopped developing emotionally at 4 or 5 years old, is about the only difference I can see.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Writing / typing
> 
> Responding in writing / type sometimes enables me to respond somewhat thoughtfully. In person, I tend more toward adrenaline dump, followed by elevated volume, absence of any tact or compassion & maybe a blow to the face.


Haha. We all suffer from that. At least I do.


----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Your post was, in fact, a change of subject. In response to my post (Bill Clinton had an objectively successful presidency), you brought up Kosovo tragedy, & attributed it directly to that President (a reach). You’ve ignored all other events or accomplishments during his term. You’ve declined to answer polite questions arising from your simplistic, & faulty original statement. So far, you’ve proven the description of you that was posted. Clean up your act, or own your reputation.


Also, your interpretation of my clear post is incorrect. (You’re on a roll!). I sought no justification for the death of innocents. Your choice to attribute this to one man @ the top is illogical. Your choice to ignore the support of 12 other countries is illogical, and your refusal to offer an explanation when asked, doesn’t support your statement, obviously. Your choice to ignore the lives saved is illogical. You display zero neutrality, as I have done. Gave u the benefit of the doubt. You’re a douche, & obviously hated by the majority of people here.


----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4577851


The disinfectant, no doubt


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Writing / typing
> 
> Responding in writing / type sometimes enables me to respond somewhat thoughtfully. In person, I tend more toward adrenaline dump, followed by elevated volume, absence of any tact or compassion & maybe a blow to the face.


It helps if they are out of arm's reach! 

Stress has been defined as the brain over riding the body's nature desire to choke the living shit out of some asshole who needs it! Welcome to the monkey exhibit at the RIU zoo!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Haha. We all suffer from that. At least I do.


Remember your last encounter with Bigfoot Bubbles... Love the sound of those bats...


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Remember your last encounter with Bigfoot Bubbles... Love the sound of those bats...


Somewhere between a “donk!” & a “tink!”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Somewhere between a “donk!” & a “tink!”


That's where canuck's avatar comes from, so ya'd know!  He's dealt with Bigfoot before and has experience...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's where canuck's avatar comes from, so ya'd know!  He's dealt with Bigfoot before and has experience...


Bigfoot. AKA Samsquanch don’t scare me none.


----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's where canuck's avatar comes from, so ya'd know!  He's dealt with Bigfoot before and has experience...


I know Bubbles, the series, the movies. IMA fan.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4578346


They should have put body bags in the holes for added effect, good meme, the truth told about a tragic subject.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4578346


I always post the anti Trump Lincoln project ads, those former republicans know how its done and how to reach into edges of Trumps base. They use hard hitting emotional ads that evoke strong feelings in their target audience and open their minds up for introspection while feeding them a narrative at the same time, you don't even need words, just music and graphics. You set the mood and tell the story with one simple message and theme. You can do it with an editorial cartoon or a meme, get a laugh and send a serious message all at once, hearts and minds, hearts first though.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4579447


Sadly, too fucking true. Good one


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 29, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> A friend of mine just had bumper stickers made,
> 
> "Vote out the turd November 3rd"


Turd on the run.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 29, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2020)

Just a guy standing normally


----------



## CloudHidden (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Chip Green (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

you know lots of crazy things happen in the dark.. can't find your clicker..bump your toe on the furniture..a gun goes off by accident..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 2, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4583446


As he holds a bible upside-down and backwards


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> As he holds a bible upside-down and backwards


it's a prop..fauci was a prop..CGI with his 'hero' fantasy..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4583335


old, stanky McD farts in the bunker below darkened WH..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> old, stanky McD farts in the bunker below darkened WH..


Your thought patterns are


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267652333804150785


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267652333804150785


isn't that called 'streaking'? omg isn't that from the 1970s?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm not sure but I believe he was having a breakdown. Crazy times.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4584061


it always looks as if Trumpy has a mannequin/stepford wife who barely walks, talks or even moves..she almost looks like a ventriloquist dummy..what's with the empty black alien/demon eyes?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4584060


that kid no longer looked like that..did you see the intel?- he was a little..changed..at the time of death.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>











Trump claims he went to bunker for 'inspection' amid violent protests | CNN Politics


President Donald Trump sought to explain his presence in an underground White House bunker during clashes outside the residence on Friday as an "inspection," rather than a retreat for his own safety, telling a radio interviewer Wednesday he was only in the safe room for a "tiny" amount of time.




www.google.com






SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 4, 2020)

Welcome to the Idiocracy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221469065572704


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## 1212ham (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221469065572704


 
This needs to go viral! 
ROTFLMAO


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 5, 2020)

Kimmel has been on point with his videos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

1212ham said:


> This needs to go viral!
> ROTFLMAO


Donald is good for a laugh though, dunno what folks are gonna do when they have to go back to normal times and comedy, it will be hard. Donald is like crack and oxy all rolled into one, he makes life it so easy for them. AND so difficult for everybody fucking body else!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4586895


Like Trump could ever get under a desk without being run through a sausage grinder first


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Like Trump could ever get under a desk without being run through a sausage grinder first


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 6, 2020)

hahaha


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Hmm... 








Greatest Generation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

Fucking Romney lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4588972


I'd bet 99% of those calls are foreign debt collectors


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'd bet 99% of those calls are foreign debt collectors


Or Rachel from card services


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Tits.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


They want to do the same with a statue of Cornwallis in Halifax NS, after the Americans kicked him out his job was to find homes for the victims of American terrorism,  the empire loyalists, those loyal subjects who wanted no part of this foolish experiment! It appears that Trump has vindicated them! Cornwallis wanted land for settlers and that meant a bounty for scalps of natives at one point, people protected by treaty too. They should either tear it down, or better yet make it part of a larger historical education exhibit, including first nations and tell the whole tale warts and all. Make it a part of our shared past, a source of unity and community, or leave it as a symbol of atrocity and oppression, a source of social division for increasing numbers of people.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Ms Lindsey will be outraged, but will say nothing, perhaps some his lovers will and provide pictures too. This will piss a few folks off bigley and if they have anything on hypocritical republicans I would expect to hear about. Something like this can get hypocrites dragged from the closet pretty quick, it's a direct frontal legal and human rights assault on the community. Considering the war against bigotry being waged in the streets, this looks and is real bad, a spectacularly stupid move.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Both sides trolling. Let me know if you get any depositions against Clinton like Trump has.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 9, 2020)

http://imgur.com/UT7aZaU


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## WintersBones (Jun 9, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Goddamn that's gold.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4591046


Someone needs to put a siemograph on top of John Mc Cann's grave to see if any movement can be detected.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## WintersBones (Jun 11, 2020)

Figured I should contribute. Any Letterkenney fans? 
If you don't gets it, well, figure it out bud.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>




Can I put a Martini stripe in our flag to show my love for F1?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 12, 2020)

The ending is worth waiting for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4592006


*I heard this crying bitch cackling like a butt hurt trump child*


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271583652242059264


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 13, 2020)

That's a Shure SM57 microphone, which was designed after Hitler was dead


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2020)

Trump's Everest


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4595021


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trump claims he went to bunker for 'inspection' amid violent protests | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump sought to explain his presence in an underground White House bunker during clashes outside the residence on Friday as an "inspection," rather than a retreat for his own safety, telling a radio interviewer Wednesday he was only in the safe room for a "tiny" amount of time.
> ...


a tiny amount of time.

what a moron..even down to the smallest detail said, is subject to spin..it's so intentional and drives me crazy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4586913


A: yes until birth.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


Actually, that is true. It is ironic that a white supremacist propaganda site generated that meme.

Your kind has a problem with devaluing life.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2020)

Breaking: trump just accused @ramp of being born in Kenya


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


yeah, he's getting pussy..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4593683


if that thing on his head gets close to flame..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2020)

Looking good NY! Great Team Work!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

here ya go


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

bearkat42 said:


>


Not one patriot thinks this but okay


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Not one patriot thinks this but okay


So... you speak for all patriots?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Not one patriot thinks this but okay


Youre confusing patriot with republican


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Youre confusing patriot with republican


Go reread the meme. Its addressing patriots.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> So... you speak for all patriots?


I've met alot and sorry none of those are topics. You guys make up your own agenda.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I'm a 3 percenter


Is that the percentage of brain function you have or are you one of those Proud Gay Boys?


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is that the percentage of brain function you have or are you one of those Proud Gay Boys?


He is definitely gay (not that it's a bad thing) and has never been in a real fight.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> He is definitely gay and has never been in a real fight.


Lmao so the toxic name calling and bullshit you spout is respectable? But god forbid if I show an opposite of opinion.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Go reread the meme. Its addressing patriots.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Lmao Dems hate trump because they say he hates gays but they in return verbally attack someone else calling them gay in a derogatory fashion because I dont share the same opinion. Go figure


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)

Cry some more 3 percenter, talk about a fragile tough guy.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Yea no shit some of you could use the meme


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Lmao so the toxic name calling and bullshit you spout is respectable? But god forbid if I show an opposite of opinion.


Now it's about respect?
You drift off topic when cornered - because you aren't very smart. 
That's not toxic, it's reality. 

Sorry if I hurt your feels...


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now it's about respect?
> You drift off topic when cornered - because you aren't very smart.
> That's not toxic, it's reality.
> 
> Sorry if I hurt your feels...


Drift off what topic? You calling me agay guy because I have a different set of opinions. No you are the problem. Only can respond with insults but with no relative commonest sense.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Toxic haha I've said not one thing being toxic. Let's go back and reread your posts. The dems typical tactic when in doubt POINT THE FINGER AT SOMEBODY ELSE


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Drift off what topic? You calling me agay guy because I have a different set of opinions. No you are the problem. Only can respond with insults but with no relative commonest sense.


It's OK to be gay. 
-- edit -- 
I'm sorry your mommy dropped you on your head (repeatedly).

It's not your fault.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's OK to be gay.


Lol okay guy talk about drift off topic. Democrats pathetic all of them.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's OK to be gay.
> -- edit --
> I'm sorry your mommy dropped you on your head (repeatedly).
> 
> It's not your fault.


Lmao again and again. You cant put anything together except a baby ass insult


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm thinking he's a incel 3 percenter.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm thinking he's a incel 3 percenter.


I'm thinking you cant say anything but a baby ass insult. Tall about using 3 percent cmon


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Lmao Dems hate trump because they say he hates gays but they in return verbally attack someone else calling them gay in a derogatory fashion because I dont share the same opinion. Go figure


You are getting verbally attacked? You do realize you have a ignore feature right? If you don't use it and get trolled on the internet that is on you. Trying to pretend that it is because of whatever you decide to say the 'Dems' are about is just another snowflake who supports Trump and anything not spewing cult logic gets lumped into your trolling of this forum. 



MaD BuDz said:


> Yea no shit some of you could use the meme


Of course, we all can. That is why I back what I say up with actual information from credible sources and don't just shoot off about what I was told to think by hate mongers. I like to have as much information as possible, then decide what is going on.



MaD BuDz said:


> It's NOT okay to be a Democrat pussbag and being on your moms tit all your life.


How do you know he is a Democrat?







You are completely overstimulated and just being a troll.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


A troll? Lmao okay as always fuckin backward ass dems. Came in here with some meme but initially got insulted. Typical whu would I expect any Dem to act like an adult.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Let's round up CNN MSNBC etc why not they all do it!


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You are getting verbally attacked? You do realize you have a ignore feature right? If you don't use it and get trolled on the internet that is on you. Trying to pretend that it is because of whatever you decide to say the 'Dems' are about is just another snowflake who supports Trump and anything not spewing cult logic gets lumped into your trolling of this forum.
> 
> 
> Of course, we all can. That is why I back what I say up with actual information from credible sources and don't just shoot off about what I was told to think by hate mongers. I like to have as much information as possible, then decide what is going on.
> ...


Back what you say. I'm cool with that and my problem is that most dont do this and sit there calling people names being assholes because they cant digest discussions of difference


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I'm thinking you cant say anything but a baby ass insult. Tall about using 3 percent cmon


Don't cry, you're a special snowflake, be proud of that.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> A troll? Lmao okay as always fuckin backward ass dems. Came in here with some meme but initially got insulted. Typical whu would I expect any Dem to act like an adult.


You really suck at quoting the correct post.



But I do find it sad that you can't stop your trolling for a minute and just be a real person. Are you an American? If so the attack that is going on using 'useful idiots' like yourself should piss you off.

If you are an American, hell even if you are not, it would be nice if you just tried to be a person and not be indistinguishable from a right-troll-bot account.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> But coming towards me only I dont agree with but whatever that's how today world is going. Idiots and dumbasses hold the mic while ppl with sense are censored.


You have no sense. Your brain is literally oatmeal. But you do a good job of parroting facebook meme talking points. Youre bigly smart little guy.


MaD BuDz said:


> I'm thinking you cant say anything but a baby ass insult. Tall about using 3 percent cmon


Don't talk about babies asses.. trump will get all hot and bothered


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> But coming towards me only I dont agree with but whatever that's how today world is going. Idiots and dumbasses hold the mic while ppl with sense are censored.


You mean the people that lie and make it sound good so people can want to believe it?







It's actually 40% of the voters, but close enough to make the point.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> The dems typical tactic when in doubt POINT THE FINGER AT SOMEBODY ELSE


You mean like Trump blaming Obama for his incompetence?

Anyway, I’m not wasting anymore time with a Trump troll. This is a meme thread. Post a fucking meme and shut the fuck up. Nobody here is interested in your opinion.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2020)

On that note:


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> You mean like Trump blaming Obama for his incompetence?
> 
> Anyway, I’m not wasting anymore time with a Trump troll. This is a meme thread. Post a fucking meme and shut the fuck up. Nobody here is interested in your opinion.


Lmao then stfu with yours as well and every other Dem pussbag in here!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4595964


Nor ACTS like one either!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Lmao then stfu with yours as well and every other Dem pussbag in here!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 15, 2020)

Hate Thy Neighbor - VICE TV


With The Far-right On The Rise Around The World, Comedian Jamali Maddix Goes On A Tour To Meet Controversial Groups Across The World.




www.vicetv.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 15, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's a Shure SM57 microphone, which was designed after Hitler was dead


plus there's no mic cable on it

photoshop fail X2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272884472459997185


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4597476


Fucking Karen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2020)

oh hey i'm not locked out of this thread anymore.

that happens whenever i point out the ugly truth about a certain member's fixation with young boys.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2020)

This shirt is super dope


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 17, 2020)

Breaking: trump signs EO, closes all ramps


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4597847


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4597771
> This shirt is super dope


If that's real, I'm ordering one.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> If that's real, I'm ordering one.


Yep. It's real. Just preordered from Blacksabbath.com. They're shipping out in July.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


is she working them all? i need to ask the new russian troll @Paulyd!satx


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. It's real. Just preordered from Blacksabbath.com. They're shipping out in July.


Got one on order too. Cool piece of merch


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Remember, they do like to gamble...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I'd like to see her bust...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Fox News Argues Against Karen McDougal's Lawsuit | Law & Crime


An attorney representing Fox News reportedly made an interrogative statement in federal court that directly called into question the news value of the number one host in all of cable news.




lawandcrime.com




Fox News Lawyer Suggests No Reasonable Viewer Would Think Tucker Carlson Is News


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)

http://imgur.com/FOSmBIH


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/FOSmBIH


Respect is earned not demanded


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jun 20, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Only can respond with insults but with no relative commonest sense.


...then...



MaD BuDz said:


> Lmao then stfu with yours as well and every other Dem pussbag in here!


Those two posts were exactly 54 minutes apart. You couldn't even go an hour without showing your true hypocritical nature. Another brand new member hopping into politics, and Trump humping. LOL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4601323


No photos of Trump in 'blackface' then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> No photos of Trump in 'blackface' then?


it was enough when he called nazis very fine people


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 21, 2020)

*Nothing black over here, just empty seats and **scattered** magats*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> No photos of Trump in 'blackface' then?


Nope. Just orange face.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ladiesonly (Jun 21, 2020)

bearkat42 said:


> "A black guy did it too!"
> Lol, is that what gets you to sleep at night?


I think a lot of Black and White people don't understand how screwed black people have been. Black Wallstreet isn't even in History books.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


 Bitch has a serious dandruff problem.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4601754


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 21, 2020)

Overflow crowd!!! Lol.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 21, 2020)

http://imgur.com/qWwxrvJ


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/qWwxrvJ


Hard to believe a lowlife is shopping at Walmart. 

I think I probably would have knocked out the old fucker.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hard to believe a lowlife is shopping at Walmart.
> 
> I think I probably would have knocked out the old fucker.


idk, a nice gentle but firm bear hug from behind and drop him out the door Fred Flintstone style would have worked nicely.







Might get fired for it, but worth not letting the old jerk hurt himself or others being an asshole.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry but if I had to see this you guys do too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274771070034358274


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hard to believe a lowlife is shopping at Walmart.
> 
> I think I probably would have knocked out the old fucker.


So beating up old men who don't share your irrational "fear masks are our salvation" is your answer ?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2020)

The video clearly shows the deplorable old man assaulted the store employee but the racist uni bomber sees just the opposite, just like everything else he has it ass-backwards.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So beating up old men who don't share your irrational "fear masks are our salvation" is your answer ?


If you can't fix stupid maybe we could beat it out of him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/qWwxrvJ


Clearly they need to hire bar bouncers! They are currently unemployed and have a "unique" skill set when dealing with uncooperative assholes, enough of amateur hour, time to hire some professionals!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So beating up old men who don't share your irrational "fear masks are our salvation" is your answer ?


Absolutely. Don’t like the rules buy online


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The video clearly shows the deplorable old man assaulted the store employee but the racist uni bomber sees just the opposite, just like everything else he has it ass-backwards.


Exactly. He assaulted the employee. That’s why I said if it was me I would have knocked the old fucker out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Absolutely. Don’t like the rules buy online


Like all righties the uni bomber is a complete hypocrite, he says stores shouldn't be forced to serve black people but apparently he thinks stores should be forced to serve diseased old men with mental health issues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Exactly. He assaulted the employee. That’s why I said if it was me I would have knocked the old fucker out.


Put 2 guys inside on either side of the door with big butterfly nets, when the door stopper/greeter confrontes the asshole, the other two guys swoop in...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> idk, a nice gentle but firm bear hug from behind and drop him out the door Fred Flintstone style would have worked nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tolerance for stupidity is much higher than mine. I commend you for it because I don’t have your patience. But, like Popeye says ”I ams what I ams”


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> If you can't fix stupid maybe we could beat it out of him?


May you have a long and successful career as a Walmart bouncer!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The video clearly shows the deplorable old man assaulted the store employee but the racist uni bomber sees just the opposite, just like everything else he has it ass-backwards.


So the Walmart bouncer guy with his fear mask exposing his nostrils, was trying to please his corporate masters and you approve of his boot lickery?

Not surprised, you Trump lovers are all alike!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So the Walmart bouncer guy with his fear mask exposing his nostrils, was trying to please his corporate masters and you approve of his boot lickery?


This one sentence is so wrong about so much.

I always give you the benefit of doubt, Bob. I see you as one of those devil’s advocate guys, and I kinda like that. It serves a purpose, I think.

But then I read something like this and I start to think.........maybe you really are deranged.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> since you can’t take a hint I’ll just say it
> 
> No one likes you, you retarded racist bitch


Well see that's not accurate. I like me and I'm not a retarded racist bitch.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> This one sentence is so wrong about so much.
> 
> I always give you the benefit of doubt, Bob. I see you as one of those devil’s advocate guys, and I kinda like that. It serves a purpose, I think.
> 
> But then I read something like this and I start to think.........maybe you really are deranged.


So the Walmart bouncer guy didn't have his fear mask below his nostrils and wasn't practicing the magical "social distancing" ?

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and I kind of like you, has excessive masturbation caused some problems with your vision? I mean 6 times a day, man I hope you're hydrating?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)

http://imgur.com/btqgnGW


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 22, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4601938
> 
> Overflow crowd!!! Lol.


LMAO! Another trumpist fever dream.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/btqgnGW


Her husband is beet red at the start lol.

As much as I would have loved to vote for her, Warren would have been trolled so hard with all this 'karen'ing. There is a reason Trump impeached himself trying to not run against Biden.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So beating up old men who don't share your irrational "fear masks are our salvation" is your answer ?


The fear of masks is what is irrational, LOL.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So the Walmart bouncer guy didn't have his fear mask below his nostrils and wasn't practicing the magical "social distancing" ?
> 
> I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and I kind of like you, has excessive masturbation caused some problems with your vision? I mean 6 times a day, man I hope you're hydrating?


Easy there big fella. You’re making a lot of assumptions. Adjust your frequency or loosen the tinfoil a bit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> The fear of masks is what is irrational, LOL.


He’s not much of a science guy.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> The fear of masks is what is irrational, LOL.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s not much of a science guy.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4602950


Ever had surgery, Fuckface? Bet if we took you into surgery right now and nobody was wearing a mask you’d freak the fuck out. I see you’ve been eating stupid pills by the dozen.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Ever had surgery, Fuckface? Bet if we took you into surgery right now and nobody was wearing a mask you’d freak the fuck out. I see you’ve been eating stupid pills by the dozen.


Hello Butthead.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274575912202317824


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274575912202317824


1:32 am. Nice try asshole. I love how she handled that.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> 1:32 am. Nice try asshole. I love how she handled that.


Hopefully he went home and ate a bullet, pos.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4602950


That makes no sense in the given context - just more irrationally... Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 23, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> That makes no sense in the given context - just more irrationally... Thanks for proving my point!


Welcome to dealing with one of the silliest sonsofbitches sucking air in the world today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4598721


the middle pic..if you ever watch a baby drink from their bottle or sippy cup, they get their mouth ready..with babies bottle, they get their tongues into suck position..sippy cup? just like middle pic. i don't know about you, but i wait until it on my lips like the checked pics.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4603896


you have to wonder where he was and what he was waiting for in that pic..why is he wearing a women's bathrobe? that reeks of Epstein.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/FOSmBIH


spray pepper gel works really well..it gets into all those mucous membranes..some you never knew you had


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you have to wonder where he was and what he was waiting for in that pic..why is he wearing a women's bathrobe? that pic reeks of Epstein.


No doubt some poor girl was about be infected with a cocktail of venereal diseases.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bitch has a serious dandruff problem.


the hoodie has white flecks- you order it that way.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the hoodie has white flecks- you order it that way.


WTF 
Is that like ordering pants with holes? 

Fucking stupid...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/qWwxrvJ


Nouveau American.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF
> Is that like ordering pants with holes?
> 
> Fucking stupid...


actually, they have those too..it's so funny when i saw the new options for hoodies, that was my first thought..i'm traditional and don't like the look. she's the first person i've seen wearing it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hard to believe a lowlife is shopping at Walmart.
> 
> I think I probably would have knocked out the old fucker.


just make certain it's justified there are cameras everywhere even in places you wouldn't think.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 23, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> That makes no sense in the given context - just more irrationally... Thanks for proving my point!



* irrationality


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/wal7ovv


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Thats actually real lol. Holy shit


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/wal7ovv


stupid old cracker.

guarantee the cops going in for breakfast, cracker coming out with his coffee and said something..cops said what?..no answer..cops turn and he says something again..cops have to put up with that shit all the time- black or white.

Arrest: JUSTIFIED.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4605776


Yeah, but at least she isn't from an s-hole country, she just moved to one.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/4xnnnE1


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Thats actually real lol. Holy shit


Yeah Russia is pretty butthurt about losing the soviet union. My grandma was from Ukraine before coming to Canada, Russia took her farm and gave it to a Russian family.

Russia is still trying to get Ukraine back. Watch "Winter on Fire" on Netflix. It will show you how Russia still tries to take over countries.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276189061426941956


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

they sent 15 FBI agents there to determine that the noose in that photo was a “door pull”

It’s all just too fucking retarded anymore


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 26, 2020)

All pig guts with an asshole for his mouth. How fitting.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> they sent 15 FBI agents there to determine that the noose in that photo was a “door pull”
> 
> It’s all just too fucking retarded anymore


no, he's a despot and i hope we're not too late.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 27, 2020)

Last Words:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Last Words:
> View attachment 4607372


..then the cop goes home..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't have a religious bone in my body, but came across the following this morning and got a bit of a chuckle out of it:


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/FLo6WZ0


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/FLo6WZ0


wonder why our democratic governor allowed this?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Trump should take note, he is at particular risk for this one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


She has calves only a cow could love.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> She has calves only a cow could love.


Finger on trigger and wildly waving it around. Nice.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> View attachment 4610687


And when the band plays hail to the chief.. oo they point the cannon at you


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> She has calves only a cow could love.


It looks like Bonnie and Clyde really let themselves go.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4609693


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I wonder when Donald is gonna invite them to the White House and give them the medal of freedom...


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder when Donald is gonna invite them to the White House and give them the medal of freedom...


The Confederates had those?

I'm thinking more of a golden chicken wing, or something to that effect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> The Confederates had those?


Rush Limbaugh got one so anything is possible.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

BTW, the next president should rescind the Medal of Freedom given to him. What a disgrace to have that piece of shit lumped in with the likes of Mother Teresa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> The Confederates had those?
> 
> I'm thinking more of a golden chicken wing, or something to that effect.


Yep, those two are Donald's front line soldiers in the fight for "freedom", from the rule of the constitution and law, they don't like paying taxes either or public healthcare. I understand both are lawyers who specialise in civil law, imagine if one of these panicked assholes opened up on the crowd! Their fucking mansion would have been burned to the ground with them in it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> BTW, the next president should rescind the Medal of Freedom given to him. What a disgrace to have that piece of shit lumped in with the likes of Mother Teresa.


They will have to dig him up to get it back off his corpse, cause the fucker will be dead by then and if there's a Hell, Rush is gonna be going there in a rush.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will have to dig him up to get it back off his corpse, cause the fucker will be dead by then and if there's a Hell, Rush is gonna be going there in a rush.


He can keep the medal just take him off the honour list.

That will be a sad day, huh? When Limbaugh dies? A tear is welling up just thinking about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He can keep the medal just take him off the honour list.
> 
> That will be a sad day, huh? When Limbaugh dies? A tear is welling up just thinking about it.


He might have trouble getting a ventilator, but he probably has a private hospital in his mansion that's staffed and equipped. He should be due to die soon, the survival rate from stage 4 lung cancer is non existent, it should be metastasising throughout his body and brain by now, I can't see him making it much past summer. I wonder if Donald will give him a state funeral with military honors and make an exception to bury him in Arlington, the only confederate to be buried there.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


No footwear? Check. No trigger discipline? Check. Dressed in prison colours? Check. We're ready for the next rally!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jul 1, 2020)

Trump's not even bothering trying to hide it anymore:


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> View attachment 4611136
> View attachment 4611137
> View attachment 4611138
> View attachment 4611139









All for taking care of the people, but not all the 'kill them' stuff. 

Not saying that enough of them wouldn't deserve to be locked up forever to not just go ahead and investigate them to see what skeletons fall out of their closets and go from there. But they are still humans, and usually humans don't really want to hurt other people and when they do mostly it is because they don't consider all the possible ways what they are doing could hurt other people enough.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Dryxi (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4611369


So basically fall into the trap that the Russian military used in 2016 to get Trump elected by convincing enough people that their votes are worth throwing away?




It is too important of an election to get Trump and the Republicans out of office this time to screw around with a 3rd party vote that will make it that much easier for Trump to cheat his way into office again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4611369


turd party


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 1, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4610929


LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils. 

Does Biden even remember hes running for president.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2020)

Odds as of June 30 at BetOnline
Who Will Win The 2020 Electoral College?

OptionOddsDonald Trump+150Joe Biden-180



VTHIZZ said:


> LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Does Biden even remember hes running for president.


Another slob sucking the magat message from the impeached pig's lie hole. Scram Magatville water boy.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Does Biden even remember hes running for president.


Ah, you get your political insight from memes


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Does Biden even remember hes running for president.


Is he just too nice for you? Or are you buying into the Trump trolling once again (assuming you're an American).


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4611438


Scram magat, go hang with your pals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Does Biden even remember hes running for president.


that’s retarded


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/71jd9qv


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

I couldn't give less of a fuck about the "lesser evil" - that line of thinking is intellectual cowardice. As far as I'm concerned, both Biden _and _Trump are cancerous and senile rapists who will continue America's proud tradition of bombing innocent brown women and children, and maintaining the status quo of poverty and oppression domestically. Fuck the "establishment", and all the spineless centrist "liberal" bootlickers who aid and abet the rising tide of fascism in this country, as perpetrated by all the Karens and boomers. There is a distinction to be drawn between liberalism and actual, bona fide leftism. The people of this country are slowly beginning to realize that there are other avenues of change outside of electoral politics, as in a proper revolution... and I'll just leave it at that.

Also, if you're against those who oppose fascism (and therefore in favor of fascism), then what are you doing on a forum devoted to weed in the first place? How do you reconcile consuming an illicit substance with deep-throating the jackboots of the government? Many of our brothers and sisters of color are rotting in prison for posession charges that fuck up their life permanently. It's just like all those pathetic "Deus Vult" Crusader LARPers who will screech and bitch endlessly about how much they want to exterminate so-called "degenerates", yet once they're through with that they'll fap to their collection of "trap" hentai.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> I couldn't give less of a fuck about the "lesser evil" - that line of thinking is intellectual cowardice. As far as I'm concerned, both Biden _and _Trump are cancerous and senile rapists who will continue America's proud tradition of bombing innocent brown women and children, and maintaining the status quo of poverty and oppression domestically. Fuck the "establishment", and all the spineless centrist "liberal" bootlickers who aid and abet the rising tide of fascism in this country, as perpetrated by all the Karens and boomers. There is a distinction to be drawn between liberalism and actual, bona fide leftism. The people of this country are slowly beginning to realize that there are other avenues of change outside of electoral politics, as in a proper revolution... and I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> Also, if you're against those who oppose fascism (and therefore in favor of fascism), then what are you doing on a forum devoted to weed in the first place? Many of our brothers and sisters of color are rotting in prison for posession charges that fuck up their life permanently. It's just like all those pathetic "Deus Vult" Crusader LARPers who will screech and bitch endlessly about how much they want to exterminate so-called "degenerates", yet once they're through with that they'll fap to their collection of "trap" hentai.


Oh no you have destroyed my faith in democracy!

I will no longer vote


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4611608


Oh no! Your persuasive presentation has caused me to switch from opposing fascism to favoring fascism 

I will now vote for trump


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Oh no! Your persuasive presentation has caused me to switch from opposing fascism to favoring fascism
> 
> I will now vote for trump


Vote for Pablo.

wait.. or is it Pedro..


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Does Biden even remember hes running for president.



He's aware of the briefings trump ignored.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> Vote for Pablo.
> 
> wait.. or is it Pedro..


Cringe

Tryhard


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> He's aware of the briefings trump ignored.


And the cretin screaming white power in the videos trump posts to his scummy devoted followers


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> And the cretin screaming white power in the videos trump posts to his scummy devoted followers


He forgot to delete the post then wipe the server. oops


----------



## Dryxi (Jul 1, 2020)

Why is there so much support for both the DNC and GOP in here? We realize the same two parties have controlled our politics and ideas all this time, in a shared place of power, and somehow we still think they are going to make it better next election. If you vote for Biden, your voting for Trump. They both belong to the same beasts, the DNC and GOP, with a shared objective of keeping that power.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> He forgot to delete the post then wipe the server. oops


No, trump is just a white power retard in severe cognitive decline


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Why is there so much support for both the DNC and GOP in here? We realize the same two parties have controlled our politics and ideas all this time, in a shared place of power, and somehow we still think they are going to make it better next election. If you vote for Biden, your voting for Trump. They both belong to the same beasts, the DNC and GOP, with a shared objective of keeping that power.


Shut up tard

We’re all voting for Biden to get trump out


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> I couldn't give less of a fuck about the "lesser evil" - that line of thinking is intellectual cowardice. As far as I'm concerned, both Biden _and _Trump are cancerous and senile rapists who will continue America's proud tradition of bombing innocent brown women and children, and maintaining the status quo of poverty and oppression domestically. Fuck the "establishment", and all the spineless centrist "liberal" bootlickers who aid and abet the rising tide of fascism in this country, as perpetrated by all the Karens and boomers. There is a distinction to be drawn between liberalism and actual, bona fide leftism. The people of this country are slowly beginning to realize that there are other avenues of change outside of electoral politics, as in a proper revolution... and I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> Also, if you're against those who oppose fascism (and therefore in favor of fascism), then what are you doing on a forum devoted to weed in the first place? How do you reconcile consuming an illicit substance with deep-throating the jackboots of the government? Many of our brothers and sisters of color are rotting in prison for posession charges that fuck up their life permanently. It's just like all those pathetic "Deus Vult" Crusader LARPers who will screech and bitch endlessly about how much they want to exterminate so-called "degenerates", yet once they're through with that they'll fap to their collection of "trap" hentai.









I know that all the rage right now is to think everything is so easily burnt down and restarted because, like it sounds good, but reality is complex and nuanced.

There are lots of reasons to be upset right now, but not enough to fall for the trap of what the right wing hate mongers are trying to do to us with this kind of hateful propaganda.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4611438


This would be funny if your kind weren't actually killing people just because their skin was darker than your own.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/71jd9qv


I hope that lady goes to jail.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Why is there so much support for both the DNC and GOP in here? We realize the same two parties have controlled our politics and ideas all this time, in a shared place of power, and somehow we still think they are going to make it better next election. If you vote for Biden, your voting for Trump. They both belong to the same beasts, the DNC and GOP, with a shared objective of keeping that power.


----------



## Dryxi (Jul 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Shut up tard
> 
> We’re all voting for Biden to get trump out


Your voting for the continuation of a longtime of policy makers that still haven't gotten it right. Trump and Biden are equals in that they are both part of the same two powerhouses. You think the candidate name changes anything?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Your voting for the continuation of a longtime of policy makers that still haven't gotten it right. Trump and Biden are equals in that they are both part of the same two powerhouses. You think the candidate name changes anything?


No you’re wrong

You’re not gonna change a single mind either

We’re all voting for Biden no matter what. He could shoot me in the head, light my body on fire, and piss on me to put it out and I’d still stand in line to vote for him before going to the hospital


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Your voting for the continuation of a longtime of policy makers that still haven't gotten it right. Trump and Biden are equals in that they are both part of the same two powerhouses. You think the candidate name changes anything?


That is played out. The Democrats have only had power in DC to do anything for about 6 years since the 70's. The rest of the time the Republicans have been trolling them as some sort of '-ism' since the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda shrunk back into their party when they lost their ability to maintain 100% control over of the economy and government. 

Ever since then the Republicans dump a economic mess onto the incoming Democratic party to clean up so that by the time they get to dealing with the legislation that is part of the agenda to benefit 100% of our population, the 2 years are up and the Republicans successfully trolled the Democrats so hard to spend the rest of their presidencies having Republicans block everything that doesn't help their demographic directly.


----------



## Dryxi (Jul 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No you’re wrong
> 
> You’re not gonna change a single mind either
> 
> We’re all voting for Biden no matter what. He could shoot me in the head, light my body on fire, and piss on me to put it out and I’d still stand in line to vote for him before going to the hospital


I dont mind if you vote for whoever you want my man. I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm enlightening any minds that might wander onto my post and are open to the idea. If they aren't, that is perfectly ok.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> I dont mind if you vote for whoever you want my man. I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm enlightening any minds that might wander onto my post and are open to the idea. If they aren't, that is perfectly ok.


You’re not enlightening shit

Go vote for trump


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Your voting for the continuation of a longtime of policy makers that still haven't gotten it right. Trump and Biden are equals in that they are both part of the same two powerhouses. You think the candidate name changes anything?


naive


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> I dont mind if you vote for whoever you want my man. I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm enlightening any minds that might wander onto my post and are open to the idea. If they aren't, that is perfectly ok.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Your voting for the continuation of a longtime of policy makers that still haven't gotten it right. Trump and Biden are equals in that they are both part of the same two powerhouses. You think the candidate name changes anything?


Gtfoh that idiot shit the fuck out of here. 
Is that your 8th grade home school term paper outline?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 1, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> I dont mind if you vote for whoever you want my man. I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm enlightening any minds that might wander onto my post and are open to the idea. If they aren't, that is perfectly ok.


"Enlightening" ? Those are the thoughts of a simple fucking lout, my man.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4611608


Is this based on another picture? If so, what's the source?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I hope that lady goes to jail.


My my, there seem to be a lot of cockroaches crawling out of the woodwork lately! All these racist assholes who were so quiet for so long, BLM brought some out, but whenever Donald is in shit is when they show up the most, the more shit the more socks and trolls. There are so few they need to use socks to give the illusion there are more morons than actually exist. Don't forget, if they aren't Russians, at this point, they are fucking traitors and should be treated as such. The Russians are just working for a living and at least they are patriots, the American traitors are scum.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 2, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> LOL.. I cant vote for Biden.. cant do it. Gotta stick with Trump. the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Does Biden even remember hes running for president.




Are you paying attention?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Are you paying attention?


He's just a fucking traitor, what do you expect? He supports the bounty on US troops, he's Vlad's boy.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 2, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Are you paying attention?


Probably too retarded to pay attention. He’s living evidence of why it used to be against the law for brothers and sisters to procreate.


----------



## playallnite (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Is that a microphone


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is that a microphone


I think so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think so.


Yep, a directional mic used to pick up sounds at a distance and used as an auxiliary part of video equipment.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, a directional mic used to pick up sounds at a distance and used as an auxiliary part of video equipment.


To be fair, to racist nut job a microphone and a camera are weapons.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> To be fair, to racist nut job a microphone and a camera are weapons.


Well it is called a shotgun mic


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well it is called a shotgun mic


Shoots bigots and other assorted assholes only.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


All the hero's Trump, his minions and some red state governors/ legislatures threw under the bus along with their own citizens. The price of all of their lives was fear of a mean Trump tweet and a fanatical racist base in his thrall. Citizens lives in Trump's America are cheap indeed, just the fear of a mean tweet is enough, a fart in the wind is more substantial.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4614056


The more I think about it, maybe Trump has stocks or donations or some other funding from the healthcare industry? Most countries who have lowered the curve have universal healthcare, but in the U.S, full hospitals is more money for the people at the top in that industry. Thoughts?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The more I think about it, maybe Trump has stocks or donations or some other funding from the healthcare industry? Most countries who have lowered the curve have universal healthcare, but in the U.S, full hospitals is more money for the people at the top in that industry. Thoughts?


Nope, not in the cards, the democrats are gonna destroy their industry anyway, this would add fuel to a fire that will burn them out. Single payer healthcare is coming, most likely a system similar to Canada or medicare for all etc, Covid has changed everything down south.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The more I think about it, maybe Trump has stocks or donations or some other funding from the healthcare industry? Most countries who have lowered the curve have universal healthcare, but in the U.S, full hospitals is more money for the people at the top in that industry. Thoughts?


Good point. I hadn’t thought about that.

I found it peculiar that the Trump family doesn’t seem concerned about how the virus is hurting the hotel business. The Kushners made $87 million last year. Peanuts compared to what hospitals are making with this virus.

I just figured they weren’t too concerned because they have their hands deep in the stimulant cookie jar.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> BTW, the next president should rescind the Medal of Freedom given to him. What a disgrace to have that piece of shit lumped in with the likes of Mother Teresa.


i wonder if you can do that?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


it's a sickness with them, hence labor law.

it's just so unfair!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



i remember that..and when they enforced the 'no shirt, no shoes, no service'..people were indignant WTF? Mom: 'make sure everyone has shoes or you can't go in' (to the store).


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might have trouble getting a ventilator, but he probably has a private hospital in his mansion that's staffed and equipped. He should be due to die soon, the survival rate from stage 4 lung cancer is non existent, it should be metastasising throughout his body and brain by now, I can't see him making it much past summer. I wonder if Donald will give him a state funeral with military honors and make an exception to bury him in Arlington, the only confederate to be buried there.


he should be DNR.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/71jd9qv


someone did rescue that dog and she was charged her license plate was clearly visibile?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i remember that..and when they enforced the 'no shirt, no shoes, no service'..people were indignant WTF? Mom: 'make sure everyone has shoes or you can't go in' (to the store).







I also know I pretty much quit smoking cigarettes when they got banned from restaurants here in Michigan. I miss going out for a few beers and smoking.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> He forgot to delete the post then wipe the server. oops


no, no..he did delete, it was recovered like everything else out there after you click 'post'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I also know I pretty much quit smoking cigarettes when they got banned from restaurants here in Michigan. I miss going out for a few beers and smoking.


i remember when they sold cigarettes in machines and they were $.75/pack.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4611849


it's the Lone Rager.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Peanuts compared to what hospitals are making with this virus.


No, hospitals are going broke due to covid. Losses in the US will be in the Billions.



Michigan hospitals still expect to lose millions after $850M in federal coronavirus funds










'Unprecedented financial pressure' facing Houston’s hospitals


With two orders from Gov. Abbott’s limiting elective procedures in March and June,...




www.houstonchronicle.com












U.S. hospitals are losing millions of dollars per day in the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic — and recovery may take years


Conservative estimates indicate that U.S. hospitals are losing more than a billion dollars per day by complying with the guidance from policymakers and the leading medical associations to preserve resources for Covid-19 patients.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The more I think about it, maybe Trump has stocks or donations or some other funding from the healthcare industry? Most countries who have lowered the curve have universal healthcare, but in the U.S, full hospitals is more money for the people at the top in that industry. Thoughts?


revenue building via plague? private hospitals would be the ones to benefit but i don't see this as a reason, he could do better with the Market and it would benefit all his billionaire buddies.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i wonder if you can do that?


Cancel culture


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

1212ham said:


> No, hospitals are going broke due to covid. Losses in the US will be in the Billions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. After hearing about outrageous hospital bills from survivors I figured they were getting paid more somehow.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

I do believe he shot his dick off.

Not that he ever got laid or anything...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4615143
> I do believe he shot his dick off.
> 
> Not that he ever got laid or anything...


Very disturbing on a few levels. Is that a double wide? I wonder how many right swipes he gets on Tinder.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4614514


WTF is he on?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4615143
> I do believe he shot his dick off.
> 
> Not that he ever got laid or anything...


snot bubble/peed pants..where's his peen?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

Name that band! 

--- 
I'll start... 
"White Privilege" with special guest "bust a cap in your ass".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Name that band!
> View attachment 4615260
> ---
> I'll start...
> "White Privilege" with special guest "bust a cap in your ass".


Simon and Gargoyle


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Name that band!
> View attachment 4615260
> ---
> I'll start...
> "White Privilege" with special guest "bust a cap in your ass".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Name that band!
> View attachment 4615260
> ---
> I'll start...
> "White Privilege" with special guest "bust a cap in your ass".


Captain and Tennille didn't age very well...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Prison is not going to be easy for that dude. Good riddance.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jul 6, 2020)

1212ham said:


> No, hospitals are going broke due to covid. Losses in the US will be in the Billions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right.

The problem is that insurance companies aren't paying off on many of the claims. 

Hospitals also, contrary to popular belief, don't make their money on necessary hospitalization. They make most of their money from elective surgeries. 

While this pandemic has been going on, they've lost the ability to do the elective surgeries they make money on and been forced into covid care they're hardly being paid for. 

The big fear is that it's going to put many rural hospitals out of business and that's going to be a disaster.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



i hate to tell her, but BLM had the blessing of the Mayor and the street re-named..it's now considered a memorial and will be re-painted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4615368


daddy donnie was sniffin' around her recently looking to grab some quick WH pussy; junior let him know she's off limits.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



now all these states are going to be like NY once was..Cuomo tried to warn everyone..Trumpy* is saying 'live with it'.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> daddy donnie was sniffin' around her recently looking to grab some quick WH pussy; junior let him know she's off limits.


I’m gonna have to ask for a citation.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m gonna have to ask for a citation.


it was a blurb- you'll have to trust me or not..your choice


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)

http://imgur.com/dbmAztM


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

AlphaPhase said:


> No comments. Just memes.
> 
> Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

bearkat42 said:


>


People should also know the KKK was started by the Democrats to keep blacks in line and from joining the Republican Party. Independent but I know my history. Just google it


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

AlphaPhase said:


> No comments. Just memes.
> 
> Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> You don’t know shit asshole.


Tin foil logic aka Q thought


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> People should also know the KKK was started by the Democrats to keep blacks in line and from joining the Republican Party. Independent but I know my history. Just google it
















There is only one party that is legislating for 100% of the American population. The Democratic party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

@potroast, 

@KvarforthsDuRag , @Coldnasty & @*kkookoo*

All appear to be the same sock, but you probably know that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> People should also know the KKK was started by the Democrats to keep blacks in line and from joining the Republican Party. Independent but I know my history. Just google it


the kkk endorsed trump 

So did the american nazi party


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)

http://imgur.com/FcnP6aS


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> You don’t know shit asshole.


Google it and find out or would you prefer to remain ignorant.......It’s not hidden lol. Also peace my man, was no hate in my statement of fact.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> the kkk endorsed trump
> 
> So did the american nazi party


I think it’s pretty obvious there are bigots on both sides of the isle....


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> @potroast,
> 
> @KvarforthsDuRag , @Coldnasty & @*kkookoo*
> 
> All appear to be the same sock, but you probably know that.


please do google it and learn something you didn’t know. Google is a useful tool.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Google it and find out or would you prefer to remain ignorant.......It’s not hidden lol. Also peace my man, was no hate in my statement of fact.


Who does the kkk and american nazi party support today?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I think it’s pretty obvious there are bigots on both sides of the isle....


both sides!

Cuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> View attachment 4618011


oh no! You have destroyed my belief in democracy 

I will no longer vote


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I think it’s pretty obvious there are bigots on both sides of the isle....


false equivalence


----------



## waktoo (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Google it and find out or would you prefer to remain ignorant.......It’s not hidden lol. Also peace my man, was no hate in my statement of fact.


Share the results of your Google search...


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Who does the kkk and american nazi party support today?


U
I don’t know any of you people. I’ve been growing for 25 years and avoided forums and crap until my new state went recreational for obvious reasons.


waktoo said:


> Share the results of your Google search...


ah yes. The old think for me response. No I don’t think I shall spend any more time arguing with you guys. Really nothing to be angry over Stay lifted and be cool


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> youre an impotent racist bitch


Lol Take it easy there Uncle Buck. I haven’t insulted you and you take this so personal lol. Really I think it’s better for us not to engage. Enjoy your little echo chamber. Lol


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Google it and find out or would you prefer to remain ignorant.......It’s not hidden lol. Also peace my man, was no hate in my statement of fact.







https://www.rollitup.org/t/political-memes-only-to-prove-your-political-points.913980/post-15649116


Coldnasty said:


> I think it’s pretty obvious there are bigots on both sides of the isle....











Coldnasty said:


> please do google it and learn something you didn’t know. Google is a useful tool.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Google it and find out or would you prefer to remain ignorant.......It’s not hidden lol. Also peace my man, was no hate in my statement of fact.


Your point is ridiculous and out of context. If you can’t see that you’re a fool. If you can, you’re just another sad individual looking for attention. 

No hate from me either.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Lol Take it easy there Uncle Buck. I haven’t insulted you and you take this so personal lol. Really I think it’s better for us not to engage. Enjoy your little echo chamber. Lol


you came in here with your worn out “but democrats started the kkk!” pants pissing dumbfuckness and then tried to play dumb when I asked you who the kkk supports now

You trumpsucking retards are too fucking dumb to exist


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Your point is ridiculous and out of context. If you can’t see that you’re a fool. If you can, you’re just another sad individual looking for attention.
> 
> No hate from me either.





UncleBuck said:


> you came in here with your worn out “but democrats started the kkk!” pants pissing dumbfuckness and then tried to play dumb when I asked you who the kkk supports now
> 
> You trumpsucking retards are too fucking dumb to exist


I wish you well Uncle Buck. I’m sorry to upset you. Last response. I send positive vibes your way and hope you get less angry man. Shits just not good for your health long term.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> U
> I don’t know any of you people. I’ve been growing for 25 years and avoided forums and crap until my new state went recreational for obvious reasons.
> 
> ah yes. The old think for me response. No I don’t think I shall spend any more time arguing with you guys. Really nothing to be angry over Stay lifted and be cool


Then your assertions are unsupported, and unworthy of any consideration.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Your point is ridiculous and out of context. If you can’t see that you’re a fool. If you can, you’re just another sad individual looking for attention.
> 
> No hate from me either.


 I’m gonna just go back to researching strains. I usually leave the politics to the autist


waktoo said:


> Then your assertions are unsupported, and unworthy of any consideration.


That depends on perspective I suppose. Anyway I’m not accustomed to arguing, I certainly don’t want any hate as I intended none. I will not be visiting any part of this forum outside of the seedbank reviews( unless to respond to some vitriol) You guys can have politics, I always hated and I still do because of the exchanges above. Anyway peace and chicken grease


----------



## waktoo (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m gonna just go back to researching strains. I usually leave the politics to the autist
> 
> That depends on perspective I suppose. Anyway I’m not accustomed to arguing, I certainly don’t want any hate as I intended none. I will not be visiting any part of this forum outside of the seedbank reviews( unless to respond to some vitriol) You guys can have politics, I always hated and I still do because of the exchanges above. Anyway peace and chicken grease


Weak sauce...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m gonna just go back to researching strains. I usually leave the politics to the autist
> 
> That depends on perspective I suppose. Anyway I’m not accustomed to arguing, I certainly don’t want any hate as I intended none. I will not be visiting any part of this forum outside of the seedbank reviews( unless to respond to some vitriol) You guys can have politics, I always hated and I still do because of the exchanges above. Anyway peace and chicken grease


Welcome to the internet, you have a ignore button for a reason.

It is a shame you didn't actually try to have a conversation, you just wanted to post some cult logic and ignore anything that doesn't fit Dear Leader's narrative.



Bummer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

I have no problem talking politics with anyone but when you base your premise on nonsense there’s no where to go. Understand?


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Welcome to the internet, you have a ignore button for a reason.
> 
> It is a shame you didn't actually try to have a conversation, you just wanted to post some cult logic and ignore anything that doesn't fit Dear Leader's narrative.


I’m a peaceful person man. I don’t really have anything to prove to any one here. I’m not


CunningCanuk said:


> I have no problem talking politics with anyone but when you base your premise on nonsense there’s no where to go. Understand?


I haven’t made any hypothesis I simply posted something that was objective true. People got angry because THEY assumed I was making a point. I was, It just wasn’t the one their simple mind made the connection to and you see the results of this in our exchanges. Understand ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m gonna just go back to researching strains. I usually leave the politics to the autist
> 
> That depends on perspective I suppose. Anyway I’m not accustomed to arguing, I certainly don’t want any hate as I intended none. I will not be visiting any part of this forum outside of the seedbank reviews( unless to respond to some vitriol) You guys can have politics, I always hated and I still do because of the exchanges above. Anyway peace and chicken grease


200, 000 dead Americans is the difference Cletus, not to mention doing nothing about the bounty on US troops lives. Racism makes ya stupid and turns you into a sucker, blind to treason and common sense. You've become a danger to yourself, others and your country, it's really pathetic. 

Drink much Clorox clown?

*Coldnasty*
Member · 41
Joined Feb 4, 2020
27 messages and here you are, the socks are getting stupid and desperate, just like Donald. How many socks did you make? Yer wearing them out fast.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m a peaceful person man. I don’t really have anything to prove to any one here. I’m not
> 
> I haven’t made any hypothesis I simply posted something that was objective true. People got angry because THEY assumed I was making a point. I was, It just wasn’t the one their simple mind made the connection to and you see the results of this in our exchanges. Understand ?


We know who has the simple mind. 

Didn’t you say you were leaving?


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> We know who has the simple mind.
> 
> Didn’t you say you were leaving?


Keep responding and I will keep replying as stated clearly in my farewell to your little hive here, or can you need read words?


----------



## spek9 (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> That depends on perspective I suppose. Anyway I’m not accustomed to arguing, I certainly don’t want any hate as I intended none. I will not be visiting any part of this forum outside of the seedbank reviews( unless to respond to some vitriol) You guys can have politics, I always hated and I still do because of the exchanges above. Anyway peace and chicken grease


LOL.

"I'm not accustomed to arguing, I've always hated politics, yet here I am, a brand new user on a cannabis growing site, immediately jumping into the Politics section. Remember though. I'm not accustomed to arguing, and I've always hated politics"


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 200, 000 dead Americans is the difference Cletus, not to mention doing nothing about the bounty on US troops lives. Racism makes ya stupid and turns you into a sucker, blind to treason and common sense. You've become a danger to yourself, others and your country, it's really pathetic.
> 
> Drink much Clorox clown?
> 
> ...


Cletus ? Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I wish you well Uncle Buck. I’m sorry to upset you. Last response. I send positive vibes your way and hope you get less angry man. Shits just not good for your health long term.


imcalling you a retard dispassionately


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m gonna just go back to researching strains. I usually leave the politics to the autist
> 
> That depends on perspective I suppose. Anyway I’m not accustomed to arguing, I certainly don’t want any hate as I intended none. I will not be visiting any part of this forum outside of the seedbank reviews( unless to respond to some vitriol) You guys can have politics, I always hated and I still do because of the exchanges above. Anyway peace and chicken grease


how many last posts are you gonna make?


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> LOL.
> 
> "I'm not accustomed to arguing, I've always hated politics, yet here I am, a brand new user on a cannabis growing site, immediately jumping into the fray. Remember though. I'm not accustomed to arguing, and I've always hated politics"


Lol


UncleBuck said:


> how many last posts are you gonna make?


juat give me a kiss bye and I’ll go uncle buck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Cletus ? Lol


The name fits, act like a Cletus and get called one, you've done nothing but lie and decieve here, you're about as useful as Donald, completely useless.
You either don't know the difference between right and wrong or don't care, immoral or amoral makes no difference to me, act like an asshole and get treated like one. It works like that in real life, as you well know.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m a peaceful person man. I don’t really have anything to prove to any one here. I’m not
> 
> I haven’t made any hypothesis I simply posted something that was objective true. People got angry because THEY assumed I was making a point. I was, It just wasn’t the one their simple mind made the connection to and you see the results of this in our exchanges. Understand ?


How does people who were in a political party over a hundred years ago (when everything in our economy and government were ran by Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only), or so, mean that after the civil rights era when they had to start allowing minorities and women a opportunity to succeed, it stayed the same?

Since then the Republican party used the Southern Strategy to continue to stop everything legislatively that doesn't fit their very narrow focus, and trolled everything the Democrats do as some sort of '-ism'.

On top of that the only times that Democrats have held the power to actually do something (because the Republicans destroyed the economy). The Republicans were so effective at using voter suppression, gerrymandering, and dragging of their feet to change the narrative, to win back just enough control, that the POTUS remaining years could only pass the legisation that the Republicans let through both houses.








The Democrats are the only party that changed after the Civil Rights Era, the Republicans need to start soon if they have any chance, but they are currently digging in their heels to keep the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda as big of a head start as they can over everyone else.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Lol
> 
> juat give me a kiss bye and I’ll go uncle buck.


do you get the feeling that no one likes you?


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The name fits, act like a Cletus and get called one, you've done nothing but lie and decieve here, you're about as useful as Donald, completely useless.
> You either don't know the difference between right and wrong or don't care, immoral or amoral makes no difference to me, act like an asshole and get treated like one. It works like that in real life, as you well know.


Asshole for stating an objective truth? Then you and your crew try to gang bang me... Where is the exchange of ideas and real conversation then? Ah yes, I know you hide in your echo chamber.....


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> do you get the feeling that no one likes you?


Imagine me caring. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Lol
> 
> juat give me a kiss bye and I’ll go uncle buck.


If Buck saw you in real life with a MAGA hat on he'd probably knock you on your ass, I might too, but idiots are rare where I live.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Asshole for stating an objective truth? Then you and your crew try to gang bang me... Where is the exchange of ideas and real conversation then? Ah yes, I know you hide in your echo chamber.....


you tried spouting some irrelevant trumptard nonsense from last century then ran away like a bitch when I asked you who the kkk supports right now

Now we’re all mocking you. For being a dumb bitch


----------



## spek9 (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Imagine me caring.


Hitting that reply button implies that you do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Imagine me caring. lol


in the last post you made you cried that you are being ganged up on. 

How are you so bad at this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Asshole for stating an objective truth? Then you and your crew try to gang bang me... Where is the exchange of ideas and real conversation then? Ah yes, I know you hide in your echo chamber.....


You wouldn't know truth if you fell over it and have many times. So you believe Donald eh? Tell us more of your faith in Cheeto Jesus.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you tried spouting some irrelevant trumptard nonsense from last century then ran away like a bitch when I asked you who the kkk supports right now
> 
> Now we’re all mocking you. For being a dumb bitch





DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Buck saw you in real life with a MAGA hat on he'd probably knock you on your ass, I might too, but idiots are rare where I live.


It’s sad what happens to the Cannabis community man. You newbies just don’t get the love and community that this plant used to create. Now you guys can’t even have a conversation without getting violent. Smh at the low IQ on display in this thread


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> It’s sad what happens to the Cannabis community man. You newbies just don’t get the love and community that this plant used to create. Now you guys can’t even have a conversation without getting violent. Smh at the low IQ on display in this thread


You just confessed you are a sock new member


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> It’s sad what happens to the Cannabis community man. You newbies just don’t get the love and community that this plant used to create. Now you guys can’t even have a conversation without getting violent. Smh at the low IQ on display in this thread


awwwww, the trumptard is sad that we don’t love him

These trumptards against violence are so precious, and sincere


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> in the last post you made you cried that you are being ganged up on.
> 
> How are you so bad at this?


I don’t spend my time on social media like some neck beard lol. I’ve heard it was like this over here but now I see for myself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> It’s sad what happens to the Cannabis community man. You newbies just don’t get the love and community that this plant used to create. Now you guys can’t even have a conversation without getting violent. Smh at the low IQ on display in this thread


By all means defend Donald! We aren't stopping you, only challenging a false narrative. How come all the socks are Trumpers?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> It’s sad what happens to the Cannabis community man. You newbies just don’t get the love and community that this plant used to create. Now you guys can’t even have a conversation without getting violent. Smh at the low IQ on display in this thread


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I don’t spend my time on social media like some neck beard lol. I’ve heard it was like this over here but now I see for myself.


youre on social media right now crying about how no one likes you


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> youre on social media right now crying about how no one likes you


I don’t care if you don’t like me, just don’t threaten to kick my ass or call me names lol. It just makes you look stupid


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I don’t care if you don’t like me, just don’t threaten to kick my ass or call me names lol. It just makes you look stupid


awww, a trumptard that dislikes name calling. That’s cute

I would never threaten to beat a trumptard either. I would just do it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> awwwww, the trumptard is sad that we don’t love him
> 
> These trumptards against violence are so precious, and sincere


I haven't seen @Bugeye crawl out lately, I guess he must be using a sock (s), too ashamed to show up, though Trumpers generally don't have much shame. Of course he could have caught covid at a rally and croaked, or perhaps he's having doubts about his faith in Cheeto Jesus, fearing for your life often drives introspection.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Asshole for stating an objective truth? Then you and your crew try to gang bang me... Where is the exchange of ideas and real conversation then? Ah yes, I know you hide in your echo chamber.....


Objective truth is easily demonstrated, by offering source material that supports your assertions.

And yet you fail to do so. Why is that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I don’t care if you don’t like me, just don’t threaten to kick my ass or call me names lol. It just makes you look stupid


Socks are not worthy of respect or the consideration accorded to people, you are a sock and will generally be treated like shit. It's a source of amusement for many, Donald ain't around to shit on, so those like you who figure the sun shines out of Trump's asshole will do just fine. None can stand under their own username and defend Trump, he is simply indefensible, all Trumpers are racist, many have other character flaws too that have to do with personal integrity and in some cases basic intelligence.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 8, 2020)

@Coldnasty , you’ll find company here. There’s several ignorant dipshits like yourself posting their overwhelming stupidity for all to see.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> @Coldnasty , you’ll find company here. There’s several ignorant dipshits like yourself posting their overwhelming stupidity for all to see.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> @potroast,
> 
> @KvarforthsDuRag , @Coldnasty & @*kkookoo*
> 
> All appear to be the same sock, but you probably know that.


socks are against TOS.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> View attachment 4618068


wasnt trump supposed to fix that?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Keep responding and I will keep replying as stated clearly in my farewell to your little hive here, or can you need read words?


Bye Bye


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

interestingly enough, 'master' exists in so many places to denote 'largest' or 'main'..'to master' achieve success..Master Association of your housing..golf- Master Classics


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> oh no! You have destroyed my belief in democracy
> 
> I will no longer vote


that argument is about as stupid as being a blind partisan and thinking you’re doing the right thing


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4618144


+rep

how awesome would that be?

thank you for making my day!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> that argument is about as stupid as being a blind partisan and thinking you’re doing the right thing


Unfortunately Trump has branded everything 'not Trump' as being partisan to his cult.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Unfortunately Trump has branded everything 'not Trump' as being partisan to his cult.


Are you implying that anything I posted had anything to do with trump at all? Is it because I forgot to make a trump meme doh! How could I forget trump


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> View attachment 4618068


You sucked that magat, racist nonsense from an impeached pig's shit hole, its grotesque bitch


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Are you implying that *anything* I posted had *anything* to do with trump at all? Is it because I forgot to make a trump meme doh! How could I forget trump


WTF are you trying to express? f'en shit choked kook.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Are you implying that anything I posted had anything to do with trump at all? Is it because I forgot to make a trump meme doh! How could I forget trump


Why are you acting like I was doing anything but agreeing with your take on politics. But also pointing out that Trump has hijacked everything by taking a political stance on it.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Why are you acting like I was doing anything but agreeing with your take on politics. But also pointing out that Trump has hijacked everything by taking a political stance on it.
> 
> View attachment 4618168


Ohh I don’t know discussion in political forums are quite confusing with all the swearing, name calling and accusations


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Ohh I don’t know discussion in political forums are quite confusing with all the swearing, name calling and accusations


Improbable that youre confused because youve been characterized as a gullible fucking slob. Try again lout.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Unfortunately Trump has branded everything 'not Trump' as being partisan to his cult.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Improbable that youre confused because youve been characterized as a gullible fucking slob. Try again lout.


My god you know the behaviour I see on here is so disgusting I am not surprised why there are so many low IQ people involved in supporting political parties


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> View attachment 4618068


Damn dude, if you wanted us to know you're white you could of just told us.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Ohh I don’t know discussion in political forums are quite confusing with all the swearing, name calling and accusations


Welcome to the internet. 





Trolls are everywhere, that is why you have the 'ignore feature'.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Damn dude, if you wanted us to know you're white you could of just told us.
> 
> 
> kkookoo said:
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> that argument is about as stupid as being a blind partisan and thinking you’re doing the right thing


voting is useless! jew bankers control everything! don't vote!


retard


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> My god you know the behaviour I see on here is so disgusting I am not surprised why there are so many low IQ people involved in supporting political parties


Hysterical jackass cackles "low iq" scram you f'en idiot clown.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> voting is useless! jew bankers control everything! don't vote!
> 
> 
> retard


Did I ever say don’t vote? Where are you getting this from?


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Hysterical jackass cackles "low iq" scram you f'en idiot clown.


Man I feel sorry for you, truly and sincerely


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Did I ever say don’t vote? Where are you getting this from?


holy shit you suck at this.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Man I feel sorry for you, truly and sincerely


Imbecile your rodent like feelings, i dont gaf


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280940778873815041


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> They keep calling me a Trump supporter even though I see the two party system for what it actually is. Imagine not understanding that wall street runs them both and their interests are always represented by the government. Continuity of agenda, regardless of the President the agenda continues...... Only plebes don’t see it for what it is


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> View attachment 4618058


Your mom was fucking for beer and cigarettes when she got knocked up with you.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

When I re-read the page from the senate report, I noticed the next line on the next page was this:



It makes me wonder what was under that redacted portion, and if it has anything to do with the police brutality and white supremacists. 

With everything going on, and knowing that they have been targeting the police and BLM movement so much, it is a shame that Trump is not allowing anything to actually be investigated through his obstruction.

I can't wait for the next president.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 8, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Your mom was fucking for beer and cigarettes when she got knocked up with you.


I heard she did full service for 3 Marlboro's and a slug of Mad Dog 20/20.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Your mom was fucking for beer and cigarettes when she got knocked up with you.





TacoMac said:


> I heard she did full service for 3 Marlboro's and a slug of Mad Dog 20/20.


I cannot wait for society to identify the root cause of the mental illness you two have so future generations don’t have to suffer the way you guys do deep down.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2020)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-cyborgs-trolls-and-bots-a-guide-to-online-misinformation.1005699/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> I cannot wait for society to identify the root cause of the mental illness you two have so future generations don’t have to suffer the way you guys do deep down.


as a jew banker who controls the world, you are merely a puppet on my strings.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> I cannot wait for society to identify the root cause of the mental illness you two have so future generations don’t have to suffer the way you guys do deep down.


Go back to sucking off domestic farm animals. You’re woefully underarmed to try to engage me in a battle of wits, dickhead. You and that other goo gobbler I was replying to.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Go back to sucking off domestic farm animals.


You represent the sickness that’s infected our society. Troll or not you’re sick in the dome piece bro


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> You represent the sickness that’s infected our society. Troll or not you’re sick in the dome piece bro


nope, jew hating garbage like you is the main problem right now

We’re all voting, we’re all gonna vote for Biden, and your shitty trolling is shitty and won’t convince anyone not to vote for Biden 

Eat shit. Thanks.


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit you suck at this.


Is this a circle jerk? I think I’m in the wrong room


----------



## spek9 (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4618377


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)

kkookoo said:


> Is this a circle jerk? I think I’m in the wrong room


You're the maggot in the salad, get the fuck out


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> View attachment 4618493











Brian Moran Stats, Fantasy & News


Brian Moran Stats, Fantasy & News




www.mlb.com


----------



## spek9 (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Brian Moran Stats, Fantasy & News
> 
> 
> Brian Moran Stats, Fantasy & News
> ...


The damned Jays no less! Just had to be in my hometown.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Brian Moran Stats, Fantasy & News
> 
> 
> Brian Moran Stats, Fantasy & News
> ...


To boot, he's got a 100% perfect W/L ratio!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> To boot, he's got a 100% perfect W/L ratio!


And he’s a free agent. That’s why that guy wants him for the cardinals. Lmfao.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## kkookoo (Jul 9, 2020)

AlphaPhase said:


> Kinda.. View attachment 3725370


Pretty much the same reaction I had


----------



## kkookoo (Jul 9, 2020)

AlphaPhase said:


>


You know talking to this guy will lower your IQ


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## edouble2369 (Jul 9, 2020)

AlphaPhase said:


> Juan more for Trump. I mean , one.
> View attachment 3724036


I'm sorry but screw this guy, I'm a veteran and I consider him a traitorous lying weasel. He got what he deserved in the end, I guess. You know what his fellow "POW's" called him, "Songbird McCain", because from the second he was captured he was singing like a bird. Told them everything they wanted to know and more. He stayed and ate in comfort with the enemy while everyone else suffered. He even made propaganda recordings for the enemy, where he was talking shit about America etc. He lived in comfort eating good all buddy-buddy with the enemy while his brothers in arms were filthy and starving. They told him he was free to go home because he had helped them so much. He decided to stay because everyone would know what he had done if he returned home alone without the other Prisoners. He claimed that he stayed because the others weren't released, He is a lying POS. I support anyone who mocks him. What he has done gets worse when he got in government and blocked any attempt to go back there to find POW's still MIA. There is so much more but I'm done ranting, go do your own research if you want to know the full extent of his Treason. Sorry, but I take offense if anyone defends this scumbag. I encourage you to look into this yourself he has connections to ISIS etc. Be warned what you may find when you research this is a rabbit hole that leads to many more. Which becomes more truth than most Sheeple are able to accept. 
My personal journey was sort of along these lines. Denial, reality destroyed, confusion, hopelessness, frustration then anger from knowledge then enlightenment to hopeful followed by determination and pride. Very freeing when you get here though. I would encourage everyone to do it although few will and even fewer will make it out the other side, but if i can free one mind it was worth my effort to write this.. Quoting Morpheus, "You are a slave to the system. You need to free your mind". Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really. They are lying to you, not all the time but most of the time. Think for yourself. November decides if the light or darkness decides humanities future.
We are Americans first humans second everything else is trivial. Skin color is superficial race and sex is irrelevant. Focus on what binds us together and not what makes us unique (different) and the world would be so much better.

I'm done I need to check if my seeds are sprouting yet. I got some promising genetic crosses to hunt through this run.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I'm sorry but screw this guy, I'm a veteran and I consider him a traitorous lying weasel. He got what he deserved in the end, I guess. You know what his fellow "POW's" called him, "Songbird McCain", because from the second he was captured he was singing like a bird. Told them everything they wanted to know and more. He stayed and ate in comfort with the enemy while everyone else suffered. He even made propaganda recordings for the enemy, where he was talking shit about America etc. He lived in comfort eating good all buddy-buddy with the enemy while his brothers in arms were filthy and starving. They told him he was free to go home because he had helped them so much. He decided to stay because everyone would know what he had done if he returned home alone without the other Prisoners. He claimed that he stayed because the others weren't released, He is a lying POS. I support anyone who mocks him. What he has done gets worse when he got in government and blocked any attempt to go back there to find POW's still MIA. There is so much more but I'm done ranting, go do your own research if you want to know the full extent of his Treason. Sorry, but I take offense if anyone defends this scumbag. I encourage you to look into this yourself he has connections to ISIS etc. Be warned what you may find when you research this is a rabbit hole that leads to many more. Which becomes more truth than most Sheeple are able to accept.
> My personal journey was sort of along these lines. Denial, reality destroyed, confusion, hopelessness, frustration then anger from knowledge then enlightenment to hopeful followed by determination and pride. Very freeing when you get here though. I would encourage everyone to do it although few will and even fewer will make it out the other side, but if i can free one mind it was worth my effort to write this.. Quoting Morpheus, "You are a slave to the system. You need to free your mind". Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really. They are lying to you, not all the time but most of the time. Think for yourself. November decides if the light or darkness decides humanities future.
> We are Americans first humans second everything else is trivial. Skin color is superficial race and sex is irrelevant. Focus on what binds us together and not what makes us unique (different) and the world would be so much better.
> 
> I'm done I need to check if my seeds are sprouting yet. I got some promising genetic crosses to hunt through this run.









https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/5/11/17345060/trump-mccain-2016-2018-right-wing



So take your word that what you said is true, but don't believe 'media' which is exactly what you are when you post?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I'm sorry but screw this guy, I'm a veteran and I consider him a traitorous lying weasel. He got what he deserved in the end, I guess. You know what his fellow "POW's" called him, "Songbird McCain", because from the second he was captured he was singing like a bird. Told them everything they wanted to know and more. He stayed and ate in comfort with the enemy while everyone else suffered. He even made propaganda recordings for the enemy, where he was talking shit about America etc. He lived in comfort eating good all buddy-buddy with the enemy while his brothers in arms were filthy and starving. They told him he was free to go home because he had helped them so much. He decided to stay because everyone would know what he had done if he returned home alone without the other Prisoners. He claimed that he stayed because the others weren't released, He is a lying POS. I support anyone who mocks him. What he has done gets worse when he got in government and blocked any attempt to go back there to find POW's still MIA. There is so much more but I'm done ranting, go do your own research if you want to know the full extent of his Treason. Sorry, but I take offense if anyone defends this scumbag. I encourage you to look into this yourself he has connections to ISIS etc. Be warned what you may find when you research this is a rabbit hole that leads to many more. Which becomes more truth than most Sheeple are able to accept.
> My personal journey was sort of along these lines. Denial, reality destroyed, confusion, hopelessness, frustration then anger from knowledge then enlightenment to hopeful followed by determination and pride. Very freeing when you get here though. I would encourage everyone to do it although few will and even fewer will make it out the other side, but if i can free one mind it was worth my effort to write this.. Quoting Morpheus, "You are a slave to the system. You need to free your mind". Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really. They are lying to you, not all the time but most of the time. Think for yourself. November decides if the light or darkness decides humanities future.
> We are Americans first humans second everything else is trivial. Skin color is superficial race and sex is irrelevant. Focus on what binds us together and not what makes us unique (different) and the world would be so much better.
> 
> I'm done I need to check if my seeds are sprouting yet. I got some promising genetic crosses to hunt through this run.


All new genetic crosses are engineered by Bill Gates and George Soros to make you their slave. There's a video on it so it must be true. Too bad you are afraid of this rabbit hole. To quote Bunny in "The Big Lebowski", "blow on it".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4618778


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I'm sorry but screw this guy, I'm a veteran and I consider him a traitorous lying weasel. He got what he deserved in the end, I guess. You know what his fellow "POW's" called him, "Songbird McCain", because from the second he was captured he was singing like a bird. Told them everything they wanted to know and more. He stayed and ate in comfort with the enemy while everyone else suffered. He even made propaganda recordings for the enemy, where he was talking shit about America etc. He lived in comfort eating good all buddy-buddy with the enemy while his brothers in arms were filthy and starving. They told him he was free to go home because he had helped them so much. He decided to stay because everyone would know what he had done if he returned home alone without the other Prisoners. He claimed that he stayed because the others weren't released, He is a lying POS. I support anyone who mocks him. What he has done gets worse when he got in government and blocked any attempt to go back there to find POW's still MIA. There is so much more but I'm done ranting, go do your own research if you want to know the full extent of his Treason. Sorry, but I take offense if anyone defends this scumbag. I encourage you to look into this yourself he has connections to ISIS etc. Be warned what you may find when you research this is a rabbit hole that leads to many more. Which becomes more truth than most Sheeple are able to accept.


Please show us your “research”,since you’re the one making the claim. 



edouble2369 said:


> Quoting Morpheus, "You are a slave to the system. You need to free your mind". Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really. They are lying to you, not all the time but most of the time. Think for yourself. November decides if the light or darkness decides humanities future.


It’s funny to me how many times the wackos quote The Matrix. 



edouble2369 said:


> We are Americans first humans second everything else is trivial. Skin color is superficial race and sex is irrelevant. Focus on what binds us together and not what makes us unique (different) and the world would be so much better.


The world would be a better place if you considered yourself human first, don’t you think?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I'm sorry but screw this guy, I'm a veteran and I consider him a traitorous lying weasel. He got what he deserved in the end, I guess. You know what his fellow "POW's" called him, "Songbird McCain", because from the second he was captured he was singing like a bird. Told them everything they wanted to know and more. He stayed and ate in comfort with the enemy while everyone else suffered. He even made propaganda recordings for the enemy, where he was talking shit about America etc. He lived in comfort eating good all buddy-buddy with the enemy while his brothers in arms were filthy and starving. They told him he was free to go home because he had helped them so much. He decided to stay because everyone would know what he had done if he returned home alone without the other Prisoners. He claimed that he stayed because the others weren't released, He is a lying POS. I support anyone who mocks him. What he has done gets worse when he got in government and blocked any attempt to go back there to find POW's still MIA. There is so much more but I'm done ranting, go do your own research if you want to know the full extent of his Treason. Sorry, but I take offense if anyone defends this scumbag. I encourage you to look into this yourself he has connections to ISIS etc. Be warned what you may find when you research this is a rabbit hole that leads to many more. Which becomes more truth than most Sheeple are able to accept.
> My personal journey was sort of along these lines. Denial, reality destroyed, confusion, hopelessness, frustration then anger from knowledge then enlightenment to hopeful followed by determination and pride. Very freeing when you get here though. I would encourage everyone to do it although few will and even fewer will make it out the other side, but if i can free one mind it was worth my effort to write this.. Quoting Morpheus, "You are a slave to the system. You need to free your mind". Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really. They are lying to you, not all the time but most of the time. Think for yourself. November decides if the light or darkness decides humanities future.
> We are Americans first humans second everything else is trivial. Skin color is superficial race and sex is irrelevant. Focus on what binds us together and not what makes us unique (different) and the world would be so much better.
> 
> I'm done I need to check if my seeds are sprouting yet. I got some promising genetic crosses to hunt through this run.


you are dumber than shit


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I'm sorry but screw this guy, I'm a veteran and I consider him a traitorous lying weasel. He got what he deserved in the end, I guess. You know what his fellow "POW's" called him, "Songbird McCain", because from the second he was captured he was singing like a bird. Told them everything they wanted to know and more. He stayed and ate in comfort with the enemy while everyone else suffered. He even made propaganda recordings for the enemy, where he was talking shit about America etc. He lived in comfort eating good all buddy-buddy with the enemy while his brothers in arms were filthy and starving. They told him he was free to go home because he had helped them so much. He decided to stay because everyone would know what he had done if he returned home alone without the other Prisoners. He claimed that he stayed because the others weren't released, He is a lying POS. I support anyone who mocks him. What he has done gets worse when he got in government and blocked any attempt to go back there to find POW's still MIA. There is so much more but I'm done ranting, go do your own research if you want to know the full extent of his Treason. Sorry, but I take offense if anyone defends this scumbag. I encourage you to look into this yourself he has connections to ISIS etc. Be warned what you may find when you research this is a rabbit hole that leads to many more. Which becomes more truth than most Sheeple are able to accept.
> My personal journey was sort of along these lines. Denial, reality destroyed, confusion, hopelessness, frustration then anger from knowledge then enlightenment to hopeful followed by determination and pride. Very freeing when you get here though. I would encourage everyone to do it although few will and even fewer will make it out the other side, but if i can free one mind it was worth my effort to write this.. Quoting Morpheus, "You are a slave to the system. You need to free your mind". Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really. They are lying to you, not all the time but most of the time. Think for yourself. November decides if the light or darkness decides humanities future.
> We are Americans first humans second everything else is trivial. Skin color is superficial race and sex is irrelevant. Focus on what binds us together and not what makes us unique (different) and the world would be so much better.
> 
> I'm done I need to check if my seeds are sprouting yet. I got some promising genetic crosses to hunt through this run.


you can thank Bernie Sanders for your Vet COLA written in 2012..why doesn't the GOP care about it's Vets like they do the Military Complex?

the GOP is a wolf in Vets' uniforms.

regarding McCain? do you have any proof of any of your claim above?


----------



## waktoo (Jul 9, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you are dumber than shit


You're being too generous...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 9, 2020)

Shooters....








QAnon-Curious House Candidate Gave Her Customers Diarrhea


Lauren Boebert made her food business a centerpiece of her surprise win in the GOP primary in Colorado. But the cooking hasn’t always been a net plus.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Shooters....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the servers are open carry.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2020)

" Don't believe the media or the deep state politicians, one and the same entity really"
the blind faith crowds anthem 
SMH


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you are dumber than shit





waktoo said:


> You're being too generous...


I am offended!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 9, 2020)

There I fixed it for you trumptards.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4619950



Amway doesn't sell books!


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Amway doesn't sell books!


She only needs one book, the bible!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)

http://imgur.com/KOIOjIG


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280734055416250368


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4622200


That was very well put Canuck and drives home the magnitude of the crises in one neat little package. Fuck Trump and the rest of the morons, if only they died and became ill, I'd let Darwin handle it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


RIP, Richard

so sad that a few vile people think your suffering is the stuff of amusement.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4622083


but it's Kanye's turn..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> RIP, Richard
> 
> so sad that a few vile people think your suffering is the stuff of amusement.


it was really sad when the suffering of 136k was the stuff of amusement for Mr. Rose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> RIP, Richard
> 
> so sad that a few vile people think your suffering is the stuff of amusement.


It's always sad when you look into their eyes and see another human being, a victim of lies and his own conditioning. If it did not have such a profound and deadly impact on the innocent, I would care a lot more. Lot's of the truly innocent never made facebook or twitter.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4622200


that would be a 'bingo'. <too lazy to post YT for the 100th time>


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it was really sad when the suffering of 136k was the stuff of amusement for Mr. Rose.


That's wrong too. 

RIP, Mr Rose


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's always sad when you look into their eyes and see another human being, a victim of lies and his own conditioning. If it did not have such a profound and deadly impact on the innocent, I would care a lot more. Lot's of the truly innocent never made facebook or twitter.


that is what's so sad because you can look into their eyes and know how trump* duped them because of their fear and anger.

i don't wish to see any american succumb to this..people need to wake up from this nightmare- the FOX people and WH 'advisors' have already moved on..kellyanne + new face and pence on religion tour..what they'll all be doing after trump*..they know it's coming.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> That's wrong too.
> 
> RIP, Mr Rose


Mr. Rose did 'what was right for him'..the trumper* motto..and succumbed. proof that 'what's right for you' may be a selfish act, because someone with exactly the same thought process..didn't give a flying fvck about Mr. Rose.

i wonder how many Mr. Rose killed in the process by doing 'what was right for him', besides himself of course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that is what's so sad because you can look into their eyes and know how trump* duped them because of their fear and anger.
> 
> i don't wish to see any american succumb to this..people need to wake up from this nightmare- the FOX people and WH 'advisors' have already moved on..kellyanne + new face and pence on religion tour..what they'll all be doing after trump*..they know it's coming.


Foggy has a point, I did not give the post a like, I found it distasteful, even if true and when I looked at the guy's picture, I saw just another victim in a war on your country by it's own citizens.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was very well put Canuck and drives home the magnitude of the crises in one neat little package. Fuck Trump and the rest of the morons, if only they died and became ill, I'd let Darwin handle it.


I have a few stupid friends I sent this to as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Mr. Rose did 'what was right for him'..the trumper* motto..and succumbed. proof that 'what's right for you' may be a selfish act, because someone with exactly the same thought process..didn't give a flying fvck about Mr. Rose.
> 
> i wonder how many Mr. Rose killed in the process by doing 'what was right for him', besides himself of course.


RIP, Mr Rose

It is shameful that somebody would make a meme that mocks his suffering.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Foggy has a point, I did not give the post a like, I found it distasteful, even if true and when I looked at the guy's picture, I saw just another victim in a war on your country by it's own citizens.


a war for which he was willing soldier..if you knew he was a white nationalist? if you knew he hurt others, would you feel same?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4622200


I have to admit Canuck when I read this post I became enraged, I kinda knew this stuff, but to see it layed out thusly is shocking. It's almost like the bubonic fucking plague in Europe a thousand odd years ago Medieval government without science, medieval results. I'm just fucking appalled by it, there is no better word to describe it, suffering and death through stupidity on a massive scale. The cost of hate and racism my friend, when it has a political party willing to embrace it and treason, in a two party state. Unfortunately this will also be the price of liberty, covid might have saved America from a worse fate, the fucker could have cheated his way back in. Reality has or will bitch slap enough of red state America back to reality and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I have to admit Canuck when I read this post I became enraged, I kinda knew this stuff, but to see it layed out thusly is shocking. It's almost like the bubonic fucking plague in Europe a thousand odd years ago Medieval government without science, medieval results. I'm just fucking appalled by it, there is no better word to describe it, suffering and death through stupidity on a massive scale. The cost of hate and racism my friend, when it has a political party willing to embrace it and treason, in a two party state. Unfortunately this will also be the price of liberty, covid might have saved America from a worse fate, the fucker could have cheated his way back in. Reality has or will bitch slap enough of red state America back to reality and it ain't pretty.


the United States was one of the most ready countries for pandemic until trump* started to dismantle system in 2018.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2020)

http://imgur.com/tePulin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the United States was one of the most ready countries for pandemic until trump* started to dismantle system in 2018.


I know and that makes it all the more tragic, Obama had all the pieces in place, all the stupid fuck had to do was push the button, except he destroyed that too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know and that makes it all the more tragic, Obama had all the pieces in place, all the stupid fuck had to do was push the button, except he destroyed that too.


can you imagine what obama thinks?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> can you imagine what obama thinks?


It doesn't take a mind reader and it can't be repeated on TV, he is one of many millions. He's not the kinda guy who dwells on would of should haves, he is focused on the present and future. He would make an excellent secretary of state, fucking Russia can be delegated to an enthusiastic specialist with a lot of talent, brains and a real hardon for Vlad.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4622531


Dude, with money and power you get a "get out of jail" card. That is why we play monopoly when we're younger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Dude, with money and power you get a "get out of jail" card. That is why we play monopoly when we're younger.


It's easy when you have a corrupt, criminal POTUS by the balls, so does Vlad or anybody else with spare change for that matter.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4622887


if?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 14, 2020)

Sue me whore.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)

http://imgur.com/NDY9zYv


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm still laughing! 




So dumb...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

Must be hard to maintain those invisible planes.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Must be hard to maintain those invisible planes.


How do the pilots find them...i wonder how many they've lost....im gonna go find me one


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4624150


We had it beaten in May. So disappointed. That was our window of opportunity and we blew it. 

Schools are not going to open in the fall. It's not going to happen.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4624150


but people are dying because schools are closed..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We had it beaten in May. So disappointed. That was our window of opportunity and we blew it.
> 
> Schools are not going to open in the fall. It's not going to happen.


it wasn't beaten, the curve was flattened at which time tests needed to be distributed and contact tracing commence. that didn't happen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it wasn't beaten, the curve was flattened at which time tests needed to be distributed and contact tracing commence. that didn't happen.


We did beat it in Oregon, new cases were down to about 35/day for the entire state in mid May. We were one of the few states that were staffed for contact tracing and the numbers at that time were low enough that contact tracing and isolation protocols could be effective. Looking at the figure showing daily cases over time that Taco posted, most states could have managed to open. What's happened here and elsewhere is that too many people slid into their 2019 behaviors, meaning, no mask, no social distancing, basically life before coronavirus. Also, as you say, the US has completely under-scoped their testing and tracing efforts. Too few people to do tracing and not enough test capacity. We should be on the path to doing hundreds of millions of tests per month and we aren't even doing a tenth of that now.

It's a shame, really, a shame. Home schooling sucks but that's where we are headed this fall. No way I'm sending my kids to school with the numbers of new cases that we are seeing. I don't think Oregon will go for it. The economy won't come back without public confidence that we can move about safely. So, people's livelihoods are on the line in a big way going into the fall as well. Oregon WAS doing really well but now, it seems that's at risk.

It's not too late but it's going to require a big change in behavior. At least 40% of our population are listening to the Republican messaging. What's there to hope from that? I'd like to be wrong on this but given peoples failure to take individual responsibility, I'm not optimistic about the last half of 2020 or 2021. I'm not expecting a vaccine to help until 2022. That warp speed program by Trump is as real as Star Wars the movie.

As usual, I invite my little "Canadian" brothers to comment. Your replies are adorable.


edit: The figure below shows weekly new cases in Oregon. The state publishes a weekly update. The current weekly update is found here, if interested:


----------



## father nature (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4622841


It is. They're letting criminals out on the street for no reason whatsoever to terrorize our communities every day of the week in those fantastic liberal states


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> It is. They're letting criminals out on the street for no reason whatsoever to terrorize our communities every day of the week in those fantastic liberal states


oh no! i am so very frightened. i will now go buy a gun and vote for trump!

just kidding retard. literally no one fucking cares. go shit yourself and faint somewhere else.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> It is. They're letting criminals out on the street for no reason whatsoever to terrorize our communities every day of the week in those fantastic liberal states


I know right.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We did beat it in Oregon, new cases were down to about 35/day for the entire state in mid May. We were one of the few states that were staffed for contact tracing and the numbers at that time were low enough that contact tracing and isolation protocols could be effective. Looking at the figure showing daily cases over time that Taco posted, most states could have managed to open. What's happened here and elsewhere is that too many people slid into their 2019 behaviors, meaning, no mask, no social distancing, basically life before coronavirus. Also, as you say, the US has completely under-scoped their testing and tracing efforts. Too few people to do tracing and not enough test capacity. We should be on the path to doing hundreds of millions of tests per month and we aren't even doing a tenth of that now.
> 
> It's a shame, really, a shame. Home schooling sucks but that's where we are headed this fall. No way I'm sending my kids to school with the numbers of new cases that we are seeing. I don't think Oregon will go for it. The economy won't come back without public confidence that we can move about safely. So, people's livelihoods are on the line in a big way going into the fall as well. Oregon WAS doing really well but now, it seems that's at risk.
> 
> ...


What do you want to hear. Little!? mothaphuka! Only messing around with yah. Im canadian and conservative. Not religious, racist, and im pro choice. A woman's rights has no place with gov or church, thats discrimination and sexism. The difference I find with conservatives, is that many are uneducated and depends on the city size. Im not an idiot but I'm not a genius. The problem I have is ignorance and the fact that this virus is about science and not politics. Its not a fucking hoax, its real and people are dying. Republicans will be eating their words soon enough. The 40% that don't get can't count past 20 with their shoes on, so statistics are impossible and they'd rather just live in denial.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> oh no! i am so very frightened. i will now go buy a gun and vote for trump!
> 
> just kidding retard. literally no one fucking cares. go shit yourself and faint somewhere else.


Bahaha, you troll everyone...so entertaining!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> It is. They're letting criminals out on the street for no reason whatsoever to terrorize our communities every day of the week in those fantastic liberal states


Good point but I don’t think you need to worry about Roger Stone terrorizing communities.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good point but I don’t think you need to worry about Roger Stone terrorizing communities.


He's breathing my air. 
Fuck Roger Stone.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> What do you want to hear. Little!? mothaphuka! Only messing around with yah. Im canadian and conservative. Not religious, racist, and im pro choice. A woman's rights has no place with gov or church, thats discrimination and sexism. The difference I find with conservatives, is that many are uneducated and depends on the city size. Im not an idiot but I'm not a genius. The problem I have is ignorance and the fact that this virus is about science and not politics. Its not a fucking hoax, its real and people are dying. Republicans will be eating their words soon enough. The 40% that don't get can't count past 20 with their shoes on, so statistics are impossible and they'd rather just live in denial.


lulz

There are four troll-like "Canadians" that ride the USA hard each day, mostly repeating the same things. "USA is fucked up." "Trump is bad." "Americans are idiots." On and On. It's not as if the message needs repeating. Trump didn't even get a majority of our vote. Most didn't like him out of the chute and now, well, dumpster fire. I let it ride for a few months but after a while I decided that Canada isn't all that great. Sure, comment on the US but damn man, take care of your own business. I don't really pay that much attention to the Czech Republic, why would "Canadians" pay that much attention to US? It occurred to me that Putin trolls could just pull the old Trojan Horse in RIU as "Canadians". Pretty much, we in the US like our Canadian neighbors, so, its a good disguise. Most, including myself don't want to pick a fight with Canada. I'm not saying I'm 100% certain these "Canadians" (that would be: @VILEPLUME , @CunningCanuk , @DIY-HP-LED , @spek9 ) are Putin's dick sucking trolls but they sound like they are. 

Other Canadians, such as @Budley Doright , they come here to talk and share. You too, so far. When I'm trash talking "Canada", I'm trashing those so-called "Candians", I don't mean actual Canadians. 

We have a saying about racists in the US -- "The struck dog howls". It's a saying by African American activists. If a person isn't racist, they have no reason to be upset when a black person talks about racists. If my trash talk bothers "Canadian" trolls, it's because they are in fact just "Canadian" trolls. soeffem. Let those struck dogs howl.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> There are four troll-like "Canadians" that ride the USA hard each day, mostly repeating the same things. "USA is fucked up." "Trump is bad." "Americans are idiots." On and On. It's not as if the message needs repeating. Trump didn't even get a majority of our vote. Most didn't like him out of the chute and now, well, dumpster fire. I let it ride for a few months but after a while I decided that Canada isn't all that great. Sure, comment on the US but damn man, take care of your own business. I don't really pay that much attention to the Czech Republic, why would "Canadians" pay that much attention to US? It occurred to me that Putin trolls could just pull the old Trojan Horse in RIU as "Canadians". Pretty much, we in the US, like our Canadian neighbors, so, its a good disguise. Most, including myself don't want to pick a fight with Canada. I'm not saying I'm 100% certain these "Canadians" (that would be: @VILEPLUME , @CunningCanuk , @DIY-HP-LED , @spek9 ) are Putin's dick sucking trolls but they sound like they are.
> 
> ...


I've already explained, very clearly why I have interest in the US, and have as much right as you do to talk about the embarrassing bullshit going on down there.

Leave me out of this crap.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> It is. They're letting criminals out on the street for no reason whatsoever to terrorize our communities every day of the week in those fantastic liberal states


^^There. 

That's the sense of entitlement I expect to read when an old white man filled to the gills with entitlement and FOX propaganda gets his dander up.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> Im canadian and conservative. Not religious, racist, and im pro choice.


So just checking, is that supposed to read: You are not religious, you are racist, and you are pro-choice?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

International forum owned by a Canadian, admins located in SoCal and sever located who knows where...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good point but I don’t think you need to worry about Roger Stone terrorizing communities.


he threatened to kill someone's dog.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So just checking, is that supposed to read: You are not religious, you are racist, and you are pro-choice?


Holy fuck....no, no, no!!!!!!! Fucking typo. Not at all
I meant to include the not with religious. Im so sorry everyone. Should have said it better. My bad. Thanks for picking that up. No again. Deffinately not. Fuck sakes, my grandmother is 100% first nations. That would be so bad...can we move on...im owning the mistake, im embarrassed.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

sorry @Fogdog. I get why your upset. You have every right to be. my bad.


----------



## father nature (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> ^^There.
> 
> That's the sense of entitlement I expect to read when an old white man filled to the gills with entitlement


Actually it's is the young white and black that are so filled with entitlement they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> sorry @Fogdog. I get why your upset. You have every right to be. my bad.


I didn't think you were one of them. I'm just sorry that my shots across the "Candians" bow hit friendlies. I can understand why you'd take offense but none is meant and my apologies now and later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good point but I don’t think you need to worry about Roger Stone terrorizing communities.


Roger is a danger for as long as he's sucking wind and he will end up in prison, none of these clowns has been charged with conspiracy yet and they were all part of a big one. Even the ones after the fact tried to obstruct justice, it will be quite the show in the new year Canuck.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't think you were one of them. I'm just sorry that my shots across the "Candians" bow hit friendlies. I can understand why you'd take offense but none is meant and my apologies now and later.


All good friend. Im very open minded and have literally every race of friend. Ive heard the stereotypes here too. We get tons of tv. I think the worst racist i came across was in Mexico, from Indiana. Insufferable how he treated the staff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> Actually it's is the young white and black that are so filled with entitlement they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


wont anyone please think of the poor windows! And slave raper statues


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


It's the white nationalist scumbags and traitors like you, almost all US acts of terrorism are by your kind. Look it up, Trump's FBI even has the stats and a report on the threat. Surely Donald must have dealt with the "deep state" by now? He is a stable jenius afterall.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> Actually it's is the young white and black that are so filled with entitlement they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


Oh gawd. More un-earned outrage. 

Dude, the young millennial will be paying for your debt-ridden entitled ass for their entire lives. Those statues that you are so concerned about were raised in the 1920's and were ALL about projecting white power. The day when THAT was appropriate was never, so, hell yeah, take them down and turn them into chamber pots or put them in a museum about racism and slavery in the US. 

Roger Stone got his pardon. But you still whine like a scared dog. You guys are awful. I'll be glad when you are all dead, which, given your kind's average age and health issues, isn't very far off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> Actually it's is the young white and black that are so filled with entitlement they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


Most Trumpers are getting bitch slapped back to reality by now, you must be extra special stupid.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Oh gawd. More un-earned outrage.
> 
> Those statues that you are so concerned about were raised in the 1920's and were ALL about projecting white power. The day when THAT was appropriate was never, so, hell yeah, take them down and put them and turn them into chamber pots or put them in a museum about racism and slavery in the US.


Exactly. Thank you. And I CAN wait for the debt, fuck! No choice


----------



## father nature (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Oh gawd. More un-earned outrage.
> 
> Dude, the young millennial will be paying for your debt-ridden entitled ass for their entire lives.


My debt ridden ass is what pays the taxes for your free loading welfare ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> Actually it's is the young white and black that are so filled with entitlement they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


Kinda makes ya feel small doesn't it? Like a frightened entitled loser, you in this video?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> My debt ridden ass is what pays the taxes for your free loading welfare ass


The national debt ballooned due to Trump's, Bush Jr's and Reagan's tax cuts. Every one of them were financed by debt. Trump's was the largest and most egregious because by then EVERYBODY knew that trickle down economics is a dirty joke. Most of the crisis in 2008 was due to white boomer-idiots who took out second loans on their homes to pay for trinkets, baubles and motor homes. 

Trump botched the government response due to coronavirus and totally cratered this country's economy, probably for years to come. 

Stop gaslighting us about government debt, racism, gun violence and all the other failures of Republican administrations. Trump wore that line out. It broke when he tried to gaslight the pandemic. Just stop gaslighting. Own it. Own the cause and own fixing it. Democrats will step into the breach and work to repair it. Republicans can't lead, we already know that. Follow or get out of the way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> My debt ridden ass is what pays the taxes for your free loading welfare ass


nope. 65% of this nations gdp is in the 432 counties Hillary won

The other 2700 podunk counties trump won are only 35% of gdp

Loser


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. 65% of this nations gdp is in the 432 counties Hillary won
> 
> The other 2700 podunk counties trump won are only 35% of gdp
> 
> Loser


Those freeloaders blame the youth for the debt they took on. It's the youth of this nation that will have to deal with it. Their broke asses can't pay for it. Just look at how the districts they live in are doing.









America has two economies—and they’re diverging fast


Red and blue America dramatically represent different segments of the economy. Here is what you need to know.




www.brookings.edu





_For one thing, the two parties have in just 10 years gone from near-parity on prosperity and income measures to stark, fast-moving divergence. _


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

What? No memes?


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 14, 2020)

Perception and context. Love it. Dont care im cda, but amusing...embarrassing more so. So sorry for my intelligent American friends. So much corruption.









Brutal new attack ad turns Donald Trump Jr's comments against the president


‘There’s no enthusiasm, he cant get people to show up at a rally,’ says president’s eldest son




www.google.ca


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> Perception and context. Love it. Dont care im cda, but amusing...embarrassing more so. So sorry for my intelligent American friends. So much corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much idocracy in the US. It's a deep well. Draw it down, my friend. Just don't drink the kool-aid.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> There are four troll-like "Canadians" that ride the USA hard each day, mostly repeating the same things. "USA is fucked up." "Trump is bad." "Americans are idiots." On and On. It's not as if the message needs repeating. Trump didn't even get a majority of our vote. Most didn't like him out of the chute and now, well, dumpster fire. I let it ride for a few months but after a while I decided that Canada isn't all that great. Sure, comment on the US but damn man, take care of your own business. I don't really pay that much attention to the Czech Republic, why would "Canadians" pay that much attention to US? It occurred to me that Putin trolls could just pull the old Trojan Horse in RIU as "Canadians". Pretty much, we in the US like our Canadian neighbors, so, its a good disguise. Most, including myself don't want to pick a fight with Canada. I'm not saying I'm 100% certain these "Canadians" (that would be: @VILEPLUME , @CunningCanuk , @DIY-HP-LED , @spek9 ) are Putin's dick sucking trolls but they sound like they are.
> 
> ...


Well I have to say I do agree that we (Canadians) have to look inward and yes we have issues, I’ve pointed that out many times. The latest being the Trudeau family profiting handsomely from a charity (sounds pathetically familiar huh) of their own design, so the fuckery is not country specific. As I’ve said before, people don’t change once you cross an invisible line. Funny though when Obama was running the show not much said except envy from here, a great man!!! Canadian racism is front and centre with the treatment of our First Nations, we did and still do try and exterminate them, but in a more polite and silent way. Being half American and the son of a southern racist I’ve lived the bullshit and the stupidity of it all and it didn’t change when he came north and it didn’t start there, it started here with his father. But yes Fog your country has a profound effect on what takes place here and when there is trouble there it does affect us in a very serious way. Perhaps that is why the focus from some. Me, well I live in a glass house .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I have to say I do agree that we (Canadians) have to look inward and yes we have issues, I’ve pointed that out many times. The latest being the Trudeau family profiting handsomely from a charity (sounds pathetically familiar huh) of their own design, so the fuckery is not country specific. As I’ve said before, people don’t change once you cross an invisible line. Funny though when Obama was running the show not much said except envy from here, a great man!!! Canadian racism is front and centre with the treatment of our First Nations, we did and still do try and exterminate them, but in a more polite and silent way. Being half American and the son of a southern racist I’ve lived the bullshit and the stupidity of it all and it didn’t change when he came north and it didn’t start there, it started here with his father. But yes Fog your country has a profound effect on what takes place here and when there is trouble there it does affect us in a very serious way. Perhaps that is why the focus from some. Me, well I live in a glass house .


What is happening in America is a crime against humanity of a different order of magnitude, to remain silent is to be complicit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I have to say I do agree that we (Canadians) have to look inward and yes we have issues, I’ve pointed that out many times. The latest being the Trudeau family profiting handsomely from a charity (sounds pathetically familiar huh) of their own design, so the fuckery is not country specific. As I’ve said before, people don’t change once you cross an invisible line. Funny though when Obama was running the show not much said except envy from here, a great man!!! Canadian racism is front and centre with the treatment of our First Nations, we did and still do try and exterminate them, but in a more polite and silent way. Being half American and the son of a southern racist I’ve lived the bullshit and the stupidity of it all and it didn’t change when he came north and it didn’t start there, it started here with his father. But yes Fog your country has a profound effect on what takes place here and when there is trouble there it does affect us in a very serious way. Perhaps that is why the focus from some. Me, well I live in a glass house .







If enough of us say it politely, they can't say no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If enough of us say it politely, they can't say no.


Unavailable in Canada fog, copyright, we can get from another source though.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 14, 2020)

father nature said:


> Actually it's is the young white and black that are so filled with entitlement they feel it's their right to destroy 100 year old statues and burn down the businesses of the innocent.....ya know, terrorist self entitled scum of the earth


Feeble nature,
Step out and beat the young with your mall walkers.
Enlighten the youth on how you value 100 year old tributes to ignorance, greed and regret.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

25 Times Canada Roasted America So Well You Can’t Even Be Mad


What the land of maple syrup lacks in legal firearms and super-sized fast food, they make up for in sass.




www.boredpanda.com





The one about Canada breaking up into pieces to get away from the US. That's pretty good.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


That would be better if you didn't have to look at (or hear) Trump


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)

http://imgur.com/01mTn8H


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What is happening in America is a crime against humanity of a different order of magnitude, to remain silent is to be complicit.


Actually our treatment of the indigenous population is genocide according to the UN, I believe that’s a crime against humanity as well. We just don’t have Trump or the Dems to blame, it’s all of us!
Ok back to the memes


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unavailable in Canada fog, copyright, *we can get from another source though.*


Moscow?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually our treatment of the indigenous population is genocide according to the UN, I believe that’s a crime against humanity as well. We just don’t have Trump or the Dems to blame, it’s all of us!


And our darling Prime Minister has done nothing but talk. Our country can suddenly pay 8 million people $2000 a month but we can’t ensure indigenous people have clean drinking water. It’s a fucking disgrace.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> And our darling Prime Minister has done nothing but talk. Our country can suddenly pay 8 million people $2000 a month but we can’t ensure indigenous people have clean drinking water. It’s a fucking disgrace.


We should do more as a society for indigenous people and personally I have tried on several levels, when I moved to Winnipeg in 89 the problems were acute, by the time I left in 2012, things had improved quite a bit, I saw normal social and political progress and evolution underway. We are not perfect and Canada surely is no utopia and we should always hold ourselves to these ideals and set the standards of human rights for all people, not just adhere to a rule book, lead. Everybody has the right to respect (with notable exceptions) and the right to flourish in the pursuit of happiness. Life is cruel and hard enough, we need not add to the suffering of each other as we pass through, and that's what we are doing, passing through till we pass away, all of us, and everything we know and love, without exception, will be wiped away by time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should do more as a society for indigenous people and personally I have tried on several levels, when I moved to Winnipeg in 89 the problems were acute, by the time I left in 2012, things had improved quite a bit, I saw normal social and political progress and evolution underway. We are not perfect and Canada surely is no utopia and we should always hold ourselves to these ideals and set the standards of human rights for all people, not just adhere to a rule book, lead. Everybody has the right to respect (with notable exceptions) and the right to flourish in the pursuit of happiness. Life is cruel and hard enough, we need not add to the suffering of each other as we pass through, and that's what we are doing, passing through till we pass away, all of us, and everything we know and love, without exception, will be wiped away by time.


I never implied Canada was a Utopia. I’m happy to talk about all the problems we have here at n Canada. I’ve tried a few times to discuss Canadian politics or problems up here but nobody else wants to talk about it.

I started a thread about possible corruption with our government but you didn’t want to focus on that now. You said you had no time to worry about it. You wanted to talk about Mitch McConnell or some other American politician.

I like you. I think you’re a good guy with a big heart. So I say this with all sincerity and good intention, hanamal, fogdog and unclebuck are never going to like you so stop kissing their asses.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> International forum owned by a Canadian, admins located in SoCal and sever located who knows where...


Maryland?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4625354


Doubling down.









Struggling with Latinos, Trump hypes Goya food fight


It’s the latest cultural wedge issue in an effort to convince Hispanic voters that the left is too radical.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 15, 2020)

So maybe ^^^^^ this and not Russian/Canadian trolls that are so vocal lol. If the guy didnt wield so much power it would be funny but it’s not.


----------



## father nature (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Skewbong (Jul 15, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4625526


And those fucktards were around when I was a kid in the 70s too. Not me, i took an ass whooping. My parents didn't stand for disrespecting in any situation. Soooo many broken wooden spoons. Don't blame them, they were raised by the nanny. But yeah, fuck the entitled...freedom of speech doesn't come with impunity and they need to learn that...NOW.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4625526


looks like they all knew how badly trump was gonna fuck this country up and have been validated.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4625526


lulz

Trump. Do I really need to bring up your fearful leader? The man-baby? He's the real crybaby. Your meme is tired, old and recycled propaganda. Trump on the other hand is the gift that keeps on giving us examples of his childish ways, demeanor and decision making.

Settle the national debt you white boomers created and then maybe we can begin to talk about your racism.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Trump. Do I really need to bring up your fearful leader? The man-baby? He's the real crybaby. Your meme is tired, old and recycled propaganda. Trump on the other hand is the gift that keeps on giving us examples of his childish ways, demeanor and decision making.
> 
> Settle the national debt you white boomers created and then maybe we can begin to talk about your racism.


Cant forget sexism, I don't think it is a accident that all those 'cry-babies' were females.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4625830


Based on skin tone he survived the encounter...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4625526


no i don't remember..we're in a pandemic allowing it to 'wash over' us..i get everything ordered in now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

okay..this is the office of the president and i'd like to know what the fvck they are doing?



she's actually quite plain without all her plastic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4625830


the meme is incorrect- the windows have little to no tinting.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

the real, real.



like father, like daughter..just a glimpse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4626048




Soylent Black is here! Kids in Cages flavored.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 16, 2020)

You know he’s hit that shit before. Diddling her at the first. Smelling her dirty panties.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

my meme is better @robroy


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

O Canada..!!!



how come she doesn't look at Jared like that?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4625354


And yet another violation of federal law (Hatch act). 
SMH


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And yet another violation of federal law (Hatch act).
> SMH


That's what daddy's pardon's are for, she might be the only one who gets one, everybody else might end up under the bus as the blame game begins. Donald would fuck over Don jr in a heartbeat and Eric the imbecile would make a perfect patsy, I'm sure he signs lots of documents he can't read.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I like you. I think you’re a good guy with a big heart. So I say this with all sincerity and good intention, hanamal, fogdog and unclebuck are never going to like you so stop kissing their asses.


I'm nice to everybody except Trumpers and the enemy of my enemy is my friend, warts and all. I'm not really here for personal reasons and ignore the slings and arrows. Make friends when you can and focus on the real enemy, it's a logic driven approach, you need not love your allies, but it helps to be friends and friendly.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## 1212ham (Jul 17, 2020)

I'll take the guy on top.

But now, lets have a sing along.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## medfourtwenty (Jul 17, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4627200


Nailed it


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4626747


snicker


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 17, 2020)

Me waiting for trump to talk about light bulbs....he is such a jeneeous!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you suck trump dick


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/01mTn8H


This is exactly what I go through every morning.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4626048


I swear to god, I thought the bottom one was photoshopped until about an hour ago.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 18, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is exactly what I go through every morning.


Where do you work if I can ask?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Where do you work if I can ask?


Sounds like an episode of The Drew Carey Show...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## 1212ham (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Where do you work if I can ask?


Where do you work?
What's your address? 
What's your phone number?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Where do you work?
> What's your address?
> What's your phone number?


I meant like, Target or Wholefoods, not specifics lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## father nature (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4630877


she never said that but the guy you support said windmills cause cancer, wants to nuke hurricanes, and suggested injecting disinfectant


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> she never said that but the guy you support said windmills cause cancer, wants to nuke hurricanes, and suggested injecting disinfectant


Another gutless sock posting Russian/Republican disinformation. Both of them serve oligarchs while conning a base of bigots and fools, this is just another fool from who knows where, he's too stupid to be paid for it though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 4629004


sadly, i'm convinced the only solution is self-extermination..let them get sick.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Where do you work?
> What's your address?
> What's your phone number?


you're not an air traffic controller or anything? suaaaaave, dude.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> she never said that but the guy you support said windmills cause cancer, wants to nuke hurricanes, and suggested injecting disinfectant


He also claims to "Buy American", "America First", "We have a trade deficit with China that must end" all the while importing tons of products from China:









Trump blasts Beijing in public, but privately Trump org imports tons of Chinese goods


President Donald Trump has cast himself as tough on China and promised that his trade negotiations with Beijing would economically benefit everyday Americans, even as Trump-owned properties have continued to contribute to the trade deficit with the country he rails about.




www.cnn.com





MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> He also claims to "Buy American", "America First", "We have a trade deficit with China that must end" all the while importing tons of products from China:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4631402


He is also a boy's idea of a man and a man's idea of a boy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## father nature (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4633138


she never said that but the guy you support has been bragging for a week that he passed a dementia screening test 2 1/2 years ago


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

those last five questions..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4633138


It is funny how hard Trump cultists are trying to sell a freshman congress member (who happens to be a young educated woman of color from a district that is highly unlikely many of them vote in) as the face of the Democratic party when a old white guy just overwhelmingly won the presidential nomination.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## father nature (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4633702


What’s up bot?


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 24, 2020)

Small penis syndrome.


----------



## father nature (Jul 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is funny how hard Trump cultists are trying to sell a freshman congress member (who happens to be a young educated woman of color from a district that is highly unlikely many of them vote in) as the face of the Democratic party when a old white guy just overwhelmingly won the presidential nomination.


The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig


You make no sense


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4633702


You’re hiding behind the screen on an internet marijuana grow website calling the mayor of CHICAGO a failure? Oh my that’s rich.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4633138


Fighting real quotes with your own, made-up fantasies.

You have to at least consider the strong evidence that you suck at this.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig


Huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig


tf


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig









It is picture of a sticker dumb-ass.


----------



## father nature (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4634033


hundreds of rural white men die every day from gun violence too but you dont care about them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4634033


You can spell mural, alright.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jul 24, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Go back to sucking off domestic farm animals. You’re woefully underarmed to try to engage me in a battle of wits, dickhead. You and that other goo gobbler I was replying to.



I love u soooo much

My hero


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is picture of a sticker dumb-ass.


 He's obviously projecting


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 24, 2020)

father nature said:


> The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 24, 2020)

I love the people of Portland.









Out of Portland tear gas, an apparition emerges, capturing the imagination of protesters


An iconic image has emerged on Twitter since early Saturday morning in Portland, when a woman wearing nothing but a mask and cap strode toward federal agents as they fired tear gas at protesters — a surreal image of human vulnerability in the face of an overpowering force.




www.latimes.com





*Out of Portland tear gas, an apparition emerges, capturing the imagination of protesters*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 25, 2020)

father nature said:


> The condom your men use before making you squeal like a pig


*father manure's latent desires slip through in this closeted, juvenile word shit. *


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 25, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4634033


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4634926View attachment 4634926


Antifa at it's best.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Huh?





UncleBuck said:


> tf


 wtf are you smoking..? that was a cringe-worthy comment @father nature


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 25, 2020)

father nature said:


> View attachment 4634926View attachment 4634926


Father Manure's habit is to shit himself in response to getting bitch slapped for being a groveling magat.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2020)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/michelatindera/2020/07/21/how-donald-trump-moved-millions-from-his-campaign-donors-to-his-private-business/#297e56bc735c


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

Chelsea Handler wore a sports bra made out of masks to prove a point about face coverings, and fans can't get enough of her message — or her DIY top


While some criticized the comedian for seemingly wasting face masks, others applauded her entertaining video for encouraging people to wear them.




www.insider.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4635774
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found a nice one .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

Share with your RED HAT wearing idiots .....


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 28, 2020)

This was a stupid story so I am not bothering to copy it here, but I am just always surprised at how much of a spoiled child Trump is.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/07/28/trump-reportedly-made-unexpected-first-pitch-announcement-out-irritation-with-fauci/?hpid=hp_hp-banner-main_trumppitch-7am:homepage/story-ans


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This was a stupid story so I am not bothering to copy it here, but I am just always surprised at how much of a spoiled child Trump is.
> 
> View attachment 4637427
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/07/28/trump-reportedly-made-unexpected-first-pitch-announcement-out-irritation-with-fauci/?hpid=hp_hp-banner-main_trumppitch-7am:homepage/story-ans


Apparently he did the same thing with West Point for similar reasons. 

"Similarly, Trump had announced his speech at West Point the day before Vice President Pence was scheduled to speak at the Air Force commencement ceremony in April, also surprising West Point officials, the Times noted. "









Yankees surprised by Trump announcing plans to throw first pitch without invite: NYT


The New York Yankees were surprised when President Trump announced his plans to throw the first pitch at a game in August, The New York Times reported Monday.That’s because the team hadn&#821…




thehill.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4638194


They are pikers.

Introducing the World champion:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow... this thread heavy as fuck.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4639887


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Sadly, tragically, it's too late...


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Wow... this thread heavy as fuck.



"Say your goddamn pronouns!" -Truman Capote


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "Say your goddamn pronouns!" -Truman Capote


Capitalize God... in Goddamn, even if it is an imprecation, it's still God!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2020)

I used to have a grey-cheeked parakeet that rode around in my pocket


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)

Let’s not forget , good ol HANDJOB HANNITY.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Capitalize God... in Goddamn, even if it is an imprecation, it's still God!


The Devil you say


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The Devil you say


He gets the treatment too, at least according to tradition and how much respect you have for either.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2020)

The bible is possibly* the worst* place to learn about anything


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The bible is possibly* the worst* place to learn about anything


Some classic prose though, give the Devil his due.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)

Only bible verse i know ....

“Rub a DubDub , thanks for the Grub “


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 1, 2020)

The best part of reading the Bible is that you very quickly come to understand that 99% of all Christians are the biggest hypocrites on earth.

Ironically, hypocrisy was the one thing Jesus hated the most.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The best part of reading the Bible is that you very quickly come to understand that 99% of all Christians are the biggest hypocrites on earth.
> 
> Ironically, hypocrisy was the one thing Jesus hated the most.


Preach! No pun intended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2020)

Is light bulb selection kinda like being forced to give birth to your rapists baby


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 2, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Is light bulb selection kinda like being forced to give birth to your rapists baby


Deciphering....You were raped by a masked man with a light bulb and you think you might be having a baby?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2020)

I guess that’s a no


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4643070


laughably full of lies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2020)

worst
president
ever


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2020)

From Washington Post.
'Presgraves, who is completing his second term and not running for reelection this fall, could not immediately be reached for comment. His colleagues on the town council are apparently having trouble reaching him as well.'


----------



## Chip Green (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/08/05/therapy-llama-caesar-no-drama-llama-diffuses-tension-protests/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories-2_therapy-llama-1245pm:homepage/story-ans


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 7, 2020)

Third right from the turd was my senator from NV. He got thumped last election now we have a dem female in his seat.
Fucker is probably a lobby-ish by now.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2020)

Gaslighting and lighting a bong at the same time takes skill.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/10/protests-live-updates/?hpid=hp_hp-banner-low_protest-luf:prime-time/promo#link-4GSYWJAKFJDSTMPZ4TI5DT7IQI


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## OVH (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2020)

OVH said:


> View attachment 4652525


lulz

I completely understand why Trump's Republican gang would object Harris. They don't want her and her experienced, qualified and sharp legal mind attending Biden's cabinet meetings.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2020)

OVH said:


> View attachment 4652525


Cannabis prosecutions went down sharply under Harris 

Trump is a pedophile and you support him. You’re sick


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4653165


it's mother earth puking them out..i'm convinced it's here to cull the crazies in the herd.










Locusts Are A Plague Of Biblical Scope In 2020. Why? And ... What Are They Exactly?


They're swarming in gargantuan numbers in parts of Africa and South Asia — and posing a major threat to the food supply. If you have questions about these insects, we have answers.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

OVH said:


> View attachment 4652525




this is going to be so much fun..schuylaar has been patiently waiting..ball's in your court..NEW MEMBER @OVH


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

Who is putting America first?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Who is putting America first?
> View attachment 4654537


i saw a MAGA yesterday trolling around food store parking lot in his black F150..ruined his truck with Trump paraphernalia- had his windows open


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4655295


too bad he got to touch it only once.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4655455


Inspector General Fiendish:



all that money and can't get some hair or at least shave it..dude the 50s are calling another one with a wife that looks like Mother.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Inspector General Fiendish:
> 
> View attachment 4655562
> 
> all that money and can't get some hair or at least shave it..dude the 50s are calling another one with a wife that looks like Mother.


I rarely know what your talking about so don’t bother quoting me unless you want to make a coherent sentence.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

so worried about white genocide: remember when?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so worried about white genocide: remember when?
> 
> View attachment 4655669


I am not sure I agree with the meme, because don't misogynists not date/marry women?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2020)

trump doesn’t date, he hires prostitutes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> trump doesn’t date, he hires prostitutes


When yer as ugly as Donald, it's cash up front and a lot of it!, Even then, most hookers have better judgement and taste than almost all GOP congressmen and senators.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294831045460684800


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4658695


all star line-up..can't wait! i was gonna say what happened to the Blacks for Trump Guy..?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

was this real? i find it very disturbing from yesterday..why was he standing there so long? was that really the music? did they really play the Deliverance rape scene?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279212293625176064


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> all star line-up..can't wait! i was gonna say what happened to the Blacks for Trump Guy..?


Herman Cain?

He's busy...


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4659151


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## waktoo (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## CloudHidden (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4660106


And then Snowden promptly smuggled the weapon Russia needed to attack our citizens in a way that we were not ready for to get Trump elected.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 21, 2020)

Snowden was so concerned about the American people that what did he do?

pull a "deep throat" with the Washington Post?
go to the New York times as an anonymous informant?
contact CNN or ABC news and go public?
notify the CIA or Secret Service or Justice Department or any independent watch dog?
Nope.

He bought a one way, first class ticket to China to sell it thinking he'd get millions and spend the rest of his life living high on the hog with underage sex slaves.

When China told him to get bent, he went the only other place he could: Russia.

The only reason Russia tolerates him is they know it pisses us off.

THAT is who Edward Snowden is.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And then Snowden promptly smuggled the weapon Russia needed to attack our citizens in a way that we were not ready for to get Trump elected.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Snowden was so concerned about the American people that what did he do?
> 
> pull a "deep throat" with the Washington Post?
> go to the New York times as an anonymous informant?
> ...



How does maligning Snowden change the fact you and everyone else is under illegal surveillance ? Could you summon your great intellect and elaborate ? Please do it in a meme too.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> How does maligning Snowden change the fact you and everyone else is under illegal surveillance ? Could you summon your great intellect and elaborate ? Please do it in a meme too.


Anyone got a meme of a bigfoot blowing Snowden? Oh well this will have to do.







And he maligned himself when he gave the Russian military the tools they needed to attack our citizens instead of being a 'patriot' and warning us through our our citizens who work at our first amendment protected news organizations.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4660156


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Throughbredred (Aug 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4660253




Ha! I would ban that skinny guy.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 21, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4639887


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4659730


Fail, Rob..Elian Gonzalez was Florida; she's an AG from California- US largest economy and 5th largest in the world.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4660253


is that a can of Mountain Dew the Trumper* is drinking?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

here's the story.. of man named Trump*..


----------



## CloudHidden (Aug 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Anyone got a meme of a bigfoot blowing Snowden? Oh well this will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down one of the best trump memes I've seen in a while!


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 21, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Ha! I would ban that skinny guy.


Are we body shaming stick people now? Wait a minute, let me get my MAGA hat on. Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4660264


and she'll do it again



girls like beer, boys like beer..


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and she'll do it again
> 
> View attachment 4660351
> 
> girls like beer, boys like beer..


Never a truer statement.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> here's the story.. of man named Trump*..
> 
> View attachment 4660337



Rick Gates: Convicted. Paul Manafort: Convicted. George Papadopoulos: Convicted. Mike Flynn: Convicted. Michael Cohen: Convicted. Roger Stone: Convicted. Steve Bannon: Arrested. Donald Trump: Impeached.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Rick Gates: Convicted. Paul Manafort: Convicted. George Papadopoulos: Convicted. Mike Flynn: Convicted. Michael Cohen: Convicted. Roger Stone: Convicted. Steve Bannon: Arrested. Donald Trump: Impeached.


and yet he's still doing as he pleases, unfettered.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Ha! I would ban that skinny guy.


There are other sites (that shall not be mentioned) where he would fit right in...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4654803


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Knock yourself out


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Knock yourself out


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2020)

Screen grab of the portland protest video, got to love the outreach to the latino community.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2020)

I hate to Trump-supporter bash too much, because I know it is hard to not see through all the hate you are being tossed your way on a daily basis by Trump troll's (foreign and domestic), but it is hard to not see the maga hats as anything but a rash in this screen grab.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/tZP3r18


Sound on.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4665552


'free at last' -Jerry Falwell Jr.





can you believe his exit package was $10M? Trumpy* surrounds himself only with the best..grandpa pedo oinker.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 29, 2020)

Not a meme but


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Aug 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4667785


LMAO! Seriously, how many fucking flags do you need? Guess he's trying to boost China's GDP. Like all his schwag, I guess they weren't made here. That POS cheapens everything he touches.


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> all star line-up..can't wait! i was gonna say what happened to the Blacks for Trump Guy..?


The shoe polish looked bad on camera


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> The shoe polish looked bad on camera


'where's my black?'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4667554


It actually makes more sense that the ghost of Charles Manson is leading trump.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mytwhyt (Aug 30, 2020)

Trump supporters don't just take a knee, they take both knees..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 30, 2020)

Hidin’ from Biden !!! lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2020)

trump family is moving to new federal quarters soon....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4671153


Well that solves the problem for people who rig up their signs.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2020)

Refuses to wear a mask because it makes her look silly...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4675534


it would be so easy; righteous almost.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4675534


also, +rep standing o


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Refuses to wear a mask because it makes her look silly...
> View attachment 4674755


christ how many cameras does she have that later she'll have to edit before posting?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4675878


they forgot to take their flag with them..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## CikaBika (Sep 7, 2020)

I almost died laughing..


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I almost died laughing..


I will feel bad if it turns out to be some homeless guy they paid to do that. 

If it is another idiot radicalized by online propaganda, I agree.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4675878





CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4675940


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4676743


I was just going to post this one!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4676743


what if..off to the left where Poseiden staff is there's a picture of someone? it has a head, cape and some face on the cape..look at the pic before the shopped in the statute.

even funnier, the Trumpers are so Trumpy in who can create the biggest waves/wakes..they sunk their own shit-flag and all.

also, it's snowing today east of the rockies schuylaar need to get her muckalucks on for coffee creamer damn i should've gone yesterday when they sky was yellow gray and sun a small red ball chunks of ashes everywhere.. i think west is 150 heat wave..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I will feel bad if it turns out to be some homeless guy they paid to do that.
> 
> If it is another idiot radicalized by online propaganda, I agree.


it's against the law to light homeless on fire; see Florida.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4677461View attachment 4677460


This is worse than what Obama did.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4677470


Oh billy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2020)

says it all; the shock no more.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2020)

Joined Tuesday at 2:42 AM

oh great another methposting racist


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 10, 2020)

OG White Chocolate said:


> View attachment 4680014


I'd say the best thing about Republican women is that they make the arrangements and let their men watch in the corner.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't see any "R" anywhere on that woman in above picture for the to claim she is a Republican. Lame attempt to politicize women and flags.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't see any "R" anywhere on that woman in above picture for the to claim she is a Republican. Lame attempt to politicize women and flags.


I’m positive she’s a Democratic.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> I'd say the best thing about Republican women is that they make the arrangements and let their men watch in the corner.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


NORTH Vietnam

meme fail


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> NORTH Vietnam
> 
> meme fail





http://imgur.com/KyEzJvS


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4681559


what kind of t-shirt is that? a gun on it that says 'shoot her'


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4681716


the nursing home clorox squad administering IVs of clorox..hush..now..'no need to panic'...'wipes it out in a minute'.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4682577


then you didn't hear him right..


----------



## pookiepal (Sep 13, 2020)

I've worn this T to the mall, when there still was a mall.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 14, 2020)

Asshole was 20 miles away from me last night and I could smell the maga's. Now after I spend countless weeks/months alone wearing a mask at every place I go this cocksucker comes here and just makes it worse. Only 1-2% of his fucking clown show fans wore a mask.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 14, 2020)

Stupid fucks!


----------



## Moldy (Sep 14, 2020)

More stupid, getting serious now.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2020)

Moldy said:


> More stupid, getting serious now.
> View attachment 4683256


see now that's why everyone gets a trophy- he looks so proud..how could you tell that face otherwise?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2020)

Moldy said:


> More stupid, getting serious now.
> View attachment 4683256


That guy is actually a scout for the St. Louis Cardinals, and they need pitchers. 









Brian Moran Stats | Baseball-Reference.com


2022: 0-0, 54 ERA, 0 SO,Career: 2-0, 7.94 ERA, 17 SO, P, Marlins/BlueJays/... 2019-2022, t:L, born in NY 1988




www.baseball-reference.com


----------



## dzk (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305535628659036162


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2020)

dzk said:


> View attachment 4683813


Oh look, another eleven year old account that suddenly came back to life.

Subtle.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4685093


i just hope he challenges Dotard to do 1 push up at 1st debate.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 16, 2020)

dzk said:


> View attachment 4683813


Dotard


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306975013355089922


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## postickslim (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4690501


I know who they’re voting for as they’re masked up.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4690501


i see a whole lotta mask wearers..


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


he's correct- wait until he finds out by how much..29% and holding.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4689828View attachment 4689825


the meme looks suspiciously like Rickenbacker Causeway on way to South Beach with Miami proper in the background


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 21, 2020)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/redstate-covid-troll-streiff-is-actually-bill-crews-and-he-actually-works-for-dr-anthony-fauci


----------



## Lenin1917 (Sep 22, 2020)

Just your friendly neighborhood communist.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 22, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood communist.


You seem to be more concerned with communism than seems reasonable


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2020)

My favorite sign this election season.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4693711


trump frowns on the browns. they are all rapists and murderers.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4693711


The Russian military have been attacking the Latino community since 2016 hard with Trump's blessing. Is it any wonder that they would be successful in tricking a certain percentage of our fellow citizens into thinking Trump's lies?

It is a shame that Trump's troll army has pushed lies like Democrats kill babies and want to end religion, but it is not surprising that it would stick with some.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> trump frowns on the browns


Hmmm, "The Browns" huh? I never heard Your President say that. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Hmmm, "The Browns" huh? I never heard Your President say that. lol


i did. but he eats a taco salad on cinco de mayo so it's all good


----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The Russian military have been attacking the Latino community since 2016 hard with Trump's blessing. Is it any wonder that they would be successful in tricking a certain percentage of our fellow citizens into thinking Trump's lies?
> 
> It is a shame that Trump's troll army has pushed lies like Democrats kill babies and want to end religion, but it is not surprising that it would stick with some.
> 
> View attachment 4693726


US Cubans don't care for Socialism. Tried it, Hate it, No Thanks.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i did. but he eats a taco salad on cinco de mayo so it's all good


Don't you? or you strictly White bread?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> US Cubans don't care for Socialism. Tried it, Hate it, No Thanks.


Painting any major party in America as 'socialists' is not reality. Neither is 'pro-abortion' or 'anti-religion.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Don't you? or you strictly White bread?


Strictly white bread.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Don't you? or you strictly White bread?


A "taco salad" IS white bread


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Don't you? or you strictly White bread?


taco salad made with white bread? sounds like it would get soggy.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2020)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4693711


I post a pic of a person holding a sign that shows " RUMP", and sure enough the rumps and Haters reply. Lol 
Life is too short to waste it hating on people. Peace.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2020)

RBGene said:


> I post a pic of a person holding a sign that shows " RUMP", and sure enough the rumps and Haters reply. Lol
> Life is too short to waste it hating on people. Peace.



Wow! You're much smarter than you look! 



Unfortunately, you appear to be a moron.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 25, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Wow! You're much smarter than you look!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you appear to be a moron.


nice. Admin. Looking at your pic you cover all those bases. have a good day!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 25, 2020)

RBGene said:


> nice. Admin. Looking at your pic you cover all those bases. have a good day!


memes only, Komrade! 

how do not love teh Man Show t-shirt @potroast is rocking??? one of the funniest shows, would have lovedto be in the audience. probably never translated in Cyrillic though?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.moodysanalytics.com/-/media/article/2020/the-macroeconomic-consequences-trump-vs-biden.pdf


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A "taco salad" IS white bread


Yes. I am.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2020)

How!? I'm a felon.
Did the questionnaire and I was honest lol. Howwwwwww?

GUILTY!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

Internet:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pix-that-make-you-lol-warning-snws.224459/post-15833130


Reality:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2020)

The perfect metaphor for Trump.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The perfect metaphor for Trump.
> View attachment 4701882


imagine eating a filet o fish that has been sitting out for a few hours??


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/10/02/trump-timeline-activities-425041


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4702655
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/10/02/trump-timeline-activities-425041


Trump could have singlehandedly taken out the GOP senate majority before the fucking election! Where is Mitch when ya need him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4702655
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/10/02/trump-timeline-activities-425041


Let's say a half dozen GOP senators are hospitalized and a couple are on ventilators, the democrats just need 2 more senate votes, they already have Collins and Murkowski. That little WH gathering/ super spreader event also had indoor receptions and meetings. Perhaps they also might have had a bad batch of test kits that gave false negatives for a week, the quick tests they were using are questionable. Also imagine trying to shove a swab all the way up Donald's nose daily, an unpleasant thing at best, I doubt he would stand for a proper swabbing and his tests were not properly done.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4702710


Yep, there's a whole lot of schadenfreude going around, what goes around comes around as they say. When you sow your garden with rocks, then when you fall (tripping over a rock), you will land on hard stony ground.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4703363


God struck them down! God bless America!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4703610


Gays need to adopt the name! Remember re contextualize the language, make em proud.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gays need to adopt the name! Remember re contextualize the language, make em proud.


They are


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312618427261960192


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312618427261960192


Yeah boi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They are


How about the copyright and trademark? How about a Broadway musical title? Gay pride, kinda goes with proud boys...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2020)

Aw... they are furious. lol








The Proud Boys Are Furious That Gay Men Have Taken Over #ProudBoys On Twitter


The Proud Boys, a far-right hate group, are enjoying increased attention thanks to President Trump. Gay Twitter users attempted to seize the spotlight from them, much to their dislike.




www.forbes.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aw... they are furious. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proud Boys are having a social hour at The Manhole tonite. 7pm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Proud Boys are having a social hour at The Manhole tonite. 7pm.


Trumper twinks welcome, wear your body armor, but nothing else but a face mask & your MAGA hat of course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Proud Boys are having a social hour at The Manhole tonite. 7pm.


Winner gets a free bottle of Gunn oil, so the Trumpers should like it.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 7, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4706206


The hardest working snowflake in show business.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313853545016422402


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 7, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Proud Boys are having a social hour at The Manhole tonite. 7pm.


It got moved to the Blue Oyster.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2020)

Sold Out.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 8, 2020)

103 more days to poke fun at Trump


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4708271



I'm offended!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4709320
> I'm offended!


Are u a Bar fly ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4709766




SH420


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4715889


I wish she would have asked right then and there if he would release his doctors to tell the public his test positive and negative dates.

I still am not convinced he didn't just con everyone about being sick.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4717943


What did Depp lose?






He knew what he was getting himself into when he dated/married someone decades younger than him.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4706206


a reshoot just like when he went home to the WH..that entrance was done 2x as well.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

This isn't a meme but it made me happy. 









Rush Limbaugh says his lung cancer is terminal


Rush Limbaugh, the conservative talk show radio host, is battling stage 4 lung cancer and said Monday he's had a setback in his prognosis.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This isn't a meme but it made me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are gleefully talking about that on the RIP Rush thread right now!!


----------



## Moldy (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4722793


A classic useful idiot


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4722793


Rudy and Donald are half senile psychopaths who are both brain damaged, what could go wrong? Donald is a moron and Rudy is a drunk, the dynamic duo, one step ahead of the law.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4722793


If borat did that to Rudy imagine what someone trained could get him to do


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> If borat did that to Rudy imagine what someone trained could get him to do


seems like liquor and chicks and you could get Rudy to do anything. lol


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> If borat did that to Rudy imagine what someone trained could get him to do


Oh don't kid yourself. Sacha knows exactly what he's doing


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2020)

This is why I am so happy I didn't try to go to DC. There is no way I wouldn't have gotten compromised.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> seems like liquor and chicks and you could get Rudy to do anything. lol


He sure does like a good scotch


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 24, 2020)

Head douche of the Senate looks slightly ill or satan is just taking over his body.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 25, 2020)

Just when you thought Trump couldn't sink any lower, he resorts to using a fake Melania.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Just when you thought Trump couldn't sink any lower, he resorts to using a fake Melania.
> View attachment 4724586


She’s probably putting out more than Melania is.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Just when you thought Trump couldn't sink any lower, he resorts to using a fake Melania.
> View attachment 4724586




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320289659570786310


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 25, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Head douche of the Senate looks slightly ill or satan is just taking over his body.
> View attachment 4723907


No. Satan took over his body decades ago. Maybe he is leaving it now, and it's withering away to an empty suit.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That tired meme is in this thread at least 20 times.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> View attachment 4725118




You do know that Trump has actual legal charges pressed against him for raping a young girl with Epstein right?

Not just a couple cherry picked weirdo looking pictures of random press events that Biden has done what 10's of thousands of times, but actual charges filed.

How many peso friends also have been caught up around Trump?


And there is the fact that the Trump's worked with the Russian military to attack our democracy.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 26, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> View attachment 4725118


Welcome new sock puppet. What was the name of your account that got banned?


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Kinda the wrong expression though. Why would ANYBODY be surprised by this?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Kinda the wrong expression though. Why would ANYBODY be surprised by this?


Wasn't the tax cuts suppose to bring an abundance of good-paying American jobs from the trickle-down effect?


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wasn't the tax cuts suppose to bring an abundance of good-paying American jobs from the trickle-down effect?


It was nearly 40 years ago when Reagan started it.

We're still waiting.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It was nearly 40 years ago when Reagan started it.
> 
> We're still waiting.


See, you just have to wait a little longer. I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 26, 2020)

That's why George H.W. Bush called it "Voodoo Economics".


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4722793


his own daughter came out against him and his insanity.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Just when you thought Trump couldn't sink any lower, he resorts to using a fake Melania.
> View attachment 4724586


smile is not the same; needs more filler for her lips; nose tip is too long + she gets on the plane and disappears; she never turns around to wave.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/religion/2020/10/26/trump-christian-nationalism-patriot-church/


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4725803https://www.washingtonpost.com/religion/2020/10/26/trump-christian-nationalism-patriot-church/


no masks?..let them do what they want; keep trumper businesses open; let them knock themselves out and when it comes down to it? most business aren't trumpers therefore they'll have to do without until we're ready to open..guess they'll understand someday in the near future.

toothless, hillbillies refuse to heed the warning and now?:









Local Coronavirus Numbers Are On The Rise In El Paso County


At 217 cases per 100,000, El Paso County is at more than double the number of incidents it should be at this level of openness.




patch.com





these are the people on governor call that asks Polis to 'opt out'- which he promptly said 'no'..see? this is why the governor wouldn't let you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 27, 2020)

22elar said:


> View attachment 4726077







https://www.courthousenews.com/rape-allegations-refiled-against-trump/


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320945242355347457


----------



## 22elar (Oct 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.courthousenews.com/rape-allegations-refiled-against-trump/View attachment 4726301
> View attachment 4726300
> 
> 
> ...


Nice "meme onlys" you posted there.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 27, 2020)

22elar said:


> Nice "meme onlys" you posted there.
> View attachment 4726399


----------



## Moldy (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4725803https://www.washingtonpost.com/religion/2020/10/26/trump-christian-nationalism-patriot-church/


This is one of the reasons we're totally doomed.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 27, 2020)

22elar said:


> Nice "meme onlys" you posted there.
> View attachment 4726399


And it started in earnest in 1963.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Oct 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321578476659339264


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4728383


It would be nice to see him on TV in court wearing an orange jumpsuit with a close prison hair crop. Such an image would do much to break the spell over many and lift the scales from the eyes of others. Image is everything to some, substance not so much.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321578476659339264


People forget he WORKS for us.
Donald J. Trump, you are fired.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It was nearly 40 years ago when Reagan started it.
> 
> We're still waiting.


Reagan was the beginning of the middle class decline in America. 

Don't worry, we can trust corporations and the top 1% to take care of us. 

They always do the right thing...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> People forget he WORKS for us.
> Donald J. Trump, you are fired.


Not my President 
I vote American


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/10/29/trump-democracy-abnormal-ratings/


----------



## srh88 (Oct 29, 2020)

These Melania doubles are getting out of hand


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> These Melania doubles are getting out of hand View attachment 4728889


Hard to decide which one of them has more shit on their face


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 1, 2020)

.


----------



## buttar (Nov 1, 2020)

bearkat42 said:


>


Democrats used to be good at this shit


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2020)

buttar said:


> Democrats used to be good at this shit


Democrats - who were "conservatives" at that time.

Did you just learn a tidbit of history from your white nationalist web sites? 
They won't tell you the part that makes them look bad...


----------



## Sativied (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4725803https://www.washingtonpost.com/religion/2020/10/26/trump-christian-nationalism-patriot-church/








German Faith Movement - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>




50 years or so sure. But 100 years is just trolling.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4731810
> 
> 50 years or so sure. But 100 years is just trolling.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


True. Let's not forget though the "spreading democracy" bullshit was the marketing slogan used to justify, to the American people, the cost in money and blood to acquire resources and markets for US corporate interests. After 47, the CIA became the action arm of that strategy.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4731810
> 
> 50 years or so sure. But 100 years is just trolling.


Actually it's over a100 years.





__





Foreign interventions by the United States - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Actually it's over a100 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My computer won't let me access that link. 



I am sure there have been wars we got sucked into because it started to screw with our nation's trade allies throughout the last 100+years, but I am saying it wasn't us acting like 'cops'. 

Information sucked back then to the public, but I sure as shit wouldn't have preferred whatever you all were doing prior to WW1 spreading. 

All the colony shit was something we said no thank you to, and when it went tits up, is when we ended up getting involved.

Feel free to school me on this, because I was a crap student back in the days I had history classes, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Democracy doesn't always work out. 
Palestinians in Gaza voted for Hamas. 

And now voting is banned -- by Hamas. 

Go figure...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2020)

buttar said:


> Democrats used to be good at this shit


Then they "Dixie Democrats" left the Democratic Party and joined the Republican Party where they remain a fixture of that base today
Teabaggers/freedom caucus

Facts are stubborn things


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 2, 2020)

and now, for some comedic distraction


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 2, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4730798


That took me a while to get there too. Lol


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That took me a while to get there too. Lol


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 3, 2020)

Philly voters in line .....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


86 45 on 11/03/2020

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4728262


the damning documents that are not on any hard drive or memory stick- there was just one copy in this whole world.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


+rep standing ovation..a coincidence it ended in 1980...i was 18 in 1978, had my own car, apartment, two credit cards- did i mention i was 18?- all on $250 weekly as assistant fresh out of high school for CPA firm. They also gave me benefits..Blue Cross Blue Shield 80/20 $500 deductible.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the damning documents that are not on any hard drive or memory stick- there was just one copy in this whole world.


a day or so tucker said on air that he was letting hunter off the hook. lol. 

are fox viewers really that stupid? or just gullible? or both??


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4732606


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> a day or so tucker said on air that he was letting hunter off the hook. lol.
> 
> are fox viewers really that stupid? or just gullible? or both??


There is only one way we are going to be rid of this person.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 4, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Philly voters in line .....


----------



## Moldy (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4733890


fuckin A right Gritty!!! the Flyers mascot has definitely grown on me since his inception. check this out @srh88


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Sativied (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4734554


Put it up in no time as well


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4734674


if you lose to the worst candidate, don't you become the worst?? IQ78.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> fuckin A right Gritty!!! the Flyers mascot has definitely grown on me since his inception. check this out @srh88











Commentators call on Republicans to surround Philly. Philly social media responds: You’ve obviously never met us


"Philly out here like 'Hold my cheesesteak.'"




www.inquirer.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4734554


which is the non-scalable?

you know what's shitty about this is it's the 'peoples house' and look at what he's done to it.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> which is the non-scalable?
> 
> you know what's shitty about this is it's the 'peoples house' and look at what he's done to it.


And he ain't done yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> which is the non-scalable?
> 
> you know what's shitty about this is it's the 'peoples house' and look at what he's done to it.


i want to make a meme of an eviction notice with dotard and moronia trump as the occupants, 1600 penn ave , etc. date to leave by: 1/2021


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i want to make a meme of an eviction notice with dotard and moronia trump as the occupants, 1600 penn ave , etc. date to leave by: 1/2021


don't forget to post it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> don't forget to post it.


of course. 

adios cory gardner. did you see that psycho biotch Boebert won?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 6, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> of course.
> 
> adios cory gardner. did you see that psycho biotch Boebert won?


i don't know who that is what seat so i can look; i voted straight dem and checked the judges and read amendments. i haven't seen a gardner ad in 6 weeks

i believe Hickenlooper cares about CO and is endorsed by Polis..the person who made sure we weren't on the street and without supplies. Polis went to work and I hope everyone remembers this.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't know who that is what seat so i can look; i voted straight dem and checked the judges and read amendments. i haven't seen a gardner ad in 6 weeks
> 
> i believe Hickenlooper cares about CO and is endorsed by Polis..the person who made sure we weren't on the street and without supplies. Polis went to work and I hope everyone remembers this.


she ran out west for a House seat against diane bush. she's a gun totin, restaurant ownin, promised to her 4 sons that they won't be socialists, etc. trump ass sucker. doesn't believe in masks or vaccines. a reall GOP poster gal.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


No Joke, I read something too about how China is using this election as some kind of look how bad it is to have democracy like we have in America example. But for real, we are proving how important it is to be able to have fair elections so that would be dictators like Trump are able to get the boot.

This election result is the reason why Comey and Obama did not charge a political candidate for president in 2016 a couple months before the election when Trump exposed the scam he had with Russia to the world, they didn't want to set America up for Trump crying foul.

The laws and democracy were more important to them and they are being proved right for putting the trust in the American people.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 6, 2020)

source


----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4735548


They did say they don’t believe in numbers


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Sativied said:


> They did say they don’t believe in numbers




SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 7, 2020)

Sativied said:


> They did say they don’t believe in numbers


They sure fucking loved them in 2016!


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 7, 2020)

Perfect timing.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4697929
> 
> View attachment 4697923View attachment 4697924
> View attachment 4697925View attachment 4697927
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 7, 2020)

A pix of two more reasons to like who's going to be living in the WH.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 8, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> fuckin A right Gritty!!! the Flyers mascot has definitely grown on me since his inception. check this out @srh88


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4736997


Gritty has already became a Philly icon. Whoever fucks with gritty might get a battery chucked ay them


----------



## Marla 420 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ha, I feel for her.


----------



## Marla 420 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Marla 420 (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't know why but this makes me laugh ha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2020)

Dr. Covidiot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2020)

hat not yet on sale, makes a great Xmas present!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2020)

Marla 420 said:


> I don't know why but this makes me laugh ha.


Clueless


----------



## 7CardBud (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

7CardBud said:


> View attachment 4738059


Votes, not guns wins this fight, hearts and minds, not bullets and body armor, spend the money on a donation. I hear Stacy Abrahams is looking for cash in Georgia.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> No Joke, I read something too about how China is using this election as some kind of look how bad it is to have democracy like we have in America example. But for real, we are proving how important it is to be able to have fair elections so that would be dictators like Trump are able to get the boot.
> 
> *This election result is the reason why Comey and Obama did not charge a political candidate for president in 2016 a couple months before the election when Trump exposed the scam he had with Russia to the world, they didn't want to set America up for Trump crying foul.*
> 
> ...


disagree..bookmarked.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> disagree.


What do you disagree with?

I could see something technically wrong with my jumping the gun on the charges on Trump in 2016 since the investigation wasn't over and they couldn't prove for a fact that Trump was working with the Russians at the time. If not that I am curious what you mean.



schuylaar said:


> .bookmarked.


lol ok?

I am not your enemy.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What do you disagree with?
> 
> I could see something technically wrong with my jumping the gun on the charges on Trump in 2016 since the investigation wasn't over and they couldn't prove for a fact that Trump was working with the Russians at the time. If not that I am curious what you mean.
> 
> ...


this is just a friendly debate..why would you think it wasn't? what did i say that led to believe something else?

bookmarked so i could finish my thought when i came back from the doctors? <shrug>

Q: first, which election do you refer to in 'the election result is the reason Comey and Obama..'?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## RBGene (Nov 9, 2020)

'You are going to be chain in your own yard', bad dawg!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4737096


CBT all the way lol


----------



## Marla 420 (Nov 10, 2020)

This Meme is My FAVVVVVVV Haha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2020)

Not a meme but appropriate for the election 
Can you say Hypocrite


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4740464


can you enlarge it?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2020)

Insert puppet joke.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4741314


can you enlarge it?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> can you enlarge it?


I am not sure, on my screen it is full size. When I selected it I could enlarge it from there, but then it is bigger than the window.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/secret-service-coronavirus-outbreak/2020/11/13/610eebcc-2539-11eb-8672-c281c7a2c96e_story.html


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4741314


What about today and the big million MAGAT march on DC? Where is half of America?


----------



## Moldy (Nov 14, 2020)

Yuge, biggest ebver!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4743921


Should have Mitch driving and Lindsey on the passenger side, a great metaphor for the current situation. We are suppose to sit around and wait for this idiot to accept reality? That's for republicans and other such idiots and slaves, patriots are moving on and he will move whether he wants to or not. If he doesn't start hauling ass on the transition, Pelosi will impeach him as a menace to public health and add Stormy Daniels as insurance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4744112


And working on her degree... Not her back!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Nov 17, 2020)

And they'll be treated so well!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4746860


not chunky 

just sayin'


----------



## Moldy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 20, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/murphy-trump-biden-transition-/2020/11/20/93c42044-29d2-11eb-92b7-6ef17b3fe3b4_story.html


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 20, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4747796


Implies more than warranted perhaps


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 21, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4747796


Immediately banned for 30 days on Fakebook for this one. I do mean immediate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Immediately banned for 30 days on Fakebook for this one. I do mean immediate.


Wait a year and you will be able to post anything about Trump, nothing is more humiliating than the truth to him and the truth will do just fine. Bet he's pleading in front of a judge as individual #1 in a month of losing power, as soon as the judge lays eyes on him they will slap a gag order on him, a week later he will be in jail for violating it.

Mitch and the republicans on the hill will have a prayer meeting and secretly pray he stays in jail muzzled, no one rides the wild elephant until Donald is gone and silenced. You never hear a peep from all those once famous criminals now in supermax's, it's a blackhole and a rubber room for Donald 23/7. He has no idea how hard solitary is gonna be for him, no club fed for Donald, he has national security secrets and a large following of heavily armed terrorists, so a supermax fits the bill.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2020)

one person and one person only could have this mask profile.



@Chunky Stool


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4747796


i'd love this tshirt.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 22, 2020)

https://apnews.com/article/election-2020-donald-trump-pennsylvania-elections-talk-radio-433b6efe72720d8648221f405c2111f9


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4749191


remove educational system and replace with family unit..some people think they woke and wear ugly shirts that teen emo's wear.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4749685


is that really true? money laundering 101 if so.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> is that really true? money laundering 101 if so.


There have been a ton of books, nobody cared if they were cleaning out Russia after the fall of communism, Donald was a carper bagger. All the transactions are archived, thanks to the war on drugs and it is those tools put in place for drugs and terrorism, that will give a pretty complete picture of the money angle, for the past 20 years, perhaps 30 years, after 911 monitoring intensified.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 23, 2020)

The ice is thawing and melting. We simply need to wait him out and keep him from wrecking the ship of state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4750207
> 
> The ice is thawing and melting. We simply need to wait him out and keep him from wrecking the ship of state.


They usually roll over at some point, turn turtle and start falling apart, big chucks come crashing off. Much is hidden below the surface and when they roll over you can see where they scrapped along the bottom, the dirt and such...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They usually roll over at some point, turn turtle and start falling apart, big chucks come crashing off. Much is hidden below the surface and when they roll over you can see where they scrapped along the bottom, the dirt and such...


Probably find a mushroom shaped penis covered in mud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Probably find a mushroom shaped penis covered in mud.


They do leave marks along the bottom.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2020)

Are these 2 related ?lmao


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2020)

https://apnews.com/article/election-2020-joe-biden-donald-trump-georgia-elections-412fde2947cbb1ee23ce37b9bc4660ef


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4751083


he uses the North Portico at the WH and never goes to the Capitol Building doubt he can even see it. but pretty funny none the less.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2020)

AF1 = the next thing 

Umbrella = The American People


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2020)

and you think you hated Hillary?..may i introduce to you the new rosebud of religulous abstinence..her nose often in the air it seems like she smells something others don't..where's Randy Rainbow?





why did she spread her fingers?..you know what *that* looks like..what is that weird tattoo on her ring finger? it looks Satanic. 

Clarence Thomas is the house-boy to Amy Coney Barrett's Mistress of the Plantation tilted head of power.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4753805


When she gets out of the White House she is going to be somebody’s bitch, maybe Putin’s .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When she gets out of the White House she is going to be somebody’s bitch, maybe Putin’s .


Vlad has got trouble enough, I'm betting on Rupert Murdoch, he's got one foot in the grave and might be ready for a new trophy wife.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad has got trouble enough, I'm betting on Rupert Murdoch, he's got one foot in the grave and might be ready for a new trophy wife.


Are you stoned ? That doesn’t make any sense at all. That’s ridiculous ! What the hell are you talking about. ?what kind of a wack job are you? That’s not even a fair trade .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad has got trouble enough, I'm betting on Rupert Murdoch, he's got one foot in the grave and might be ready for a new trophy wife.


And Jerry Hall is 20 years older then Melania and still looks better than Melania. She was married to Mick Jagger and engaged to Brian Ferry. She is super cool. Melania could never be that cool even in 10 life times. Who did Melania ever hang out with that was cool?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And Jerry Hall is 20 years older then Melania and still looks better than Melania. She was married to Mick Jagger and engaged to Brian Ferry. She is super cool. Melania could never be that cool even in 10 life times. Who did Melania ever hang out with that was cool?


Rupert is a psycho remember and Jerry could be getting long on the tooth! She might opt for an eastern European dictator, but that would be marrying down. Jackie did marry Onassis!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 27, 2020)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 29, 2020)

Writing a book for cash, revenge, or both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4755611


Donald likes Russians, I say ya hire this Russian to bitch slap him back to reality, in case Batman is unavailable, or has contract issues. I figure ya could get this guy cheap and fly him over for the job, if he can't bitch slap some sense into Donald nobody can, the guy is a pro...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald likes Russians, I say ya hire this Russian to bitch slap him back to reality, in case Batman is unavailable, or has contract issues. I figure ya could get this guy cheap and fly him over for the job, if he can't bitch slap some sense into Donald nobody can, the guy is a pro...


I tried Putin. He said, “Я ненавижу искать свою анальную пробку, когда спит моя милая медоносная пчела,” whatever that means.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I tried Putin. He said, “Я ненавижу искать свою анальную пробку, когда спит моя милая медоносная пчела,” whatever that means.


Your sex life is your own business, here in Canada it's any act between consenting adults!

This guy could make the asshole sleep for sure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## anomalii (Dec 1, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I tried Putin. He said, “*Я ненавижу искать свою анальную пробку, когда спит моя милая медоносная пчела,*” whatever that means.


“BESURETODRINKYOUROVALTINE”


----------



## Sativied (Dec 1, 2020)

I raise all the above with:


----------



## Moldy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Oy Mates!
@Lucky Luke









Curious koala sneaks into Australian home and climbs Christmas tree | CNN
 

Picture a Christmas tree and you'll probably think of baubles, tinsel and fairy lights, but one Australian woman came home to find an unusual adornment: A koala.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4753805


meh..everyone's already seen her coochie.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> meh..everyone's already seen her coochie.


for Donnie Dotard, probably like sticking a pencil in a coffee can.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald likes Russians, I say ya hire this Russian to bitch slap him back to reality, in case Batman is unavailable, or has contract issues. I figure ya could get this guy cheap and fly him over for the job, if he can't bitch slap some sense into Donald nobody can, the guy is a pro...


damn! what people do for fun..that one guy with blue on in the beginning was hitting people way past cheek into ear area; really just tried to take the guys head off and almost did.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> for Donnie Dotard, probably like sticking a pencil in a coffee can.


meh sloppy seconds- Putin already had her.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 7, 2020)

They say a picture is worth 1000 words. To me, this one is worth one above all others: COWARD.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2020)

https://apnews.com/article/public-health-england-immunizations-coronavirus-pandemic-london-719288c35d8ef8815b56b1c9c5fff24c


https://apnews.com/article/joe-biden-donald-trump-michael-pence-coronavirus-pandemic-bb5cb23e49aa72ba9cf11b80f1c40b05


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Dec 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336467842481479681


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2020)

Moldy said:


>


----------



## Moldy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## anomalii (Dec 12, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4765614


I heard Proctology Monthly is going to put tRump on their cover for Asshole of the Year


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337502815464263681


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Dec 13, 2020)

Known traitor calling for civil wars and shit.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4765141


The woman on the left wants to uphold the constitutional rights, that you still have, to be gun toting arseholes who believe some Bronze Age story about a sky daddy and his messenger and mumma.
The woman on the right wants to uphold the scriptural law that exist in shariah judiciarys because of some Iron Age writings about a sky daddy and his messenger.
Gunz 
God
Bs


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2020)

zeddd said:


> The woman on the left wants to uphold the constitutional rights


LOL good one


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL good one


I know atheism sucks, takes the fun out of all the skydaddy stories and renders them the same.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I know atheism sucks, takes the fun out of all the skydaddy stories and renders them the same.


the right in our country does not stand for constitutional rights in any way. they just want fascism.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> the right in our country does not stand for constitutional rights in any way. they just want fascism.


Yes they want fascism but they don’t see it that way. They see inalienable rights to own military grade assault weapons because the law allows it. If I posted a photo of myself in my country holding an assault weapon I would be looking a 15 years in jail.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4767569View attachment 4767570


The only reason the Amish avoided disaster is that they live in cloistered communities that are surrounded by people who are immunized against a wide variety of diseases. Also the public health system protects them, like with emergency covid vaccination programs. Most people today know nothing of the horrors of the many childhood diseases that killed millions of infants, toddlers and children a hundred years ago. There were a host of killers that people know nothing about and now feel safe enough to believe and spread bullshit that continues to kill people and especially children. It might be different if the antivaccers had any evidence at all, any, but they continue to murder people like Trump did with covid.

It makes the presumption that doctors and scientists are maliciously lying to you with no evidence of such. I have no problem calling the likes of Trump liars to their faces, but would never do so to a person of honor and integrity, even behind their backs. People need to start having and living by values, it helps deal with the malicious disinformation we are inundated with. Antivaccers are fear driven, ignorant child murders, that's all they are, nothing more.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only reason the Amish avoided disaster is that they live in cloistered communities that are surrounded by people who are immunized against a wide variety of diseases. Also the public health system protects them, like with emergency covid vaccination programs. Most people today know nothing of the horrors of the many childhood diseases that killed millions of infants, toddlers and children a hundred years ago. There were a host of killers that people know nothing about and now feel safe enough to believe and spread bullshit that continues to kill people and especially children. It might be different if the antivaccers had any evidence at all, any, but they continue to murder people like Trump did with covid.
> 
> It makes the presumption that doctors and scientists are maliciously lying to you with no evidence of such. I have no problem calling the likes of Trump liars to their faces, but would never do so to a person of honor and integrity, even behind their backs. People need to start having and living by values, it helps deal with the malicious disinformation we are inundated with. Antivaccers are fear driven, ignorant child murders, that's all they are, nothing more.


You are so fucking stupid, why do bother offering your opinion, mr binary, mr boomer


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only reason the Amish avoided disaster is that they live in cloistered communities that are surrounded by people who are immunized against a wide variety of diseases. Also the public health system protects them, like with emergency covid vaccination programs. Most people today know nothing of the horrors of the many childhood diseases that killed millions of infants, toddlers and children a hundred years ago. There were a host of killers that people know nothing about and now feel safe enough to believe and spread bullshit that continues to kill people and especially children. It might be different if the antivaccers had any evidence at all, any, but they continue to murder people like Trump did with covid.
> 
> It makes the presumption that doctors and scientists are maliciously lying to you with no evidence of such. I have no problem calling the likes of Trump liars to their faces, but would never do so to a person of honor and integrity, even behind their backs. People need to start having and living by values, it helps deal with the malicious disinformation we are inundated with. Antivaccers are fear driven, ignorant child murders, that's all they are, nothing more.


I respect your opinion but without a meme to back it up it really doesn’t belong here...
The polio vaccine is about the only necessary one in my opinion...measles mumps rubella what a waste of money..
So I will provide one for you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I respect your opinion but without a meme to back it up it really doesn’t belong here...
> The polio vaccine is about the only necessary one in my opinion...measles mumps rubella what a waste of money..
> So I will provide one for youView attachment 4767633


I'll counter bullshit where ever I find it. Your kid can't bring peanut butter because it can kill other children. It's a great opportunity to teach your kids the value of putting others first, like heroes and patriots do, a good opportunity to show them you care about others, a chance to share your values, provided you have any.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll counter bullshit where ever I find it. Your kid can't bring peanut butter because it can kill other children. It's a great opportunity to teach your kids the value of putting others first, like heroes and patriots do, a good opportunity to show them you care about others, a chance to share your values, provided you have any.








PDF Books Contagion Myth Free Online [EPUB and Mobi]


Download Contagion Myth full book in PDF, EPUB, and Mobi Format, get it for read on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Contagion Myth full free pdf books



booksofdirectory.com





Give this a read and tell me what you think


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Do you cull weak plants? Mutants? Ect?? You can also slip and fall on ice and crack your head open and die it doesn’t mean you should stop walking outside does it?


You wanna be culled? How about your kids? People are not plants and technology changed human evolutionary parameters. Human evolutionary pressure still exists with in communities of humans, not among them. Being mentally unfit often leads to reduce breeding opportunities for males, humans constantly compete for social statues. Trump voters feel that they are on the losing end of social statues at a minimum, you have to be able to feed your children. Thanks to Trump there are miles long breadlines all over America


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Do you cull weak plants? Mutants? Ect?? You can also slip and fall on ice and crack your head open and die it doesn’t mean you should stop walking outside does it?




We have brains and can be far more productive than any nazi bullshit logic assumes.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You wanna be culled? How about your kids? People are not plants and technology changed human evolutionary parameters. Human evolutionary pressure still exists with in communities of humans, not among them. Being mentally unfit often leads to reduce breeding opportunities for males, humans constantly compete for social statues. Trump voters feel that they are on the losing end of social statues at a minimum, you have to be able to feed your children. Thanks to Trump there are miles long breadlines all over America


I agree but I have to live in a world where my 2 twin aunts were part of the .01 % that have mental retardation due to being vaccinated... state facilities ect ... there is so much more to this but the short answer is yes I am ok with myself or my children being culled from diseases before we make generations of poor genetics...


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You wanna be culled? How about your kids? People are not plants and technology changed human evolutionary parameters. Human evolutionary pressure still exists with in communities of humans, not among them. Being mentally unfit often leads to reduce breeding opportunities for males, humans constantly compete for social statues. Trump voters feel that they are on the losing end of social statues at a minimum, you have to be able to feed your children. Thanks to Trump there are miles long breadlines all over America


I actually agree with your part about trump well said ... but as far as vaccines polio is a worthy one but you can keep the others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> as far as vaccines


no one fucking cares loser


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> PDF Books Contagion Myth Free Online [EPUB and Mobi]
> 
> 
> Download Contagion Myth full book in PDF, EPUB, and Mobi Format, get it for read on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Contagion Myth full free pdf books
> ...


The Contagion Myth: Why Viruses (including "Coronavirus") Are Not the Cause of Disease by Thomas S. Cowan MD, Sally Fallon Morell, Hardcover | Barnes & Noble® (barnesandnoble.com) 

_"For readers of Plague of Corruption, Thomas S. Cowan, MD, and Sally Fallon Morell ask the question: are there really such things as "viruses"? *Or are electro smog, toxic living conditions, and 5G actually to blame for COVID-19*?"_

I'll wait for the peer reviews, I doubt if they will bother though, but should. The germ theory of contagious disease is very old and very well established. Ever have an antibiotic? Wanna try it without one the next time you get a serious infection? How about if you get covid, wanna refuse antibody therapy or demand to see a homeopathic doctor?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> yes I am ok with myself or my children being culled from diseases before we make generations of poor genetics...


Jesus!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks to all the people that contributed to this thread. I just spent an hour sending the memes to a my buddy in Cali (yes he’s a Trumper). I damn near peed myself with everyone sent lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2020)

https://apnews.com/article/brazil-rio-de-janeiro-misinformation-coronavirus-pandemic-latin-america-ba4a7dbd4b57a53a6c4748aeb94b9bde


----------



## Moldy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4768178


Put the heat on them and humiliate them in public, make them dance for their oaths and seats. Pay particular attention to those from the battleground states who disputed their own elections and tried to disenfranchise their own voters, those should have much more trouble sitting in their red hot seats. Demand an apology to the American people of all of them before the oath is administered, sedition is an illegal act and unethical for a politician to even think of, much less sign his name to. Tell them they have no character and this act of cowardice proved it and them unworthy of the trust of the people. I'd make a fucking spectacle out of it, nothing sells like drama and it would be dramatic indeed, historic in fact.

Perhaps try the works of them in the house using inherent powers and then after the trial only those who tried to disenfranchise their own voters and who disputed their own elections would not be allowed to sit. Make the republicans "negotiate" for their seats, they did say they did not win them legitimately, they were on the same ballot as Trump.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I agree but I have to live in a world where my 2 twin aunts were part of the .01 % that have mental retardation due to being vaccinated... state facilities ect ... there is so much more to this but the short answer is *yes I am ok with myself or my children being culled from diseases before we make generations of poor genetics...*


Why stop with vaccines? 

You should cull your children for:

Poor eyesight
Bad teeth
ADD
Asthma
Food allergies
Drug allergies
Colic 
Picky eaters
Physically uncoordinated (can't dance)
Average intelligence
Tone deaf
. . .
Holy fucking shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why stop with vaccines?
> 
> You should cull your children for:
> 
> ...


I was so pissed about an ignorant moron murdering his own children over pure bullshit I was reduce to a single word.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2020)

Ok. Enough of the crazy nazi shit. Memes only people. The instructions are in the fucking title.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Dec 16, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4765141


the hat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4768894


They are afraid of intelligence in general.

That's why they say colleges are turning our children into liberals, when in fact, colleges are making our children smarter.

Knowledge is good, yes?

I suppose it depends on your perspective.

For people who believe in talking snakes, easy access to facts has crushed their ideology.

That's why science & technology are now bad.

Gotta love the talking snake people...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4770723


dude next to her is full-on face down crying like a baby.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> dude next to her is full-on face down crying like a baby.


I wonder which one of trump’s loses made them cry?


----------



## Moldy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## CC Silverback (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Dec 19, 2020)

China did the hacking, not Vlad!! Fake news the traitor spouts!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2020)

anomalii said:


> I heard Proctology Monthly is going to put tRump on their cover for Asshole of the Year


they'll be a hand on each shoulder as little Putin peers around his fat ass.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341917177474146305


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 24, 2020)

Not a meme. Pure truth:


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2020)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-fraud-claims-aimed-in-part-at-keeping-trump-base-loyal.1036994/post-16023935


----------



## Moldy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4780210


save his legacy? he's a loser, that's his legacy. and a sore one at that.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> save his legacy? he's a loser, that's his legacy. and a sore one at that.


The Post is begging Trump to keep the con going. He's blowing it by pushing a fake story too hard.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4780210


I guess Putin just pulled his endorsement.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 29, 2020)

https://apnews.com/article/only-on-ap-indonesia-forests-immigration-financial-markets-83b01f2789e9489569960da63b2741c4


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 6, 2021)

Truth be told, McConnell doesn't care. He got done what he wanted to get done. That's why he's telling everybody to let it go now.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Truth be told, McConnell doesn't care. He got done what he wanted to get done. That's why he's telling everybody to let it go now.


And its not going to win.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 6, 2021)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy independence day
> 
> View attachment 3724013


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4788753


Nope lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347167242941849601


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4789210


Funny but the rioters are way too skinny and the cops are putting up too much of a fight.

Edit: Rioter got spellchecked as writers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4790183


whole family of shit weasels as Mr Lahey would say.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> whole family of shit weasels as Mr Lahey would say.


Yep, and the shit winds are blowing. 

RIP John Dunsworth.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> RIP John Dunsworth.


this short clip always makes me smile. 
RIP Neil


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> this short clip always makes me smile.
> RIP Neil


That was a great episode. Ricky asking him to play “I Like to Rock”. It’s a song from another Canadian band called “April Wine’, if you didn’t know. Classic. Lol.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That was a great episode. Ricky asking him to play “I Like to Rock”. It’s a song from another Canadian band called “April Wine’, if you didn’t know. Classic. Lol.


i didn't know about that. but i love Sign of the Gypsy Queen. lol.


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 8, 2021)

Made this today to spam all over my facebook


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i didn't know about that. but i love Sign of the Gypsy Queen. lol.


My first concert was an April Wine concert...... a couple million years ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My first concert was an April Wine concert...... a couple million years ago.


one of my college suite mates had a few of their albums. they had a lot of good songs. to be honest, i didn't know they wrre canadian though!

my first was Rush. Power Windows.


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 8, 2021)

Made another meme for gamers


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4791900


yikes!!! that's like when the bar turns the lights on at closing time. she fugly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4791900



Stinky sucks the life out of those around him, kinda like a vampire.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348786505003708419


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> You're apparently unable to think for yourself, just another parrot afraid of his own shadow...you're such a joke


You live in your moms basement huh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Oh Christ I didn't know this one of those damn Democrat channels... what's with you freaks?


oh great, another god-fearing russian troll. yippee!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


you don't die from cancer in 1 day. 
y


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You live in your moms basement huh?


mommy probably gives him spongebaths.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


Lol you funny. I hope we can talk rolli into letting us keep you around.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you don't die from cancer in 1 day.
> y


Super cancer


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Super cancer


super cancer spreader.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


Already had cancer. I beat it. So enjoy your mothers basement and leave the rest of us out of your miserable life.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Oh Christ I didn't know this one of those damn Democrat channels... what's with you freaks?


We are not fans of rioting seditionists hoping to get Dear Leader to be our king?


otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


That wasn't very nice.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


Thanks and back at your loved ones


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## 1212ham (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> So what's your point?


What's *your *point? You just questioned someone that hasn't been here since 2016.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> Hope you get cancer and die today.


Wow 3 posts all right here. So glad to have you here at WeHateTrumpandSmokeWeed.com

Is Trump paying these losers or they working for free?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

You must padawankers dumber brother.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> You're a homosexual aren't you...


hey, I see you objected to a cartoon that laughs at Trump.

So, which is worse. That cartoon or a crowd attacking, breaking into and sacking the Capitol building after Trump urged them to do so?


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 13, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> You're a homosexual aren't you...


Why do you ask? You cruising for a piece of ass?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 13, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> It was a fucking building what about the other Citys? Portland Kenosha Los Angeles New York ? What?


I think most people are concerned about the maga terrorist's ability to turn on their own, they injured 60 police officers, beating one to death with a fire extinguisher, another lost an eye. These are sick people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> It was a fucking building what about the other Citys? Portland Kenosha Los Angeles New York ? What?




https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15681223

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15690952

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15693416

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15701963

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15712583


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2021)

Must be tough to be mentally ill.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)

I guess we’ll have to deal with more if this shit since the inbreds lost their social media platforms.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 13, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> I've seen you and I wouldn't let my dog suck your dick, especially after what that last guy said about you oh, so you need to get away from there quick


Huh?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2021)

15 year old mentality is so Trumpian 
Careful or he might call ya childish names


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 13, 2021)

otherthanrotterdam said:


> I've seen you and I wouldn't let my dog suck your dick, especially after what that last guy said about you oh, so you need to get away from there quick


You said that to yourself. 

Idiot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> 15 year old mentality is so Trumpian
> Careful or he might call ya childish names


Trump has emboldened the stupid.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Trump has emboldened the stupid.


And then Trump and the Russian government militarized it in our nation.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 13, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Trump has emboldened the stupid.


"I love the uneducated!" - Donald J. Trump on the campaign trail 2016.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pirate Bay Founder Thinks Parler’s Inability to Stay Online Is ‘Embarrassing’


Peter Sunde Kolmisoppi calls Parler’s face plant in the wake of its deplatforming 'embarrassing,' driven by 'egotism.'




www.vice.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349681857034657794


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Justin-case (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4795832


Earth, wind and fired


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4795832


The (maga) Cult


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

SH420


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349829956579127298


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4798152


Now he has to put it to use.

SH420


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4798315


Maybe with all the people he's gonna put on the no fly list, he should open his own bus line. No need to check your rifle, but no sniping at the other traffic now!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)

I need like 10 of these




__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 18, 2021)

View attachment white trash cancer.jpg


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350555062741958658


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351740021829677056


----------



## Moldy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2021)

Accurate


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4802929


No hat? I saw him all bundled up and that bare head tells me it was an act. But that's OK. Plenty of room for indulging an old man who is feeling a irrelevant and left out.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> No hat? I saw him all bundled up and that bare head tells me it was an act. But that's OK. Plenty of room for indulging an old man who is feeling a irrelevant and left out.


Poor Brrrrrrrr......nie


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4804540


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4806654


“She’s going to go back to her old job as a Paris Hilton wax statue at Madam Tusod’s” - Kimmel


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jan 26, 2021)

This is actually not a joke, which in a way makes even more funny; or it would if it weren't so pathetic and sad:


----------



## anomalii (Jan 27, 2021)

.... will always and forever be a champion *pain in the ass* for the American people, *and the rest of the world.*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> This is actually not a joke, which in a way makes even more funny; or it would if it weren't so pathetic and sad:
> 
> View attachment 4807598


absolutely pathetic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 29, 2021)

anomalii said:


> .... will always and forever be a champion *pain in the ass* for the American people, *and the rest of the world.*


until of course he dies..


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome new sock puppet!

What was the name of your account that was banned?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2021)

Green Plastic Army said:


> View attachment 4810611


Welcome new SOCK ! OH and


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2021)

Green Plastic Army said:


> View attachment 4810612View attachment 4810612


Best of all Joe Biden is still your President
8 more years my bet


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 29, 2021)

Green Plastic Army said:


> View attachment 4810636


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355016744499200000

Brian Williams with the best troll of 2021.


----------



## Yowza McChonger (Jan 30, 2021)

Interestingly, these quotes are all from REPUBLICANS who have worked with The Human-Toupee Hybrid. One good one that got left out was "“Less a person than a collection of terrible traits”—Trump’s former chief economic adviser Gary Cohn.

Former White House chief of staff, retired Marine Gen. John Kelly, has said that President Trump “is the most flawed person” he’s ever known.

More here: https://qz.com/1267508/all-the-people-close-to-donald-trump-who-called-him-an-idiot/


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2021)

Bill Gates created covid in the pantry of a marxist pizzaria!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4812252
> Bill Gates created covid in the pantry of a marxist pizzaria!


Bill gates bought stock in antifa on a socialist dare. That son of a bitch


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

Bill Gates is always a step ahead. 

The way he amassed a fortune and then gave it all away so he could develop a plan to add microchips into people to get rich. 

Nobody saw that one coming


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Bill Gates is always a step ahead.
> 
> The way he amassed a fortune and then gave it all away so he could develop a plan to add microchips into people to get rich.
> 
> Nobody saw that one coming


We all from october?


----------



## Moldy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4826480


It should have been drawn as a hen IMO

or perhaps more appropriately, a jellyfish


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 17, 2021)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4813850


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 17, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4829298


even Walternate thinks that's funny! well played.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4829298











Where Are They Now? The Deliverance Banjo Boy at 56.


Where Are They Now: The Deliverance Banjo Boy at 56.




uproxx.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2021)

MadCap_Mcgivver said:


> View attachment 4829358
> Fuck em!


You have the wrong flag in that picture.

After very careful review of all the footage on Trump's insurrection on Jan 6, there were no anarchist flags flown anywhere.

these were, though:




Some US flags were flown too. Ironic, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2021)

Page appropriate.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 18, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4829298


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4829298


And still Your President


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Shit, I don't care politically, I just wanted to be on page 420 for shits and giggles


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4830165


hannity is now saying that he just went on the plane to give his daughter her passport and it took off before he could get off. he got back as fast as he could to deal with the democratic infrastructure false flag.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hannity is now saying that he just went on the plane to give his daughter her passport and it took off before he could get off. he got back as fast as he could to deal with the democratic infrastructure false flag.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hannity is now saying that he just went on the plane to give his daughter her passport and it took off before he could get off. he got back as fast as he could to deal with the democratic infrastructure false flag.


Hannity is a bloviating asshole.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

Page 420 FTW


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2021)

First pictures from the new Mars rover.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4832263


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hannity is now saying that he just went on the plane to give his daughter her passport and it took off before he could get off. he got back as fast as he could to deal with the democratic infrastructure false flag.


his daughter wouldn't have boarded the plane without a passport, she would have gotten through TSA either..i guess they're playing to the FOX audience who never fly and can be conned further by the GOP.

spineless fvcker

what happens when you have groups of people that don't have channels and wifi..only a twitter and FB app.

no worries AOC will raise money for them so they know what's really going on in this world..the Civil Rights secceeded because it was brought into american homes..did they know that the hangings were happening? yes but it wasn't until it was brough into the sanctity of their living rooms (safe space) that americans were up in arms about.

ahhhhhhhhhhhh, Socialism!

if everyone had access then they might get ideas..become an independent thinker..leave.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2021)

No caption required


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Feb 24, 2021)

Biden moving quickly to fire Postmaster General as DeJoy tells Dems to 'get used to me'


President Joe Biden is moving quickly to fire Louis DeJoy. Or rather, since the President does not have the power to fire a Postmaster General, he is moving quickly to have him terminated.Biden is set to nominate three candidates to the Postal Service's Board of Governors, giving Democrats a...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No caption required
> 
> View attachment 4833375


they look apprehensive

I'm saddened by things like this


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No caption required
> 
> View attachment 4833375


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4837062


Is that Uday or Qusay.

I heard they were nice boys.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is that Uday or Qusay.
> 
> I heard they were nice boys.


*That’s me in the picture**: Stuart Lockwood with Saddam Hussein, 24 August 1990 Baghdad, Iraq*
‘He started asking me stupid questions like, “Did you have milk with your breakfast?” Then he tried to sit me on his lap’


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4833035


apparently you've never been to Colorado State University Main Campus.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

Moldy said:


> Biden moving quickly to fire Postmaster General as DeJoy tells Dems to 'get used to me'
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden is moving quickly to fire Louis DeJoy. Or rather, since the President does not have the power to fire a Postmaster General, he is moving quickly to have him terminated.Biden is set to nominate three candidates to the Postal Service's Board of Governors, giving Democrats a...
> ...


Bidens moving on DeJoy like a bitch.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> *That’s me in the picture**: Stuart Lockwood with Saddam Hussein, 24 August 1990 Baghdad, Iraq*
> ‘He started asking me stupid questions like, “Did you have milk with your breakfast?” Then he tried to sit me on his lap’


Saddam was old school and it was a propaganda pic, so what do you say to a child you are holding hostage? the question about milk i take as Saddam trying to be human. milk is giver of life and every parent at one point or another says 'did you drink/finish your milk? sitting him on his lap again another human trait ie; Santa and i don't take it to be perverse except perverse propaganda.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365087411181477890


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Saddam was old school and it was a propaganda pic, so what do you say to a child you are holding hostage? the question about milk i take as Saddam trying to be human. milk is giver of life and every parent at one point or another says 'did you drink/finish your milk? sitting him on his lap again another human trait ie; Santa and i don't take it to be perverse except perverse propaganda.


Saddam was a dealer in death and terror. Nobody was fooled into thinking that he was trying to show how humane he was. Or more accurately put, not many were. The kid was one of several hostages and they were locked up in buildings that were likely to be bombed. The play he forced that kid to act in had nothing to do with kindness or even a fake show of it. He was being shown on TV to give the public a face to associate with when the bombs started falling. 

The world is a better place without Saddam in it. No tears for him. We should not have invaded Iraq but not I'm crying over him and his ass being taken out.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No caption required
> 
> View attachment 4833375


the one in purple has the biggest mental issue.  what the fvck did he do to them? if my kids looked that way DHS would be on my doorstep because a teacher called it in.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the one in purple has the biggest mental issue.  what the fvck did he do to them? if my kids looked that way DHS would be on my doorstep because a teacher called it in.


I just thought it was funny. To be fair though, the kids were probably just annoyed to be lined up for a photo.

There are more than a few shots of me with one or more of my kids looking like that. Lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Saddam was a dealer in death and terror. Nobody was fooled into thinking that he was trying to show how humane he was. Or more accurately put, not many were. The kid was one of several hostages and they were locked up in buildings that were likely to be bombed. The play he forced that kid to act in had nothing to do with kindness or even a fake show of it. He was being shown on TV to give the public a face to associate with when the bombs started falling.
> 
> The world is a better place without Saddam in it. No tears for him. We should not have invaded Iraq but not I'm crying over him and his ass being taken out.


i didn't say that he was being kind. it was his warped sense of what he 'thought' was correct and *tried *to emulate but since he has no concept that is what his mind came up with..tell the world you've had milk (we are not starving you) and sitting on his lap means to him he's approachable.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i didn't say that he was being kind. it was his warped sense of what he 'thought' was correct and *tried *to emulate but since he has no concept that is what his mind came up with..tell the world you've had milk (we are not starving you) and sitting on his lap means to him he's approachable.


I'm just saying it wasn't propaganda, it was a direct threat.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I just thought it was funny. To be fair though, the kids were probably just annoyed to be lined up for a photo.
> 
> There are more than a few shots of me with one or more of my kids looking like that. Lol.


sure..we'll be fair to Don Jr..here he is after killing rare sheep in Mongolia..you need a special permit for that which he received *retroactively*.

i hope he dies and i hope his whole family dies.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just saying it wasn't propaganda, it was a direct threat.


you can always say you don't agree with me or just not answer, Fogdog.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you can always say you don't agree with me or just not answer, Fogdog.


It's not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing with you. I was just stating a fact. It's not about you.. Facts are starting points for a debate, not debatable in and of themselves. Saddam was not promoting propaganda, it was a display of a prisoner who he said was going to be held hostage in one of the buildings subject to US bombing. This is fact. It isn't subject to debate or can be rationally disagreed with.

To bad for you that you see being corrected as something to argue about. Some can learn, others not so much.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> sure..we'll be fair to Don Jr..here he is after killing rare sheep in Mongolia..you need a special permit for that which he received *retroactively*.
> 
> i hope he dies and i hope his whole family dies.
> 
> View attachment 4837848


I’m with ya. I used “to be fair” in this case as an expression. I have a few pics on my phone where my daughter was pissed about something (probably her mother) that turned out like that.

I thought I made it clear how I feel about Don Jr. I’d like to see the fucker get gored to death on hunt.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing with you. I was just stating a fact. It's not about you.. Facts are starting points for a debate, not debatable in and of themselves. Saddam was not promoting propaganda, it was a display of a prisoner who he said was going to be held hostage in one of the buildings subject to US bombing. This is fact. It isn't subject to debate or can be rationally disagreed with.
> 
> *To bad for you that you see being corrected as something to argue about. Some can learn, others not so much.*


you didn't need to say that- see you around.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you didn't need to say that- see you around.


If you can't stand having your false beliefs contradicted, join the Republican Party or stay in your bunker.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you didn't need to say that- see you around.


You just drove that point home even harder


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You just drove that point home even harder


the tribalistic nature never ceases to amaze me amongst you men (and some females here that wish they were men.)

just out of curiosity what's wrong with fogdog that he can't take criticism and projects same? why does he need you to come to his rescue?

gym teacher just told us it's time to play dodgeball.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the tribalistic nature never ceases to amaze me amongst you men (and some females here that wish they were men.)
> 
> just out of curiosity what's wrong with fogdog that he can't take criticism and projects same? why does he need you to come to his rescue?
> 
> gym teacher just told us it's time to play dodgeball.


The good news. now you know it was a threat.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the tribalistic nature never ceases to amaze me amongst you men (and some females here that wish they were men.)
> 
> just out of curiosity what's wrong with fogdog that he can't take criticism and projects same? why does he need you to come to his rescue?
> 
> gym teacher just told us it's time to play dodgeball.


Lol what


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4838974


OMG! I'm....home. After all this time...............

Damn you! Damn you all to hell!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Feb 28, 2021)

It does make you wonder what the real number is. The way idiots perceive freedom in this country was going to cause lots of deaths no matter who was in charge, but I'd say the number of dead Americans solely on his hands is almost certainly in the six figures. That pretty gnarly.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4837980


----------



## carlsbarn (Mar 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4840135


You couldn't handle that on strong acid. 

Man, I wish H. S. Thompson could have held on long enough to write about the trump campaign trail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> You couldn't handle that on strong acid.
> 
> Man, I wish H. S. Thompson could have held on long enough to write about the trump campaign trail.


Fear and loathing doesn't even begin to describe it, it would overwhelm even Hunter! If you think he had substance abuse issues before, give him a taste of Trump. Naw, Hunter would have been covering the militias and proud boys and would probably ended up drunk at the capital riot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> You couldn't handle that on strong acid.
> 
> Man, I wish H. S. Thompson could have held on long enough to write about the trump campaign trail.


Though fear and loathing pretty much sums up CPAC!


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2021)

@captainmorgan you inspired me!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

Joe has other ways of dealing with MBS, like a coup a few months down the road where they chop the fuckers head off, MBS has many Saudi royal enemies. Dealing with the likes of MBS is a job for the CIA, not the state department, though they will help!


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Mar 11, 2021)

"Why don't you have a seat over there"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4850202


I figure the DOJ will go after Trump when the states are done with him, they are gonna turn all the evidence over to the feds. It's harder to defend himself from a state prison and a pile of evidence that the states collect for you. I think the only rush will be on statute of limitations cases like individual #1 and the associated federal election crimes.

At this point Trump appears to be hurting the GOP far more than America, they might let the fucker run around lose for a spell to do a good job on the bastards.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At this point Trump appears to be hurting the GOP far more than America, they might let the fucker run around lose for a spell to do a good job on the bastards.


That’s what I’ve been saying. As much as I’d like to see that orange piece of shit in prison, the longer he’s loose, the better off the Dems are.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure the DOJ will go after Trump when the states are done with him, they are gonna turn all the evidence over to the feds. It's harder to defend himself from a state prison and a pile of evidence that the states collect for you. I think the only rush will be on statute of limitations cases like individual #1 and the associated federal election crimes.
> 
> At this point Trump appears to be hurting the GOP far more than America, they might let the fucker run around lose for a spell to do a good job on the bastards.


he'll be happy at otisville and have a captured audience.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he'll be happy at otisville he'll have a captured audience.


Rimshot


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370407781753233409


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4856114


I'm making February 17th a personal holiday.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4856114


Whoooooo I knew he could make it


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

Not a meme. This is an actual Adsense ad that was showing on my site this morning. Rule number 1 of Adsense is never click your own ads, but man, this one I wanted to click sooooooooo bad.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

So Major Biden completed his "sensitivity" training. I'm loving the look on his face. It's like "miss me, bitches?"


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> So Major Biden completed his "sensitivity" training. I'm loving the look on his face. It's like "miss me, bitches?"
> 
> View attachment 4856497


I like Joe's scuffed shoes. Such a nice change.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

Went ahead and made a meme:


----------



## HGCC (Mar 18, 2021)

It's just really nice when a presidential scandal is his dog biting someone. No national intrigue. No piss tapes. Just a dog that probably got overwhelmed and nipped someone. Not a big Joe fan and I am way over to the left, but I will take this any day over the shit show we have had.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Mar 20, 2021)

I know it's not possible, but I hope to never hear the word "twitter" or "tweet" ever again.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4858477


Google's champion appears to be little more than an overweight swordless churl


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Mar 21, 2021)

Maybe in the 60's. No business pays retail and now they abuse local resources and subsidies to grow water intensive crops in the desert to sell to other countries. Large scale farming is a cancer in this country.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4859308


While receiving billions in subsidies.


----------



## mooray (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> While receiving billions in subsidies.


Economic hypocrisy/irony aside, us stinky hippies are probably almost fully in favor of the old school methods where you knew the lady down the road that had chickens and the fellow across the street that grew veggies and you all met up on the weekend to buy/sell/trade and everyone ate way more healthy for way less money. Too bad republicans weren't actually conservative wanting to preserve this lifestyle, otherwise we could all be on the same page. It's the biggest reason why I like most of rural Europe, they're still living the way we used to, but of course if it's what we want, then they have no choice but to vehemently oppose it.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

Republicans hate all subsidies (socialism) unless it is they who are the recipients of it.


----------



## mooray (Mar 21, 2021)

Selfishness and opportunism, not to imply that pubtards own that category, but maaaaaaan they sure do swim in it.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Mar 21, 2021)

Reference? Can't seem to verify that one and I don't want to like it if it's fake/fogdog.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Reference? Can't seem to verify that one and I don't want to like it if it's fake/fogdog.


He never said that. It's one of those "create a memes" that has made the rounds.

It's actually based on a quote from senator Joseph McCarthy: 

"When a great democracy is destroyed, it will not be from enemies from without, but rather because of enemies from within."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Reference? Can't seem to verify that one and I don't want to like it if it's fake/fogdog.


Read the title of the thread again. 

Thanks for all the insight but do you have any memes you’d like to share?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 22, 2021)

r/Wallstreetsilver


r/Wallstreetsilver: We are a community that loves Silver, Period.




www.reddit.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Maybe in the 60's.


Unfortunately, there are no JFK quotes after November 22, 1963.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> View attachment 4859864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Promoting another reddit game "Game Stop" social media pump and dump scheme?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Promoting another reddit game "Game Stop" social media pump and dump scheme?


No.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4859979


Wrong. Again.

The beast would brand the people on their wrist or forehead. The false prophet had nothing to do with that. There were many false prophets throughout the Bible.

That statement encompasses about 4 different verses of the Book of Revelations.


----------



## mooray (Mar 22, 2021)

Looked into that one too, but did find an interpretation that seemed like it was in the ballpark...









What does Revelation 13:16 mean? | BibleRef.com


And he causes all, the small and the great, the rich and the poor, and the free and the slaves, to be given a mark on their right hands or on their foreheads, - What is the meaning of Revelation 13:16?



www.bibleref.com







> God seals all who trust in His Son as Savior by placing the Holy Spirit in them. This seal designates believers as belonging to God. Similarly, in the end times, the evil False Prophet will cause everyone, regardless of social or economic status, to choose whether to receive a mark on the right hand and on the forehead. This mark will identify the recipients as belonging to the kingdom of the beast. Revelation 14:9–11 indicates that those who accept this mark are identifying themselves with Satan, and rejecting God. Revelation 20:4 explains that true believers will refuse this mark, and many will be executed as a result.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

But again, it's not the prophet that marks them, so it's not his mark. It's the beast (Satan) that the prophet leads them to that marks them before taking them all to hell. (Prophet and all)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2021)

It’s good to know we have a dedicated crew checking the validity of memes. Imagine how much of a tight ass you would have to be to want to do that? Lol. 

The meme police are a fucking humourless bunch. Here ya go boys, fact check this motherfucker.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

they're obviously joke memes that i can't post in the LOL thread because i get reprimanded by the admins


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

That's how the whole fake meme shit started that created the maga movement. I point them out when I see them.

I have since I shut my Facebook account down the day someone posted a meme that said "Gun control is being able to hit your target" on a picture of Thomas Jefferson. 

But they "agreed with the sentiment" which to them makes it OK.

If it's based on something real, it should be a factual statement, not some made up crap because someone was too lazy to read a book.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2021)

Another post without a meme. Some people can’t follow simple instructions.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

HE REALLY SAID THIS AND HE SAID "SMOKETH WEED ERRYDAYETH"


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> HE REALLY SAID THIS AND HE SAID "SMOKETH WEED ERRYDAYETH"
> 
> View attachment 4860077


Fact checked and approved!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fact checked and approved!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 23, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4860190


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2021)

I haven't bought a gun in years

I did sell one recently- a Weatherby MkXXII with stunning wood


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4861270


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4861269


You should eat them. Nobody will look there for them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4861477


It's OK Joe is Catholic, that's suppose to happen.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4861760


Lulz. Yeah, people hate taxes. But want their own programs to get fully funded... AND MORE!

No more unfunded tax cuts.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's how the whole fake meme shit started that created the maga movement. I point them out when I see them.
> 
> I have since I shut my Facebook account down the day someone posted a meme that said "Gun control is being able to hit your target" on a picture of Thomas Jefferson.
> 
> ...


i'm boycotting all social media and deleted accounts even deleted my LinkedIn..fvck Corporate America..this is rage against the machine!

these fvckers are all complicit and will pay for their money fueled indiscretions with our Democracy any way i can make it happen..legally of course.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2021)

Georgia Republicans are pushing dozens of 'election integrity' bills. Black voters are the target, rights groups say.


As the battle over voting rights plays out in legislatures across the country, advocates say federal protections are more necessary than ever.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4861848
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so @Fogdog , the loaded question: can we as a country fix waht the GOP is trying to do? and how? states make their own rules so Biden can't do much by EO can he?? and even if the people of GA don't approve, the GOP controlled gov't in GA doesn't care. and not to generalize, but alot of people if given a challenge, just give up.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so @Fogdog , the loaded question: can we as a country fix waht the GOP is trying to do? and how? states make their own rules so Biden can't do much by EO can he?? and even if the people of GA don't approve, the GOP controlled gov't in GA doesn't care. and not to generalize, but alot of people if given a challenge, just give up.


Persevere, is all we can do. Time is against those trogs so we need to keep them out of power for one or two more election cycles before their ability to ever win back power is over. The good people of Georgia aren't going to take this lying down either. Nor should any state. 

I don't know what the courts will do about HR 1. I suspect that you are right about it being symbolic and unenforceable at the state level. Myself, I upped my donation to the ACLU, who are going to be involved in this. I'm looking for a political action group that is more focused on fighting in the state courts, one that is efficient with its money and would like to hear if somebody can recommend one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Persevere, is all we can do. Time is against those trogs so we need to keep them out of power for one or two more election cycles before their ability to ever win back power is over. The good people of Georgia aren't going to take this lying down either. Nor should any state.
> 
> I don't know what the courts will do about HR 1. I suspect that you are right about it being symbolic and unenforceable at the state level. Myself, I upped my donation to the ACLU, who are going to be involved in this. I'm looking for a political action group that is more focused on fighting in the state courts, one that is efficient with its money and would like to hear if somebody can recommend one.


it's like watching a robber steal from somebody right in front of your face but you're helpless. and the gop isn't even hiding what they are doing either.

i think informing the people of GA is paramount. massive advertising campaigns to hit dems and non-voters. if they choose in-action after being informed, then i guess that's all we can do. give Stacy Abrams a bigger megaphone!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's like watching a robber steal from somebody right in front of your face but you're helpless. and the gop isn't even hiding what they are doing either.
> 
> i think informing the people of GA is paramount. massive advertising campaigns to hit dems and non-voters. if they choose in-action after being informed, then i guess that's all we can do. give Stacy Abrams a bigger megaphone!!!


I don't think they need to be told of the threat to their freedom, they need money to fund the lawsuits against the legislation and a ground game to get people over the hurdles that stand up in court. Give Stacy Abrams a bigger megaphone, more lawyers and more grassroots campaigners.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think they need to be told of the threat to their freedom, they need money to fund the lawsuits against the legislation and a ground game to get people over the hurdles that stand up in court. Give Stacy Abrams a bigger megaphone, more lawyers and more grassroots campaigners.


kinda sux that only the battleground states really matter anymore in our elections. 

ACLU donation sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> kinda sux that only the battleground states really matter anymore in our elections.
> 
> ACLU donation sounds like a good plan!


Found this after a few searches:






Voting Rights | Charity Navigator


Highly rated charities working to ensure Americans have equal access to the polls.



www.charitynavigator.org













4 Essential Donations to Make Before the November Election


Donate to these 4 organizations to help defeat Trump in November.




charlotte-hill.medium.com





At least one of the "charities" listed in the hill link is an llc, not even a pac. Not a tax deductible and not subject to the regulations that a 501c nonprofits are subject to.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4862892


Wrong again.

It was 91% on anyone making 200,000 dollars or more single or 400,000 dollars per year married filing jointly.

That would translate to roughly 1.5 and 3 million today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

Those ones do more harm than good, imo, because they take away personal accountability by focusing on the system, as if to imply that all we need to do is select the right system, which has somehow eluded us for centuries. Any system works just fine with decent people and no system works with shitty people. There is no system that's capable of forcing decency, because of the whole, "where there's a will, there's a way" kind of thing. It's the will that we need to work on.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2021)

"When I was thirsty, you gave me a drink." Matthew 25:35 (Offer not valid in Georgia)


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Those ones do more harm than good, imo, because they take away personal accountability by focusing on the system, as if to imply that all we need to do is select the right system, which has somehow eluded us for centuries. Any system works just fine with decent people and no system works with shitty people. There is no system that's capable of forcing decency, because of the whole, "where there's a will, there's a way" kind of thing. It's the will that we need to work on.


What an adorably naive refrain from Reagan's old and dead conservative movement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What an adorably naive refrain from Reagan's old and dead conservative movement.


Better people produce better societies and they in turn produce better more humane systems, the intentions of those involved are very important. A republic or a constitutional monarchy make little difference to liberal democratic outcomes, hatred and prejudice among the populace causing social division does though. The reluctance to form a community with those they despise leads to rightwing libertarian ideology and a rejection of democracy and liberalism, it warps the economic and legal system out of all recognition if left unchecked.


----------



## postickslim (Mar 28, 2021)

Anyone anyone


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

Lots of folks don't seem to understand the symbolism behind the scales and blindfold on lady justice, nor that the upcoming trial isn't to determine whether or not Floyd was a good person. [sarcasm]If only we could figure out the reason why people would want to ignore the principles behind our judicial system and want to irrelevantly shift the focus to his character.....[/sarcasm]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2021)

postickslim said:


> Anyone anyone


You gonna keep posting it til you get a response? Must not get enough attention at home


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

A body only an Idaho potato could envy:


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4866170


reposting your facebook feed on rollitup dot org doesnt make you smart or funny. youre neither.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2021)

retarded right winger: we cant do this thing because it exploits these children who i routinely show my obvious disdain for! i am very smart

normal person: maybe we shouldnt exploit child labor


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 31, 2021)

In light of the recent Matt Gaetz revelations:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377222069209927683


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4868524


I hope the fact checkers approve this meme.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 4, 2021)

The quote is correct, the grammar is horrific. It's a very simple sentence written by Paine. It should read simply:

When it can be said by any country in the world, my poor are happy, neither ignorance nor distress is to be found among them, my jails are empty of prisoners, my streets of beggars, the aged are not in want, the taxes are not oppressive, the rational world is my friend because I am the friend of happiness. When these things can be said, then may that country boast its constitution and government.

That's it. Obviously, some idiot trying to dress it up or look smart butchered it with semicolons and unnecessary quotations.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

postickslim said:


> Anyone anyone


the question we are to answer is: did Officer Chauvin in any way (through his actions) cause the death of George Floyd while in his custody?

once they have someone in custody that person 'becomes theirs'.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope the fact checkers approve this meme.


stop! that one person has to do a lot of mulling since only one is qualified.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378541165520302080


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378541165520302080


it's Apple Maps bad..why am i on your ignore list i thought we were friends?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2021)

@rollitup 
I think I'm doing good lol


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382957112196759553


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384548964566028290


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4884450


Yeah, but everybody knows who the original was, a republican Trumper nut job and this just reminds them of the capital sacking. Maxine isn't gonna do 20 to life like the oath keepers and proud boys that their leaders ratted out to cut a squeal deal, she's gonna make new laws. It was a shitty meme for the "cause" of treason, racism and stupidity, it just reminds people of the insurrection.

Expect to be ruled by black women, it's the future and the future is arriving fast. They will not replace you, just out perform and out compete you into irrelevance and deep down you know it and are afraid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4884450


Yeah, she’s no Jim Jordan, that’s for sure.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4884450










If this guy got off for murdering this man, it would have been a damn good reason to protest and to push harder.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2021)

Can't even crime right


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, but everybody knows who the original was, a republican Trumper nut job and this just reminds them of the capital sacking. Maxine isn't gonna do 20 to life like the oath keepers and proud boys that their leaders ratted out to cut a squeal deal, she's gonna make new laws. It was a shitty meme for the "cause" of treason, racism and stupidity, it just reminds people of the insurrection.
> 
> Expect to be ruled by black women, it's the future and the future is arriving fast. They will not replace you, just out perform and out compete you into irrelevance and deep down you know it and are afraid.


hell all it made me think of was that mama's boy wanting his organic food and whatever happened to him and did he ever get his organic?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4885900
> Can't even crime right


plus he wasn't a match.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> plus he wasn't a match.


The best part of it all after him bragging..
"We are not a match"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> The best part of it all after him bragging..
> "We are not a match"


that part was 'answer not asked for'..good troll material.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 4884450


no offense but youre retarded


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 27, 2021)

Wondering how many COMMUNIST TALKING HEAD HYPOCRITE SHIT-HEADS will quote this post ????? With your new found trust in BIG-BROTHER , please , do tell how addictive/dangerous & fatal that marijuana is according to the FDA 






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/mq7vo8

Good day


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Wondering how many COMMUNIST TALKING HEAD HYPOCRITE SHIT-HEADS will quote this post ????? With your new found trust in BIG-BROTHER , please , do tell how addictive/dangerous & fatal that marijuana is according to the FDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it be anything other than a educated guess that ww3 would start in Ukraine in the same year that Putin used the Russian military to attack it, which is also the same year that the Russian military started attacking American and other democratic nations citizens?

I hope you have a good day too man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Wondering how many COMMUNIST TALKING HEAD HYPOCRITE SHIT-HEADS will quote this post ????? With your new found trust in BIG-BROTHER , please , do tell how addictive/dangerous & fatal that marijuana is according to the FDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for dropping that turd, one person's opinion who was an "advisor" 40 years ago. 

Population will be controlled by empowering women, birth control pills, vasectomies and social/financial affluence. It's worked that way in developed countries for a long time. America has to import people and so does Canada and the EU, most of them are brown and black these days cause the Swedes don't wanna come anymore. Even China is having trouble kick starting population growth, after getting rid of the one child policy, because of growing affluence and female empowerment. Japan is becoming depopulated because of bigotry against immigration and they are trying to make robots to care for their rapidly growing elderly population.

As for stupid people like yourself, they will have a vaccine for that one day, though some such as yourself will require many booster shots to work over the deficient parts of yer brain. They will one day be able to fix stupid, but not right now. I can understand your concern about eugenics targeting people like yerself with low IQs though, but science will provide an upgrade to your descendants, provided they survive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Wondering how many COMMUNIST TALKING HEAD HYPOCRITE SHIT-HEADS will quote this post ????? With your new found trust in BIG-BROTHER , please , do tell how addictive/dangerous & fatal that marijuana is according to the FDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get therapy


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Wondering how many COMMUNIST TALKING HEAD HYPOCRITE SHIT-HEADS will quote this post ????? With your new found trust in BIG-BROTHER , please , do tell how addictive/dangerous & fatal that marijuana is according to the FDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol the conspiracy subreddit was cool until you idiots took it over. I still follow just to watch you guys get killed with facts.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 27, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Get therapy


To late for that.

Time to bite the bullet and go all in on the lobotomy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Good day


can Mr Attali pick Powerball for Saturday nite? picking russia to be an aggressor is hardly impressive.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Wondering how many COMMUNIST TALKING HEAD HYPOCRITE SHIT-HEADS will quote this post ????? With your new found trust in BIG-BROTHER , please , do tell how addictive/dangerous & fatal that marijuana is according to the FDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TLDR


----------



## steve870 (Apr 27, 2021)

nuff said


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2021)

steve870 said:


> View attachment 4889187
> nuff said


Today's sensible gun owner would be well to consider the public's perceptions


Also, Rem 700s suck


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Also, Rem 700s suck


The 870 shotgun is all one needs for most things.

As for a hunting rifle, I still prefer a Henry.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## steve870 (Apr 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The 870 shotgun is all one needs for most things.
> 
> As for a hunting rifle, I still prefer a Henry.


i prefer my Swedish mauser 1906 but it will probably be banned un Canada soon since it's a military rifle 

it's true that 700's suck, i have a mosberg mvp instead


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2021)

steve870 said:


> i prefer my Swedish mauser 1906 but it will probably be banned un Canada soon since it's a military rifle
> 
> it's true that 700's suck, i have a mosberg mvp instead


If you want a military rifle then join the military you liberal pussy


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4889574


Do they sell Klingon blood wine in the states yet? Meat beer might be an idea for red blooded Americans too... I mean they sell plant based meat, so why not meat based beer? They must sell bacon flavored beer, they sell bacon flavored baby food.
Kudlow is an asshole. I imagine this narcistic bastard will be on Fox news now.

Just checked the google machine:

*Bacon-flavored beer*

The Georgia-based Oconee Brewing Company announced this week the upcoming release of a collaboration with Waffle House, the *Bacon* & Kegs red ale. At 6.5 percent ABV and dark red in color, the *beer* also has the unmistakable scent of *bacon*, standing out from the typical medium hop aroma of a red ale.Nov. 19, 2020


----------



## steve870 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 28, 2021)

^^lol

Trump's suckers are now passing around a questionaire to help them deal with their feelings.

What a bunch of snowflaking virtue signallers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> ^^lol
> 
> Trump's suckers are now passing around a questionaire to help them deal with their feelings.
> 
> What a bunch of snowflaking virtue signallers.


I think he's just throwing back in desperation what he received already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

steve870 said:


> i prefer my Swedish mauser 1906 but it will probably be banned un Canada soon since it's a military rifle
> 
> it's true that 700's suck, i have a mosberg mvp instead


Bolt action rifles are legal and will remain so, all rifles are limited to 5 a round magazine. If you need any more the 3 rounds to take down a deer you shouldn't be in the woods, or be allowed anywhere near a weapon. It's not the hunters in the woods that are a concern, it's the fools in the streets. I do believe semi automatic rifles and shot guns should be banned too and as a liberal party member I'm working towards that goal. Cock the fucking thing and shoot it, then cock it again, I'm willing to make an exception for double barrel shotguns grandfathered in only though.

Used to hunt as a kid with my dad, we had a shot gun and a .22 repeater, both turned into the police for destruction when he died. My buddy was a forest ranger who used to give the gun safety course 20 years ago and he said there were fewer hunters every year. Urbanization, I grew up on the edge of a small town surrounded by the forest and sea.


----------



## steve870 (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Blot action rifles are legal and will remain so, all rifles are limited to 5 a round magazine. If you need any more the 3 rounds to take down a deer you shouldn't be in the woods, or be allowed anywhere near a weapon. It's not the hunters in the woods that are a concern, it's the fools in the streets. I do believe semi automatic rifles and shot guns should be banned too and as a liberal party member I'm working towards that goal. Cock the fucking thing and shoot it, then cock it again, I'm willing to make an exception for double barrel shotguns grandfathered in only though.
> 
> Used to hunt as a kid with my dad, we had a shot gun and a .22 repeater, both turned into the police for destruction when he died. My buddy was a forest ranger who used to give the gun safety course 20 years ago and he said there were fewer hunters every year. Urbanization, I grew up on the edge of a small town surrounded by the forest and sea.


why ban something that isn't a problem. Why not put money in the streets instead of taking people legally acquired property that's what I don't understand. CBSA officers are stretched appart trying to stop the illegal firearms flooding the country. Why not make the proper verifications before handing out firearms licenses. I entered two references when i applied and none of them were called to check if i declared who i was. Shooting an sks is fun an not really faster than a henry rifle. with 5 rounds youre always reloading anyways


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 28, 2021)

steve870 said:


> View attachment 4889896


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 29, 2021)

steve870 said:


> why ban something that isn't a problem. Why not put money in the streets instead of taking people legally acquired property that's what I don't understand. CBSA officers are stretched appart trying to stop the illegal firearms flooding the country. Why not make the proper verifications before handing out firearms licenses. I entered two references when i applied and none of them were called to check if i declared who i was. Shooting an sks is fun an not really faster than a henry rifle. with 5 rounds youre always reloading anyways


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Blot action rifles are legal and will remain so, all rifles are limited to 5 a round magazine. If you need any more the 3 rounds to take down a deer you shouldn't be in the woods, or be allowed anywhere near a weapon. It's not the hunters in the woods that are a concern, it's the fools in the streets. I do believe semi automatic rifles and shot guns should be banned too and as a liberal party member I'm working towards that goal. Cock the fucking thing and shoot it, then cock it again, I'm willing to make an exception for double barrel shotguns grandfathered in only though.
> 
> Used to hunt as a kid with my dad, we had a shot gun and a .22 repeater, both turned into the police for destruction when he died. My buddy was a forest ranger who used to give the gun safety course 20 years ago and he said there were fewer hunters every year. Urbanization, I grew up on the edge of a small town surrounded by the forest and sea.


I’m not sure semi auto hunting rifles and shotguns being banned are going to solve anything except giving the gun lobby a reason to dig in deeper. Hand guns, IMO, should be the first target to be totally banned here. It’s basically a hobby and a hobby that causes harm to the general public so yup get that done


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m not sure semi auto hunting rifles and shotguns being banned are going to solve anything except giving the gun lobby a reason to dig in deeper. Hand guns, IMO, should be the first target to be totally banned here. It’s basically a hobby and a hobby that causes harm to the general public so yup get that done


Just trolling him


----------



## Moldy (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## steve870 (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just trolling him


geez it just made no sense i was confusius


----------



## steve870 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4890368


I don’t know which post that was but I’m pretty sure you were wrong.


----------



## steve870 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> View attachment 4890621


Ayn Rand was a sociopathic drunk with a cult following as many such personalities do. A Russian émigré whose family was fucked over by communism and she was a shitty novelist with no education in economics. Many greed driven assholes look to her ramblings for economic ideology, though she knew nothing about economics and even less about human nature and less still on how to be happy. Objectivism is a joke, she was motivated entirely by subjective feelings and wouldn't know real objectivism if she fell over it, which she did.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

A site so bad it becomes a meme:



https://www.frankspeech.com/


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> View attachment 4890621


Welcome new sock to RIU poli-ticks


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> View attachment 4890965


If you are going to post a meme try harder 
33 ad was not the crucifixion duh


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> If you are going to post a meme try harder
> 33 ad was not the crucifixion duh


Does it really matter, point was proven..no?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Does it really matter, point was proven..no?


NO


----------



## mooray (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Does it really matter, point was proven..no?


I'm curious what message you see in it?

To me, it looks like it was created in support of 1/6.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> View attachment 4890621




That's the guy that was in No Country for Old Men.


----------



## mooray (Apr 30, 2021)

That Ayn Rand quote is from the 50's? 60's? It's funny, you go look at political cartoons from a hundred years ago and it's the same stuff, "they takin mah guns!", "soon we will all be slaves!".


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> That Ayn Rand quote is from the 50's? 60's? It's funny, you go look at political cartoons from a hundred years ago and it's the same stuff, "they takin mah guns!", "soon we will all be slaves!".


What guns? I lost them all in a boating accident


----------



## mooray (Apr 30, 2021)

Well I guess we found Rob Roy's dupe.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well I guess we found Rob Roy's dupe.


Who the fuck is Rob Roy, besides that shitty scottish movie?


----------



## mooray (Apr 30, 2021)

He's just a really cool guy with very practical and realistic ideas for systemic societal changes.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

'Both parties are the same! Biden is really just a secret republican elite!'


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> 'Both parties are the same! Biden is really just a secret republican elite!'
> View attachment 4891040


He is whatever you pay him to be, empty suit, empty skull


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> He is whatever you pay him to be, empty suit, empty skull


And your brain is oatmeal.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> And your brain is oatmeal.


So edgy..


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> So edgy..


3 ellipses Komrade...


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> And your brain is oatmeal.


you owe oatmeal an apology.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you owe oatmeal an apology.


MUSH !


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 30, 2021)

The best part is, that meme exists for a specific person and makes him look like a tool and it will exist for as long as the internet does.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you owe oatmeal an apology.


Nope


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4891007
> 
> That's the guy that was in No Country for Old Men.


'call it'.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Does it really matter, point was proven..no?


yes it matters. AD means 'After Death'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes it matters. AD means 'After Death'.


AD means anno Domini, year of the Lord, in Latin


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> AD means anno Domini, year of the Lord, in Latin


i swear the nuns taught me 'after death' who knows? it was 1967..maybe i misunderstood them or maybe that's what they taught little kids to understand better.

BC was 'before Christ'.

funny what they did to get you to learn.

thank you for the right info.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i swear the nuns taught me 'after death' who knows? it was 1967..maybe i misunderstood them or maybe that's what they taught little kids to understand better.
> 
> BC was 'before Christ'.
> 
> ...


BC has been converted into Before Common Era or BCE, to be more acceptable, as has Greenwich Mean Time is now Universal Standard Time. Other cultures use different calendars, but the Christian *Gregorian calendar* is a solar dating system used by most of the world and predominates.


----------



## TacoMac (May 3, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> He is whatever you pay him to be, empty suit, empty skull


Joe biden is the best president in many generations, possibly the best ever


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4894290


It symbolizes we will pick up where you left off, before Reagan who was just another Trump, though much slicker. Ronald was just good at putting lipstick on the same old pig, he just took advantage of economic readjustments and was mostly told by his owners what to say and do. Reagan threw America into the right side ditch for 40 years, others exited it much sooner and got back on the road to progress.


----------



## Deadhead79 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (May 5, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4895059


lulz

The guy in the brown hat? Yeah, he's the slacker who is on disability for "bad back". Mom has an opioid addiction from pinching hubby's pain pills.
The girl is pregnant and the son is the father. Yet there it is, a picture of deplorables who blame immigrants.

I've a long and well paid career in the tech industry. I work with a very diverse and well educated group. Never. Not once have I lost a job to a "furrriner". I've fired a few employers who weren't keeping up. That's what education and hard work will get you. 

Maybe you should look at yourself instead of the other guy as to why you are so broke.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4895059


Welcome new sock puppet!

What was the name of your account that was banned?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> The guy in the brown hat? Yeah, he's the slacker who is on disability for "bad back". Mom has an opioid addiction from pinching hubby's pain pills.
> The girl is pregnant and the son is the father. Yet there it is, a picture of deplorables who blame immigrants.
> ...


He gets his Avatar image from the same source as Rob Roy gets his memes, same image with a different head and sign photoshopped in.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4895059


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4895211


https://www.vox.com/identities/2020/4/21/21221007/anti-asian-racism-coronavirus-xenophobia


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.vox.com/identities/2020/4/21/21221007/anti-asian-racism-coronavirus-xenophobia
> View attachment 4895223


Thanks. I actually got it. I just thought it was stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> The guy in the brown hat? Yeah, he's the slacker who is on disability for "bad back". Mom has an opioid addiction from pinching hubby's pain pills.
> The girl is pregnant and the son is the father. Yet there it is, a picture of deplorables who blame immigrants.
> ...


This Rob Roy post looks like his avatar, with a few photoshop changes. Could this be a Rob Roy sock?


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thanks. I actually got it. I just thought it was stupid.









I figured a little reminder of the hate that our nation has been putting on the Asian people if anyone stumbled across that troll pic. You kind of set it up perfectly.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 6, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4896256


Makes ya wonder how strong a democracy is when the brain farts of a moron can shake it's foundations. If it wasn't for the racism and bigotry he embodies, he would be less than nothing. It's not even what he says that matters, it's what he symbolizes and represents, what he says are mostly transparent lies.. The great white hope and leader of the tribe says all kinds of stupid senseless shit and shoots him self in the foot while it's constantly in his mouth. Only a moron would believe him, or someone turned into racist sucker, which makes more morons than actual brain damage.

I've said it many times and I'll say it again, only racists and bigots support or vote for Trump, everybody else was filtered out before November 2020. After Jan 6th even many racists and bigots with brains and common sense had second thoughts and stepped away. What remains are the kinds of people who are pretending to count ballots in Arizona and the corrupt politicians who are pandering to them. Someone commented that republican politicians are playing to the moment and have no sense of history, or their place in it. This is also a common trait among many sociopaths, discounting future consequences and no historical sense. You need politicians who are concerned about their place in posterity and what their descendants and country will think of them and their actions in the coming years.


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 8, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4899788


While I agree with the sentiment, I don't think Dr. Fauci would revert to vulgarity


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> While I agree with the sentiment, I don't think Dr. Fauci would revert to vulgarity


But you know he’s thinking it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> But you know he’s thinking it.


Do I? Was there something I did not make clear?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Do I? Was there something I did not make clear?


----------



## TacoMac (May 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392507403640377347


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 13, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4900272


Rage has never not been political. Those posts still crack me up


----------



## rkymtnman (May 15, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4904789


Whats with the monkey? And it was not until just now I see the thing is not a nice fluffy puppy, what kind of sick shit is this?


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4904717


----------



## mooray (May 19, 2021)

I used to find him annoying, but he does a great job hitting the key points.


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4904789


Well, it got your attention. Pretty clearly somebody is fighting propaganda with some of his own.

I found the Mussolini quote to be funny, given some right wing media outlet's habit of calling Democrats -- "liberal fascists".

Democrats simply don't speak the same language as the Trump Party but it's my guess the images will trigger at least one of them. .


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394796753866551298


----------



## pinner420 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4905097


Notice all the damage is behind Biden?

Having to put out a fire is a lot better when you almost have the major flames out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4905097


That was day -1 in his term. Trump's term in office was one big dumpster fire. 

It is adorable when the feeble minded authoritarian right use Nazi propaganda techniques as if they were original.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4905097


weird way to describe ending the pandemic and sending us all a wad of cash. I guess that lawyer was right, trump supporters are fucking retarded


----------



## TacoMac (May 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4905211


i just love a cartoon like this, so many intricate things to look at place i may be able to Phrog when UI is taken away.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4905943


i was watching footage this morning and there really was a Canadian flag at the Insurrection tour that day. WTF???? @DIY-HP-LED do you have anything to say for your country,, man! for God's sakes you're supposed to be our smart neighbor.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was watching footage this morning and there really was a Canadian flag at the Insurrection tour that day. WTF???? @DIY-HP-LED do you have anything to say for your country,, man! for God's sakes you're supposed to be our smart neighbor.


I’m sure it was a dumbass Canadian trumper.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m sure it was a dumbass Canadian trumper.


what Province? where do your crazies reside?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was watching footage this morning and there really was a Canadian flag at the Insurrection tour that day. WTF???? @DIY-HP-LED do you have anything to say for your country,, man! for God's sakes you're supposed to be our smart neighbor.


You can rest assured the RCMP are taking a deep dive into it, they've got lot's of complaints from outraged Canadian citizens. Also I'm sure the government would be interested in who was waving a Canadian flag around in the middle of an insurrection against the US capital. I'm pretty sure we will see a face attached to the flag pole one day, I for one want to find out who it was. It's front and center in most news clips I see of the incident.

We have no shortage of racist assholes in Canada and you've seen a few posting here on the threads. The proud boys are a not so proud Canadian creation, we own them, like you own the Klan.

Canadian internet sleuths, anti-hate group helping to identify Capitol rioters | CBC News 

*Canadian internet sleuths, anti-hate group helping to identify Capitol rioters*
*1 archivist collected hundreds of hours of video; U of T's Citizen Lab helped identify 'zip tie guy'*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was watching footage this morning and there really was a Canadian flag at the Insurrection tour that day. WTF???? @DIY-HP-LED do you have anything to say for your country,, man! for God's sakes you're supposed to be our smart neighbor.


What American needs, a domestic terrorist watch list, ban those on it from possessing firearms and put them on a no fly list.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Canadian Proud Boys chapter says it has dissolved | TheHill 

*Canadian Proud Boys chapter says it has dissolved*
The Canadian chapter of the Proud Boys said that it has dissolved after their country named them a terrorist group.

In a statement shared on social media Sunday, Proud Boys Canada said there isn’t a group anymore. The group stated that they didn't have enough financial backing to overturn their designation as a terrorist organization in February. 



The designation carries financial and legal consequences. According to the Post, Canadian authorities can add members to the country's no-fly list, banks can freeze their assets and police can seize their property.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what Province? where do your crazies reside?


Pick one.


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Fake.
> 
> That started in 2017 as a joke posted by Twitter user @alaskancarl1.
> 
> View attachment 4906645


Did you really need to fact check trump watching cars 2 in '98 with black people while eating beans in a movie theater?


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Did you really need to fact check trump watching cars 2 in '98 with black people while eating beans in a movie theater?


I can only imagine how much fun he is at a party.


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I can only imagine how much fun he is at a party.


its actually a gathering because there is no pin the tail on the donkey or balloons.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Did you really need to fact check trump watching cars 2 in '98 with black people while eating beans in a movie theater?


No. I just happened to know the origin of that meme.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396092919627591680


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pick one.


Alberta!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Alberta!



Where ya been so long?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Where ya been so long?


I got a fitbit whipping my ass now, raining today!


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)




----------



## potroastV2 (May 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I got a fitbit whipping my ass now, raining today!



That's a very telling response, because I was talking about the song ...


----------



## Deadhead79 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's a very telling response, because I was talking about the song ...


Well we were talking about the Canadian province, though I do like Clapton and I do remember the lyrics!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4907269


Sounds like you've got sex issues, penis envy perhaps?


----------



## V256.420 (May 23, 2021)

Clearly his finger is bigger than his penis. This causes problems.


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Clearly his finger is bigger than his penis. This causes problems.


i swear your avatars eyes blink..it only does it while i'm typing..then i watch it..nothing..then i type..they blink.


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 23, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4907675


----------



## pinner420 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## VTHIZZ (May 23, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907777


LMAO


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 23, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907783


----------



## pinner420 (May 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4907789


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4907781


If everybody would just take the vaccine, the epidemic would be over. It has nothing to do with your stupid and baseless meme, it has everything to do with trumptards freaking out because their prethident told them to.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> If everybody would just take the vaccine, the epidemic would be over. It has nothing to do with your stupid and baseless meme, it has everything to do with trumptards freaking out because their prethident told them to.


I can't wait until they cuff the SOB up......


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907777





VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4907811


President Joe Biden. Love the sound of it. Sounds clean and free from corruption or graft.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (May 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4907829


----------



## V256.420 (May 23, 2021)

Can we have the Dec 2020 prices of those exact same items? thanks


----------



## V256.420 (May 23, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907900


Awesome price list


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907887


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907777












pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907887


----------



## TacoMac (May 24, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907887


You're obviously not very bright. The average price for May hasn't even been released yet because May isn't over.

The reason gas was so cheap in May of 2020 is because the entire nation was on lockdown. Nobody was driving. It got so bad that our oil reserves overflowed and we had to stop importing any oil at all. The price of oil went negative and trillions of dollars were lost.

All because Trump decided to act like Covid didn't exist.

In May of 2019 before covid hit, the average price of gas was $2.946 per gallon. The average price in May has not even been released yet as May isn't over, but the price of gas for April this year was $2.420

Moron.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2021)

Trump’s Policies Resulted In The Unnecessary Deaths Of Hundreds Of Thousands Of Americans: Lancet Report


The Trump Administration's cuts to global health programs and public health agencies greatly hindered the country’s response to the Covid-19 pandemic, the report asserts.




www.forbes.com





*Trump’s Policies Resulted In The Unnecessary Deaths Of Hundreds Of Thousands Of Americans: Lancet Report
*


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)




----------



## mooray (May 24, 2021)

Ooof, those at the top of the last page are straight up embarrassing. They belong more in the crazy sections of reddit or 4chan.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ooof, those at the top of the last page are straight up embarrassing. They belong more in the crazy sections of reddit or 4chan.


The asylum got its wifi back.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4908154


Ulysses S. Grant was an American military leader who served as the 18th president of the United States from 1869 to 1877. As president, Grant was an effective civil rights executive who created the Justice Department and worked with the Radical Republicans to protect African Americans during Reconstruction. Wikipedia 

and yet..

*Ulysses S*. *Grant* is *best* known as the Union general who led the *United States* to victory over the Confederate States of *America* during the American Civil War. As a two-term *President*, he is typically dismissed as weak and ineffective; historians have often ranked *Grant's* presidency near the bottom in American history.


----------



## sonicblue68 (May 24, 2021)

Ok here’s one I liked


----------



## mooray (May 24, 2021)

Well he's a politician and an American, so there's always a degree of that. Most of us are just happy that there's not a 10x wtpos version in there.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> As a two-term *President*, he is typically dismissed as weak and ineffective; historians have often ranked *Grant's* presidency near the bottom in American history.


Perhaps unfairly. 

While he was responsible for a corrupt administration, he himself was not corrupt and was penniless after retirement. His only means to support his family was a book deal which he laboured to complete as he suffered from throat cancer. Hours after finishing his memoirs, he died. 

Grant’s memoirs are considered to be one of the most honest reflections ever written by a political leader.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Perhaps unfairly.
> 
> While he was responsible for a corrupt administration, he himself was not corrupt and was penniless after retirement. His only means to support his family was a book deal which he laboured to complete as he suffered from throat cancer. Hours after finishing his memoirs, he died.
> 
> Grant’s memoirs are considered to be one of the most honest reflections ever written by a political leader.


Grant had it right about the first civil war, it had to end in unconditional surrender, that's how the second cold civil war must end too, utter defeat for the racist assholes. If they couldn't keep it for themselves, then burn it to the ground, while shoving their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye. 

If the democrats gain full power they must kill the rouge elephant and disempower the base that feeds it. How? By instituting majority rule using HR-1, voting rights and new laws that would make it a crime to conspire to disenfranchise voters, make them pay a heavy price for even trying. Next eliminate the domestic disinformation system, reassign the AM broadcast band to digital and ban the usual hate radio players, also use anti trust laws to break up the right wing radio and media networks. Next the FCC must regulate broadcasters, cable TV and social media, including YouTube. Any infrastructure plan should provide free regulated basic cable TV to rural America, along with highspeed internet, there is a reason for the rural/urban political divide.

A house divided cannot stand and there cannot be two versions of reality, facts should not compete with lies and propaganda. Rupert Murdoch pushed the edge and crossed over it, there should be extremely dire consequences, like investors who profit from disinformation and disunity losing their shirts. Nobody who watches foxnews or listens to hate radio votes for democrats any way, so nothing would be lost. If you fight fascism, you must go all out, it has always been that way.


----------



## Deadhead79 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4908416


trump was the guy that bought a teen beauty pageant so he could walk in on naked underage girls. and he admits he did so.

nice try, racist.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4908416







And if you get anything other than a couple cherry pictures of an adult Biden with entire families as he takes dozens(?) of times when they have public events over the career of 50 years(?) with tired squirmy kids, feel free to report it to the FBI or an actual news company. 

Kids abusers are bad and need to be stopped. Which is a good thing that Biden actually fought to get child predators tracked and strengthened the laws.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And if you get anything other than a couple pictures of an adult Biden with entire families as he takes dozens(?) of times when they have public events over the career of 50 years(?) with tired squirmy kids, feel free to report it to the FBI or an actual news company.


he has 3 posts since april 2020. lol.


----------



## TacoMac (May 24, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4908416


3 posts and this is one of them. Fun fact: the only pedophiles being convicted and sent to prison are republicans.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2021)

*58% of voters support passing Biden's $4 trillion infrastructure plan without any Republican votes, poll finds*
"Moreover, we find that a majority of likely voters prefer the American Jobs Plan and American Families Plan over the smaller Republican counter-proposal," the poll said. "Likely voters also want congressional Republicans to work with Biden to pass the American Jobs Plan, the American Families Plan, and the rest of Biden's agenda, rather than try to simply obstruct the Democratic Party." 








58% of voters support passing Biden's $4 trillion infrastructure plan without any Republican votes, poll finds


As Biden attempts to get Republicans on board with his infrastructure plan, the majority of voters support a bigger plan passed without the GOP.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 25, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4907918


huh! i thought he had 7 bankruptcies..glad you cleared that up.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 25, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4908416


This is funny considering dozens of women have accused the Mango terrorist of sexual assault

Probably all attracted to his stunning good looks 
Cause we know its not his character


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4908822


i love these types of political comics because a teacher, long ago, taught us how to interpret them in her class. i find that with so much in them i can spend an hour absorbing what the artists' message is which is often more than you think.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 25, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> Ok here’s one I liked


And still your President 
Has Mexico paid for Trumpkins vanity wall yet
Asking for All tax paying Americans ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Perhaps unfairly.
> 
> While he was responsible for a corrupt administration, he himself was not corrupt and was penniless after retirement. His only means to support his family was a book deal which he laboured to complete as he suffered from throat cancer. Hours after finishing his memoirs, he died.
> 
> Grant’s memoirs are considered to be one of the most honest reflections ever written by a political leader.


i'd like to read it, is there a special title? there's probably a million books on him out there.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'd like to read it, is there a special title? there's probably a million books on him out there.


The title is: The Personal Memoirs of U. S. Grant.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4908416


lulz

I assume you are stupid because you voted for Trump. Because you are stupid you completely miss why that was a racist act.

So you blame me.

Because you are stupid.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2021)

Deadhead79 said:


> View attachment 4908416


'he doesn't even wait- just grabs them by the pussy..'


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2021)

*EPA Admits to Altering Science Under Trump, Pledges New Course*
*Senior management demanded modifications to scientific conclusions that "did not make sense," career employees said.*








EPA Admits to Altering Science Under Trump, Pledges New Course


Senior management demanded modifications to scientific conclusions that "did not make sense," career employees said.




www.govexec.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *EPA Admits to Altering Science Under Trump, Pledges New Course*
> *Senior management demanded modifications to scientific conclusions that "did not make sense," career employees said.*
> 
> 
> ...


Im so relieved that the Fed stayed independent after Trump yanked Yellen for being 'short' which was likely just him setting up a misdirection troll.


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im so relieved that the Fed stayed independent after Trump yanked Yellen for being 'short' which was likely just him setting up a misdirection troll.


we're going to uncover shit for years to come.


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)




----------



## mooray (May 27, 2021)

Good job Santa Fe.

A minor nitpick on Forth Worth and Hartford, I wish they'd use "Republic" instead of "Democracy" to give it a little something extra.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Good job Santa Fe.
> 
> A minor nitpick on Forth Worth and Hartford, I wish they'd use "Republic" instead of "Democracy" to give it a little something extra.


Could WaPo's headline use any smaller font? since we're not nitpicking; i will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'd like to read it, is there a special title? there's probably a million books on him out there.


4367-pdf.pdf (gutenberg.org)


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 2, 2021)

Trump will never be arrested, let alone go to prison. People have been saying that for over a decade and it has never happened.

And it will never happen. Why? Because most of them are in bed with him one way or another.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Trump will never be arrested, let alone go to prison. People have been saying that for over a decade and it has never happened.
> 
> And it will never happen. Why? Because most of them are in bed with him one way or another.


I though he had a "magic" force field around him that prevented all indictments! NY state isn't wasting millions of dollars to just make Trump nervous, he broke the law. His behavior in business was consistent with his behavior as POTUS, he is a creature of inflexible habit and is incapable of growth and change. Donald is a lifelong impulse driven criminal and not many days went by when he didn't commit a criminal act, even if it was "just" a casual sexual assault.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Jun 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4917460


Think it's time for Manchin and other Dem holdouts to revise their filibuster views regardless of any precedent it may set, While it's commendable to try bi-partisanship the reps aren't genuinely interested.The recalcitrant Dems. need to ask themselves what Mitch and his party would do if the roles were reversed and that is the same as their stance on the Supreme court flip flop, 10 months before election not enough time for Merrick Garland but 3 months before election just fine to appoint Coney Barrett, a total FK the rules in your face power play. So go for it and sack the filibuster rules and ram through what Biden wants and worry about later, later. The way the reps. keep outright lying,hopefully 2022 they don't gain in Senate or House and if they do (if a majority of Americans are that stupid in the face of their actions) then we're toast anyway.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Think it's time for Manchin and other Dem holdouts to revise their filibuster views


That is never going to happen. Everybody even talking about abolishing the filibuster is living in a more delusional world than a QAnon follower.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That is never going to happen. Everybody even talking about abolishing the filibuster is living in a more delusional world than a QAnon follower.


















Somehow I don't see people losing friends and family over arguments about the complexities of the filibuster.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That is never going to happen. Everybody even talking about abolishing the filibuster is living in a more delusional world than a QAnon follower.


They can revert to the way it used to work, make them stand and deliver. Also they can eliminate it for HR1 and the voting rights act, Manchin has to run again in 2026 and he doesn't want to run up hill himself. If the republicans get power again they will not give it up peacefully, they would even ignore the SCOTUS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4917584


It will be all the rage among his supporters this summer, red MAGA hat and backwards pants. Maybe he should go with a proud boys dress (not a kilt, they are tartan), it would make changing his diaper easier.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4917584


I heard he does that cause it makes his little bulge look bigger. That’s what people are saying. Lots of very smart people are saying that, so, we’ll see. 

He probably doesn’t have to take off his pants.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2021)

A special interest group says we can't afford the infrastructure bill.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jun 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4920271
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article probably deserves it's own thread. Outside-the-US perception of the US has shifted big time. Tons of good stuff in there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jun 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4920582


I don't think people focus hard enough on the psychology between the push/pull or inclusion/exclusion angles. Just about everything republicans do is out of their hate for something and that speaks volumes. I'm not a big fan of religion, but Jesus was supposedly so effing hippie-love empathic and inclusive that he makes Berkeley hippies look like prison guards. They are just a complete 180 from what they claim.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2021)

'Clear' or 'It's Alive'. 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2021/06/15/washington-monument-lightning-strike/


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'Clear' or 'It's Alive'.
> 
> View attachment 4924121
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2021/06/15/washington-monument-lightning-strike/


recharging


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/joe-biden-europe-world-news-geneva-russia-d86605a1c60be7c9ca856028030b961b


----------



## Moldy (Jun 17, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4907887


Thanx Trump! Fucking Dems always have to clean up after the fucking fools get done. Fact.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jun 17, 2021)

Putin blows up disinfo claims about Biden’s mental fitness: ‘He doesn’t let anything get by, I assure you’


U.S. conservative and Russian media alike portray President Joe Biden as doddering and mentally feeble, but Vladimir Putin says that's just not true.The Russian president met his American counterpart Wednesday for their first summit in Geneva, and Putin knocked down speculation about Biden's...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4926083


his retard supporters wont even care. they know they're full of shit retards but they're just angry that everyone knows they're dumb and racist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4926539


They should have included MBS in that cartoon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *EPA Admits to Altering Science Under Trump, Pledges New Course*
> *Senior management demanded modifications to scientific conclusions that "did not make sense," career employees said.*
> 
> 
> ...


i am so surprised.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411836421686583296


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411836421686583296


Im enjoying this Kinzinger guy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411836421686583296


Musk wants to go to Mars and Bezos is actually a Ferengi looking to go back home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 4938613




One of these things are not like the others.






But a lot of time, effort, and money has gone into brainwashing people into thinking it is a 'both sides' issue. It is not. It is just manufactured to look like it to keep the Republican's/right wing dictators in power.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 4938613


( )( )==========)~~~~~~


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 9, 2021)

nail gun though.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2021)

Dog the Congress woman


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 4938613


Your view is narrow and simplistic, lending itself to dismissal


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 10, 2021)

Stand for something, or you stand for nothing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/qgpVs7q


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 16, 2021)

we couldn't agree more!!


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2021)

Reuse reduce recycle. Trumps an environmentalist, he cares about you.


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

You have to bang four, who do you pick?

Plot twist, only one can be a woman.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> You have to bang four, who do you pick?
> 
> Plot twist, only one can be a woman.


2nd plot twist: there are only 2 women in that pic.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2021)

It's Eric isn't it...he's got the innie!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

_“I hear this is the hottest July in the history of Hell.”_​


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4947977
> _“I hear this is the hottest July in the history of Hell.”_​


Glad I have my exit visa.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> You have to bang four, who do you pick?
> 
> Plot twist, only one can be a woman.


I think I'll pass on the whole premise


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I think I'll pass on the whole premise



Hmmm, now that's a conundrum. 


Are you going to defer or refer?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4950537


just tell them 'Trump sent me'..that should take care of your speed pass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2021)

Dealing with hateful right wing propaganda spam trolls in the morning feels like:


----------



## HGCC (Jul 29, 2021)

Conservative facts and logic...hey its written down somewhere so it must true.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4956500


The problem with the meme is too many people will believe and try it, "Look, the guberment got four of them trackers on my car and the spare tire has one too"! There will be many morons with flat tires, Jesus imagine if Trump was still on social media and posted that meme!


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 4956529


there's a reason why his neighbor beat the shit out of him.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there's a reason why his neighbor beat the shit out of him.


tackling someone from behind while they’re mowing the lawn is far from beating the shit out of someone. More akin to a sucker punch 

Hopefully it was worth the prison time, and the 500k


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> tackling someone from behind while they’re mowing the lawn is far from beating the shit out of someone. More akin to a sucker punch
> 
> Hopefully it was worth the prison time, and the 500k


were you there?

i'm sure for the neighbor it was worth ever fvcking penny to put that dick in the hospital.

he's a doc-tah donchya know.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> tackling someone from behind while they’re mowing the lawn is far from beating the shit out of someone. More akin to a sucker punch
> 
> Hopefully it was worth the prison time, and the 500k


Punching a brownshirt ...priceless


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> tackling someone from behind while they’re mowing the lawn is far from beating the shit out of someone. More akin to a sucker punch
> 
> Hopefully it was worth the prison time, and the 500k


My guess is that whoever is 'neighbors' to a family of wealthy cons like the Pauls, they could afford it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Punching a brownshirt ...priceless


and whatever that thing is on his head.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2021)

Hold on to your dreams people ……


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The problem with the meme is too many people will believe and try it, "Look, the guberment got four of them trackers on my car and the spare tire has one too"! There will be many morons with flat tires, Jesus imagine if Trump was still on social media and posted that meme!


Sure would put a damper on the moron parades.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> My guess is that whoever is 'neighbors' to a family of wealthy cons like the Pauls, they could afford it.


I’m pretty sure Paul is the only guy in the neighbourhood mowing his own lawn.

Good fences make good neighbours.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sure would put a damper on the moron parades.
> 
> View attachment 4956555


That and hundreds of roofing nails crazy glued to the road in a couple of minutes by a few people for a DIY spike strip. Four flats stops em cold and sets em up for the Molotov cocktails!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m pretty sure Paul is the only guy in the neighbourhood mowing his own lawn.
> 
> Good fences make good neighbours.


He should have paid cash to a big guy with a baseball bat for professional results, he might have gotten away with it. Some guy in a mask shows up at his house and hits a home run off Rand's head then disappears...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He should have paid cash to a big guy with a baseball bat for professional results, the might have gotten away with it. Some guy in a mask shows up at his house and hits a home run off Rand's head then disappears...


He should have hired these guys.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m pretty sure Paul is the only guy in the neighbourhood mowing his own lawn.
> 
> Good fences make good neighbours.


he must be one cheap ass mother fvcker..a Senator mowing his own lawn anyone could come up behind him and give one good wallop- oh wait!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He should have paid cash to a big guy with a baseball bat for professional results, he might have gotten away with it. Some guy in a mask shows up at his house and hits a home run off Rand's head then disappears...


agreed..but when you see red? and that fvcker Paul is just the one that would push you over the edge. so he can run like a coward squealing. did this guy have any priors? wonder what his actual sentence was?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2021)

@Plutonium


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 7, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MarchAgainstNazis/comments/ozs3ol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

I wonder what the equivalencies are in terms of serious illness or death now between a vaxxed senior and an unvaxxed 20, 30 or 40 year old's. I wonder how an average 70 year old vaxxed person would fare with delta, vs a 20 to 50 year old in terms of getting a shit kicking illness, hospitalizations or death. We do know the hospitals are full of unvaxxed young people, even children, a few older unvaxxed and the immunocompromised vaxxed.

I'll bet your average 70 year old vaxxed person in good health probably feels pretty good about their odds of dealing with delta, if they get it. I wonder if anybody worked out how much of and advantage the vaxxed seniors have compared to the younger age groups. I'll bet a vaxxed 70 year old's odds are as good or better against covid delta than a unvaxxed 20 year old.

Perhaps this could be a useful statistic or way of looking at the data that might click with some of the reluctant.


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 7, 2021)

Fuck its just too easy with this moron


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> View attachment 4960434View attachment 4960435View attachment 4960436
> 
> Fuck its just too easy with this moron


Pssst
We voted out the moron in November
BTW did you know he lost the popular vote twice ...the second time by seven million American voters?

You are welcome in advance


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Fuck its just too easy with this moron


it’s a lot easier with this moron. Just hit record.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Fuck its just too easy with this moron


:^)


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> View attachment 4960932View attachment 4960933View attachment 4960934


Cool memes.

Got any funny ones?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> View attachment 4960932View attachment 4960933View attachment 4960934


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> View attachment 4960434View attachment 4960435View attachment 4960436
> 
> Fuck its just too easy with this moron


That last one is made me laugh


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4960437


even the Yeti pubes like Stormy Daniels described! love it


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 11, 2021)

Not sure where the post went so I can properly thank it, but I believe it was @rkymtnman that posted up Laurie boebert might be the love child of a pro(ish) wrassler. That's made me laugh since I saw it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Not sure where the post went so I can properly thank it, but I believe it was @rkymtnman that posted up Laurie boebert might be the love child of a pro(ish) wrassler. That's made me laugh since I saw it.


i don't recall that. maybe somebody else did? i hope CO dumps that dumb bitch ASAP though.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't recall that. maybe somebody else did? i hope CO dumps that dumb bitch ASAP though.











Republican star Lauren Boebert spins fables about her childhood — but the real story is better


The strange saga of the gun-toting GOP congresswoman, her single mom, the pro wrestler and the corrupt phlebotomist




www.salon.com





Sorry no meme...but Florida woman is a pro wrestling love child. Top rope brother!


Edit: thank you to whoever it was, been laughing non stop.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Republican star Lauren Boebert spins fables about her childhood — but the real story is better
> 
> 
> The strange saga of the gun-toting GOP congresswoman, her single mom, the pro wrestler and the corrupt phlebotomist
> ...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4960987


pre-coffee he looks so familiar i thought it was my ex-husband without moustache.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't recall that. maybe somebody else did? i hope CO dumps that dumb bitch ASAP though.


isn't she in your district?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4964943


Such things only bother those with morals and character.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Aug 15, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4964271


Oh I love these. I do discriminate between origin and manufacture. I choose the second.

The kebab is a tell this is an English urban place.

My car is Japanese with a lot of Canadian content.
My vodka is from Kentucky.
My pizza is locally made.
No coffee.
My movies are from all over.
My black tea is from Africa and India. Not a Ceylon fan. My green tea is Japanese.
My shirt is tagged Dominican Republic.
My oil is mostly US and Canadian.
My electronics hail from Britain, Maine, Germany and the Sierra foothills. I do “high end” audio. TVs are Japanese and Korean.
I wish we had kebab here. Closest and not well represented in the desert West are shawarma and gyros. We do get some spankin al pastor though.

I know that a lot of this is geographic. But still fun to compare.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wish we had kebab here. Closest and not well represented in the desert West are shawarma and gyros


i love a authentic gyro or souvlaki. hard to find near me. denver has a great greek place.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love a authentic gyro or souvlaki. hard to find near me. denver has a great greek place.


Any of the Pete's places have been good. https://www.petesrestaurants.com/

Pete's kitchen was best.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love a authentic gyro or souvlaki. hard to find near me. denver has a great greek place.


The consolation is real street tacos
oh mi corazon


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Any of the Pete's places have been good. https://www.petesrestaurants.com/
> 
> Pete's kitchen was best.


i've been to Yianni's on w colfax a few times. great food. i'll have to try petes. thx.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The consolation is real street tacos
> oh mi corazon


tacos de lengua mi favorito.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 17, 2021)

The average afghani is perfectly fine with the subjugation of women


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The average afghani is perfectly fine with the subjugation of women


You know a few average Afghanis that have told you that do you???


----------



## mooray (Aug 18, 2021)

That sounds surprising to you? Even in Saudi Arabia, which is waaaaaay ahead of Afghanistan in terms of social modernization, only recently allowed women to drive.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 18, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> You know a few average Afghanis that have told you that do you???


Is that a requirement? Do you need to be told everything, or are you capable of reading?


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Is that a requirement? Do you need to be told everything, or are you capable of reading?


Put a link to an average Afghani proving this.
I don't think average Afghans are doing much except hiding or trying to flee the Taliban.
Remember the only place any western news is in Afghanistan is in Kabul.
The Taliban would be murdering anyone who doesn't obey them all over the rest of Afghanistan.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 18, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Put a link to an average Afghani proving this.
> I don't think average Afghans are doing much except hiding or trying to flee the Taliban.
> Remember the only place any western news is in Afghanistan is in Kabul.
> The Taliban would be murdering anyone who doesn't obey them all over the rest of Afghanistan.


You seem to want a pick a fight with me, but I'm not provoked


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You seem to want a pick a fight with me, but I'm not provoked


No you just posted a blanket statement about average Afghanis and I thought it was stupid so I retorted with my thoughts. That's all.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You seem to want a pick a fight with me, but I'm not provoked


Probably easier if ya just said I wouldn't know what was happening to the average Afghani instead of calling them all women abusers.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

A meme to keep the thread on track.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 19, 2021)

Worth noting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 19, 2021)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 4968220


That's funny- about 30min. ago I saw a car with a faded bumper sticker that said "Somewhere in Texas a village is missing it's idiot"


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 19, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's funny- about 30min. ago I saw a car with a faded bumper sticker that said "Somewhere in Texas a village is missing it's idiot"


it moved to Florida


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 21, 2021)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 4969619


How dumb is it we left Afghanistan w/out taking the rare earth minerals? China can’t wait


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> How dumb is it we left Afghanistan w/out taking the rare earth minerals? China can’t wait


Maybe because they arent exactly in nice neat palletized boxes? The amount of time, labor and money needed to extract them is yuuge. Consider Molycorp.









The collapse of American rare earth mining — and lessons learned


In this commentary, a reader argues it's the U.S. government’s responsibility to set the stage for increased American rare earth production.




www.defensenews.com





But the news isnt all bad.









The U.S. Needs China For Rare Earth Minerals? Not For Long, Thanks To This Mountain


If the folks at USA Rare Earth have anything to say about it, we'll soon start weaning ourselves off rival powers as our source for those critical elements.




www.google.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 21, 2021)

His post oozed of a narcissistic entitlement to the resources of other nations, so I assumed he was a joking, but maybe not...?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> His post oozed of a narcissistic entitlement to the resources of other nations, so I assumed he was a joking, but maybe not...?


If it was a joke, he should keep his day job.


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4969507
> View attachment 4969508
> View attachment 4969509


Iwould add Joe Manchin to the blue column. That weasel is leveraging his disloyalty into exceptional power.


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 21, 2021)

ah fcck me .. howd that get in there  apologies lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> How dumb is it we left Afghanistan w/out taking the rare earth minerals? China can’t wait


So dumb to not commit a war crime


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Moldy (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)

Poor Bill.. must be horrible lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> View attachment 4972259
> Poor Bill.. must be horrible lol


I’d rather be married to an intellectual than a hooker and I wouldn’t fuck Melania with your dick.


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d rather be married to an intellectual than a hooker and I wouldn’t fuck Melania with your dick.
> 
> View attachment 4972265


You mad bro - no one cares.


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> You mad bro - no one cares.


You dumb bro - your memes suck.


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You dumb bro - your memes suck.


Jesus ... Democrats win the WH and all the snowflakes come out. Must suk to always have your lil feelers hurt ..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Jesus ... Democrats win the WH and all the snowflakes come out. Must suk to always have your lil feelers hurt ..


That was a lot funnier than any of your memes.


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 25, 2021)

Also, you should brush up on your political history before you start calling Hillary an Intellectual.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Also, you should brush up on your political history before you start calling Hillary an Intellectual.


Compared to Melania, you’re an intellectual. lol


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 25, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Also, you should brush up on your political history before you start calling Hillary an Intellectual.




What do you have that is not Republican/foreign dictator trolls on her that you don't like?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 29, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/pdx1ar


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Anti-Racist is ALWAYS just a code word for Anti-White


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> View attachment 4975671


The local Wendy's is hiring at $15/hr. 

Nobody's fighting over jobs


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The local Wendy's is hiring at $15/hr.
> 
> Nobody's fighting over jobs



the MININUM wage part of that meme could be any number of issues
WOMENS RIGHTS
GAY RIGHTS
ENVIRONMENTALISM


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> the MININUM wage part of that meme could be any number of issues
> WOMENS RIGHTS
> GAY RIGHTS
> ENVIRONMENTALISM


But it's not


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> But it's not


no matter which way you slice it - the lefts views on immigration are a disaster and run totally contrary to everything else they claim to be passionate about


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

Is there any other cartoonist even remotely as great as StoneToss?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4975765View attachment 4975766


Nah, we kinda fucked up. Next up


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

Like i said - i doubt there is a cartoonist that even comes close to the amount of ownage that StoneToss has tallied up - and if there is - they DEFINITELY arent a leftist


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

Ha, you might be on the wrong side of the projection argument.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

OMG YOU BELIEVE THAT DUMB WHITE GENOCIDE CONSPIRACY MYTH??


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

*crickets


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> OMG YOU BELIEVE THAT DUMB WHITE GENOCIDE CONSPIRACY MYTH??
> 
> View attachment 4975918


You're expressing your morality now, remember?

"I'm totally being genocided!!!(cough*because that fucking exactly what I would to do*cough)."

Basically, every time you accuse people of something horrible when it's super outlandish with virtually zero support, it's because you're horrible.

Well, if you have any consistency with your claims anyway.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Like i said - i doubt there is a cartoonist that even comes close to the amount of ownage that StoneToss has tallied up - and if there is - they DEFINITELY arent a leftistView attachment 4975905


He is LEFT HANDED


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> Basically, every time you accuse people of something horrible when it's super outlandish with virtually zero support, it's because you're horrible.


People accused Jussie Smollett of doing something HORRIBLE and outlandish with ZERO evidence. If there was ANY evidence whatsoever JUSSIE would be the first to admit it.. The Anti-Jussies as the ACTUAL horrible people!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> OMG YOU BELIEVE THAT DUMB WHITE GENOCIDE CONSPIRACY MYTH??
> 
> View attachment 4975918


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> People accused Jussie Smollett of doing something HORRIBLE and outlandish with ZERO evidence. If there was ANY evidence whatsoever JUSSIE would be the first to admit it.. The Anti-Jussies as the ACTUAL horrible people!
> 
> View attachment 4975938


Man you sure ride that guy's cock. Just desperately clinging to it like a hobo on a chipotle burrito.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

Oooooohhh he’s the greatest cartoonist EVER !
Creepy cuck vibe +1


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> OMG YOU BELIEVE THAT DUMB WHITE GENOCIDE CONSPIRACY MYTH??
> 
> View attachment 4975918




genocide

noun

the deliberate killing of a large number of people from a particular nation or ethnic group with the aim of destroying that nation or group


where all them white mass graves yo

What part of white culture are you so enamored with that you feel it needs protection.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

Speaking of creepy leftists & the greatest cartoonist in the history of forever


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> where all them white mass graves yo


When i say GENOCIDE - i am going by the ACTUAL definition - THE LEGAL DEFINITION - where the word COMES FROM


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Speaking of creepy leftists
> 
> View attachment 4975953


Uh ohhhhh, you remember the projection thing, right? Which one are you?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Like i said - i doubt there is a cartoonist that even comes close to the amount of ownage that StoneToss has tallied up - and if there is - they DEFINITELY arent a leftistView attachment 4975905


You mean that there is not a paid propaganda network of 'leftist' media like there is on the right?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> What part of white culture are you so enamored with that you feel it needs protection.


The part where he and his white buddies are still the majority of the population.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The part where he and his white buddies are still the majority of the population.


Whites were already a world minority - and now being deliberately turned into minorities in all of their own countries

This is a violation of countless human rights policies and also a program of genocide


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

https://www.businessinsider.com/charts-how-much-wealth-each-race-ethnicity-held-2020-2021-3


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Whites were already a world minority - and now being deliberately turned into minorities in all of their own countries
> 
> This is a violation of countless human rights policies and also a program of genocide


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4975683


this meme has gotten so much traction since 2016.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

Members of the religious suicide cult of political correctness think that calling all the smart people names and slandering them is going to work forever


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You dumb bro - your memes suck.


i liked the one of Fauci and hadn't seen it before so it got 'love'. fair is fair.


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Members of the religious suicide cult of political correctness think that calling all the smart people names and slandering them is going to work forever
> 
> View attachment 4975966


Huge font, very simple, no more than 3-4 scene max storyboard....ten bucks says you have a jitterbug.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Members of the religious suicide cult of political correctness think that calling all the smart people names and slandering them is going to work forever
> 
> View attachment 4975966


no but changing election rules just might.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Members of the religious suicide cult of political correctness think that calling all the smart people names and slandering them is going to work forever
> 
> View attachment 4975966


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> Huge font, very simple, no more than 3-4 scene max storyboard....ten bucks says you have a jitterbug.


n'awwwwwww political awakening can happen at any time in life. be happy for him no matter who he supports; he's getting involved regardless of his hardware.

i love you Mooray


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> View attachment 4975671


it's been my experience that business owners don't like to adjust their bottom line..$15, is old news and now we're closer to $20.

mr. business owner, either you pay it or you will be doing it yourself.

nobody wants to work for you? this is The Reckoning.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

Its amazing that this meme i made can instantly make a leftist PRETEND they are perfectly fine with white nationalism.


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

I wish you could see your superhero complex. The impact is 1/1000th of what you think it is. Which, if we get back to your projection thing again...does that mean you've been effortlessly decimated a million times over??


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Its amazing that this meme i made can instantly make a leftist PRETEND they are perfectly fine with white nationalism.
> 
> View attachment 4975972




People are always free to leave our country man.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> People are always free to leave our country man.


Why would White people leave Europe & America?

Wouldnt it make FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR more sense for you anti-whites to simply back up EVERYTHING YOU STAND FOR AND LEAVE?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Why would White people leave Europe & America?
> 
> Wouldnt it make FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR more sense for you anti-whites to simply back up EVERYTHING YOU STAND FOR AND LEAVE?


lol at your 'anti-whites' spam.






Also white people live across the planet man. You are a prisoner in your own mind.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> The impact is 1/1000th of what you think it is.


The impact that me and about 10 other activists have had on political discourse and the trajectory of western civilization is UNRIVALED in history

I am quite proud of it - i wont lie


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

Blah blah blah *fart Blah


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol at your 'anti-whites' spam.


Just saying YOUR utopia ALREADY EXISTS - you are free to go there rather than try to turn Europe & America into it


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Just saying YOUR utopia ALREADY EXISTS - you are free to go there rather than try to turn Europe & America into itView attachment 4975979


You can find squaller anywhere.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You can find squaller anywhere.



THEREFORE you want ALL of western civilization to be "squaller"

great logic pal!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Anti-Racist is ALWAYS just a code word for Anti-White
> 
> View attachment 4975595


nothing is always.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> THEREFORE you want ALL of western civilization to be "squaller"
> 
> great logic pal!




Unless you are using nonsensical racist logic.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Is there any other cartoonist even remotely as great as StoneToss?
> 
> View attachment 4975691


actually, there is.











AMERICAN CARNAGE: The graphic novel of the January 6 insurrection


A raging out-of-control mob violently takes over Capitol Hill following a Trump rally. The story of the events of January 6, 2021, in comic form.




www.insider.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> The impact that me and about 10 other activists have had on political discourse and the trajectory of western civilization is UNRIVALED in history
> 
> I am quite proud of it - i wont lie


Wow. Your narcissism would be hilarious, if it weren't so sad. Does the success in your surroundings/life proportionally match your view of yourself, or is there "some" discrepancy?


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

At least leftists are no longer denying that they are useful idiots of the establishment and not "fighting the system"


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

Sesame Street


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> *Its amazing that this meme i made can instantly make a leftist PRETEND they are perfectly fine with white nationalism.*
> 
> View attachment 4975972


it's amazing that you think that. 'not fighting the system'.

now where did your quote go? nice edit but i'm quicker.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> At least leftists are no longer denying that they are useful idiots of the establishment and not "fighting the system"View attachment 4975990


Oh look another right wing propagandists selling the Republican nonsense.

http://presidentialdata.org/



It is almost like they are anti-American business.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The part where he and his white buddies are still the majority of the population.


white people smell like sour milk.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He is LEFT HANDED


How sinister


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Blah blah blah *fart Blah
> 
> View attachment 4975978


this is almost as good as the black and white 'penis Trump' it's a photo where he's the head in retraction.

i think that was your too- it was great!


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> The impact that me and about 10 other activists have had on political discourse and the trajectory of western civilization is UNRIVALED in history
> 
> I am quite proud of it - i wont lie


Thought of something else funny about this....so you're a bunch of white guys that are against white guys complaining about white guys, but you're out there fervently complaining about white guys complaining about white guys, and in doing so you're making white guys complain about white guys. Now, I'm no expert here, but you might not be helping yourself.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh look another right wing propagandists selling the Republican nonsense.
> 
> http://presidentialdata.org/
> View attachment 4976029View attachment 4976030View attachment 4976032
> ...


i was thinking about this today what Obama was handed with no help + Tea Jerks stifling his administration and now the shit sandwich Biden was handed worse than anything Obama had to deal with right away and it's nothing but complain..just months ago..and it nothing but complain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 30, 2021)

One minute leftists are OPENLY BRAGGING that they are for open borders, bragging about how non-Whites will be taking over Europe & America, and how white kids are becoming hated minorities and thats good because white kids deserve it for slavery, conquest, and other things non-Whites are just as guilty of... and then deliberately slandering whites who object

The next minute I can have 30 leftists in a forum ALL IN TOTAL DENIAL OF EVERYTHING THEY HAVE EVER STOOD FOR IN THEIR LIFE. & saying everything they ever believed in was just a white supremacist conspiracy theory.

So when somebody says i have NO EFFECT on the narrative and discourse.... OBVIOUSLY thats not true


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> One minute leftists are OPENLY BRAGGING that they are for open borders, bragging about how non-Whites will be taking over Europe & America, and how white kids are becoming hated minorities and thats good because white kids deserve it for slavery, conquest, and other things non-Whites are just as guilty of... and then deliberately slandering whites who object
> 
> The next minute I can have 30 of them in a forum ALL IN TOTAL DENIAL OF EVERYTHING THEY HAVE EVER STOOD FOR IN THEIR LIFE.
> 
> ...





You should ask your handlers to give you a better selection of memes. Your shit is on repeat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> One minute leftists are OPENLY BRAGGING that they are for open borders, bragging about how non-Whites will be taking over Europe & America, and how white kids are becoming hated minorities and thats good because white kids deserve it for slavery, conquest, and other things non-Whites are just as guilty of... and then deliberately slandering whites who object
> 
> The next minute I can have 30 leftists in a forum ALL IN TOTAL DENIAL OF EVERYTHING THEY HAVE EVER STOOD FOR IN THEIR LIFE. & saying everything they ever believed in was just a white supremacist conspiracy theory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> One minute leftists are OPENLY BRAGGING that they are for open borders, bragging about how non-Whites will be taking over Europe & America, and how white kids are becoming hated minorities and thats good because white kids deserve it for slavery, conquest, and other things non-Whites are just as guilty of... and then deliberately slandering whites who object
> 
> The next minute I can have 30 leftists in a forum ALL IN TOTAL DENIAL OF EVERYTHING THEY HAVE EVER STOOD FOR IN THEIR LIFE. & saying everything they ever believed in was just a white supremacist conspiracy theory.
> 
> ...


is that a picture of you in that poster?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

…


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I believe he is related to the inbred whitaker family …


He checks all the boxes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> no matter which way you slice it - the lefts views on immigration are a disaster and run totally contrary to everything else they claim to be passionate about


yet the Repubs refuse to allow E-verify . weird, huh? it's called supply and demand, moron.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

Victimhood makes aryan blood run cold.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> the MININUM wage part of that meme could be any number of issues
> WOMENS RIGHTS
> GAY RIGHTS
> ENVIRONMENTALISM


Only republicans are a threat to those things.

You are so boring. Time to move on.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/white-nationalists-taliban-afghanistan/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/white-nationalists-taliban-afghanistan/View attachment 4977643


White supremacist praise of the Taliban takeover concerns US officials








White supremacist praise of the Taliban takeover concerns US officials


As the United States-backed government in Afghanistan fell to the Taliban and US troops raced to leave the country, White supremacist and anti-government extremists have expressed admiration for what the Taliban accomplished, a worrying development for US officials who have been grappling with...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> White supremacist praise of the Taliban takeover concerns US officials
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like @rabbita78.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> That sounds exactly like @rabbita78.


I would like to see what would happen if we all simply stopped replying to or about klanrabbit.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't do that, he needs our tears to masturbate, otherwise there's too much chafing.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Don't do that, he needs our tears to masturbate, otherwise there's too much chafing.


Let it chafe, I say.

It is still here because it is doubling traffic in this subforum. If we want it gone, we need to cooperate a bit. Frankly I am tired of it. It is beyond shame, humiliation, honor or any possible redemption. It is pure deluded hatred.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

We're not great at cooperating. Start a thread about how you like Bernie's education/healthcare ideas. Prepare to be eaten alive by your own.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> We're not great at cooperating. Start a thread about how you like Bernie's education/healthcare ideas. Prepare to be eaten alive by your own.


Since I don't (like his ideas), I won't.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

I agree. In fact, I think we should reduce healthcare and education. Let's get rid of the pre-existing conditions and shave two years off high school. There's just no way that smart and healthy people are good for a society. I could never support such a thing. I'm happy we're together on that.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> I agree. In fact, I think we should reduce healthcare and education. Let's get rid of the pre-existing conditions and shave two years off high school. There's just no way that smart and healthy people are good for a society. I could never support such a thing. I'm happy we're together on that.


It has been my impression that Bernie has not had any of his ideas implemented despite being in Congress. I figure he would be an ineffective chief executive and a drag on Democrat future ambitions.

I am not against the things you list in principle, despite your sarcasm. But this is Thunderdome.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

Sarcasm? Whaaaaaaaat?? 

But, big changes take years/decades and living in the present keeps you in the present. I know it sucks, because things feel so fragile that it doesn't seem like we can even deal with tomorrow, let alone a year from tomorrow. I suspect this isn't the first time things have felt fragile and I suspect we're here today because people pushed for the future anyway.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sarcasm? Whaaaaaaaat??
> 
> But, big changes take years/decades and living in the present keeps you in the present. I know it sucks, because things feel so fragile that it doesn't seem like we can even deal with tomorrow, let alone a year from tomorrow. I suspect this isn't the first time things have felt fragile and I suspect we're here today because people pushed for the future anyway.


The changes need to be incremental. America is not ready for a Social Democrat. The Party needs to attend to its large plurality of centrists, many of whom were once moderate Republicans when that was still a thing. Bernie would repel centrists like me.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

Bernie himself is arbitrary. The idea of healthcare as human right is sound and expanding education is the future.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bernie himself is arbitrary. The idea of healthcare as human right is sound and expanding education is the future.


Those are two planks of social democracy that I do embrace.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

Same, and republicans should too. They think of "education" as a bunch of skinny hipsters studying philosophy and playing with their curly little mustache while telling them how to live, but education includes the trades and they're just as important.

Okay, I guess that's enough of a thread digression from me for the day...peace.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Same, and republicans should too. They think of "education" as a bunch of skinny hipsters studying philosophy and playing with their curly little mustache while telling them how to live, but education includes the trades and they're just as important.
> 
> Okay, I guess that's enough of a thread digression from me for the day...peace.


When I was that age, Republicans thought college kids were unreconstructed Marxists.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I would like to see what would happen if we all simply stopped replying to or about klanrabbit.


It just posted what it pretends like we would say.


CatHedral said:


> Let it chafe, I say.
> 
> It is still here because it is doubling traffic in this subforum. If we want it gone, we need to cooperate a bit. Frankly I am tired of it. It is beyond shame, humiliation, honor or any possible redemption. It is pure deluded hatred.


If you want to get some people posting, just bump the conservatives triggered by BLM or the George Floyd threads, it always gets a flurry of activity after you do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It just posted what it pretends like we would say.
> 
> If you want to get some people posting, just bump the conservatives triggered by BLM or the George Floyd threads, it always gets a flurry of activity after you do.
> 
> View attachment 4977869


I will if I come with a topical contribution.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I will if I come with a topical contribution.


Same here. Or if I am bored and nobody posts for a while.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4977694


This ^


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4982537


Maybe that is why they are pushing the Horse dewormer that causes erectile disfunction on their cult?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 8, 2021)

Memes don't actually *prove* anything

458 pages based on a false premise


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Memes don't actually *prove* anything
> 
> 458 pages based on a false premise


Laughter is good medicine.


----------



## mooray (Sep 9, 2021)

Someone change it from "prove" to "make" so that we can regain 458 pages of premise.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## RBGene (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4985988


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4985988


What a great photo! Can’t imagine seeing a photo of trump with kids wearing a Biden hat. He would have had the secret service rough them up a bit.

Joe knows you can’t blame kids for having bad parents.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2021)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4985988


Ol' no-ego joey b


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


huh.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4986185


Oh, so Joe doesn't like Black people, but you do?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 13, 2021)

Now


Then


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


The assholes who will end up running the place will care about their own asses. Sudden death from above, like the Lord smiting their asses, will bring them around. The current crop were told if the fuck with the evacuation, this will be the fate that awaits them and their families, sudden death from above in the middle of the night. They want to enjoy their new found power and wealth for awhile, and Joe made it clear in private, that they will live in fear of such a fate. Perhaps vaccines were offered as a carrot too, you can get stuff by being nice as well.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Pictures from Epstein's collection.....


Funny that those are fake, here is something real.





It is funny to see how sketchy they were when they saw the cameras, and how the tall guy was obviously not wanting to be on it.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Funny that those are fake, here is something real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump was the only one to testify against Epstein.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump was the only one to testify against Epstein.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, so Joe doesn't like Black people, but you do?


They live rent free in his head, constantly


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4986890


I'm sure that makes a real impression and will cost Joe votes!  What a waste of time for the person who made it (unless they were paid by the Russians for making memes). Trump is in the trash can of history and he took the white trash with him. He is not going to be president, he is going to prison for his many crimes. I hope he does run from his NY state max security cell though, he will get the GOP nomination with little trouble. Next time Joe would beat him like a drum while he took the republicans down with him. We've seen Trump in action and we've seen Biden, the choice will be obvious to the vast majority of people. Some people learn from their mistakes, but some like Trump himself, never do.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 14, 2021)

Republicans pushing propaganda.


>


And our new propagandist strikingly similar messaging.


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Republicans pushing propaganda.
> 
> 
> And our new propagandist strikingly similar messaging.


All this shit costs money and it's a year away from election season. Follow the money...
Fortunately, most Americans don't give a shit about the next county, much less foreign policy. Joe does have a nice smile though, costume aside!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump was the only one to testify against Epstein.


when? name the date and time when he did this.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump was the only one to testify against Epstein.


Snitch and a shitty president. Sheesh!


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, so Joe doesn't like Black people, but you do?


Biden ancestors owned slaves, where's the outrage! 









Biden ancestors owned enslaved people, genealogist says


A genealogist who has conducted a sweeping look into President Biden’s lineage says records show some of the Scranton, Pa., native’s ancestors on his father’s side owned enslaved people. Alexa…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> Biden ancestors owned slaves, where's the outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a old AF super white guy. Scratch the surface of any of their families that have living in the USA long enough and you'll find a genocidal slave owner or ten.

Im happy that he is undoing the evil of those slave holders and their kin who would keep their hate mongering ways alive as long as possible so that the people paying for them don't have to pay taxes for another generation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> Biden ancestors owned slaves, where's the outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever hear of the concept that the sins of the father are not the sins of the son? I'm touched by your concern about black folks. Did your ancestors own slaves, or were they just the crackers who worked for them, because they were too lazy to do real work like men? 

You are being driven around by hate and fear and it makes you miserable and unhappy. Other people who are different, are not the source of this, you are and you must address it, or continue to live in the Hell of your own creation. When we suffer, we inflict it on others too and that is the tell on you. To love and respect others, we must love and respect ourselves, difficult to do, when your family and you, fill your head with fear driven hate. You end up living in delusion, fueled by the strong "feelings" and emotions that drive your ass and work yer pie hole. You can even become a slave of an idiot like Trump and be blinded to what is right in front of your eyes by willful ignorance. 

How come I can look into you, a sock, on an anonymous forum and you cannot see it in your own life?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> Biden ancestors owned slaves, where's the outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry youre such a weak bitch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Im sorry youre such a weak bitch


Sometimes I like to savor them a bit...  No wonder a moron like Trump can jerk their chains until their fucking heads pop off.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4990619


Two dimes > your penis


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4990619


Trump would be in the hole, wait a minute, he is in the hole, for about 10 billion, that he never had the brains, honor or ability to pay back after losing it. That's a lot of dimes Donald owes. Joe has two clues to rub together, unlike you.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4990717


stop the steal!


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 20, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> stop the steal!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991324


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991324


How cute. The right wing troll is posting as if it's still 2017.

I can understand why. Jan 6, 2020 we saw the Republican Taliban wing of the party out in the open and for what it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991324


How does Joe Bidens gigantic penis feel in your butthole


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 21, 2021)

back in black!


----------



## HGCC (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

We just have to kill a few of them, quite the trolly problem scenario. Do we let all these people suffer due the greed of a few, or do we kill a couple of greedy people to get the rest to stop.

Quite the conundrum.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 13, 2021)

The only thing he’s done that was positive


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> The only thing he’s done that was positive


https://www.hstoday.us/subject-matter-areas/counterterrorism/u-s-taliban-deal-has-secret-elements-pompeo/


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.hstoday.us/subject-matter-areas/counterterrorism/u-s-taliban-deal-has-secret-elements-pompeo/View attachment 5008814
> View attachment 5008815


And he literally negotiated with terrorists while bypassing the local government. And did it while those terrorists were still doing terrorist things, no cease-fire required.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> And he literally negotiated with terrorists while bypassing the local government. And did it while those terrorists were still doing terrorist things, no cease-fire required.


And then jacked up Biden's ability to keep troops there by releasing those terrorists and dropping the number of troops we had on there so he could troll Biden when the inevitable shit hit the fan.

https://www.hstoday.us/subject-matter-areas/counterterrorism/u-s-taliban-deal-has-secret-elements-pompeo/


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And then jacked up Biden's ability to keep troops there by releasing those terrorists and dropping the number of troops we had on there so he could troll Biden when the inevitable shit hit the fan.
> 
> https://www.hstoday.us/subject-matter-areas/counterterrorism/u-s-taliban-deal-has-secret-elements-pompeo/
> View attachment 5008817


You know, if he weren't such an inept dumbshit, I might almost think it was planned. Instead, he just got trollucky.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> You know, if he weren't such an inept dumbshit, I might almost think it was planned. Instead, he just got trollucky.


I think it was well planned. Putin has been figuring out how to screw us for a long time and Trump was his puppet.




Lucky for us he screwed up and picked Trump who was a loud mouth crook who exposed the entire attack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> The only thing he’s done that was positive


A Small Brain too


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> The only thing he’s done that was positive


I feel much safer knowing that biden secured trumps surrender, i couldnt give a shit about the taliban


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)

This picture of black people with guns lead Ronald Reagan and the Republicans to create gun control laws in California.
So much for the second amendment.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 24, 2021)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/2022-elections-the-steady-march-for-sanity-continues.1036620/post-16607152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/2022-elections-the-steady-march-for-sanity-continues.1036620/post-16607152


They should have had a "suck Trump's ass" option, it would look like the rays emanating from the sun!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should have had a "suck Trump's ass" option, it would look like the rays emanating from the sun!


Just think of all the trolls that would lineup like a rally


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

More like chocolate covered shit, Manchin and Sinema are bought and paid for, classic corruption out in the open without cover. Moderates my ass, that's just bullshit, they are bought, plain and simple, it should not be forgotten 5 years from now when primary season is upon both of them. Democrats who are tired of corruption, need to show up at primaries like the Trumper republicans do to support it.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 30, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BadChoicesGoodStories/comments/qbjd32


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5020744


----------



## HGCC (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2021)

Fingers Crossed! QAnon Faithful Await the Return of JFK Jr. on the Grassy Knoll in Dallas


QAnon supporters reportedly believe the late Kennedy will re-appear to proclaim Donald Trump the "king of kings."




gizmodo.com


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 10, 2021)

We came so close


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 12, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5027241


retards at the wannabe onion cant even spell fiancee correctly. idiots just like you numbskull.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5028693


That was nicely written. I would think it could get added to it that the guy on the ground said something about going back to his house to get the balloonist a GPS device, and the balloonist whine about how it would take too long and they don't want to pay for it.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 24, 2021)

Holy shit, how did I miss this. That dumb fucker got an honorary ninja belt. What a damn dork.


----------



## mooray (Nov 24, 2021)

"Honorary ninja belt" lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Nov 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5035049


Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans ALL ,remember at the end of the day we're all still Americans no matter how crazy the political narrative is and if people could only remind themselves of this simple fact in the heat of politics maybe just maybe we could make some progress and heal up a little bit, I've been gone awhile only 2 weeks left of work and I'll be around here again. Maybe I'm naive but on this day of thanks I figured I'd throw this thought "out there". Happy Thanksgiving and to non Americans here good day to you also.ccguns


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 25, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans ALL ,remember at the end of the day we're all still Americans no matter how crazy the political narrative is and if people could only remind themselves of this simple fact in the heat of politics maybe just maybe we could make some progress and heal up a little bit, I've been gone awhile only 2 weeks left of work and I'll be around here again. Maybe I'm naive but on this day of thanks I figured I'd throw this thought "out there". Happy Thanksgiving and to non Americans here good day to you also.ccguns



"We Native people have no reason to celebrate the arrival of the Pilgrims," said Kisha James, a member of the Aquinnah Wampanoag and Oglala Lakota tribes and the granddaughter of Wamsutta Frank James, the event's founder.

"We want to educate people so that they understand the stories we all learned in school about the first Thanksgiving are nothing but lies. Wampanoag and other Indigenous people have certainly not lived happily ever after since the arrival of the Pilgrims," James said.










Native American tribes are gathering in Plymouth to mourn on Thanksgiving


Thursday's National Day of Mourning in Plymouth, Massachusetts, will honor Indigenous people who've suffered centuries of racism and mistreatment. It's the 52nd year the event has been observed.




www.npr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Nov 29, 2021)

Lol what the shit!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## carlsbarn (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 13, 2021)

I've only ever made one "meme" and it was for a modeler's forum


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 14, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> "We Native people have no reason to celebrate the arrival of the Pilgrims," said Kisha James, a member of the Aquinnah Wampanoag and Oglala Lakota tribes and the granddaughter of Wamsutta Frank James, the event's founder.
> 
> "We want to educate people so that they understand the stories we all learned in school about the first Thanksgiving are nothing but lies. Wampanoag and other Indigenous people have certainly not lived happily ever after since the arrival of the Pilgrims," James said.
> 
> ...


In no way did I intend to offend any native Americans and I don't really think of Thanksgiving in Pilgrim terms after all these years, To me it has just morphed into a holiday to take pause, give thanks for being alive, and be with those who are dear to us, beaucoup respect for Native Americans and can certainly understand how the arrival of the "White Man" on this Continent is nothing to celebrate for you and your culture.ccguns


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 14, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> In no way did I intend to offend any native Americans and I don't really think of Thanksgiving in Pilgrim terms after all these years, To me it has just morphed into a holiday to take pause, give thanks for being alive, and be with those who are dear to us, beaucoup respect for Native Americans and can certainly understand how the arrival of the "White Man" on this Continent is nothing to celebrate for you and your culture.ccguns


What is his culture?


----------



## HGCC (Dec 15, 2021)

Come on biden. If you target the college educated voters, offer them stuff.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5047077
> 
> Come on biden. If you target the college educated voters, offer them stuff.


That is part of the communist agenda in GOP eyes, good luck passing anything.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 15, 2021)

If they are college educated they wouldn't vote republican.


----------



## mooray (Dec 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> If they are college educated they wouldn't vote republican.


But all the trickle down data!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

Maserati Manchin pulls a fast one...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hamster1111 (Dec 27, 2021)

@ALl you cry babies


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

hamster1111 said:


> @ALl you cry babies


Good Morning and Welcome!


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 27, 2021)

hamster1111 said:


>




Feel better now?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

you too @ali.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5054643
> 
> Feel better now?


i couldn't figure out if he meant @ALl or the member @ali (there are two)..maybe he meant 'all'?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

he's probably run you off his lawn category. any real MAGAT or true troll would've been waiting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i couldn't figure out if he meant @ALl or the member @ali (there are two)..maybe he meant 'all'?


A poor job of storming the capitals.


----------



## Moldy (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 28, 2021)

The "Brandon" thing is so played- only the lamest of the lame are still laming out on it


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 28, 2021)

I was at a slotcar race last month and after the race some of the guys were saying "let's go Brandon" and laughing about it

I guess it made them feel better about my beating them after not racing for like 15 years


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was at a slotcar race last month and after the race some of the guys were saying "let's go Brandon" and laughing about it
> 
> I guess it made them feel better about my beating them after not racing for like 15 years


What scale?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> What scale?


HO


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> HO
> 
> View attachment 5055564



When I was a kid we had a place in Royal Oak,Mi., Tiny Tim's family hobby center,they had large slot car tracks that charged by the hour, you could bring your own car or rent one.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The "Brandon" thing is so played- only the lamest of the lame are still laming out on it


To me Brandon was the brand of an excellent refracting telescope from the 80s. I had the 130mm f/8 with an apo triplet from Roland Christen of Astro-Physics fame.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> When I was a kid we had a place in Royal Oak,Mi., Tiny Tim's family hobby center,they had large slot car tracks that charged by the hour, you could bring your own car or rent one.


When I was a kid I used to race 1/24 scale cars at the Revell raceway in Westchester, CA- they had 6 8-lane tracks and were the biggest commercial raceway in the country. Track time was .50 for a half-hour IIRC
They made all their money selling cars and parts



CatHedral said:


> To me Brandon was the brand of an excellent refracting telescope from the 80s. I had the 130mm f/8 with an apo triplet from Roland Christen of Astro-Physics fame.


Could you see Uranus?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> When I was a kid I used to race 1/24 scale cars at the Revell raceway in Westchester, CA- they had 6 8-lane tracks and were the biggest commercial raceway in the country. Track time was .50 for a half-hour IIRC
> They made all their money selling cars and parts
> 
> 
> ...


I did! Bluish not quite point source at 216x. 

But the scope shone on larger planets, and I have some good sketches of lunar crater Gassendi. The Pleiades in a 30mm eyepiece, specifically the Leitz 30/88 “oculus bovis”, were a celebration.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> When I was a kid I used to race 1/24 scale cars at the Revell raceway in Westchester, CA- they had 6 8-lane tracks and were the biggest commercial raceway in the country. Track time was .50 for a half-hour IIRC
> They made all their money selling cars and parts



Yeah sounds about the same but I don't remember the prices, it was the late 60's early 70's, they sold all the different hobby stuff, used to build some powered model rockets too.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> When I was a kid I used to race 1/24 scale cars at the Revell raceway in Westchester, CA- they had 6 8-lane tracks and were the biggest commercial raceway in the country. Track time was .50 for a half-hour IIRC
> They made all their money selling cars and parts
> 
> 
> ...


When I was 10, my step-dad made me a homebuilt, lawnmower sourced, 5 horse minibike. I think he was trying to kill me lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5056144


My SIL has a variety of chickens that lay different coloured eggs. The locals (bible belt) won't purchase these. People from afar think they're cool.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 29, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My SIL has a variety of chickens that lay different coloured eggs. The locals (bible belt) won't purchase these. People from afar think they're cool.
> 
> View attachment 5056201


I would definitely omletize those.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2022/01/04/washington-football-team-name-change-announcement-date/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2022/01/04/washington-football-team-name-change-announcement-date/View attachment 5060389View attachment 5060390


The Washington Patriots 

Naw. There’s already a team with that name. Only Canadian football has 2 teams with the same name.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2022/01/04/washington-football-team-name-change-announcement-date/View attachment 5060389View attachment 5060390


The Washington liberals, as in liberal democracy! That shouldn't be controversial...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5054664


My '80 Fiesta has a sticker under the hood with valve adjustment specs


----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5060691


Bin Laden was an amateur, Trump killed orders of magnitude more Americans.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## smokinrav (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh, to be holding a well rounded assortment of grenades where that pic was taken. Some flash/bangs to force them to be packed together below, then its your choice, HE, fragmentation, or my favorite, white phosphorus.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 7, 2022)

*Smoking Presidential Kush...makes you want to do nothing but hide away & binge watch Police Squad with Leslie Nielsen. 

Presidential Kush = Indiana Bubblegum x True OG....warning, not recommended for lyin' dog faced pony soldiers. ;p*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

RBGene said:


> *Smoking Presidential Kush...makes you want to do nothing but hide away & binge watch Police Squad with Leslie Nielsen.
> View attachment 5062503
> Presidential Kush = Indiana Bubblegum x True OG....warning, not recommended for lyin' dog faced pony soldiers. ;p*


Cool beans my friend and may I say 
FUCK tRUMP 
YOU PANZIES 
Go American Democracy instead of a cult


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

Interesting troll, to put the offensive bit in a photo file so the quote looks vanilla.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2022)

The Daily Show is putting these up around New York.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Daily Show is putting these up around New York.
> 
> View attachment 5062874View attachment 5062876View attachment 5062875


So elegant and so


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

RBGene said:


> *Smoking Presidential Kush...makes you want to do nothing but hide away & binge watch Police Squad with Leslie Nielsen.
> View attachment 5062503
> Presidential Kush = Indiana Bubblegum x True OG....warning, not recommended for lyin' dog faced pony soldiers. ;p*


Tell me you didn't donate to Trump's campaign in order to get those stickers.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

Pictures from the sentencing of Ahmaud Arbrey's murderers.

The convicted killers are led off to serve the rest of their lives in prison past a squad of armed Black Panthers.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5066501


You ok broseph ?
https://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/amp-video/mmvo129303621955


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5066501





Im sure you can find some updated charts out there, but what's the point. If people are stupid enough to blame Biden for the unvaccinated people who have been brainwashed into thinking whatever crazy shit they were conned into believing at this point, I doubt updated numbers showing how stupid it is to not get the extremely effective and safe free vaccine, is going to change their minds.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You ok broseph ?
> https://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/amp-video/mmvo129303621955


I mean, I’m boosted like Trump so…..yes?

It’s almost like within a party there are differing opinions or something.

Since Trump was solely responsible for all US covid 19 cases and deaths, and Desantis is solely responsible for all Covid 19 cases and deaths in Florida……..Biden is killing and infecting everyone with his policies directly.

^big fat sarcasm in case you can’t tell

Also side note, I like your new profile picture it’s beautiful and better than before


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I mean, I’m boosted like Trump so…..yes?
> 
> It’s almost like within a party there are differing opinions or something.
> 
> ...


And yet you continue to support a homegrown terrorist and known liar
“Bless your heart “


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 13, 2022)

Did Sotomayor Say 100K Children Are in Serious Condition with COVID?


U.S. Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor grossly overstated COVID-19 statistics during a hearing on the Biden administration's workplace vaccine mandates.




www.snopes.com


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And yet you continue to support a homegrown terrorist and known liar
> “Bless your heart “


Simply tying criticism of Biden to support of Trump, should not dismiss Biden being held to the same standards as Trump.

Especially when so many people arnt really that devoted to one person

or even a specific political sect. People arnt out here in mass (myself included) taking instruction from any political leader to be terrorists or conspiracy theorists.


For every few hundred, or thousands of possible dumbasses, doing dumbass stuff - there are millions of chill people going about their lives doing their thing without hatred or drama the internet makes seem rampant. Guess what, millions of them voted for Trump.

It doesn’t make them Trumpers anymore than owning a BMW making you a M series enthusiast.

I modified my life goals or personal morals exactly zero percent as a result of Trump or Biden being in office. People that take “orders” from either of them are simpletons


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Simply tying criticism of Biden to support of Trump, should not dismiss Biden being held to the same standards as Trump.
> 
> Especially when so many people arnt really that devoted to one person
> 
> ...


Only one party or former party
Attacked America
End false comparison

Americans or gop?
Edit


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Simply tying criticism of Biden to support of Trump, should not dismiss Biden being held to the same standards as Trump.
> 
> Especially when so many people arnt really that devoted to one person
> 
> ...


I don't recall you ever criticizing Trump when he was in office. If you are so full of contempt for him, it doesn't show. 

OTOH, racist trash posts that you made earlier say more about you anything you said here. MAGA.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> OTOH, racist trash posts that you made earlier say more about you anything you said here. MAGA.


Your perception of my opinions are skewed. I don’t really care what you think at this point


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Simply tying criticism of Biden to support of Trump, should not dismiss Biden being held to the same standards as Trump.
> 
> Especially when so many people arnt really that devoted to one person
> 
> ...


So, this is the Tea Party troll 2.0? Spread the shit out of a virus, bitch about masks and everything else that is designed to slow the spread of the pandemic so that our hospitals don't get overwhelmed while selling snake oils like Hydroxiwhatever and horse dewormer, and when the vaccine is finally ready kick and scream about not getting it.

Then when the Democrats come into office cry about how they didn't fix everything that was broken by Trump and his political trolls right away while the insurrectionist Republicans do everything they can to stop the Biden administration from doing their jobs.

It is sad how brainwashed into being crying brats the right wing cult has become.

Reagan Republicans:


Republicans today.







PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5066533
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2022)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5066685View attachment 5066686


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5066962


Providing Exxon stays exempt from Russian Sanctions, your portfolio's should stay secure.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I mean, I’m boosted like Trump so…..yes?
> 
> It’s almost like within a party there are differing opinions or something.
> 
> ...


You sure do like specious arguments based on logical fallacies. Your meme displays a standard Tepug trope, completely ignoring that the current gov’t has its hands pretty full undoing the many spiteful obstructions left by the previous one. Nice job smearing the victims.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Simply tying criticism of Biden to support of Trump, should not dismiss Biden being held to the same standards as Trump.
> 
> Especially when so many people arnt really that devoted to one person
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> People arnt out here in mass (myself included) taking instruction from any political leader to be terrorists or conspiracy theorists.
> 
> 
> For every few hundred, or thousands of possible dumbasses, doing dumbass stuff - there are millions of chill people going about their lives doing their thing without hatred or drama the internet makes seem rampant. Guess what, millions of them voted for Trump.
> ...


But you are, unaware of the slide of hand.
Just remember because of trump, life in the US is 3 years shorter.
It wasn't the "Dem's" that pulled US democracy out of Africa and handed it over to the PRC.

The thing about BMW's is once you understand the physics possible with the standard model it's hard to imagine improvements.
I've never met a BMW owner that turned down an M series test drive.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Your perception of my opinions are skewed. I don’t really care what you think at this point


You wrote it, I just reported it.

You are racist trash. I didn't make up what you said.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## garybo (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5067272


I’m 100% convinced you are a loyal Fox watcher 
https://news.yahoo.com/fox-news-uses-2011-photo-143908248.html


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m 100% convinced you are a loyal Fox watcher
> https://news.yahoo.com/fox-news-uses-2011-photo-143908248.html


i read something the other day where 39 countries are experiencing record inflation. guess Biden is to blame for that too? 

poor @garybo doesn't realize that a broken global supply chain that can't keep up with consumer demand leads to inflation. Sad!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i read something the other day where 39 countries are experiencing record inflation. guess Biden is to blame for that too?
> 
> poor @garybo doesn't realize that a broken global supply chain that can't keep up with consumer demand leads to inflation. Sad!


I always say memes when the truth doesn’t match your views


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5067652


this was in the comments section:
He's only an ophthalmologist because his family created it's own board to self-certify him. He is NOT certified by National Board of Ophthalmology. He's a quack


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

*Is being antivaxx much different than snake handling in a lunatic church?*
*The dumb cunts don't seem to realize there are nonvenomous snakes, but what's the thrill in that...*


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m 100% convinced you are a loyal Fox watcher


Hate to disappoint you, life is like that; hardly watch fox. I like newsmax and cnn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Hate to disappoint you, life is like that; hardly watch fox. I like newsmax and cnn.


newsmax...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Hate to disappoint you, life is like that; hardly watch fox. I like newsmax and cnn.


I gotta say I was proud Direct TV cancelled tRUMP TV aka OAN 
Sanity returns to America


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i read something the other day where 39 countries are experiencing record inflation. guess Biden is to blame for that too?
> 
> poor @garybo doesn't realize that a broken global supply chain that can't keep up with consumer demand leads to inflation. Sad!


Hmmm, I don't remember saying that President Biden is at blame for the inflation. Poor @rkymtnman is making up things again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Hmmm, I don't remember saying that President Biden is at blame for the inflation. Poor @rkymtnman is making up things again.


busted


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> newsmax...


how else is there a way to see what the right is saying and thinking?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> how else is there a way to see what the radical, violent right is saying and thinking?


FIFY


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> FIFY


Spin


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Spin


Against fake news?


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Against fake news?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5067832


I’ve seen tRUMP tv


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ve seen tRUMP tv


To each his own.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> To each his own.


You didn’t even list OAN in you news choices and yet you are defending a proven propaganda network?
Yup indoctrinated into a cult
Wish you well and blink twice if you need help


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You didn’t even list OAN in you news choices and yet you are defending a proven propaganda network?
> Yup indoctrinated into a cult
> Wish you well and blink twice if you need help


Don't forget not mentioning Fox. What about those x-Navy guys?.
Thanks for the well wish.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You didn’t even list OAN in you news choices and yet you are defending a proven propaganda network?
> Yup indoctrinated into a cult
> Wish you well and blink twice if you need help


And it is just a chart about the online content and not even any measure fully factual content. So really has zero to do with what they watch.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

Remember when they said that Trump had Made America Great Again?

That would be biased and inaccurate.




garybo said:


> View attachment 5067832


Wouldn't accuracy be as important as bias? What use is that meme?

Oh, I get it. You don't want your right biased media to be exposed for the lying shit that it is. You put up a graphic that makes CNN seem to be the same as OAN only different side of same coin.

But it's not.



Your kind keep tripping all over themselves when trying to own the libs.


----------



## garybo (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, I get it. You don't want your right biased media to be exposed for the lying shit that it is. You put up a graphic that makes CNN seem to be the same as OAN only different side of same coin.


Wow, some kind of mind reader......go suck your thumb little punk


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Wow, some kind of mind reader......go suck your thumb little punk


lulz. Coming from you? Thanks.

Triggered for being shown the weakness of your argument. A card carrying Retrumplican if there ever was one.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Hate to disappoint you, life is like that; hardly watch fox. I like newsmax and cnn.


Newsmax is full tilt fasct.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482693982681370632


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> Wow, some kind of mind reader......go suck your thumb little punk


that must be a quick read...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## garybo (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5069135


least we voted that one out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5069135


i don't agree with much you say, but when you're right, you're right


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5069135


While I’ll be 

Gary has TDS too


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't agree with much you say, but when you're right, you're right


You never know what Gary, the passive aggressive troll, is gonna post.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

Orange Lincoln


----------



## garybo (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5071931


Pic 2 were initial conditions. Fail


----------



## garybo (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Pic 2 were initial conditions. Fail


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5072230


all you got? pff.


----------



## garybo (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> all you got? pff.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5072283


Guess what? The Repugs are so very not the party of Lincoln.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5072230


Proudly wearing the mark of the idiot.

You got any tattoos, Gary?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5072283


----------



## garybo (Jan 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Proudly wearing the mark of the idiot.
> 
> You got any tattoos, Gary?


Getting personal now.....hmmmm


----------



## garybo (Jan 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Proudly wearing the mark of the idiot.


Surprised that you are calling President Biden an idiot.....it takes on to know one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> Surprised that you are calling President Biden an idiot.....it takes on to know one.


Poor, thick, clueless Gary.

It’s the mark of the idiot because only idiots think it’s funny.


----------



## garybo (Jan 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Poor, thick, clueless Gary.
> 
> It’s the mark of the idiot because only idiots think it’s funny.


OK, if first I thought you were calling my president, the President of the US an idiot.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> OK, if first I thought you were calling my president, the President of the US an idiot.


If you recognize him as your President, then why the pic of the insult T-shirt?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

garybo said:


> OK, if first I thought you were calling my president, the President of the US an idiot.


Nope, just you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 22, 2022)

Stay tuned as Gary resorts to rubber glue arguments on this weeks edition of Hate Speak


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Stay tuned as Gary resorts to rubber glue arguments on this weeks edition of Hate Speak


i know you are, but what am i?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 24, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5071931


What you got was Ron DeSantis


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 24, 2022)

That's why "Florida man" is a thing


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5073210


milkshaking


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 25, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5073210


No pun intended, but...what are these two going to be socialists?!?

F.R.A.C : "(No acrimony, but...)...I am more communist than you":


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2022)

Its not a Meme..- you can actually purchase this:








Fuck Murdoch Beach Towel


Have you ever found yourself so infuriated by Murdoch's near total power over the Australian political system that you need to dry yourself off? Or you're at the beach or a pool and you urgently need to virtue signal to your fellow human beings that you're not someone who would ever deign to...



theshot.store


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

*Records Request Points To Congressman's Role In Assisting Fake Elector Meeting*





Wisconsin State Senator Chris Larson talks with Rachel Maddow about a letter found through an open records request that suggests that Rep. Scott Fitzgerald booked a room in the state capitol for fake Trump electors to meet and sign forged paperwork at the same time as Wisconsin's real electors were formalizing the state's election results.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## mooray (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5079414


That is just so crazy. Don't these good christians know what blasphemy is?

Looks like sinema, but that's not newsome with the hair is it..??


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

mooray said:


> That is just so crazy. Don't these good christians know what blasphemy is?
> 
> Looks like sinema, but that's not newsome with the hair is it..??


Whoever it is, it's a cafeteria Christian. Survey the offerings and take only what you like. 

Gotta say, I'm kind of jealous of the hair (not the style). I had to admit to myself that I was no longer "going" bald when I was 25. It's not a big deal to me now, except when I bump my head.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5081468


fuck i can just hear the voice in kim's head (the fool is validating my dictatorship, i can't believe it! what a fucking moron!"


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck i can just hear the voice in kim's head (the fool is validating my dictatorship, i can't believe it! what a fucking moron!"


Dotard pretty much sums up tRump on the world stage. lol.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Narcissism. When everyone you see is a clown, you consciously or subconsciously think you are better, and statistically speaking you are very likely not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> View attachment 5081516


Choosing to ostracize all politico’s is just anti-democracy 
You lost the civil war all the same


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Choosing to ostracize all politico’s is just anti-democracy
> You lost the civil war all the same


They are only cartoon characters for other people , you are so entrenched in political warfare it's manifested your judgements completely. You're just another one of those winners and losers - divide and conquer manipulated persons. People can think for themselves at the end of the day.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> They are only cartoon characters for other people , you are so entrenched in political warfare it's manifested your judgements completely. You're just another one of those winners and losers - divide and conquer manipulated persons. People can think for themselves at the end of the day.


And I smell another faux libertarian


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> They are only cartoon characters for other people , you are so entrenched in political warfare it's manifested your judgements completely. You're just another one of those winners and losers - divide and conquer manipulated persons. People can think for themselves at the end of the day.


They can, but probably shouldn't. The people that "think for themselves" think they know better than doctors....which, like I said, narcissism. It's the main selling point for disgruntled republicans/libertarians/etc. Make the average white guy feel awesome about themselves when they really don't have a whole lot to feel awesome about, preying on their insecurity and lack of achievements.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> They can, but probably shouldn't. The people that "think for themselves" think they know better than doctors....which, like I said, narcissism. It's the main selling point for disgruntled republicans/libertarians/etc. Make the average white guy feel awesome about themselves when they really don't have a whole lot to feel awesome about, preying on their insecurity and lack of achievements.


You lot are mental, you create your own narratives to suit your own biased angle . I'll leave you in your deluded and manipulating mindset where you belong. 2 butt cheeks of the same arse is all I said.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You lot are mental, you create your own narratives to suit your own biased angle . I'll leave you in your deluded and manipulating mindset where you belong. 2 butt cheeks of the same arse is all I said.


so you aren't American and you see dems and repubs as clowns. good to know.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> so you aren't American and you see dems and repubs as clowns. good to know.


At this moment in time - maybe more rational candidates will surface in the future .


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

So you posted a meme saying they're clowns, but then get upset when I point out their manipulative recruitment methods? Interdasting.

Could it be that you were posting dishonestly..?? That would be shocking. Shocking, I say!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> At this moment in time - maybe more rational candidates will surface in the future .


so where are you from? it's not the US for sure.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> So you posted a meme saying they're clowns, but then get upset when I point out their manipulative recruitment methods? Interdasting.
> 
> Could it be that you were posting dishonestly..?? That would be shocking. Shocking, I say!


It's a meme , just because it goes against the grain of your position , you start wearing a nappy and crying. If you utilised this energy by trying to feed the world , instead of sulking over a meme , the world would be a better place . You remind me of a hard-core new England patriot fan , with his priorities in the wrong place.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> you start wearing a nappy


i'd worry more about your leader, Boris Johnson than what we got going on here. you remind me of a Manchester United fan stuck in the past.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd worry more about your leader, Boris Johnson than what we got going on here. you remind me of a Manchester United fan stuck in the past.


Biden has been chugging on pipes ,with his cross eyed detachment from the world. Cock eyed Joe running half the world. The US is literally run by a global mafia ffs - get with the programme or be duped for life. As if biden ain't a fall guy with a colostomy bag .... The west is the most manipulated and fooled with propaganda in existence. Literally programed to death.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> It's a meme , just because it goes against the grain of your position , you start wearing a nappy and crying. If you utilised this energy by trying to feed the world , instead of sulking over a meme , the world would be a better place . You remind me of a hard-core new England patriot fan , with his priorities in the wrong place.


Hey, I'm just pointing out the delusions of grandeur associated with thinking that everyone's a clown. I'm not the one propagating it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> The US is literally run by a global mafia ffs


i know youre English but is English your first language? WTF is that gibberish? a global mafia? you are literally ruled by a Queen still. LOL. pot meet kettle.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd worry more about your leader, Boris Johnson than what we got going on here. you remind me of a Manchester United fan stuck in the past.


You remind me of a Michael Moore democrat clone with blue jeans .


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i know youre English but is English your first language? WTF is that gibberish? a global mafia?  you are literally ruled by a Queen still. LOL. pot meet kettle.


You're literally an attack dog for Israelis and fed, soon to be an abused carcass.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You remind me of a Michael Moore democrat clone with blue jeans .


Hmmm, that's two hits on dems and none on repubs after saying they're all clowns...

We're still shocked and confused at how this could happen, because nobody's ever come in here and said "they are all shit" and then only focused on dems. No, that's never happened here twenty times a day before.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You remind me of a Michael Moore democrat clone with blue jeans .


you remind me of Benny Hill dressed in drag. but much less funnier. and much less relevant.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You're literally an attack dog for Israelis and fed, soon to be an abused carcass.


you are literally stuck in the 18th century still. God save the Queen. tally-ho!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Hmmm, that's two hits on dems and none on repubs after saying they're all clowns...
> 
> We're still shocked and confused at how this could happen, because nobody's ever come in here and said "they are all shit" and then only focused on dems. No, that's never happened here twenty times a day before.


quickly goes from "both sides" to one sided pretty quick, huh??


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> It's a meme , just because it goes against the grain of your position , you start wearing a nappy and crying. If you utilised this energy by trying to feed the world , instead of sulking over a meme , the world would be a better place . You remind me of a hard-core new England patriot fan , with his priorities in the wrong place.


Yeah @mooray, instead of sulking over a meme, feed the world, you fucking dolt.

it’s lunchtime. I’m waiting.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> quickly goes from "both sides" to one sided pretty quick, huh??


Haha right?? These fuckin' guys. Get a new playbook.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You remind me of a Michael Moore democrat clone with blue jeans .


?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

How do you know you're not a useful idiot with blue hair ? Unknowingly?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Biden has been chugging on pipes ,with his cross eyed detachment from the world. Cock eyed Joe running half the world. The US is literally run by a global mafia ffs - get with the programme or be duped for life. As if biden ain't a fall guy with a colostomy bag .... The west is the most manipulated and fooled with propaganda in existence. Literally programed to death.


Yes 
You definitely aren't one sided


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah @mooray, instead of sulking over a meme, feed the world, you fucking dolt.
> 
> it’s lunchtime. I’m waiting.


how about some poutine?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> How do you know you're not a useful idiot with blue hair ? Unknowingly?


the Russian accent is starting to show.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Donald dump has dirt on , biden has dirt on - you literally think biden and trump are solely responsible for being a cardboard cut out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Donald dump has dirt on , biden has dirt on - you literally think biden and trump are solely responsible for being a cardboard cut out.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the Russian accent is starting to show.


How come colorado transitioned from wild west cowboys with swinging bar doors to pink snakeskin boots in 1 year?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> How come colorado transitioned from wild west cowboys with swinging bar doors to pink snakeskin boots in 1 year?


ONLY on Tuckers show


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> How come colorado transitioned from wild west cowboys with swinging bar doors to pink snakeskin boots in 1 year?


Nobody here knows what you're talking about because we don't hang out on 4chan or breitbart.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Nobody here knows what you're talking about because we don't hang out on 4chan or breitbart.


Or RTV


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Or RTV


Like silicone? I'm so disconnected with redneck things that I have no idea what that is lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> How come colorado transitioned from wild west cowboys with swinging bar doors to pink snakeskin boots in 1 year?


1 year? 

how much krokodil have you been smoking lately? or is it the methanol infused seltzers over in mother russia?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Like silicone? I'm so disconnected with redneck things that I have no idea what that is lol.


Russian Television


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Nobody here knows what you're talking about because we don't hang out on 4chan or breitbart.


That old chestnut - what enticed you voting for Joe biden? Was it the better devil you know ? Or like the look at his hairline from a Klan hat?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> How do you know you're not a useful idiot with blue hair ? Unknowingly?


Says the useful idiot.

Dude, during his term as President and probably before then, Putin has been using Russia to build a gangster operation that has exported more money from Russia than it could possibly invest in Russia today. To the tune of trillions of dollars. I don't know why your kind put up with that. 

He makes standing near a high rise window dangerous too. Then there was the guy Nazarbayev wanted dead. He committed "suicide" by shooting himself three times. Twice in the chest and once in the head.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

DERRRRRRP !


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> That old chestnut - what enticed you voting for Joe biden? Was it the better devil you know ? Or like the look at his hairline from a Klan hat?


must be the end of your shift. you're rambling on.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how about some poutine?


Can't the Klandadian truckers put a lockdown on others eating


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> That old chestnut - what enticed you voting for Joe biden? Was it the better devil you know ? Or like the look at his hairline from a Klan hat?


I live in California. There's no need to vote for president here.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> must be the end of your shift. you're rambling on.


Well don't drop shit on me then,adding 70 stigmas toward me first! Not nice is it !


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can't the Klandadian truckers put a lockdown on others eating


You literally ask for authoritarianism from the top down like a hypocrite - You complain about the guys at the top , in the meantime being controlled by them . It doesn't add up .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You literally ask for authoritarianism from the top down like a hypocrite - You complain about the guys at the top , in the meantime being controlled by them . It doesn't add up .


We just call it the United States , no vigilantes required


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Like silicone? I'm so disconnected with redneck things that I have no idea what that is lol.


Put your face up - I bet you have a frame of a teenager in a straw hat , no teeth , wank sock with a twinkle beard.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

The meth has kicked in


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The meth has kicked in


You must be lonely to be this robotic son


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You must be lonely to be this robotic son


You can call me Daddy


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Put your face up - I bet you have a frame of a teenager in a straw hat , no teeth , wank sock with a twinkle beard.


That's a bit odd and out of place and when something is odd and out of place, nine times out of ten, it's projection.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You can call me Daddy


You need a girlfriend , your life is trickling away with robotic copycat memes and vocabulary off the net . It must be a sad existence in programming ville


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You need a girlfriend , your life is trickling away with robotic copycat memes and vocabulary off the net . It must be a sad existence in programming ville


Confession?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Confession?


Observation of your repetitive presence and vocabulary.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Observation of your repetitive presence and vocabulary.


 Come back when you get to double digits 
https://brainable.com/start?afid=bing&msclkid=e07b0f5ca762114173846d5dc35b7257&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Brainable Search&utm_term=quizzes iq&utm_content=IQ


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You need a girlfriend , your life is trickling away with robotic copycat memes and vocabulary off the net . It must be a sad existence in programming ville


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Come back when you get to double digits
> https://brainable.com/start?afid=bing&msclkid=e07b0f5ca762114173846d5dc35b7257&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Brainable Search&utm_term=quizzes iq&utm_content=IQ


"You lost the civil war" relevance? Are you a trump supporter in a scooby doo costume? Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

But yeah, tell us about the dems again.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Says the useful idiot.
> 
> Dude, during his term as President and probably before then, Putin has been using Russia to build a gangster operation that has exported more money from Russia than it could possibly invest in Russia today. To the tune of trillions of dollars. I don't know why your kind put up with that.
> 
> He makes standing near a high rise window dangerous too. Then there was the guy Nazarbayev wanted dead. He committed "suicide" by shooting himself three times. Twice in the chest and once in the head.





Fogdog said:


> Says the useful idiot.
> 
> Dude, during his term as President and probably before then, Putin has been using Russia to build a gangster operation that has exported more money from Russia than it could possibly invest in Russia today. To the tune of trillions of dollars. I don't know why your kind put up with that.
> 
> He makes standing near a high rise window dangerous too. Then there was the guy Nazarbayev wanted dead. He committed "suicide" by shooting himself three times. Twice in the chest and once in the head.


And where was I twerking for putin? How do you know it's not all theatre to dupe the masses for gas and electric schemes? Magically went up 100% in 6 months with more to come? Maybe use nato as a fall guy to get smashed? You don't know how your perspectives can be duped .


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

But you haven't been duper into the whole "they are all shit but let me tell you about the dems..." game..?

You are the fixed reference for all that is absolute and true?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> But yeah, tell us about the dems again.


Why ain't you using that energy to get rid of tent city ? Why don’t you ever point out your party's failings, corruption and tactics? Because your hog tied by your own bias.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> But you haven't been duper into the whole "they are all shit but let me tell you about the dems..." game..?
> 
> You are the fixed reference for all that is absolute and true?


I'm just saying none of them are clean as a whistle , you shouldn't take sides and manifest your soul into narrow viewpoints like fusion.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Why ain't you using that energy to get rid of tent city ? Why don’t you ever point out your party's failings, corruption and tactics? Because your hog tied by your own bias.


So they're all clowns, but "my party" is the point of focus again..?

How many times do we need to point out your shtick?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Why ain't you using that energy to get rid of tent city ?


Don’t you think we should let him feed the world first. Jesus! Cut the guy some slack.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Why ain't you using that energy to get rid of tent city ? Why don’t you ever point out your party's failings, corruption and tactics? Because your hog tied by your own bias.


And why are you letting Texans freeze to death ?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> So they're all clowns, but "my party" is the point of focus again..?
> 
> How many times do we need to point out your shtick?


When have you ever thought, or pointed out the negative side of your own "team" ? Ask yourself that question.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And why are you letting Texans freeze to death ?


Did we figure out which part of Russia he was from yet?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> When have you ever thought, or pointed out the negative side of your own "team" ? Ask yourself that question.


Because the other side is for an authoritarian and fascism 
You're welcome


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did we figure out which part of Russia he was from yet?


Rupert Murdoch country


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> They are only cartoon characters for other people , you are so entrenched in political warfare it's manifested your judgements completely. You're just another one of those winners and losers - divide and conquer manipulated persons. People can think for themselves at the end of the day.


no, a lot of them can't, and it's sad watching the people who prey upon them getting fatter and fatter on the work of stupid but honest people


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And why are you letting Texans freeze to death ?


I went mad last year about that! When have you pointed out negative aspects surrounding your "team" you are blinded by your own hugging .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I went mad last year about that! When have you pointed out negative aspects surrounding your "team" you are blinded by your own hugging .


Stop playing victim you snowflake


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did we figure out which part of Russia he was from yet?


You don't even realise , you are a troll farm for an organisation for your own demise.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> When have you ever thought, or pointed out the negative side of your own "team" ? Ask yourself that question.


Lots, but how would you know? You can in here and said they all suck and then said all dems are bad and then blamed everyone else for being biased. Project much? How do you know I'm a dem? Did you inquire, or did you assume that any challenge to your bias could only come from a dem.

This is why you're completely full of shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You don't even realise , you are a troll farm for an organisation for your own demise.


So you're calling him a Republican ?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Because the other side is for an authoritarian and fascism
> You're welcome


What?  so is snow biden , they all are . Goodbye everyone . I cant help yous.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You don't even realise , you are a troll farm for an organisation for your own demise.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> What?  so is snow biden , they all are . Goodbye everyone . I cant help yous.


And the meth addict is off the clock 

BYE BYE


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And the meth addict is off the clock
> 
> BYE BYE


Get some new words please captain - only hunter smokes yabba .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Get some new words please captain - only hunter smokes yabba .


And DJT?
DJT Jr?
His wife ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> What?  so is snow biden , they all are . Goodbye everyone . I cant help yous.


CYa Vlad.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Get some new words please captain - only hunter smokes yabba .


BTW nobody ever voted for Hunter and unlike the last guy he isn't given a job in his daddy's administration 
I think they call that nepotism


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> View attachment 5081588literally a shag peace picked up by a banker and put into place . You guys are proper duped beyond programmed.


Holy shite 
is she brown skinned?

The audacity and then an intelligent female to boot 
Be afraid , be very afraid


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome to mafia ville in the whitehouse


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Holy shite
> is she brown skinned?
> 
> The audacity and then an intelligent female to boot
> Be afraid , be very afraid


Why are you introducing immutable characteristics in the conversation like a white Knight? Are you saying something is wrong with people over their appearance? Naughty of you to unravel yourself this way. People are all the same , just the idea that's perceived and learned.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Why are you introducing immutable characteristics in the conversation like a white Knight? Are you saying something is wrong with people over their appearance? Naughty of you to unravel yourself this way. People are all the same , just the idea that's perceived and learned.


You did it all on your own ...poor victim


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Didn’t you say you were leaving?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> And where was I twerking for putin? How do you know it's not all theatre to dupe the masses for gas and electric schemes? Magically went up 100% in 6 months with more to come? Maybe use nato as a fall guy to get smashed? You don't know how your perspectives can be duped .


Oh come now.

I can hear the Russian accent in your posts.

Putin is not going to invade Ukraine. Never was. This was all political theater. His problem is that the US and NATO aren't buying his tickets. He's failing. He tried to drive a wedge between then and received a wedgie for his efforts. I regret that Russian pensioners will pay more for their cabbage. Probably more than they can afford. Too bad for your grandma.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> View attachment 5081591


lulz

I'll never understand why you guys think this bothers us.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> View attachment 5081589Don't get played . They have dirt on candidates and your beinga buttcheek of the same arse.


That's Putin's money on display right there.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh come now.
> 
> I can hear the Russian accent in your posts.
> 
> Putin is not going to invade Ukraine. Never was. This was all political theater. His problem is that the US and NATO aren't buying his tickets. He's failing. He tried to drive a wedge between then and received a wedgie for his efforts. I regret that Russian pensioners will pay more for their cabbage. Probably more than they can afford. Too bad for your grandma.


That's literally snow bidens cnn , abc , Maddock, fox patriot news, Rupert murdochs and silicone Valley , nyt, Washington Post, printing press narratives you have swallowed.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> That's literally snow bidens and Rupert murdochs and silicone Valley printing press narratives you have swallowed.


Read Kleptopia.

It probably is banned in Russia but maybe you can find it on your country's immense black market. FYI, it was written by a reporter who works for the Financial Times based in London. 

Putin and his buddy Nazarbayev are some real shits.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Read Kleptopia.
> 
> It probably is banned in Russia but maybe you can find it on your country's immense black market. FYI, it was written by a reporter who works for the Financial Times based in London.
> 
> Putin and his buddy Nazarbayev are some real shits.


I've seen it , 200 billion estimated in wealth . They literally all network with each other and theatre the rest.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> That's literally snow bidens and Rupert murdochs and silicone Valley printing press narratives you have swallowed.


Oh and regarding the political theater you are swallowing like a load from Putin, your Russia has an economy that rivals Italy and South Korea. Russia simply cannot afford to invade Ukraine. Not only that and probably more to the point, Putin's horde of dirty money along with his oligarch buddies will get cleaned out if the do. 

It's not going to happen. Any patriotic Russian would not want it to happen either.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I've seen it , 200 billion estimated in wealth . They literally all network with each other and theatre the rest.


Trillions.

So much has been taken out of Russia that the amount is greater than what even CAN be invested in Russia. I'm not glorying in how this hurts the commoners. They are powerless and can only wait for the shit to fall on them from above. Russia would have been much better off if the money had been re-invested at home. But that would take more skill in investment and business management than a goon from the old KGB knows how to do. What he's good at is assassination.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh and regarding the political theater you are swallowing like a load from Putin, your Russia has an economy that rivals Italy and South Korea. Russia simply cannot afford to invade Ukraine. Not only that and probably more to the point, Putin's horde of dirty money along with his oligarch buddies will get cleaned out if the do.
> 
> It's not going to happen. Any patriotic Russian would not want it to happen either.


Have you seen Americas financial carcass? You are literally used and abused by financiers, and now they are all fucking off to China- all these so called Americans are moving over to partner with China and leaving an empty shell, financially. Get with it 20 trillion? You have been duped into wars to exhaust yourselves for global terrorists. Consumed with pathetic products the list goes on . You literally have biden commanding into the abyss.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja’s English is pretty good, he must have gone to school in the US.

Im guessing Arts degree.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Have you seen Americas financial carcass? You are literally used and abused by financiers, and now they are all fucking off to China- all these so called Americans are moving over to partner with China and leaving an empty shell, financially. Get with it 20 trillion? You have been duped into wars to exhaust yourselves for global terrorists. Consumed with pathetic products the list goes on . You literally have biden commanding into the abyss.


lulz

First year of Biden's presidency resulted in outstanding financial results for this country and for the average wage earner. Trump ran us down. I agree with that. That's what authoritarian government does. China's not doing all that well. Same with Russia. You should maybe read more.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Danja’s English is pretty good, he must have gone to school in the US.
> 
> Im guessing Arts degree.


You literally sleep on hay in a barn


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I'm stoned out my brains to not think of duped idiots like you .


Is that an accent I hear?

You’re slipping Vlad.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> First year of Biden's presidency resulted in outstanding financial results. Trump ran us down. I agree with that. That's what authoritarian government does. China's not doing all that well. Same with Russia. You should maybe read more.


I thought you didn't twerk for biden? Or are you that patriotic , you deal in identity politics like a chameleon?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is that an accent I hear?
> 
> You’re slipping Vlad.


Get back to sleep on the hay , Mormon head!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You literally sleep on hay in a barn


That’s not an insult here in North America. You can say my goat is ugly too, just rolls right off.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s not an insult here in North America. You can say my goat is ugly too, just rolls right off.


You been shuffling goats shafts again?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I thought you didn't twerk for biden? Or are you that patriotic , you deal in identity politics like a chameleon?


I get that you don't understand what an objective fact is. However, I do and so am not bothered by your pathetic attempts at ad hominin attacks. What I said is objectively true and easily proven to be true.

You swim in a cesspool and so cannot be blamed for speaking shit.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get that you don't understand what an objective fact is. However, I do and so am not bothered by your pathetic attempts at ad hominin attacks. What I said is objectively true and easily proven to be true.
> 
> You swim in a cesspool and so cannot be blamed for speaking shit.


Do you officially twerk for biden?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get that you don't understand what an objective fact is. However, I do and so am not bothered by your pathetic attempts at ad hominin attacks. What I said is objectively true and easily proven to be true.
> 
> You swim in a cesspool and so cannot be blamed for speaking shit.


Turn off your TV for your misguided perceptions.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

I logged on just so I could comment in this post. It’s so wonderful, like when the first season of Tiger King was on.

This Daja-83 comrade is so Russian my monitor smells like borscht.

I love it when they pop up on this site, always good for a laugh. But this guy is special. Bless his heart.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

@Danja-83 Do me next. I love capitalism and watch CNBC. I wear blue jeans and flannels when not in my matching adidas track suit. Send it comrade.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> I logged on just so I could comment in this post. It’s so wonderful, like when the first season of Tiger King was on.
> 
> This Daja-83 comrade is so Russian my monitor smells like borscht.
> 
> I love it when they pop up on this site, always good for a laugh. But this guy is special. Bless his heart.


How do you know your own country is not intertwined in corruption and duping from media with the Russians? You are part of the masses and can be coerced like a baby growing up, what the deal is. Like an actual lemming.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 7, 2022)

What's going on up in here fellows?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> @Danja-83 Do me next. I love capitalism and watch CNBC. I wear blue jeans and flannels when not in my matching adidas track suit. Send it comrade.


What news do you watch then ? Fill us in all about the information you have absorbed?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh god I’m sooo fucking horny right now.

come on Vlad, tell me how bad I am.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> What news do you watch then ? Fill us in all about the information you have absorbed?


Newsmax and OAN are really the only true news outlets out there, as we both know (wink wink nudge nudge)


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What's going on up in here fellows?


We got us a Ruskie stirring the pot trying roust a bunch of stoners. 

Spoiler Alert - he’s losing


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> How do you know your own country is not intertwined in corruption and duping from media with the Russians? You are part of the masses and can be coerced like a baby growing up, what the deal is. Like an actual lemming.


Lemmings are good but I need to eat like 10 before I’m full.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> Oh god I’m sooo fucking horny right now.
> 
> come on Vlad, tell me how bad I am.


You literally share a cell with Rachel Maddow, tucker ,stelter, Watson, Jimmy Kinmmel, candace owens . Getting divided and conquered. My team, your team with a hammer and spit.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> Newsmax and OAN are really the only true news outlets out there, as we both know (wink wink nudge nudge)


OK stelter chin


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You literally share a cell with Rachel Maddow, tucker ,stelter, Watson, Jimmy Kinmmel, candace owens . Getting divided and conquered. My team, your team with a hammer and spit.


Do you know what the word “literally” means? It means “в прямом смысле”


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> OK stelter chin


Ok Putin scab


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> Do you know what the word “literally” means? It means “в прямом смысле”


You have been cia'd to death . Fbi'd to the hilt.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

@Danja-83 

Я люблю тебя, смешной русский тролль


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Спасибо за оргазм. Теперь я должен вернуться к работе для людей.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> Ok Putin scab





anomalii said:


> Спасибо за оргазм. Теперь я должен вернуться к работе для людей.


Yeah, but who told you about Russia, why are you a misguided parrot?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Yeah, but who told you about Russia, ?


твоя мать


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You literally sleep on hay in a barn


I'm willing to bet it has more meaning in Russia.


anomalii said:


> We got us a Ruskie stirring the pot trying roust a bunch of stoners.
> 
> Spoiler Alert - he’s losing


We've been plastered with crap from Russia lately. I thought the saying "desperation leads to bad decisions" applied to my dating life. The Russian propaganda machine is showing how badly the Ukraine thing is going.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm willing to bet it has more meaning in Russia.
> 
> We've been plastered with crap from Russia lately. I thought the saying "desperation leads to bad decisions" applied to my dating life. The Russian propaganda machine is showing how badly the Ukraine thing is going.


Russia colludes with your global oligarchy participants, headquarters on the East coast. And you fucking know it fogdog - do you use a fogger in veg?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Russia colludes with your global oligarchy participants, headquarters on the East coast. And you fucking know it fogdog - do you use a fogger in veg?


I feel like I can actually taste the meth in this post but I don’t even know what meth tastes like?

ты спишь на сене в сарае


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Russia colludes with your global oligarchy participants, headquarters on the East coast. And you fucking know it fogdog - do you use a fogger in veg?


They have a branch office in Cleveland too


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> They have a branch office in Cleveland too





anomalii said:


> They have a branch office in Cleveland too


You been pinning up under the bridge in seattle? Moved to ohio?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You been shuffling goats shafts again?


where do you come up with these vaguely euro/baltic sounding insults? do you hang out with Borat?
did his daughter do the fertility dance for you?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do you come up with these vaguely euro/baltic sounding insults? do you hang out with Borat?
> did his daughter do the fertility dance for you?


I bet you wear a truckers hat with glasses


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Козёл (kozyol) — Calling a man a “goat” in Russian is basically like saying he’s an asshole or motherfucker. This term comes from old prison slang that referred to a snitch or informant.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Перхоть подзалупная (perhot’ podzalupnaya) — “Peehole dandruff.” This is one of those things you probably shouldn’t overthink.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> What is your shin splints ass gonna do? Your rhetoric is angry and borderline schizophrenic/satanic. Shove your deluded ideas up your sheriffs badge , you rotten and raging idiot.


                         
you are fucking ADORABLE...is there a funkopop of you? a plush figure? does it say nonsensical insults if you pull it's string? cause you do


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Хуй с горы (hui s’gory) — Who’s that asshole and where did he come from? I don’t know, he’s just some “penis from the mountains.”


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Shob tebe deti v sup srali – I wish that your children will crap in your soup


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> Shob tebe deti v sup srali – I wish that your children will crap in your soup


You tongue your dog and play with his lipstick


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I bet you wear a truckers hat with glasses


Excuse me…. Are you the fashion police?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You tongue your dog and play with his lipstick


Now we’re talking. Good one Vlad.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

You got told it was a Russian bot farm - in reality its mossad


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Danja’s English is pretty good, he must have gone to school in the US.
> 
> Im guessing Arts degree.


Couple credits short but so close


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Danja’s English is pretty good, he must have gone to school in the US.
> 
> Im guessing Arts degree.


I deal in grams , not grammar


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Vlad!

You’ve been a busy boy today, making new friends.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 7, 2022)

anomalii said:


> They have a branch office in Cleveland too


They wouldn't dare come here to Chicago. Too many guns.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Vlad!
> 
> You’ve been a busy boy today, making new friends.


You have been shuffled into position like a 70s punk rocker. Get 2 party's at each others neck and project us as the good guys(While we shovel cash and leave you as chicken bones)! You have been had, fooled, bummed, poked , duped , coerced, unwittingly brainwashed into position .


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 7, 2022)

Dude. What!?

The LSD is strong in this one...


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You have been shuffled into position like a 70s punk rocker. Get 2 party's at each others neck and project us as the good guys(While we shovel cash and leave you as chicken bones)! You have been had, fooled, bummed, poked , duped , coerced, unwittingly brainwashed into position .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You have been shuffled into position like a 70s punk rocker. Get 2 party's at each others neck and project us as the good guys(While we shovel cash and leave you as chicken bones)! You have been had, fooled, bummed, poked , duped , coerced, unwittingly brainwashed into position .


Ok 
I’m gonna say it’s a bot 
Auto responses unrelated to inquiries all low level talking points BOT !


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ok
> I’m gonna say it’s a bot
> Auto responses unrelated to inquiries all low level talking points BOT !


How can I be a bot? Its not my fault he's conditioned to the hilt.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

Holy cow, I've been gone all day and Crystal McMethaton is still here..??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Holy cow, I've been gone all day and Crystal McMethaton is still here..??


I’m still going with old school - CRANK


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Holy cow, I've been gone all day and Crystal McMethaton is still here..??


I'm in bed , how have you got such an insight on drain cleaner chems? You must mix up some formulas like a no teeth gummy bear - smoking ice in your shack !


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ok
> I’m gonna say it’s a bot
> Auto responses unrelated to inquiries all low level talking points BOT !


A fembot with a short circuit.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> A fembot with a short circuit.


5/7, would bang Crystal McMethalot The Fembot with short circuit. .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I'm in bed , how have you got such an insight on drain cleaner chems? You must mix up some formulas like a no teeth gummy bear - smoking ice in your shack !






This goes perfect with @mooray meme


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m still going with old school - CRANK


that brought back bad memories of college with not enough money for coke.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> 5/7, would bang Crystal McMethalot The Fembot with short circuit. .


Did you solve that world hunger problem yet?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you solve that world hunger problem yet?


You are nearly 60 - you don't grow up , you grow down baby.


----------



## mooray (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you solve that world hunger problem yet?


No, but it's weird how all of these super easy problems haven't been solved yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You have been shuffled into position like a 70s punk rocker. Get 2 party's at each others neck and project us as the good guys(While we shovel cash and leave you as chicken bones)! You have been had, fooled, bummed, poked , duped , coerced, unwittingly brainwashed into position .


shuffled into position like a 70s punk rocker?




starting at 1:40 is pretty much how i spent the period between 1980 and 1990....i don't recall being shuffled into any position, i remember knocking the fuck out of people, and having people knock the fuck out of me, and loving all of it...

get two parties at each others throat, and project...WHO? as the good guys? you never make much sense, but this is just an incomplete thought.

so we've been poked duped blahblahblah into what position? with what purpose? im sorry if i'm not able to follow your train of thought, but it seems to keep going off the track


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Feb 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> .


me explaining to assholes that them not being vaccinated and masked is a danger to others, and that their joy is meaningless in the face of the deaths they cause


----------



## HGCC (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 13, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I deal in grams , not grammar


And your proud of that? ……. So telling! Let me guess, you buy 1/4’s and sell grams to your grade school followers? How much is a gram these days?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## I'm negan (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> View attachment 5085051


i don't get it? where does Jan 6 fall into all this? violence and insurrection all in one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> View attachment 5085051


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 14, 2022)

Seems like the violent radical right no longer is concerned with stopping caravans 
GQP values?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5086207


too bad that's not what happened to all of them at conception


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad that's not what happened to all of them at conception


The best part of donald trump ran down Fred’s inner thigh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The best part of donald trump ran down Fred’s inner thigh.


only one problem with that...there was no best part of donny...it was all spoiled before the cake was ever put in the oven.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5086207


Conspicuously missing is Bolsonaro


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Conspicuously missing is Bolsonaro


it was a 30 second commercial...wait your turn, he'll be in the next one, with trump and duarte
(i couldn't remember duarte's name, so i googled "crazy fucker killing pot smokers in the philippines"...guess who popped up at the top of the list?)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was a 30 second commercial...wait your turn, he'll be in the next one, with trump and duarte
> (i couldn't remember duarte's name, so i googled "crazy fucker killing pot smokers in the philippines"...guess who popped up at the top of the list?)


Duterte


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Duterte


oops, google must have autocorrected me without my noticing it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5086666


Bricklayers make $70/hr. here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Bricklayers make $70/hr. here


my GF is a waitress, she made over 50K last year...
and what, exactly is the last guy, "wages" doing there? ...looks like either pissing or jerking off?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my GF is a waitress, she made over 50K last year...
> and what, exactly is the last guy, "wages" doing there? ...looks like either pissing or jerking off?


He's got an Amazon logo on his shirt


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He's got an Amazon logo on his shirt


so is amazon guy pissing or jerking off?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so is amazon guy pissing or jerking off?


No; the Zon is notorious for poor labor practices.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No; the Zon is notorious for poor labor practices.


i get it...the whole cartoon is about doing shitty work for unappreciative employers...the guy in the last cell wearing the amazon shirt looks like he has his back turned and his dick out.....to me anyway....but we all know i'm fucking crazy


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so is amazon guy pissing or jerking off?


He's pissing in a bottle while on the line.

I believe it was part of a court case.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Bricklayers make $70/hr. here


That does seem out of place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> He's pissing in a bottle while on the line.
> 
> I believe it was part of a court case.


i got it now....just took me a minute.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That does seem out of place.


Nevertheless, I saw a sign saying experienced bricklayers wanted for $70/hr


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nevertheless, I saw a sign saying experienced bricklayers wanted for $70/hr


That damned adjective.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

I use tweezers a LOT


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

Using tweezers I can pay a big strong man to dig postholes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Using tweezers I can pay a big strong man to dig postholes


Ok
I guess ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Bricklayers make $70/hr. here


The average bricklayer salary in Australia is $63,700 per year or Entry-level positions start at $59,750 per year, while most experienced workers make up to $87,525 per year. Better off being a plumber..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my GF is a waitress, she made over 50K last year...
> and what, exactly is the last guy, "wages" doing there? ...looks like either pissing or jerking off?


He is making sandwich not a soggy biscuit,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5087313







> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/port-arthur-massacre-in-australia
> On April 28, 1996, 28-year-old Martin Bryant begins a killing spree that ends in the deaths of 35 men, women and children in the quiet town of Port Arthur in Tasmania, Australia.
> 
> Bryant began the day by killing an elderly couple who were the owners of Port Arthur’s Seascape guesthouse. Some theorize that the killings were Bryant’s retaliation for the owners refusing to sell his father the guesthouse. Bryant’s father later died by suicide, an action Bryant is said to have blamed on his depression over not being able to buy the property.
> ...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5087389


Exactly! That was 1996....









Darwin shooting: Why mass shooting feels unfamiliar to Australia


The deadly gun rampage in Darwin is the sort of mass shooting Australia has not seen for years.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Moldy (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 23, 2022)

__


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5091940


penis


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> penis


Thanks for the clue. I use my phone here so images are small and it took me a while


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 25, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PoliticalHumor/comments/t12bf6


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 25, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/t0sh9x


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thanks for the clue. I use my phone here so images are small and it took me a while


That's fitting for Putin. Images of small penises.


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 25, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's fitting for Putin. Images of small penises.


E. Penisibus. Unum.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 25, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's fitting for Putin. Images of small penises.


Nope tRUMP is a HUGE dick 
He proves it daily


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5092785


Well Vlad and the oligarchs are pretty rich and the poor people of the Ukraine are suffering...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Vlad and the oligarchs are pretty rich and the poor people of the Ukraine are suffering...


it'll be the poor people of russia suffering soon, as well, as food and basic supplies become harder and harder to find, and more and more expensive when you do find it
they'll suffer worse and longer than putin or the olis ever will, unfortunately


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it'll be the poor people of russia suffering soon, as well, as food and basic supplies become harder and harder to find, and more and more expensive when you do find it
> they'll suffer worse and longer than putin or the olis ever will, unfortunately


While this is unassailably true, its tactical value is small.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While this is unassailably true, its tactical value is small.


more than likely, but he'll enjoy very little support from the people while they pay for his war.
not that they have free and fair elections, putin will be leader till he decides to name a hand picked successor and retires...or his own people kill him in retaliation for the suffering he is causing them, and so many others...

just a suggestion...jjuuusssttt putin it out there....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Vlad and the oligarchs are pretty rich and the poor people of the Ukraine are suffering...


The poor on both sides suffer, they are the civilians and the fighters.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Vlad and the oligarchs are pretty rich and the poor people of the Ukraine are suffering...


We don't really know Putin's worth. He could be one of the world's richest people, or just a guy making $140k a year, who owns 3 cars and a trailer, plus a small apartment. There's lots of speculations, but unfortunately they are all just speculations.









Putin's mysterious net worth complicates Biden's decision to sanction him


Biden said Putin has launched a "war of choice" against Ukraine. So why isn't Russia's president targeted by sanctions?




fortune.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> We don't really know Putin's worth. He could be one of the world's richest people, or just a guy making $140k a year, who owns 3 cars and a trailer, plus a small apartment. There's lots of speculations, but unfortunately they are all just speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure they will find something, this is only beginning, even the Swiss banks turned on them, unprecedented!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> We don't really know Putin's worth. He could be one of the world's richest people, or just a guy making $140k a year, who owns 3 cars and a trailer, plus a small apartment. There's lots of speculations, but unfortunately they are all just speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vlad just got his yacht out of the UK, it was worth quite a few bucks and is now headed into the Baltic and safety from being seized. Something sure has a hair up Vlad's ass lately!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> We don't really know Putin's worth. He could be one of the world's richest people, or just a guy making $140k a year, who owns 3 cars and a trailer, plus a small apartment. There's lots of speculations, but unfortunately they are all just speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id belive closer to 200-300B than 140k. I think you would to. 
And you forgot his yacht.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Id belive closer to 200-300B than 140k. I think you would to.
> And you forgot his yacht.


Point noted, but I was just going with the official Russian state info on what his assets were. I agree that it's likely somewhere in the middle between not much and a fuck-ton.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more than likely, but he'll enjoy very little support from the people while they pay for his war.
> not that they have free and fair elections, putin will be leader till he decides to name a hand picked successor and retires...or his own people kill him in retaliation for the suffering he is causing them, and so many others...
> View attachment 5092931
> just a suggestion...jjuuusssttt putin it out there....


I'm not sure if that's a fantastic idea or not. Sometimes its better the Devil you know than the one you don't.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Point noted, but I was just going with the official Russian state info on what his assets were. I agree that it's likely somewhere in the middle between not much and a fuck-ton.


We all know how accurate official Russian figures are..lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 27, 2022)

Putin is one of the richest men in the world

that's why Trump thinks he's great

That, and the kompromat


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad just got his yacht out of the UK, it was worth quite a few bucks and is now headed into the Baltic and safety from being seized. *Something *sure has a hair up Vlad's ass lately!


Just a wild guess, but maybe his Bitchkrieg?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Putin is one of the richest men in the world
> 
> that's why Trump thinks he's great
> 
> That, and the kompromat


It was just one pee


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5094015


They figure they will get to keep the money the EU and US doesn't find and forces them to give it to the Ukrainians as compensation. I think they should notify the Russian rich that the fate of their cash depends on the damage done to Ukraine, they will get back any left when this is over. That should put a bullet into Vlad ASAP.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 2, 2022)

In the middle of the road to, typical.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 2, 2022)

It's F'ing funny!.......LMAO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's F'ing funny!.......LMAO
> View attachment 5094834


what is funnier is the lengths magats will go to to "pwn the libs"....while the libs are laughing their asses off at the wasted efforts


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's F'ing funny!.......LMAO
> View attachment 5094834


That only a moron would make or eat.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 2, 2022)

I find it comical that when Anyone posts something with Trump or Right of center, they get attacked.
I must commend all of you for at least keeping it in the politics section.
I posted this meme here and not in the funny meme section, sorry you can't even laugh at a stupid funny pic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I find it comical that when Anyone posts something with Trump or Right of center, they get attacked.
> I must commend all of you for at least keeping it in the politics section.
> I posted this meme here and not in the funny meme section, sorry you can't even laugh at a stupid funny pic.


We are laughing, as Donald and his supporters go down in flames, it has entered the entertainment phase now.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are laughing, as Donald and his supporters go down in flames, it has entered the entertainment phase now.


 He's been gone for over a year. Your just now entering the entertainment phase?

I was happy when they took him out of office. Let the dead rest.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I find it comical that when Anyone posts something with Trump or Right of center, they get attacked.
> I must commend all of you for at least keeping it in the politics section.
> I posted this meme here and not in the funny meme section, sorry you can't even laugh at a stupid funny pic.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5094860


OMG, You ain't kidding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> He's been gone for over a year. Your just now entering the entertainment phase?
> 
> I was happy when they took him out of office. Let the dead rest.


Naw, his trial in Georgia this summer will be a riot, literally...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I find it comical that when Anyone posts something with Trump or Right of center, they get attacked.
> I must commend all of you for at least keeping it in the politics section.
> I posted this meme here and not in the funny meme section, sorry you can't even laugh at a stupid funny pic.


The word hero made it offensive, combined with his complete failure to be jailed yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> He's been gone for over a year. Your just now entering the entertainment phase?
> 
> I was happy when they took him out of office. Let the dead rest.


i'll let him rest when he is dead, the fucker is still alive and still actively trying to take over the fucking world...we are not fucking amused


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5096932


A secular Buddhist group is the place for that meme!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A secular Buddhist group is the place for that meme!


I was thinking Chinese Christian cult


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was thinking Chinese Christian cult


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 6, 2022)

Ok,
I'll try another one.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was thinking Chinese Christian cult


It’s an argument for socialism. Collective ownership over means of production and distribution, democratic control over resources and infrastructure.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5097065


Def not a fan of Falun Gong lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5097065


 Bingo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Ok,
> I'll try another one.
> View attachment 5097111


Oh, many on the right are seduced by the fight too, white Christians with guns and guts defending freedom, it can't miss with the base!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5097178


The Brits did a lot for the poles, defeated Hitler and won the war, they could not save them from Stalin however, but the Poles had a government in exile in Britain until the 1980s and returned the seals of office and national symbols after Poland became a democracy again when the Soviet Union ended. It took awhile but the Brits got them there eventually and probably greased their way into NATO ASAP.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5098715


What is it with fascists and homophobia?


----------



## cawolves (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What is it with fascists and homophobia?


What is it with marxists and believing sex is mutable? Or that everyone they disagree with is a fascist for that matter? Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 9, 2022)

cawolves said:


> What is it with marxists and believing sex is mutable? Or that everyone they disagree with is a fascist for that matter? Lol


If you see a marxist slap him sugar britches


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

cawolves said:


> What is it with marxists and believing sex is mutable? Or that everyone they disagree with is a fascist for that matter? Lol


You’re a proven fascist. And sex is the wrong word, use sexuality or gender. I am stunned that there are people so shockingly illiberal that they would dictate on the basic human right of finding one’s sexuality. I blame the toxic church of televangelists. Only religion, with its plainly and cruelly wrong doctrines on sex and sexuality can host such evil.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Also, social democracy is not Marxist or Leninist. It is to the right of those ideologies. The tell is no collectivization of the means of production.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

cawolves said:


> What is it with marxists and believing sex is mutable? Or that everyone they disagree with is a fascist for that matter? Lol


not everyone that i disagree with is a fascist, just the ones who want to force everyone to live in a way that makes them comfortable, no matter how it makes those other people feel....fascist


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5098890


shirtless midget suddenly buff


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’re a proven fascist. And sex is the wrong word, use sexuality or gender. I am stunned that there are people so shockingly illiberal that they would dictate on the basic human right of finding one’s sexuality. I blame the toxic church of televangelists. Only religion, with its plainly and cruelly wrong doctrines on sex and sexuality can host such evil.


Yawn. I'm not talking about sexuality. I'm talking about people slapping on a wig, some make up or chopping off the 'ol bean and Frank's and claiming they are a woman. Sex is assigned from conception, before even implantation and involves more than just superficial sex characteristics or even primary sex characteristics.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Also, social democracy is not Marxist or Leninist. It is to the right of those ideologies. The tell is no collectivization of the means of production.


Social democracy is still mob rule or two wolves and a sheep deciding what is for dinner.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Social democracy is still mob rule or two wolves and a sheep deciding what is for dinner.


Actually that is a succinct summary of the current Repug playbook. And a blatant both-sides deception.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Yawn. I'm not talking about sexuality. I'm talking about people slapping on a wig, some make up or chopping off the 'ol bean and Frank's and claiming they are a woman. *Sex is assigned from conception,* before even implantation and involves more than just superficial sex characteristics or even primary sex characteristics.


That’s church talk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Yawn. I'm not talking about sexuality. I'm talking about people slapping on a wig, some make up or chopping off the 'ol bean and Frank's and claiming they are a woman. Sex is assigned from conception, before even implantation and involves more than just superficial sex characteristics or even primary sex characteristics.


Ok you've got sex issues, but you don't need to inflict your sexual deviancy on the world.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That’s church talk.


Lol. When my BSN is considered "church talk"


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok you've got sex issues, but you don't need to inflict your sexual deviancy on the world.


Yes I'm the one chopping off my dick and telling people to call me ma'am


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Lol. When my BSN is considered "church talk"


You cast it that way. Your following displays of bigotry correspond.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You cast it that way. Your following displays of bigotry correspond.


I've never been concerned with the opinion of fools. You seem to have preconceived views of my character. Sorry they dont match your expectations. Perhaps some introspection would do you good?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> I've never been concerned with the opinion of fools. You seem to have preconceived views of my character. Sorry they dont match your expectations. Perhaps some introspection would do you good?


You came in snorting MAGA lies. That sums you up.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5099333


Got any funny ones?


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Got any funny ones?


Sure! What you looking for? Something that doesnt hurt your feelings or?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Sure! What you looking for? Something that doesnt hurt your feelings or? View attachment 5099369


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2022)

BigGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 5099426


The Fed doesn't print money.


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Mar 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The Fed doesn't print money.


I’m pretty sure I’m aware of who prints money and who “prints money”… thanks for the lesson


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 11, 2022)

BigGreenThumb said:


> I’m pretty sure I’m aware of who prints money and who “prints money”… thanks for the lesson





The answer is the Treasury, unless you are being all edgy or regurgitating propaganda.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5099725
> 
> 
> The answer is the Treasury, unless you are being all edgy or regurgitating propaganda.
> View attachment 5099727


I pretty much use cash,love the anonominity,pay bills w/MO's,only have savings acct,maybe I'm backwards but big data frightens me,and I hope I'm not around for a cashless society,I have intense anxiety over a gov. dossier being compiled on me,maybe my East European heritage has me paranoid,but I don't believe what I spend money on is the gov. or anybody else's business. Does this qualify me for Xanax bars?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I pretty much use cash,love the anonominity,pay bills w/MO's,only have savings acct,maybe I'm backwards but big data frightens me,and I hope I'm not around for a cashless society,I have intense anxiety over a gov. dossier being compiled on me,maybe my East European heritage has me paranoid,but I don't believe what I spend money on is the gov. or anybody else's business. Does this qualify me for Xanax bars?


No but you get the award for dirty stripper ass on your hands award 
Have a whiff of your cash


----------



## HGCC (Mar 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5099641


I'm just imagining showing up at a Netflix office location with a wheelbarrow of worthless rubles to pay my 11.95 to some angry person, like at the dmv.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No but you get the award for dirty stripper ass on your hands award
> Have a whiff of your cash


Lots of hand sanitizer admittedly


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 12, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I pretty much use cash,love the anonominity,pay bills w/MO's,only have savings acct,maybe I'm backwards but big data frightens me,and I hope I'm not around for a cashless society,I have intense anxiety over a gov. dossier being compiled on me,maybe my East European heritage has me paranoid,but I don't believe what I spend money on is the gov. or anybody else's business. Does this qualify me for Xanax bars?


We lost all internet here last week for 5 hours. I had cash on me so it didn't effect me at all unlike the people trying to pay with phones on eftpos terminals that wouldn't connect.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm just imagining showing up at a Netflix office location with a wheelbarrow of worthless rubles to pay my 11.95 to some angry person, like at the dmv.


Some probably had it paid in advance and it was switched off. I hope they have heard of VPNs.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No but you get the award for dirty stripper ass on your hands award
> Have a whiff of your cash


The good thing about covid is I still get cash for all special transactions but try not to touch it so I’ve gotten quite a drawer full of dirty (literally) money sitting there lol. Called my kids last week and gave them the map to the treasure chest JIC lol.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We lost all internet here last week for 5 hours. I had cash on me so it didn't effect me at all unlike the people trying to pay with phones on eftpos terminals that wouldn't connect.


I know people who don't have 50$ in the house ,50$ ?,blows my mind how much trust these people have in what has been shown to be a vulnerable system


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I know people who don't have 50$ in the house ,50$ ?,blows my mind how much trust these people have in what has been shown to be a vulnerable system


idk man. I would trust a bank a lot more than I would stuffing all my savings in cash in my mattress.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 13, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5101116


Well you certainly don't want to live in THAT house


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5101223


Black line?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Black line?


No idea


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No idea


“moustache hair in scanner, tvoyu mat’”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> idk man. I would trust a bank a lot more than I would stuffing all my savings in cash in my mattress.
> 
> View attachment 5101116


But.
Its amazing that 'they" can even shut down financial networks so that citizens and civilians have no access to their own money. Scary stuff when Companies can control our own money.

Bury it.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> idk man. I would trust a bank a lot more than I would stuffing all my savings in cash in my mattress.
> 
> View attachment 5101116


No doubt,I have a healthy emergency bank acct.,but I'm not afraid of having a couple K on hand.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But.
> Its amazing that 'they" can even shut down financial networks so that citizens and civilians have no access to their own money. Scary stuff when Companies can control our own money.
> 
> Bury it.


I don't think we have had any bank runs since after the Great Depression once the Federal Reserve started actively keeping our banking system supported during the Republican led economic disasters.

So I wouldn't know about a bank not allowing me to have access to my own money.

That is the beauty of FDIC insurance.





CCGNZ said:


> No doubt,I have a healthy emergency bank acct.,but I'm not afraid of having a couple K on hand.


Yeah that is reasonable. You made it sound like you were some old lady with all your savings stuffed in your mattress.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I don't think we have had any bank runs since after the Great Depression once the Federal Reserve started actively keeping our banking system supported during the Republican led economic disasters.
> 
> So I wouldn't know about a bank not allowing me to have access to my own money.
> 
> ...


Cool bro,I'm down w/FDIC up to 250k,I'm not packing that kind of dinero,what I hate is the FKN interest they give,It's a complete joke,20 yrs ago 15k in the bank would earn about $350 a yr in interest,now 15k might get you $30 a yr.,even CD rates suck,I remember when saving was a earnest and wise practice now I feel like a chump. LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Cool bro,I'm down w/FDIC up to 250k,I'm not packing that kind of dinero,what I hate is the FKN interest they give,It's a complete joke,20 yrs ago 15k in the bank would earn about $350 a yr in interest,now 15k might get you $30 a yr.,even CD rates suck,I remember when saving was a earnest and wise practice now I feel like a chump. LOL


Yeah but back then too the options to use your money in banks were shit too though. 

God remember life before direct deposits?

Shit, I can't even find a good friday bank deposit line meme.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah but back then too the options to use your money in banks were shit too though.
> 
> God remember life before direct deposits?
> 
> Shit, I can't even find a good friday bank deposit line meme.


I hear ya,my co. went to DDep. about 10 yrs ago,we don't even get a paper statement,the co. Paychex web site my co workers more tech savvy than I claim it's a act of congress to access any info,so I don't even bother to log on,I get a tax refund ev. year and worked for my co. over 20 yrs. so I just trust the office and to quote a Rage song "SO I DO WHAT THEY TELL ME". LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I hear ya,my co. went to DDep. about 10 yrs ago,we don't even get a paper statement,the co. Paychex web site my co workers more tech savvy than I claim it's a act of congress to access any info,so I don't even bother to log on,I get a tax refund ev. year and worked for my co. over 20 yrs. so I just trust the office and to quote a Rage song "SO I DO WHAT THEY TELL ME". LOL


I was just thinking back to having to wait for the bank to open to deposit a check to get some cash. Or rushing before it closed for the weekend. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> View attachment 5101542


Lol @ hoses


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah but back then too the options to use your money in banks were shit too though.
> 
> God remember life before direct deposits?
> 
> Shit, I can't even find a good friday bank deposit line meme.


Gone the way of the phone booth and some clean-shirted teen offering to check under the hood.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 14, 2022)

I saw that misspelling. I wonder if he really did say that?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I saw that misspelling. I wonder if he really did say that?


Almost certainly a typo. But I had a giggle over the image if literal.

The Nazis are considered to have been highly mechanized. But they used mostly horses for logistics.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Lol @ hoses


The "R" is missing


He was obviously talking about Canadians


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The "R" is missing
> 
> 
> He was obviously talking about Canadians


Oh those poor hosers.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 14, 2022)

Trailer Park Boys?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5101758


thank you


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I don't think we have had any bank runs since after the Great Depression once the Federal Reserve started actively keeping our banking system supported during the Republican led economic disasters.
> 
> So I wouldn't know about a bank not allowing me to have access to my own money.
> 
> ...


if we put cash in the bank the feds know about it and if we ever get audited they ask where it comes from. Lots of silly people earn cash and bank it (my silly son) and don't declare it as income so its not taxed and then get audited.... Also if we bank or buy 10k in cash we have to say where it came from (gambling of cause! lol).
I have a few bank accounts like most would but due to cash income (non declared work and my little grow) normally only a few K in cash. At least if the internet goes down by alien x rays or sun bursts or if "They" shut it down i'll still be able to eat. On another note I have 1/2 a butchered and processed cow coming this weekend from a farmer and a earth moving guy coming as well to dig a trench. They are both cash transactions so a Win/Win for all concerned.

Cash is King when its gone the bastards win.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 15, 2022)

This gotta bring a laugh in here. 








Here Are All The Times Vladimir Putin Got Snubbed On Getting A Handshake!


Someone put together a supercut of Vladimir Putin trying to shake people's hand and getting left hanging. Posted By Ghost



worldstar.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> if we put cash in the bank the feds know about it and if we ever get audited they ask where it comes from. Lots of silly people earn cash and bank it (my silly son) and don't declare it as income so its not taxed and then get audited.... Also if we bank or buy 10k in cash we have to say where it came from (gambling of cause! lol).
> I have a few bank accounts like most would but due to cash income (non declared work and my little grow) normally only a few K in cash. At least if the internet goes down by alien x rays or sun bursts or if "They" shut it down i'll still be able to eat. On another note I have 1/2 a butchered and processed cow coming this weekend from a farmer and a earth moving guy coming as well to dig a trench. They are both cash transactions so a Win/Win for all concerned.
> 
> Cash is King when its gone the bastards win.


I remember people freaking out about Y2K too. 

But for me I am not worried because I pay my taxes and don't have stacks of fifties lying around that I need to pay people on the side. I find that it is a whole lot easier to not get screwed when you are not already starting a deal trying to work outside 'the system'.

But I do get having cash around, I just am not some weirdo who thinks it is somehow safer to have it in cash than it is in the bank.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Almost certainly a typo. But I had a giggle over the image if literal.


Maybe not. Patton was another psycho.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I remember people freaking out about Y2K too.
> 
> But for me I am not worried because I pay my taxes and don't have stacks of fifties lying around that I need to pay people on the side. I find that it is a whole lot easier to not get screwed when you are not already starting a deal trying to work outside 'the system'.
> 
> But I do get having cash around, I just am not some weirdo who thinks it is somehow safer to have it in cash than it is in the bank.


The system is in place to fleece the majority.

I pay my taxs to. I paid approx $500 per year in income tax the last couple years. My wife got a couple grand back in her income tax refund each year so win/win. We do pay for a decent accountant. I probably saved another $500 by not declaring some income and of cause the small amount i get for pot I don't declare- like the majority of us on here.

Cash is handy. Also leads to discounts. Cash turned a $150 mechanics bill into a $100 one today in fact. I normally use cash for lunch's, dinners, beers at the clubs, holidays and groceries, toys etc. It can sometimes add up a bit to fast but on the flip side when your saving for a sailboat it doesn't at the same time..lmao. A mate gets a fair bit of cash so paid for a really, really large shed and now buys older cars with it and parks them in the shed. Not a bad investment strategy. The shed added value to his PPR and the cars give him a tax free investment.

O its not safer. Its like if you get scammed on a Credit Card. One ph call and the money is back. The loss is with the person it was spent with. If cash at home is lost then its lost. A couple years ago i had my CC details stolen and a few K spent in the UK. I had the money back in my account in 10 working days. Money in the bank is safe as. Cash (at home or sitting in the bank) does have the problem of not keeping up with inflation so its a terrible investment as well.
But if companies can shut down access to the money, Your money, then that's another story altogether.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The system is in place to fleece the majority.
> 
> I pay my taxs to. I paid approx $500 per year in income tax the last couple years. My wife got a couple grand back in her income tax refund each year so win/win. We do pay for a decent accountant. I probably saved another $500 by not declaring some income and of cause the small amount i get for pot I don't declare- like the majority of us on here.
> 
> ...


Im sure you have all kinds of good things in your life due to having cash.

But I will take a healthy banking system that allows millions of Americans to be able to get a mortgage and move into a house (instead of living like a serf for their entire lives having to try to save all the money to be able to buy land/home before they can get into one), get a reliable car that allows them to get back and forth to work without again having the nut to buy it outright ahead of time, starting a new business and having the ability to get a loan, on and on. 

The edgy mindset that our banking industry as it is in America since WW2 is somehow bad is just asinine. People wanting to bitch about non-banking industries should pick up a book and understand what the Federal Reserve is a part of and which is not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure you have all kinds of good things in your life due to having cash.
> 
> But I will take a healthy banking system that allows millions of Americans to be able to get a mortgage and move into a house (instead of living like a serf for their entire lives having to try to save all the money to be able to buy land/home before they can get into one), get a reliable car that allows them to get back and forth to work without again having the nut to buy it outright ahead of time, starting a new business and having the ability to get a loan, on and on.
> 
> The edgy mindset that our banking industry as it is in America since WW2 is somehow bad is just asinine. People wanting to bitch about non-banking industries should pick up a book and understand what the Federal Reserve is a part of and which is not.


If you think American banks are something, try the Swiss, or the UK, or better yet China! The competition for sleaze was fierce! China builds deserted cities with their money.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure you have all kinds of good things in your life due to having cash.
> 
> But I will take a healthy banking system that allows millions of Americans to be able to get a mortgage and move into a house (instead of living like a serf for their entire lives having to try to save all the money to be able to buy land/home before they can get into one), get a reliable car that allows them to get back and forth to work without again having the nut to buy it outright ahead of time, starting a new business and having the ability to get a loan, on and on.
> 
> The edgy mindset that our banking industry as it is in America since WW2 is somehow bad is just asinine. People wanting to bitch about non-banking industries should pick up a book and understand what the Federal Reserve is a part of and which is not.


One place where banks make a lot of profit is credit cards. The split between earned savings interest and assessed interest on revolving debt is wider than I understand. And it’s tough to shop Prime without one. 

There are about 500 million card accounts in the USA sharing a current debt of $0.8 billion. Interest rates range from 13.3% (excellent credit) to mid-30s for bad credit. Store cards generally carry high interest rates as well.

The only thing I can do about it is maintained a zero balance on my one card, which I’ve had since ‘86. Twice they threatened to upgrade to an account with an annual fee; twice I talked them safely down. I hope member loyalty figured into that. I treat their phone reps with respect, and the service has been impeccable. In any case, someone with good credit can have such an account cheaply, but it takes a cheap, not very self-indulgent outlook. And a willingness to keep some book.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure you have all kinds of good things in your life due to having cash.
> 
> But I will take a healthy banking system that allows millions of Americans to be able to get a mortgage and move into a house (instead of living like a serf for their entire lives having to try to save all the money to be able to buy land/home before they can get into one), get a reliable car that allows them to get back and forth to work without again having the nut to buy it outright ahead of time, starting a new business and having the ability to get a loan, on and on.
> 
> The edgy mindset that our banking industry as it is in America since WW2 is somehow bad is just asinine. People wanting to bitch about non-banking industries should pick up a book and understand what the Federal Reserve is a part of and which is not.


I've had better things due to loans- nice to pay them early with cash..lol.

Not sure where i said that banking systems need to go. It just should always include cash as tender and cash helps the local community more than digital.
In my experience those who have cash generally earn decant $'s (cash a small % of it). They do usually have houses and Cars and toys. That's because Cash is king an to receive it your normally the business owner or in Sales.
if you don't like cash that's fine but that doesn't mean it should disappear like the Banks and Gov wants. Its also scary that a Company can turn off your access to your money if they choose to.
America's banking system is pretty ancient- Chqs are still a big thing. So 1990's!

I remember getting paid in cash for work when i was younger- most people did. A little yellow envelope and a stamp on the front with your name and your hrs worked, penalty rates and the amount inside less Tax. Straight to the pub!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> One place where banks make a lot of profit is credit cards. The split between earned savings interest and assessed interest on revolving debt is wider than I understand. And it’s tough to shop Prime without one.
> 
> There are about 500 million card accounts in the USA sharing a current debt of $0.8 billion. Interest rates range from 13.3% (excellent credit) to mid-30s for bad credit. Store cards generally carry high interest rates as well.
> 
> The only thing I can do about it is maintained a zero balance on my one card, which I’ve had since ‘86. Twice they threatened to upgrade to an account with an annual fee; twice I talked them safely down. I hope member loyalty figured into that. I treat their phone reps with respect, and the service has been impeccable. In any case, someone with good credit can have such an account cheaply, but it takes a cheap, not very self-indulgent outlook. And a willingness to keep some book.


CC are a huge trap. Huge interest calculated daily.

I cut mine up about 20 years ago and just use a Visa Debit card- Same protection as a CC and and you use it the same way but it uses your own money. Never any interest. They get paid by the service charge they charge the retailer which is the same fee for a Visa or Mastercard.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5101758


The whole goal of misinformation isn't to convince you one way or the other. The goal is to undermine your critical thinking skills so that you think _everything _is a lie and that "both sides" are equally lying.

Sorry it worked on you. That must be disheartening.

Or maybe you aren't so much a victim as yet another person pushing the lie along. Either way, it must suck to be you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you think American banks are something, try the Swiss, or the UK, or better yet China! The competition for sleaze was fierce! China builds deserted cities with their money.


It has to be inhabited to be deserted. Those places never were.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It has to be inhabited to be deserted. Those places never were.


A place for Russian economic refugee's who will be streaming out of the place unless Vlad also places travel restrictions on them. It will be the greatest brain drain in human history soon. They could call them Brainsky towns, filled with top Russian talent, China will soon own Vlad anyway, even if they just give them groceries and consumer electronics that they cannot afford for high prices.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A place for Russian economic refugee's who will be streaming out of the place unless Vlad also places travel restrictions on them. It will be the greatest brain drain in human history soon. They could call them Brainsky towns, filled with top Russian talent, China will soon own Vlad anyway, even if they just give them groceries and consumer electronics that they cannot afford for high prices.


Only a matter of time before Russia will need to liberate Xinjiang.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The whole goal of misinformation isn't to convince you one way or the other. The goal is to undermine your critical thinking skills so that you think _everything _is a lie and that "both sides" are equally lying.
> 
> Sorry it worked on you. That must be disheartening.
> 
> Or maybe you aren't so much a victim as yet another person pushing the lie along. Either way, it must suck to be you.


Its just a meme, m8


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)

Lizards probably don't get polio


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Its just a meme, m8


You just post random memes that don't represent your beliefs?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You just post random memes that don't represent your beliefs?


It was political satire.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> It was political satire.


Ok. But you might want to think about what I said. Most memes are pretty dumb, but so are a lot of people. You might want to consider whether it's really a good idea to further propaganda designed to create cynicism.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. But you might want to think about what I said. Most memes are pretty dumb, but so are a lot of people. You might want to consider whether it's really a good idea to further propaganda designed to create cynicism.


I'm torn. I agree with you, but at the same time I can't make the horse drink, so I take a piss instead.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Elon Kush (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5105224





Assange helped smuggle Snowden and the tools he stole from our NSA to Putin. Tools he is using to keep the citizens of Russia brainwashed into thinking that Ukraine attack is just hugs and kisses. He is not a hero.

If you want to cry about American injustice, check out Reality Winner.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

Rick Scott is an alien.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5105333
> 
> 
> Assange helped smuggle Snowden and the tools he stole from our NSA to Putin. Tools he is using to keep the citizens of Russia brainwashed into thinking that Ukraine attack is just hugs and kisses. He is not a hero.
> ...


WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange advised whistleblower Edward Snowden to try to seek political asylum in Russia or South America as Russia confirmed that if Snowden made an asylum request it would be considered.

"The spokesman of Russian President Vladimir Putin said yesterday that if Snowden applied for asylum, Russia would consider his case.
Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov told the ITAR-TASS news agency early today while on a trip to Brazil that he had not heard of any asylum request from Snowden but that "if a request is submitted, we will examine it."

"I think he would be well advised to consider that offer. He would be considered to try to find a similar offer in South America," Assange told RT television

Fair enough to but he should of gone to South America. Much better weather and he wouldn't be in a cell like the women you posted above.

So advising someone to do something is smuggling? Even if it was through an interview with somebody else?

Hero is a word the youth of today use far to flippantly. Julian isn't a hero as far as i'm aware.

So you think he should of hid the fact and got Trumps pardon? Makes sense for Julian but not for your usual Political angle. He didn't (good on him to!) and Trumps no longer president. Good chance he will be again in a couple years though..

Julian isn't an American citizen so he isn't being treasonous by releasing the info he got of America's dirty secrets. America doesn't like whistle blowers though and has bullied and pressured countries to have him extradited. Even had made up charges brought against him in Sweden which were ultimately dropped.

I really didn't think you would be against whistleblowers or Free press. Your definitely a conservative. If only America had of just accepted what it did when the info got out and didn't seek to punish the whistleblowers who wanted the voting public, the American citizens to know what was really going on. Snowden wouldn't be in Russia (im sure he doesn't want to be) Julian wouldn't be in gaol, the lady above would not be in gaol and we wouldn't have this assault on Free press. Lots of wins for everybody, not least the American people.









The Prosecution of Julian Assange Absolutely Threatens Freedom of the Press


The Biden administration should abandon a course that could lead to the criminalization of whistleblowers and investigative journalism.




www.thenation.com













A free press should press for Julian Assange to be free


The mainstream media benefited greatly from the WikiLeaks leaks. Now they should use their power to have the ailing Australian released.




www.crikey.com.au













Julian Assange's charges are a direct assault on press freedom, experts warn


Parts of the indictment go head-to-head with basic journalistic activities protected by the first amendment, academics say




www.theguardian.com













A blow for Julian Assange and for press freedom – DW – 12/10/2021


Journalism is not a crime. But now a court in London has ruled that Julian Assange's extradition to the United States is legal. It's a devastating day for press freedom, writes Matthias von Hein.




www.dw.com













For the sake of press freedom, Julian Assange must be defended - Committee to Protect Journalists


Nine years ago this month, the Committee to Protect Journalists took a stand on one of the most polarizing figures in journalism. We wrote President Barack Obama and his attorney general, Eric Holder, urging them not to prosecute Julian Assange.




cpj.org













If we care about a free press, we must defend Assange


Cofounder of Ben & Jerry's argues that charging Julian Assange, the founder of WikiLeaks, sets a dangerous precedent for investigative journalism.




www.businessinsider.com





Free press is democracy at work. Shame your not a fan.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2022)

chronnie49 said:


> View attachment 5105800



Your active brain cells/1=0


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange advised whistleblower Edward Snowden to try to seek political asylum in Russia or South America as Russia confirmed that if Snowden made an asylum request it would be considered.
> 
> "The spokesman of Russian President Vladimir Putin said yesterday that if Snowden applied for asylum, Russia would consider his case.
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov told the ITAR-TASS news agency early today while on a trip to Brazil that he had not heard of any asylum request from Snowden but that "if a request is submitted, we will examine it."
> ...


Quoting RT, Lavrov, and Assange. 

lmao man, can you be a bigger cuck for Russia?



Assange weaponized stolen information with the help of the Russian military to attack our democracy. No amount of your propaganda is going to change those facts.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5105775


Wikileaks is not 'press', RT is not 'Press', nor are all the other 'media' trolls that are cat fishing as 'Press'. 

And now that they are found out, they are trying to use it as a wedge issue to attack the entity that dictators (as demonstrated perfectly with Putin's complete alternate reality he is trying to build in Russia about his invasion into Ukraine slaughtering their citizens and blaming them for it) hate the most, the Free Press.

It is not 'journalism' that Wikileaks had been doing with the help of the Russian military, it was an attack on our democracy.



And then Assange/Wikileaks and the Russian military used this in coordination with the Trump campaign to attack the 2016 election.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

chronnie49 said:


> View attachment 5105800


You are missing the stupidity.
multiply flushing 15x a day each time one uses the bathroom, lets say 3 times + 11,250 gallons.
Nestles has your frame of mind, sadly they are depleting my water source, 18 Tankers a day.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Wikileaks is not 'press', RT is not 'Press', nor are all the other 'media' trolls that are cat fishing as 'Press'.
> 
> And now that they are found out, they are trying to use it as a wedge issue to attack the entity that dictators (as demonstrated perfectly with Putin's complete alternate reality he is trying to build in Russia about his invasion into Ukraine slaughtering their citizens and blaming them for it) hate the most, the Free Press.
> 
> ...


Ukraine? Come on this is years and years ago.

Well yes, you allege he smuggled snowden out of America when Assange didn't. It's a published quote.


WikiLeaks (/ˈwɪkiliːks/) is an international non-profit organisation that publishes news leaks and classified media provided by anonymous sources. Its website, initiated in 2006 in Iceland by the organisation Sunshine Press, stated in 2015 that it had released online 10 million documents in its first 10 years

Its why the worlds press has been saying








Julian Assange’s U.S. Extradition Ruling Strikes a Blow to Press Freedom


A London court opened the door for the WikiLeaks founder to be sent to the United States to face charges for publishing government secrets, alarming First Amendment advocates. “This indictment criminalizes investigative journalism,” said one.




www.vanityfair.com





Shame your not fan of free press.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5106087View attachment 5106088View attachment 5106089


Yuri's story is pretty amazing.

Russian authorities released a statement that he had gone to space and landed successfully and he was still in space. His parents only found out he was an astronaut when they heard the media release. He landed in a field, scaring the people there and i think from memory he had to get a lift on a horse and cart into the nearest town to ph the relevant authorities to come pick him up as they had no idea where he had landed.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ukraine? Come on this is years and years ago.
> 
> Well yes, you allege he smuggled snowden out of America when Assange didn't. It's a published quote.
> 
> ...


You mean like when Assange lied and manufactured a conspiracy theory about Seth Rich?



> The special counsel’s report confirmed this week that Seth Rich, a young Democratic National Committee employee whose unsolved killing became grist for a right-wing conspiracy theory, was not the source of thousands of internal D.N.C. emails that WikiLeaks released during the 2016 presidential race, officially debunking a notion that had persisted without support for years.
> 
> Tucked amid hundreds of pages of the report’s main findings, the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, took aim at WikiLeaks and its founder, Julian Assange, for falsely implying that Mr. Rich was somehow involved in the dissemination of the emails, an act that aided President Trump’s campaign.
> 
> ...





Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5106229






Assange is a propagandist that worked with the Russian military to attack our elections. He is not a journalist.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ukraine? Come on this is years and years ago.
> 
> Well yes, you allege he smuggled snowden out of America when Assange didn't. It's a published quote.
> 
> ...


How does the RAF or RAN feel about secrets being distributed?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Assange is a propagandist that worked with the Russian military to attack our elections. He is not a journalist.


the charges came after the WikiLeaks founder exposed alleged war crimes committed during the Iraq invasion. In one of the most notorious videos published by WikiLeaks in its 2010 document dump, U.S. Apache attack helicopters can be seen indiscriminately firing at a crowd in Baghdad and killing several civilians, including two Reuters news staff.

I wasn't aware Trump ran for office in 2010...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> How does the RAF or RAN feel about secrets being distributed?


No doubt that whistleblowers in all countries are ganged up on and made to pay. But some secrets like war crimes should be known by the people electing the officials and paying the ones committing them.
Julian didn't initially leak anything, he just published what in this case American citizens had a right to know and what people like Snowden thought they should.
The gov then got embarrassed so went after the people they could. America committed war crimes- Americans have a right to know do they not?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> the charges came after the WikiLeaks founder exposed alleged war crimes committed during the Iraq invasion. In one of the most notorious videos published by WikiLeaks in its 2010 document dump, U.S. Apache attack helicopters can be seen indiscriminately firing at a crowd in Baghdad and killing several civilians, including two Reuters news staff.


So ignore his attack on our democracy because you want to cherry pick the timeframe of the attack to before it was investigated?

Seems pretty silly to me to assume he wasn't working with the Russian military back then too.

You ignored it last time, but maybe it would be better for you to try to shit on America if you actually picked actual injustices instead of ones that the dictators paying the propagandists to attack the worlds democracies amplify.

Again, here is Reality Winner, who was jailed for leaking actual information to the press (even though it was only about the attack taking place on us, and making sure that there was not a way for it to damage our sources). She stepped up and did her time, but it still is ridiculous.






Lucky Luke said:


> No doubt that whistleblowers in all countries are ganged up on and made to pay. But some secrets like war crimes should be known by the people electing the officials and paying the ones committing them.
> Julian didn't initially leak anything, he just published what in this case American citizens had a right to know and what people like Snowden thought they should.


Assange received information from the Russian military and weaponized it against our democracy. Pretending otherwise is bullshit. And we still don't know more than about 10% of what Snowden smuggled out of the NSA, but the Russian military does, because Assange smuggled him to Putin.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No doubt that whistleblowers in all countries are ganged up on and made to pay. But some secrets like war crimes should be known by the people electing the officials and paying the ones committing them.
> Julian didn't initially leak anything, he just published what in this case American citizens had a right to know and what people like Snowden thought they should.
> The gov then got embarrassed so went after the people they could. America committed war crimes- Americans have a right to know do they not?


No.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So ignore his attack on our democracy because you want to cherry pick the timeframe of the attack to before it was investigated?
> 
> Seems pretty silly to me to assume he wasn't working with the Russian military back then too.
> 
> ...


in 2010 Trump wasn't even running for office. he isn't as far as i'm aware been charged for anything in regard to Trumps election win. He is being charged for making known Americans war crimes that was leaked to wiki.

Shame your not a fan of Free speach.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No.


Sadly true by Hannibal's and Americans attack on Julian.

Its hard enough for whistleblowers to come forward, the culture of punishing those who do is horrific.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sadly true by Hannibal's and Americans attack on Julian.


No.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

WikiLeaks founder and* IFJ press card holder* was charged in the United States under the Espionage Act for WikiLeaks' *2010 *publications of classified documents, notably on the *US crimes during the war in Iraq and Afghanistan. *




*IFJ International Press Card (IPC)*
https://www.ifj.org › press-card
An instantly and internationally recognisable professional identification. The International _Press Card_ (IPC) is recognised the world over.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> in 2010 Trump wasn't even running for office. he isn't as far as i'm aware been charged for anything in regard to Trumps election win. He is being charged for making known Americans war crimes that was leaked to wiki.
> 
> Shame your not a fan of Free speach.


You keep telling me how I feel (incorrectly) about stuff like a typical right wing troll. 

Russia's attack on our democracy has not always been about Trump.



Lucky Luke said:


> Sadly true by Hannibal's and Americans attack on Julian.
> 
> Its hard enough for whistleblowers to come forward, the culture of punishing those who do is horrific.


There is a difference between whistle blowers and propagandists making up shit for the Russian military's attack on democracy.

I am all for whistle blowers trying to do the right thing.

https://standwithreality.org/images-memes-artwork/





Lucky Luke said:


> WikiLeaks founder and IFJ press card holder was charged in the United States under the Espionage Act for WikiLeaks' 2010 publications of classified documents, notably on the US crimes during the war in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> View attachment 5106250


lmao so does she.



https://www.npr.org/2021/08/10/1026509404/dominion-sues-conservative-media-oan-newsmax-2020-election


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sadly true by Hannibal's and Americans attack on Julian.
> 
> Its hard enough for whistleblowers to come forward, the culture of punishing those who do is horrific.


And today you are likely to live 3 years less. 
Just what did he hand over?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> And today you are likely to live 3 years less.
> Just what did he hand over?


I don't understand the first sentence? The life expectancy for Australia in 2021 was *83.64 years*, a 0.18% increase from 2020.

He didn't hand anything over he just published it- for free.
The *2010 *publications of classified documents, notably on the *US crimes during the war in Iraq and Afghanistan.* in its 2010 document dump, U.S. Apache attack helicopters can be seen indiscriminately firing at a crowd in Baghdad and killing several civilians, including two Reuters news staff.









Leaked U.S. video shows deaths of Reuters' Iraqi staffers


Classified U.S. military video showing a 2007 attack by Apache helicopters that killed a dozen people in Baghdad, including two Reuters news staff, was released on Monday by a group that promotes leaking to fight government and corporate corruption.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I don't understand the first sentence? The life expectancy for Australia in 2021 was *83.64 years*, a 0.18% increase from 2020.
> 
> He didn't hand anything over he just published it- for free.
> The *2010 *publications of classified documents, notably on the *US crimes during the war in Iraq and Afghanistan.* in its 2010 document dump, U.S. Apache attack helicopters can be seen indiscriminately firing at a crowd in Baghdad and killing several civilians, including two Reuters news staff.


*Life Expectancy in the U.S. Declined a Year and Half in 2020* 
*For Immediate Release: July 21, 2021*
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/pressroom/nchs_press_releases/2021/202107.htm
Edit for link

Your EPA regs should be on the decline soon.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> *Life Expectancy in the U.S. Declined a Year and Half in 2020*
> *For Immediate Release: July 21, 2021*
> 
> Your EPA regs should be on the decline soon.


That's so sad!

I hope not my island state (Tasmania) is world renown for its Green environment. Not being green would harm our economy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5106460


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5106577


I am just so sick of his vague, unsupported and hyperbolic value judgments presented in language that would fail him back to third grade.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am just so sick of his vague, unsupported and hyperbolic value judgments presented in language that would fail him back to third grade.


It’s become a playground.
Where is the playground monitor with the ruler?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> It’s become a playground.
> Where is the playground monitor with the ruler?


He’s in Russia and kind of busy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am just so sick of his vague, unsupported and hyperbolic value judgments presented in language that would fail him back to third grade.


Like no one has ever seen before.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am just so sick of his vague, unsupported and hyperbolic value judgments presented in language that would fail him back to third grade.


Uhhh what? You’re making me feel like I’m in 3rd grade.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5108222


This meme is carcinogenic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am just so sick of his vague, unsupported and hyperbolic value judgments presented in language that would fail him back to third grade.


I understand now lol my happy ass was high


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5108318


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> View attachment 5108334


What’s up socky


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> View attachment 5108334


I take it you mean RT?


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> View attachment 5108374


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> View attachment 5108374


Posting that kind of shit means you ain't too bright and don't have a firm grasp on reality. I imagine you believe all kinds of bullshit, maybe even flat earther or Qanon shit, or better yet that Trump won in 2020 and oh, 1/6 was a tourist visit!


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Posting that kind of shit means you ain't too bright and don't have a firm grasp on reality. I imagine you believe all kinds of bullshit, maybe even flat earther or Qanon shit, or better yet that Trump won in 2020 and oh, 1/6 was a tourist visit!


 Bet you got your free pipe


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Bet you got your free pipe View attachment 5108401









https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-16855330


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5108627


always pick a pic of a peckerhead with huge pecs


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5108630


Never seen it put like that. Whoa.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Bet you got your free pipe View attachment 5108401


*Yours*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *Yours*


Casting pearls before swine...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 27, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Bet you got your free pipe View attachment 5108401











Durham Issues Scathing Response To Sussmann's Filing For Dismissal


Sussmann's Lie To General Counsel James Baker Was Directly Material To The FBI's Decision To Open An Investigation Into The Alfa Bank Hoax




briancates.substack.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Durham Issues Scathing Response To Sussmann's Filing For Dismissal
> 
> 
> Sussmann's Lie To General Counsel James Baker Was Directly Material To The FBI's Decision To Open An Investigation Into The Alfa Bank Hoax
> ...



https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-16570346






https://www.rollitup.org/t/fisa-abuse-troll-is-a-scam.1000451/post-16806039



lmao though for real when I started looking for Durham memes the amount of Qanon propaganda spam is amazing. You all must really be desperate to hold on to anything you can to keep the cult going if you think that this guy is going to get something when he keeps getting laughed at with his couple indictments after Mueller cleaned up about what 20 Trump's cronies and you have to pretend like nothing came out of the Mueller investigation, but this guy who has a couple dubious last minute indictments that have gone nowhere.

Sad.



>


----------



## HGCC (Mar 27, 2022)

Well you see hanimal, Durham is a stupid dickhead. Just look at that face. You can tell that fucker berates the McDonald's counter person for not being able tell him how many calories are in his Mcflurry. Just one of those assholes. For some in our country, that makes him a God like messiah, or more likely they associate being a dick as someone with power and authority.

Somebody has to yell at the girl at the olive garden who made cleetus feel dumb because he had never seen a pepper grinder and told her to stop sprinkling dirt on his greens. Uncle Durham is that guy for these people.


----------



## carlsbarn (Mar 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5108749
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-16570346
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Durham Issues Scathing Response To Sussmann's Filing For Dismissal
> 
> 
> Sussmann's Lie To General Counsel James Baker Was Directly Material To The FBI's Decision To Open An Investigation Into The Alfa Bank Hoax
> ...


do you even understand what this is about? have you read any of the links you post?
Sussman provided a tip to the FBI that trump may have had a covert way of communicating with the russians...Durham hasn't said that that was a lie. NO ONE has said that that was a lie...the lie he supposedly told was that he wasn't doing this as a representative of anyone, while he was in fact working for the Clinton campaign, an unnamed tech executive, and an internet company...
which is not a crime, they have NEVER prosecuted an attorney for doing that, only if the TIP IS A LIE...and no one is saying that...

Sussmann was charged last year with lying to the FBI during a conversation with then FBI general counsel James Baker in 2016. Durham's indictment said that Sussmann "lied about the capacity in which he was providing" allegations to the FBI about what he claimed was a "secret communications channel" between the Trump Organization and Russia's Alfa Bank. 
The indictment said Sussmann met with Baker in September 2016, as the FBI was investigating the Trump campaign's links to Russia, and turned over documents and data that he said he believed contained evidence of a covert communications channel between the Trump Organization and Alfa Bank. The bureau has not uncovered evidence of such a connection.
The indictment said Sussmann lied to the FBI when he told Baker he wasn't working on behalf of any client. In fact, the indictment said, Sussmann was acting on behalf of the Clinton campaign, an unnamed tech executive, and an internet company.
Sussmann's motion to dismiss on Thursday said that in the past, those who have been charged in connection to providing tips to the government have been prosecuted for lying to the FBI "only where the tip itself was alleged to be false, because that is the only statement that could affect the specific decision to commence an investigation."
When Sussmann met with Baker in September 2016, the filing said, he went "to provide a tip." 
"There is no allegation in the Indictment that the tip he provided was false. And there is no allegation that he believed that the tip he provided was false," it continued.
"Rather, Mr. Sussmann has been charged with making a false statement about an entirely ancillary matter—about who his client may have been when he met with the FBI—which is a fact that even the Special Counsel's own Indictment fails to allege had any effect on the FBI's decision to open an investigation," the filing said.

sorry for all the reading, i know it's hard....but Sussmann didn't do anything wrong, he didn't tell them something that has never mattered, ever before...only durham thinks it matters, and trumptard fucking idiots


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you even understand what this is about? have you read any of the links you post?
> Sussman provided a tip to the FBI that trump may have had a covert way of communicating with the russians...Durham hasn't said that that was a lie. NO ONE has said that that was a lie...the lie he supposedly told was that he wasn't doing this as a representative of anyone, while he was in fact working for the Clinton campaign, an unnamed tech executive, and an internet company...
> which is not a crime, they have NEVER prosecuted an attorney for doing that, only if the TIP IS A LIE...and no one is saying that...
> 
> ...


as defined by the Urban dictionary 
*Aternative facts*
Lies or made up facts when the truth or facts make 'The Donald' or 'Team Trump' look negative


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you even understand what this is about? have you read any of the links you post?
> Sussman provided a tip to the FBI that trump may have had a covert way of communicating with the russians...Durham hasn't said that that was a lie. NO ONE has said that that was a lie...the lie he supposedly told was that he wasn't doing this as a representative of anyone, while he was in fact working for the Clinton campaign, an unnamed tech executive, and an internet company...
> which is not a crime, they have NEVER prosecuted an attorney for doing that, only if the TIP IS A LIE...and no one is saying that...
> 
> ...


This guy doesn't care about the truth, just pushing an agenda, he's a civil warrior who is pissed that he missed 1/6. He would vote for Trump if he ran in 2024, enough said.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This guy doesn't care about the truth, just pushing an agenda, he's a civil warrior who is pissed that he missed 1/6. He would vote for Trump if he ran in 2024, enough said.


So an actual communist ?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you even understand what this is about? have you read any of the links you post?
> Sussman provided a tip to the FBI that trump may have had a covert way of communicating with the russians...Durham hasn't said that that was a lie. NO ONE has said that that was a lie...the lie he supposedly told was that he wasn't doing this as a representative of anyone, while he was in fact working for the Clinton campaign, an unnamed tech executive, and an internet company...
> which is not a crime, they have NEVER prosecuted an attorney for doing that, only if the TIP IS A LIE...and no one is saying that...
> 
> ...


Yeah and too add to that, 1. Just because he was working for the DNC, does that mean that he was doing this on behalf of a client/boss? And 2. Baker is not even sure Sussmann lied or not. This is all just trolling to keep the q-nuts interest.

https://www.lawfareblog.com/special-counsels-weird-prosecution-michael-sussmann


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well you see hanimal, Durham is a stupid dickhead. Just look at that face. You can tell that fucker berates the McDonald's counter person for not being able tell him how many calories are in his Mcflurry. Just one of those assholes. For some in our country, that makes him a God like messiah, or more likely they associate being a dick as someone with power and authority.
> 
> Somebody has to yell at the girl at the olive garden who made cleetus feel dumb because he had never seen a pepper grinder and told her to stop sprinkling dirt on his greens. Uncle Durham is that guy for these people.


Wrong.

McFlurry as well as all items at McD have calorie count on the menu.

Better not let that misinformation get around..gonna nip it right in the bud.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Never seen it put like that. Whoa.


He kind of did say that when talking about GOP's push against the Freedom to Vote Act earlier this year. 

_"Well, the concern is misplaced. Because if you look at the statistics, African American voters are voting in just as high a percentage as Americans," McConnell said._


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He kind of did say that when talking about GOP's push against the Freedom to Vote Act earlier this year.
> 
> _"Well, the concern is misplaced. Because if you look at the statistics, African American voters are voting in just as high a percentage as Americans," McConnell said._


His slip is showing.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> His slip is showing.


I read this about Biden's gaffe that he made in his speech a few days ago where he said Putin cannot remain in power.

_"Washington’s definition of a gaffe is blurting out the truth at an awkward moment."_

Same can be said about McConnell's gaffe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So an actual communist ?


now they call them Kleptocrats...also fascists and authoritarians...not exactly interchangeable, but if multiple badges of shame stick, wear em....
funny, when i was a kid, Communist was an insult, like "you dirty commie hippy"...now they don't even exist anymore. Can you imagine what Marx, Lenin, fuck, even Stalin would think if they were resurrected today? they would hang their heads in shame at what became of their Utopian worker's paradise...of course, if the founding fathers were resurrected today and watched one day worth of news, they would want to crawl back into their graves in shame, as well


----------



## HGCC (Mar 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Wrong.
> 
> McFlurry as well as all items at McD have calorie count on the menu.
> 
> Better not let that misinformation get around..gonna nip it right in the bud.


Doesn't mean goatee mcdickface wouldn't make a scene for the people he represents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I read this about Biden's gaffe that he made in his speech a few days ago where he said Putin cannot remain in power.
> 
> _"Washington’s definition of a gaffe is blurting out the truth at an awkward moment."_
> 
> Same can be said about McConnell's gaffe.


Joe is entitled to a personal opinion on an obvious fact, it doesn't mean it's policy to kill the fucker, getting rid of him is up to Russians, we just make the decision and act easier.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Wrong.
> 
> McFlurry as well as all items at McD have calorie count on the menu.
> 
> Better not let that misinformation get around..gonna nip it right in the bud.


I was once in the sort of apocalyptic mood to actually read their nutrition information, which was available in print at the local franchise.

Some of those sodium levels put me in mind of a submarine’s power reactor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5108861


oh, they're ok with some books....
https://www.amazon.com/ABCs-Guns-Yehuda-Remer-ebook/dp/B078HZYS37/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=the+abc%27s+of+guns&qid=1564971695&s=gateway&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Toys-Tools-Guns-Rules-Childrens-ebook/dp/B078TB9RJB/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=toys+tools+guns+and+rules&qid=1564973071&s=gateway&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Prepper-Petes-Gun-Son-Friends-ebook/dp/B00JFK9C82/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=prepper+pete&qid=1564971726&s=gateway&sr=8-3

https://junkee.com/my-parents-open-carry-is-here-to-tell-kids-that-guns-are-great-is-creepy-as-hell/39077


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was once in the sort of apocalyptic mood to actually read their nutrition information, which was available in print at the local franchise.
> 
> Some of those sodium levels put me in mind of a submarine’s power reactor.


i got a mcdonalds vanilla "milkshake" once, poured it into a clear glass, and let it sit on the counter for a couple of hours...it separated
in at least 7 distinct layers of...stuff. clear, cloudy, greenish, yellowish, tan....last one i ever bought


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got a mcdonalds vanilla "milkshake" once, poured it into a clear glass, and let it sit on the counter for a couple of hours...it separated
> in at least 7 distinct layers of...stuff. clear, cloudy, greenish, yellowish, tan....last one i ever bought


Ocean City circa 1978. I was high as (think about fucking). MickeyDeez had something called the Arctic Orange shake. It had voodoo rheology. If you dropped a loaded straw into the uncovered drink, it would more often than not produce this thin stream on an up and out trajectory, like a solar prominence or a bug firing venom, that would persist for over a second and lay a splat pattern a yard away. I do not think that there was such a celebration of non-Newtonian fluids until Nick built Slime City.

Once the ballistic refreshment made it to the booth behind me. Good times.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Doesn't mean goatee mcdickface wouldn't make a scene for the people he represents.


It's expected.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got a mcdonalds vanilla "milkshake" once, poured it into a clear glass, and let it sit on the counter for a couple of hours...it separated
> in at least 7 distinct layers of...stuff. clear, cloudy, greenish, yellowish, tan....last one i ever bought


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ocean City circa 1978. I was high as (think about fucking). MickeyDeez had something called the Arctic Orange shake. It had voodoo rheology. If you dropped a loaded straw into the uncovered drink, it would more often than not produce this thin stream on an up and out trajectory, like a solar prominence or a bug firing venom, that would persist for over a second and lay a splat pattern a yard away. I do not think that there was such a celebration of non-Newtonian fluids until Nick built Slime City.
> 
> Once the ballistic refreshment made it to the booth behind me. Good times.


What's a loaded straw?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 28, 2022)

Denial



Division



Desperation



Deflection


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5109132


I wouldn't tag that shitty graffiti.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What's a loaded straw?


A straw filled (finger on top to keep it in) and coated with the wonder fluid. It was heavy enough to go plop, and thereby excite the unusual and entertaining hydraulic mode described.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 29, 2022)

The worlds fucked and I’m just laughing at it now, no points only absurdism


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 29, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> The worlds fucked and I’m just laughing at it now, no points only absurdismView attachment 5109900


God is super based


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> God is super based


and thinking he might go and Hosanna in the highest state.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5112990


I thought Obama was the antichrist?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I thought Obama was the antichrist?


Nope, imho


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I thought Obama was the antichrist?


He’s the anti-antichrist!

Which is non-non-non-heinous.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2022)

Elon Musk dancing with drone.









Watch Elon Musk bust a move at new Tesla plant | CNN Business


Elon Musk shows off his dad dancing ... but his dance partner is a drone. CNN's Jeanne Moos reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5112990


That description fits most sales reps I've worked with in the past.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

DeSantis worth went from $350k to $51 million this year. Say what?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DeSantis worth went from $350k to $51 million this year. Say what?


This is why they worship orange skeletor. He led the big pigs to the big graft.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DeSantis worth went from $350k to $51 million this year. Say what?


I have been kicking around the idea for a thread of all the ways that Florida Republicans have allowed their state to get sold out to the Russian oligarchs.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DeSantis worth went from $350k to $51 million this year. Say what?


source? Sounds like fake news

https://finty.com/us/net-worth/ron-desantis/ 2022

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/2021/06/22/florida-gov-ron-desantis-net-worth-grows-20/?outputType=amp 2021 detailed financials


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 4, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> source? Sounds like fake news
> 
> https://finty.com/us/net-worth/ron-desantis/ 2022
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/2021/06/22/florida-gov-ron-desantis-net-worth-grows-20/?outputType=amp 2021 detailed financials


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DeSantis worth went from $350k to $51 million this year. Say what?


i looked for verification of that, can't find anything but one shady website...need someone reputable to verify that before i buy it


----------



## eddy600 (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i looked for verification of that, can't find anything but one shady website...need someone reputable to verify that before i buy it


 Google has his net worth 52 million


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5112997


Not in a non-non-non-non-recursive universe!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

eddy600 said:


> Google has his net worth 52 million


i used google, ONE website said 50M...ALL the others said around 300K....


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I have been kicking around the idea for a thread of all the ways that Florida Republicans have allowed their state to get sold out to the Russian oligarchs


there is some part of FL beaches that is called Russian Row or something similar. they laundered $ thru trump casinos. for decades.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i used google, ONE website said 50M...ALL the others said around 300K....


I saw a couple saying abut 21million, there is not really anything that is updated that looks legit though I do agree, it really may come down to how they are counting the money that these new dictators are using their dark money slush funds.



rkymtnman said:


> there is some part of FL beaches that is called Russian Row or something similar. they laundered $ thru trump casinos. for decades.


There was also a place that the sheriff was pushing a propaganda website to radicalize cops.

From the article linked in the below post:
'The most expensive property on the island belongs an unnamed Russian billionaire hiding behind an LLC. Prior to that $50 million dollar sale, the next-most expensive property … also sold to an unnamed Russian billionaire.'

https://www.rollitup.org/t/police-interactions.994222/post-16475197


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> source? Sounds like fake news
> 
> https://finty.com/us/net-worth/ron-desantis/ 2022
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/2021/06/22/florida-gov-ron-desantis-net-worth-grows-20/?outputType=amp 2021 detailed financials











Ron DeSantis Net Worth 2022: Salary Cars House Family (Florida Governor)


Ron DeSantis Net Worth is $52 Million USD. Ron DeSantis is an American politician and attorney serving as the Governor of Florida since 2019. Ron DeSantis Bio.




caknowledge.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

By the way, everything is in his wife’s name.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i used google, ONE website said 50M...ALL the others said around 300K....


It’s in his wife’s name.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s in his wife’s name.


No it isn't


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> No it isn't


Ok whatever you say


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok whatever you say


I'll bite. Do you have a source?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I'll bite. Do you have a source?


Whatever you say is fine. I don’t feel like arguing over the most corrupt governor we’ve ever had.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Whatever you say is fine. I don’t feel like arguing over the most corrupt governor we’ve ever had.


I have an open mind and am willing to change my opinion given the right information. I can't find the information and you won't share


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I have an open mind and am willing to change my opinion given the right information. I can't find the information and you won't share


I’m sorry I’m not into changing your opinion. That’s your job. I’m sure you can follow the information from the article. If you’re sure it’s wrong, ignore it and believe only what you want.
Have a great day


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 5, 2022)

So Desantis increased his wealth 145x and I can't find it on Google. But you have a reputable source and won't share. 

Hmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> So Desantis increased his wealth 145x and I can't find it on Google. But you have a reputable source and won't share.
> 
> Hmm


Now you’re going on ignore mr sock.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Now you’re going on ignore mr sock.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 5, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5113407


I think you chose the wrong uniform…comrade


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 5, 2022)

Republican corruption you say? I don’t believe it, please show me proof. lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think you chose the wrong uniform…comrade


i don't. i found the same information. that one website paul listed is the ONLY one that says that, all the others say he's worth between 300 and 400K...
https://popularnetworth.com/casey-desantis/
this link says his wife is worth between 1.5 and 3 million....as do ALL the other websites i looked at...no one but the caknowlwdge story that paul linked says anything different...which makes me very hesitant to just believe that they're worth more than 4 million total, as a couple...if anyone can provide more than that one link to the contrary, i'm more than willing to read it


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 6, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5113929


you got duped











Did Mandel 'Forget To Photoshop His Hands' in Campaign Ad?


Ohio Senate candidate Josh Mandel truly did serve in the U.S. Marines.




www.snopes.com


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> you got duped
> 
> View attachment 5114067
> 
> ...


It looks like his hands were photoshopped.
Definitely duped though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> you got duped
> 
> View attachment 5114067
> 
> ...


he's still a republican, more than enough reason to vote against him...he represents the party of suppression, aggression, and lies, i need no further reason to vote against any republican


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 6, 2022)

Great way to get a viral snowflake meme ad campaign going though.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't. i found the same information. that one website paul listed is the ONLY one that says that, all the others say he's worth between 300 and 400K...
> https://popularnetworth.com/casey-desantis/
> this link says his wife is worth between 1.5 and 3 million....as do ALL the other websites i looked at...no one but the caknowlwdge story that paul linked says anything different...which makes me very hesitant to just believe that they're worth more than 4 million total, as a couple...if anyone can provide more than that one link to the contrary, i'm more than willing to read it


I find it pretty sus that is all he/they are worth, like I know a bunch of people in that range, I would expect more from the governor of Florida.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I find it pretty sus that is all he/they are worth, like I know a bunch of people in that range, I would expect more from the governor of Florida.


i'm not saying how much they are worth, i'm telling you i can't find any information to support them being worth more than 4M jointly.
if you can find anything, i'll be happy to look at it, but one story saying it is so, and 50 stories saying it ain't, makes me doubt the single dissenting story.
it's very easy to paint the republicans in the wrong in every story, and they usually deserve it, but if we start taking it for granted that all negative stories about republicans are true, then we're just setting ourselves up to be mind controlled. question everything, from everyone, always. never take anything for granted. always verify


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's very easy to paint the republicans in the wrong in every story, and they usually deserve it, but if we start taking it for granted that all negative stories about republicans are true, then we're just setting ourselves up to be mind controlled. question everything, from everyone, always. never take anything for granted. always verify


this. We think differently, but fully agree.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> this. We think differently, but fully agree.


I don’t often agree with you, but on this, yes. Due process must tr(cough!)supersede prejudice.

That said, the GOP has a lot to explain.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t often agree with you, but on this, yes. Due process must tr(cough!)supersede prejudice.
> 
> That said, the GOP has a lot to explain.


The GOP has and will get zero dollars from me ever. I look at individual candidates but I cannot align with the entire party. I don’t quite fit in. In my opinion any Republican who is not a full proponent of the 4th amendment, but shouts at the world about how dangerous democrats are for the 2nd amendment, doesn’t fully understand either subject and is full of shit.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)

You guys remember this? 

The look on Mike's face haha


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> You guys remember this?
> View attachment 5114242
> The look on Mike's face haha


I don’t get the reference. Where from?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t get the reference. Where from?


During a hurricane Katrina (live) fundraiser from what I remember. Kanye says "George Bush doesn't care about black people." Mike hits him with this face lol.


----------



## Antidote Man (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)

Did you guys hear anything about Tennessee?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> During a hurricane Katrina (live) fundraiser from what I remember. Kanye says "George Bush doesn't care about black people." Mike hits him with this face lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5116252


1984 is in the pile of banned books...you would think the republicans would keep that one out, use it as a guide book


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5116252


I have to ask. Have some US states actually done this? Banning books = a very bad outcome.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Apr 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have to ask. Have some US states actually done this? Banning books = a very bad outcome.


Yeah, it's a thing here. Texas leads the pack, as it does in this sort of thing.

I want to say all states have banned some. I can mildly get on board with the idea that Tropic of Cancer doesn't need to be in the grade school library, fine for high school kids.









U.S. schools pull more than 1,000 book titles in 'unparalleled' censorship bid, report finds


More than a thousand book titles, most addressing racism and LGBTQ issues, have been banned from U.S. classrooms and school libraries in the last nine months, many under pressure from conservative parents and officials, the writers' organization PEN America said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Will Elon release the Kraken! It could drive profits up...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

We don't need no edumacation, that's fur them thar libertards! Putin cut way back on education in Russia too and it shows when their soldiers had a campout for a month in the deadly Red forest at Chernobyl and dug trenches in the radioactive soil. I guess ignorance does kill and the elitists like Tucker want to keep folks ignorant and poor, he is heir to a vast fortune after all and tells yokels what to think for millions more a year. Has he been covering the war in Ukraine? He was saying just a few weeks ago how Putin was such a nice guy and we shouldn't be so hard on him. He should speak with his buddy Putin about the war, maybe even get an interview.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5117792


Meanwhile, this was the bunch running the CCCP.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Yeah, it's a thing here. Texas leads the pack, as it does in this sort of thing.
> 
> I want to say all states have banned some. I can mildly get on board with the idea that Tropic of Cancer doesn't need to be in the grade school library, fine for high school kids.
> 
> ...


That's just nuts to me.
So much for "freedom"


----------



## HGCC (Apr 16, 2022)

Going to revise my view, an 8 year old reading Henry Miller would be a pretty smart kid, so it's fine.

Banned books in this context does just refer to it not being in a school library (maybe regular public libraries as well). It's not like you can't get it at book stores or they are illegal to possess.

I can get behind the idea some wrong ass historical texts don't belong. For instance, I don't think we should have books in school describing phrenology as a valid scientific theory. Same with history stuff that paints a picture of it being super noble to have conquered various parts of the world and saved those savage locals from themselves. That second one stirs up the folks here in our country and Britain as well, my counterpoint is that the original version wasn't accurate.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Going to revise my view, an 8 year old reading Henry Miller would be a pretty smart kid, so it's fine.
> 
> Banned books in this context does just refer to it not being in a school library (maybe regular public libraries as well). It's not like you can't get it at book stores or they are illegal to possess.
> 
> I can get behind the idea some wrong ass historical texts don't belong. For instance, I don't think we should have books in school describing phrenology as a valid scientific theory. Same with history stuff that paints a picture of it being super noble to have conquered various parts of the world and saved those savage locals from themselves. That second one stirs up the folks here in our country and Britain as well, my counterpoint is that the original version wasn't accurate.View attachment 5119201


I don't know, man. I've got a pretty big head and I'm really intelligint.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I don't know, man. I've got a pretty big head and I'm really intelligint.


that isn't proof of anything...I wear an XXL helmet and im....me


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5119665


I recognize the scum of the earth on the right but who is the guy on the left?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I recognize the scum of the earth on the right but who is the guy on the left?


generic shrink?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5119897


… and Reagan had good numbers only because of where the economy was when he stepped in.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5119897


Unfortunately we appear to live in a fact free world, or at least many do, they "feel" their way through life and don't think much at all. Fear and bigotry still equals power, facts fight fear and empathy fights bigotry. Fight facts by flooding the zone with bullshit and create or magnifying social issues and repeat incessantly until smoke becomes solid in the minds of many. There are two components which must function in a liberal democracy, voters must be allowed to vote in fair elections and they must have truthful information from public sources who proport to be legitimate news sources. The quality of our decisions is only as good as the information we have to work with. 

Work with bullshit and get shit for results, we have already seen this happen! So an informed and educated populace is a good thing for liberal democracy and a difficult thing for authoritarians, ditto for voting. Freedom from disinformation and propaganda should be part of the first amendment too, an ignorant citizenry whipped with propaganda into a frenzy by bigotry and lies are dangerous to liberal democracy. The constitution is not a suicide pact.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … and Reagan had good numbers only because of where the economy was when he stepped in.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5120018


poll
Crazy thing is before 1980 the wage gap between owner and employee rose together at a steady rate then the boss man changed it all and companies seen where they can get richer and the middle class will stay the same before there was 150% percent wage difference between ceo and operated now there’s a 2500% wage difference between ceo and operater America first right lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5120018


add voodoo economics and a wholesale dismantlement of the mental health sector


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> add voodoo economics and a wholesale dismantlement of the mental health sector


Union busting, privatizing prisons, starting the 20 year dismantling of the protections written into law from the Great Depression that led to the S&L crises, pushed the nations investment into higher education onto the shoulders of kids, on and on.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Union busting, privatizing prisons, starting the 20 year dismantling of the protections written into law from the Great Depression that led to the S&L crises, pushed the nations investment into higher education onto the shoulders of kids, on and on.
> View attachment 5120043
> 
> 
> ...


Privatizing prisons is part of the current disease. The only people who think that his is a good idea are shareholders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I don't know, man. I've got a pretty big head and I'm really intelligint.


intelligent


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 18, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/vzwof1H


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 18, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/vzwof1H


Lame.

For more than one reason.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> intelligent


That's the joke, buddy.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/vzwof1H


it's sad that you don't respect the men and women who risk their lives to protect us. it's also sad that you don't respect people's rights to be themselves, and want the entire world to force itself into a mold that doesn't make you uncomfortable, but hey, that's what fascism is all about, making yourself feel good at the expense of other people.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's sad that you don't respect the men and women who risk their lives to protect us. it's also sad that you don't respect people's rights to be themselves, and want the entire world to force itself into a mold that doesn't make you uncomfortable, but hey, that's what fascism is all about, making yourself feel good at the expense of other people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> View attachment 5120271


Yep, how about you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> View attachment 5120271


yes, i have, i was brought up southern baptist, but quickly abandoned it in favor of sanity and compassion for my fellow human beings


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 18, 2022)

Honestly it's a pretty good read from a fictional pov


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Honestly it's a pretty good read from a fictional pov


No. It is full of non sequitur and people generally being bastards. Highlight: Moses blazing a fat one with (…) who follows up by saying “dude you gotta take these two tabs, they’ll mess you up”


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 18, 2022)

The writers were clearly not very smart, so the reader has to do some legwork. Still a cult classic.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> View attachment 5120271


Hey, potato head.

How is Putin's war of choice going? Have you lost any relatives due to Putin's incompetence? That would be a terrible thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's sad that you don't respect the men and women who risk their lives to protect us. it's also sad that you don't respect people's rights to be themselves, and want the entire world to force itself into a mold that doesn't make you uncomfortable, but hey, that's what fascism is all about, making yourself feel good at the expense of other people.


exactly.

Their expression of freedom doing whatever the fuck they want to do peacefully, made possible by servicemen over generations, is turned in to a meme to hate on our military. It’s also insinuating gay people are inherintly weak or soft or pushovers. What a sad person he must be


----------



## HGCC (Apr 18, 2022)

I spent a decent amount of time staying in hotels as a kid, sometimes you didn't bring enough books for the trip, I read the Gideon version several times.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Honestly it's a pretty good read from a fictional pov


it has way too many inconsistencies, and talk about over using deus ex machina....


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. It is full of non sequitur and people generally being bastards. Highlight: *Moses* *blazing*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5120589


Unofficial video of him parting the Red Sea


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> who is the guy on the left?


 Its Tony Blair


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unofficial video of him parting the Red Sea
> 
> View attachment 5120598


Walk on water had nothing on him


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Walk on water had nothing on him


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> exactly.
> 
> Their expression of freedom doing whatever the fuck they want to do peacefully, made possible by servicemen over generations, is turned in to a meme to hate on our military. It’s also insinuating gay people are inherintly weak or soft or pushovers. What a sad person he must be


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 23, 2022)

This may get me some stick..lol. Don't agree with it 100% but fk its funny.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> This may get me some stick..lol. Don't agree with it 100% but fk its funny.
> 
> View attachment 5123018


Can you explain this to me as if I were 5 years old?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> This may get me some stick..lol. Don't agree with it 100% but fk its funny.
> 
> View attachment 5123018


It should say “Putin the Nazis fault “ but ok


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5122959


Everyone is a liberal these days as the right has gone completely too far right


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It should say “Putin the Nazis fault “ but ok


Is the cartoon panel trying to convey Putin's innocence or is my brain still asleep? I just woke up lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Is the cartoon panel trying to convey Putin's innocence or is my brain still asleep? I just woke up lol


It just sheep that believe it’s Putin’s fault


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It just sheep that believe it’s Putin’s fault


Oh, so Luke is a retard. 10-4.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Oh, so Luke is a retard. 10-4.


His sense of humor mystifies me


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> His sense of humor mystifies me


I should add, I'm a bit of a retard myself. Glass houses and such.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I should add, I'm a bit of a retard myself. Glass houses and such.


It’s no secret


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> His sense of humor mystifies me


he and lenin1917 should get together, some real fucking laughs there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Everyone is a liberal these days as the right has gone completely too far right


Yea. America is so far right its crazy. Our Liberal party is the Conservative party. I'm a bit lefter than Liberals and usually vote for Labor ( they gave us a shortened working week, Universal healthcare, penalty rates for working nights, weekends and public holidays, Employer paid 4 weeks holiday a year with 7% extra loading, sick leave, long service leave, employer paid superannuation..so, so many things for the avg joe.). America never had a real workers party did they?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Can you explain this to me as if I were 5 years old?


I just find it extra funny for a few reasons, one is the War thread and another is the Solomon Islands just signed a security deal with China. Which means all of a sudden what Russia was facing with Ukraine is now also being faced by New zealand, Australia, France and the US. Invade the Solomon islands and the threat is gone...if not the cancer will grow throughout the south Pacific and Pacific islands. Islands that the West have been ignoring.

And as usual everyone is ignoring Israel's takeover of Palestine- no sanctions no nuthing...


----------



## Popop (Apr 24, 2022)

.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 24, 2022)

Did...did you get polio?


----------



## HGCC (Apr 24, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Did...did you get polio?


This landed just right, cracked me up.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 24, 2022)

Popop said:


> .


Should we be surprised that a stupid fuck who doesn’t have the technical savvy to properly attach a file to his post would ask such an idiotic question?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Should we be surprised that a stupid fuck who doesn’t have the technical savvy to properly attach a file to his post would ask such an idiotic question?


Gulp


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 24, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5123665


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thoughts and prayers


That's kind of rude. I'm not dead and I could actually laugh at those. Send them my way plz and thank you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 24, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> That's kind of rude. I'm not dead and I could actually laugh at those. Send them my way plz and thank you


Roger Stone says God spoke to him and said Mitt Romney shouldn’t be a Utah Senator 
If god speaks to Roger I doubt you are corrupt enough to receive the benefits


----------



## Popop (Apr 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Should we be surprised that a stupid fuck who doesn’t have the technical savvy to properly attach a file to his post would ask such an idiotic question?


Watch out everyone, we got a computer bully. Does that make your Winnie feel bigger?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2022)

Popop said:


> Watch out everyone, we got a computer bully. Does that make your Winnie feel bigger?


Hey smartguy
Next time you post a meme, yours was so fucking lame btw, click on full image ok. Totally non-bullyish btw


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 24, 2022)

I have what one might reasonably consider an *average-sized* penis, but I'm quite small-framed so on me it looks huge

Also I'm good with a gun


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 24, 2022)

Popop said:


> Watch out everyone, we got a computer bully. Does that make your Winnie feel bigger?


Sounds like you tell everyone it’s the cold that effects yours 
Eh? 
I swear for the life of me can’t figure out the right wing obsession with what goes on in other peoples pants


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds like you tell everyone it’s the cold that effects yours
> Eh?
> I swear for the life of me can’t figure out the right wing obsession with what goes on in other peoples pants


it’s no secret his Winnie smells like pooh.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 5, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5129021


Best I can do is sideways


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 6, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2022)

This is your chance to start a chain of Orphanages funded on the backs of the poor.

Not to mention in 15 years crime will be up, invest in Prisons!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (May 7, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5129720


see this is one reason among several others I think republicans are wrong about this subject. Although I think this is one of those examples where many of the states that would “ban” abortion would not actually ban abortion in the case of rape. Either way in my opinion Doctor -patient relationships are not the business of the federal government and its hypocritical to limit women making choices men do not have to make.

That said personal responsibility matters, and if you’re just having an abortion because you hooked up and got knocked up, pay with your own money for an abortion or seek funding from private organizations imo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> see this is one reason among several others I think republicans are wrong about this subject. Although I think this is one of those examples where many of the states that would “ban” abortion would not actually ban abortion in the case of rape. Either way in my opinion Doctor -patient relationships are not the business of the federal government and its hypocritical to limit women making choices men do not have to make.
> 
> That said personal responsibility matters, and if you’re just having an abortion because you hooked up and got knocked up, pay with your own money for an abortion or seek funding from private organizations imo


https://www.aclu.org/other/public-funding-abortion

they already make it hard on most women, but hey, it will be moot soon, as the republicans want to restock their puppy mill orphanages...so rich entitled white cunts can adopt white babies, and not all the brown ones that will never get adopted because they throw off the skin tones in family pictures...


----------



## nuskool89 (May 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.aclu.org/other/public-funding-abortion
> 
> they already make it hard on most women, but hey, it will be moot soon, as the republicans want to restock their puppy mill orphanages...so rich entitled white cunts can adopt white babies, and not all the brown ones that will never get adopted because they throw off the skin tones in family pictures...


I fervently disagree with your opinion of republicans, white cunts, etc etc.

My white grandmother spent her life working for CPS, dealing with awful parents of many ethnicities who abandoned or abused their children. Lot of republicans adopt babies/children who are not white. Why speak in such generalizations?

I like that you posted the aclu link though this one would be more helpful:









Need help paying for an abortion? - National Network of Abortion Funds


We're here to connect you with organizations that can help you pay for, and support your logistical needs as you arrange for your abortion.




abortionfunds.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I fervently disagree with your opinion of republicans, white cunts, etc etc.
> 
> My white grandmother spent her life working for CPS, dealing with awful parents of many ethnicities who abandoned or abused their children. Lot of republicans adopt babies/children who are not white. Why speak in such generalizations?
> 
> ...


the really sad statement about our society is that an organization like abortionfunds.org needs to exist.....
i don't support abortions on request...it shouldn't replace birth control and a little common sense.
it never seems to occur to anyone that the women who are seeking abortions don't want to have a kid...they won't love it, nurture it, try to teach it what it needs to know, and they will be resentful...so forcing women who do not want a child to have one anyway is going to result in more fucked up, emotionally crippled people who will never feel like they fit in, who will never have the life you have with your family, who will realize soon enough that their mother hates what they did to her life, and they will carry that kind of "nurturing" on to their own children, if they have any...
adoption has it's own stigma to deal with. adoptees have twice the rate of suicide as natural born children, and a much higher rate of mental illness.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4475346/

https://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/04/13/children.adoption.mental.health/index.html

of course, the republicans know that many of these mentally disturbed children will grow up to be mentally disturbed adults, and that is their voter base, disturbed, easily manipulated people with deep personal issues...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I fervently disagree with your opinion of republicans, white cunts, etc etc.
> 
> My white grandmother spent her life working for CPS, dealing with awful parents of many ethnicities who abandoned or abused their children. Lot of republicans adopt babies/children who are not white. Why speak in such generalizations?


Is that what they tell you at the klan meetings?

The hypocrisy displayed in the last sentence of your post is astounding, btw.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the really sad statement about our society is that an organization like abortionfunds.org needs to exist.....
> i don't support abortions on request...it shouldn't replace birth control and a little common sense.
> it never seems to occur to anyone that the women who are seeking abortions don't want to have a kid...they won't love it, nurture it, try to teach it what it needs to know, and they will be resentful...so forcing women who do not want a child to have one anyway is going to result in more fucked up, emotionally crippled people who will never feel like they fit in, who will never have the life you have with your family, who will realize soon enough that their mother hates what they did to her life, and they will carry that kind of "nurturing" on to their own children, if they have any...
> adoption has it's own stigma to deal with. adoptees have twice the rate of suicide as natural born children, and a much higher rate of mental illness.


I tend to agree with you on all of this. Bottom line it should be legal. How they are paid for is a subject worth debating.

although you have to admit some people have kids and treat them like shit without ever considering abortions.

I appreciate your response



CunningCanuk said:


> Is that what they tell you at the klan meetings?
> 
> The hypocrisy displayed in the last sentence of your post is astounding, btw.


Put down the bottle of maple syrup you’ve exceeded the suggested serving size for today. I’m worried about you


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Put down the bottle of maple syrup you’ve exceeded the suggested serving size for today.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


it was a pretty polite burn considering your comments directed at me. Very much a



Politeness


----------



## 0potato0 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (May 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507774701376004103


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> The writers were clearly not very smart, so the reader has to do some legwork. Still a cult classic.


And the pages roll a decent joint in a pinch

#hurricaneinmexico


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 9, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Bottom line it should be legal. How they are paid for is a subject worth debating.


Off course it should. The Bible also says tells them that if they masterbate they need to get two birds and burn one and give them to the priest or something. 

Should be free. Private health is stupidly overpriced. If the citizens get rid of the middle men then health care becomes much more affordable and the population can fund it. It's not a new concept. Its also cheaper over the long term as welfare can add up fast.

Healthy educated population = a stronger tribe.



On a side note if your a traveller (Nomad Insurance) and want private health if you choose not in America the costs plument. The Middle men are making far to much $.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 10, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5131275


Impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, they don't even need a real reason. I mean if it were a legal process, the republicans would not have given Trump a walk twice, once over treason involving Ukraine and javelin missiles and a second time for sedition and insurrection cause he tried to overthrow the government. Over a year later he is still the de facto leader of the Republican party and would win their nomination in 2024 from a jail cell, he still has not been prosecuted for his many crimes.

So, win enough and impeach all of the conservative justices or they can retire beforehand. At the rate the republicans are descending into Hell it shouldn't be long, unless a large enough majority of Americans are Hell bent on National suicide. I know with past events and video recording it should be Hell for any republican running for office with few exceptions. They might get elected, but they will have their treason and sleazery thrown in their faces. The very first thing they will do after gaining power is to fuck the ones who voted for them, they always do. Even mid western farmers who were fucked by Trump's tariffs, will still vote for them and against their own interests. Hate radio is popular in rural America, AM radio can reach a long way and trips are long in the old half ton. Yep, listen to the radio on the way to the feed store, get brain washed and fuck themselves at the polls by electing a con man, because they used their fear and hate against them to get power and money. Like all con artists, they have utter contempt for their marks, also called republican voters.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5131599


If ya can work from home or the beach on the internet, ya can work from Bangladesh. In other words, if ya operate a computer for a living and work with information your job can be easily offshored too. India is doing well in IT accounting and call centers etc because English is an official language and the education system is geared to it. With so many languages in the country and English being the language of technology and progress, it was a practical choice, all the elites spoke English and were educated in it. But AI and robotics are the greatest threat to jobs everywhere and machines can even be creative too and do artistic stuff like paint and compose music, or they soon will be.

There will be communism or something like it on earth when work becomes a privilege and not a task, when technology allows us to afford it. Free enterprise will happen more and more in space, where we want to grow and move our industries, capitalism requires growth and space is where we will do that. The global population is shrinking and as more women gain autonomy and educations that trend will increase, 100 years from now the global population will be much smaller with declining birth rates, as the standard of living increases, the birth rate declines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5131622


So what made him a legend in his own mind? Thinking you are better than others is arrogance, a wise man is humble. Sounds like he was drunk at dinner. Though I could see it if ya were sitting at the table with a bunch of republicans and Trumpers, or Russians.


----------



## HGCC (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya can work from home or the beach on the internet, ya can work from Bangladesh. In other words, if ya operate a computer for a living and work with information your job can be easily offshored too. India is doing well in IT accounting and call centers etc because English is an official language and the education system is geared to it. With so many languages in the country and English being the language of technology and progress, it was a practical choice, all the elites spoke English and were educated in it. But AI and robotics are the greatest threat to jobs everywhere and machines can even be creative too and do artistic stuff like paint and compose music, or they soon will be.
> 
> There will be communism or something like it on earth when work becomes a privilege and not a task, when technology allows us to afford it. Free enterprise will happen more and more in space, where we want to grow and move our industries, capitalism requires growth and space is where we will do that. The global population is shrinking and as more women gain autonomy and educations that trend will increase, 100 years from now the global population will be much smaller with declining birth rates, as the standard of living increases, the birth rate declines.


I could see certain groups using Indians as a way to try and pull the college educated into their shit. There is a good deal of resentment about the outsourcing. It isnt terribly different than what happened with manufacturing. Some rich folks convince the poor folks that it was some brown skinned person that took their job...not the reality that the rich dude canned you to hire cheaper labor.

It really is a mofo in accounting fields, their work is bad quality but its so cheap. I had a team of them about 10 years back that i had to oversee, it was an interesting experience. For me, I see them as people doing the best they can with what opportunities present themselves. They did not fire that American and then create 4 positions in India since it was cheaper. Your bosses boss did. So I bore them no ill will and it was interesting talking with them. Did not at all care for the quality of the work or how the dealt with issues when they came up, but learned that was just sort of a "get what you pay for" thing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 11, 2022)

yeah yeah I need photoshop lessons


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, they don't even need a real reason. I mean if it were a legal process, the republicans would not have given Trump a walk twice, once over treason involving Ukraine and javelin missiles and a second time for sedition and insurrection cause he tried to overthrow the government. Over a year later he is still the de facto leader of the Republican party and would win their nomination in 2024 from a jail cell, he still has not been prosecuted for his many crimes.
> 
> So, win enough and impeach all of the conservative justices or they can retire beforehand. At the rate the republicans are descending into Hell it shouldn't be long, unless a large enough majority of Americans are Hell bent on National suicide. I know with past events and video recording it should be Hell for any republican running for office with few exceptions. They might get elected, but they will have their treason and sleazery thrown in their faces. The very first thing they will do after gaining power is to fuck the ones who voted for them, they always do. Even mid western farmers who were fucked by Trump's tariffs, will still vote for them and against their own interests. Hate radio is popular in rural America, AM radio can reach a long way and trips are long in the old half ton. Yep, listen to the radio on the way to the feed store, get brain washed and fuck themselves at the polls by electing a con man, because they used their fear and hate against them to get power and money. Like all con artists, they have utter contempt for their marks, also called republican voters.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/16/politics/scotus-impeach/index.html

you need a 2/3 majority in the senate to actually get rid of a justice....good motherfucking luck with that, won't EVER fucking happen unless the democrats some how get a 2/3 majority in the senate, which doesn't seem likely in the near future, and even if they do, fuckhead traitors like manchin and scinema will still fuck it up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/16/politics/scotus-impeach/index.html
> 
> you need a 2/3 majority in the senate to actually get rid of a justice....good motherfucking luck with that, won't EVER fucking happen unless the democrats some how get a 2/3 majority in the senate, which doesn't seem likely in the near future, and even if they do, fuckhead traitors like manchin and scinema will still fuck it up


The way the republican party is going, nothing would surprise me, those who have issues like perjury or other other things like incomplete investigations might be in trouble. Win MEANINGFUL majorities in both house and senate and a lot can be done to set the stage for their demise in 2024, including an assault on hate radio (change it to digital, fuck them ) and give the FCC more scope and power. You might not be able to limit Tuckers speech, but you can haul him before an FCC panel and ask him to repeat it under oath for clarity and to make sure the public got it right, you wouldn't be suppressing his speech, just his lies. He has an opportunity to spread his message even further, under oath on TV along with his script writer and producer, we wish to explore their ideas and facts further... So ya see all ya really need is creativity.

Voting rights and a host of election reforms and of course impeachment "inquires" for certain justices like Thomas that might encourage their retirement and there are other weaknesses that can be exploited to. I figure whoever wins enough, will exterminate the other, the republicans because the are fascists and the democrats out of constitutional duty and imperative.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The way the republican party is going, nothing would surprise me, those who have issues like perjury or other other things like incomplete investigations might be in trouble. Win MEANINGFUL majorities in both house and senate and a lot can be done to set the stage for their demise in 2024, including an assault on hate radio (change it to digital, fuck them ) and give the FCC more scope and power. You might not be able to limit Tuckers speech, but you can haul him before an FCC panel and ask him to repeat it under oath for clarity and to make sure the public got it right, you wouldn't be suppressing his speech, just his lies. He has an opportunity to spread his message even further, under oath on TV along with his script writer and producer, we wish to explore their ideas and facts further... So ya see all ya really need is creativity.
> 
> Voting rights and a host of election reforms and of course impeachment "inquires" for certain justices like Thomas that might encourage their retirement and there are other weaknesses that can be exploited to. I figure whoever wins enough, will exterminate the other, the republicans because the are fascists and the democrats out of constitutional duty and imperative.


https://www.broadcastlawblog.com/2021/04/articles/fcc-rules-for-all-digital-am-radio-become-effective-will-there-be-a-flood-of-applications/ 
they've been able to for over a year...i don't see what you think changing to digital will accomplish? they won't change any of the regulation standards, if it's legal to say now over an analog signal, it will be legal to say over a digital signal...
as to giving the fcc more powers and a broader scope, they already control every kind of broadcast signal used in the country, if they intended to shut down hate radio stations, they already could be doing it...they don't because they aren't breaking laws for the most part, and those that do, already get fined, and then shut down if they persist.
i personally think many of them should be silenced, but the first amendment to the constitution guarantees them freedom of speech within a broad framework. as long as they remain within that broad framework, you cannot touch them, without altering the framework, which also protects many more legitimate outlets. what you limit for some, you limit for all...what you permit for some, you permit for all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.broadcastlawblog.com/2021/04/articles/fcc-rules-for-all-digital-am-radio-become-effective-will-there-be-a-flood-of-applications/
> they've been able to for over a year...i don't see what you think changing to digital will accomplish? they won't change any of the regulation standards, if it's legal to say now over an analog signal, it will be legal to say over a digital signal...
> as to giving the fcc more powers and a broader scope, they already control every kind of broadcast signal used in the country, if they intended to shut down hate radio stations, they already could be doing it...they don't because they aren't breaking laws for the most part, and those that do, already get fined, and then shut down if they persist.
> i personally think many of them should be silenced, but the first amendment to the constitution guarantees them freedom of speech within a broad framework. as long as they remain within that broad framework, you cannot touch them, without altering the framework, which also protects many more legitimate outlets. what you limit for some, you limit for all...what you permit for some, you permit for all.


True, but many rural listeners and older ones might not transition to digital and it only takes a few weeks to break a habit. It is disrupting them with a necessary technological change, not limiting their speech. Likewise those who lie to the public awhile trying to claim the mantle of journalism one day and entertainer the other. Nothing wrong or unconstitutional about hauling them in and asking for a repeat under oath on camera with expanded FCC powers and new regulations. If anything it offers an opportunity for them to express themselves more fully and get their message across, under oath, being under oath is not a punishment! No legitimate journalist would have the slightest problem, repeating under oath what they said on camera, or even in print, people with integrity stand behind their words. Nobody wants to know confidential sources or limit speech, just make a public record of the truth of the matter, if required, by misbehavior or abuse of the 1st amendment by a licensed broadcaster on air or cable. Broadcasters are of a different nature than those who operate on the internet, they have more access to the old, vulnerable and stupid and have always been regulated for the public good.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what made him a legend in his own mind? Thinking you are better than others is arrogance, a wise man is humble. Sounds like he was drunk at dinner. Though I could see it if ya were sitting at the table with a bunch of republicans and Trumpers, or Russians.


He didn't say he was a legend.
Perhaps you should Google him. He could of been drunk- tis politics. My dad has a memory of him "Last words this man said to me after ‘shooting ‘this man and answering my hero , “it’s for The Australian’ , ‘ “you’ve sold out”,he replied"


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya can work from home or the beach on the internet, ya can work from Bangladesh. In other words, if ya operate a computer for a living and work with information your job can be easily offshored too. India is doing well in IT accounting and call centers etc because English is an official language and the education system is geared to it. With so many languages in the country and English being the language of technology and progress, it was a practical choice, all the elites spoke English and were educated in it. But AI and robotics are the greatest threat to jobs everywhere and machines can even be creative too and do artistic stuff like paint and compose music, or they soon will be.
> 
> There will be communism or something like it on earth when work becomes a privilege and not a task, when technology allows us to afford it. Free enterprise will happen more and more in space, where we want to grow and move our industries, capitalism requires growth and space is where we will do that. The global population is shrinking and as more women gain autonomy and educations that trend will increase, 100 years from now the global population will be much smaller with declining birth rates, as the standard of living increases, the birth rate declines.


So Bangladesh has a great economy is your answer? They really don't.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 12, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have what one might reasonably consider an *average-sized* penis, but I'm quite small-framed so on me it looks huge
> 
> Also I'm good with a gun


And, if you cut the grass the tree looks bigger. Just a thought. I’m going to get a gun though, if it helps?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And, if you cut the grass the tree looks bigger. Just a thought. I’m going to get a gun though, if it helps?


What kind of gun? Plan on taking nude selfies with your gun. You want your hardware to compliment one another. Nickel and ivory is a good example. Chiappa Rhino and fun size butterfinger is not a good example. There's nothing wrong with a derringer, but the scale of 1/3rds has a big impact. On a side note, I prefer clover to grass. It's fun and says "hey, I'm not afraid to be different"


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> What kind of gun? Plan on taking nude selfies with your gun. You want your hardware to compliment one another. Nickel and ivory is a good example. Chiappa Rhino and fun size butterfinger is not a good example. There's nothing wrong with a derringer, but the scale of 1/3rds has a big impact. On a side note, I prefer clover to grass. It's fun and says "hey, I'm not afraid to be different"


i guess it depends on your world view...if you like big trucks, you'll probably go for the colt python/desert eagle hand cannon, as a form of compensation, while if you're more comfortable with yourself, you might go with a Ruger ec9 or LCP2, finish would be an individual choice, do you like it big and flashy, or small and stealthy?...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess it depends on your world view...if you like big trucks, you'll probably go for the colt python/desert eagle hand cannon, as a form of compensation, while if you're more comfortable with yourself, you might go with a Ruger ec9 or LCP2, finish would be an individual choice, do you like it big and flashy, or small and stealthy?...


I'm a big fan of modesty. I'm a function over form guy too. Those are both good options. Can't forget the s&w m&p and the Taurus g2c while you're at it.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess it depends on your world view...if you like big trucks, you'll probably go for the colt python/desert eagle hand cannon, as a form of compensation, while if you're more comfortable with yourself, you might go with a Ruger ec9 or LCP2, finish would be an individual choice, do you like it big and flashy, or small and stealthy?...


the Python is not an outsize revolver; in fact is is no bigger or heavier than it needs to be. The Desert Eagle, now, whole ‘nother story.
Were they knives, Python
(Carter Cutlery FS1 in white steel, an elegant weapon for a more civilized time)



and Desert Eagle (Rambo, who else?)


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the Python is not an outsize revolver; in fact is is no bigger or heavier than it needs to be. The Desert Eagle, now, whole ‘nother story.
> Were they knives, Python
> (Carter Cutlery FS1 in white steel, an elegant weapon firca more civilized time)
> 
> ...


I'm more of an obsidian guy, but to each his own


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I'm more of an obsidian guy, but to each his own


now that is old school, Sir Knapsalot.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> now that is old school, Sir Knapsalot.


How dare you. I'm way more retarded.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> How dare you. I'm way more retarded.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

It's okay bb. I still love you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> It's okay bb. I still love you.


I hope you know my opening shot was intended as the worst (some say best) sort of pun.

I’d make one on fetus and feed us, but Qtards would take it at deplorable face value, to forum detriment. 

I am not here to attract Qtards or Maganoiacs. But once they show, I treat them like the lacrosse balls they are.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I hope you know my opening shot was intended as the worst (some say best) sort of pun.
> 
> I’d make one on fetus and feed us, but Qtards would take it at deplorable face value, to forum detriment.
> 
> I am not here to attract Qtards or Maganoiacs. But once they show, I treat them like the lacrosse balls they are.


Your pun was good. I'm a sucker for homemade memes. I also like a good bashing. Feed me, Seymour.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Your pun was good. I'm a sucker for homemade memes. I also like a good bashing. Feed me, Seymour.


good to know you like it a bit rough. Now I know nipple means twist and pull.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> good to know you like it a bit rough. Now I know nipple means twist and pull.


Did you say "Stop, don't, please"?

Because all I heard was "Please, don't stop".


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Did you say "Stop, don't, please"?
> 
> Because all I heard was "Please, don't stop".


Grammar is the first victim of desire.

I remember a joke in which “stop; please don’t” slowly mutated to “please don’t stop”.

~edit~ a lot of rapist thought packed in there in order to impugn the axiom that no means no.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 14, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> What kind of gun? Plan on taking nude selfies with your gun. You want your hardware to compliment one another. Nickel and ivory is a good example. Chiappa Rhino and fun size butterfinger is not a good example. There's nothing wrong with a derringer, but the scale of 1/3rds has a big impact. On a side note, I prefer clover to grass. It's fun and says "hey, I'm not afraid to be different"


Well I’m am restricted to “long” guns here. Perhaps I’ll go with a 338 mag.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I’m am restricted to “long” guns here. Perhaps I’ll go with a 338 mag.


Overcompensating?


----------



## Budley Doright (May 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Overcompensating?


Better to have then want


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I’m am restricted to “long” guns here. Perhaps I’ll go with a 338 mag.


makes my shoulder hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Overcompensating?


https://www.opticsplanet.com/primary-weapons-systems-mod-2-fsc-series-flash-suppressing-compensator.html
if you're going to compensate, might as well do it right


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.opticsplanet.com/primary-weapons-systems-mod-2-fsc-series-flash-suppressing-compensator.html
> if you're going to compensate, might as well do it right


Needs more rattle can


----------



## Budley Doright (May 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> makes my shoulder hurt just thinking about it.


We have big bears and moose’s here, like I said, “better to have then want” lol. I’ve only shot one and it pushed me and chair back 12” !


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We have big bears and moose’s here, like I said, “better to have then want” lol. I’ve only shot one and it pushed me and chair back 12” !


For such work I’m better and wuicker with a heavy wheelgun. This one throws a .512 slug weighing over an ounce at about 1300 fps. Itll plain ruin a bear’s day. (but not allowed in Canada I imagine)
And my long skinny arms absorb that recoil better than from a shoulder-stocked weapon.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5133579


florida should be dark too...not because ted cruz is in charge of their power grid, but because desantis is building a black hole of racism, homophobia, and ignorance


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 15, 2022)

Paid local council car parking only exist to prevent a worker going to work.


----------



## HGCC (May 15, 2022)

What in the samhill does that even mean?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What in the samhill does that even mean?
> View attachment 5133782


It means send help


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What in the samhill does that even mean?
> View attachment 5133782


Well idk about where you live but here the local government council has paid parking. They have parking meters and machines and even carparks. Now workers in the CBD are generally lower paid retail and cafe type workers who don't want to pay to park for the day as its a decent hit in their income so Paid local council car parking prevents a worker going to work. It means the cities car parks are not full of workers cars but it turns over shoppers cars instead.
Paid local council car parking only exist to prevent a worker going to work.


----------



## HGCC (May 16, 2022)

Fuckin commies. Pay an hours salary to standard parking Corp like the rest of us.

Standard parking or central parking, pick your poison.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Fuckin commies. Pay an hours salary to standard parking Corp like the rest of us.
> 
> Standard parking or central parking, pick your poison.


Big Parking, you won't trick me twice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well idk about where you live but here the local government council has paid parking. They have parking meters and machines and even carparks. Now workers in the CBD are generally lower paid retail and cafe type workers who don't want to pay to park for the day as its a decent hit in their income so Paid local council car parking prevents a worker going to work. It means the cities car parks are not full of workers cars but it turns over shoppers cars instead.
> Paid local council car parking only exist to prevent a worker going to work.


If the weather is nice and it should be where you live, then an electric bicycle is an option for many most of the time. Often you can bring it inside at work and charge it too, or the removable battery pack at least. These things have speed and range these days and recharge at home, plus you can get as much or as little exercise as ya want. You only pay for parking and gas on rainy days, not everybody has this option, but many in cities and even suburbs do. One can take roads or bike paths to avoid freeways and main routes too. The range of these EVs will only increase in coming years and most likely new battery packs for older models could be had.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 16, 2022)

Some property rent in West Palms Beach has gone up 60%, affecting those who voted _against _rent control. Some have even gone to taking tranquilizers, oh my.





__





Florida residents make plea for rent control as housing costs become unaffordable


As rental rates reach unprecedented levels in South Florida, the calls for rent control are growing louder.




www.wptv.com


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 16, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5134432


Based. 
#keepkillingbabies


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 17, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Fuckin commies. Pay an hours salary to standard parking Corp like the rest of us.
> 
> Standard parking or central parking, pick your poison.


That sounds like a privatised parking company...that's worse than the council owned ones to this fkn commie!

I usually refuse to pay for parking in town i either ride my motorbike and enjoy the free M/bike parking areas or park a little out and walk for 5 mins.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the weather is nice and it should be where you live, then an electric bicycle is an option for many most of the time. Often you can bring it inside at work and charge it too, or the removable battery pack at least. These things have speed and range these days and recharge at home, plus you can get as much or as little exercise as ya want. You only pay for parking and gas on rainy days, not everybody has this option, but many in cities and even suburbs do. One can take roads or bike paths to avoid freeways and main routes too. The range of these EVs will only increase in coming years and most likely new battery packs for older models could be had.


They are pretty cool. I used a mates ebike on the local mountain bike tracks. Was a heap of fun.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 17, 2022)

I like to think that instead of bullets, those are empty whippit cartridges.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I like to think that instead of bullets, those are empty whippit cartridges.


His face would not look so methed out if that really were nitrous.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> That sounds like a privatised parking company...that's worse than the council owned ones to this fkn commie!
> 
> I usually refuse to pay for parking in town i either ride my motorbike and enjoy the free M/bike parking areas or park a little out and walk for 5 mins.


Hmm, sounds as though the Council can now afford fast, clean dependable transport into town. for the labor.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 18, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, sounds as though the Council can now afford fast, clean dependable transport into town. for the labor.


I wish. Rural town and no public service. Not that id probably use public service anyway.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 18, 2022)

Seems to be a common meme around da world at the moment with inflation.


----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> His face would not look so methed out if that really were nitrous.


Lol, totally looks like a guy hearing "wah wah wah wah wah" and freaking out about it.

Alright, let's be honest. Those dudes are huffing gas, not sweet sweet n20.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Lol, totally looks like a guy hearing "wah wah wah wah wah" and freaking out about it.
> 
> Alright, let's be honest. Those dudes are huffing gas, not sweet sweet n20.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seems to be a common meme around da world at the moment with inflation.
> View attachment 5135154



I don't know for sure but 4 years ago we didn't have Paper to wipe our butts.
Maybe more tariffs will promote harmony.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5135282


What is the green object?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I usually refuse to pay for parking in town i either ride my motorbike


I have a motorbike


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What is the green object?


A Mario warp tunnel. The sound is not unlike the effect of the inhalation of hydrocarbons


----------



## Paul Drake (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Dank Bongula (May 19, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5136021


I was thinking they were guitar cases


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 20, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was thinking they were guitar cases


I saw this just now. Australia goes to the Polls tomorrow and Mav is a local right whinger. Waves signs at traffic lights kinda guy.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5136268


They hate education because now the brown folks can get some too, the education system is also a meritocracy where smarts and motivation count most, it is a more level playing field. The same goes for the military, they are among the most socially progressive organizations in America and a disproportionate number of minorities are serving for the opportunities and services it provides. Lately the republicans have little trouble disrespecting veterans, or voting for those who do, because there are so many minority veterans these days. They have no issues with open treason either and treason is a proud family tradition among some of them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seems to be a common meme around da world at the moment with inflation.
> View attachment 5135154


Wow
You must be really scared of year seven


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wow
> You must be really scared of year seven


Yeah, let's pump these numbers up and really make people pay!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Yeah, let's pump these numbers up and really make people pay!
> View attachment 5136325


I haven't followed fox/CNN in years. Are they still a reliable source of information?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Yeah, let's pump these numbers up and really make people pay!
> View attachment 5136325


Nice MEME


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Yeah, let's pump these numbers up and really make people pay!
> View attachment 5136325


It's not the seller who sets the price, it is the buyer and it's a combination of pandemic caused supply side issues and pandemic caused wealth as people saved money staying home and got government money. On top of this is corporate price gouging, why not they like Trump are above the law. Now we have the war putting the squeeze on gas prices and on basic food stuffs. Oh don't forget covid is now ravaging China and many things are made there, shortages lead to higher prices, supply and demand. People can drive fuel efficient cars instead of driving 3 tones of steel down to the corner store to get milk, then bitching and whining because gas is expensive. It is expensive in gas to drive a big ego around and even more difficult to carry one around in life. When more people drive EVs the price of gas will drop because demand will be less, how much will gas cost be in ten years if almost all the cars on the road are EVs or even half of them? During the pandemic they were paying them to take oil away because demand fell so low with lockdowns and fear.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not the seller who sets the price, it is the buyer and it's a combination of pandemic caused supply side issues and pandemic caused wealth as people saved money staying home and got government money. On top of this is corporate price gouging, why not they like Trump are above the law. Now we have the war putting the squeeze on gas prices and on basic food stuffs. Oh don't forget covid is now ravaging China and many things are made there, shortages lead to higher prices, supply and demand. People can drive fuel efficient cars instead of driving 3 tones of steel down to the corner store to get milk, then bitching and whining because gas is expensive. It is expensive in gas to drive a big ego around and even more difficult to carry one around in life. When more people drive EVs the price of gas will drop because demand will be less, how much will gas cost be in ten years if almost all the cars on the road are EVs or even half of them? During the pandemic they were paying them to take oil away because demand fell so low with lockdowns and fear.


You're going to piss me off if you keep saying things that make sense and are based on logic.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

Electric vehicles....what a crock of shit for a majority of the people. I drove to FL last week and now headed home, guess how many electric vehicles and electric vehicle charging stations I've seen on this roughly 1800mile journey. Not fucking one. Semi trucks hauling goods for us though? Too dn many to count. Litter the highways with quick charge stations and maybe people will start, but then your boy Elon will just get that more rich. Those cars right now are nothing more than status symbols designed to keep you close to home because you're dependent on a stupid outlet to plug into.

And most of them pieces of shit have a 200-300mile range, a few with a little more range up to 400 and then I gotta sit somewhere for 8 hours for it to charge?!
LOL NO THANK YOU. I like to go do things, I don't need some clown stuck in a city telling me how I need to live and what I should be driving and where I shouldn't be going. The technology will get their eventually, private industry will drive it, but right now it's bullshit.

I can tell you how to live too, watch...hey, if you live in a city, you don't even need a car, get rid of it and walk everywhere or ride a bike...I don't give a shit if it freezing or 110, you should walk to save the environment.
Nah.


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2022)

You're trying too hard.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You're trying too hard.


Right...my opinion differs, I live a different life than you so I am "trying too hard"

Not a charging station in sight lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Right...my opinion differs, I live a different life than you so I am "trying too hard"


You don’t live in reality obvious by your supposition that people who live in cities are somehow stuck there 
Or that you being in a rural area makes you special
How about you stop getting funding from municipalities and we no longer allow you road access ? 
Worrying about the environment is a community thing 
Not a homeschool country bumpkin priority but it is a mankind concern


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Not a charging station in sight lol


no shitters in sight either. or lot lizards.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You don’t live in reality obvious by your supposition that people who live in cities are somehow stuck there
> Or that you being in a rural area makes you special
> How about you stop getting funding from municipalities and we no longer allow you road access ?
> Worrying about the environment is a community thing
> Not a homeschool country bumpkin priority but it is a mankind concern


You don't get to tell me what to worry about.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> You don't get to tell me what to worry about.


And you can drive anything ya like just stay off our roads 
Sounds fare


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> no shitters in sight either. or lot lizards.


I shit like the indigenous, if I must.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And you can drive anything ya like just stay off our roads
> Sounds fare


Go ahead and enforce it then. You got all the ideas worked out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Go ahead and enforce it then. You got all the ideas worked out.


Let’s see save the planet or boss hog 
Seems an easy choice


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> This was the moment I learned @Dank Bongula is dumber than me was.


I can't hear you over my mudtires and shooting at road signs


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> I can't hear you over my mudtires and shooting at road signs


But those road signs come out of our taxes. You are aggressively supporting the government.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wow
> You must be really scared of year seven


Some western countries inflation are running at 6 and 7% or higher and look like rising more.

My freezers are usually full. I get my beef and lamb straight from the farm.
I have very low debt and work for myself so I'm shielded a fair bit by what's hitting the majority of people in the world.

I hope he beats Trump again this time around but I'm not sure he will. I think the Democrats would be better to pick a new leader to run with. Biden did his job and got rid of trump and now its time America elected a strong leader and started to fix the economy.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Let’s see save the planet or boss hog
> Seems an easy choice


How you stay warm in MI in the winter? Do you chop down trees or use heating oil or gas or electricity? Save the planet, brother.

Oh wait, I get it now...you get to compromise between the two, but I have to choose one or the other. Sounds like rules for me but not for thee.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Electric vehicles....what a crock of shit for a majority of the people. I drove to FL last week and now headed home, guess how many electric vehicles and electric vehicle charging stations I've seen on this roughly 1800mile journey. Not fucking one. Semi trucks hauling goods for us though? Too dn many to count. Litter the highways with quick charge stations and maybe people will start, but then your boy Elon will just get that more rich. Those cars right now are nothing more than status symbols designed to keep you close to home because you're dependent on a stupid outlet to plug into.
> 
> And most of them pieces of shit have a 200-300mile range, a few with a little more range up to 400 and then I gotta sit somewhere for 8 hours for it to charge?!
> LOL NO THANK YOU. I like to go do things, I don't need some clown stuck in a city telling me how I need to live and what I should be driving and where I shouldn't be going. The technology will get their eventually, private industry will drive it, but right now it's bullshit.
> ...


check the Aptera out before you make a ruling


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Electric vehicles....what a crock of shit for a majority of the people. I drove to FL last week and now headed home, guess how many electric vehicles and electric vehicle charging stations I've seen on this roughly 1800mile journey. Not fucking one. Semi trucks hauling goods for us though? Too dn many to count. Litter the highways with quick charge stations and maybe people will start, but then your boy Elon will just get that more rich. Those cars right now are nothing more than status symbols designed to keep you close to home because you're dependent on a stupid outlet to plug into.
> 
> And most of them pieces of shit have a 200-300mile range, a few with a little more range up to 400 and then I gotta sit somewhere for 8 hours for it to charge?!
> LOL NO THANK YOU. I like to go do things, I don't need some clown stuck in a city telling me how I need to live and what I should be driving and where I shouldn't be going. The technology will get their eventually, private industry will drive it, but right now it's bullshit.
> ...


Hmm,
https://www.google.com/search?q=ev+charging+stations+on+i+10+in+florida&client=firefox-b-1-d&tbm=lcl&sxsrf=ALiCzsbHqaFDWHc7I7VmHiaThR71kNhvig:1653096970773&ei=CkKIYuWfLrG3uvQP9cWNwAI&oq=ev+charging+stations+on+i+10+in+fl&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.33i160k1l3j33i299k1j33i30i22i29k1l4.14417.17340.0.20416.6.6.0.0.0.0.189.765.0j6.6.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.6.765....0.YJ5OSi0lpFw#rlfi=hd:;si:,29.08697583202007,-81.5584633488658;mv:[[32.23332486337795,-79.3831703801158],[27.14918055514132,-88.3809731144908],null,[29.723438695543916,-83.8820717473033],7]


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Do you chop down trees


The city has been cutting down old trees in my neighborhood for the last few years- they cut them up into firewood and set it on the curb and I go get it


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 20, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The city has been cutting down old trees in my neighborhood for the last few years- they cut them up into firewood and set it on the curb and I go get it


That's a good score!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 21, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> How you stay warm in MI in the winter? Do you chop down trees or use heating oil or gas or electricity? Save the planet, brother.
> 
> Oh wait, I get it now...you get to compromise between the two, but I have to choose one or the other. Sounds like rules for me but not for thee.


Rules for thee and not for me is the radical right mantra commonly used in attempt to accuse others of what they are doing 
NEXT !


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 21, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> How you stay warm in MI in the winter? Do you chop down trees or use heating oil or gas or electricity? Save the planet, brother.
> 
> Oh wait, I get it now...you get to compromise between the two, but I have to choose one or the other. Sounds like rules for me but not for thee.


Seat belt denial is common in your ilk 
Stay off OUR roads


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Right...my opinion differs, I live a different life than you so I am "trying too hard"
> View attachment 5136403
> Not a charging station in sight lol


I don’t see a gas station either.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Biden did his job and got rid of trump and now its time America elected a strong leader and started to fix the economy.


How’s the economy down under? I ask because Biden is clearly doing a shit job with our economy up here in Canada too


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How’s the economy down under? I ask because Biden is clearly doing a shit job with our economy up here in Canada too


Im on the toilet and realized there's no toilet paper in here. Thanks Biden


----------



## HGCC (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How’s the economy down under? I ask because Biden is clearly doing a shit job with our economy up here in Canada too


We have toilet paper and no food shortages. No Baby formula shortages. House prices are sky high but maybe coming off the boil in the major cities and inflation is high at 5%- not as high as the US but still very high. Huge gov debt of $1 Trillion. Lowest unemployment rate in history of 3.9%. Stagnant wages and talk of a $1 an hr min wage increase. Rising interest rates. Superannuation returns, which every working Australian has as its paid by the employer, is up for the financial year. They have been running at over 8% ten year avg but have dropped over 2% already this calendar year due to the Russia, Ukraine war and the involvement of most western countries mainly America and its effect on the Stock market.
Every working or retired Australian has a financial interest in the Stock market and we need that to stabilize.

Defence budget is fkd and so have been the F-35 contract and the nuclear sub deal is probably going to be worse than that so im hoping the new gov rips that into shreds and actually uses the Defence budget for things that will materialize and serve a functiction and be value for money.

We just had a Federal election yesterday and the Conservative Liberal party have had a bad lose and the Labor party under Anthony Albanese is Australia's new Prime minister. Well he will be tomorrow when he is sworn in. Wonderful to have a Federal Labor gov again and the Greens have picked up a few seats so maybe Dental will be added to our Medicare in the not to distant future?? Can only hope.

In a nutshell it's on a knife's edge. We need to get the debt under control and going backwards in the next two years. Won't effect me to much but i'm concerned for my kids and grandkids. Min wage increase can only be beneficial for those struggling and Dental added to Medicare is a win for everybody.

My state is doing ok. Just become not only carbon neutral but Carbon negative.
"Tasmania has become one of the first parts of the world to become not just carbon neutral but carbon negative" @Fogdog

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-05-03/tas-carbon-negative-emission-levels-credited-to-stopping-logging/101032008
Thats pretty exciting.


How's yours travelling?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 22, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Right...my opinion differs, I live a different life than you so I am "trying too hard"
> View attachment 5136403
> Not a charging station in sight lol


Thats a decent looking road.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

Makes me feel like dancing hehe


----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

no formula for baby


no formula or food for these babies.



Ahhh how cute, starving children?

America is freaking out over formula, rightfully so.
What about the rest of the children?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 23, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5137918


hmmmmm let’s revisit one minor oversight in this whole scenario


Who is the cheapest and why?

This is such a self own tweet



It’s almost like…..when a country produces it’s own oil it can somehow….set it’s own prices and pay less for it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2022)

So it _*is *_ Biden’s fault?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So it _*is *_ Biden’s fault?


It’s Obamas fault


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Trump made america great


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Trump made america hate


FIFY


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5137705
> no formula for baby
> 
> View attachment 5137706
> ...


Only white christian US born babies matter silly! Duh. Jesus only cares about the USA


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So it _*is *_ Biden’s fault?




All you have to do is google the date and there are even left wing news articles to back it up….because we both know if I linked anything outside your comfort zone it would be “fake news”

Example: January 27 2021









Biden Hits 'Pause' On Oil And Gas Leasing On Public Lands And Waters


The move is one of his more controversial campaign promises, and industry groups say they will sue. But it won't have much immediate impact on driving down climate-warming emissions.




www.npr.org





Or June 1st 2021









Biden Suspends Drilling Leases in Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (Published 2021)


The decision blocks, for now, oil and gas drilling in one of the largest tracts of undeveloped wilderness in the United States.




www.nytimes.com





Or recently May 12 2022



https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/05/11/gulf-of-mexico-leasing-canceled/


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5137989
> 
> All you have to do is google the date and there are even left wing news articles to back it up….because we both know if I linked anything outside your comfort zone it would be “fake news”
> 
> ...


Sorry right wing radicals are the “fake news” crowd
Try and keep up snowflake


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

I was just down south visiting my dad who is not doing well. His wife died of covid he’s hating life. My whole family down south are born again whatever you call them
I had a lot to say. My born again brother in law said you know why we Voted for him. Single issue.

those fucking retards. I presented the facts.
#1 not all dems are pro choice.
#2 abortion rates have steadily declined since the Roe V Wade decision, but have gone down more under Dem administrations.
#3 women will die
#4 republicans do not support bills that will help that same pregnant woman let alone help the mother and baby once born.


They don’t give a fuck. It’s fake news.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry right wing radicals are the “fake news” crowd
> Try and keep up snowflake


nice deflection lol. But why I linked leftist sites like npr, nyt, and wapo. So it wouldn’t trigger you too much


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5137989
> 
> All you have to do is google the date and there are even left wing news articles to back it up….because we both know if I linked anything outside your comfort zone it would be “fake news”
> 
> ...


You fuckin dumfuck. 
high fuel prices world wide. Biden’s fault. Shut your stupid hole.

Wtf is up with these lames! Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> nice deflection lol. But why I linked leftist sites like npr, nyt, and wapo. So it wouldn’t trigger you too much


Dipshit


----------



## HGCC (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s Obamas fault


You have no idea how much I fall back on blaming Obama. It's incredible. As an atheist, I never got to blame God when something bad happened. Now....well now my friend, I know the joy of scapegoating others for my own shortcomings. Forgot to set the timer and burned my pizza, fuck you Obama this is your fault. Up there in your fancy ivory towers eating gray pupoun in a tan suit.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You fuckin dumfuck.
> high fuel prices world wide. Biden’s fault. Shut your stupid hole.
> 
> Wtf is up with these lames! Jesus fucking christ


Are you ok? I’m sorry if I offended you. Your response was….emotional. Apologies


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5137989
> 
> All you have to do is google the date and there are even left wing news articles to back it up….because we both know if I linked anything outside your comfort zone it would be “fake news”
> 
> ...


Biden really fucked up with Germany. $8.26 / gallon there.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just down south visiting my dad who is not doing well. His wife died of covid he’s hating life. My whole family down south are born again whatever you call them
> I had a lot to say. My born again brother in law said you know why we Voted for him. Single issue.
> 
> those fucking retards. I presented the facts.
> ...


Sorry for your loss.
Welcome back home. on a side note, did you install a vent for your fridge?


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Biden really fucked up with Germany. $8.26 / gallon there.


correction: Germany fucked up with Germany.



The fact you compare a country like Germany to the US in terms of oil producing and export capabilities, leads me to believe you may be unfamiliar with either countries capabilities or policies in effect. That domestic production number is a whopping 5%



source:









Factbox: How dependent is Germany on Russian gas?


Russian forces invaded Ukraine on Thursday, sending European gas prices higher and increasing the focus on gas supply in countries including Germany, which is Europe's largest economy and imports most of the gas it consumes.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> correction: Germany fucked up with Germany.
> 
> View attachment 5138019
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is, Biden refuses to sell Subs to Saudi. who do you work for?


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> So what you are saying is, Biden refuses to sell Subs to Saudi. who do you work for?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> Welcome back home. on a side note, did you install a vent for your fridge?


I had to cut in intake vents for the mircrowave in the kitchen island. I was like wtf?


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes it was fucking retard. Shut the fuck up





Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5128876
> poor little snowflakes  i’m sorry i hurt your feelers.



edit: kind of a bummer you put me on ignore so quickly, I thought we were 3 posts away from laughing it out


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I had to cut in intake vents for the mircrowave in the kitchen island. I was like wtf?


The g/f bought a big ass Samsung and of corse the salesman didn't mention the 2" clearance all around the unit.

It has vents on the sides.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5138026


"in terms of oil producing and export capabilities, leads me to believe you may be unfamiliar with either countries capabilities or policies in effect."


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> "in terms of oil producing and export capabilities, leads me to believe you may be unfamiliar with either countries capabilities or policies in effect."


Give up on that fool bro. I guarantee you he’s got a very small penis. No chick because of that. He’s a straight up angry guy who prob doesn’t even grow bud.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Give up on that fool bro. I guarantee you he’s got a very small penis. No chick because of that. He’s a straight up angry guy who prob doesn’t even grow bud.


the correct term is micro penis and power bottom. No anger here, I’d pass you the J in a heartbeat


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> edit: kind of a bummer you put me on ignore so quickly, I thought we were 3 posts away from laughing it out


I haven’t put anybody on ignore here. Why the fuck would i put your silly ass on it? Who the fuck are you anyways? I don’t even ever recall seeing your name around here
Nuskool born in ‘89?

lmao you’re just a little baby. Poor thing


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 23, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t put anybody on ignore here. Why the fuck would i put your silly ass on it? Who the fuck are you anyways? I don’t even ever recall seeing your name around here
> Nuskool born in ‘89?
> 
> lmao you’re just a little baby. Poor thing


i mean, it’s not a big deal. I was about to reply to your post in response to when I used your own words to respond to you (dick move I know) where you called me lame twice, but then site said this post is no longer available. Then I clicked on your username in my post I’d quoted and the same (not available) screen popped up so I just assumed you’d blocked me

edit: I appreciate you calling me young, you big flirt


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> In my close circle one friend in particular is a complete liberal/leftist/whatever label you want to call it. We give each other shit anytime and every time we chill. He has been in academia his entire life and is now a professor himself, where I served in the military and have been in finance the last 10 years. I disagree with the majority of his politics, but he is a brother I’d drop anything to help nonetheless.
> 
> oh yea and fuck you too


Right on.
I have republican royal blood and republicans are dumb just sayin


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The g/f bought a big ass Samsung and of corse the salesman didn't mention the 2" clearance all around the unit.
> 
> It has vents on the sides.


When you gonna come check my shit out bro.
lemme know when you can make it over this way. House is almost done getting close


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When you gonna come check my shit out bro.
> lemme know when you can make it over this way. House is almost done getting close


Soon, maybe after this heat wave


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Kind of funny.

i know the guy who started this thread IRL


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Soon, maybe after this heat wave


I know dude. Supposed to be 103 here wed. What in the fuck. You’re welcome anytime my bro


----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just down south visiting my dad who is not doing well. His wife died of covid he’s hating life. My whole family down south are born again whatever you call them
> I had a lot to say. My born again brother in law said you know why we Voted for him. Single issue.
> 
> those fucking retards. I presented the facts.
> ...


Damn that fuckn sucks. Once again, we think alike brother.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Kind of funny.
> 
> i know the guy who started this thread IRL


I fixed Mason Williams' Walkman


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 24, 2022)

AMBER HEARD FRIES





Famous Hollywood actress @amberheard left a turd in ol mate Johnny's bed "as a joke"...well we've made some loaded fries JUST for her with the famous Aussie @bunstersww Shit The Bed Hot Sauce


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 24, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Are you ok? I’m sorry if I offended you. Your response was….emotional. Apologies


It is your goal
Why lie?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 24, 2022)

I'm really glad everyone has came to their senses and we can all agree it is Obama's fault.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 24, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I'm really glad everyone has came to their senses and we can all agree it is Obama's fault.


Well him and Johnny Depp


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well him and Johnny Depp


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 24, 2022)

Getting churches taxed should be a new viral trend


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

A Trump voter of course, one who probably died from covid while trying to use horse de wormer as a cure.


----------



## HGCC (May 24, 2022)

That's because Tim Hortons rules them all.

Edit: tbh...wtf is this. I like it, since I like fast food...but like as art, what is this supposed to convey?

Edit 2: not this vvv, this ^^^^^


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 24, 2022)

Julian Assange awarded yet another prize today for his journalism: The Günter Wallraff Prize for Investigative Journalism & Moral Courage is named after Germany's most famous investigative journalist & has previously been won by Saudi writer Raif Badawi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Julian Assange awarded yet another prize today for his journalism: The Günter Wallraff Prize for Investigative Journalism & Moral Courage is named after Germany's most famous investigative journalist & has previously been won by Saudi writer Raif Badawi
> 
> View attachment 5138660


Uncle Sam has an award for him too, but he might be able to cut a squeal deal for Roger Stone's ass and get some time off. He looked kinda rough when the dragged him out of the embassy in the UK. Maybe they could exchange him to Putin for someone worth a fuck?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 25, 2022)

Maybe if babies aren’t profitable we should nationalize production of infant care necessities. Remember babies are future employees and consumers.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Maybe if babies aren’t profitable we should nationalize production of infant care necessities. Remember babies are future employees and consumers.View attachment 5138847


Short sighted as fuck. Babies are clearly the best long term investment.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 25, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Short sighted as fuck. Babies are clearly the best long term investment.


That’s literally what I said though lmao. Babies become adults who then buy shit and also produce or distribute shit.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## mooray (May 25, 2022)

Not quite. By the time science makes it to us, that's already been done, otherwise it's research. Most of us aren't in a position to question science. That's just plain old narcissism.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

mooray said:


> Not quite. By the time science makes it to us, that's already been done, otherwise it's research. Most of us aren't in a position to question science. That's just plain old narcissism.


It goes hand in hand with the fact that 90+% of college grads do not know what a theory is. It is not a placeholder for “hypothesis”.


----------



## mooray (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It goes hand in hand with the fact that 90+% of college grads do not know what a theory is. It is not a placeholder for “hypothesis”.


Amen brother. That meme is actually pretty good, just not how the poster thinks, because....that thought is coming from Linus...you know, the thumb-sucking child that carries his blankie around. Technically, the meme is spot on.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

mooray said:


> Amen brother. That meme is actually pretty good, just not how the poster thinks, because....that thought is coming from Linus...you know, the thumb-sucking child that carries his blankie around. Technically, the meme is spot on.


Not really. “Trust the science” does apply to where theories have been in place for a while and not successfully challenged despite effort to do so.
Where it is valid to question the science is in more speculative areas such as the physics of the very small or very large. Or any discipline based on statistics, which are highly susceptible to bias in the explored premise. 

But for the chemical basis of genetics or the growing severity of climate change, the sheer weight of harmonious data makes them pretty safe to trust. 

A meme like that generates an emotional confirmation bias in, say, flat-earthers and astrologers.


----------



## mooray (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not really. “Trust the science” does apply to where theories have been in place for a while and not successfully challenged despite effort to do so.
> Where it is valid to question the science is in more speculative areas such as the physics of the very small or very large. Or any discipline based on statistics, which are highly susceptible to bias in the explored premise.
> 
> But for the chemical basis of genetics or the growing severity of climate change, the sheer weight of harmonious data makes them pretty safe to trust.
> ...


Yes but the meme is a child thinking that they're in a position to question science, which is what the poster is also conveying. The vast majority of antivaxxers wouldn't be antivax if they were as knowledgeable as the professionals working in these fields. It's an exercise in ego, delusions of grandeur, and narcissism.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

mooray said:


> Yes but the meme is a child thinking that they're in a position to question science, which is what the poster is also conveying. The vast majority of antivaxxers wouldn't be antivax if they were as knowledgeable as the professionals working in these fields. It's an exercise in ego, delusions of grandeur, and narcissism.


I see something different. I see the spurious “do your own research”, the darling of the alt-fact world, repackaged.


----------



## mooray (May 25, 2022)

I think meme is supposed to represent someone that's been ridiculed for questioning vaccines and that's their response to that ridicule. First, those types are not guilty of making genuine neutral inquiries, they've already made up their minds via partisan influence. Second, as we discussed, they don't know the difference between theory and hypothesis. Third, they don't have enough education on the matter to understand the answers to the disingenuous questions they're "asking". Then, all of that is, from within the meme, being expressed by a thumb-sucking child that carries around a blankie and they don't see the parallel between themselves showing the meme and Linus saying something stupid in the meme. I find amusement in that.


----------



## HGCC (May 25, 2022)

I am quite impressed at the depth of thought a meme invoked.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2022)

Just goes to prove that Gravity isn't real.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

mooray said:


> I think meme is supposed to represent someone that's been ridiculed for questioning vaccines and that's their response to that ridicule. First, those types are not guilty of making genuine neutral inquiries, they've already made up their minds via partisan influence. Second, as we discussed, they don't know the difference between theory and hypothesis. Third, they don't have enough education on the matter to understand the answers to the disingenuous questions they're "asking". Then, all of that is, from within the meme, being expressed by a thumb-sucking child that carries around a blankie and they don't see the parallel between themselves showing the meme and Linus saying something stupid in the meme. I find amusement in that.


Even with the thumb and blanket, I think of Linus as the intellectual among them. He was also honest about his affective crutches. It humanized his abstractions tremendously.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5139117


It's not as black and white, it was a struggle for existence and the Arabs had several countries allied against Israel and attacked it at it's founding, when it was a smaller country, there have been many wars and changes since then. On the Israeli side they are stealing land on the west bank ceded by Jordan for a Palestinian state. The radical religious Jews have far more kids than the secular Jews and Israel has become more of a democratic theocracy like Iran. Palestinian global terrorism backfired, ya catch more flies with honey than shit. Israel's PR and image in the west have taken a beating over the change of attitude that goes with the change in demographics and aggression and human rights violations on the west bank, the wall and all the rest. You would think holocaust survivors would know better. I gave up on bothering with the middle east decades ago. I know all about it and it's real simple, both sides want the same land.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not as black and white, it was a struggle for existence and the Arabs had several countries allied against Israel and attacked it at it's founding, when it was a smaller country, there have been many wars and changes since then. On the Israeli side they are stealing land on the west bank ceded by Jordan for a Palestinian state. The radical religious Jews have far more kids than the secular Jews and Israel has become more of a democratic theocracy like Iran. Palestinian global terrorism backfired, ya catch more flies with honey than shit. Israel's PR and image in the west have taken a beating over the change of attitude that goes with the change in demographics and aggression and human rights violations on the west bank, the wall and all the rest. You would think holocaust survivors would know better. I gave up on bothering with the middle east decades ago. I know all about it and it's real simple, both sides want the same land.


Maybe giving them some land was a bad idea. Just like Julian Assange showing America's war crimes this is something we shouldn't turn our backs on.


----------



## JamieD (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe giving them some land was a bad idea. Just like Julian Assange showing America's war crimes this is something we shouldn't turn our backs on.
> 
> View attachment 5139330


Well Julian shouldn't have gone to bed with Putin and betrayed an ally while living under the freedom those allies provide, look at Ukraine as an example. Most of the Israeli conquests are the result of fighting existential wars started by their more powerful and numerous neighbors. As far as I'm concerned the west bank is Palestinian territory, but these things happen because they were poorly lead by corrupt people and employed the wrong strategy. They gained a world reputation as terrorists all on their own, by high jacking air liners and committing acts of murder, like during the Olympics, much of it they brought on themselves with idiotic leadership.

I have other concerns than the fait of Donald Trump's ally and Putin's useful idiot. If he dies in an American supermax prison I couldn't care less. He never released any Russian secrets did he, it was all pretty much one sided.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 26, 2022)

JamieD said:


> View attachment 5139338


Welcome back


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 26, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5139491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139612


Not to get my news from a meme...but saw one that the town of 13k people had a fucking swat team and 40% of the town budget went to law enforcement.

...and they had one fucking job and did it shitty. Literally the stupidest shit you could possibly do. Every single grade school kid in the country has had to be trained not to do this. https://www.newsweek.com/texas-cops-accident-1710352


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Julian shouldn't have gone to bed with Putin and betrayed an ally while living under the freedom those allies provide, look at Ukraine as an example. Most of the Israeli conquests are the result of fighting existential wars started by their more powerful and numerous neighbors. As far as I'm concerned the west bank is Palestinian territory, but these things happen because they were poorly lead by corrupt people and employed the wrong strategy. They gained a world reputation as terrorists all on their own, by high jacking air liners and committing acts of murder, like during the Olympics, much of it they brought on themselves with idiotic leadership.
> 
> I have other concerns than the fait of Donald Trump's ally and Putin's useful idiot. If he dies in an American supermax prison I couldn't care less. He never released any Russian secrets did he, it was all pretty much one sided.


Its sad when Conservative America swallows the cool aid. Uncle Sam is chasing him for publishing America's war crimes, nothing to do with a past election. Sad when conservatives like yourself don't want Free Speech and a Free press and would much prefer being told what to think. Murdoch loves and pampers you lot. Sadder still when people like yourself thinks its OK for one country to slowly gobble up another but the other is bad because you have been conditioned by lots of movies that it must be. We should never of created this country and/or we should of given more support to Palestine when we did. Religion and politics should not go hand in hand.
Hypocritical even. Its time America moved more to the Centre and stopped moving at great speed to the right.

The US has charged him with hacking government computers and espionage after he obtained and published hundreds of thousands of classified documents between 2010 and 2011, including the Afghanistan and Iraq war logs.

*Noam Chomsky, leading intellectual*
Linguist and political critic Noam Chomsky, one of the world’s leading intellectuals, claims *extraditing Assange would be “catastrophic” for press freedom.*

“*Assange is on trial for his journalism,* for his principles, not his personality,” he and writer Alice Walker said, in an op-ed for the UK-based paper The Independent.



*Jeremy Corbyn, UK’s ex-Labour Party leader*
The former Labour Party leader and current UK MP, a veteran socialist, has said possible extradition to the US should be opposed, and called for *the rights of whistle-blowers and journalists to be *t*“upheld for the good of all of us”.*



*Tulsi Gabbard, US Democrat politician*
Democrat congresswoman and 2020 presidential candidate Gabbard has been one of the most vocal voices demanding Trump pardon Assange. She said the WikiLeaks founder acted in the* “public interest … to expose lies and egregious abuses of power in our government*”.

“Since you’re giving pardons to people, please consider pardoning those who, at great personal sacrifice, exposed the deception and criminality of those in the deep state,” Gabbard tweeted last month, in support of Assange and NSA whistle-blower Edward Snowden.

*Daniel Ellsberg, US whistle-blower*
A renowned American whistle-blower, Ellsberg has said Assange’s release of the Afghanistan and Iraq war logs were “comparable importance” to the Pentagon Papers – a study on the American war Vietnam, which he leaked in 1971.

The former military analyst made the comments at Assange’s trial in September.

“It was clear to me that these revelations, like the Pentagon Papers, have the capability of* informing the public that they had seriously been misled about the nature of war*, progress in war, the likelihood of it ending at all,” he told the court.






Whistleblowers should be encouraged not driven away. Whistleblowers are how we keep the bastards honest. How we preserve facts and true history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its sad when Conservative America swallows the cool aid. Uncle Sam is chasing him for publishing America's war crimes, nothing to do with a past election. Sad when conservatives like yourself don't want Free Speech and a Free press and would much prefer being told what to think. Murdoch loves and pampers you lot. Sadder still when people like yourself thinks its OK for one country to slowly gobble up another but the other is bad because you have been conditioned by lots of movies that it must be. We should never of created this country and/or we should of given more support to Palestine when we did. Religion and politics should not go hand in hand.
> Hypocritical even. Its time America moved more to the Centre and stopped moving at great speed to the right.
> 
> The US has charged him with hacking government computers and espionage after he obtained and published hundreds of thousands of classified documents between 2010 and 2011, including the Afghanistan and Iraq war logs.
> ...


Appeals to authority are not an argument. He will have his day in court and probably a chance for a squeal deal before that. If they didn't have the goods, they would not have indicted him, Tulsi Gabbard is a Russian stooge. They have fair trials and treaties with Australia, it will be high profile and he will be well represented by lawyers and his government.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Appeals to authority are not an argument. He will have his day in court and probably a chance for a squeal deal before that. If they didn't have the goods, they would not have indicted him, Tulsi Gabbard is a Russian stooge. They have fair trials and treaties with Australia, it will be high profile and he will be well represented by lawyers and his government.


The world knows he wont get a fair trail. It's why the US lost one of its court cases to have him extradited. Australia isn't chasing him for anything, either is any country in the world- only the embarrassed Ultra Conservative US. You really should spend a few days and look at the case. I'm surprised you are so conservative and against Free media and free speech.

Maybe with the new federal Gov in Australia we can put more pressure on the US to worry about itself and how it treats Free press. Hard when Murdoch has so much power with Americans and is feeding the right wing Julian haters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The world knows he wont get a fair trail. It's why the US lost one of its court cases to have him extradited. Australia isn't chasing him for anything, either is any country in the world- only the embarrassed Ultra Conservative US. You really should spend a few days and look at the cases. I'm surprised you are so conservative and against Free media and free speech.


I'm not, but they used a couple of honey pots to snag him, the UK agrees with the charges and evidence and Australia is not making noises about the injustice of it all, even with a progressive government, Canada is silent on the matter too. This was also going on over two US administrations and if he didn't fight extradition and hide out in an embassy until he went nuts, Trump might have pardoned him and bought him a ticket home, for saving Roger Stone's ass. With a war on and a new imperialist enemy, now is a bad time to get busted for being a Russian agent, or dupe, or useful idiot.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not, but they used a couple of honey pots to snag him, the UK agrees with the charges and evidence and Australia is not making noises about the injustice of it all, even with a progressive government, Canada is silent on the matter too. This was also going on over two US administrations and if he didn't fight extradition and hide out in an embassy until he went nuts, Trump might have pardoned him and bought him a ticket home, for saving Roger Stone's ass. With a war on and a new imperialist enemy, now is a bad time to get busted for being a Russian agent, or dupe, or useful idiot.


jesus...Murdoch has taught you well. Scary the amount of power he has over Americans.

Its amazing how much Americans love a good war and everything else just gets consumed into the reasoning. Your blind obedience to "The Man" is scary.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> jesus...Murdoch has taught you well. Scary the amount of power he has over Americans.
> 
> Its amazing how much Americans love a good war and everything else just gets consumed into the reasoning. Your blind obedience to "The Man" is scary.


He is from Canada. 

Im curious. Have you spent any time in the US?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> jesus...Murdoch has taught you well. Scary the amount of power he has over Americans.
> 
> Its amazing how much Americans love a good war and everything else just gets consumed into the reasoning. Your blind obedience to "The Man" is scary.


I'm Canadian and think Murdoch should be crucified, Australia's shame and pox on the planet. More than Murdoch think Julian is an asshole, but he's an asshole who will have his day in court. If it was Russia he would have found an open window on an upper floor long ago.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> He is from Canada.
> 
> Im curious. Have you spent any time in the US?


Wow, i thought Canadians were liberal and liked free press. I didn't realise that Murdoch had much influence and power in Canada.

No i haven't been to the US but I was just at the travel agent this morning and was contemplating a visit to Hawaii.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow, i thought Canadians were liberal and liked free press. I didn't realise that Murdoch had much influence and power in Canada.
> 
> No i haven't been to the US but I was just at the travel agent this morning and was contemplating a visit to Hawaii.


Just know Hawai’i is not like the rest of us.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm Canadian and think Murdoch should be crucified, Australia's shame and pox on the planet. More than Murdoch think Julian is an asshole, but he's an asshole who will have his day in court. If it was Russia he would have found an open window on an upper floor long ago.


Well, lets hope America doesn't bring Free Press and Free media and the right of the people to know what their government is up to, to trial. With all the problems America has and cannot seem to fix Free press should be preserved.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Just know Hawai’i is not like the rest of us.


I dont imagine it would be.
Im curious though. in what ways do you think that?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont imagine it would be.
> Im curious though. in what ways do you think that?


Hard to define. I was fortunate to visit in ‘96 and found something… else. A whole nother way of doing. So as i say this I cannot give you hard data.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Hard to define. I was fortunate to visit in ‘96 and found something… else. So as i say this I cannot give you hard data.


My brother in law goes there every 2 or 3 years. Loves the place.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> My brother in law goes there every 2 or 3 years. Loves the place.


I loved the Big Island with its lighting restrictions.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I loved the Big Island with its lighting restrictions.


Lots of deals to be had with placers opening back up. Its a 1 month waiting list to see a travel consultant in town. Crazy. Everyone's spending their Covid $. We have flights we need to use that were cancelled when Covid hit. Phuket and Vietnam also have some awesome deals.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Lots of deals to be had with placers opening back up. Its a 1 month waiting list to see a travel consultant in town. Crazy. Everyone's spending their Covid $. We have flights we need to use that were cancelled when Covid hit. Phuket and Vietnam also have some awesome deals.


I had no idea.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow, i thought Canadians were liberal and liked free press. I didn't realise that Murdoch had much influence and power in Canada.
> 
> No i haven't been to the US but I was just at the travel agent this morning and was contemplating a visit to Hawaii.


We can safely assume you’ve never been to Canada either. 

I’ve noticed you have a lot of opinions about places you’ve never been and people you’ve never met.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We can safely assume you’ve never been to Canada either.
> 
> I’ve noticed you have a lot of opinions about places you’ve never been and people you’ve never met.


Nope. Love to go though.

So does everyone here. 

Ive met and worked with many Canadians, travelled with them to. Same with Americans.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

Creating scared adults from scared children.




My daughter attends MSA in Palmetto, Fl. This is who stands at our 1 entry to the school all day. Retired combat veteran. Trained to head straight for gunfire. Who has survived being shot at in intense situations. You may not like it, but I promise TODAY when I drop her off I have a tad bit more reassurance knowing her completely gated, guarded school has him. We don’t need to debate.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Creating scared adults from scared children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he is well armed for the day something in him snaps 
Like a pit bull great dog till they aren’t


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We can safely assume you’ve never been to Canada either.
> 
> I’ve noticed you have a lot of opinions about places you’ve never been and people you’ve never met.


I'm sorry if i've offended you.

Let me put my argument a little differently.

Free press is the pillar of a Democracy. What Free press does is hold the Gov to account and provides over sight. Helps keep the bastards honest.
Now if we accept that thats what Free press does then all the people who don't want free press and government oversight must be either to the Far Left or to the Right. Both American major parties are in their very nature right wing parties. LED is either a far left commie or a conservative. I don't think he is Far left by his discussions on here so therefore he must be conservative. Murdoch and the conservatives go hand in hand


Now to me having opinions about placers i haven't been and people i haven't met. Lets look at the first page of the Politics section. Pages and pages of all of us discussing Trump, Clinton, Putin, Sri Lanka, Ukraine etc. War thread has been popular and i'd wager that 99% of the people who have commented on that thread have not been to Ukraine, Russia or met Putin.

You asked me about Australia's economy the other day and i replied with a nice snapshot and my personal thoughts and i asked you how Canada's was going. You haven't replied.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sorry if i've offended you.
> 
> Let me put my argument a little differently.
> 
> ...


Do you really need to meet Putin to know what he is like? I mean the important stuff. DIY here is a liberal democrat and neither too far left or too far right, I'm a member of the liberal party of Canada. Broadcast media was always regulated, radio and TV were curated media with people responsible for it's content. Broadcasters have an obligation to serve the public and were not allowed to be partisan propaganda machines feeding spun and false narratives for fun and profit. If you want unfettered free speech then buy a soapbox and head to the local park, or print up some pamphlets with your manifesto, even put it on your website or even Facebook page. However if you are a public licensed broadcaster operating on cable or even YouTube, you should be subject to rules and regulations. Free speech is about ideas not hate, facts not bullshit when the facts are clearly known. You can't tell the public your guy won the election, when he did not and trigger a civil war. You know simple concepts like that.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you really need to meet Putin to know what he is like?


Of cause not. That was my point.

As a Liberal democrat then you are conservative to a Social Democrat like myself. Your confusing Free Press and Government accountability with propaganda and fake news and lies. You do like to post a fair bit of propaganda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Of cause not. That was my point.
> 
> As a Liberal democrat then you are conservative to a Social Democrat like myself. Your confusing Free Press and Government accountability with propaganda. You do like to post a fair bit of propaganda.


I usually post from sources that use standard journalistic standards and practices, except about the war in Ukraine and I've joined the tribe of liberal democracy there. 

I believe in what works for the times we are in economically, right now it's a mix of socialism and capitalism that is steadily favoring socialism, as technology advances and we can afford it. When work becomes a privilege instead of a burden, there will be something like socialism. If we keep our liberal democracies, we will live lives of luxury and recreation, if we don't, we will become useless mouths to feed, by a small number of elites. Being a liberal democracy means you can grow, change and adapt as a society and country, bigotry and corruption slow things down, are friction in the machinery and generally fuck things up.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sorry if i've offended you.


You didn’t.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2022)

A Unionized time in America.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5140250
> 
> A Unionized time in America.


Completely destroyed by the Sinclair broadcast group 
Home grown terrorist imo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Of cause not. That was my point.
> 
> As a Liberal democrat then you are conservative to a Social Democrat like myself. Your confusing Free Press and Government accountability with propaganda and fake news and lies. You do like to post a fair bit of propaganda.


Don't get too tied to economic ideology, be adaptable the times are changing rapidly and the rate of technological change is constantly accelerating. Over the past few decades billions have been lifted out of abject poverty and the global standard of living continues to rise. Population will steadily decline with female emancipation and we are steadily becoming more environmentally friendly on a global level. More and more things are being done by machines and less by humans, we just need to project ahead 20 years and employment will become an issue. It will be an issue for not just traditional factory and office workers, but artists too, they will be able to create music and art as well as humans. Why pay an actor when you can have a synthetic God who is scientifically designed to be appealing to a certain target segment of the public. Or even a super salesman who could sell an Eskimo a freezer. Engineers will become like draftsmen were years ago, when CAD programs arrived.

So economics is gonna be a tough call in the future and it will be a rough ride getting from here to there. It is not utopia, it is an inevitable result of technological progress and human development, if we don't fuck up and destroy ourselves. The planet will do just fine, in a few million years new animal species will arise. We are on a technological ride into the future and an experiment on ourselves, there is no getting off the ride and no knowing where it will end up. Hey, maybe in 20 years some kid will create a virus in the high school lab that will wipe us all out, because technology empowers the individual and some individuals are assholes, or idiots, or both.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

.


CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5140377


I didn't know that about the over 25 to rent a car. Here it's 18. Is that for both America and Canada?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> .
> 
> I didn't know that about the over 25 to rent a car. Here it's 18. Is that for both America and Canada?


In US you can get licensed at sixteen. I am not aware of a rental restriction.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> .
> 
> I didn't know that about the over 25 to rent a car. Here it's 18. Is that for both America and Canada?


Not sure if it’s still the case but it was years ago. I believe the issue was insurance.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They hate education because now the brown folks can get some too, the education system is also a meritocracy where smarts and motivation count most, it is a more level playing field. The same goes for the military, they are among the most socially progressive organizations in America and a disproportionate number of minorities are serving for the opportunities and services it provides. Lately the republicans have little trouble disrespecting veterans, or voting for those who do, because there are so many minority veterans these days. They have no issues with open treason either and treason is a proud family tradition among some of them.


the air force and the navy are fairly progressive, the army less so, and the marines not so much...


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the air force and the navy are fairly progressive, the army less so, and the marines not so much...


Does keeping up with changing social norms really count as progress if it’s just to maintain imperial dominance? If cultural norms hadn’t changed and become accepting of queer people(who are a recruitable demographic) they wouldn’t be making the moves they are now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the air force and the navy are fairly progressive, the army less so, and the marines not so much...


As a rule, they were way ahead of American society on social issues and it shows, especially racism and the bullshit that can divide people. You can't have people calling others names and practicing social warfare against them in the barracks. 

A US marine living in barracks must register personal arms and they are stored, issued weapons are not stored in barracks either, every soldier must spend 2 weeks annually to demonstrate proficiency on his/her weapon and every marine is a rifleman. This is what the marine corps requires to be issued and use an AR15/M16, a weapon of war that can kill many with a single mag and is designed for quick reloading and rapid rates of fire, because it is a military weapon, not a hunting or target one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Does keeping up with changing social norms really count as progress if it’s just to maintain imperial dominance? If cultural norms hadn’t changed and become accepting of queer people(who are a recruitable demographic) they wouldn’t be making the moves they are now.


What the organization does and it's posture is up to the politicians. America is not an imperialist power, any more than the UK is today. Imperialism is to be found Russia and China however, two empires of recent conquest and one who is conducting an illegal war of conquest. Western imperialism like colonialism is a historic phenomena, keep up with the times. China conquered Tibet based on an old map, the choice of the people meant nothing, like the Muslims in China, same for Ukraine, that is imperialism using hard military power. America controls only about 20% of the global economy these days, it encouraged others to arise and compete with it, it used to control most of the global economy, hardly imperialism. So stop reading yer parents old commie books and yellow newspapers from the attic, we have the internet these days, another thing the American and Brits gave to the world along with the transistor. Another thing to consider, over the past century America has feed damn near every country on earth in times of crises, including China and Russia, you could do worse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Does keeping up with changing social norms really count as progress if it’s just to maintain imperial dominance? If cultural norms hadn’t changed and become accepting of queer people(who are a recruitable demographic) they wouldn’t be making the moves they are now.


the air force is willing to move people with lgbtq kids to bases in states that don't have repressive laws. that may not be "progressive" but it's a lot better than they would have done in the 50s or even the 90s
and are we really "maintaining imperial dominance" ? what exactly comprises the "empire" ?...would you have us ignore pleas from help from allies, because we wouldn't want to be perceived as empire builders? 
of course if cultural norms hadn't changed they would not have become accepting of lgbtq people, that's true of everything that has changed, ever, in every society...but they did change, and the different branches of the armed forces have adopted those changes at different rates. the air force seems the most willing to adapt and adopt, the navy only slightly less so, while the army is far behind, and the marines behind the army. the armed forces exist, and at least some parts of it are ok with people being what they are, that's a vast improvement to the situation as little as 20 years ago


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the air force is willing to move people with lgbtq kids to bases in states that don't have repressive laws. that may not be "progressive" but it's a lot better than they would have done in the 50s or even the 90s
> and are we really "maintaining imperial dominance" ? what exactly comprises the "empire" ?...would you have us ignore pleas from help from allies, because we wouldn't want to be perceived as empire builders?
> of course if cultural norms hadn't changed they would not have become accepting of lgbtq people, that's true of everything that has changed, ever, in every society...but they did change, and the different branches of the armed forces have adopted those changes at different rates. the air force seems the most willing to adapt and adopt, the navy only slightly less so, while the army is far behind, and the marines behind the army. the armed forces exist, and at least some parts of it are ok with people being what they are, that's a vast improvement to the situation as little as 20 years ago


The air force is more dependent on brains and specialized skills and need to retain smart people longer, so does today's navy. The marines, not so much, service terms are short the young are desired and injuries frequent, ditto for the army, except for NCOs, those you want to stick around.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5142380


Too bad he went to bed with the Russians, now his arsehole is gonna be stretched past the limit in a US prison until he dies of anal incontinency. He might get lucky selling Roger Stone down the river in a squeal deal, but he will need depends by the time he hits Oz.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too bad he went to bed with the Russians, now his arsehole is gonna be stretched past the limit in a US prison until he dies of anal incontinency. He might get lucky selling Roger Stone down the river in a squeal deal, but he will need depends by the time he hits Oz.


Be lovely if that happened to him but nothing will touch Bush. He is so powerful and we certainly don't want him.
I thought he was in bed with the Saudis not the Russians. But oil there to I spose. Perhaps the Russians and the Saudis go hand in hand.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5142380


Well, yes on Bush, but no on Assange

so you're half right


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the air force and the navy are fairly progressive


I voted for Carter when I was in the navy- it was the first time I voted


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well, yes on Bush, but no on Assange
> 
> so you're half right


If Peace doesn't start with truth then how does it start?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 2, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I voted for Carter when I was in the navy- it was the first time I voted


Nice choice. He is a very good man and was a very good president.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 2, 2022)

I would back a candidate where my only comment was "that's a pretty good dude."

We haven't had someone like that since Nader


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 2, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> If Peace doesn't start with truth then how does it start?


Peace doesn't start with Assange


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 2, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Peace doesn't start with Assange


Of course not but he has published Truth. If more people were like him there would be less war and less war crimes.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5142401


How Americans see the rest of the world FIFY


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5143340


What country are you from ? Iran?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What country are you from ? Iran?


You know perfectly well which country i'm from. Why do you ask?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What country are you from ? Iran?


I'm unignoring Luke. I miss out on way too much funny shit you guys say in response to the dumb shit he posts.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 3, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I'm unignoring Luke. I miss out on way too much funny shit you guys say in response to the dumb shit he posts.


Welcome back.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Welcome back.


I missed you a little


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You know perfectly well which country i'm from. Why do you ask?


I think he’s implying the barbecue you used to cook your shrimp on tonight was probably imported from somewhere.

Do you guys even make your own boomerangs anymore?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 3, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I missed you a little


I did too. It’s that Aussie charm.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think he’s implying the barbecue you used to cook your shrimp on tonight was probably imported from somewhere.
> 
> Do you guys even make your own boomerangs anymore?


As per the meme it was probably made in China. Don't fixate on the made up memes mans hat to much.

Good god no, its cheaper to buy them from Mexico. Every time i've tried to make a boomerang it just becomes a stick.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5142401


how America sees the rest of the world


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how America sees the rest of the world
> View attachment 5143956


Please don't post pictures with me in it without asking.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 3, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Please don't post pictures with me in it without asking.
> View attachment 5143957


It happens to us all 
I feel I’ve been doxed every time someone post a pic with a Halo in it


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Every time i've tried to make a boomerang it just becomes a stick.


It appears as if giving your guns back to the government has turned you into a caveman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> It appears as if giving your guns back to the government has turned you into a caveman.


Very few cavemen got shot...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> It appears as if giving your guns back to the government has turned you into a caveman.


Do you remember the carton Capt Caveman? 
You do know we have guns here right? In fact we have more guns than we did than when we introduced gun laws. We just dislike people shooting people and found a way to drastically reduce mass shootings. It's not even very hard. I know Americans seem to think its hard but its not.

How good must a boomerang thrower be to take birds and things down with a thrown stick?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how America sees the rest of the world
> View attachment 5143956


That's sadly true.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It happens to us all
> I feel I’ve been doxed every time someone post a pic with a Halo in it


Master Chief?!


----------



## HGCC (Jun 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5144076


Not quite sure how to phrase it, but Australia seems like America in the 80s, and England seems like they are 20 years ahead of us in terms of sliding into oblivion. Sort of a where we were at, where we are, and where we are going. 

Quick! Ride around on a 3 wheeler with no helmet before its too late. Put like 10 people in the back of a pickup while your at it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Master Chief?!


Love that game but I was thinking angel


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Love that game but I was thinking angel


and I was thinking spec-ops jump


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not quite sure how to phrase it, but Australia seems like America in the 80s, and England seems like they are 20 years ahead of us in terms of sliding into oblivion. Sort of a where we were at, where we are, and where we are going.
> 
> Quick! Ride around on a 3 wheeler with no helmet before its too late. Put like 10 people in the back of a pickup while your at it.


In the 80's we took a very different direction from the US. Mainly due to the Labor gov in charge and that's seen us not create the same problems America have. England is so damn old they have been looking at oblivion a few times and always come out the other end.

80's and the early 90's were awesome years to grow up in. Not sure if 2020's are to much better but they are certainly better for me. Nice to be able to afford stuff as ya get older i spose.

Sadly 3 wheelers haven't been available new for many, many, many years..maybe the 80's? 4 wheelers are now also illegal to sell new and riding around in utes (pickups) hasn't been legal in most states and territories for a very, very long time. Being in the tray of a Toyota Landcruiser traveling at speed thru the Kimberly dessert drinking beer with a J being passed around is sadly something people won't be able to experience anymore.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 5, 2022)

l


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 7, 2022)

And KFC uses so many of them..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> And KFC uses so many of them..
> 
> View attachment 5145610


That would be a disappointment to very few KFC customers.


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Canadian chiming in


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Jun 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5137562


I like it when guys fight with their hats on


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 11, 2022)

Despite my screen name my misanthropic attitude is driving me to anarchy :/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2022)

Let's hope so but teflon Don is teflon Don.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

A new Netflix documentary titled, “The Devil We Know,” tells the story of DuPont’s decades-long cover-up of the harm caused by chemicals used to make its popular non-stick Teflon™ products.

Slippery then Dupont, never. (the laugh is in the links)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> A new Netflix documentary titled, “The Devil We Know,” tells the story of DuPont’s decades-long cover-up of the harm caused by chemicals used to make its popular non-stick Teflon™ products.
> 
> Slippery then Dupont, never. (the laugh is in the links)


That will be interesting.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 15, 2022)

So much for democracy. The US has clearly made a statement by trying to lock up Assange, that facts are not what journalists should report.


----------



## Popop (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5149971
> So much for democracy. The US has clearly made a statement by trying to lock up Assange, that facts are not what journalists should report.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5150018


I missed you. Hope you are well.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I missed you. Hope you are well.


Thanks, things are going well for you too. I took a break for a bit, springtime was here and I was building out my garden and doing a lot of projects around the house. 

The constant trolling attack on our democracies are so repetitive it gets boring so it lasted a bit longer than I thought it would to feel like logging in again.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)

lol coming from a cuck who pretends like a proven liar is somehow a bastion of truth, and parrots Russian propaganda like they actually believe it, I don't think that memes means what you think it means.





Fox News lying to their viewers based on Assange's scape goating his ties to the Russian military is just par for the course.





There are examples though of people that have actually paid a price for speaking the truth. But a lot like none of the right wing fascism lovers talk about the woman they stomped to death in their attempted insurrection, they also don't ever bring Reality Winner up either.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

“What you want to shift with this law, is a situation where, for all the issues that a woman might be weighing up when she’s deciding whether or not to get out of a violent situation, that whether she can afford it is not one of them." - Tony Burke MP


----------



## Popop (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Popop (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5151504


This has to be from the onion. Lol.


----------



## Popop (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5151736


i don't get it...Biden rides a bike and so do gay guys? Biden falls off of a bike, so every republicunt on the planet has to use it as an excuse to rip on Biden, a better president than trump in every way? ....¿


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't get it...Biden rides a bike and so do gay guys? Biden falls off of a bike, so every republicunt on the planet has to use it as an excuse to rip on Biden, a better president than trump in every way? ....¿


To be fair what was the old guy doing riding a bike, he could break a hip.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 19, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5151736


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To be fair what was the old guy doing riding a bike, he could break a hip.


Been there
Done that when I was fifty
So what?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To be fair what was the old guy doing riding a bike, he could break a hip.


he was trying to stay in shape and work off some of the stress that comes from having not only the entire republican party fighting you every step of the way, but also having every redneck on the planet that thinks they're funny making lame ass stupid jokes about you every fucking day....not to mention the stress that comes from being blamed for about 75% of the shit the fucknagle moron who held office before you did on his way out.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Been there
> Done that when I was fifty
> So what?


Then he wouldn't break his hip like you did when you were a much younger man than he is. How old is he 80ish? He has a country to run, a stock market to resurrect, a recession to avoid, inflation to fix and people to feed, a proxy war to fight and countries to rally to his cause. Harder to do that in a hospital bed with a broken hip


----------



## Popop (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he was trying to stay in shape and work off some of the stress that comes from having not only the entire republican party fighting you every step of the way, but also having every redneck on the planet that thinks they're funny making lame ass stupid jokes about you every fucking day....not to mention the stress that comes from being blamed for about 75% of the shit the fucknagle moron who held office before you did on his way out.


He was stopping because he saw a kid

It's sad

Your proping him up like people did with Trump when he was messing things up.

It may be time to live in reality-based times.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then he wouldn't break his hip like you did when you were a much younger man than he is. How old is he 80ish? He has a country to run, a stock market to resurrect, a recession to avoid, inflation to fix and people to feed, a proxy war to fight and countries to rally to his cause. Harder to do that in a hospital bed with a broken hip


So a 77 year old would be better ?
He needs to be capable of critical thinking and todays RepubliCONs are not


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So a 77 year old would be better ?
> He needs to be capable of critical thinking and todays RepubliCONs are not


No, he shouldn't be pretending he is young and just do his job. If he wants to ride a bike they do come with an engine, some even come with training wheels in the form of a trike. But really hasn't he got much, much more important things to do?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No, he shouldn't be pretending he is young and just do his job. If he wants to ride a bike they do come with an engine, some even come with training wheels in the form of a trike. But really hasn't he got much, much more important things to do?


Like trying to reverse the election 
Create tax breaks for billionaires and their families
Snuggling up to Putin 
…
So many things


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

and yes a younger prez would probably be better.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Like trying to reverse the election
> Create tax breaks for billionaires and their families
> Snuggling up to Putin
> …
> So many things


What? 
Why are you trying to make his bike riding as an 80 year old about trump?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> What?
> Why are you trying to make his bike riding as an 80 year old about trump?


You seem to have overlooked him 
Like you are trying to pretend he isn’t worse


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You seem to have overlooked him
> Like you are trying to pretend he isn’t worse


I wasn't even talking about him.
Not sure why you are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I wasn't even talking about him.
> Not sure why you are.


Who is your choice ?
I dare ya
Btw 
This isn’t the Joe Biden thread


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Who is your choice ?
> I dare ya


To break a hip? Biden of course trump plays golf not rides a bike.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To break a hip? Biden of course trump plays golf not rides a bike.


He cheats at golf not plays!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

oO mind you trump does have a dirty mind and doesnt mind paying porn stars lotsa dollars......but trump probably don't last long enough to do his hips.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He cheats at golf not plays!


yep. he does both. IDK if you have played competitive golf but they all try to cheat. Carry on like soccer players sometimes,


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> yep. he does both. IDK if you have played competitive golf but they all try to cheat. Carry on like soccer players sometimes,


I played for decades
You cheat in my circles you got booted and possibly knocked out 
Nice straw man though


----------



## Popop (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Which one of these does not belong?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know Biden has problems, he was far from my first choice, and remains far from my first choice for 2024, but i'll vote for him again if the only realistic alternative is a republican...any republican.
> as far as propping him up...he's the legitimately elected leader of our country, and he's trying to make things better...he deserves everyone's support for that. he isn't doing nearly as bad a job as people blame him for. he took trump's horrific legacy and fixed as much of it as the republicans would let him...they want the government to stay fucked up so they can keep pointing at Biden and blaming him for all the shit they obstruct and enable.
> so do i love Biden? no. do i think he's a better choice than anyone the republican's can offer? YES! would i vote for a better democratic candidate? yes....
> oh, and if you're implying that Biden was stopping because he wanted to "sniff a child."...fuck you, that's such a load of horseshit, especially after trump has spent 20 years talking about wanting to fuck his own daughter...


I could see why someone who is constantly pushing Putin's troll narratives would be constantly shit talking Biden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5151956


i don't think your memes are illustrating what you think they are...that is actually a good message, no matter what the douchebag that posted it intended it to mean...douchebags that have nothing better to do with their lives than waste a day photoshopping a picture to attach to a mean spirited message about a man they aren't worthy to be a bathroom attendant to...
so yes, it was a good message, if you stumble or fall, get back up, make a little joke, and carry on...


----------



## HGCC (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't get it...Biden rides a bike and so do gay guys? Biden falls off of a bike, so every republicunt on the planet has to use it as an excuse to rip on Biden, a better president than trump in every way? ....¿


Donald Trump doesn't know how to ride a bicycle or drive a car. 

It's a well known fact, look it up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Donald Trump doesn't know how to ride a bicycle or drive a car.
> 
> It's a well known fact, look it up.


well, it's hard to use either of those things to rip people off, and that seems to be the majority of trumps knowledge base, how to grift...so i believe it. but i bet you he can run a badass three card monty game...


----------



## HGCC (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5151961
> Which one of these does not belong?


Trump doesn't exercise. Don't forget, he is as fucking weird and dumb as his supporters. 

The fucking guy thinks people are like batteries and only have so much energy, if you use it up you die.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I played for decades
> You cheat in my circles you got booted and possibly knocked out
> Nice straw man though


If they "got" booted then they got caught cheating at Golf...
Cheating is rife in golf and you know it. From kicking a ball thats in the rough to a slightly better spot to not being able to find your ball so dropping another one without going back to the tee nor taking the penalty, moving things that should not be moved. Deliberately not playing to your handicap to make the chosen stroke competitions easier( a Burglar), "forgetting" a stroke. Touching the sand in a bunker. Marking your ball on the green in an ever so slightly but better spot. Lying when reading nearest the pin. But nice tough guy talk i hope it made you feel better about yourself.

I'm still not sure why you brought the conversation around to trump from Biden riding a bike...Very strange.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> If they "got" booted then they got caught cheating at Golf...
> Cheating is rife in golf and you know it. From kicking a ball thats in the rough to a slightly better spot to not being able to find your ball so dropping another one without going back to the tee nor taking the penalty, moving things that should not be moved. Deliberately not playing to your handicap to make the chosen stroke competitions easier( a Burglar), "forgetting" a stroke. Touching the sand in a bunker. Marking your ball on the green in an ever so slightly but better spot. Lying when reading nearest the pin. But nice tough guy talk i hope it made you feel better about yourself.
> 
> I'm still not sure why you brought the conversation around to trump from Biden riding a bike...Very strange.


No clue why you believe cheating is common place but I’m guessing it’s a capitalist thang


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5152247


It should be “shoot on sight “


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No clue why you believe cheating is common place


Played golf for over 40 years.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Played golf for over 40 years.


I’m over 70 kid


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m over 70 kid


Not sure what that has to do with golf but good for you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not sure what that has to do with golf but good for you.


Made a lot of money on the links 
Now ya know instead of infer


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Cheating in every sport. I ocean race as well and its amazing how many times a yacht touches a marker and doesn't do a spin.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cheating in every sport. I ocean race as well and its amazing how many times a yacht touches a marker and doesn't do a spin.


Not in my gang
Sounds like a shady lot


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Made a lot of money on the links
> Now ya know instead of infer


Didnt realise i was inferring..I still dont get what Biden riding a bike has to do with trump?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Not in my gang
> Sounds like a shady lot


o fk yea. They even turn up with bigger rigs for the bigger racers. Like being a burglar at golf.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Didnt realise i was inferring..Im still dont get what Biden riding a bike has to do with trump?


Haha and you never will 
It would suck to be indoctrinated into a cult 
Find help 
It’s important


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Haha and you never will
> It would suck to be indoctrinated into a cult
> Find help
> It’s important


So you don't know why you did it either? Gotcha.

What cult am i in?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So you don't know why you did it either? Gotcha.
> 
> What cult am i in?


The one that cheats lies and steals to win at all cost which leads you to believe everyone does 
Fools walk in


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The one that cheats lies and steals to win at all cost which leads you to believe everyone does
> Fools walk in


Sounds very Capitalist like doesn't it? Very American. Very Trump.
Cheating being common in sport does not make it an "everybody" does. It makes it human nature. Its why there are rules (cannot break rules if there are none right..), guidelines, officials, scrutineering, blood tests, video referees, etc etc.

So again, what cult am i in?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cheating being common in sport does not make it an "everybody" does. It makes it human nature.
> 
> So again, what cult am i in?


Nope sorry your are not 
My bad 
Please forgive me 
Oh great one


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nope sorry your are not
> My bad
> Please forgive me
> Oh great one


This is why doddery old people should not be leaders of countries for. 60 years old tops. Once ya over that its hard to stay relevant and hold a conversation. Just accuse people and then have a nap.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> This is why doddery old people should not be leaders of countries for. 60 years old tops. Once ya over that its hard to stay relevant and hold a conversation. Just accuse people and then have a nap.


Wisdom isn’t teachable to the unwilling 
Have a blessed day


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5152247


i don't understand your fascination with this traitor...ah...wait...he's an Australian. i wasn't aware of that...no wonder you fixate on him, he's an Australian being "persecuted" by the U.S....  all i can say is whatever dirt he has on Stone or anyone else better be good or they'll lock his ass up till he dies, and i won't even give the smallest of shits. i'm just curious what your opinion would be if he was an American who had released Australian national security secrets, like how to milk kangaroos...or how crocodile dundee does that thing with dogs


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> This is why doddery old people should not be leaders of countries for.


What?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand your fascination with this traitor...ah...wait...he's an Australian. i wasn't aware of that...no wonder you fixate on him, he's an Australian being "persecuted" by the U.S....  all i can say is whatever dirt he has on Stone or anyone else better be good or they'll lock his ass up till he dies, and i won't even give the smallest of shits. i'm just curious what your opinion would be if he was an American who had released Australian national security secrets, like how to milk kangaroos...or how crocodile dundee does that thing with dogs


I have no idea what Stone has to do with his espionage charges for publishing Americas war crimes and illegal activities (some to its own people..).
I just heard on the radio that our new Prime Minister will do a bit more in having the saga come to a conclusion. Trump started these charges and its time the silly things Trump did stopped being done.
You should care. You should care a lot.

If he had not of published the war crimes and illegal activity then American people would not of known about them. Seems the CIA even wanted to assassinate him.













You guys seemed to listen to this guy:
"You don't prosecute the illegal activity that is contained in the leaks, you just prosecute the leaker."- What's wrong with this quote?






Good. I don't care who publishes it as long as illegal Government activity comes to the voters attention.

My step mum was a whistleblower. Persecuted by the Australian government:
"Rising to a management position in Social Policy within the Prime Minister’s Department, the ideological landscape has taken a tectonic turn under the Howard government. When fraudulent claims are cooked up to give the government an excuse to send the military into Aboriginal communities in the Northern Territory, she courageously blows the whistle, and is sacked, charged and convicted for breaches of the Crimes Act relating to disclosure of confidential information; and is bankrupted for her actions. "
Feel free to buy and read her book. https://www.booktopia.com.au/a-long-way-from-no-go-tjanara-goreng-goreng/book/9780648215974.html


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What?


eh?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wisdom isn’t teachable to the unwilling
> Have a blessed day


No worries grasshopper. Enjoy dreaming about trump and his persecution of the media.
Cheers, been good so far. Had a sleep in, took the wife and my mum out for lunch, had a nice bottle of wine. Picked the grand kid up from school.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> eh?


What's wrong with taking a nap? You mention it as if it's something bad


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What's wrong with taking a nap? You mention it as if it's something bad


lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2022)

Miserable nap-shaming bastard


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh come on- I'm just having a little fun


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Oh come on- I'm just having a little fun


All this talk about naps and i'll feel like a doze by the fire.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2022)

I've been drinking 100 proof bourbon out of a sperm whale's tooth and am apt to say almost anything


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been drinking 100 proof bourbon out of a sperm whale's tooth and am apt to say almost anything


you should take a pic of the tooth cup. That sounds very cool.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> you should take a pic of the tooth cup. That sounds very cool.


Well, this is the tooth although it isn't being used as a cup at the time I took the picture


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well, this is the tooth although it isn't being used as a cup at the time I took the picture
> 
> View attachment 5152416
> 
> View attachment 5152417


very cool. Scrimshaw is cool as fk.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Popop (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think your memes are illustrating what you think they are...that is actually a good message, no matter what the douchebag that posted it intended it to mean...douchebags that have nothing better to do with their lives than waste a day photoshopping a picture to attach to a mean spirited message about a man they aren't worthy to be a bathroom attendant to...
> so yes, it was a good message, if you stumble or fall, get back up, make a little joke, and carry on...


The freaking irony man

The irony


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

Web of Make Believe: Death, Lies and the Internet - Netflixhttps://www.netflix.com › title

Episode 2 really does a great job of showing how Assange (who also helped smuggle the data files Snowden stole from the NSA to Putin so that they could use in their attack on our democracy) flat out lied about the Seth Rich conspiracy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5152555


yeah, but it's not exactly like that...vanguard, blackrock, and state street are investment firms, they don't really tell those they're working for who else they're working for, and their advice from client to client is supposed to be personalized and confidential. not saying that is exactly how it happens, but those three companies don't actually own any businesses, some of their clients hold major interests in businesses, and i'm sure there is quite a bit of overlap, and im also sure a fair percentage of their customers are friends who all know exactly what the other is going to do...but by the same token, some of their customers are reclusive people who do not associate with anyone else, and do not want their business spread about...
so saying those three companies own anything is inaccurate...their clients own EVERYTHING...small distinction, but accurate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5152559
> 
> 
> Web of Make Believe: Death, Lies and the Internet - Netflixhttps://www.netflix.com › title
> ...


Julian is coming to America soon and will spill his guts for a deal and a plane ticket back to Oz. He's already been doing hard time for years, even at the embassy, from looking at the shape he was in when the dragged him out of the place! If he won't talk about EVERTHING he knows, including about Roger Stone, he will leave prison in a body bag. Are Stone and Putin worth it? I wonder how Snowden is feeling these days? Does he support the "special operation in Ukraine"? How about the atrocities?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5152559
> 
> 
> Web of Make Believe: Death, Lies and the Internet - Netflixhttps://www.netflix.com › title
> ...


i've never trusted assange, i've always thought he was a shady little fucker who stepped in way deeper shit than he meant to....
if he doesn't want to spend the rest of his life in a cell at gitmo, he better have some very dirty dirt about roger stone, and i'm not even sure that will be enough to get him out of anything, stone is already doing a pretty good job of fucking himself with no help from assange at all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never trusted assange, i've always thought he was a shady little fucker who stepped in way deeper shit than he meant to....
> if he doesn't want to spend the rest of his life in a cell at gitmo, he better have some very dirty dirt about roger stone, and i'm not even sure that will be enough to get him out of anything, stone is already doing a pretty good job of fucking himself with no help from assange at all


Leverage on Roger means he might squeal for a deal on Trump and Russia and he was the connection between Trump and the Proud boys/ Oath keepers and perhaps others. Proving shit a thousand different ways is important and another nail in the coffin of Trump and MAGA. Assange did his time, or most of it and the new government in Oz will want it, the old one would let him rot in Hell, so he has a chance and might be smart enough to take it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Leverage on Roger means he might squeal for a deal on Trump and Russia and he was the connection between Trump and the Proud boys/ Oath keepers and perhaps others. Proving shit a thousand different ways is important and another nail in the coffin of Trump and MAGA. Assange did his time, or most of it and the new government in Oz will want it, the old one would let him rot in Hell, so he has a chance and might be smart enough to take it.


IF...IF he has actual good dirt on stone...no one but him knows for sure what he knows...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Just in case those who love this guy didn't listen.
Its not about 1 man. It never was. Its your country and perhaps the worlds future at stake. Its actually about freedom which a long time ago America actually cared about. Don't get caught up in Trump. Sad how America still hasnt arrested Trump but that's a different deal a very much smaller, like tiny small different deal compared to Freedom..
Like the flawed guy or not he = The Freedom to inform the Citizens Vs The Man.( full gov control of the media). How conservative must you be to want Gov controlled media? Might as well just side with Russia now and get it over with.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> IF...IF he has actual good dirt on stone...no one but him knows for sure what he knows...


He only knows what whistleblowers send to wiki and most he wouldn't know anyway. He just publishes it. He has no way of reading the hundreds of thousands of files people send him. He just publishes it. Up to reporters to dig out juicy stuff. Have you read all the Clinton emails, all the Iraq info, syrian? Its just not possible.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)

My neighborhood since the J6 hearings began


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2022)

Assange is a lying piece of shit propagandist, not a journalist.

Here he is lying to try to hide that his actual source attacking the 2016 elections here in America was the Russian military to help Putin's puppet Trump:











https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/20/us/mueller-report-seth-rich-assange.html



> The special counsel’s report confirmed this week that Seth Rich, a young Democratic National Committee employee whose unsolved killing became grist for a right-wing conspiracy theory, was not the source of thousands of internal D.N.C. emails that WikiLeaks released during the 2016 presidential race, officially debunking a notion that had persisted without support for years.
> 
> Tucked amid hundreds of pages of the report’s main findings, the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, took aim at WikiLeaks and its founder, Julian Assange, for falsely implying that Mr. Rich was somehow involved in the dissemination of the emails, an act that aided President Trump’s campaign.
> 
> ...



If foreign trolls that shit talk America really wanted to push a narrative that was actually real, they would bring up Reality Winner who was jailed for warning America that we were under attack by the Russian military. But I guess that is not the kind of information they want spread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Popop (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

just because the radical right hates cartoons


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5154180


i'm not particularly religious, but that's a fairly prophetic address for one of the murderers of justice and democracy


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 24, 2022)

Since they’ve ruled there’s no right to privacy let’s not give them any


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5154250


It’s also about maintaining a large enough labor pool to keep workers desperate and competing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jun 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Since they’ve ruled there’s no right to privacy let’s not give them any View attachment 5154218


I believe this is the correct course of action.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I believe this is the correct course of action.


i believe the correct course of action would be to remove all three trump appointees for perjuring themselves in order to gain their seats. 
that's a fucking no brainer...they lied, openly, brazenly, clearly...they cannot be allowed to retain those seats gained by lying to the American people under oath


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe the correct course of action would be to remove all three trump appointees for perjuring themselves in order to gain their seats.
> that's a fucking no brainer...they lied, openly, brazenly, clearly...they cannot be allowed to retain those seats gained by lying to the American people under oath


Think though that would take 67 senators to vote to give them the boot. I don't see this batch of insurrectionist Republicans giving Biden the ability to nominate at least 2 justices when they have been working for decades to get this outcome.

There is a reason all these people who have been testifying about how Trump was trying to break our laws and started the riot with his bullshit claims about election fraud, have said that they would vote for him if he was the Republican nominee.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe the correct course of action would be to remove all three trump appointees for perjuring themselves in order to gain their seats.
> that's a fucking no brainer...they lied, openly, brazenly, clearly...they cannot be allowed to retain those seats gained by lying to the American people under oath


Alito and Thomas lied, also.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5154894View attachment 5154895


Leave your phone at home....and uh, that mask is for covid, yeah, covid, that's the ticket.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5154783


Cause voting harders somehow a solution to a decision made by a council of unelected lifetime appointees  this country is fucked and neither party is on the side of the people.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Cause voting harders somehow a solution to a decision made by a council of unelected lifetime appointees  this country is fucked and neither party is on the side of the people.


It does when the people who nominate them are elected into office. 

Also I disagree strongly about your views of our political parties today. I would not even say that about all the Republicans in office, but there is no question that the Democrats have been trying like hell to get legislation passed to help the entirety of America.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)

Trying, they have a majority now, and had a super majority under Obama they still capitulate to the republicans. You’ve been duped my guy.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Trying, they have a majority now, and had a super majority under Obama they still capitulate to the republicans. You’ve been duped my guy.


It takes time to clean up the major economic collapses that the Republicans dump onto the incoming Democratic administrations. There usually is time for a couple major bills before the upcoming elections. Obama got through major banking reform, a rescue package to stabalize us after the Great Recession, and passed Obamacare which got us to almost universal health care coverage, unfortunately for the people living in red states, their governors stopped them from having access and we are hovered around 92%.

Biden has gotten through his major rescue package to deal with the issues that were hammering us due to Covid and the Republicans using their repossess as a giant grift, passed with bi-partisan support the largest investment into our infrastructure in our history, and now even though it is not everything we would have wanted, decent gun reform (convicted abusive boyfriends not being able to get a gun is really a good thing as are other parts to the bill). 

Pretending like somehow having 50 Democratic senators is going to allow Biden to get everything he wants passed with Republican obstruction makes me gullible, is naive on your part.

We don't live in a dictatorship like Putin's Russia. Our elections are not jokes of ones like Putin's has been, even though his puppets are trying like hell to try to trick people into thinking that they are. Nor do we toss political rivals in prison because Dear Leader is afraid of them like Putin did to Navalny.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Trying, they have a majority now, and had a super majority under Obama they still capitulate to the republicans. You’ve been duped my guy.


For two years and all his efforts gave us healthcare 
Seems like a big thing


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> For two years and all his efforts gave us healthcare
> Seems like a big thing



Literally a republican(Mitt Romney’s) “healthcare” plan. They didn’t give away shit forcing you to buy insurance is not the same as providing healthcare. Fascism with a friendlier face is still fascism.(“fascism is more appropriately called corporatism, it is the merger of state and corporate power.” Those are Mussolini’s words too not mine and he fucking invented it)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Literally a republican(Mitt Romney’s) “healthcare” plan. They didn’t give away shit forcing you to buy insurance is not the same as providing healthcare. Fascism with a friendlier face is still fascism.(“fascism is more appropriately called corporatism, it is the merger of state and corporate power.” Those are Mussolini’s words too not mine and he fucking invented it)


No one forced it
My wife was able to afford blue cross blue shield for the first time in her life


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Literally a republican(Mitt Romney’s) “healthcare” plan. They didn’t give away shit forcing you to buy insurance is not the same as providing healthcare. Fascism with a friendlier face is still fascism.(“fascism is more appropriately called corporatism, it is the merger of state and corporate power.” Those are Mussolini’s words too not mine and he fucking invented it)


no, they did not give us free health care, but they made it affordable for hundreds of thousands of people who had had no insurance at all before...
but if you want to name it after it's actual inventor, it would be Grubercare
https://www.forbes.com/sites/aroy/2011/10/11/how-mitt-romneys-health-care-experts-helped-design-obamacare/?sh=77c94997fb5a


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Literally a republican(Mitt Romney’s) “healthcare” plan. They didn’t give away shit forcing you to buy insurance is not the same as providing healthcare.


Yeah you are wrong, Obamacare did expand Medicaid for people who could not otherwise afford health insurance. But once again, people living in a lot of the Republican led states were screwed when their Republican governors would not allow it to be expanded to those citizens.





Lenin1917 said:


> Fascism with a friendlier face is still fascism.(“fascism is more appropriately called corporatism, it is the merger of state and corporate power.” Those are Mussolini’s words too not mine and he fucking invented it)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No one forced it
> My wife was able to afford blue cross blue shield for the first time in her life


2.5% tax penalty for failure to purchase insurance says otherwise. I’m glad your wife got healthcare but what of the millions in poverty who can’t. Factor in copays and deductibles and prescriptions and it’s practically useless. The only solution is nationalizing the industry and abolition of private coverage


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> 2.5% tax penalty for failure to purchase insurance says otherwise. I’m glad your wife got healthcare but what of the millions in poverty who can’t. Factor in copays and deductibles and prescriptions and it’s practically useless. The only solution is nationalizing the industry and abolition of private coverage


I’m not able to save the world 
I accept that


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m not able to save the world
> I accept that


That’s fair, I’m just holding on till the inevitable collapse and checking out when it happens


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> 2.5% tax penalty for failure to purchase insurance says otherwise. I’m glad your wife got healthcare but what of the millions in poverty who can’t. Factor in copays and deductibles and prescriptions and it’s practically useless. The only solution is nationalizing the industry and abolition of private coverage


you have to pick your fights, you can't fight everyone about everything, right fucking now...how about we get the fucking supremely lying court sorted out, then maybe get a slightly better handle on gun control, and make sure the republicans can't start trying to steal elections wholesale... then we can work on socialized medicine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> That’s fair, I’m just holding on till the inevitable collapse and checking out when it happens


I’ll be gone by then


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll be gone by then


i wouldn't be so sure about that...we're pretty fucking close to it now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't be so sure about that...we're pretty fucking close to it now.


Me too


----------



## HGCC (Jun 26, 2022)

No reason you can't embrace both. Strive for greatness, but recognize what is realistic and don't get discouraged if you don't quite get to your goal. Adapt as you go, it's a process. 

Eat your Wheaties.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't be so sure about that...we're pretty fucking close to it now.


The way these global drought patterns look literally a couple years. Famine is coming for us all


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5154998


Its such a huge rort in the US.

Americans travelling can get very affordable "nomad' health policies for a reasonable price. It covers everywhere in the world including evacuation in isolated placers but it wont cover you in America, even if your American. Everything including prescriptions are way overpriced in the US


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 27, 2022)

Trump's largest crowd


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump's largest crowd


The only crowd with balls.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 27, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> The only crowd with balls.


Many were the victims of a madman


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump's largest crowd


what's that of please?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> what's that of please?











Arlington National Cemetery - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2022)

No one else finds it strange that Biden's son was in a far away and not much visited or talked about country and that country is now in a war with Russia with huge American support?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No one else finds it strange that Biden's son was in a far away and not much visited or talked about country and that country is now in a war with Russia with huge American support?


I was in Mexico once but I didn’t have anything to with the current violence 
Just sayin


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No one else finds it strange that Biden's son was in a far away and not much visited or talked about country and that country is now in a war with Russia with huge American support?


----------



## HGCC (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No one else finds it strange that Biden's son was in a far away and not much visited or talked about country and that country is now in a war with Russia with huge American support?


This isn't meant to be snarky, but you do realize yesterday you argued with the only other people that make the pro-russia arguments you make right. Its the reason people jump your shit. Like 99% of the people asking about hunters laptop or that imply maybe Russia isn't a shitball...yeah they are the people that are pumped dudes get to control some uterus'. 

Again, not meaning that in a rude manner or anything, just tossing it out there as food for thought or whatever.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No one else finds it strange that Biden's son was in a far away and not much visited or talked about country and that country is now in a war with Russia with huge American support?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/joe-bidens-son-is-not-in-trouble.1002813/post-15229396
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bernie-sanders-draws-bigly-crowds.1006631/post-15330626






Nah not strange at all when you consider Putin was trying to attack our democracy and trying to manufacture as much 'dirt' as he could to use to attack whichever Republican puppet it was that ended up running in 2016.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No one else finds it strange that Biden's son was in a far away and not much visited or talked about country and that country is now in a war with Russia with huge American support?


the far away country that is right next to every other country in Europe? the largest country in Europe besides russia? the country people have been talking about since the russians invaded them and stole part of their country in 2014? that far away and mysterious land?
no, i don't find it strange at all, what i find strange is that you have to reach that far back for a bad troll attempt...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> what's that of please?


>600,000 flags on the National Mall representing US covid deaths

@HydroKid239 it's not Arlington National Cemetery


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 28, 2022)

My family visited Arlington National Cemetery 2 years after JFK was assassinated and visited his original gravesite before it was later moved


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5156342


i never imagined that the supreme court would wage war on it's own citizens. what is supposed to be the most non biased institution in the entire country has been reduced to a bunch of conservative republican ass lickers who ignore the will of the majority to impose draconian, repressive, religion based rules on the entire populace. it becomes more and more apparent every day that republicans are enemies of the country, who want to replace it's free and fair elections with lifetime appointments made by religious zealots, to religious zealots...this is literally making me sick at times. i have indeed thrown up after considering this matter for too long.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never imagined that the supreme court would wage war on it's own citizens. what is supposed to be the most non biased institution in the entire country has been reduced to a bunch of conservative republican ass lickers who ignore the will of the majority to impose draconian, repressive, religion based rules on the entire populace. it becomes more and more apparent every day that republicans are enemies of the country, who want to replace it's free and fair elections with lifetime appointments made by religious zealots, to religious zealots...this is literally making me sick at times. i have indeed thrown up after considering this matter for too long.


I blame the Federalist Society for the entire plot


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

If truth social was actually truthful


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I blame the Federalist Society for the entire plot


They were given the task & they ran with it, that’s for sure


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 29, 2022)

View attachment 5156663View attachment 5156663


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5156720


I wonder how he was able to learn so much about content 
Creator?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I wonder how he was able to learn so much about content
> Creator?


Guessing people leaked the info to him as a publisher. I haven't followed the story.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Guessing people leaked the info to him as a publisher. I haven't followed the story.


You sure like defending that sleeze


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You sure like defending that sleeze


He is all that stands in the way of Free press in America.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He is all that stands in the way of Free press in America.


lmao, there are tons of right wing hate mongers that pretend that they are 'journalists' and hide behind the protections we have for our Free Press here in America to troll us with their propaganda websites that are trying like hell to destroy democracy.

Assange is hardly alone in that.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Chelsea Handler on the worst thing Melania ever said to Donald tRUMP…



















“Yes”


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 30, 2022)

shame isn’t it?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes Trump wanting to assassinate Julian Assange and the free world still offering him awards and supporting him over the US government. Such a fascist. 


Like the man or not- His "case" (publishing the truth) is about Gov controlled media.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yest Trump wanting to assassinate Julian Assange and the free world still offering him awards and supporting him over the US government. Such a fascist.
> 
> Like the man or not- His "case" (publishing the truth) is about Gov controlled media.


Still pushing this video that was made prior to us learning about Assange being a liar who used a tragic murder victims family to sell that the propaganda that he was pushing was coming form the Russian military?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/political-memes-only-to-prove-your-political-points.913980/post-16979755





I am curious why you keep using this Russian propagandist as your example of American injustice against whistle blowers and not someone like Reality Winner who is an actual example of someone stepping up to do the right thing without helping a foreign nation attack our democracy?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Such a fascist

2008, _The Economist_ New Media Award[492]
2009, Amnesty International UK New Media Award for _Kenya: The Cry of Blood—Extra Judicial Killings and Disappearances_[493]
2010, _Time_ Person of the Year, Reader's Choice[494]
2010, Sam Adams Award[495]
2010, Le Monde Readers' Choice Award for Person of the Year[496]
2010, "Rockstar of the year" by the Italian edition of _Rolling Stone_[497]
2010, Honorary member, Media, Entertainment and Arts Alliance[498]
2011, Free Dacia Award[499]
2011, Sydney Peace Foundation Gold Medal[500]
2011, Walkley Award[501]
2011, Martha Gellhorn Prize for Journalism[502]
2011, Voltaire Award for Free Speech[503]
2012, Big Brother Award Italy 2012 "Hero of Privacy"[504]
2013, Global Exchange Human Rights Award, People's Choice[505]
2013, Yoko Ono Lennon Courage Award for the Arts[506]
2013, New York Festivals World's Best TV & Films Silver World Medal[507]
2013 The Brazilian Press Association Human Rights Award[508]
2014, Union of Journalists in Kazakhstan Top Prize[509]
2019, GUE/NGL Galizia prize[510]
2019, Gavin MacFadyen award[511]
2019, Catalan Dignity Prize[283]
2020, Stuttgart Peace Prize[512]
2021, Honorary member, PEN Centre Germany[513]
2022, Ethical prize.

But Americans have been conditioned to want to shoot him and lock him up and once he goes Free Press is gone and unlike a Supreme court majority it will never come back.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes Trump wanting to assassinate Julian Assange and the free world still offering him awards and supporting him over the US government. Such a fascist.
> 
> 
> Like the man or not- His "case" (publishing the truth) is about Gov controlled media.


Great video


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Such a fascist
> 
> 2008, _The Economist_ New Media Award[492]
> 2009, Amnesty International UK New Media Award for _Kenya: The Cry of Blood—Extra Judicial Killings and Disappearances_[493]
> ...


Me first 
Not conditioned 
Just patriotic


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Great video











CIA officials under Trump discussed assassinating Julian Assange – report


Mike Pompeo and officials requested ‘options’ for killing Assange following WikiLeaks’ publication of CIA hacking tools, report says




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

I can only try to show you the light that the rest of the world sees. 
Perhaps your children will ask you why you killed Freedom of Press. Perhaps they won't even be taught it is gone.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> CIA officials under Trump discussed assassinating Julian Assange – report
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo and officials requested ‘options’ for killing Assange following WikiLeaks’ publication of CIA hacking tools, report says
> ...


Fake news !
Ta Da


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I can only try to show you the light that the rest of the world sees.
> Perhaps your children will ask you why you killed Freedom of Press. Perhaps they won't even be taught it is gone.


Hahaha thanks for your concern 
Clutches pearls


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fake news !
> Ta Da


yes, another thing america invented- Fake news..and lets not forget alternate facts along with punishing those who publish the truth.

They all go together well don't they.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> yes, another American thing america invented- Fake news..and lets not forget alternate facts.


And somehow you mastered them first


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And somehow you mastered them first











Spanish court summons Mike Pompeo to testify on CIA plot to kidnap or assassinate Assange


The summons again exposes the imprisonment and planned extradition of Assange as the pseudo-legal cover for a criminal rendition operation.



www.wsws.org













Julian Assange assasination & 'options' considered by CIA under Trump: Report to UK Court


According to reports, US intelligence (CIA) considered killing of Assange in 2017 when the WikiLeaks founder was entering the fifth year sheltering in London




www.republicworld.com













Kidnapping, assassination and a London shoot-out: Inside the CIA's secret war plans against WikiLeaks


In 2017, as Julian Assange began his fifth year holed up in Ecuador’s embassy in London, the CIA plotted to kidnap the WikiLeaks founder, spurring heated debate among Trump administration officials over the legality and practicality of such an operation.




au.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Spanish court summons Mike Pompeo to testify on CIA plot to kidnap or assassinate Assange
> 
> 
> The summons again exposes the imprisonment and planned extradition of Assange as the pseudo-legal cover for a criminal rendition operation.
> ...


You are like an in-house American teahadist


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Spanish court summons Mike Pompeo to testify on CIA plot to kidnap or assassinate Assange
> 
> 
> The summons again exposes the imprisonment and planned extradition of Assange as the pseudo-legal cover for a criminal rendition operation.
> ...


Yeah Pompeo and Trump should face the music for that shit. Trying to cover up Russian involvement into Trump's election with a pardon too. It is dirty AF.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Still pushing this video that was made prior to us learning about Assange being a liar who used a tragic murder victims family to sell that the propaganda that he was pushing was coming form the Russian military?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/political-memes-only-to-prove-your-political-points.913980/post-16979755
> 
> ...


Thank you so much: Assange is not the media figure he created & popularized, his story is *VERY* different. People should look into his political history in Australia (New Zealand? Having a brain fart).

He is not a hero. He is not a journalist. He is an agent. People talk about ”doin’ there research”, so - here ya go; but you have to look places other than the sources that pump him up as a martyr to free speech - you won’t find the truth there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Will just be another Freedom America loses and just like the Freedom women just lost and the Freedom same sex couples are about to lose and the Freedom to use contraception. The right to clean air and water? It's all being erased. I shall stick up for them even if you lot don't.

Charging someone for posting the truth that effect's Americans. Your Gov is coming after lots of your freedoms and you are supporting them.

*"The Obama administration had debated charging Assange under the Espionage Act but decided against it out of fear that it would have a negative effect on investigative journalism and could be unconstitutional*"
Not something Trump or Biden would be worried about it seems. Remember when America had a great prez.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Will just be another Freedom America loses and just like the Freedom women just lost and the Freedom same sex couples are about to lose and the Freedom to use contraception I shall stick up for them even if you lot don't.
> 
> Charging someone for posting the truth that effect's Americans. Your Gov is coming after lots of your freedoms and you are supporting them.
> 
> ...


Again looking out for us

Bless your heart


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Again looking out for us
> 
> Bless your heart


You are more than welcome. We have been a great ally to America and its our duty to help stand up for its majority. Well in truth the world seems to stand up for America's majority and has done for quiet some time. Very hard to help when the cancer is within.


"How would we know today of the wiretapping of the Democratic Party headquarters if it hadn’t been for the hard work of American investigative reporters uncovering information the Nixon administration wanted to hide? How would we know about all the offshore accounts and money laundering activities of politicians across the world if a whistle-blower hadn’t leaked the Panama papers? How would we know how many Reuters journalists were killed by the US army in Iraq, as revealed by the “Collateral Murder” video leaked by Chelsea Manning and published by WikiLeaks? And how would we know how the Democratic Party treats some of its most progressive members, such as Bernie Sanders, if WikiLeaks hadn’t released the files from the hacked Democratic National Committee email server?

Assange had in his hands information of immoral political behaviour by a party and he published it. One can argue about timing and political consequences, but it is hard to deny that it was in the interest of the American public to know these facts. The information was not fake or fabricated; it was the truth.

A criminal trial for Assange in the US would be another blow to journalists, the media and publishers who are already suffering from increasing pressure across the world. So far this year, 45 journalists have been killed across the world." 









What happens if Julian Assange is tried in the US?


The prosecution of the WikiLeaks founder in the US would have grave consequences for press freedom across the world.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You are more than welcome. We have been a great ally to America and its our duty to help stand up for its majority. Well in truth the world seems to stand up for America's majority and has done for quiet some time. Very hard to help when the cancer is within.
> 
> 
> "How would we know today of the wiretapping of the Democratic Party headquarters if it hadn’t been for the hard work of American investigative reporters uncovering information the Nixon administration wanted to hide? How would we know about all the offshore accounts and money laundering activities of politicians across the world if a whistle-blower hadn’t leaked the Panama papers? How would we know how many Reuters journalists were killed by the US army in Iraq, as revealed by the “Collateral Murder” video leaked by Chelsea Manning and published by WikiLeaks? And how would we know how the Democratic Party treats some of its most progressive members, such as Bernie Sanders, if WikiLeaks hadn’t released the files from the hacked Democratic National Committee email server?
> ...


No it wouldn't, it would be a blow to opportunists using the internet as a way to publish Russian propaganda that try to hide under the skirts of 'journalism'. 

How would we know about all those? Simple, they could have leaked them to several of the new agencies here in America that would not have weaponized them and then lied about how they got them (Like Assange did when he lied making it seem like a murder victim was his source and not the Russian military attacking our democracy to help their puppet's chances). 

Assange is not a journalist, he is a Russian propagandist attacking democracies.


Again though if you actually cared to expose the real threat to whistle blowers here in America, there are far better examples.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You are more than welcome. We have been a great ally to America and its our duty to help stand up for its majority. Well in truth the world seems to stand up for America's majority and has done for quiet some time. Very hard to help when the cancer is within.
> 
> 
> "How would we know today of the wiretapping of the Democratic Party headquarters if it hadn’t been for the hard work of American investigative reporters uncovering information the Nixon administration wanted to hide? How would we know about all the offshore accounts and money laundering activities of politicians across the world if a whistle-blower hadn’t leaked the Panama papers? How would we know how many Reuters journalists were killed by the US army in Iraq, as revealed by the “Collateral Murder” video leaked by Chelsea Manning and published by WikiLeaks? And how would we know how the Democratic Party treats some of its most progressive members, such as Bernie Sanders, if WikiLeaks hadn’t released the files from the hacked Democratic National Committee email server?
> ...


Your right hopefully he pulls a Jeffrey Epstein


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Spanish court summons Mike Pompeo to testify on CIA plot to kidnap or assassinate Assange
> 
> 
> The summons again exposes the imprisonment and planned extradition of Assange as the pseudo-legal cover for a criminal rendition operation.
> ...


yahoo news is the only reliable source you quoted, and i question the competence of their reporters. 
assange isn't a hero, and him going to jail isn't going to end anything except him getting away with being a fucking criminal fuck who is good at conning conspiracy theorists...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Will just be another Freedom America loses and just like the Freedom women just lost and the Freedom same sex couples are about to lose and the Freedom to use contraception. The right to clean air and water? It's all being erased. I shall stick up for them even if you lot don't.
> 
> Charging someone for posting the truth that effect's Americans. Your Gov is coming after lots of your freedoms and you are supporting them.
> 
> ...


what is it like to sit on a horse that fucking high? does your nose bleed? you sanctimonious asshat. 
we're aware of whats going on, we're doing what we can, and fuck you in the left ear for suggesting otherwise....
you got any more warnings, chicken little? the sky has fucking fallen, we're trying to get the pieces together so we can repair them, pardon us for not already having it done...asshole


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yahoo news is the only reliable source you quoted, and i question the competence of their reporters.
> assange isn't a hero, and him going to jail isn't going to end anything except him getting away with being a fucking criminal fuck who is good at conning conspiracy theorists...


Its not about the man, he is probebely fkd. Its about what it means.
Isn't it funny how you probably have known not very much about the charges but you believe he is a criminal. Why is that? Because you have been conditioned to believe it by your Gov.

These better?








Mike Pompeo summoned by court to explain alleged US government plot to assassinate Julian Assange, say Spanish media reports


A Spanish court has summoned Mike Pompeo in connection with a security firm alleged to have spied on Julian Assange in the Ecuadorian embassy.




www.businessinsider.in













Spanish Court Summons Mike Pompeo over CIA Plot to Kidnap or Kill Julian Assange


A Spanish court has reportedly summoned former U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to testify about a secret U.S. plot to kidnap or assassinate WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange, according to a report in the Spanish newspaper ABC. The Spanish court is probing the activity of UC Global, a Spanish...



www.democracynow.org













Mike Pompeo Ordered By Spanish High Court To Testify About Plot To Kill Assange


It has been reported today that the Spanish High Court has ordered former CIA Director, and US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, to explain a possible plot to assassinate Australian journalist Julian Assange. This follows an earlier credible report from




www.scoop.co.nz






"Mike Pompeo, former US secretary of state under the Trump administration, has been summoned by a Spanish court, to testify on the plot to kidnap Wikileaks founder Julian Assange. The summons is part of the ongoing case against private security firm, UC Global, for illegally spying on Assange allegedly at the behest of the US while he was seeking asylum in the Ecuadorian embassy in London."






Your media isn't reporting it? Wonder why... 


You seem to understand whats going on, at least have the ability to think some strange Trumpish things are going on and are being put in place for the future but some on this thread do not.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5157124


i don't have a problem with Hillary, but i don't think she stands a snowballs chance in hell.
i'm not really sure who would right now...maybe Michelle Obama with Cory Booker or Pete Buttigieg. 
if she started campaigning now, with all the shit going on, she could win...i'd sure as fuck vote for her over anyone the republicans can put up against her.
a highly popular former president's wife, she has a bachelor from Princeton, and a Juris Doctor degree from Harvard. they both appear to be good parents, their kids look to be pretty well adjusted, and they seem genuinely fond of each other. she is already familiar with how things work in D.C., and knows who gave Barrack a hard time, and saw first hand what he had to deal with.
the democrats could do a hell of a lot worse


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't have a problem with Hillary, but i don't think she stands a snowballs chance in hell.
> i'm not really sure who would right now...maybe Michelle Obama with Cory Booker or Pete Buttigieg.
> if she started campaigning now, with all the shit going on, she could win...i'd sure as fuck vote for her over anyone the republicans can put up against her.
> a highly popular former president's wife, she has a bachelor from Princeton, and a Juris Doctor degree from Harvard. they both appear to be good parents, their kids look to be pretty well adjusted, and they seem genuinely fond of each other. she is already familiar with how things work in D.C., and knows who gave Barrack a hard time, and saw first hand what he had to deal with.
> the democrats could do a hell of a lot worse


She’s as evil as anyone on the right, bitch stayed behind coups. Orchestrated the coup in Libya which was thriving progressive country under Gaddafi now there are slave markets, Guatamala, Honduras. Fuck that imperialist pig dog bitch


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> She’s as evil as anyone on the right, bitch stayed behind coups. Orchestrated the coup in Libya which was thriving progressive country under Gaddafi now there are slave markets, Guatamala, Honduras. Fuck that imperialist pig dog bitch


touch a nerve? but that reaction is exactly what i mean when i say she can't win...too many people feel too strongly against her. 
she did more than enough to earn that reaction, but nothing illegal, much to the chagrin of the republicans.
the secretary of state is actually a very powerful office, and she used it poorly.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2022)

lol at the 'but Hillary'.

I think the last story is timely.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 1, 2022)

So many people are brainwashed by a decade of radical right Hillary bashing 
Yet she stood in the breach testifying for 11 hours and not one of those smarmy Ivy League lawyers tripped her up on anything 
But “her emails”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> She’s as evil as anyone on the right, bitch stayed behind coups. Orchestrated the coup in Libya which was thriving progressive country under Gaddafi now there are slave markets, Guatamala, Honduras. Fuck that imperialist pig dog bitch


Well I haven’t heard you say it but go ahead 
Tell us you believe “the election was stolen”?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 1, 2022)

I think she a bad bitch and would vote for her. Gimme the lady that killed fiddy men, I'm tired of the Democrats being pussies. 

*I kid, it would be a horrible idea for her to run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think she a bad bitch and would vote for her. Gimme the lady that killed fiddy men, I'm tired of the Democrats being pussies.
> 
> *I kid, it would be a horrible idea for her to run.


She is too unpopular to run for office, her character has be assassinated, like George Soros, who many think she eats babies with for dinner. However, Vlad didn't like her for a reason and supported Trump desperately, she would have kicked his ass in Ukraine and he knew it. By the time she was done Ukraine would be armed to the fucking teeth, if she had won and if Vlad attacked Ukraine, he would have been fucked in a flash.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 1, 2022)

I far prefer her to biden and think she was and is a better candidate and would be better as president, but yes, 30 years of smears have done a number. 

I want someone super competent who can fight. Clinton isn't the right person for that role because I don't think she can win due to the baggage, deserved or not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5157229


Vote for me, cause the brown folks are taking over, you are under siege, be afraid, be very afraid! Who knows what the real truth is? What is truth anyway? America was great once and I will restore that greatness and your rightful place in American society (by magic). The way the SCOTUS is going it will be 6/3 on whether Trump is guilty of anything, he is like a big bank, too big to fail!

Let's hope the SCOTUS did what the democrats can't, piss off enough people over enough issues to drive them to the polls in a midterm election to vote out the cause of their misery. Or will they fuck themselves yet again for a "greater" fuzzyheaded "cause", driven by subconscious "feelings" that are manipulated by fascist assholes using money and culture war tribalism.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 1, 2022)

let freedumb rAiN!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 1, 2022)

Choose a side


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well I haven’t heard you say it but go ahead
> Tell us you believe “the election was stolen”?


dude, have you looked at her actual decisions as secretary of state? she wasn't good....she wasn't a criminal, but she was a cold hearted bitch who held a grudge. her decisions in Libya alone destabilized the whole region and turned it into a fucking mad max slave market....she could have, and should have, done so much better.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> touch a nerve? but that reaction is exactly what i mean when i say she can't win...too many people feel too strongly against her.
> she did more than enough to earn that reaction, but nothing illegal, much to the chagrin of the republicans.
> the secretary of state is actually a very powerful office, and she used it poorly.


Sometimes things are both “legal” and monstrously immoral. Slavery was both legal, and wholly immoral. Same goes for imperialism, colonialism, and neocolonialism. Overthrowing democracy in foreign sovereign nations for the interests of American business is fucking monstrous and has no reasonable moral justification. I’d rather this country burn to the ground than have us invade, occupy or overthrow anyone else ever again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Sometimes things are both “legal” and monstrously immoral. Slavery was both legal, and wholly immoral. Same goes for imperialism, colonialism, and neocolonialism. Overthrowing democracy in foreign sovereign nations for the interests of American business is fucking monstrous and has no reasonable moral justification. I’d rather this country burn to the ground than have us invade, occupy or overthrow anyone else ever again.


You are confusing history with the current situation and carrying the baggage of the past. Imperialism was not seen as a bad thing, until the rise of liberal democracy, the same goes for slavery. Morals and values change over time and we have arrived at a point where slavery is illegal and imperialism is illegal too, according to international law that Russia is breaking. It is this liberal democratic international frame work that is limiting both war and imperialism. It is getting harder for America to invade places too, without international permission which it has sought and largely obtained, though fraudulently in Iraq. America now only controls about 20% of the global economy and not only allowed rival economic powers to arise, but assisted their future competitors, not imperialistic at all.

The cold war is over and the days of installing strongmen and interfering in the business of other nations is largely over with a few notable exceptions. Increasingly the fight is between liberal democracy and something else, something familiar and unpleasant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Sometimes things are both “legal” and monstrously immoral. Slavery was both legal, and wholly immoral. Same goes for imperialism, colonialism, and neocolonialism. Overthrowing democracy in foreign sovereign nations for the interests of American business is fucking monstrous and has no reasonable moral justification. I’d rather this country burn to the ground than have us invade, occupy or overthrow anyone else ever again.


you're being very broad...sometimes there are people who need to be overthrown.
sometimes people are a threat to the entire world, and they have to be dealt with.
the world doesn't fit into your moral framework, or mine. sometimes questionable things need to be done to keep the entire shit show from going down the toilet...do i like that? fuck no, but i realize that to think about the reality in any other way is delusional.
i do aspire, for the race, that we can move past that behavior, and just tell each other the truth, and give each other the respect we would like to receive...but we ain't there yet, and i doubt we'll get there while either one of us is still alive.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 1, 2022)

The idea that a nation born of genociding a continent has any moral standing from which to judge and rule is fucking absurd. The US is easily the most evil and brutal nation to ever exist. Fuck, I’m both a veteran and a mayflower descendant and even I can see through the idealist lies and mythology.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> The idea that a nation born of genociding a continent has any moral standing from which to judge and rule is fucking absurd. The US is easily the most evil and brutal nation to ever exist. Fuck, I’m both a veteran and a mayflower descendant and even I can see through the idealist lies and mythology.


Like I said you are stuck in the past and just proved the point, again. You are top down learning and not bottom up learning, confirming preexisting biases. You are a civil warrior too, but your war and world are dead and gone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> The idea that a nation born of genociding a continent has any moral standing from which to judge and rule is fucking absurd. The US is easily the most evil and brutal nation to ever exist. Fuck, I’m both a veteran and a mayflower descendant and even I can see through the idealist lies and mythology.


welcome to the real shitty world...
that's how all nations are born, out of the pain and suffering of those that came before...
i'm not going to make any excuses, i'm just telling you, all around the world same song....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said you are stuck in the past and just proved the point, again. You are top down learning and not bottom up learning, confirming preexisting biases. You are a civil warrior too, but your war and world are dead and gone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> welcome to the real shitty world...
> that's how all nations are born, out of the pain and suffering of those that came before...
> i'm not going to make any excuses, i'm just telling you, all around the world same song....


That's why I don't feel guilty about anything my distant ancestors may have done. 

Was it right? Nope.
Did I have anything to do with it? Nope.

Anyone who wants to blame me for genocide or slavery can go fuck themselves. 

QUIZ
Is it legal to give hiring preference to someone based on their race? 
You bet it is -- but only on a reservation. Hell they even advertise it!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's why I don't feel guilty about anything my distant ancestors may have done.
> 
> Was it right? Nope.
> Did I have anything to do with it? Nope.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 2, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> The idea that a nation born of genociding a continent has any moral standing from which to judge and rule is fucking absurd. The US is easily the most evil and brutal nation to ever exist. Fuck, I’m both a veteran and a mayflower descendant and even I can see through the idealist lies and mythology.


Mayflower
What is their claim to fame?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 2, 2022)

I would say it depends on perspective and context. Personally, I don't think you own the sins of your nation or forefathers unless you are really kinda rolling around in that shit and using it as a point of pride. 

It is reasonable to keep it in mind for understanding historical context and whatnot, why things are the way they are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


i think he's right...i was not alive at the time of many of these grievances, and neither were the people making the grievances.
i deny any personal responsibility. 
the only responsibility i willingly shoulder is the responsibility to make things right now, and in the future.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he's right...i was not alive at the time of many of these grievances, and neither were the people making the grievances.
> i deny any personal responsibility.
> the only responsibility i willingly shoulder is the responsibility to make things right now, and in the future.


Maybe I did a better job of reading between the lines than you did.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe I did a better job of reading between the lines than you did.


maybe...i didn't even try.
i am somewhat responsible for allowing what is going on NOW to continue going on...i am NOT responsible for anything that happened before i was an adult...
i would change what is going on now, immediately if i had the means to do so. i vote against people who support racism, sexism, bigotry, and vote for those who support equality, equity, and a fair future...
but i refuse to feel guilt for something i had no hand in...there seems to be little ambiguity to me.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 2, 2022)

It's a medley, both interpretations can be true, it depends on context and how the idea is presented/what the intent is.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would change what is going on now, immediately if i had the means to do so. i vote against people who support racism, sexism, bigotry, and vote for those who support equality, equity, and a fair future


Past wrongs, we've all got them. This statement you made here is what matters the most to me. I see lots of good people on here everyday standing up for what's right and growing some amazing plants to boot. It gives me hope and keeps me going. That's honestly all I could ever ask for. It's nice to know that not everyone hates brown people or women. For real. Thank you to those of you who try. It might seem like it doesn't matter, but it really does.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


> Past wrongs, we've all got them. This statement you made here is what matters the most to me. I see lots of good people on here everyday standing up for what's right and growing some amazing plants to boot. It gives me hope and keeps me going. That's honestly all I could ever ask for. It's nice to know that not everyone hates brown people or women. For real. Thank you to those of you who try. It might seem like it doesn't matter, but it really does.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5158064


it's sad that that made me laugh....


----------



## HGCC (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

this is nice...
https://www.wvlt.tv/2022/07/02/crown-act-made-law-tennessee/

but is this really what we should be focusing on? no...this is trivial bullshit that is designed to distract from real issues...like a perjurer packed, fascist, authoritarian supreme court, an obstructionist republican party that is setting the stage to try to steal the next election, and a plague of mass shootings, facilitated by republican politicians who want to placate their mentally deficient voter base...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5158703


Under Norman law, serfs were not to be taught to read or write, and the administration of such learning was punishable by death


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2022)

​


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5158822


Proving paternity is so easy these days, you would think those red states would make it easy for a mistress to sue the biological father. I also think college admissions among women will drop in red states, by how much remains to be seen, but the smart ones will stay away.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Proving paternity is so easy these days, you would think those red states would make it easy for a mistress to sue the biological father. I also think college admissions among women will drop in red states, by how much remains to be seen, but the smart ones will stay away.


All the good schools are in blue states anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> All the good schools are in blue states anyway.


So if a college student from a blue state or even Canada gets knocked up in a shithole red state, moves back home has an abortion and is charged with murder back in the shithole red state. If you cannot go abroad to abuse a child, logic assumes you cannot go abroad to murder one, if abortion is deemed murder. Extradition would not work in the states or Canada for such a thing. How about that 10 year old girl who went out of state to get an abortion? Surly that is the most important part of the story for them, the murder of the unborn, not the rape of the child. We heard abort the abortion, what about the daddy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5158494


is that steven segal on that pack of depends? glad to see he's still working....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5158703


i know you won't read this, but it basically explains how your friend robespierre was a fascist, authoritarian fuck with the power of life and death, and he used it.

https://www.lacan.com/zizrobes.htm


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that steven segal on that pack of depends? glad to see he's still working....


nah, Steve would have stuffed his shorts


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5159048


Panicking about the subpoenas in Georgia I take it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Panicking about the subpoenas in Georgia I take it?


Uh, no?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> Uh, no?


Maybe you should be
LOCK HIM UP and all


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe you should be
> LOCK HIM UP and all


I post a meme about how the latest mass shooter was "on the FBI's radar" just like all the other mass shooters and yet again they didn't do anything to prevent it and somehow that makes me a Trump supporter? 

Fuck Donald Trump. Somebody should have Lee Harvey Oswald'd his fat ass.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I post a meme about how the latest mass shooter was "on the FBI's radar" just like all the other mass shooters and yet again they didn't do anything to prevent it and somehow that makes me a Trump supporter?
> 
> Fuck Donald Trump. Somebody should have Lee Harvey Oswald'd his fat ass.


My bad 
Apologies


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My bad
> Apologies


It's cool. I was just more confused than anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5159129


That’s the best ole Rob has ever looked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5159048


Yep, a great reason for a domestic terrorist watch list, take the guns away from the bigots, domestic terrorists and crazies. Notice how bigotry, paranoia and other character flaws of those on the right are often associated with emotional and mental instability?

The more rightwing they are, the bigger suckers and useful idiots they are for a moron and POS like Trump. The more likely they are to be a domestic terrorist or civil warriors, with some mythical "greater cause", than American democracy or the US constitution.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That’s the best ole Rob has ever looked


dude. That’s his sister.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know you won't read this, but it basically explains how your friend robespierre was a fascist, authoritarian fuck with the power of life and death, and he used it.
> 
> https://www.lacan.com/zizrobes.htm


I'm not sure I've heard of him before?? Looks like a tough read. I shall get into it a little later on. The French revolutions are interesting. The Palace of Versailles is well worth a visit.

I'm a Social democrat. Im way to the left of the U.S Democrats who are fairly to the right by Australian politics. Remember our conservative party are Liberals.

"The Liberal Party of Australia is a centre-right political party in Australia, one of the two major parties in Australian politics, along with the centre-left Australian Labor Party."


"*“We aren’t the Moderate Party. We aren’t the Conservative Party. We are Liberals.* "








Liberal Party of Australia


Strong economy. Stronger future.




www.liberal.org.au


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nah, Steve would have stuffed his shorts


That's what it would look like if he did


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5159072


They'd take the tie and shoelaces away


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2022)

My band played at the Oregon State Penitentiary
We had to submit an inventory of every single piece of gear we brought in, right down to the number of guitar picks, then we walked through a metal detector and no one ever had us empty our pockets

We were smoking pot in the parking lot beforehand


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2022)

We had to sign a paper stating that we were aware that if we were taken hostage our lives would not be bargained for, but we were given orange mesh traffic safety vests so that in the event of a riot we would ideally not get shot

it was fun!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> dude. That’s his sister.


Are you sure it’s not his wife/daughter?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)

Taking back America 
Join the red hatters


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Are you sure it’s not his wife/daughter?


well if anyone is gonna marry a daughter …


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> well if anyone is gonna marry a daughter …


I did 
Just not mine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They'd take the tie and shoelaces away


i wouldn't...i'd give him a stool to stand on, too, and a printout on how to tie a hangman's knot


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 7, 2022)

Nuff said.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Nuff said.....


Looks a lot like the guy in Brighton with the sign wanting Americans to “shoot towel heads”
Karma someone stole his big screen tv


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544799092647219200


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544799092647219200


All this lacks is a send money for dear leader to recover sign


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)

i learn more about how Trump got elected everyday


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> View attachment 5160268


mar-a-LARDO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5160348
> i learn more about how Trump got elected everyday


that just goes to show you, you don't even have to make fun of the fucking morons, they do it to themselves...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that just goes to show you, you don't even have to make fun of the fucking morons, they do it to themselves...


He also drinks the parent's tears for their murdered children, killed by AR15s, while rubbing his 2nd amendment rights in their faces and giving guns to lunatics. To him they are "crises actors", like Alex Jones says, any lie will do when you don't give a fuck about anybody else. Wanna guess his take on covid and masks?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5160348
> i learn more about how Trump got elected everyday


How many liberals is this guy jacking off?


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How many liberals is this guy jacking off?


I think he actually sucks them off.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 9, 2022)

I dont want that orange fuck tainting hamburgers. 

I want to associate him with Arby's and their shitty roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> View attachment 5160779


I WILL THANK YOU NOT TO IMPUGN THE DIGNITY AND REPUTATION OF J. WELLINGTON WIMPY, GOOD SIR.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5160838


that's just fucking insulting and ignorant. she has two kids that are better adjusted and healthier than any you have or might produce in the future, she has a law degree, and she could kick your ass in a debate or a fight, and that speaks to how big a pussy YOU are, not how big a dick you fantasize about her having...


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2022)

At least some people appreciate your vote for Joe.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2022)

warble said:


> View attachment 5160851


i don't quite get where you're going with that? AOC made some comments about Puerto Rico being a defacto colony? is that where you're going? or are you just making an incorrect statement about history? because hernando cortez was most definitely a colonizer...?
do you even understand what you were trying to say yourself? or did you just find some meme and decide to use it as it seemed insulting?....it's so hard to understand a challenged mind


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 9, 2022)

There are MAGAts are in the house.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5160777


I count


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I count


 No argument here , boss


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I count


Resistance is futile, the Borg discovered a clever way of assimilating human males...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5161043


I’m not proud of the like but
Every time I see it I can’t help but thinking Stepford wife


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m not proud of the like but
> Every time I see it I can’t help but thinking Stepford wife


can you imagine growing up with trump as a dad? trying to reconcile how he acts with how dads on tv act? with how other kid's dads acted? she has to know that he is a fucking filthy dirty criminal fuck...and how old was she when she noticed that he was inappropriately affectionate? was she so starved for healthy love that she took what she could get from him? 
i did feel sorry for her until it came out she was participating in at least some of his scams...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5161074



they call me a fat orange moron...and a thief, a liar, the worst president in history or the future...and i want to fuck my own daughter so bad i lose my train of thought when i look at her, but it isn't hard to lose a train that is just a caboose...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2022)

warble said:


> At least some people appreciate your vote for Joe.View attachment 5160850





Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5161074


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5161182
> they call me a fat orange moron...and a thief, a liar, the worst president in history or the future...and i want to fuck my own daughter so bad i lose my train of thought when i look at her, but it isn't hard to lose a train that is just a caboose...


You seem obsessed with Trump. He's not President anymore and hasn't been for years. Time to get a life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> You seem obsessed with Trump. He's not President anymore and hasn't been for years. Time to get a life.


 Says the guy Biden bashing every day? Time for you to get a life...
Biden is better than trump, or ANY republican, in every way.
I'm not really a fan of Biden, but when you put up a mediocre choice against obscenely bad choices, they look a lot better.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> You seem obsessed with Trump. He's not President anymore and hasn't been for years. Time to get a life.


He is still campaigning and spreading lies 
Sounds like a typical Republican that Americans need protection from


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> You seem obsessed with Trump. He's not President anymore and hasn't been for years. Time to get a life.


The only people obsessed with trump are you and the rest of your fellow brainwashed magats who suck him off.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> says the guy Biden bashing every day? time for you to get a life...
> Biden is better than trump, or ANY republican in every way.
> and i'm not really a fan of Biden, but when you put up a mediocre choice against obscenely bad choices, they look a lot better.


Biden is not better than anyone. I'm not a Trump boy, but I would take him over this current embarrassment any day. You want the brain dead in office like Hillary and Biden, then that's your issue. Who needs qualifications as long as they're libs, right? Anyone with eyes to see can see this turd needs to go. You speak of mediocrity, but this president doesn't know where he's at half the time. He should have been gone after pulling out of Afghanistan the way he did. I will bash Biden any chance I get. Fuck him.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 10, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> The only people obsessed with trump are you and the rest of your fellow brainwashed magats who suck him off.


It's you libtards posting memes about him, not me.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> It's you libtards posting memes about him, not me.


This is a meme thread genius. LMFAO.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 10, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> This is a meme thread genius. LMFAO.


Yes and you can post about anything political, genius. The fact you dwell and obsess about Trump is very telling of where your mind is. Who cares about Trump. He won't win again. It's ok to move on...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2022)

I think a good time to quit complaining about Trump's term as POTUS is right about the time that his craptastic decisions stop impacting our lives.


According to the radicalized activist judges Trump and the Republicans appointed:





Chubbycherub said:


> Biden is not better than anyone. I'm not a Trump boy, but I would take him over this current embarrassment any day. You want the brain dead in office like Hillary and Biden, then that's your issue. Who needs qualifications as long as they're libs, right? Anyone with eyes to see can see this turd needs to go. You speak of mediocrity, but this president doesn't know where he's at half the time. He should have been gone after pulling out of Afghanistan the way he did. I will bash Biden any chance I get. Fuck him.


lmao, you mean the one that Trump and Pompeo negotiated with the Taliban? You are a cuck for swallowing and then regurgitating the right wing propaganda.




Chubbycherub said:


> Yes and you can post about anything political, genius. The fact you dwell and obsess about Trump is very telling of where your mind is. Who cares about Trump. He won't win again. It's ok to move on...


Let me guess you want someone like DeSantis right?


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> He won't win again. It's ok to move on...


Tell that to your brother magats.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> Biden is not better than anyone. I'm not a Trump boy, but I would take him over this current embarrassment any day. You want the brain dead in office like Hillary and Biden, then that's your issue. Who needs qualifications as long as they're libs, right? Anyone with eyes to see can see this turd needs to go. You speak of mediocrity, but this president doesn't know where he's at half the time. He should have been gone after pulling out of Afghanistan the way he did. I will bash Biden any chance I get. Fuck him.


I don't give a fuck about liberals or conservatives, i give a fuck about the evidence i can see with my own eyes. republicans are obstructionist peices of shit who will scuttle legislation that is good for the entire country, to keep Biden's poll numbers down.
You want to talk about qualifications for office? The last republican president was a fucking moron who wasn't Qualified to wipe his own ass....
Biden was a Senator for 36 years, Vice President of the country for 8 years, and has a law degree from Syracuse university...
He also supported a lot of shit i'm not happy about over his career, and only recently seems to have had a change of heart about some of it, but better late than never.
The entire thing is a matter of contrast...Biden has his problems, and while senility isn't one of them, even if it was, he would still be a better choice than any of the fascist authoritarians the republicans are trying to run. There are way better choices than Biden, but right now, not a single one of them is a republican.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> You seem obsessed with Trump. He's not President anymore and hasn't been for years. Time to get a life.


You are right. It's Republicans that I hate. Trump is their leader, so,


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I don't give a fuck about liberals or conservatives,


Well at least we can agree on that. Biden being a career politician isn't a strong point for me. Your opinion of Trump also isn't a strong point for me. You don't like him, big deal. I could care less. Again, I'm not a Trump fan boy. I posted memes about Biden and here I'm talking about Trump again because you people are obsessed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> Well at least we can agree on that. Biden being a career politician isn't a strong point for me. Your opinion of Trump also isn't a strong point for me. You don't like him, big deal. I could care less. Again, I'm not a Trump fan boy. I posted memes about Biden and here I'm talking about Trump again because you people are obsessed.


yeah,

I'm pretty much against political leaders who conspire and and then attempt to overturn a perfectly run election and to establish a fascist authoritarian dictatorship. Some people want that. A lot do. But they are still the minority. I prefer majority rule.

I don't know why you are obsessed with us. We are pretty boring, actually.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> Well at least we can agree on that. Biden being a career politician isn't a strong point for me. Your opinion of Trump also isn't a strong point for me. You don't like him, big deal. I could care less. Again, I'm not a Trump fan boy. I posted memes about Biden and here I'm talking about Trump again because you people are obsessed.


When my wife starts whining about what’s on I encourage her to turn the channel
You should give it a try
I’m sure finding a site that supports your disdain for President Biden is easy
All my favorite outdoor sites are dominated by loud Trumpets 
You know what I do?
I stay off those sites


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> This is a meme thread genius. LMFAO.


Genius with a J


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2022)

Odd. When I look up libtard in the dictionary, it just says “see: Repuglican”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)

I’m


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RBGene (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RBGene (Jul 11, 2022)

" The Labels with which we identify ourselves and others, only keep us divided and fighting each other,
instead of Fighting Back" If hate and anger burn inside of you then you have lost control of your own life.
It's sad to see it turn people ugly who you thought were good. Peace.


----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

RBGene said:


> " The Labels with which we identify ourselves and others, only keep us divided and fighting each other,
> instead of Fighting Back" If hate and anger burn inside of you then you have lost control of your own life.
> It's sad to see it turn people ugly who you thought were good. Peace.
> View attachment 5161739


what if the hate and anger that burn inside of me are hate for evil, and anger about the harm evil people do to good people? if you don't feel that, then you're already dead inside. i'm willing to occasionally be ugly to stop evil. if you're not, then you're a parasite, letting other people do the distasteful but necessary tasks that make everyone's lives livable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5161741


you can blame Biden all you want, but Trump cut the fucking foul deal before he left office, and Biden had no real choice but to comply with it or face a full out attack on any American citizens left in the country after the date trump "negotiated"....
it's interesting that Carrol O'connor, the actor that played Archie Bunker despised the character, saying he was everything that was wrong with America...fitting you chose him as your spokesperson for this message...


----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 11, 2022)

MAGAt in the house.


----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> MAGAt in the house.


already ignored...i just have no patience for ignorant assholes. 
it sure is going to be sweet when we gain the couple of seats we need to steamroller all the republicans...bet they'll all cry like babies about it, too. they already cry like the russians if you attack them back...


----------



## HGCC (Jul 11, 2022)

Donald Trump is on record as not even knowing how to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Donald Trump is on record as not even knowing how to ride a bicycle.


Yeah but he still dances like the pied piper


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5161741


Nothing says “I’m current” like posting an Archie Bunker meme.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

i know how she feels...


----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5161806


Google is your friend.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=refinery+shortage
Saudi Arabia owns 2 of our nations largest refineries. Thanks Exxon!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## stipernut (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## stipernut (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## stipernut (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## stipernut (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5162108


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5162299


I was offended on behalf of crime for how bad these people were at it. It was the equivalent of dropping your wallet during a burglary or sending off your DNA to Ancestry.com and getting busted on a cold case from the 70s.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I was offended on behalf of crime for how bad these people were at it. It was the equivalent of dropping your wallet during a burglary or sending off your DNA to Ancestry.com and getting busted on a cold case from the 70s.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5162519


i have never quite understood that distinction, myself.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

Here is a selfie Melania uploaded


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Dunno who the guy in the meme was, but Plato was ugly, illiterate and did not believe in literacy or democracy. Also books came much later than his time, it was scrolls back then. He was right about politics though, if you ain't driving the truck or paying attention, you are road kill waiting to happen. Been ruled by evil people enough yet?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 13, 2022)

I had a Plato Fun Factory


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a Plato Fun Factory


Me too!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a Plato Fun Factory


oh yeah??
I had the Rock’em Socrates Robots!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 13, 2022)

When I was a kid I participated in Mattel's "toy testing" program- they put you in a room with a one-way mirror and watched you play with a new toy that wasn't on the market yet. The toy I tested was "Sizzlers"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 13, 2022)

My friend had a modified Mattel Vac-U-Form machine that we used to make lexan HO slotcar bodies


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> oh yeah??
> I had the Rock’em Socrates Robots!


Lincoln Logs
Chopped by Ole Abe


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lincoln Logs
> Chopped by Ole Abe


I had Lincoln Logs in the late 50's.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I had Lincoln Logs in the late 50's.


Pre-tinker toys


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pre-tinker toys


I’m surprised Ron Jeremy’s name wasn’t used to sell Erector Sets.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5163220


reality and facts don't matter to magats...they've been taught that facts aren't immutable, and that if you say something enough times, it becomes true...at least in the minds of the idiots that follow them.
they control their reality selectively...to the rest of the world, boebert was a white trash whore who fucked ted cruz for a weekend and then received his endorsement to run as a senator for the most fucked up, dysfunctional party that has ever existed in this country...
but to the republicans...sorry, i guess she's still white trash that fucked ted cruz for his endorsement, even to them...some things are too fucking disgusting to ignore...


----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m surprised Ron Jeremy’s name wasn’t used to sell Erector Sets.


I was in a school play once, catholic school, we were allowed to pick stage names that showed up in the flyer. There were some loud laughs from the audience, did not get in trouble. 

Dammit Ron, why did you have to tarnish your legacy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pre-tinker toys


this might win a bar bet some day:
invented by the son of frank lloyd wright


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)

Hey I found Hunters Laptop


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5163368


Where's Joe Rogan?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where's Joe Rogan?


getting a 55 gallon drum of astro-glide?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5163368


"Do you suffer from vaginal dryness" actually sounds sexy in French


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 14, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I had Lincoln Logs in the late 50's.


I think I got those in ~1960


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "Do you suffer from vaginal dryness" actually sounds sexy in French


"ton vagin sent la vieille sardine et le bleu fromage"...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "ton vagin sent la vieille sardine et le bleu fromage"...


Um

ewww?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5164578


what time would that be? you've posted Washington there...are you referring to the upcoming elections? or perhaps some imagined upcoming war for liberation, against...what? he seems to have a big smile, maybe you mean you're contemplating a visit to the local brothel, a pastime George is reputed to have indulged in...?
you seem to like making open ended allusions, with no explanation of what you mean by them...i apparently do not share hardly any of your frame of references, so i have to guess, sometimes blindly, at what you are trying to imply.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what time would that be? you've posted Washington there...are you referring to the upcoming elections? or perhaps some imagined upcoming war for liberation, against...what? he seems to have a big smile, maybe you mean you're contemplating a visit to the local brothel, a pastime George is reputed to have indulged in...?
> you seem to like making open ended allusions, with no explanation of what you mean by them...i apparently do not share hardly any of your frame of references, so i have to guess, sometimes blindly, at what you are trying to imply.


He's a civil warrior, this one knows Trump was full of shit and doesn't give a fuck, he has a "greater cause" and Donald was the instrument, the great white hope and chief of the tribe.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a civil warrior, this one knows Trump was full of shit and doesn't give a fuck, he has a "greater cause" and Donald was the instrument, the great white hope and chief of the tribe.


i just ignored him, the pay off from his shit is never worth the effort...if i'm going to feed a troll, they should at least repay me with some entertainment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5164605


Plural


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

thanks Georgia


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Plural
> View attachment 5164750


she must wear that vest when she's looking to cheat on her husband...again, and again...and again...

https://okmagazine.com/p/marjorie-taylor-greene-openly-cheated-husband-with-men/

https://jezebel.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-conspiracy-theorist-and-christi-1845323264


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she must wear that vest when she's looking to cheat on her husband...again, and again...and again...
> 
> https://okmagazine.com/p/marjorie-taylor-greene-openly-cheated-husband-with-men/
> 
> https://jezebel.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-conspiracy-theorist-and-christi-1845323264


She?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> She?


the plural here was Cox


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2022)

This explains a lot about politics...


----------



## HGCC (Jul 17, 2022)

That guy is my mental picture of several posters.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 17, 2022)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5164914View attachment 5164915
> That guy is my mental picture of several posters.



Maybe Congress has figured out it isn't such a good idea to let SS employees become a part of WH administration and that the SS needs reform and more direct oversight procedures. At the least the part of Congress that is still in favor of democracy anyway.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165010


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> This explains a lot about politics...


Good watch! I ordered the book...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5165011


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bagittagit (Jul 17, 2022)

AlphaPhase said:


> I don't like Trump, but let's avoid his modest bankruptcies to keep the integrity of the thread. Just a preliminary Trump company post here.I know people always throw out those 4 bankruptcies that anyone would do if in the same shoes
> View attachment 3724042


Looks like a bunch of fronts to launder Russian money.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2022)

I wish someone would learn how to crop photos!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wish someone would learn how to crop photos!


I wish the same


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Lovely flags  
Cropped @Chunky Stool


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lovely flags
> Cropped @Chunky Stool
> View attachment 5165304


Nothing says racist like a confederate flag.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nothing says racist like a confederate flag.


They want to secede but put up flag representing the USA


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5164754
> thanks Georgia


the real trick is figuring out which one of them is the stupidest


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the real trick is figuring out which one of them is the stupidest


I think a simple participation award would be best


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5164922


the fact that clarence thomas married this fucking crazy ass weirdo should be enough to get him kicked off the bench...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5165020


we need the "vomit" emoji in the reaction selection


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the fact that clarence thomas married this fucking crazy ass weirdo should be enough to get him kicked off the bench...


That is probably because her best friend Sydney Powell rejected his advances


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lovely flags
> Cropped @Chunky Stool
> View attachment 5165304


where are russian rockets when you actually need them?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165407


Bell's palsy caused by a viral infection, it's common in older people and in some younger ones. 
It has nothing to do with covid vaccines and you are part of a death cult, driven by paranoia, stupidity and disinformation.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165407


LEAN is a helluva drug
No anti-virus about it


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bell's palsy caused by a viral infection, it's common in older people and in some younger ones.
> It has nothing to do with covid vaccines and you are part of a death cult, driven by paranoia, stupidity and disinformation.


Say thanks to Trudeau for us for recently shipping hardware for Nord Stream 2.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Say thanks to Trudeau for us for recently shipping hardware for Nord Stream 2.


Politics, they won't be pumping much gas with it any way. Trump said invading Ukraine was a brilliant move on Putin's part as the tanks rolled across the border. If the big guberment can tell a woman what to do with her body, it can inject shit into yours too, you best remember that when you go to the polls and fuck yourself in November.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Say thanks to Trudeau for us for recently shipping hardware for Nord Stream 2.


why don't you just fucking give up? no one here is buying your fucking trollery.
you're kind of pathetic, like watching a kid play a video game they really suck at, so they just constantly spam all the buttons, hoping at least one attack will get through...but it won't.
the field you play on has a trench down the middle all the way from one end to the other, to facilitate moving the goal posts.
any quote you use, is out of context...i've looked at several, you never use anything that doesn't jibe with your fucked up troll narrative.
you're a bargain store faux corespondent...but, they're all bargain store corespondents at faux "news", so you fit right in...as a matter of fact, i think i'm going to refer to you as fucker carlson jr. from now on...that ok with you, fucker jr. ?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Politics, they won't be pumping much gas with it any way. Trump said invading Ukraine was a brilliant move on Putin's part as the tanks rolled across the border. If the big guberment can tell a woman what to do with her body, it can inject shit into yours too, you best remember that when you go to the polls and fuck yourself in November.


Define "woman".


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why don't you just fucking give up? no one here is buying your fucking trollery.
> you're kind of pathetic, like watching a kid play a video game they really suck at, so they just constantly spam all the buttons, hoping at least one attack will get through...but it won't.
> the field you play on has a trench down the middle all the way from one end to the other, to facilitate moving the goal posts.
> any quote you use, is out of context...i've looked at several, you never use anything that doesn't jibe with your fucked up troll narrative.
> you're a bargain store faux corespondent...but, they're all bargain store corespondents at faux "news", so you fit right in...as a matter of fact, i think i'm going to refer to you as fucker carlson jr. from now on...that ok with you, fucker jr. ?


Tbh, I don't think people should refer to him as anything. Everyone keeps biting the hook.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Define "woman".


How about pregnant person? 
Shit you would end up having to go out of state to get fixed, if they have their way, but being an INCEL I can see why you wouldn't need to go for a "secret operation" out of state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Tbh, I don't think people should refer to him as anything. Everyone keeps biting the hook.


I shit on him strictly for amusement.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Define "woman".


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Tbh, I don't think people should refer to him as anything. Everyone keeps biting the hook.


Yeah he is like Rob 
Just a cockroach till you crush it then it’s a skid mark


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about pregnant person?
> Shit you would end up having to go out of state to get fixed, if they have their way, but being an INCEL I can see why you wouldn't need to go for a "secret operation" out of state.


Please clarify. This says only women can be pregnant. Is that your opinion?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165440


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5165442


i would like to present a new look for trump to try...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Please clarify. This says only women can be pregnant. Is that your opinion?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165452


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Super spreader
I mean patriot assisting in Americans achieve herd immunity


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Super spreader
> I mean patriot assisting in Americans achieve herd immunity
> View attachment 5165576


we REALLY NEED a flipping the bird emoji on the "like" menu

they need to add uneducated, uninformed, and unconcerned about others to that piece of shit's shirt


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165586


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)

I


Herb & Suds said:


> Super spreader
> I mean patriot assisting in Americans achieve herd immunity
> View attachment 5165576


Fuck you if you have your toes out in public. This wearing flip flops around town has to end. I want to challenge all of them to a race.

Not a meme, but I laughed a bunch, friggin reddit led me down a terrible rap music video channel.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I
> 
> 
> Fuck you if you have your toes out in public. This wearing flip flops around town has to end. I want to challenge all of them to a race.
> ...


They should dance to this at tRUMPS next rally


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5165606


Yep, and the side chick gets child support for 18 yrs.
Oops


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5166234


yeah, he should be carrying a body bag full of Kashogi's remains..."i think you forgot these."


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, he should be carrying a body bag full of Kashogi's remains..."i think you forgot these."


He should!
If they can ram planes into your trade centre and stuff a murdered Journalist isn't going to make America do much to the Saudi's. It's not like America likes or values journalists.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5166231


Trust this lying propagandist? After he lied about someone who was murdered being his source to deflect from the fact that his website was posting stolen information given to him by the Russian military?





Well shit, I guess is just par for the course with the troll logic Luke posts. According to him Trump's doctors should be trusted too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Trust this lying propagandist? After he lied about someone who was murdered being his source to deflect from the fact that his website was posting stolen information given to him by the Russian military?
> View attachment 5166494
> 
> View attachment 5166495
> ...


Irrelevant- nothing he is charged with- funny that.
O yes, your slightly more Conservative party and trump is someone id vote for. You right wing nuts are krazy. How will you take people's fishing rods and will you tax rainwater or just make it illegal to harvest? Taking everyones guns is a stupid move,

Its your country mate. you can lose more Freedom if you want,
But you really should just slap yourself until you see sense. There's a reason the world, a Prev President (who cracked down on media freedom) and its DOJ and the World Press sees things very differently from people like you. You settle for avg and thus drink the kool aid. Trumps good at it and Americans love him.




^ you like the shirt?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its your country mate. you can lose more Freedom if you want,
> But you really should juts slap yourself until you see sense. There's a reason the world, A Prev President and its DOJ and the Press sees things very differently from people like you. You settle for avg and thus drink the kool aid. Trumps good at it and Americans love him.


Losing the freedom of having a propagandist working for the Russian military attacking our citizens with his weaponized lies?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

Grooming


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Grooming
> View attachment 5166508


Trump hasn't got Assange yet.
Times running out though.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2022)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-biden-really-that-bad.1063879/post-17013940


----------



## bk78 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166573


Indeed. That is animal cruelty. Even photoshopped dogs deserve at least a love gif.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166910


Im waiting for the first fake pic of Hunter with an AR


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166920


That is wrong, it is missing 'Mexicans'.

Edit, nm, 'Caravans' was top of the list.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)

Never missed an opportunity $$$


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)

This is a big day with hearings in prime time
My reaction isn’t the same as his


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)

Trumps only defense


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549833967125217280


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 21, 2022)

I like this a bunch, I believe in being very direct and plain spoken.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5167866


"Sorry, "R" has already been called..." -Pat Sajak


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "Sorry, "R" has already been called..." -Pat Sajak


Yep. Lose a turn...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep. Lose a turn...


hmmm, L is gone as well. And he won his ejection.


----------



## carlsbarn (Jul 23, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/antiwork/comments/w5fwvt


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2022)

BREAKING! 

Josh Hawley has agreed to represent Russia in the next Olympics and will be running in the men’s 3,000 meter steeplechase.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2022)

Fox and friends?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5168488


Everyone knows that the only thing Canadians do with water is cut holes into it and check for fish.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5168488


I think this should be updated with Shrooms.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)

Now that Bannon has been convicted, why are they waiting until October 21 to sentence him? 
Is he free to do whatever the fuck he wants until then?

That's not how it works for most people...


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that Bannon has been convicted, why are they waiting until October 21 to sentence him?
> Is he free to do whatever the fuck he wants until then?
> 
> That's not how it works for most people...


To parade his ugly arse around a week before 21 republican senators are up for re-election, just a guess.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5165605


Says the pube-bearded INCEL.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5168597


i'm not sure what i think about Roger Waters...i'm not a fan of how the Israeli's have treated the Palestinians, but Waters seems to cross the line into antisemitism from time to time...and there's too much going on to really devote any time into making a fair judgement


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Everyone knows that the only thing Canadians do with water is cut holes into it and check for fish.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 24, 2022)

Love Stamkos.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5168790


Hopefully he will fuck the GOP on his way down in 2024, Trump is not a candidate for any elected office until he wins his party's primary. If someone was to suggest that to Trump, he would try to move the republican 2024 primary ahead 2 whole years! Seriously, if they time it right in Georgia Donald might bring them all down when they throw him under the bus at trial or he expects them to. I wouldn't expect federal indictments for Trump himself until after the election and after the trial in Georgia and that will be on TV. I would expect some of those close to him to be indicted before the election.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hopefully he will fuck the GOP on his way down in 2024, Trump is not a candidate for any elected office until he wins his party's primary. If someone was to suggest that to Trump, he would try to move the republican 2024 primary ahead 2 whole years! Seriously, if they time it right in Georgia Donald might bring them all down when they throw him under the bus at trial or he expects them to. I wouldn't expect federal indictments for Trump himself until after the election and after the trial in Georgia and that will be on TV. I would expect some of those close to him to be indicted before the election.


I’m not religious but let us pray


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5168820


Loving the cropped memes!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Loving the cropped memes!


Old people are fun to watch


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure what i think about Roger Waters...i'm not a fan of how the Israeli's have treated the Palestinians, but Waters seems to cross the line into antisemitism from time to time...and there's too much going on to really devote any time into making a fair judgement


He has previously described himself as a 'radical atheist'
It is a problem that as soon as anyone criticizes Israel politics it becomes anti semitism. It's like when someone criticizes Biden they are a Russian Troll. Criticize trump and your a Lefty Commie. But there is no denying that Israel has been slowly but surely taking more and more Palestinian land. It is an invasion and they do get treated as 3rd class citizens. Without Russian and American help this tragedy would of never eventuated.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure what i think about Roger Waters...i'm not a fan of how the Israeli's have treated the Palestinians, but Waters seems to cross the line into antisemitism from time to time...and there's too much going on to really devote any time into making a fair judgement


Roger Waters can't sing. 
Never could...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5169339


any church service performed outside of a church is entertainment and should be taxed at the same rate concerts and events are taxed at. any service that is recorded and televised, outside of local public access channels, is entertainment, and should be taxed at the appropriate rates.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5169331


it’s Vladolf!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5169508View attachment 5169509View attachment 5169510


who’s laughing guy?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> who’s laughing guy?


Kid Rock 
Ted Nugent is his muse


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Kid Rock
> Ted Nugent is his muse


the voice of redneck magats all over America...in other words, a stupid fuck who got lucky


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the voice of redneck magats all over America...in other words, a stupid fuck who got lucky


He was born lucky. Google his childhood home


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

srh88 said:


> He was born lucky. Google his childhood home


5 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms...but, yo, homeboys still a real G...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5169570View attachment 5169573View attachment 5169574View attachment 5169575


oo! Ooo!!







On the last one “a bris”. Baptism works too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the voice of redneck magats all over America...in other words, a stupid fuck who got lucky


You forgot to mention talentless.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5170596


that really brought me back to 1972...i can just hear Marlin Perkins.."Alright Jim, he seems pretty subdued, lets stick one more dart in him then you can go put a tracking device up his ass."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that really brought me back to 1972...i can just hear Marlin Perkins.."Alright Jim, he seems pretty subdued, lets stick one more dart in him then you can go put a tracking device up his ass."


“I’ll hold the bag while Jim wrestles with the deadly cobra”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that really brought me back to 1972...i can just hear Marlin Perkins.."Alright Jim, he seems pretty subdued, lets stick one more dart in him then you can go put a tracking device up his ass."


My sides are aching


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that really brought me back to 1972...i can just hear Marlin Perkins.."Alright Jim, he seems pretty subdued, lets stick one more dart in him then you can go put a tracking device up his ass."


… while I pitch Mutual of Omaha to the audience burping Sunday dinner


dang, the jingle, the jingle


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Women do have a choice when they vote 
American Democracy or this


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5170813


Chick-Hawl-A


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Women do have a choice when they vote
> American Democracy or this
> View attachment 5170844


Crock’o’Bible Dundee!


----------



## aneria (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

aneria said:


> View attachment 5171783


they seem to have a point to me...they aren't in government service, they're athletes at a sporting event. they both said if they were playing in the Olympics, that that would be different, that they would be playing for their country at that point.
it's a protest they can make about how the country is going...it hardly seems as radical as a bunch of assholes attacking capital police officers and trying to overthrow the legitimate election...especially considering that those assholes had been incited by our own president at the time. that certainly seems worthy of some kind of protest to me
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/wnba-players-call-league-stop-playing-national-anthem-before-games


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

aneria said:


> View attachment 5171783


Not waving the flag or playing the anthem does not mean you are not a patriot, but voting for Trump or republicans means you're a traitor, or support treason and worse. No patriot could vote for Trump or any republican, but a patriot can take a knee.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2022)

aneria said:


> View attachment 5171783


I’m confused 
Help me out in your best merican?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> “I’ll hold the bag while Jim wrestles with the deadly cobra”



Jim was okay but Stan chased down critters barefoot


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Jim was okay but Stan chased down critters barefoot


I forgot about him. He does look up to the job.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I forgot about him. He does look up to the job.


what putin sees when he looks in the mirror ↑ what the rest of us see when we look at him ↓


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5171918


Bukowski fighting the bartender in Barfly reminds me of robroy and his battle with the 711 clerk making him wear shoes.


----------



## aneria (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m confused
> merican?


???? I'm confused, do you mean American? Here in America we capitalize the A.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> ???? I'm confused, do you mean American? Here in America we capitalize the A.


some of us do...but some of us are republicans and they may capitalize it when they print it, it doesn't exist when they say it "MURICA"...usually followed by a "FUCK YEAH"...which is usually followed by something else stupid and offensive to anyone who isn't a moron, like "let's go brandon"...one of the stupidest insults ever thought of...or perhaps they'll put a sticker on a gas pump, with a picture of Biden pointing at the price of gas, and saying "i did that"...which is a meme for dumbasses ...Biden has no control of the price of gas, but people don't even know who runs the gas companies...so they can't make up clever little stickers of Mortimer J Buckley, Larry Fink, or all the investors in the State Street Corporation....who are the ones "doing that".... Buckley, Fink, and the majority of State Street investors are republicans, by the way...


----------



## aneria (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some of us do...but some of us are republicans and they may capitalize it when they print it, it doesn't exist when they say it "MURICA"...usually followed by a "FUCK YEAH"...which is usually followed by something else stupid and offensive to anyone who isn't a moron, like "let's go brandon"...one of the stupidest insults ever thought of...or perhaps they'll put a sticker on a gas pump, with a picture of Biden pointing at the price of gas, and saying "i did that"...which is a meme for dumbasses ...Biden has no control of the price of gas, but people don't even know who runs the gas companies...so they can't make up clever little stickers of Mortimer J Buckley, Larry Fink, or all the investors in the State Street Corporation....who are the ones "doing that".... Buckley, Fink, and the majority of State Street investors are republicans, by the way...


What ever you are smoking, it must be full of paranoia, you may want to take a little less the next time.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some of us do...but some of us are republicans and they may capitalize it when they print it, it doesn't exist when they say it "MURICA"...usually followed by a "FUCK YEAH"...which is usually followed by something else stupid and offensive to anyone who isn't a moron, like "let's go brandon"...one of the stupidest insults ever thought of...or perhaps they'll put a sticker on a gas pump, with a picture of Biden pointing at the price of gas, and saying "i did that"...which is a meme for dumbasses ...Biden has no control of the price of gas, but people don't even know who runs the gas companies...so they can't make up clever little stickers of Mortimer J Buckley, Larry Fink, or all the investors in the State Street Corporation....who are the ones "doing that".... Buckley, Fink, and the majority of State Street investors are republicans, by the way...


Started my career at SS, they fucking sucked. In an industry full of terrible people, they really took the cake.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> What ever you are smoking, it must be full of paranoia, you may want to take a little less the next time.


nah, i just got your number...you're a quiet troll, sit back and make the occasional inflammatory comment, just keep shit stirred up enough to never actually settle...so i make it a point to call out bullshit, even occasional bullshit... welcome home, old sock


----------



## aneria (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, i just got your number...you're a quiet troll, sit back and make the occasional inflammatory comment, just keep shit stirred up enough to never actually settle...so i make it a point to call out bullshit, even occasional bullshit... welcome home, old sock


Go to Google and type in "paranoia hotline - mental health".. and its free.


----------



## aneria (Jul 30, 2022)

@Roger A. Shrubber , for whatever reason you jumped my case when I posted a meme about someone that recently disrespecting the American flag. Now that same person wants America to bail her out of trouble. She want to Russia on her own free will, that alone should say something about her character.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber , for whatever reason you jumped my case when I posted a meme about someone that recently disrespecting the American flag. Now that same person wants America to bail her out of trouble. She want to Russia on her own free will, that alone should say something about her character.


She went to russia to work...That should say something about her character? That she wants to work?
There's the difference in how we see things...You say she disrespected the flag...I say she didn't.
Why do we play the national anthem at the start of sporting events? Athletes don't work for the government. They aren't in the armed forces, the owners weren't subsidized by the government, the teams aren't nationalized...
She was making a legal protest about how some people in the government are behaving...That isn't disrespect, if anything, it's more respectful than the assholes she is protesting are acting, to the country as a whole and the constitution in particular.
If she condones their actions, she wouldn't be any better than they were, liars and thieves, trying to suborn democracy and steal the freedom of the American people so they can install their fascist oppressive regime.
As to her wanting to be bailed out, she deserves it. She committed a minor crime, that I'm pretty sure gets broken in russia on a daily basis, and any citizen they catch there is given a slap on the wrist. They're persecuting her because she is an American, to make a statement that they fucking hate America, and are pissed that we're opposing their murderous war of theft against the Ukrainians...So yeah, she deserves to be bailed out, and she deserves more respect from you than you'll ever give her, she has the courage to stand up for what she thinks is right


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> Go to Google and type in "paranoia hotline - mental health".. and its free.


number one, being paranoid doesn't mean that there aren't people out to fuck you over.
number two, not trusting your motives doesn't make me paranoid, it makes me suspicious. 
number three, you've been a member for a month, made 11 post, 6 of them in newbie central, then straight into the politics forum?
that pretty much marks you as a troll, most likely a sockpuppet, either for a member under a ban, or a member who doesn't want to "sully" their real account trolling...
so expect more...


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> View attachment 5171783


another non-sequitur from the irrational right.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

the Republican agenda


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## aneria (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> She went to russia to work...That should say something about her character? That she wants to work?
> There's the difference in how we see things...You say she disrespected the flag...I say she didn't.
> Why do we play the national anthem at the start of sporting events? Athletes don't work for the government. They aren't in the armed forces, the owners weren't subsidized by the government, the teams aren't nationalized...
> She was making a legal protest about how some people in the government are behaving...That isn't disrespect, if anything, it's more respectful than the assholes she is protesting are acting, to the country as a whole and the constitution in particular.
> ...


Good point and yes I am a newbie and yes politics are interesting to me. Thank you so much for pointing out that those adjectives that describes me as bad, a troll and a bad sock.
Don't forget to take your meds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5172138View attachment 5172139


marjorie taliban greene? .........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5172144
> the Republican agenda


actually, they don't have any laws about abortions, they leave it to the doctor and the patients discretion...so the fucking Taliban is MORE liberal the the republican party


----------



## aneria (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> another non-sequitur from the irrational right.


I’ve been called worse, surly you can do better than that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> Good point and yes I am a newbie and yes politics are interesting to me. Thank you so much for pointing out that those adjectives that describes me as bad, a troll and a bad sock.
> Don't forget to take your meds.


this is my "meds"...i get to come here and point out peoples lies and hypocrisy, the only thing better for you than that is dealing with those lies and that hypocrisy, which is coming in November


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> I’ve been called worse, surly you can do better than that.


Perhaps you can provide us with a better description. 

Too funny that you went after the accurate characterization and avoided the fact that your meme was a logic fail.

It was an appeal to emotion. The two have no connection. "_surly_ you can do better"

lulz


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5171969


what a waste of Buffalo hot sauce


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> Go to Google and type in "paranoia hotline - mental health".. and its free.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2022)

aneria said:


> I’ve been called worse, surly you can do better than that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Bukowski fighting the bartender in Barfly reminds me of robroy and his battle with the 711 clerk making him wear shoes.


I havent seen it.

You have to wear shoes to go into 7/11? id argue with the clerk to, is that an American thing?

Did you go elsewhere or did you win ur argument? @Rob Roy


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> I’ve been called worse, surly you can do better than that.


The members here do really suck at insults. I do agree with you there. Its kinda funny though. 
And if no one has welcomed you. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I havent seen it.
> 
> You have to wear shoes to go into 7/11? id argue with the clerk to, is that an American thing?
> 
> Did you go elsewhere or did you win ur argument? @Rob Roy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> And if no one has welcomed you. Welcome to RIU.


I’m surprised you two didn’t meet at troll camp.


----------



## aneria (Jul 31, 2022)

The difference between a leader and a dictator.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I havent seen it.
> 
> You have to wear shoes to go into 7/11? id argue with the clerk to, is that an American thing?
> 
> Did you go elsewhere or did you win ur argument? @Rob Roy


Shirts as well. We have very strict dress codes to protect the frozen beverage dispensers. They are pretty sensitive.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Shirts as well. We have very strict dress codes to protect the frozen beverage dispensers. They are pretty sensitive.


The rule is generally not enforced if women.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5172559


going by your username, should he have held out for Whoppers?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> going by your username, should he have held out for Whoppers?


My initials for my name?

Triggered?


Whats next a cat joke too?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## aneria (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The members here do really suck at insults. I do agree with you there. Its kinda funny though.
> And if no one has welcomed you. Welcome to RIU.


Thanks Luke for the welcome. 

I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.

While checking through the forum I came across the political section, I thought “neat “, I’ve been active in politics as a teen after joining the debate club in high school.

Anyway, this site’s political section leaves much to be desired, such as having a healthy conversation (even a debate) without being demeaned and slandered. 

That Roger Shrubber guy takes the cake when it comes to having the filthiest mind and speech in this forum (usually a person of this caliber is un-educated and lacks the skills of vocabulary), for some reason he attacked me with disgustingly vile and hate (maybe he doesn't like women), and there’s that canadian guy that follows the lead of others, he's obviously someone pet.

Thanks again Luke for the welcome; and for the others who are probably thinking "OK, if you don't like it here, then leave". Ha'Ha.

For the moderators and advertisers of this site; go to Trustpilot and see what kind of rating rollitup has, I did this morning, it rating is 1.7 star's out of 5, very low, wish I went there before joining. Now how do I un-join to get my name away from this place? Hopefully the mod's will eradicate it..


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> My initials for my name?
> 
> Triggered?
> 
> ...


pussy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


Just leave 
We don’t allow good bye threads 
See ya


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


Rollitup statistics speak for themselves. 

You are welcome to stay but leaving is fine too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


wow, coming from a trumptard asshole, i take that as a real compliment. Anything i do that makes you upset is a win for me...i oppose everything you seem to stand for, and i will continue to do so until you stand for something besides fascism, a view that seems pretty apparent considering your choice of memes to post...perhaps i have you wrong, and if it becomes apparent that i do, i will give you an apology, right here in public....but so far, i've only had to hand out one apology in six years...i kind of doubt that you'll trigger number two.
i can see how you would think everyone here follows everyone elses lead, you just got here, and we've been interacting for years...you're expecting a fresh forum because it's fresh to you...but it's not fresh to us, we've seen all the trolling, all the memes, all the warped statistics and manipulated videos already...until you do something to prove yourself different, the minute you start down that path, we're all going to start giving you the same shit we gave those that already showed it to us...disdain, contempt, and an absolute lack of pity...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


you need to up your game if you want to meet your own expectations.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5172568


accidental honesty


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


1) You cannot unjoin. (slow upwelling of maniacal laughter)

2) Your complaint about one member’s language intrigues me. Why value form above content?


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


LOLROFLMAO!!!!! 

said the sock to the foot


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> My initials for my name?
> 
> Triggered?
> 
> Whats next a cat joke too?


oh come on. You left that one wide open.


hmmm. I cannot recall even one cat joke. Some good ones about livestock, well maybe good,


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> LOLROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> said the sock to the foot


ya cannot deny the method has legs.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> said the sock to the foot



Freshly washed, or crusty cummy?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> oh come on. You left that one wide open.
> 
> 
> hmmm. I cannot recall even one cat joke. Some good ones about livestock, well maybe good,


Normally the Burger King jokes are followed by “ go pet your cat fuck boy”


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Normally the Burger King jokes are followed by “ go pet your cat fuck boy”


whoa. I was unaware. And here I thought the only fast food chain with that sort of potential was In-N-Out.

(edit) actually there one even better


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Freshly washed, or crusty cummy?


this one has been under the bed for a while


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> whoa. I was unaware. And here I thought the only fast food chain with that sort of potential was In-N-Out.


Never had in n out

It's not a option up here


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Never had in n out
> 
> It's not a option up here


They have a short (official; you can order other ways but ya gotta have the psssword) but really good menu. Nearest one is $10 of gas away, at 50 mpg


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They have a short (official; you can order other ways but ya gotta have the psssword) but really good menu. Nearest one is $10 of gas away, at 50 mpg


Animal style 
Better than five guys imo


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

Speaking of animal style
My pets are given better digs


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Animal style
> Better than five guys imo


I’ll have the Triple Entendre with Cheese

oh god, this has actual market potential. call the fries Feels. “would sir like to cop a fry?”

wheee goes yhe bobsled of immaturity


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5172653


That is one ugly woman.
Are we sure she's actually female?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> That is one ugly woman.
> Are we sure she's actually female?


I do not question her femininity. I’m quite satisfied attacking her cognitive inabilities.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> That is one ugly woman.
> Are we sure she's actually female?


Ugly yes
But not because she has male features 

but the company she keeps


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> LOLROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> said the sock to the foot


i just feel so honored, it really makes you feel good when someone recognizes your hard work...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## efi2 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The rule is generally not enforced if women.


Everybody loves a bikini.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Everybody loves a bikini.


That is one thing on which bogans and du’udes can agree. 

minor cavil


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5172914


it’s like the opening of Contact


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is one thing on which bogans and du’udes can agree.
> 
> minor cavil
> 
> View attachment 5172934


That may put me off my lunch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


We’re sure going to miss you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We’re sure going to miss you.


She/it for the pronoun impaired 
Had an agenda to badmouth the website from the beginning 
And then act like a victim


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

aneria said:


> Thanks Luke for the welcome.
> 
> I recently joined rollitup due to having a question about building a greenhouse. I started smoking herb a few years ago for medical relief from a back injury. This spring was the first crop I've put out.
> 
> ...


You are welcome.
Its a pot forum what do you expect? We are just stoners and like to get plastered. If you really want proper political discord with more than 20 people (mostly people with conservative views i'll add) then yes other more political orientated boards are better.
I smoke and drink so RIU suites me just fine.
Yes Rodger is a bit weird. Scared angry little shit. He probably has his own demons and just likes to vent.
Not everyone is happy with their lot in life so don't let them drag you down.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> She/it for the pronoun impaired
> Had an agenda to badmouth the website from the beginning
> And then act like a victim


I grew up close enough to the South that we did not say she/it when adults were present.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I grew up close enough to the South that we did not say she/it when adults were present.


Ya caught me 
It may have been deliberate


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ya caught me
> It may have been deliberate


I remember a scrap of satire I encountered long ago, the Dictionary of Political Correctness. 

Regarding the absence of a general pronoun, that august monograph suggested
s/h/it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


I just thought it was strange. I often go into servo's, supermarkets and fast food places in bare feet in summer. It's kinda normal isn't it? Its not like its a pub or restaurant.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I just thought it was strange. I often go into servo's, supermarkets and fast food places in bare feet in summer. It's kinda normal isn't it? Its not like its a pub or restaurant.


had to look up servo

California has several major cultures. The big division is between wealthy trendy coastal Cali and the other 80% of the state, which can handily be called Fornia.
I live in Fornia, which is red hat central. Go into fast food etc. here and Ive gotten dirty looks for my Reefs. 

As for the servo, unless you walked there …
in this state operating a motor vehicle barefoot is an infraction.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> had to look up servo
> 
> California has several major cultures. The big division is between wealthy trendy coastal Cali and the other 80% of the state, which can handily be called Fornia.
> I live in Fornia, which is red hat central. Go into fast food etc. here and Ive gotten dirty looks for my Reefs.
> ...


ahh so it's a political divide thing there but perhaps not illegal.

We can drive in bare feet. I prefer it as it gives great feel


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> ahh so it's a political divide thing there.
> 
> We can drive in bare feet. I prefer it as it gives great feel


It is cultural. Coast is avant and money. Central Valley is almost solid farming. Mountains, desert and points east are rural right wing, sprawling arid ranches and wilderness. 

As for the feet thing,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> had to look up servo


You will be talking Aussie like a sick cunt soon.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I just thought it was strange. I often go into servo's, supermarkets and fast food places in bare feet in summer. It's kinda normal isn't it? Its not like its a pub or restaurant.


Gross. 

They don’t have these in Stralia?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Gross.
> 
> They don’t have these in Stralia?
> 
> View attachment 5173114


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

Put your toes away jerks. Sandals are for sand only. And no, socks don't suddenly make it ok.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You will be talking Aussie like a sick cunt soon.


oi!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Put your toes away jerks. Sandals are for sand only. And no, socks don't suddenly make it ok.


its fucking 90+ degrees here every day, sandals are for every day that's 90+


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Put your toes away jerks. Sandals are for sand only. And no, socks don't suddenly make it ok.


you, sir, plainly never felt the forbidden thrill of sox in public.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you, sir, plainly never felt the forbidden thrill of sox in public.



know those aren't sandals, but that is commitment...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5173175
> know those aren't sandals, but that is commitment...


soxy beast!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173177


that would be a bad investment, it would take years just to recoup your $2.00.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be a bad investment, it would take years just to recoup your $2.00.


If you had the moral turpentine of a televangelist, you could monetize that hot chrome-flavored bitch to pump out millions.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173200


they keep showing us who they are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173223


dr ronny says that blob only weighs 225lbs? lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> dr ronny says that blob only weighs 225lbs? lol


on Mars


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

When you have to put your name on your hat so you remember it


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173123View attachment 5173124


They should make a balloon of his dead ex’s angry spirit and tether it above her back-forty gravesite.

And for the pictured aerostat, Battersea.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you had the moral turpentine of a televangelist, you could monetize that hot chrome-flavored bitch to pump out millions.


i'd rather drink turpentine...the day i recognize that i'm becoming like that will be the day i take a lot of sleeping pills and drink a bottle of everclear....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173223


damn he's getting fatter than he was...i'm rooting for a crippling stroke, but one that leaves him aware of everything he can no longer fuck up...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd rather drink turpentine...the day i recognize that i'm becoming like that will be the day i take a lot of sleeping pills and drink a bottle of everclear....


Indeed. It takes a special devil inside to televangelize.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They should make a balloon of his dead ex’s angry spirit and tether it above her back-forty gravesite.
> 
> And for the pictured aerostat, Battersea.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> When you have to put your name on your hat so you remember it
> View attachment 5173231


the crass ostentation...your family name on your hat, on your shirt, on the wall behind you...like anyone can forget that name...it's as infamous as Benedict Arnold, Julius Rosenberg, Aldrich Ames, Robert Hanssen, John Walker, Jr....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the crass ostentation...your family name on your hat, on your shirt, on the wall behind you...like anyone can forget that name...it's as infamous as Benedict Arnold, Julius Rosenberg, Aldrich Ames, Robert Hanssen, John Walker, Jr....


to be fair, that has been fashionable for decades. Top designer arms race.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173125View attachment 5173126


I do wonder how they got that top photo. Allegedly the Russian hooker charged five figures Американскйи for that fantasy gig.


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

I’m thinking she isn’t taking the Republicans advice to just lay back and enjoy it ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173405
> I’m thinking she isn’t taking the Republicans advice to just lay back and enjoy it ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Gross.
> 
> They don’t have these in Stralia?
> 
> View attachment 5173114


Sandals are a bit old manish aren't they? Good for going to the pub for lunch in though.
Not sure why he has them on when he is on a beach.

Thongs/flip-flops/jandals are always good. Truckies love em.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


>


Australian trailer park boys.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

Matt trying to grab one too


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173782View attachment 5173783


I wonder did covid kill those two morons with the stupid tee shirts? Did they get vaxxed? Maybe they should go to Russia and fight in Ukraine for Trump, I'm surprised, Trump isn't trying to drum up recruits to send to Vlad meat's machine. How about holding support Russia rallies and recruitment drives for the Russian army, they pay well and standards are low, they'd even take gravy seals.

So where are all those Trumpers who are in Putin's corner on this one, they talk, but let's see some rallies and recruitment drives for the home team! I mean Donald owes Vlad something for all the money and election help he poured on the him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5175057


gawd now I feel dumb! Shit like that was my specialty I thought. Sigh, reality


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5175767


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5175767


Oh a multiple choice test.

Answer: C) Taking away women's rights.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5176019


unfortunately, some who do know
want to end it with trite phrases concealing fascist social engineering to kill off the undesirables, like Florida Man’s “skin in the game”.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5176367


And according to tRUMP
Ronnie Jackson loved looking at his body


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

I’m starting to think it’s a cult


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m starting to think it’s a cult
> View attachment 5176457


if the guy was not in the pic, it suggests the ladies are a little … adventurous.


Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5176458


not one nice figured piece of wood; I like Sir’s gaming-pieces rather better.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 7, 2022)

That man in the sparkly jacket strikes me as ...adventurous.


----------



## Mos Eisley (Aug 7, 2022)

poop


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 7, 2022)

To flush or not to flush? Lol


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)

Pelosi Moved By China’s Spectacular Show Of Military Force Celebrating Her Visit To Asia


TAIPEI—Explaining that the powerful display had left her feeling humbled and honored, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi told reporters Thursday she was moved by China’s spectacular show of military force celebrating her visit to Asia. “Wow, I wasn’t sure how the Chinese government felt about this...




www.theonion.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That man in the sparkly jacket strikes me as ...adventurous.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> To flush or not to flush? Lol
> 
> View attachment 5176500


You will never find a more wretched den of scum and villainy …


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> Pelosi Moved By China’s Spectacular Show Of Military Force Celebrating Her Visit To Asia
> 
> 
> TAIPEI—Explaining that the powerful display had left her feeling humbled and honored, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi told reporters Thursday she was moved by China’s spectacular show of military force celebrating her visit to Asia. “Wow, I wasn’t sure how the Chinese government felt about this...
> ...


I can imagine that man saying those things entirely without irony.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You will never find a more wretched den of scum and villainy …


That sounds like a dare


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That sounds like a dare


“hold my space beer an’ watch this!”


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm drinking 100 proof bourbon out of a hundred year-old cup made of Scottish highland cattle horn and can still pen a decent sentence


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

That's what happens when ya mash together several different languages and three different spelling systems, then evolve it while adding new words from all over the world in an open language with nobody in control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's what happens when ya mash together several different languages and three different spelling systems, then evolve it while adding new words from all over the world in an open language with nobody in control.
> 
> View attachment 5176897


Have you ever conjugated verbs in French? Now that’s a nightmare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Have you ever conjugated verbs in French? Now that’s a nightmare.


Parsing any romance language is for an English speaker and English has such an expansive vocabulary and diverse spelling systems that it is a nightmare to learn. I always hated French in school, we never learned until junior high, if you wanna teach languages, start it in elementary school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m starting to think it’s a cult
> View attachment 5176457


Worst Fleetwood Mac cover band ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5176895


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)

I’m beginning to see a theme here


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's what happens when ya mash together several different languages and three different spelling systems, then evolve it while adding new words from all over the world in an open language with nobody in control.
> 
> View attachment 5176897


my favorite bogus plural is teethbreesh (from “Doc” Smith’s Skylark books)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> my favorite bogus plural is teethbreesh (from “Doc” Smith’s Skylark books)


English leaves lot's of room for creativity and humor, it has many names for a horse and few for love, the Greeks had many words to describe the subtilties.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

UV light and a stout dose of Bidermectin
washes that pesky Cou[p]vid infection right outta there!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5177881


I Snopesed it. 
It didn’t sheikh out.









The Kelly Beguiles


A doctored photograph of Fox political commentator Megyn Kelly dredges up the old claim that Fox News is co-owned by a Saudi prince.




www.snopes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178204


not available in CA, sigh

except to law enforcement, snarl


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178508


Will it work on the bedbugs at Mar-a-Lardo?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Will it work on the bedbugs at Mar-a-Lardo?


only the analog ones.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Mount Griftmore







Mount Hushmore







Mount Tushmore







Mount Gushmore







and finally Mount Mushless


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2022)

More sins are on the way...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5179030


and here i thought all the lgbtq people didn't like trump...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5179079


the situation is mushrooming.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and here i thought all the lgbtq people didn't like trump...


lgbtq-tards


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lgbtq-tards


The last 4 letters of the caption below your user name sums you up perfectly.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and here i thought all the lgbtq people didn't like trump...


It’s a hoax


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)

The gravy seals


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> The last 4 letters of the caption below your user name sums you up perfectly.


please explain.


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> please explain.


I took offense to your LBGTQ-tard remark.
If it wasn't meant to be offensive........I missed it.
The last 4 letters I refer to is......anus.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I took offense to your LBGTQ-tard remark.
> If it wasn't meant to be offensive........I missed it.
> The last 4 letters I refer to is......anus.


The anus part was obvious and a bit gratuitous, if you ask me. 

You have watched me post here long enough to know that I have been an unfailing champion of the othersexuals.

So for you to deliberately fail to recognize my sarcasm is not my problem.

Do you seriously believe there are no lgbtq+ who are also red-hats?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The anus part was obvious and a bit gratuitous, if you ask me.
> 
> You have watched me post here long enough to know that I have been an unfailing champion of the othersexuals.
> 
> ...


Gotta love stereotypes, eh? 

My wife thinks all gay people are nice and my kid thinks she knows what rapists look like...  
-- edit -- 
and my beard smells like pizza

just thought I'd throw that in for fun


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta love stereotypes, eh?
> 
> My wife thinks all gay people are nice and my kid thinks she knows what rapists look like...
> -- edit --
> ...


I am the living counterexample. I am a serious prick who likes serious prick. 

Give your wife a hug and read her that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The gravy seals
> View attachment 5179106


That sombrero boonie hat is... "interesting".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5179274


They never had spines…


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)

Looks like Trump preserved a lot of top secret evidence, he didn't flush it all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5180010


that should be funny...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5180010


They must become caste out..I find in-person ghosting, effective- ear buds help..they can drill as many holes in their exhaust as they wish; I cannot hear them.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> They must become caste out..I find in-person ghosting, effective- ear buds help..they can drill as many holes in their exhaust as they wish; I cannot hear them.


in the desert flats, you can hear a bad exhaust from twelve miles out if the wind is right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2022)

Could we see the ultimate October surprise?


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 13, 2022)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy independence day
> 
> View attachment 3724013


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 13, 2022)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy independence day
> 
> View attachment 3724013


Hillary was right,about everything.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Could we see the ultimate October surprise?
> 
> View attachment 5180434


oh that is good


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5180735


we had that as a poster in our classroom summer ‘69.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5180739


… in His name.
sigh,


----------



## YOBABYYO (Aug 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … in His name.
> sigh,
> View attachment 5180741
> 
> View attachment 5180742


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome back to RIU
FIRST POST CAN I INQUIRE WHO'S SOCK ARE YOU?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome back to RIU
> FIRST POST CAN I INQUIRE WHO'S SOCK ARE YOU?


I feel all pecial.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5180802


Speak for yourself Jordan, you xenophobic piece of shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2022)

Lauren Bobert deleting her texts from January 6th


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5181439


orange, the new copper tone?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5181955


Hunter won't help Donald and Joe sure as shit won't pardon him! Maybe Donald will find Jesus after he is done wiping his ass with the flag and constitution. The Lord will appear in Donald's cell, he will see the light and "Truth Gospel" will be born! It wouldn't be Jesus, but God, the big guy himself, Cheeto Jesus, won't be subordinate to Jesus, people are saying he was a loser who got him self crucified FFS!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5181990


he and his followers truly are a fucking plague...and i'm sure Groucho would have said exactly that if he were still here to see this shit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5182894


the answer is space lasers!


----------



## HGCC (Aug 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5182894


The reads like one of baldrick's Tales of the Midwest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5183657


wouldn't the real picture be more damning? trump and xi are way more obscene than w/e that is naked in that pic


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wouldn't the real picture be more damning? trump and xi are way more obscene than w/e that is naked in that pic


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Have you ever conjugated verbs in French? Now that’s a nightmare.


The French suffer from occasional irregularity.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)

I found the Rabbit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I found the Rabbit
> View attachment 5185437


is it odd that this picture made me want to just stomp on his fucking head, and rip that shirt off of him and shove it down his throat?
no? ok, i didn't think so either.
and you people keep telling me an intelligence test to be allowed to vote is a bad idea....
so his fucking opinion maters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it odd that this picture made me want to just stomp on his fucking head, and rip that shirt off of him and shove it down his throat?
> no? ok, i didn't think so either.
> and you people keep telling me an intelligence test to be allowed to vote is a bad idea....
> so his fucking opinion maters.


In 20 or 30 years they will be able to stick their heads in a machine and if they pass they get to vote, if not it removes their balls...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I found the Rabbit
> View attachment 5185437


That's the official UFO pilot uniform.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's the official UFO pilot uniform.


Wait did you just say “you hate whites”?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wait did you just say “you hate whites”?


I did if it triggers SuckaDick.

Contrast that idiot with that cute, idealized cartoon of their bearded an waxed mustachioed blond that he posted over the weekend.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I found the Rabbit
> View attachment 5185437


The mango smoothie was a nice touch. Anyone else think he mixed it with a half dozen tablespoons of sugar?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5185476


that^ is mine, unfortunately...didn't vote for her fucking crazy ass, send her constant letters telling her how she's fucking up, 
of course all i get back is form letters.
going to vote against her again, but the crazy fucking rednecks will probably elect her again. it's like living with people who like to cut themselves, then tell each other what a good job they're doing


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that^ is mine, unfortunately...didn't vote for her fucking crazy ass, send her constant letters telling her how she's fucking up,
> of course all i get back is form letters.
> going to vote against her again, but the crazy fucking rednecks will probably elect her again. it's like living with people who like to cut themselves, then tell each other what a good job they're doing


trade ya.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5185653


When did the British invade the Commonwealth of Australia?

pre-Commonwealth, the term country does not apply.

also, “by British military in a larger alliance” is not the same as by Britain.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When did the British invade the Commonwealth of Australia?
> 
> pre-Commonwealth, the term country does not apply.


But yet we have a welcome to country at lots of political and sporting events. https://www.indigenous.gov.au/contact-us/welcome_acknowledgement-country
The continent was (and is) a distinct territorial land mass.
The country was also divided up into distinct areas (and sometimes language) with different leaders and politics.
So by wiki's definition a Country. Perhaps lots of countries at one point before the british invaded.



*Country - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Country

A country is _a distinct territorial body, a state, nation, or other political entity_. It may be a sovereign state or make up one part of a larger state.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But yet we have a welcome to country at lots of political and sporting events. https://www.indigenous.gov.au/contact-us/welcome_acknowledgement-country
> The continent was (and is) a distinct territorial land mass.
> The country was also divided up into distinct areas (and sometimes language) with different leaders and politics.
> So by wiki's definition a Country.
> ...


Aboriginal Australia was not a country in the sense of a nation. I reject the other as jesuitry.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Aboriginal Australia was not a country in the sense of a nation. I reject the other as jesuitry.


Still lots of countries making up one nation that was invaded by the British.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5185667


$4.50 shipping? is she insane?!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Still lots of countries making up one nation that was invaded by the British.View attachment 5185668


describe the seat of national government, then.
The US in pre-European days was hundreds of nations. A few, like the Iroquois, federated. But as there was no unitary national authority: neither nation nor country.

Your meme lies.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)

seen but not seized at Mar a Lardo


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> describe the seat of national government, then.
> The US in pre-European days was hundreds of nations. A few, like the Iroquois, federated. But as there was no unitary national authority: neither nation nor country.
> 
> Your meme lies.


meme was simply stating countries not invaded by Britain. All of the countries that made up the nation that is now called Australia was invaded by the British.
Its why we have a Welcome to Country indigenous acknowledgement at most political and sporting events. Its not a welcome to the whole of Australia but a welcome to the particular country that is in the above map of Aboriginal countries.

What are 3 examples of a nation?
A nation is a large group of people who inhabit a specific territory and are connected by history, culture, or another commonality. 
Id say that makes the continent of countries a nation well before White man. In fact as the oldest living culture on earth its a very special one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> meme was simply stating countries not invaded by Britain. All of the countries that made up the nation that is now called Australia was invaded by the British.
> Its why we have a Welcome to Country indigenous acknowledgement at most political and sporting events. Its not a welcome to the whole of Australia but a welcome to the particular country that is in the above map of Aboriginal countries.


The Bavarians and Texans notwithstanding, countries are subnational. Why does the map of Australia not show that then? It beggars belief that Britain militarily invaded the thousand of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

furthermore, Britain never once mounted military expeditions into México or Colómbia. At least, a search turned up nothing in either case. British troops fought Spain on what is now Colómbian territory; not a qualifying event since the opponent was Spain. 

Anyway, enough of this weasel wrestling.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> furthermore, Britain never once mounted military expeditions into México or Colómbia. At least, a search turned up nothing in either case. British troops fought Spain on what is now Colómbian territory; not a qualifying event since the opponent was Spain.
> 
> Anyway, enough of this weasel wrestling.


I have no idea about Mexico's history but this came up on a search.
Why did France Spain and England invade Mexico?







The French intervention in Mexico, initially supported by the United Kingdom and Spain, was *a consequence of Mexican President Benito Juárez's imposition of a two-year moratorium of loan-interest payments from July 1861 to French, British, and Spanish creditors*.

Invassion? IDK. Not my call and really doesn't matter.
But you seem bored and argumentative. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have no idea about Mexico's history but this came up on a search.
> Why did France Spain and England invade Mexico?
> 
> 
> ...



Bored, yes. I dislike seeing terms of art misused.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bored, yes. I dislike terms of art misused.


At least we all know now that Australia was a nation and lots of countries before the British invaded the continent. Even a great % of Australians don't realize that the continent was full of countries.

Great shame that the oldest living culture on Earth, one that lived in harmony with the land and what it provided was forever changed in that moment.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> At least we all know now that Australia was a nation and a lots of countries before the British invaded the continent. Even a great % of Australians don't realize that the continent was full of countries.
> 
> Great shame that the oldest living culture on Earth, one that lived in harmony with the land and what it provided was forever changed in that moment.


No; we do not know that! You mean to distort what I posted. Shame on you for that.

Since you could not identify the national seat of pre-British Australia, why the sleight of word? A national entity has a minimum set of properties that pre-Commonwealth Australia does not fully meet.

That is why your glib meme is deceptive.

As for the oldest living culture on Earth, I would not dismiss cetaceans. Orca and dolphin groups have distinct cultures of passed-on technique.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2022)

It’s drunk Aussie history time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> At least we all know now that Australia was a nation and lots of countries before the British invaded the continent. Even a great % of Australians don't realize that the continent was full of countries.
> 
> Great shame that the oldest living culture on Earth, one that lived in harmony with the land and what it provided was forever changed in that moment.


The point being, in western terms a wilderness just like in the US. No one to greet the invaders that spoke the voice for all of the nations.

It is a shame.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s drunk Aussie history time.







*Welcome to Country*
Only Traditional Owners/Custodians of the land on which the event takes place can deliver a *Welcome to Country*.

To arrange a Welcome to Country in your area, contact our Regional Network office nearest you. They can provide contact details for a Traditional Owner/Custodian.



https://www.indigenous.gov.au/contact-us/welcome_acknowledgement-country


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No; we do not know that! You mean to distort what I posted. Shame on you for that.
> 
> Since you could not identify the national seat of pre-British Australia, why the sleight of word? A national entity has a minimum set of properties that pre-Commonwealth Australia does not fully meet.
> 
> ...


What 4 things make a nation?

A nation is a community of people formed on the basis of a combination of shared features such as *language, history, ethnicity, culture and/or territory*. A nation is thus the collective identity of a group of people understood as defined by those features.

Id say that makes the continent full of countries a nation and nations well before White man. In fact as the oldest living culture on earth its a very special one. But History also suites as does ethnicity, the island continent is also a territory.






Australian Aboriginal culture is the oldest SURVIVING culture on the planet.
This means that it has existed as a CONTINUOUS culture longer than any other LIVING culture.
There have been older cultures - certainly, various African cultures amongst them but they have not survived as continuous cultures to the current day because whether through war, catastrophe, famine, disease, annexation or absorption they were displaced by newer ones.

Indigenous Australians, however, were almost entirely isolated.
They migrated from what is the modern-day Indonesian archipelago between fourty two and seventy thousand years ago depending upon the source hypothesis.
The most broadly accepted theory places their arrival on the Australian mainland around 60 thousand years ago and the lower figure in that range is supported by carbon dated human remains (see: Mongo Woman).

“Civilization” is defined by the development of agriculture and an artisan class.
This means that the abundance of food caused by the advent of agriculture (and the subsequent long term storage of grain) freed many people up to specialize in other areas because they no longer needed to dedicate all their time to hunting and gathering - the upshot being that we got craftsmen, builders, artists, academics ect.

Civilization first appeared between 3000 and 4500 years ago, again depending upon the source hypothesis.

Though it’s a misnomer to view all indigenous cultures as identical (just as you would not view all African or North American tribal cultures as identical) this broadly places ALL of the VARIOUS aboriginal cultures upwards of at least 37.5 thousand years, and most likely approximately 57 thousand years, older than “civilization”.

(All set against the framework of a continent that was already ancient before the Himalayas were thrust up through the earth's mantle.)

And then the British invaded.

http://www.ub.edu/dpfilsa/2ballyn.pdf









Yes, this continent was invaded in 1788 – an international law expert explains


Even by the European-centric standards of 18th and 19th century international law, Indigenous people here passed the test for having sovereignty.




theconversation.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s drunk Aussie history time.


I like Drunk History. Great show.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> What 4 things make a nation?
> 
> A nation is a community of people formed on the basis of a combination of shared features such as *language, history, ethnicity, culture and/or territory*. A nation is thus the collective identity of a group of people understood as defined by those features.
> 
> ...


I wonder why you neglected one necessary condition of nationality: a seat of and method for administering central rule.
By that criterion old Egypt was a nation. Australia, not so much.

India has hundreds of ethnicities, languages, divergent cultures. But for at least two thousand years there was a central seat of power. It has been a nation since then. Both the Islamic invaders who established the Mughals, and the imperial British after them, recognized India’s nationality, and ultimately sovereignty.

Why did you blow off (!) the cetaceans? They have demonstrated culture in what they teach their young. It requires that most amazing feature of sentience: conveying abstract concepts. They tell stories.

Some corvines do as well. They can remember things as a group that survive several generations of individuals. The Nova episode “Bird Brain” spoke of it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder why you neglected one necessary condition of nationality: a seat of and method for administering central rule.
> By that criterion old Egypt was a nation. Australia, not so much.
> 
> India has hundreds of ethnicities, languages, divergent cultures. But for at least two thousand years there was a central seat of power. It has been a nation since then. Both the Islamic invaders who established the Mughals, and the imperial British after them, recognized India’s nationality, and ultimately sovereignty.
> ...


I don't think a seat of central rule is a prerequisite of a Nation. Im sure it can be a reason for a Nation but its not a prerequisite. Each country had a group of elders to govern and different mobs came together to settle disputes and other government like functions.

"A nation is a community of people formed on the basis of a combination of shared features such as *language, history, ethnicity, culture and/or territory*. A nation is thus the collective identity of a group of people understood as defined by those feature "

Until of cause the British invaded.

Not blowing them off at all. Im sure some old fungus's etc communicate in ways we dont understand as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I don't think a seat of central rule is a prerequisite of a Nation. Im sure it can be a reason for a Nation but its not a prerequisite. Each country had a group of elders to govern and different mobs came together to settle disputes and other government like functions.
> 
> "A nation is a community of people formed on the basis of a combination of shared features such as *language, history, ethnicity, culture and/or territory*. A nation is thus the collective identity of a group of people understood as defined by those feature "
> 
> ...


“such as”. Not the complete set. No central authority - no nation.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “such as”. Not the complete set. No central authority - no nation.


Wonder why the university calls the country the university is situated on a nation for in their Welcome to Country video above? Guess they would know better.

Either way the countries and Nations that made up the landmass of the island continent of what is now known as Australia was invaded by the British. I hope we can at least agree on that...
But i somehow have my doubts..lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wonder why the university calls the country the university is situated on a nation for in their Welcome to Country video above? Guess they would know better.
> 
> Either way the countries and Nations that made up the landmass of the island continent of what is now known as Australia was invaded by the British. I hope we can at least agree on that...
> But i somehow have my doubts..lol


Videos are not admissible references. Did your professors accept such?

I will agree to calling the British event a takeover or appropriation. Invasion implies overcoming a military opposition. Natives of both Americas mounted such. The Maori next door, also. I am not aware of Australian aborigines fielding anything like an army.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Videos are not admissible references. Did your professors accept such?


So a University Video on their own Gov Website is no good..lol.
You crack me up.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

Seems India was also a Nation. 




Balaji Viswanathan
· 
Follow
History buff5y
Yes, it was a country before Britain came. Where was Columbus to sailing to, if India didn’t exist? Why did he name the natives of America, Indians?
People often confuse the terms country, nation and a state. Country is a geographical term.
Was India a country as defined by a geography? Yes. Greeks and Persians and Arabs and Europeans used it for thousands of years.
India is also a nation as defined by common cultural norms and behaviors. Outsiders recognized common patterns & thus called the people of the nation Hindus. And the insiders too recognized common patterns and called the nation from Kashmir to Kanyakumari as a single cultural unit called the Bharat. The two ends of India - name Kashmir comes from sage Kashyapa and Kanyakumari comes from the goddess Parvati - both important elements of Hinduism. The Pandits of Kashmir chant the exact same Vedas in the exact same order of words as in any other part of India. And across India we revel in Ramayana and Mahabharata. All of these make us a nation.
Has India been a sovereign state - as defined by common political systems - all the time? No. In fact, none of the major countries of today existed as a nation state a few centuries ago. The concept of a nation state is only about 3 centuries old. There have been rise and fall of empires that have ruled a chunk of the country. Sometimes the political union was made and other times it was unmade. That was true for every other civilization. They just differ on how long they have stayed together in political terms.
While country and nation are fairly static entities, a state is a very fluid entity. Even 70 years ago, we didn’t have many parts of present day India as part of the present political union. We added Kashmir, Hyderabad, Junagadh, Manipur, Tripura, Goa and Sikkim to our political union. Just because the union increased in size since 1947, mean that our union changed in character? We added Sikkim only in the 1970s and Siachen glacier in 1980s. Does that mean our state didn’t exist before then?
For most of Indian history, the political union was not very important. The nation was united more by social systems than political systems. Whoever rules at the top has always been skating at the surface.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So a University Video on their own Gov Website is no good..lol.
> You crack me up.


No.
Take the monograph, usually written by an academic. Monographs are not peer-reviewed. As a result, off-the-wall stuff that would never survive review ends up in monographs.

Did your professors allow video references for history courses?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> Take the monograph, usually written by an academic. Monographs are not peer-reviewed. As a result, off-the-wall stuff that would never survive review ends up in monographs.
> 
> Did your professors allow video references for history courses?


You have been argumentative today. I'm sure the video was not only peer reviewed but got the OK from the relevant gov departments, legal team and the local mob and the bean counters of cause.
Perhaps contact the university and show them how wrong they are.
You also might want to contact the Australian government as they do a Welcome to Country when they swear in a new Prime minister and opening of the sitting of parliament.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You have been argumentative today. I'm sure the video was not only peer reviewed but got the OK from the relevant gov departments, legal team and the local mob and the bean counters of cause.
> Perhaps contact the university and show them how wrong they are.
> You also might want to contact the Australian government as they do a Welcome to Country when they swear in a new Prime minister.


Did your professors allow video as a reference?

If the video was peer-reviewed (a contradiction in terms) in which peer-reviewed *journal* did it get published? Academic peer review is only done by a select group of full professors in the specialty.

Please use university-standard citation format.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Did your professors allow video as a reference?
> 
> If the video was peer-reviewed (a contradiction in terms) in which peer-reviewed *journal* did it get published? Academic peer review is only done by a select group of full professors in the specialty.
> 
> Please use university-standard citation format.


This is the Welcome to Country as Parliament sat for the first time under our new Prime Minister.
Goes for about 15mins.
Hope you watch with an open heart and mind. Its entertaining, educational and cultural.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The is the Welcome to Country as Parliament sat for the first time under our new Prime Minister.
> Goes for about 10mins.
> Hope you watch with an open heart and mind. Its entertaining, educational and cultural.


Ok fourth time.

Did your professors expressly allow video as references in the papers you were required to submit?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ok fourth time.
> 
> Did your professors expressly allow video as references in the papers you were required to submit?


No. But your not my professor. I don't dance to the beat of your drum.
if you don't think the Prime Minister, leader of the opposition and the current elected parliament of Australia in the presence of and receiving Welcome to Country in Parliament House Canberra, has no meaning then you would make a bad professor.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No. But your not my professor. I don't dance to the beat of your drum.
> if you don't think the Prime Minister, leader of the opposition and the current elected parliament of Australia in the presence of and receiving Welcome to Country in Parliament House, Canberra has no meaning then you would make a bad professor.


It is not my drum. It is standard procedure. Ignore it and your hypothesis is unsupported.

Your last sentence is meaningless and an appeal to sentiment, and thus a forfeit from you. I would be a bad professor if I allowed my students to get away with such poor information hygiene.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It is not my drum. It is standard procedure. Ignore it and your hypothesis is unsupported.
> 
> Your last sentence is meaningless and an appeal to sentiment. I would be a bad professor if I allowed my students to get away with such poor information hygiene.


It's called facts not hypothesis.
LOL OK.
Its all made up. Australia doesn't really exist, it's like the Flat earthers have said all along- we are all actors. That's not a real video of the opening of parliament of Australia's Welcome to country 2022, its all actors...LMFAO
For the health of your nation i hope your not really a professor or a teacher of any kind.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It's called facts not hypothesis.
> LOL OK.
> Its all made up. Australia doesn't really exist, it's like the Flat earthers have said all along- we are all actors. That's not a real video for the opening of parliament its all actors...LMFAO
> For the health of your nation i hope your not really a professor or a teacher of any kind.


Interesting edit. Once I trim away all the emotioneering, there is nothing left.

You would have benefited from having me as an instructor. You would have been quickly disabused of the idea that sentiment has objective value, a lesson that could have been expensive had it survived your first semester.

With this sort of absence of demonstrated rigor, I question that you have completed a baccalaureate. In what field were you awarded your degree?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Interesting edit. Once I trim away all the emotioneering, there is nothing left.
> 
> You would have benefited from having me as an instructor. You would have been quickly disabused of the idea that sentiment has objective value, a lesson that could have been expensive had it survived your first semester.
> 
> With this sort of absence of demonstrated rigor, I question that you have completed a baccalaureate. In what field were you awarded your degree?


Aha
I don't have a degree.
I'm just an actor in the Round earth conspiracy.
Australia doesn't exist and the videos from the Uni and Parliament house are all fake.


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 23, 2022)

So much for a meme thread.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> So much for a meme thread.


In think that is Lukes plan


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> So much for a meme thread.


Good point.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im sure some old fungus's etc communicate in ways we dont understand as well.


*Fungi*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> So much for a meme thread.


I realized that it is thankless work when I wrestled the other weasel to the mat a coupla days ago, followed by silence, but … dude.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I realized that it is thankless work when I wrestled the other weasel to the mat a coupla days ago, followed by silence, but … dude.


Don’t be so proud, this is who you are arguing with…


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t be so proud, this is who you are arguing with…


That’s ok. The only thing that would stay me is if someone showed me to be incorrect.

Wrestling weasels is one of the core pleasures of this subforum imo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The point being, in western terms a wilderness just like in the US. No one to greet the invaders that spoke the voice for all of the nations.
> 
> It is a shame.


so does this mean that you're going to quit being a smug asshole about how America treated the Indigenous people here? since you seem to be just as guilty of genocide as we are? or are you going to continue being a fucking hypocritical ass?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You have been argumentative today. I'm sure the video was not only peer reviewed but got the OK from the relevant gov departments, legal team and the local mob and the bean counters of cause.
> Perhaps contact the university and show them how wrong they are.
> You also might want to contact the Australian government as they do a Welcome to Country when they swear in a new Prime minister and opening of the sitting of parliament.


so you don't fucking know, and are just "assuming" that what you think is right...how very scientific of you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ok fourth time.
> 
> Did your professors expressly allow video as references in the papers you were required to submit?


of course they didn't, no one does...he won't answer, it will make him look even dumber than he usually looks....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> of course they didn't, no one does...he won't answer, it will make him look even dumber than he usually looks....


Once I had him deploying pure sentiment, my holy work here was done.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That’s ok. The only thing that would stay me is if someone showed me to be incorrect.
> 
> Wrestling weasels is one of the core pleasures of this subforum imo.


I get it but, you know, it _is_ a meme thread.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5185964


i like it, but it kind of makes him look like the banjo kid from deliverance....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I get it but, you know, it _is_ a meme thread.
> 
> View attachment 5186097


okay back to regular deprogramming!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like it, but it kind of makes him look like the banjo kid from deliverance....


dammit!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so does this mean that you're going to quit being a smug asshole about how America treated the Indigenous people here? since you seem to be just as guilty of genocide as we are? or are you going to continue being a fucking hypocritical ass?


An ass, yes but hypocritical?
You are confused.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> dammit!
> 
> View attachment 5186104


I’d like to think President Biden would be against further desecration of sacred Lakota Sioux land.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> An ass, yes but hypocritical?
> You are confused.


no, he just recently recognized that his own country had a checkered past, we've endured at least 5 years of smug before now...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> An ass, yes but hypocritical?
> You are confused.


I thought he misquoted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d like to think President Biden would be against further desecration of sacred Lakota Sioux land.


i agree...but have an issue with "sacred"...
i don't recognize christianity, or any other religion as legitimate. so i have a problem with recognizing anything as sacred...
i respect others right to hold those beliefs, and try not to step on them, but only out of respect, their claims of sacredness are as meaningless to me as a church's claim to being sacred because it's a "'house of god"...our mythologies are not compatible, and i don't find the evidence to be self evident, as they seem to do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, he just recently recognized that his own country had a checkered past, we've endured at least 5 years of smug before now...


am i mistaken? am i thinking of someone else? i do keep him on ignore most of the time...when i take him off, i seem to hear a lot of bullshit, holier than thou proselytizing, and America bashing, which seemed to me to include statements about the superiority of his own government, which would never have indulged in anything like the mistreatment of the American Aboriginal people...
but i do smoke a lot of weed, maybe i have him confused with some other...person


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> am i mistaken? am i thinking of someone else? i do keep him on ignore most of the time...when i take him off, i seem to hear a lot of bullshit, holier than thou proselytizing, and America bashing, which seemed to me to include statements about the superiority of his own government, which would never have indulged in anything like the mistreatment of the American Aboriginal people...
> but i do smoke a lot of weed, maybe i have him confused with some other...person


I think you hung Grandpapy with Luke’s indiscretions. I’ve known Grandpapy for long enough I thought you were ribbing him.
Now I am confused.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think you hung Grandpapy with Luke’s indiscretions. I’ve known Grandpapy for long enough I thought you were ribbing him.
> Now I am confused.


oops, no, i'm an ass, i tagged the wrong post to reply to to begin with, then didn't realize gran was talking about himself...my bad

(my latest plant was pretty fucking good, my only defense


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you don't fucking know, and are just "assuming" that what you think is right...how very scientific of you


No. I posted twice what the definition of a nation is. Ill post it again just for you. I posted a Univercity video recognising nation and country as well as a Welcome to country ceremony held just this year for the opening of Federal parliament. I even posted a map. Not sure what more you want Roger?
Not many people these days don't recognise that Britain invaded what was then Australia. Usually they are right wing.

Seems like I often post memes in the memes thread and people jump all over them. Very strange. If i was paranoid id think it was personnel.

So Americans don't recognise the nations and people the British invaded and took the land from in political ceremonies?

O and welcome back. Last you spoke to me i was on ignore- again..what's that 4 times?

*Nation*

*Description*

A nation is a community of people formed on the basis of a combination of shared features such as language, history, ethnicity, culture and/or territory. A nation is thus the collective identity of a group of people understood as defined by those features. Wikipedia


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No. I posted twice what the definition of a nation is. I posted a Univercity video recognising nation and country as well as a Welcome to country ceremony held just this year for the opening of Federal parliament. I even posted a map.
> Not many people these days don't recognise that Britain invaded what was then Australia.
> 
> Seems like I often post memes in the memes thread and people jump all over them. Very strange.
> ...


actually,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> actually,
> 
> View attachment 5186227


Aha. so what Degree or PHd have you got?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Aha. so what Degree or PHd have you got?


Yes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yes.


Ill even post it a 4th time professor.
*Nation*


*Description*

A nation is a community of people formed on the basis of a combination of shared features such as language, history, ethnicity, culture and/or territory. A nation is thus the collective identity of a group of people understood as defined by those features. Wikipedia

I wonder what meme of mine you will jump on next.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

o and it looks like the British did invade Colombia ( it was Colombia you said yesterday from memory?) so the meme is looking good so far.
In _the Spring of 1741_, a massive British force led by Edward Vernon attempted to take Cartagena, Colombia. He hoped to deal a crucial blow to Spanish power ..


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oops, no, i'm an ass, i tagged the wrong post to reply to to begin with, then didn't realize gran was talking about himself...my bad
> 
> (my latest plant was pretty fucking good, my only defense


No you had it right. @Grandpapy is an Ass!

























*an Asset to this website


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> o and it looks like the British did invade Colombia ( it was Colombia you said yesterday from memory?) so the meme is looking good so far.
> In _the Spring of 1741_, a massive British force led by Edward Vernon attempted to take Cartagena, Colombia. He hoped to deal a crucial blow to Spanish power ..


Wow, Grog is named after him! Big link to American history to.








Edward Vernon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Damn you cannot make this shit up!
After initial success, the British fleet of 186 ships and around 12,000 infantry was defeated by a garrison of 3,500 men and the sailors disembarked from the six ships of the line *commanded by the one-eyed, one-legged and one-armed Spanish admiral **Blas de Lezo*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow, Grog is named after him! Big link to American history to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Blas de Lezo - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Throughout his naval career, Lezo sustained many severe wounds; he lost his left eye, left hand, complete mobility of the right arm, and had his left leg amputated in situ after being hit by the projectile of a cannon.[1] He perceived his wounds and physical limitations as medals, refusing to wear an eye patch to hide his blind eye. Wearing his past battles history on his flesh won the respect of his peers and soldiers.[2]

Lezo's defense of Cartagena de Indias against a vastly larger British fleet consolidated his legacy as one of the most heroic figures in the history of Spain. He is often recognized as one of the greatest strategists in naval history.


Apologies not a meme, but what a fascinating story the battle and its participants have. He was a tough cunt.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

Ugly to the bone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5187109


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

VOTE AMERICA


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## luckybleu (Aug 26, 2022)

Lock him up


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

meanwhile at RNC hq …


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5188177


we need the little green vomitting emoji for the like menu....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5188765


I heard they hired a real ball of fire for their social media person, apparently she has a lot of talent for the job!









White House Twitter Account Tells Republican Hypocrites to Sit Down and STFU


Team Biden spent Thursday calling out GOP lawmakers for attacking student loan forgiveness after they conveniently had millions of dollars in PPP loan debt forgiven by the government.




www.vanityfair.com





*WHITE HOUSE TWITTER ACCOUNT TELLS REPUBLICAN HYPOCRITES TO SIT DOWN AND STFU*
*Team Biden spent Thursday calling out GOP lawmakers for attacking student loan forgiveness after they conveniently had millions of dollars in PPP loan debt forgiven by the government.*

_"Anyway, if you’re wondering who was behind this delightful use of Twitter by the White House, it appears to have been *Megan Coyne,* the White House deputy director of platforms, who joined the West Wing just this month after serving as New Jersey governor *Phil Murphy*’s social media director. According to the New Jersey Globe, Coyne was “one of the architects” of the governor’s “hugely successful Twitter account with an attitude”:_


----------



## HGCC (Aug 29, 2022)

It's exceptional. They need to do this more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's exceptional. They need to do this more.


I think they will, when ole Joe called them semi fascists he was putting on the war paint. They are attacking his people now, the helpless civil servants at the IRS, FBI and DOJ who were bullied into submission by Trump and Barr, they work for HIS administration and any good leader will stand up for his people who are doing their jobs. It's also election season and if Donald wants to get tough with threats against the government, law enforcement and justice system, it's Garland's Job to stop him and Joe's job to backstop Garland. Winning the election in November and using Donald to do it is part of the game here. Even Garland knows that to protect the rule of law, these people must not be allowed to attain power and is using his legal prosecutorial discretion to time Donald's demise for maximum effect on the midterms.

Georgia and Garland have Donald by the balls and they have a very firm grip too, when they start squeezing Donald will start howling. The republicans are damned if they do and damned if they don't with Donald and he could blow up at any time and will be a major pain in their ass during the election as his desperation grows and his sanity diminishes. When he is indicted the judge will muzzle him and he will be off the playing field, so don't indict him too soon.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

Tasteful?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5189268
> Tasteful?


flavorful, perhaps.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

Mitch posted a new profile pic


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5189582


It’s a trap


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s a trap


----------



## HGCC (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 30, 2022)

Chicago crime rate is one of my favorite things conservatives talk about as a distraction. The area I grew up in consistently topped Chicago in homicide rates...as did st. Louis which was the city everyone held up as a shiny beacon of the finest city in the midwest. It was just bonkers. "Chicago...well they have 500 murders, you know why...have you seen how early it gets dark out up there!" "Well, it's a much larger city so yes, more murder but less per capita. The town we are in now...way higher." "No see they had 500 but we have 40 or 50...they have so much crime." "You have 100k people.. so to make it a good comparison you divide how many get killed by how many are in the population." "Naw, see when you are at The Landing, ain't no bullshit." "...well ok." 

I'm not good at story telling  it's a weird break from reality though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Chicago crime rate is one of my favorite things conservatives talk about as a distraction. The area I grew up in consistently topped Chicago in homicide rates...as did st. Louis which was the city everyone held up as a shiny beacon of the finest city in the midwest. It was just bonkers. "Chicago...well they have 500 murders, you know why...have you seen how early it gets dark out up there!" "Well, it's a much larger city so yes, more murder but less per capita. The town we are in now...way higher." "No see they had 500 but we have 40 or 50...they have so much crime." "You have 100k people.. so to make it a good comparison you divide how many get killed by how many are in the population." "Naw, see when you are at The Landing, ain't no bullshit." "...well ok."
> 
> I'm not good at story telling  it's a weird break from reality though.


some people are stupid...accept it and move on, knowing that you're going to have to deal with at least one of those stupid people every day, one if you're lucky, some days, that's all you get for the entire day


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5190130


that causes discomfort down under.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)

I regret googling bleached asshole


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5190453


They need a turd floating in the foam like an ice cube, they can hork it down like a tequila worm.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5190785View attachment 5190786


I give. What is the top one about?


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I give. What is the top one about?


neighbors


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> neighbors


oh! It’s been a while since I shared a wall.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> View attachment 5190895


kaip. it was kaep, all day and any day. The most proud moment in NFL history.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5191328


A sand trap would be an upgrade to the treatment Ivana got


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> View attachment 5192551


so who's sock are you? 
you joined a weed site a couple of days ago, made 11 posts, and wound up in the politics section?


----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so who's sock are you?
> you joined a weed site a couple of days ago, made 11 posts, and wound up in the politics section?


What does this mean lol. I am from another site GC (not sure if it’s against terms to mention) someone mentioned RIU being toxic, and it being a “breath of fresh air” to be away from it.

I’ve always been into politics but the website I currently frequent is overrun with older conservatives. I decided to check out RIU after they mentioned it. Seems like things are far more balanced here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> What does this mean lol. I am from another site GC (not sure if it’s against terms to mention) someone mentioned RIU being toxic, and it being a “breath of fresh air” to be away from it.
> 
> I’ve always been into politics but the website I currently frequent is overrun with older conservatives. I decided to check out RIU after they mentioned it. Seems like things are far more balanced here.


well, welcome aboard.
and by the way, a "sock" is an alternative account that people who have been banned or slowed down use to get around it...but the staff here is pretty good at picking them out, they usually don't last very long.
i'm pretty sure the only people who will tell you we're toxic are the maga republicans who come here trying to start shit, and get shut down, unilaterally...and i'm good with them thinking we're toxic, there are way too many of them to begin with


----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, welcome aboard.
> and by the way, a "sock" is an alternative account that people who have been banned or slowed down use to get around it...but the staff here is pretty good at picking them out, they usually don't last very long.
> i'm pretty sure the only people who will tell you we're toxic are the maga republicans who come here trying to start shit, and get shut down, unilaterally...and i'm good with them thinking we're toxic, there are way too many of them to begin with


Thanks! To be quite honest this site is a breath of fresh air. They constantly downvote anything that challengs their conservative or MAGA type ideals. It sucks being nearly the only one with leftist or left leaning ideals.

One of them pulled the bell curve and skull shapes on me lol. I prefer a well moderated space…leaves no room for the freaks.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> Thanks! To be quite honest this site is a breath of fresh air. They constantly downvote anything that challengs their conservative or MAGA type ideals. It sucks being nearly the only one with leftist or left leaning ideals.
> 
> One of them pulled the bell curve and skull shapes on me lol. I prefer a well moderated space…leaves no room for the freaks.


We like republicans here. Ironically, today’s Republicans aren’t.


----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We like republicans here. Ironically, today’s Republicans aren’t.


I like them too when they aren’t calling me a commie. Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> Thanks! To be quite honest this site is a breath of fresh air. They constantly downvote anything that challengs their conservative or MAGA type ideals. It sucks being nearly the only one with leftist or left leaning ideals.
> 
> One of them pulled the bell curve and skull shapes on me lol. I prefer a well moderated space…leaves no room for the freaks.


No mods here, just admins and we generally police ourselves, most here hate Trump's guts and are concerned about liberal democracy and the rise of fascism in the republican party. The forum is international, based in America and owned by a Canadian. Usually people end up in politics after being in the grow sections for a spell and we frequently get sock puppet accounts from people who join and go straight to politics, after getting a couple of likes in the grow sections. They are always MAGA republicans, but there are people who saw the light after 2016 too. We like to have laughs too and a lot of humor is posted.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> Thanks! To be quite honest this site is a breath of fresh air. They constantly downvote anything that challengs their conservative or MAGA type ideals. It sucks being nearly the only one with leftist or left leaning ideals.
> 
> One of them pulled the bell curve and skull shapes on me lol. I prefer a well moderated space…leaves no room for the freaks.


That all sounds good

I'm witholding judgment pending further input


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> I like them too when they aren’t calling me a commie. Lol


Even more ironically, Communists are fascists too, just with a different ideological veneer. Knowing that takes some of the wind out of soi-disant conservative sails. I believe one can be conservative and have integrity, but that isn’t very popular any longer. I’m biased more toward social democracy these days. Personal bias is in play there.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That all sounds good
> 
> I'm witholding judgment pending further input


festina lente


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> leaves no room for the freaks.


He,he,he,he.


----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No mods here, just admins and we generally police ourselves, most here hate Trump's guts and are concerned about liberal democracy and the rise of fascism in the republican party. The forum is international, based in America and owned by a Canadian. Usually people end up in politics after being in the grow sections for a spell and we frequently get sock puppet accounts from people who join and go straight to politics, after getting a couple of likes in the grow sections. They are always MAGA republicans, but there are people who saw the light after 2016 too. We like to have laughs too and a lot of humor is posted.


Hmm well now I see why I was accused of possibly being one.

The first thread I frequented was the anime thread because i needed to “gauge the temperature of the water” on this side, it became clear that a lot of people here are more center or left and are worried about the same things I am - fascism and authoritarianism within the Republican Party - whether it’s a grift or actual lead poisoned brain rot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> Hmm well now I see why I was accused of possibly being one.
> 
> The first thread I frequented was the anime thread because i needed to “gauge the temperature of the water” on this side, it became clear that a lot of people here are more center or left and are worried about the same things I am - fascism and authoritarianism within the Republican Party - whether it’s a grift or actual lead poisoned brain rot.


Another thing, most of us are old farts with nothing better to do...


----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> festina lente


non, festina velocius.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> non, festina velocius.


Screw that!
— attributed to Archimedes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> festina lente


are you Merrick Garland?....i'm pretty sure that's the motto on his family crest...and i think it's embroidered into his underwear


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you Merrick Garland?....i'm pretty sure that's the motto on his family crest...and i think it's embroidered into his underwear


I seem to remember it was advice to one of Napoleon’s marshals.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I seem to remember it was advice to one of Napoleon’s marshals.


Garland sounds French...ish...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I seem to remember it was advice to one of Napoleon’s marshals.


i thought Augustus said that to his generals?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought Augustus said that to his generals?


Almost certain Augustus didn’t speak Italian.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought Augustus said that to his generals?


On looking it up, I concede. 









Festina lente - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> On looking it up, I concede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, I looked it up over an hour ago!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh come on, I looked it up over an hour ago!


I was mixing a res


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another thing, most of us are old farts with nothing better to do...


Taking a nap is doing something

Oh... and fishing


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Taking a nap is doing something
> 
> Oh... and fishing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

Photographic evidence of semi-fascism.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> Thanks! To be quite honest this site is a breath of fresh air. They constantly downvote anything that challengs their conservative or MAGA type ideals. *It sucks being nearly the only one with any brains. *


FIFY


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5192759


Why don’t you try going south?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why don’t you try going south?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


>


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

VaronaCirus said:


> Thanks! To be quite honest this site is a breath of fresh air. They constantly downvote anything that challengs their conservative or MAGA type ideals. It sucks being nearly the only one with leftist or left leaning ideals.
> 
> One of them pulled the bell curve and skull shapes on me lol. I prefer a well moderated space…leaves no room for the freaks.


You don't sound like you like a big Trump fan. Looking forward to your viewpoint.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5194477


Mtg isn't cool enough to slam mad dog 20/20


----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Mtg isn't cool enough to slam mad dog 20/20


MD 20/20 was responsible for my first blackout drunk...walked into the january night in Fargo to get more MD saturday night, woke up monday morning with a sick hangover and no idea how i got home, 25 miles away.1980 or 81


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)

And this guys dad wants to kill drug dealers


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5195149


on it's head...repeatedly...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5195213


least now he has skin in the game.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5195316


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5195211


All that money, yet we still laugh whenever he speaks.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5195597


And left about 100 of them with parliamentary democratic governments that were able to join the UN after they peacefully left, many have excellent relations with the UK today. Compare it to the German or Belgian management of their overseas possessions, or of France hanging on to Vietnam. The Brits confined themselves to cold war shit like fighting the communist insurgents in the post war. The fact is Britain wanted out of the empire game since before the second world war and was converting itself into an economic empire like the USA, which took over from them.

This is the 20th century we are dealing with, the 18th and 19th centuries were a different world and this century is shaping up to see the last of the empires fall, those would be Russia and China in today's world. All in all, of the imperial powers, the brits exited the stage most gracefully. The UK was also an evolving liberal democracy and along with the inclusion of more groups in society and more rights, goes the rule of law and equality under it and that in the end does not allow for imperialism.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5195613


This is americentric. In Germany Quisling is or was the eponym for high treason.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And left about 100 of them with parliamentary democratic governments that were able to join the UN after they peacefully left, many have excellent relations with the UK today. Compare it to the German or Belgian management of their overseas possessions, or of France hanging on to Vietnam. The Brits confined themselves to cold war shit like fighting the communist insurgents in the post war. The fact is Britain wanted out of the empire game since before the second world war and was converting itself into an economic empire like the USA, which took over from them.
> 
> This is the 20th century we are dealing with, the 18th and 19th centuries were a different world and this century is shaping up to see the last of the empires fall, those would be Russia and China in today's world. All in all, of the imperial powers, the brits exited the stage most gracefully. The UK was also an evolving liberal democracy and along with the inclusion of more groups in society and more rights, goes the rule of law and equality under it and that in the end does not allow for imperialism.


Its just a meme mate. Don't get too excited. I'm much much happier with the Westminster system of Government over all the others. Its far superior.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5196057


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5196052


who are those people? i don't recognize any of them


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who are those people? i don't recognize any of them


Sarah Palin Kid Rock and Ted Nugent 
Worst of all it’s an actual photo
Not a meme


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sarah Palin Kid Rock and Ted Nugent
> Worst of all it’s an actual photo
> Not a meme


yeah, i don't keep up with what the white trash is doing....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i don't keep up with what the white trash is doing....


White trash with cash


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5196315


He could be Donald's special master, he has the security clearances and would like the title!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> White trash with cash


so they're even more like trump than i thought at first....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5196599View attachment 5196600


----------



## bk78 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

TRIGGERED


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> TRIGGERED
> View attachment 5196721


how can that black little heart, all full of big mac grease, keep pumping the green bile that is trump's blood under this much stress?
something is going to blow soon, and hot burger grease will shoot 200 feet into the air, with the pumpkin he uses as a head balanced on top of the fountain.
sure hope someone catches that on video


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how can that black little heart, all full of big mac grease, keep pumping the green bile that is trump's blood under this much stress?
> something is going to blow soon, and hot burger grease will shoot 200 feet into the air, with the pumpkin he uses as a head balanced on top of the fountain.
> sure hope someone catches that on video


Good job on not name calling


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how can that black little heart, all full of big mac grease, keep pumping the green bile that is trump's blood under this much stress?
> something is going to blow soon, and hot burger grease will shoot 200 feet into the air, with the pumpkin he uses as a head balanced on top of the fountain.
> sure hope someone catches that on video


instant Superfund site


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5196808


that is some deadly shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Good job on not name calling


With Trump, description is name calling, how could you describe Trump in words without calling him a moron? How could you explain mass stupidity?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With Trump, description is name calling, how could you describe Trump in words without calling him a moron? How could you explain mass stupidity?


Roger Stone?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With Trump, description is name calling, how could you describe Trump in words without calling him a moron? How could you explain mass stupidity?


stick to the terms that matter: malefactor, autocrat, compulsive liar, racist, rapist, traitor, cheater, That Russian Asset In The Oval Room, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Roger Stone?


Weasel is a descriptive, not an insult to him, but perhaps to weasels. Traitor is another term one could use to describe Stone and criminal is another and there are many other possibilities including fascist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> stick to the terms that matter: malefactor, autocrat, compulsive liar, racist, rapist, traitor, cheater, That Russian Asset In The Oval Room, etc.


It is not calling Trump and republicans pejoratives that is the issue, it of them fitting the definitions so perfectly!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is not calling Trump and republicans pejoratives that is the issue, it of them fitting the definitions so perfectly!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

to be clear you can call trump etc names you cantr call members names during your discussions ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

good, or i would be truly good and screwed....


sunni said:


> to be clear you can call trump etc names you cantr call members names during your discussions ...


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, or i would be truly good and screwed....


sorry if i made that unclear. but let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2022)

What if trump is a member? I think NYCBambu is trump. Can we call NYCBambu names?


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 13, 2022)

Just call them trumpers. It explains it all and it's not a "bad" name. Too EZ


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 13, 2022)

I will always make fun of them for the boats and truck caravans, to a lesser extent...the town of liberBEARians. Not the individual though. If you get offended, that's your own fault for doing something dumb.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2022)

anybody find a my pillow guy getting his cell phone taken at Hardees meme yet???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody find a my pillow guy getting his cell phone taken at Hardees meme yet???


i honestly haven't been looking...isn't his entire life a bad meme by now?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody find a my pillow guy getting his cell phone taken at Hardees meme yet???


so far,


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5198139View attachment 5198140


don’t forget demonizing sex and gender freedom. No scriptural basis, but a powerful mind control tool.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> don’t forget demonizing sex and gender freedom. No scriptural basis, but a powerful mind control tool.


I haven’t forgot


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I haven’t forgot
> View attachment 5198143


no worries; I was speaking to the meme.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5198137


the box for mrs. lindsey's soul is an order of magnitude too big


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5199136


A more accurate image would be of her buried in bullshit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5199167


It’s why I believed Putin would never attack Ukraine when he did, he missed his opportunity. Things would be quite a bit different if Ukraine didn’t get the help it’s been getting from the US. I have no doubt support from the US would have been considerably less had the orange imbecile retained the White House. 

I guess Putin figured he’d win a second term. If not for Covid, he probably would have.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> View attachment 5199186


She was a very good spokesperson for Biden. I can see why a smart, informed, well spoken woman would offend the sensibilities of MAGA snowflake men.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> She was a very good spokesperson for Biden. I can see why a smart, informed, well spoken woman would offend the sensibilities of MAGA snowflake men.


Don't let appearances fool you, she can rip ya a new one real quick, thinks on her feet and is smarter than 99% of them...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> She was a very good spokesperson for Biden. I can see why a smart, informed, well spoken woman would offend the sensibilities of MAGA snowflake men.


I wasn’t sure that was Jen. 
So I looked up Psaki Patty memes.

99% of them were unkind to her or her boss. 

Repugs are a petty bunch.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5199421


Did you see how at each of his golf courses he has one cart that has been souped up to beat all the other carts so he can cheat. 
Now we know the alternative use.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> View attachment 5199186


Hot sake


Edit: I’d like to have an evening with Sake


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5199594


ooh, you got the shitty card, no "but her email" square, no benghazi square, and no hunter's laptop square...better luck next time..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5200061


The only reason to attend his funeral is to make sure he is dead!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2022)

I like Joe Biden because he has never asked me to pay his legal fees


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

newgrowboxgrower said:


>


are you suggesting that it was not sarcasm?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 20, 2022)

newgrowboxgrower said:


>


Amazing how much of that became true.

I don't think he is very funny. Im with most the audience who didn't seem to either.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)

One of these is a Trump rally 
I’m not convinced both aren’t


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5200823


OMG..
I just clicked on this thread.
OMG and yet this one has merit.
OMG


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)

Men with their lap dogs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572337591877353472


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5201852


I will never dream of jeanie the same way............................................ever again


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5202670


He should have gone to the next line, which is obviously Arial Rounded Mermaid Ta-tas.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 27, 2022)

The Bidjigal man who stood against the invading British for more than a decade


Resistance warrior Pemulwuy waged a successful guerrilla war against the colonists for 12 years. How did one man become a threat to the most powerful empire the world had ever seen?




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 27, 2022)

Polish football fans.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5204226View attachment 5204227View attachment 5204228


It would look perfectly natural for Batman and Robin to purp walk Roger Stone in this sartorial finest.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Every now and then a protest sign tells it like it is with unusual flair.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5204226View attachment 5204227View attachment 5204228


thats my fucking thing....i put those two pics of the penguins together, right here on this site, possible earlier in this thread...i demand royalties...in arrears.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5204359


Ole!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5204686


Don't forget praying your vote in either, prayer is a powerful thing and more effective than voting, if you believe!  Thoughts and prayers work for voting, just like for guns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

I wonder to what extent this pic of the Preying ‘Santis was staged.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5204228


Except Burgess Meredith wasn't a pinhead


----------



## HGCC (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Except Burgess Meredith wasn't a pinhead


no, he was a damn fine actor. he was the star of my favorite episode of the twilight zone, "time enough, at last" .


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Except Burgess Meredith wasn't a pinhead


?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, he was a damn fine actor. he was the star of my favorite episode of the twilight zone, "time enough, at last" .


That was one of my favorites as well

I also like Mr Dingle the Strong


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?


the comparison of his penguin character to roger stone's...roger stone character...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That was one of my favorites as well
> 
> I also like Mr Dingle the Strong


one of my favorites..."no, there ain't no moral, i just like that story."


----------



## HGCC (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the comparison of his penguin character to roger stone's...roger stone character...


He's like a heel in pro wrasslin.

He's the only person involved who I don't say "man fuck that guy." He is just a comic book villain doing comic book villainy things. Might be overthrowing the government today, maybe threatening everyone with a giant laser next week. He had a big Nixon tattoo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> He had a big Nixon tattoo


far as i know, he still does.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5206454View attachment 5206456View attachment 5206459


careful … she’ll send the Gazpacho after you!

Not right away though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576627648541130753


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Congratulations Judge


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5207152
> Congratulations Judge


Excuse me, one day to be President Jackson. What a glorious day that will be.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5207988


Jillboots?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Jillboots?


Nancy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5207988


AAHHH!...MY EYES...THEY BURN!...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> AAHHH!...MY EYES...THEY BURN!...


I know — !

Denim with ivory patent leather, smh


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nancy
> View attachment 5208025


Another song written by Lee Hazlewood:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know — !
> 
> Denim with ivory patent leather, smh


And after Labor Day


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Another song written by Lee Hazlewood:


nice!
How is the percussive effect of the main theme done? Sounds like guitar, but


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nice!
> How is the percussive effect of the main theme done? Sounds like guitar, but


https://spinditty.com/industry/The-Story-Behind-the-Song-Telstar-by-The-Tornados
a clavioline....seems like the same effect


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nice!
> How is the percussive effect of the main theme done? Sounds like guitar, but


It's a palm-muted guitar through a spring reverb unit with the tone turned up until it "drips"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://spinditty.com/industry/The-Story-Behind-the-Song-Telstar-by-The-Tornados
> a clavioline....seems like the same effect


thanks! I was put in mind of this, which more or less coincided with that first armpit hair.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's a palm-muted guitar through a spring reverb unit with the tone turned up until it "drips"


ah the things you could do with tube amplification


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5208082


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5208082


Here ya go


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 5208085


Haven't even mentioned that loser yet. Don't worry though, it's coming, .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Haven't even mentioned that loser yet. Don't worry though, it's coming, .
> 
> View attachment 5208089


Of course it is but you can’t defend the former guy
I’m sure trump would have saved Florida from the hurricane with his Sharpie?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Of course it is but you can’t defend the former guy
> I’m sure trump would have saved Florida from the hurricane with his Sharpie?


Did you hear me defending anyone, ? Didn't think so. And Trump isn't president anymore. Maybe it's time for you guys to move on,.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did you hear me defending anyone, ? Didn't think so. And Trump isn't president anymore. Maybe it's time for you guys to move on,.


You wish 
You own him till 2028


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You wish
> You own him till 2028


What do I wish?

OK, trying to stay on topic,


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5208109











A Timeline of Donald Trump's Creepiness While He Owned Miss Universe


From walking into a teen dressing room to joking about his obligation to sleep with contestants, Trump’s a storied pageant creep



www.rollingstone.com


----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


I'm pretty sure I know where you stand in this pie chart, . Let me guess the blue piece? The first step in recovery is acceptance.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)

OWNED !


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where you stand in this pie chart, . Let me guess the blue piece? The first step in recovery is acceptance.
> 
> View attachment 5208123


There is something to say about inflation being because Biden did not allow the economy to crash after Trump's shit handling of the pandemic (in which Trump and the Republicans passed a even bigger bill that was a money grab for them) left America devastated.

That is the problem with the right wing propagandists talking points, they rely on people not taking the next step and thinking about what the reality of the situation was that caused the impacts we are feeling today. Trump and the Republicans left us in a shit situation once again in 2020-2021, and once again the Democrats had to drag us out of it. 



I really look forward to a stable world (aka Russia not trying to kick off WW3) with a economy that is ready to grow after the shitty handling of it for 4 years. It won't happen overnight, but outside of the right wing fascists trying to burn the place down because their feels got hurt when people decided to listen to the lies white men told them, I think people are really ready for competent people who can get the job done like Biden and the Democrats have been doing since they took office. 

I think America and the world are really poised for some great things.


----------



## mooray (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where you stand in this pie chart, . Let me guess the blue piece? The first step in recovery is acceptance.
> 
> View attachment 5208123


We could blame Biden more if inflation were a US-specific problem, but it's global and some EU nations have it worse.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 5, 2022)

Gaza city, Palestine in 1960


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

when I searched for “Melania smiling”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

I’ll tell ya from bone spurs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


>


RoboCop did it similarly. Base for the custom job was an Olds Cutlass Supreme.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)

LOCK THIS TERRORIST up!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 9, 2022)

So you think Joe's gonna win again too huh.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


you said a mouthful!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 10, 2022)

Just had to share.

Someone on FB posted one of those memes. "Where were you when Armstrong walked on the moon in '69?"

My dad replied "In a trench filling up with torrential rain on a blow up mattress which was floating me up closer to the tracer bullets looking very pretty zipping and whooshing ,the exploding r p g,s drawing lines across the night sky, parachute flares and I kept floating higher and into it all until I just rolled out.
And I thought, what the bloody hell am I doing here in this place"


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5210436


this whole thing just makes me sad...why do you hate on joe? he actually cares about people. he hasn't tried to overthrow the government that was entrusted to him. he doesn't have children that steal from charities. he's never said he could or would grab anyone by the pussy. he's never stolen government documents, lied about having them, lied about returning them, then lied again about having them....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this whole thing just makes me sad...why do you hate on joe? he actually cares about people. he hasn't tried to overthrow the government that was entrusted to him. he doesn't have children that steal from charities. he's never said he could or would grab anyone by the pussy. he's never stolen government documents, lied about having them, lied about returning them, then lied again about having them....


I think he is a small-government libertarian.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)

Maakisgod said:


> View attachment 5211895View attachment 5211897View attachment 5211899View attachment 5211901View attachment 5211902View attachment 5211903


Fresh dirty sock anyone ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Oct 13, 2022)

New member goes straight to the politics section........hmmmm.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> New member goes straight to the politics section........hmmmm.


It’s a no balls move 
So Trump like


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)

Maakisgod said:


> Y’all sound salty AF gotta love politics


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

Maakisgod said:


> Wow yeah congrats on commenting about ignoring me. Have a blessed day


depends on what is doing the blessing. We have far too many adherents of the old deceiver come through here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, a second ignore that quick...busy night taking out the trash


I sometimes wonder if the recycling guy has thoughts about my liquor consumption


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I sometimes wonder if the recycling guy has thoughts about my liquor consumption


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5211964


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5212484


Now that’s a freedom convoy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5215025


And he calls that winning !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And he calls that winning !


Apparently, he was right, people were sick of winning and sick period, in fact hundreds of thousands were dying and if it wasn't for experimental drugs the dumb fuck might be dead himself. They were definitely sick of him, at least enough were!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5215025


I think “added $9T to the deficit” cannot be correct.
A deficit is spending minus revenue when spending is greater, and it contains a time factor. 
The term “added x to the national debt over y time” makes sense, since debt is the definite integral of deficit dt. 

Deficit is typically figured over a time interval, usually monthly or annually. The greatest annual deficit for a fiscal year in US history is a bit over $3T as near as I can figure out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think “added $9T to the deficit” cannot be correct.
> A deficit is spending minus revenue when spending is greater, and it contains a time factor.
> The term “added x to the national debt over y time” makes sense, since debt is the definite integral of deficit dt.
> 
> Deficit is typically figured over a time interval, usually monthly or annually. The greatest annual deficit for a fiscal year in US history is a bit over $3T as near as I can figure out.


Literalism is not a high priority for election posters and memes, even democratic ones, most voters don't know their assholes from a hole in the ground, much less the issues. Many base their vote on the constantly fluctuating price of gas and actually think the republicans will do something about it or anything else. This is marketing and much of that is bullshit and the psychological manipulation of the unmindful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

One could quibble about the details of these statements too, but in this case the Devil is not in the details but in plain sight, horns and all.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Literalism is not a high priority for election posters and memes, even democratic ones, most voters don't know their assholes from a hole in the ground, much less the issues. Many base their vote on the constantly fluctuating price of gas and actually think the republicans will do something about it or anything else. This is marketing and much of that is bullshit and the psychological manipulation of the unmindful.


still not an excuse for miscommunicating the core concept. Such things propagate, and in this instance contain the insult that comes from underestimating the audience’s capacity for understanding.

(edit) and trashing pointing it out as a quibble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> still not an excuse for miscommunicating the core concept. Such things propagate, and in this instance contain the insult that comes from underestimating the audience’s capacity for understanding.
> 
> (edit) and trashing pointing it out as a quibble.


I'm not making excuses for it, but cynicism pervades the advertising "industry", perception is more important than reality, it is what it is. If you want honesty the last place to look is an election, if you want truth put them under oath and even then...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583091526732722177


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583091526732722177


I think it’s photoshopped 
Orange Elvis hands look oversized


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Oct 20, 2022)

That’s some definition of “stressed”: too absorbed in entitlement fantasies to even notice actions taken, or maintain normal awareness of self & situation


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> That’s some definition of “stressed”: too absorbed in entitlement fantasies to even notice actions taken, or maintain normal awareness of self & situation


It’s nice to know he has the situation firmly in hand.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Oct 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s nice to know he has the situation firmly in hand.


I’ve heard people say “get a grip on yourself” but…English is so…slippery


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’ve heard people say “get a grip on yourself” but…English is so…slippery


This can lead to the requirement to readjust one’s grip so often, the remedy can be mistaken for rhythm.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

a children’s book? Grooming, perhaps?



and a mother Hubbard sequel!?







Related matter


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This can lead to the requirement to readjust one’s grip so often, the remedy can be mistaken for rhythm.


…especially by white guys


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …especially by white guys


As a white guy

… I can’t complain.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a children’s book? Grooming, perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 5215659
> 
> ...


I kind of loathe that flesh-colored ‘mustache’, TBH


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As a white guy
> 
> … I can’t complain.


I blame mass-production


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I blame mass-production


uh, the dude is me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> uh, the dude is me
> 
> View attachment 5215870


Umm…elderly white guy myself…no diminution meant…just, have seen a great many of said demographic professionally (functional anatomy, bones, connective tissues). I’m not exactly the swivel-hipped rocker I once was


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Umm…elderly white guy myself…no diminution meant…just, have seen a great many of said demographic professionally (functional anatomy, bones, connective tissues). I’m not exactly the swivel-hipped rocker I once was


I’m saying the mass production reference went zing over me. Still seeking enlightenment. And a reliably good frozen pizza.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m saying the mass production reference went zing over me. Still seeking enlightenment. And a reliably good frozen pizza.


No point. Hippie non-sequiteur.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> No point. Hippie non-sequiteur.


my last Mass production was a nativity play back when Apollo still flew.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216227


They don't eat that well in a federal maximum-security prison, whatever is on the food tray the SS guy shoves through the grub hole in his cell door. He'll get to walk by his wall for an hour a day to exercise and may be allowed to have a TV, which he could use to see himself called a loser and to see everybody shit on him or run for cover.

Donald is gonna have a Helluva Christmas this year, far from Merry. When Garland indicts him with a speedy trial and no defense, no delaying this freight train rushing down the rails with Donald bound tightly to the tracks squirming and screaming.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216260


Her voters know she is either lying or stupid, but so are they.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Her voters know she is either lying or stupid, but so are they.


What they all do know is that God doesn’t want them voting in socialists.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What they all do know is that God doesn’t want them voting in socialists.


now if they only knew what socialism was...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

chalicehaven said:


> View attachment 5216612View attachment 5216610


either one of those people is ten times smarter than both of you put together...and will be till the day they die...neither one of you can make a decent meme, much less run the fed or the entire country...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216721


second half of that is on some thin ice, j/s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216721


are you sure about that?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Her voters know she is either lying or stupid, but so are they.


It helps that she ran unopposed


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2022)

for the Canadian contingent


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5217503


i only picked the sad emoji because i'm thinking of the poor hookers...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i only picked the sad emoji because i'm thinking of the poor hookers...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Oct 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s nice to know he has the situation firmly in hand.


…I dunno - he has a shaky grasp of reality IMO


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …I dunno - he has a shaky grasp of reality IMO


The matter came to a head, and that’s the hard reality.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5217723



lots of scary costumes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)

Ex president


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2022)

Let’s keep the tradition going


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586728698656526343


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)

Too soon ?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Too soon ?
> View attachment 5220882


not soon enough


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5221687


You may see it yet on TV in a Georgia courtroom, but a ball gag would be more dignified, or at least use gold colored duct tape! I can see the judge sending the bailiff on a hunt through the sex shops of Atlanta looking for an appropriate orange ball gag... If he's already in federal prison when he appears, it might even match his orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You may see it yet on TV in a Georgia courtroom, but a ball gag would be more dignified, or at least use gold colored duct tape! I can see the judge sending the bailiff on a hunt through the sex shops of Atlanta looking for an appropriate orange ball gag... If he's already in federal prison when he appears, it might even match his orange jumpsuit.


Sorry I usually resort to Red Green tactics 
I’m a simple man


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry I usually resort to Red Green tactics
> I’m a simple man


The courts need to be more dignified if he won't STFU and obey the judge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry I usually resort to Red Green tactics
> I’m a simple man


ok, we could make 2 homemade vehicles and use them to draw and quarter him...that combines handyman's corner and the running of the bulls


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5221466


Sometimes the crazy trump people hand out the full size candy bars. There is an old lady that lives on a side street so we only pass by on Halloween. She is freaking all in on trump, I forget about it every year until the door opens. Whole living room covered in Trump stuff, posters on the wall, think there might be a painting on velvet of that trump/Rambo Mashup. Just crazy over the top shit, told us to vote trump.

It was full sized baby Ruth's though. That made me laugh so hard. Big plate of the candy bars nobody wants.

Edit: the...metaphor I guess, was not lost on me. I wonder if the lady was super into broncos gear pre-2016. It was done up like people who are super into a sports team and display all their memorabilia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Big plate of the candy bars nobody wants.


that sums up the entire republican philosophy...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Sometimes the crazy trump people hand out the full size candy bars. There is an old lady that lives on a side street so we only pass by on Halloween. She is freaking all in on trump, I forget about it every year until the door opens. Whole living room covered in Trump stuff, posters on the wall, think there might be a painting on velvet of that trump/Rambo Mashup. Just crazy over the top shit, told us to vote trump.
> 
> It was full sized baby Ruth's though. That made me laugh so hard. Big plate of the candy bars nobody wants.


DOOKIE !


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Sometimes the crazy trump people hand out the full size candy bars. There is an old lady that lives on a side street so we only pass by on Halloween. She is freaking all in on trump, I forget about it every year until the door opens. Whole living room covered in Trump stuff, posters on the wall, think there might be a painting on velvet of that trump/Rambo Mashup. Just crazy over the top shit, told us to vote trump.
> 
> It was full sized baby Ruth's though. That made me laugh so hard. Big plate of the candy bars nobody wants.


aw man Baby Ruth is the best!


----------



## HGCC (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

im just sayin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

If there was any doubt CNN has gone full blown radical right
They now entertain Rona


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> If there was any doubt CNN has gone full blown radical right
> They now entertain Rona
> View attachment 5222558


whozat?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> whozat?


Mitt Romneys daughter 
And talking head for the Republicans


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mitt Romneys daughter
> And talking head for the Republicans


Thanks
“rona cnn” search was a dry hole


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks
> “rona cnn” search was a dry hole


That’s her


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5222800


Beware, DIY is an emotional support Canadian. I pity the poor bastard who gets assigned to him.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Beware, DIY is an emotional support Canadian. I pity the poor bastard who gets assigned to him.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Beware, DIY is an emotional support Canadian. I pity the poor bastard who gets assigned to him.


I can see the benefit if he’s pointable.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)

Let’s compare  
Hershel vs Obama resumes


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mitt Romneys daughter
> And talking head for the Republicans


Ms. Legitimate Political Discourse herself


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I can see the benefit if he’s pointable.
> 
> View attachment 5222923


At first, I thought this said “paintable” - and I thought, ‘cool!’


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)

YOUR VOTE IS YOUR CHOICE !


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> View attachment 5222961


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5222936YOUR VOTE IS YOUR CHOICE !


turn the P into an R and they’re anagrams. Which is kinda weird for effective antonyms.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

*rump-l’oeil


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> View attachment 5222961


It just struck me how the weathered hazard diamond is a crowning touch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

i wonder what ol' rudy is up to lately? haven't heard much from him since he got bitch slapped in his divorce case.
uhoh...https://www.politico.com/news/2022/11/01/giuliani-defamation-georgia-election-workers-00064418
looks like he's still in hip deep shit...https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/oct/16/giuliani-trump-election-deniers-witnesses-legal-ethics-dc-pennsylvania
poor rudy, looks like he'll stay in court till the day he has a stroke that either kills him or turns him into a turnip.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder what ol' rudy is up to lately? haven't heard much from him since he got bitch slapped in his divorce case.
> uhoh...https://www.politico.com/news/2022/11/01/giuliani-defamation-georgia-election-workers-00064418
> looks like he's still in hip deep shit...https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/oct/16/giuliani-trump-election-deniers-witnesses-legal-ethics-dc-pennsylvania
> poor rudy, looks like he'll stay in court till the day he has a stroke that either kills him or turns him into a turnip.


I have no empathy for traitors to our country 
Judas gets what he deserves


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder what ol' rudy is up to lately? haven't heard much from him since he got bitch slapped in his divorce case.
> uhoh...https://www.politico.com/news/2022/11/01/giuliani-defamation-georgia-election-workers-00064418
> looks like he's still in hip deep shit...https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/oct/16/giuliani-trump-election-deniers-witnesses-legal-ethics-dc-pennsylvania
> poor rudy, looks like he'll stay in court till the day he has a stroke that either kills him or turns him into a turnip.


I just hope he got that crown seal fixed…it was leaking oil BAD there for a while


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I just hope he got that crown seal fixed…it was leaking oil BAD there for a while


was that oil? i thought it was the evil leaking out of his rotten brain...


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Poetic license…


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2022)

(sorry had to use text because I don't know how to make it look like a marker)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5223019
> 
> (sorry had to use text because I don't know how to make it look like a marker)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Nov 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589840266458181632


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589840266458181632


Being "hoisted by your own petard" refers to a maker of explosives being blown off the face of the earth by their own bombs.
seems about right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5223678




And my spam filter will get a much needed rest...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2022)

New housekeeper at Mar A Lago 

Potential future presidential running mate

Dropping like flies and making America great again


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5224131


is that Jackie Gleason? where the fuck did they dredge him up from?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that Jackie Gleason? where the fuck did they dredge him up from?


From the moon, Alice


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> From the moon, Alice


beat me to it!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5224216View attachment 5224238


that background pic of That Man as prophet is disturbing.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Boru420 said:


> View attachment 5224253


you came through here once before, touting maga then also


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you came through here once before, touting maga then also


Give him a break 
He had all his red tsunamis memes ready to go 
Then…
Americans voted


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Nov 10, 2022)

Boru420 said:


> View attachment 5224253


That’s not true:
*



Amendment XIX

Click to expand...

*


> The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any state on account of sex.
> 
> Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


Want to try again, or give up while you’re behind?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Boru420 said:


> View attachment 5224253


They get to vote twice or more.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> That’s not true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya can’t argue religion


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Give him a break
> He had all his red tsunamis memes ready to go
> Then…
> Americans voted


I got a red wave gif for him


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5224207


trumps hands are way too big, if you're photoshopping, pay attention to the details.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5224576


I called them the 1980s myself.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)

But Hunter Biden …


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2022)

Franks and beans 
There is just something about Mary


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5225639
> 
> View attachment 5225678


it''s not easy being green...and red.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5226112View attachment 5226113View attachment 5226114


That last image might be breaking the TOS, one of mine got taken down for showing dead people, but that last image was worse!  Poor @sunni show some consideration!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That last image might be breaking the TOS, one of mine got taken down for showing dead people, but that last image was worse!  Poor @sunni show some consideration!


At least I didn’t try and promote one particular brand of ketchup ?
baby steps … 
Edit 
Al Gore has too much baggage thanks to South Park


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2022)

A Tudor Dixon quote about Michigan


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5226444View attachment 5226445


epic ball pit burn


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5226872


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5226932


Like ya do….


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Like ya do….


Normal stuff.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5227283


The row boat.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5227283


dump’em both and try to save the boat.
(edit) Canuk beat me to it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5227283


me...i'd get a beer and sit on the shore watching them try to stand on each others heads as they slowly drown...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> me...i'd get a beer and sit on the shore watching them try to stand on each others heads as they slowly drown...


If I had to save one of the two, I would save trump. DeSantis is electable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If I had to save one of the two, I would save trump. DeSantis is electable.


yeah, he is, and it makes me sad that our educational system has been so fucking broken that that is a possibility...of course i was even sadder when i realized that slightly over half the country were fucking idiots, 6 years ago...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)

Arkansas governor


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Arkansas governor
> View attachment 5227475


the tattooed flies are a nice touch


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the tattooed flies are a nice touch


Pygmy's head also nice. I bet she gets a lot of requests for bed time stories.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Pygmy's head also nice. I bet she gets a lot of requests for bed time stories.


she could read for BDSMC News


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Arkansas governor
> View attachment 5227475


why does she smell like fish?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why does she smell like fish?


Daddy’s side of the family


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)

never forget the only time a confederate flag entered our capital


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

That's a very odd way of saying the right aren't educated


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5227628


Never thought about it... good point tho. Couple of things.... those tits suck, secondly, that dick must be really short.... and lastly, where did she get a razor to shave that cuntakentee?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's a very odd way of saying the right aren't educated
> 
> View attachment 5227641


She sounds nice. Like MTG down under.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5227707


Committee Chairs in the next Congress.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> She sounds nice. Like MTG down under.


I am NOT looking at MTG down under.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am NOT looking at MTG down under.


You’re not but many others are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5227722


What is that, a Firebird?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What is that, a Firebird?


Maybe a GTO


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What is that, a Firebird?


grille is wrong I think

(edit) actually I think you called it. This is a ‘69 400.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 18, 2022)

I've never owned a V8-powered car


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've never owned a V8-powered car


My first car was a ‘76 Olds Gutless Supreme in the flesh-tone. Dad got it for when I went to grad school. It was a pig.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My first car was a ‘76 Olds Gutless Supreme in the flesh-tone. Dad got it for when I went to grad school. It was a pig.
> 
> View attachment 5227755


That was the last year the Cutlass looked good


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That was the last year the Cutlass looked good


It handled like an airship. Taught me a thing or two about anticipating maneuvers. It shook like a dog in a thunderstorm at 80, which was near its top speed.

(edit) those rare times I put enough foot into it to downshift, the sound it made was distinctly offended.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've never owned a V8-powered car


You need to change that whilst you still can.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My first car was a ‘76 Olds Gutless Supreme in the flesh-tone. Dad got it for when I went to grad school. It was a pig.
> 
> View attachment 5227755


its a good looking car from the nose cone back. That front end is just horrid.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> its a good looking car from the nose cone back. That front end is just horrid.


I thought the grille was one of its better features. The vinyl roof and fake-limo side windows were kinda disco.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I thought the grille was one of its better features. The vinyl roof and fake-limo side windows were kinda disco.


The grille is pretty funky but the whole nose cone looks odd. Like its off another squarer car and just bolted it on. The front bumper looks way to big.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The grille is pretty funky but the whole nose cone looks odd. Like its off another squarer car and just bolted it on. The front bumper looks way to big.


The front bumper was the result of recently-enacted impact specifications. It took a while to square that away, and GTs from Europe imported then had their looks hurt by the new laws.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

I won’t be deterred till he is stopped
Sorry not


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> dump’em both and try to save the boat.
> (edit) Canuk beat me to it


AND ME - cheers, dude!


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the tattooed flies are a nice touch


“POISON”…true enough


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

Salute


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5228586


you never heard of trunking?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you never heard of trunking?


No but knowing you I’m scared to look it up


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5228671


Daddy cutthroat, and when Donald goes down, he will cut a lot of throats and stab a few backs. I figure after the FBI has him in custody for a while he will squeal like a pig, as the whining and excuses turn into confessions and finger pointing at his diminishing list of friends, allies and loyalists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)

but Hunter…


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5229481View attachment 5229483


I swear, that Elon


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Maybe it's just an engine fire and might puff out some thrust sporadically, but its control system is all fucked up. A slim majority could be destructive for the GOP with Donald going down in court along with a lot of other republicans over the next couple of years. Garland put a jack in the deck when he dealt the wild cards.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe it's just an engine fire and might puff out some thrust sporadically, but its control system is all fucked up. A slim majority could be destructive for the GOP with Donald going down in court along with a lot of other republicans over the next couple of years. Garland put a jack in the deck when he dealt the wild cards.
> 
> View attachment 5230239


we've been carrying the fucking weak ass republicans for decades, i think we can keep flying without an engine that will constantly be trying to go into reverse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we've been carrying the fucking weak ass republicans for decades, i think we can keep flying without an engine that will constantly be trying to go into reverse.


Like I pointed out, all is not well in behind the looking glass in wonderland, they face division and the slimmer the majority, the more power the moderates in close districts have. They can vote with the democrats on compromise legislation and scuttle hearings into Hunter which will hurt them, not MTG come election day. The Trumpers can't do this, and they won't soon have Donald backstopping them and calling them RINOs. In fact, some of them on that pardon list might have cause to be worried about Jack. With the kingpin already gone for good, the only ones his cronies and minions will have to sellout for a deal are congress people and it might be an interesting 2 years. Parliamentary politics is something people have forgot about recently, but it used to be a part of the way the house worked, votes weren't along party lines enforced by death threats.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I pointed out, all is not well in behind the looking glass in wonderland, they face division and the slimmer the majority, the more power the moderates in close districts have. They can vote with the democrats on compromise legislation and scuttle hearings into Hunter which will hurt them, not MTG come election day. The Trumpers can't do this, and they won't soon have Donald backstopping them and calling them RINOs. In fact, some of them on that pardon list might have cause to be worried about Jack. With the kingpin already gone for good, the only ones his cronies and minions will have to sellout for a deal are congress people and it might be an interesting 2 years. Parliamentary politics is something people have forgot about recently, but it used to be a part of the way the house worked, votes weren't along party lines enforced by death threats.


Close districts mean nothing. Elections are a y/n binary proposition. It might matter where coalition politics are practiced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Close districts mean nothing. Elections are a y/n binary proposition. It might matter where coalition politics are practiced.


My whole point is they may be again practicing politics as it used to be played in congress, until recently votes were not along party lines for everything compromise was possible. The slimmer the majority the better the odds and with Trump gone or muzzled, the magats will lose much of their voice and power. How many republican districts were won by 10,000 votes or less? The moderates will not profit from letting the radicals set the agenda, MTG can fuck up all she wants and get reelected, but others not so much. The moderates can compromise with the democrats, even on who will be speaker if they wish, but I think they will wait until Donald is disposed of before becoming bolder. Right now, party discipline is enforced by threats of violence and death threats from the lunatic republican base. As soon as MTG puts a hit on them, Donald will mention them, she has a tiny voice on her own.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My whole point is they may be again practicing politics as it used to be played in congress, until recently votes were not along party lines for everything compromise was possible. The slimer the majority the better the odds and with Trump gone or muzzled, the magats will lose much of their voice and power. How many republican districts were won by 10,000 votes or less? The moderates will not profit from letting the radicals set the agenda, MTG can fuck up all she wants and get reelected, but others not so much. The moderates can compromise with the democrats, even on who will be speaker if they wish, but I think they will wait until Donald is disposed of before becoming bolder. Right now, party discipline is enforced by threats of violence and death threats from the lunatic republican base. As soon as MTG puts a hit on them, Donald will mention them, she has a tiny voice on her own.


pretty speculative if you ask me, but I had fun with this part. 



> The slimer the majority


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> pretty speculative if you ask me, but I had fun with this part.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230263


It's just looking at the probabilities and the lessons from the past, we are more used to the give and take of minority governments, fewer parties do not necessarily equate to fewer differences among them and less than a half dozen Republican members control the congress. Mitch appears to want to put lipstick on the pig for a spell now that it looks like Donald will be gone or somewhat muzzled. He can read the polls too and these assholes screwed him out of a majority in the house and senate, if not for Trump, he and Rove would have had it in the bag.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> if not for Trump,


and the RvW leaker, and jan. 6th, and cruz shitting on veterans, and republicans shitting on every lgbtq person in the country....
the entire party is full of fuckheaded idiots, hope mcturtle likes doing non stop damage control, trying to dam the verbal diarrhea coming from any one member of the freedumb carcass is a full time job, and he has at least a dozen of them to deal with


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the RvW leaker, and jan. 6th, and cruz shitting on veterans, and republicans shitting on every lgbtq person in the country....
> the entire party is full of fuckheaded idiots, hope mcturtle likes doing non stop damage control, trying to dam the verbal diarrhea coming from any one member of the freedumb carcass is a full time job, and he has at least a dozen of them to deal with


Now ya know why the delay for Donald and how useful he was for dividing the republicans and fucking up Mitch and Karl Rove's nefarious plans. It is not a conspiracy theory, the only thing in the J6 committee's power was timing, same for Garland who also started late, working his way from the bottom to the top. Now the brakes are off, hence Jack and it is apparent from his rep, Jack means business. He was appointed to a second term at the court in the Hague about 3 months ago and he would not leave that to waste his time. All the usual lawyers are happy as clams and even Glenn is coming around and will end up being Jack's biggest fan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the RvW leaker, and jan. 6th, and cruz shitting on veterans, and republicans shitting on every lgbtq person in the country....
> the entire party is full of fuckheaded idiots, hope mcturtle likes doing non stop damage control, trying to dam the verbal diarrhea coming from any one member of the freedumb carcass is a full time job, and he has at least a dozen of them to deal with


It is an ancient story with a new twist and a new Jack!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now ya know why the delay for Donald and how useful he was for dividing the republicans and fucking up Mitch and Karl Rove's nefarious plans. It is not a conspiracy theory, the only thing in the J6 committee's power was timing, same for Garland who also started late, working his way from the bottom to the top. Now the brakes are off, hence Jack and it is apparent from his rep, Jack means business. He was appointed to a second term at the court in the Hague about 3 months ago and he would not leave that to waste his time. All the usual lawyers are happy as clams and even Glenn is coming around and will end up being Jack's biggest fan.


trump was completely unnecessary for anything that has happened, outside of him picking the worst possible candidates to run in the stupidest places he could run them, based on who kissed his ass the most.
it's PAST time to get that fat orange piece of shit locked up, any value he had against the republicans is nullified by the potential he has to incite violence in his fuckhead followers. indict him, jail him as a flight risk, and issue a gag order, cut him off from the press and all social media till the trial is done.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is an ancient story with a new twist and a new Jack!
> View attachment 5230271View attachment 5230272
> 
> View attachment 5230273
> View attachment 5230274


he seems to be a fine prosecutor, and he is imposing looking, but you're inventing a whole mythos around him before he's done a damn thing...
lets see if you're still so enthusiastic in a month. not that i expect him to disappoint, mind you, he is a fine prosecutor, with a well deserved reputation, but let him at least take one swing at the bean stalk before we proclaim him a giant killer
i'm waiting to see how big a stink the republicans raise about his wife...and i'm not sure they're wrong...she publicly supported anyone but trump, and made donations to his opponent. is that a lot different from what we're pissed at the thomas' about? what constitutes conflict of interest? what differentiates Smith and his wife from thomas and his wife?
and don't explain to me that political donations are different that pressuring mark meadows...i know that, but can you say for sure that Smith's wife's activities have no influence on his decisions? if they did, that's conflict...
i'm beginning to think smith might not have been the best pic, because of her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he seems to be a fine prosecutor, and he is imposing looking, but you're inventing a whole mythos around him before he's done a damn thing...
> lets see if you're still so enthusiastic in a month. not that i expect him to disappoint, mind you, he is a fine prosecutor, with a well deserved reputation, but let him at least take one swing at the bean stalk before we proclaim him a giant killer
> i'm waiting to see how big a stink the republicans raise about his wife...and i'm not sure they're wrong...she publicly supported anyone but trump, and made donations to his opponent. is that a lot different from what we're pissed at the thomas' about? what constitutes conflict of interest? what differentiates Smith and his wife from thomas and his wife?
> and don't explain to me that political donations are different that pressuring mark meadows...i know that, but can you say for sure that Smith's wife's activities have no influence on his decisions? if they did, that's conflict...
> i'm beginning to think smith might not have been the best pic, because of her.


It is a meme thread and I'm giving you a preview of coming attractions!  Don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is a meme thread and I'm giving you a preview of coming attractions!  Don't shoot the messenger!


ok...but i still have the doubts i expressed. hope i'm wrong, but the republicans will grab at every straw that exists until they pull them all out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2022)

I got u


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I got u
> View attachment 5230276


actually, i hope they don't rest easy, each one of them deserves to bear Marley's chains for the rest of eternity...or worse.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> View attachment 5230327


The three amigos, a psychopath, a moron and a narcissist walked into a bar...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> View attachment 5230327


is it just me, or does ted cruz always look like he's made out of farts and spare parts? crammed into a bad fitting suit...and scrape that fucking fungus off of your face, no amount of hair will hide your lack of a jaw line or a chin, grandpa Munster


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5230331


one of the best looking bunch of magats i've ever seen, it's like their true inner selves are being expressed for the first time in their ...um..lives?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5231192


Founded by Lincoln is a stretch but the rest is spot on.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5231215


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5231192


R.I.P.....if you can while little demons stick pitchforks in your asses...and other places


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5231215


tell that to Melania


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2022)

*Trump said Kanye West is a 'seriously troubled man, who happens to be Black.

Pot, meet Kettle.*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2022)

7


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 27, 2022)

You


captainmorgan said:


> *Trump said Kanye West is a 'seriously troubled man, who happens to be Black.
> 
> Pot, meet Kettle.*


Trump and Ye share one other thing in common
Neither are white


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You
> Trump and Ye share one other thing in common
> Neither are white


trump may be orange on the outside, but he's black on the inside...but i think it's the remnants of his soul bleeding out


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump may be orange on the outside, but he's black on the inside...but i think it's the remnants of his soul bleeding out


it’s rust


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Derbud420 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2022)

Now available 
My crutch


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now available
> My crutch
> View attachment 5231621


they should have just let him die in an alley while he was an addict...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)

what did Hunter Biden do again?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5231802


inaccurate...they're all fucking armed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5232568


HEY!...She was his SECOND cousin, thank you very much... 
at least they didn't have any kids.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5232649


worse - it would obligate them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> HEY!...She was his SECOND cousin, thank you very much...
> at least they didn't have any kids.


I wonder who his first one was, then.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 2, 2022)

Not even asking much, just give them their sick days


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> Not even asking much, just give them their sick days View attachment 5233101


they got a 5% a year raise for the next five years, a payout that will average $11,000.00, and an extra paid day off each year.
that's not incredibly great, but i don't think i'd be jumping up and down and holding my breath for what is essentially a weeks paid vacation...
don't try to grab the whole cake every time you go into the bakery, take it a slice at a time. in a couple of years, re-negotiate...or strike then, when it won't cripple the fucking economy, which would make them one of the most hated unions in existence.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> Not even asking much, just give them their sick days View attachment 5233101


Did the second bill die already? The sick days (outside of the one they now are getting) wasn't a part of the main package that was just signed, but I hadn't heard that it failed in a vote. If not there is still some hope.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they got a 5% a year raise for the next five years, a payout that will average $11,000.00, and an extra paid day off each year.
> that's not incredibly great, but i don't think i'd be jumping up and down and holding my breath for what is essentially a weeks paid vacation...
> don't try to grab the whole cake every time you go into the bakery, take it a slice at a time. in a couple of years, re-negotiate...or strike then, when it won't cripple the fucking economy, which would make them one of the most hated unions in existence.


They work 60+ hours a week and don’t get any sick leave. A week of sick leave and an increase in staffing might decrease profit margins by 10-15% if they strike that’s on the rail executives for being greedy, not the workers for wanting a home life


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> They work 60+ hours a week and don’t get any sick leave. A week of sick leave and an increase in staffing might decrease profit margins by 10-15% if they strike that’s on the rail executives for being greedy, not the workers for wanting a home life


Heard something too about how the shareholders since the Bush (1) years have had something like 300% increase in their income while they shedded a lot of their workforce.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Heard something too about how the shareholders since the Bush (1) years have had something like 300% increase in their income while they shedded a lot of their workforce.


It’s fucking nuts man, they really should strike now that congress basically said “no, get back to work” if the government can make you go to work then freedom doesn’t exist. Seriously what could they do if the rail workers released a statement saying they weren’t coming in till their demands were met and didn’t show up to work the next day?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> It’s fucking nuts man, they really should strike now that congress basically said “no, get back to work” if the government can make you go to work then freedom doesn’t exist. Seriously what could they do if the rail workers released a statement saying they weren’t coming in till their demands were met and didn’t show up to work the next day?


I don't know, they did get a lot of wage increase and other shit too. They did get a day sick leave with pay and no reason for it, and do think 7 is not asking too much, but like someone else said earlier, do it when you don't force entire cities into not having the needed chemicals to provide clean water because chemicals are not being transported.

A handful of sick days being the reason these workers strike would be a hard pill for us all to swallow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know, they did get a lot of wage increase and other shit too. They did get a day sick leave with pay and no reason for it, and do think 7 is not asking too much, but like someone else said earlier, do it when you don't force entire cities into not having the needed chemicals to provide clean water because chemicals are not being transported.
> 
> A handful of sick days being the reason these workers strike would be a hard pill for us all to swallow.


I can imagine that it has been so bad so long that the strikers are certain they need to exploit the opportunity to exert the big leverage. The last decades have been much kinder to management than to labor. I read something not long ago about rail workers having a pretty draconian on-call system, and management entrenched in an attitude of “take it or quit”. So it’s tough on both sides (workers and customers).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2022)

i'm sympathetic to the workers, but i'm also sympathetic to all the people a rail strike would effect, and that's a lot of people, at least part of EVERYTHING made or sold in the US travels by rail at some point.
If the economy wasn't teetering on the brink of recession, if inflation wasn't still high, if the supply chain was in good health otherwise, i would say strike. as things stand now, that could cause a lot of damage to people all over the country, and eventually the world.
my advice is still to wait till things at least aren't in major flux, if they strike and it causes a full blown recession, causes people in all those industries to lose jobs, they will have very little if any sympathy from the rest of the country, and the sympathy of the rest of the country can be a powerful tool.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 2, 2022)

A strike works best when it causes problems, it could all be avoided by giving them some sick days. The only people responsible are the ones trying to treat workers like property


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> They work 60+ hours a week and don’t get any sick leave. A week of sick leave and an increase in staffing might decrease profit margins by 10-15% if they strike that’s on the rail executives for being greedy, not the workers for wanting a home life


I’m a union carpenter by trade.
we don’t get any fucking sick leave. Nobody in the union building trades does. So Wtf?

everything that congress has got them is great.

I think everybody should have paid sick leave but that’s not happening yet


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m a union carpenter by trade.
> we don’t get any fucking sick leave. Nobody in the union building trades does. So Wtf?
> 
> everything that congress has got them is great.
> ...


Every other developed nation has sick leave. Costly strikes are how labor laws get made, the government will have to pass a law mandating paid sick leave. For employers that can’t afford it; to bad they can and should fail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5233190


The "last supper" of Cheeto Jesus before crucifixion.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> Every other developed nation has sick leave. Costly strikes are how labor laws get made, the government will have to pass a law mandating paid sick leave. For employers that can’t afford it; to bad they can and should fail.


Yes. Every single worker in this country should have it. That cost should be passed on to consumers and or come out of profits. I agree.
My point is there’s allot of us other union heads that don’t have it. And I fucking guarantee you we work allot harder than most of them. Just because they can put a gun to the economy’s head shouldn’t make their cause better than anybody else’s.
Would it be nice if they got it during normal negotiations yeah! Of course.

I’m not hating. I think it should be a federal mandate for all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598796065183932416


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I can imagine that it has been so bad so long that the strikers are certain they need to exploit the opportunity to exert the big leverage. The last decades have been much kinder to management than to labor. I read something not long ago about rail workers having a pretty draconian on-call system, and management entrenched in an attitude of “take it or quit”. So it’s tough on both sides (workers and customers).


Don't get me wrong, I am with the workers on this. I think 7 days no reason sick days a year in a post-pandemic environment is more than reasonable. We need to stop forcing people to work sick. Sure sometimes it will be taken advantage of, but that is not a reason to not give it to them.

These companies are so used to workers being disposable after gutting them to skeleton crews that we are finding ourselves in this situation now. All of the money they saved having found its way back into their pockets (even if it gets spent in new buildings/machines/offices because that is money in their own company (building the owners wealth) and not something that increases the growth of the people who do the work of the company), all the while their taxes were being slashed.

It has a been a long handful of decades that this has been building. And I don't blame the rail workers to take this moment that they are desperately needed to get some very much needed pay. 24% pay increase is pretty badass, I wouldn't toss that aside for 6 sick days, but I still hope they get it.

But I would also understand that as strong of a position as the workers are in at the moment, it is because they are such a pivotal role in our society that if they did strike right now, and trying to explain to your kids why you have to boil water to drink because someone thought a 24% pay raise was not enough is not going to sell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am with the workers on this. I think 7 days no reason sick days a year in a post-pandemic environment is more than reasonable. We need to stop forcing people to work sick. Sure sometimes it will be taken advantage of, but that is not a reason to not give it to them.
> 
> These companies are so used to workers being disposable after gutting them to skeleton crews that we are finding ourselves in this situation now. All of the money they saved having found its way back into their pockets (even if it gets spent in new buildings/machines/offices because that is money in their own company (building the owners wealth) and not something that increases the growth of the people who do the work of the company), all the while their taxes were being slashed.
> 
> ...


24% pay increase sounds great on the surface of it. But I wonder (I don’t know) how many % would be equitable compared to, say, mid-level insurance workers. Rail is a peculiar industry with a loyal workforce, and I wonder how much capital has been in this loyalty. 

The extreme example, of which I learned recently, was sugar in Haiti under the prerevolutionary French. There were twenty slaves for every Frenchman, since sugar cane is labor-intensive well beyond cotton. The plantation owners could work the slaves to their capacity. However if they overworked them to the point where they died in six to nine months, they made more money, enough that there was profit left after buying a full set of fresh-off-the-boat slaves. So that’s what they did. 

I have no idea how much of that applies. But with management recognizing obligation only to the shareholder, my trust is not great.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 3, 2022)

Edit: I laughed for a solid 5 minutes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5233369


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/the-artful-dodger/

he either shit his pants, or he's a shameless liar...or both. given his political leanings and past stupidity, i'm going with both...has anyone smelled him recently? he may still be doing it, he is 73 and stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/the-artful-dodger/
> 
> he either shit his pants, or he's a shameless liar...or both. given his political leanings and past stupidity, i'm going with both...has anyone smelled him recently? he may still be doing it, he is 73 and stupid.


if the pants part is true, that was the


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Dec 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. Every single worker in this country should have it. That cost should be passed on to consumers and or come out of profits. I agree.
> My point is there’s allot of us other union heads that don’t have it. And I fucking guarantee you we work allot harder than most of them. Just because they can put a gun to the economy’s head shouldn’t make their cause better than anybody else’s.
> Would it be nice if they got it during normal negotiations yeah! Of course.
> 
> I’m not hating. I think it should be a federal mandate for all.


Agree. Not just because it's a humane thing to do. People coming to work while sick spread disease and aren't at their best when working. They stay sick longer which makes them less productive. The US is in the dark ages when it comes to social policy. 

Regarding the rail workers demands. They aren't wrong to threaten to strike if their demands aren't met. I have no issues with what they did.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5233397


BS


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)

Speaking of feckless


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Agree. Not just because it's a humane thing to do. People coming to work while sick spread disease and aren't at their best when working. They stay sick longer which makes them less productive. The US is in the dark ages when it comes to social policy.
> 
> Regarding the rail workers demands. They aren't wrong to threaten to strike if their demands aren't met. I have no issues with what they did.


I agree with everything you said. I am very pro union and definitely appreciate the power of the strike. I’ve done it more than a few times and will always honor another unions strike.

I’ve got lots of family members in the union.
what kinda pisses me off, having lots of family that are in the trades and that work for ATT, previously Pacbell, they get paid so much more than we do when all is said and done its fucking nuts and they are always in contract disputes. Just because when the utility unions strike people will immediately suffer.
not knowing what the overall union rail workers package is, from my experience, what congress did by stepping in worked out great. They should should take it as a win and use their collective bargaining power to get the paid sick leave next time.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5233809


they’ll never let him on the rolls


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 4, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I agree with everything you said. I am very pro union and definitely appreciate the power of the strike. I’ve done it more than a few times and will always honor another unions strike.
> 
> I’ve got lots of family members in the union.
> what kinda pisses me off, having lots of family that are in the trades and that work for ATT, previously Pacbell, they get paid so much more than we do when all is said and done its fucking nuts and they are always in contract disputes. Just because when the utility unions strike people will immediately suffer.
> not knowing what the overall union rail workers package is, from my experience, what congress did by stepping in worked out great. They should should take it as a win and use their collective bargaining power to get the paid sick leave next time.


They have a right to strike, everyone does. You can't force someone to labor against their will, they can just say no and sit down and not push the button. No clue if it's warranted in this particular case.

Same as if you really really want to look at hunter bidens weiner, I think that's your right.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> They have a right to strike, everyone does. You can't force someone to labor against their will, they can just say no and sit down and not push the button. No clue if it's warranted in this particular case.
> 
> Same as if you really really want to look at hunter bidens weiner, I think that's your right.View attachment 5233847View attachment 5233848
> View attachment 5233850View attachment 5233851


it tops his lap


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5234453View attachment 5234454


Hunter, duude! I mean like eewww!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5234453View attachment 5234454


^This exactly...I have no love for any politicians, some get respect, and some get what they fucking deserve. If Hunter fucked up, then Hunter should pay for it. On the off chance the republicans ever do prove anything criminal against him, i think they'll be disappointed in the reaction of "the libs"...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2022)

Americans say thank you


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5235170


scrotum tanning gone wrong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> scrotum tanning gone wrong


is there a right way? some things should remain in the dark...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is there a right way? some things should remain in the dark...


or at least where the sun don’ shine


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5235384


If trump were ever in a position to forcibly deport anyone again, you would have people lining up claiming to have made that meme, to escape trumpsylvania


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

Watching Trump's trial, it will drown out all other news, even non news from the media. After him other dominos will fall, the guilty pleas and deals first. Kevin needs to be careful who he appoints to committees and puts in the spotlight, since some of the loonies the media mentions are on that Trump pardon request list, pardons for what I wonder? They were in WH meetings with people who will be under indictment and looking for a deal, their votes on J6 can be seen as furtherance of a conspiracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5235809


Yeah, but you know the brown folks might get some and culture wars are far more important than being played as suckers by con artists blowing dog whistles for simple minds with hearts full of fear and hate. They don't just fuck themselves with evil stupidity, the fuck everybody else too. You can see why some greedy billionaires promote this shit, support it financially and have for years. Make the fools worry about unimportant and trivial things while they screw them, hey it's ok as long as it triggers the libs! Look no further than the Midwest rural support of Trump and the tariff wars with China that screwed them and destroyed their markets. It is the war in Ukraine and the way Biden is fighting it that is saving them, but they still have their faces shoved in the republican's asses. Facts just don't matter, neither does policy, it's all feels with these folks and common sense does not enter the picture at all.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2022)

someone was 


trained


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5236428


If it were God's work, there would only be a pair of smoking shoes left...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5236724


the wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead


there was never a hamster in her head...it was a rat, a slimy, diseased rat...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5236771


No words necessary


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No words necessary


yup it’s plainly Snake in a Cake


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> yup it’s plainly Snake in a Cake


Yeah that’s it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

the licing on the icing?
the source of yeast for that feast?
a good way to ruin a bundt cake?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the licing on the icing?
> the source of yeast for that feast?
> a good way to ruin a bundt cake?


Wart on a torte


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the licing on the icing?
> the source of yeast for that feast?
> a good way to ruin a bundt cake?


Same idea as a turd in the punch bowl...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wart on a torte


pervert on the derzert



oh! Insurrection on a confection!


----------



## HGCC (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the source of yeast for that feast?


Day made, that was a good one.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5237162


That makes fruit cake look promising 
Let’s just call it rock cake


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5237825


except this guy isn’t signing the nonaggression pact


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

i still like this one better


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5238572


it’s all the buttery males. They’re emollient.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still like this one better
> View attachment 5238382


Well done ! Love it .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## MickFoster (Dec 17, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5238941View attachment 5238942


That's the hardest I've laughed in years......thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

Shown actual size.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Shown actual size.
> 
> View attachment 5239225


i try to visualize him as Baron Harkonnen...but he's just too...wimpy. no savagery, just larceny...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i try to visualize him as Baron Harkonnen...but he's just too...wimpy. no savagery, just larceny...


the distinction between:
badass
bad ass


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

so many details. Wish I could make out the Archie comics text.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> so many details. Wish I could make out the Archie comics text.
> 
> View attachment 5239763


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5239787


Thanks!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

**


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *View attachment 5240307*


where are all the madmen with machine guns when you have such opportunities?
just think of all the good that could have come from everyone in that room being murdered on the spot.
go ahead, i'll wait


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where are all the madmen with machine guns when you have such opportunities?
> just think of all the good that could have come from everyone in that room being murdered on the spot.
> go ahead, i'll wait


Every one was a con artist and religious grifter, they recognized a fellow souless bastard and he knew them as the same too, they were natural allies. Many of them have a fuzzy grasp on reality like Donald and can make it conform to their needs, which is for plenty of cash. They have always preyed on the weak minded, look at old Joe Smith the founder of the Mormons, a well documented psycho and fabulist. He came from an area in NY state called the "burnt over area", there was no fire, but years before preachers had convinced a lot of people there judgement day was near and they gave up or sold their farms cheap or gave the church all their money etc. The fucked over area we would call it today, Trump country!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where are all the madmen with machine guns when you have such opportunities?
> just think of all the good that could have come from everyone in that room being murdered on the spot.
> go ahead, i'll wait


… manning their weapons bolted to the bed of a clapped-out Hilux bouncing across some random acreage in Somalia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … manning their weapons bolted to the bed of a clapped-out Hilux bouncing across some random acreage in Somalia?


figures, that's where they always go...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606493155666595840


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm sure Jack is having a real close look at Gym and would be the only threat to the asshole, he had better hope Mark doesn't rat him out enough to get him indicted. They forgot the treasonous J6 vote on the floor after the riot that was in furtherance of a conspiracy.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm good with gym facing a threat to his asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605989246950588431


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 29, 2022)

And if 12 random American jurors see fit, a stint in a federal prison, alienated all his family, and has zero actual job prospects, he better hope his pension from his 4 years of actual employment is enough for a apartment somewhere.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5242934
> 
> And if 12 random American jurors see fit, a stint in a federal prison, alienated all his family, and has zero actual job prospects, he better hope his pension from his 4 years of actual employment is enough for a apartment somewhere.


Ummmmmmm, the Russians have stepped up their Collections Ministry..two recent souls got too close to windows and I happened upon this little gem.









Conscripted Russians keep mysteriously dying before reaching battlefield


A soldier found dead in a Novosibirsk training center follows a spate of deaths of newly drafted troops in Putin's error-strewn mobilization of Russia.




www.newsweek.com







Trumpy better pay back that cash quick- he's a private citizen with four SS agents taking the first bite of his Big Mac about now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 31, 2022)

Didn't know she enjoyed Guinness.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5243559View attachment 5243560


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Didn't know she enjoyed Guinness.
> View attachment 5243767


maybe it’s infused Kahlua.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> maybe it’s infused Kahlua.


It's possible. The vessel appears to be a traditional Guinness glass though, complete with a perfect 18-20mm head. I wouldn't hold it against her if it was Kahlua.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

Ozumoz66 said:


> It's possible. The vessel appears to be a traditional Guinness glass though, complete with a perfect 18-20mm head. I wouldn't hold it against her if it was Kahlua.


i wouldn't hold it against her if it was gold plated and i was blind....but i still voted for her over trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5244242View attachment 5244244


oh, i'm sorry for laughing...i know it's wrong to make fun of the politically dead.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5244424


i didn't know Santa had a flying moose....¿


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't know Santa had a flying moose....¿


That was the problem, reindeer would have never flown into an obstacle, moose have terrible vision!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was the problem, reindeer would have never flown into an obstacle, moose have terrible vision!


Santa appears to have lost a few limbs and likely his head, yet they're performing CPR. It's but a mere flesh wound!


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5244424


Green new deal is just code for the war on Christmas.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

HGCC said:


> Green new deal is just code for the war on Christmas.


I may go to war with christmas...
Every other holiday gets one fucking day...New years day and christmas day already get an "eve"...Those two holidays are already officially two day holidays. I can deal with that, no problem.
But christmas has become cannibalistic. It has flatly fucking eaten Thanksgiving AND Halloween...They still exist, but christmas has to open it's gaping maw for you to see them, through the tinsel and cheap etsy garbage.
They start teasing with christmas music and putting out "stocking stuffers" before halloween now, and ramp it up all the way to christmas, effectively ruining the Halloween vibe and turning thanksgiving into "pre-christmas".
they won't take all the christmas stuff down until the 2nd or 3rd of Jan. that makes christmas a fucking 60+ day holiday.
I am sick of christmas after a week...I'm sick to death of it after 30 days...I quit replying to "merry what the fuck ever!" by the first of December...
also by the first of December, i never want to hear another christmas carrol or see even an ad for another christmas movie, ESPECIALLY ANOTHER DOLLY FUCKING PARTON christmas movie...
QUIT TRYING TO SHOVE CHRISTMAS THE FUCK DOWN PEOPLE'S THROATS...


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I may go to war with christmas...
> Every other holiday gets one fucking day...New years day and christmas day already get an "eve"...Those two holidays are already officially two day holidays. I can deal with that, no problem.
> But christmas has become cannibalistic. It has flatly fucking eaten Thanksgiving AND Halloween...They still exist, but christmas has to open it's gaping maw for you to see them, through the tinsel and cheap etsy garbage.
> They start teasing with christmas music and putting out "stocking stuffers" before halloween now, and ramp it up all the way to christmas, effectively ruining the Halloween vibe and turning thanksgiving into "pre-christmas".
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

MickFoster said:


> View attachment 5244479


and that's my real problem...i did like christmas, looked forward to it like anyone else...but some people had to keep pushing for more.
enough is enough, that's why they call it "enough".


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was the problem, reindeer would have never flown into an obstacle, moose have terrible vision!


Moose see fine but are a bit feisty. “Hold my Moosehead and watch this!”


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I may go to war with christmas...
> Every other holiday gets one fucking day...New years day and christmas day already get an "eve"...Those two holidays are already officially two day holidays. I can deal with that, no problem.
> But christmas has become cannibalistic. It has flatly fucking eaten Thanksgiving AND Halloween...They still exist, but christmas has to open it's gaping maw for you to see them, through the tinsel and cheap etsy garbage.
> They start teasing with christmas music and putting out "stocking stuffers" before halloween now, and ramp it up all the way to christmas, effectively ruining the Halloween vibe and turning thanksgiving into "pre-christmas".
> ...


There is another, far worse holiday tragedy that is getting no press.

November 01 used to be a holy day for those who could buy all the good candy at a heavy discount.
Now; it’s gone when stores open on November 01.

I suspect it goes into high-security vaults made from former missile silos until Labor Day of the following year, once again at the pre-Halloween markup.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> Moose see fine but are a bit feisty. “Hold my Moosehead and watch this!”


i'm not touching your moosehead, buddy...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5244424


Flying that close a windmill, cancer would have got ‘em anyway.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 5, 2023)

How is the word "meme" pronounced? I've never heard it spoken


----------



## CunningCanuk (Friday at 3:42 AM)

Sir Napsalot said:


> How is the word "meme" pronounced? I've never heard it spoken


Rhymes with beam.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Friday at 5:00 AM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 8:45 PM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 8:47 PM)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sunday at 12:33 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sunday at 6:35 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sunday at 6:37 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sunday at 6:38 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sunday at 7:56 AM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Monday at 8:35 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Monday at 1:37 PM)




----------



## BudmanTX (Monday at 2:21 PM)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Monday at 4:55 PM)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Tuesday at 6:20 AM)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Tuesday at 2:40 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:10 PM)




----------



## cannabineer (Tuesday at 5:14 PM)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5247188


Yes but how do you start your mornings?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Tuesday at 5:31 PM)




----------



## aneria (Tuesday at 6:29 PM)

That's gross


----------



## cannabineer (Tuesday at 6:51 PM)

aneria said:


> That's gross


the one right after it is refreshing by comparison.


----------



## hanimmal (Yesterday at 3:07 AM)




----------



## Aeroknow (Yesterday at 7:56 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 5:12 PM)




----------



## cannabineer (Yesterday at 7:50 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Today at 6:26 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Today at 6:27 AM)




----------



## HGCC (Today at 6:56 AM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 2:26 PM)




----------

